# Post family Disney-theme night ideas HERE!



## PrincessTigerLily

We are collecting ideas for family fun nights with a Disney theme.  Use them to countdown to your trip or just keep the magic going at home!  Themes can be based on anything Disney-oriented (movies, rides, attractions, etc.) and we would like to have a coordinating meal and craft or activity.  Bring any and all ideas!  **_Please refer to post numbers under topics to find ideas!  Have fun and get creative!_**  Updated through p. 75

_INDEX_ 
A Christmas Carol
1056
Aladdin
22, 393, 407, 538, 571, 583, 940, 1044
Alice
6, 356, 472, 669, 844, 902, 907, 982, 1011, 1067
American Legends
277, 287
Apple Dumpling Gang
170
Aristocats
95, 128, 420, 1049
Babes in Toyland
636
Bambi
293
Beauty and the Beast
184, 315, 330, 359, 360, 365, 377, 492, 555, 676, 678, 742, 1029
Ben & Me
513
Bolt
278, 528
Brother Bear
62, 97, 1007
Bug's Life
49, 171, 368, 474, 543, 550, 633, 809, 820, 989, 1003
Camp Rock
534, 1016
CARS
89, 90, 309, 412, 502, 559, 883, 946, 990
Chicken Little
1066
Chronicles of Narnia
159
Cinderella
22, 105, 309
Countdown
18, 115, 125, 138, 143, 471, 499
Country Bears
78
Darby O'Gill and the Little People
111, 794
Davy Crockett
401
Dinosaur
59, 343
Disney Holidays
152, 231, 270, 603, 608, 617, 1081
Disney World & Resorts
12, 19, 120, 186, 285, 286, 305, 321, 405, 477, 491, 531, 542, 637, 914, 930, 931, 932, 1059, 1070
Dumbo
29, 30, 501
Emperor's New Groove
194
Enchanted
114
Extreme Sports Fun
314
Fantasia
216, 443
Finding Nemo
42, 384, 484, 535, 552, 672, 722, 731, 906, 1001, 1087
Fox and the Hound
300
Fun & Fancy Free
313
Great Mouse Detective
258
Hannah Montana Movie
532
Haunted Mansion
161, 610
Hercules
40, 612
High School Musicals
237, 283, 339
Honey I Shrunk the Kids
319, 634, 640
Home on the Range
170, 259
Hunchback of Notre Dame
165, 375
Incredibles
46, 343, 353, 813, 1122
Indiana Jones
404, 724
Invincible
361
James and the Giant Peach
107
Jungle Book
22, 51
Lady and the Tramp
4, 70, 88, 323, 336, 362, 509, 566, 805, 877
Legend of Sleepy Hollow
514
Lilo & Stitch
1, 429, 442, 454, 738, 763, 865, 958, 980, 1002, 1023
Lion King
22, 260, 510, 805, 872, 964
Little Mermaid
10, 267, 280, 282, 302, 325, 535, 672, 916, 1001, 1087
Mary Poppins
10, 168, 337, 596
Meet the Robinson's
53, 171, 456, 968
Mickey Mouse
915, 944
Miracle
537
Monsters, Inc.
47, 219, 326, 340, 411, 476, 536, 554, 800, 851, 1107
Mulan
23, 273, 590, 835, 940, 1079
Muppets
468, 469
Nightmare Before Christmas
134, 1085
Oliver & Company
298
Parent Trap
22, 266
Peter Pan
2, 97, 130, 334, 338, 381, 440, 648, 695, 970, 993, 996, 1084, 1114
Pete's Dragon
77, 728
Phineas & Ferb
948
Pinocchio
35, 458
Pirates of the Caribbean
38, 506, 522, 848, 940, 981, 985, 987
Playhouse Disney
396, 397, 399, 876
Pocahontas
26, 624
Pollyanna
183
Princess and the Frog
615, 623, 659, 753, 757, 759, 778, 780, 791, 822, 832, 924, 951, 1027, 1040
Princess Diaries
275
Princess Tea Party
673
Race to Witch Mountain
577
Ratatouille
48, 599
Recess: School's Out
196
Rescuers
301
Rescuers Down Under
296
Robin Hood
66
Sky High
961
Sleeping Beauty
267, 414, 688, 705
Snow White and the Seven Dwarves
44, 202, 737
Song of the South
352, 438
Space Buddies
957, 962
Spirit of Mickey
92
Spy Kids
174
Star Wars
126, 488, 778, 1061
Summer Magic
177
Swiss Family Robinson
63, 744
Sword in the Stone
261
Tangled
1098, 1099, 1100
Tarzan
295
Three Caballeros
7, 654, 792, 992, 1011, 1058
Three Little Pigs
332
Tinkerbell
255, 1104
Tower of Terror
637
Toy Story
22, 156, 315, 426, 568, 579, 595, 736, 740, 778, 828, 835, 940, 965, 966, 991, 1009, 1016, 1036, 1047
Treasure Planet
176
UP
626, 627, 645, 675, 681, 778, 806, 837, 1062, 1113
Valiant
185
Wall-E
264
Walt's Birthday
9
The Wild
191
Winnie the Pooh
36, 37, 723, 789, 886, 1011
Wizards of Waverly Place
562, 573
World Showcase
146, 198, 215, 986
101 Dalmatians
13, 632, 664

_Universal Nights_
Dr. Seuss
640
Harry Potter
651

Here's one to start:
Movie - Lilo and Stitch
Menu - grilled chicken skewers and peanut dipping sauce
          coconut rice
          bread pudding with bananas foster sauce
*recipes for dipping sauce and dessert from 'Ohanas can be found on allearsnet*
Activities - construction paper and straw leis, crepe paper hula skirts (family 
                fun magazine from a while back)

Plus if you think of other food or activities to fit in with someone's theme, please post it!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Peter Pan

Menu - Pirate ship Pizzas (make french bread pizzas, use a skewer as a mast, have the kids draw some pirate flags to attach to top of mast)
           Fruit on a Sword (put cut fruit onto skewers, make an easy dip: 8oz container of fat free cool whip and mix with a 6oz container of fruit yogurt and refrigerate for at least one hour)
           Fairy cakes or cookies (small cupcakes or cookies with vanilla frosting and sprinkled with coarse colored sugar) 

Activities - Fold newspaper into pirate hats
               Play "Follow the Leader" like the Lost boys!
               Treasure hunt!  Cut out a map shape out of a brown paper grocery bag, wet it slightly and crumple.  After a few minutes, flatten out to dry.  This gives it the old worn look.  When completely dry, draw your treasure map.  Don't forget the treasure at the x that marks the spot!  Maybe a bag of gold chocolate pirate coins from the local party store!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

oh i love these....keep them coming.

I thought eating apples during snow white was fun.  You ladies are good!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Lady and the Tramp

Menu - Bella Notte spaghetti and meatballs
          Twinkie Tiramisu (from Pop Century Resort, recipe on allearsnet)

Activity - "Plates of spaghetti" (glue on lengths of yarn on a plastic plate in swirls to resemble spaghetti.  Use red paint to add spaghetti sauce.  Don't forget the jumbo sized brown pom poms for meatballs!


----------



## moepanz

subbing  these ideas are too cute


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Alice in Wonderland

Menu - Tea sandwiches (PB&J, ham & cheese, chicken salad)
           Juice boxes (tape on signs that say "Drink Me")
           Cookies (break and bake sugar cookies, use gel frosting to write "Eat 
           Me")
           Cheshire cat smiles (slices of melon)
           And of course, a Happy Unbirthday cake!

Activity - Build a deck of cards house
             Make a caterpillar (styrofoam balls for body segments, toothpicks 
             to stick them together, pipe cleaners for legs, googly eyes.  Have 
             each family member decorate a body section with glitter glue, 
             sequins, etc., then attach them all together!)


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - The Three Caballeros

Menu - Donald's Make Your Own Taco Bar
          Jose's Spanish rice
          Panchito's Flan (flan recipe from Family Fun magazine online)

Activity - Festive Mexican Paper Flowers (scissors, tissue wrapping paper, 
              pipe cleaners)
             Decorate a terra cotta pot with acrylic paint together, place some 
             styrofoam in the bottom, and stick in your flowers for a centerpiece!


----------



## momto2inKC

Love these ideas!!!!


----------



## NHdisneylover

We always celebrate Walt's birthday on December 5th.

We eat Chili with Beans (his favourtie meal according to _Cooking with Mickey and the Disney Chefs_) and Lemon Chiffon Pie (his fav. dessert according to the same source).

We find directions for drawing Mickey (and others) online and try our hands at it.  

We pull out the model train and set it up around the Christmas tree (he loved trains) and set up our Disney themed smaller tree in the dining room.

I know this is not really the same thing as the other posts--but it is a fun evening.


----------



## NHdisneylover

More along hte lines of what others are posting:

Movie: Mary Poppins
Menu: a tea party on the china plates: scones, fruit, tea sandwhiches, etc.
Activity: make and fly paper kites

Movie: The Little Mermaid
Menu: entree:  "Ursala dogs" cut lengthwise "legs" up 2/3 of hotdogs before boiling or pita boats (fill pita pocket halves with tuns or chicken salad.  Prop upright and add a skewer "mast" and cheese slice "sail"
sides: pasta salad made with shell pasta and fruit salad with "starfish" (star fruit) and gold fish crackers.  For dessert try blue jello in clear cups with gummy fish suspende in it
Activity: collect a bunch of everyday items and have everyone come up with what Scuttle would think they were for.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

NHdisneylover, I love your ideas!  I am going to mark down Walt's birthday on the calendar now so we can celebrate!


----------



## NHdisneylover

PrincessTigerLily said:


> NHdisneylover, I love your ideas!  I am going to mark down Walt's birthday on the calendar now so we can celebrate!



Thank you 

It's funny, we have 3 out of 4 of us with December birthdays (plus four more in the extended family) so you'd think the last thing we'd want to do is celebrate another, but we love kicking off the family birthday season with a celebration for Walt.

The kids are older now (9 and 11) and this year we have also had "Le Cellier NIghts" a couple of tiems a month since fall.  Le Cellier is a favourite eatery of ours at the world (it is the steakhouse in Canada at EPCOT). We love their cheese soup and pretzel bread.  So, every so often on a cold weekend the kids will help make homemade pretzels (easy but very tiem consuming) and we'll also make cheese soup.  The baking takes nearly all afternoon.  The new settle down with our pretzels and soup and pop Off Kilter into the CD player.  It's not as good as being there--but ti is nice


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - 101 Dalmatians

Menu - Any suggestions for dinner anyone???
          Dessert could be "Puppy chow" (crispix cereal, peanut butter, 
          chocolate, and powdered sugar)

Activities - Find the Dalmatian spot! (Make 10 black dalmatian spots and hide 
                them around the house)
               Adopt a virtual pet together as a family (adoptme.com)


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Anybody have any ideas?  Even if for just a part of a theme night?  I'd love to hear them!


----------



## LisaG

PrincessTigerLily said:


> Movie - 101 Dalmatians
> 
> Menu - Any suggestions for dinner anyone???
> Dessert could be "Puppy chow" (crispix cereal, peanut butter,
> chocolate, and powdered sugar)
> 
> Activities - Find the Dalmatian spot! (Make 10 black dalmatian spots and hide
> them around the house)
> Adopt a virtual pet together as a family (adoptme.com)



Hot dogs!!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

LisaG, I'm having one of those "why didn't I think of that" moments!  That's perfect.  Thanks!


----------



## kkheburn

For an art idea you could use black bingo dobbers and have them put spots on a dog cut out. Playdough and dog bone cookie cutters are fun too.


----------



## ellenmiele

We do "countdown" dinner parties - 150 days to WDW, 100 days, 50, etc.  I go on allearsnet and get WDW recipes and set the table with a Disney theme.  Most recently we had 150 days til our first cruise with a DCL & pirate theme. I set the table using the DCL ship Mickey colors - red tablecloth, yellow napkins, etc.. After the cruise we'll stay at BWV for a few days so I picked some recipes from the EPCOT, BW and B&YC area.  That was also when we told the kids about the cruise for the first time so I also had a little gift for each - Disney Dollars and a pirate tshirt from our local DISNEY store.  And I had recorded the Disney Cruiise show from Travel Channel and we watched it after dinner while we dug into our "Kitchen Sink" for dessert.  Now I see the allears has menus from the Wonder so I'll try to work that into our 100 day dinner!


----------



## MeMom

We had a couple of themed parties leading up to our July all-family trip last year.

Here are pictures from one we had just a few weeks before we left.












Disney has "The Kitchen Sink".  We had "The Wheelbarrow."  






We love the turkey legs in the parks, and these didn't disappoint.











And one from our homemade Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party.






We also went to Disney on Ice:100 Years of Magic later this same evening.  It was a very fun day!


----------



## ballle_98

PrincessTigerLily said:


> I would love to gather everyone's ideas for family nights based on a movie or ride!  Please choose a movie/ride/attraction, and a menu (recipes welcome!) and activity to go along with it!  I would love to have a box of ideas that I can use a couple times a month!
> 
> Here's one to start:
> Movie - Lilo and Stitch
> Menu - grilled chicken skewers and peanut dipping sauce
> coconut rice
> bread pudding with bananas foster sauce
> *recipes for dipping sauce and dessert from 'Ohanas can be found on allearsnet*
> Activities - construction paper and straw leis, crepe paper hula skirts (family
> fun magazine from a while back)
> 
> Plus if you think of other food or activities to fit in with someone's theme, please post it!



You could also serve peanut butter and banana sandwiches (Elvis's favorite) or tuna sandwiches.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Thanks for all the super great ideas!  I love the Elvis angle!  MeMom, DH is begging me to ask you for your turkey leg recipe!  Please share!!!!


----------



## NHdisneylover

Okay, so  I asked the kids.

DS suggests the following:

Movie: Cinderella
Activity: SLipper Hunt (hide all of mom's high heels all around the house.  SEPERATE the pairs.  See how many pairs each person can find)
Meal: Royal banquest: anything fancy served on the good china, cloth napkins, the works!

Movie: ToyStory
Food: Pizza (pizza planet)
Activity: play with potato heads, army men, etc

Movie: The Jungle Book
Food: "ape food" bananas, "bear food" berries, etc
Activity: practice walking with a bucket on your head like the village girl (plastic bucket )

DD suggests:

Movie: The Parent Trap (she says to tell you the orginal is best but both are good )
Meal: hot dogs and s'mores made over a campfire
Activity: "camp" in the backyard or living room and play any "camp like" games you know.  Sing silly camp songs around a real or pretend campfire

Movie: The Lion King
Snack: Pumba's ants on a log (celery filled with peanut butter toped with raisen "ants")
Activity: Make Lion masks from paper plates

Movie: Alladin
Food: kabobs and cous cous
Activity: make "magic carpets" (cut a piece of felt big enough to sit on and cut some slits on each end for "fringe" have the kids decorate their carpets with sticky backed felt or fabric paint)


----------



## NHdisneylover

Okay, the kids won't stop throwing ideas at me, here's another:

Movie: Mulan
Food: Chineese Take Out
Activities: Learn to eat with chopsticks!  And make paper chineese style dragons and paper lanterns (search familyfun.com for chineese new years activites and pick anything really)


----------



## ChrisMouse

Subscribing, LOVE these ideas!  I'm going to try to compile enough ideas for every Friday night until our trip (May 10th...so I only need to pick 13 ideas!!!)

This is great!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

NHDisneylover, LOVE these ideas!  You and your kids are very creative!  My goal is to write all of these great ideas onto 4x6 cards and put them into a file box so I can pull one out whenever we need a Disney pick-me-up!

Just to add, I think it would be fun to make baklava for "Aladdin" night!

http://www.recipegoldmine.com/worldgreek/baklava.html


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Pocahontas

Menu - An abbreviated Thanksgiving feast!  
          Turkey (of course!)
          Canned cranberries
          Corn on the cob
          Native American fry bread

Activities - Read a real letter written by John Smith to the Queen of England
               about his friend Pocahontas, encouraging her to be greeted with 
               the greatest respect!  www.easyfunschool.com/article2150.html

               Make toilet paper tube totem poles

Fry bread recipe:  4 C flour/1 T powdered milk/1 T baking powder/1 tsp salt/1 1/2 C warm water/oil for frying

Mix all dry ingredients thoroughly.  Add water.  Knead until soft, then set aside for one hour.  Shape into small balls.  Flatten each ball into a circle with a rolling pin or by hand.  Fry in a skillet half-full of oil until golden brown on both sides.  (Really good with jam too!)


----------



## MeMom

PrincessTigerLily said:


> Thanks for all the super great ideas!  I love the Elvis angle!  MeMom, DH is begging me to ask you for your turkey leg recipe!  Please share!!!!




These are all fun ideas.  We'll definitely add them to our list of pre-trip parties...as well as post-trip 'getting over the Disney blues' times.

As for the turkey legs, my daughter found them at the store and just baked them on a broiler pan in the oven.  Just rub them with butter and bake at a low temperature for a long time so they're extra tender.  They were delicious! 

Our next trip is in March, so I may try to get a party in before then and invite the family friend who will be going with us this time to join us.  She's only been twice in her life - once to Magic Kingdom and once to MGM, and each for only one day.  We're going to show her how to do Disney the right way!!!


----------



## disneybound08

Love the ideas


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Dumbo

Menu - Circus food, i.e. hotdogs, popcorn, peanuts (I suppose we should 
          round it out with some sort of vegetable, eh?!)
          Make Elephant Ears (see recipe below)

Activities -  Pin the feather on Dumbo's trunk, Pin Timothy on Dumbo's hat
                Family Circus (each family member has to perform a trick or act,
                don't forget a Ring Leader!  Maybe you can train your dog or cat
                to jump through a hoop!)


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

OOPS!  Forget to include it in the last post!

1/4 C butter, melted
1 C flour
2 T sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp baking powder
1/3 C milk
3 T sugar 
1 tsp cinnamon
sugar

(Did I mention sugar?)

Stir flour, sugar, baking powder and salt in a bowl.  Stir in milk and 3 T melted butter until dough forms.  Knead 10 times on a lightly floured surface.  Roll dough into a rectangle, 9x5 inches.  Brush with remaining butter, using a pastry brush.  Sprinkle with mixture of sugar and cinnamon.  Roll up tightly, beginning at narrow end.  Pinch edges of dought into roll to seal.  Cut into 4 equal pieces.  Place cut sides up on cookie sheet.  Pat into 6 inch circles.  Sprinkle with more sugar.  Bake 8 to 10 minutes.  Cool on wire rack.  Makes 4 elephant ears.


----------



## MickeyP

LisaG said:


> Hot dogs!!



Yeah, that's good. 

Chocolate chip cookies (spots)


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Thakns to everyone for their feedback and comments!  I keep wondering if others are enjoying these as much as me, and if I should continue posting more!


----------



## nicolemomof4cuties

subbing! Too much FUN!


----------



## NHdisneylover

PrincessTigerLily,
Thank you for the compliments to both me and my kids.  I will pass them along


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Pinocchio

Menu - Stromboli's Pepperoni Stromboli
           Cleo Cake http://kraftfoods.com/kf/recipes/recipedetail.htm?recipe_id=91921

Activity - Puppets naturally!  Make paper lunch bag puppets for each of the main characters in the movie (Pinocchio, Geppeto, Jiminy Cricket, Stromboli, Blue Fairy, Monstro, etc.)

Pepperoni Stromboli recipe
1 tube refrigerated pizza dough
3 T brown mustard
1/4 lb pepperoni, thinly sliced
1/4 lb mozzarella cheese, thinly sliced

Preheat oven to 375.  Unroll dough onto a large baking sheet and flatten into a rectangle.  Layer the mustard, cheese, and pepperoni on the dough within 1/2" of all edges.  Roll up from the long side and pinch the seam to seal.  Seal the ends and turn  seam-side down.  Bake 25 minutes until golden brown.
Serves 4.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh

Menu - Chicken tenders and fresh vegetables with Pooh's honey mustard dip
          Rabbit's honey glazed carrots
           Pooh's MuddyPuddle Pudding (chocolate pudding)

Activities - If you live near a bridge over water, go play Poohsticks!
               Pooh's Big Red Balloon Pinata (use a balloon, newspaper strips, and watered down glue.  Dip strips in water/glue mixture and lay on top of balloon, covering completely for a couple of layers.  Leave to dry completely.  When dry, cut a small square out of the pinata to pop inside balloon and also stuff with goodies.  When filled, patch over hole with paper or cardboard and paint with acrylic paint.  When dry attach a string to balloon bottom.  *Note: the drying is time consuming, and you would probably do best to start the project the day before you want to play*

See next post for dip and carrot recipes


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Pooh's Honey Mustard Dip
Use for crudites and chicken tenders

1/2 C sour cream
2 T dijon mustard
1 T honey
salt & pepper to taste

In a small bowl, mix together sour cream, dijon mustard, and honey.  Add salt and pepper to taste.  Refrigerate until you are ready to serve.

Rabbit's Honey Glazed "Karits"

2-3 C peeled baby carrots
1/2 C butter
1 T brwon sugar
1 T honey
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp nutmeg

In a medium skillet melt butter.  Add brown sugar, honey, nutmeg and cinnamon; mix together.  Add carrots, cover and cook on med low to med heat for about 15 minutes, stirring occasionally.  When done carrots should be firm and not mushy.


----------



## ChrisMouse

Food:
"Apple Juice Ale" in pirate goblets
turkey or chicken legs OR fish sticks
fruit salad or fruit skewers

Dessert: Pirate Treasure
Crumble graham crackers to make a "beach" and give each person several chocolate coins...serve alongside blue Jello for effect.

Activities:

Pin the eyepatch on the pirate
make a treasure map and have a treasure hunt (could maybe do some disney dollars or more chocolate coins)
make costumes for Pirate/Princess party


----------



## PiperPizzaz

NHdisneylover said:


> We always celebrate Walt's birthday on December 5th.
> 
> We eat Chili with Beans (his favourtie meal according to _Cooking with Mickey and the Disney Chefs_) and Lemon Chiffon Pie (his fav. dessert according to the same source).
> 
> We find directions for drawing Mickey (and others) online and try our hands at it.
> 
> We pull out the model train and set it up around the Christmas tree (he loved trains) and set up our Disney themed smaller tree in the dining room.
> 
> I know this is not really the same thing as the other posts--but it is a fun evening.



Awww that is really nice. What a wonderful thing to do for a man that gave so much happiness!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Hercules

Menu - Greek salad with red onions, feta, and Kalamata olives
           Spanakopita (Greek spinach pie) http://www.recipegoldmine.com/worldgreekH/spanakopita.html

Activities - Make your own Olympic medals (wide width ribbon, cardboard circles, tin foil)
                Backyard Mount Olympus Course (an obstacle course that coordinates with the personalities of the Gods; hammer a cardboard lightning bolt for Zeus, Discus throw with a frisbee for Herc, Primping in front of a mirror for Aphrodite, running through hula hoops with a messenger bag for Hermes, etc.)


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

ChrisMouse, great ideas!  I really love that dessert idea!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Finding Nemo

Menu - Fish sticks
          Mac & cheese, sprinkle top with Goldfish crackers (looks like Nemo in anemone!)
          Crush's chocolate wave cake (recipe from Coral Reef at EPCOT)
http://www.luxurydisneyguide.com/recipe_chocolatewavecake.htm

Activities - Paper plate Dory (cut a triangle out of the plate for Dory's mouth.  Paint or color the plate blue.  Cut out 2 triangles, one small and one large, paint or color yellow.  Use the small triangle for Dory's fin, and the large for Dory's tail.
                Turn your family room into an ocean of jellyfish!  Buy a bunch of pink helium filled balloons.  About 2/3 down the balloons, tape lengths of pink crepe paper to create jellyfish and let them float in the room!


----------



## baloo's girl

These are the best ideas!!! Thanks everyone.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Snow White and the Seven Dwarves

Menu - Spaetzle and sausages (can find spaetzle in your freezer section usually)
          German soft pretzels (see link for recipe below)
http://www.heritagerecipes.com/German Soft Pretzels.htm
          Snow White's Apple Pie (see link for recipe below)
http://www.razzledazzlerecipes.com/pie-recipes/german-apple-pie.htm

Activities -  Bob for apples!
                 Eat an apple on a string!  Tricky!  Tie a string to the stem of an apple, and try to eat it without using your hands!
                 Mine for the Dwarves jewels: Fill a large plastic box with dry rice and hide plastic jewels throughout.  To pan for jewels, use an aluminum pie tin and poke holes in them large enough to drain rice and retain jewels.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

baloo's girl, glad you are enjoying these!  Everyone is so creative!  Side note: how are you faring after last night's storms?  My aunt lives in Arlington, TN and said it was a rough night!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - The Incredibles

Menu - SuperHeroes (hero sandwiches)
          Chips & Incredible dip 
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Baked-Potato-Dip/Detail.aspx
           Frozone's Family Sundae (get your biggest dish, your family's favorite flavors, and toppings galore, and dig in together.  Don't forget the cherries!)

Activities - Create your own Super Hero identity.  Each person creates their own super hero persona complete with outfits and accessories using stuff you find around your home.  Don't forget to share what your super power is!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Monsters, Inc.

Menu - Boo's Baby Meatloaves (make a full recipe of meatloaf, make them individual-sized by baking them in cupcake tins)
          Mike's Monster Mash Potatoes
          SullySauce (add blue food coloring to applesauce)

Activities - Bake a batch of Door cookies!  Roll out sugar cookie dough, cut into small rectangles.  Use a toothpick to make details (6 panel doors, woodgrain design) and bake.  Use gel icing and edible decorations to decorate your doors!
                Design your own monster!  Everyone gets a sheet of paper and crayons.  Using a game dice, name a body part (head, arms, legs, eyes, nose, etc.) and whatever number you roll, you have to add that many of that body part to your monster.  For example, your monster may end up having 5 eyes, 2 noses, 3 ears, and 6 arms with 1 leg!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Ratatouille

Menu - Remy's Ratatouille  
http://www.cookingforengineers.com/recipe/227/Ratatouille
          Collete's Baguettes (store-bought)
          Ego's Favorite Chocolate Souffle
http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1913,158183-255204,00.html

Activities - Recipe books!  Option 1: Have children make up their own recipes including ingredients, directions, and an illustration of each dish.
                                    Option 2: Make a family favorites recipe book.  Hand-write or word process menus and have kids illustrate each recipe.  Bind with beautiful ribbon for a family keepsake.  Each family member chooses at least one of his or her favorite recipes to include, and make sure to note whose pick it is.  Also, you may add any family memories connected to each memory, or perhaps a journaling on why each recipe was chosen.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - A Bug's Life
When I think of ants, I think of picnics!  Have an indoor picnic on the floor complete with your picnic basket, blanket, and thermos of lemonade!  Especially fun in the winter (for those of us getting 11" of snow tonight!)

Menu - Flik's Fried Chicken
          Princess Atta's Potato Salad
          Heimlich's Deviled Eggs
          Dot's Dirt Dessert (use any container, I like to use a washed clay planting pot with a small circle of wax paper at the bottom.  Choose any flavor of ice cream, let soften.  When soft and easy to scoop, fill pots 2/3 way full with ice cream.  Place in freezer until ice cream is firm.  In the meantime, grind/foodprocess/smash the chocolate wafers of Oreos or generic chocolate creme cookies to look like dirt.  Place "dirt" on top of ice cream, and place gummy worms coming out of the ground.  Finishing touch is a flower made out of construction paper petals and a plastic straw stem.)

Activities - Make bug masks out of paper plates (pompoms, stickers, pipecleaners for antannae)
                Build a bug house and go on a bug safari!  You will need an oatmeal canister, fine mesh screening, a craft knife, and duct tape.  Use the craft knife to cut out a large rectangle from the oatmeal canister.  Place mesh screening inside and secure with duct tape.  Decorate your bug house with paper, bug stickers, and paint!  Don't forget some fresh grass for your bug pals to eat and  play on.


----------



## baloo's girl

PrincessTigerLily,
Thanks for asking about the Memphis area. I live about 10 minutes from the Mall that was destroyed. Luckily, the only thing that happened at my house is our grill was overturned twice. My kids enjoyed hanging out in the bathroom-they thought it was an adventure. We watched Disney movies on their portable dvd player. None of my family or friends were hurt. Arlington had some messed up homes though. I hope your aunt is ok.

Back to the topic at hand. I need to come up with some ideas for this thread-I was a teacher before a SAHM-so this kind of thing is right up my alley.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - The Jungle Book

Menu - Mowgli's Mango Chicken
http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,mango_chicken,FF.html
          Bagheera's Brown rice
          Baloo's ants on a log

Activities - Make monkey bread for tomorrow's breakfast!
http://www.grouprecipes.com/4510/easy-monkey-bread.html
                Play jungle cruise!  Group chairs together to form boat seats, set up some stuffed animals to view, and take turns telling cheesy jokes as the cruise captain!


----------



## queen&2princesses

I love all these ideas.  We are having a disney theme party for my dd's birthday.    Does anyone have mickey recipes?


----------



## TigerCheer2009

Movie: Meet the Robinsons

Meal:
-Spaghetti and Meatballs (like they serve in the film)
-PB&J (maybe in cookie form? Lewis invents a PB&J machine)

or you could do baseball food like hot dogs/popcorn/nachos because "Goob" plays baseball for the Dinos!

Activity:
-Create your own invention with things around the house (Lewis invents)
-Play indoor baseball (use your hand for a bat and crumpled paper for the ball)
-Make hat cookies (Doris is a "helping hat")
-Make your own TodayLand out of containers and blocks


----------



## jaame

What fun ideas!  We'll definitely be using many of them!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

TigerCheer2009, great ideas for Meet the Robinsons!  I can't believe this, but we still haven't seen it yet.  Do you think DD6 and DS2.5 (who typically love all things Disney) would like this one?

I am so glad to hear that people are enjoying these!  Bring on those creative ideas everybody!


----------



## TigerCheer2009

I think they would! I know that I did-you will probably want to watch it with them regardless because it may raise some questions about adoption because *spoiler* Lewis' mom leaves him at the orphanage and he has a bit of a rough time finding his niche. 

It's a great family film (and my new favorite!)


----------



## PiperPizzaz

We need to make these a list (just the theme), who's up for it?


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

PiperPizzaz, I think that's a great idea.  I'd be happy make a list, as long as somebody tells me how!  I have Dis-ing a while, but I still only know the bare essentials of posting!  Is there a way to make a new first post to list the themes on?


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Dinosaur

Menu - Hot lava and Rocks (chili and corn bread)
          Herbivore Salad
          Aladar's cookies (use a dino-shaped cookie cutter and decorate with icing)

Activities - Make a volcano! Don't forget the plastic dinos around the base.
http://chemistry.about.com/cs/howtos/ht/buildavolcano.htm

Cool dino craft ideas (edible dino nest w/jellybean eggs, dino dig, etc.)
http://www.freekidcrafts.com/dinosaurs.html

Make dino eggs that crack open to reveal a surprise inside!  Follow directions from Family Fun magazine, but shape dough into egg 
shapes.
http://jas.familyfun.go.com/arts-and-crafts?page=CraftDisplay&craftid=11919


----------



## PiperPizzaz

I think there is a way to link to a post number but, I don't know how. 
Anyone?


Also, how about 'Cars'? That seems a challenging one. All I could think of was eating off hubcaps but, who has extra (clean) hubcaps lying around.  

I am going to try and think up some that aren't exactly movies too. Maybe rides or more general themes.

I should go back but, whoever did the party with the MNSSHP was fabulous! Ok found it, *MeMom*. Those are fantastic!!! I want to go party at your house!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Thanks to some advice from "Welcome to the Dis" (gee, I've only been on these boards for 2 years, and I am still clueless  ), we now have an index on the first post up and running!

Please keep all your GREAT ideas coming!

PiperPizzaz - Cars!   All I could think of is motor oil, and I don't think that would be very healthy  !


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Brother Bear

Menu - Salmon Run Dinner
          Canadian Maple Rice Pudding 
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Canadian-Maple-Rice-Pudding/Detail.aspx

Activities - Everyone carve your own totem!  Everyone gets a bar of soft, easy to carve soap and a metal spoon.  You can also use bamboo skewers for detailing. (Back in the day my mom used to make Cabbage patch Kids soaps for my friends' birthdays)  Check out this great website to learn what each animal stands for, and tips on how to choose your own personal totem!
http://www.legendsofamerica.com/NA-Totems.html
If you choose to, you can tie string around it like Kenai to wear, plus then you've got - SOAP ON A ROPE!  Dual duty!  Playtime and soap for the bath!

Salmon Run Dinner Recipe
2 lb salmon 
1/2 C terriyaki sauce 
1/2-1 C brown sugar

Put salmon in ziploc bag with terriyaki sauce and marinade in fridge for 1-2 hours.  Lightly spray a 9x13 pan with cooking spray.  Lay salmon skin-side down in pan and sprinkle sugar all over the top.  Bake at 375 degrees for 30 minutes or until salmon flakes with a for.  Spoon juices at bottom of dish over salmon.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Swiss Family Robinson

Menu - Swiss Ham Casserole 
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Ham-and-Swiss-Casserole-2/Detail.aspx
           Castaway Coconut Creme Pie
http://www.cooksrecipes.com/pie/easy-coconut-cream-pie-recipe.html

Activities - Island coconut races!  (just like Ohanas!)  Each player needs a coconut and a broom.  Create a race course (could be a large loop, or you may choose to make it more complex with cones to weave around).  Players must use only their broom to navigate the course.
                Make sandcastles!  Get a large plastic box, and buy a bag of playground sand at the local hardware store.  Use different sized tupperware containers and cups to make a sand castle that can't be swept away from the tide!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Queen&2princesses - I haven't quite run across any Mickeytype recipes, but here is a link to Disney's new line of foods.  Wouldn't it be fun to serve Mickey-shaped pizza at the party?  I read they can be bought in most WalMarts.  I'll have to check mine.
http://adisney.go.com/healthykids/coolparents/


----------



## PaulaSue

So cute!!!!

I will have to steal these ideas to help our countdown.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Robin Hood

Menu - Little John's Stew
          Friar Tuck's Biscuits (Bisquik mix)
          Maid Marian's Strawberry Shortcake (see recipe below)

Activities - Play darts
               Make Maiden head wreaths (florist's wire, wire cutters, florist's tape, ribbons, hot glue, silk flowers, butterflies, beads, any other decorative elements you wish.  Measure child's head.  Cut wire, bend into a circle and cover with florist's tape.  Wrap wire hoop with ribbon to cover.  At back of hoop, tie multiple lengths of ribbon to hoop, so they will hang down child's back.  Hot glue silk flowers, butterflies, etc. around wreath.)
               Make a Robin Hood hat (see link for directions)
http://www.howtomakeahat.com/robin-hood-hat/

Maid Marian's Strawberry Shortcake Recipe
1 loaf frozen pound cake, thawed
3 C strawberries, hulled and sliced
1 C heavy cream
3 T powdered sugar
1 tsp vanilla

Using a potato masher, mash half the strawberries.  Stir in the remaining sliced strawberries and chill.  Beat cream with powdered sugar and vanilla.  Slice pound cake and place one slice on each serving plate.  Top with strawberry mixture and a dollop of cream.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

It's Incredibles Night here at our house!  We had a lot of fun with making up our own superhero identities, we chose to draw them.  DD6 is a Super whose power is saving animals.  DS2 said his Super name is "Pink" (e-v-e-r-y-t-h-i-n-g is pink lately!  We had to sit on the "pink" bench at Disney World, even though it was actually brown.  You ask him what kind of car he would like, and of course - pink!  You get the picture...) and he can fly.  I became Mega Mom, able to make PB&J at the snap of my fingers, and race around the house at super speeds to clean faster.  If only... 
We are just getting ready to make sundaes, and the chip dip was a real hit!

Let us know how your theme nights turn out and if you have any suggestions!


----------



## collcass

We are using the Incredibles today for our Disney Day!!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

collcass, please let us know how it went and any changes you would make!


----------



## ChrisMouse

We did our first "Disney Friday" on Friday night (we are counting down, 12 more Fridays until our trip...and making each one a "Disney Friday" from this list here).

Our theme Friday was "Lady and the Tramp".  DD and DS helped me set the table with a tablecloth, candles, and wine glasses.  We bought a bottle of sprakling cherry juice, and made spaghetti.  As a project, we made menus for "Tony's", which was a lot of fun, and then we had bought and baked some of those cute cookies that you can buy the dough already cut out--they were shaped like hearts and were red with little "lovey" sayings on them.  We made those for dessert.

After dinner, we all watched "Lady and the Tramp" together, and it was such fun!!  It was a good easy one to get us started, and now I'm excited for next week, when we're doing the "Peter Pan" ideas from earlier in this thread.

This is such fun, and will really help us with our long wait until May!


----------



## o2bacelt

subbing!

Love all the ideas!


----------



## mrs.beast

wow these are great ideas.  
How about a Aurora Party?  Any ideas?  She is our favorite and my girls would love a Disney party for her. You are all soooooo creative. Impressed.


----------



## ChrisMouse

Oooh, I have ideas about an Aurora/Sleeping Beauty party!

You could have all the family members come to the dinner table in their pajamas...serve all breakfast foods for dinner...cozy up with sleeping bags on the floor to play games/watch the movie...


----------



## baloo's girl

I don't know about food for Sleeping Beauty-but it might be fun to have a Birthday cake, like the three fairies make for Aurora. 

Or for a girlie themed night, what about a Bibbity Bobbity Boutique night? Fix up hair, do nails, do a photo shoot...


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

I love the cake idea with the fairies!  You could make it half blue and half pink, like they are still warring with their magic!  We could almost start a whole other thread with Disney themed party ideas!

ChrisMouse, your Lady & the Tramp night sounds so cute!  Can't wait to hear how your next one goes!

Keep the great ideas coming everyone!!!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

OK, I went and started another thread for Disney theme parties, if anyone is interested!  (I know I am!)  You guys are so fun and creative!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Pete's Dragon

Menu - Lighthouse Linguini with Pete's Pasta Sauce (could also be alfredo 
          sauce with shrimp)
          Nora's No-Nonsense Garlic Bread
          Elliot's Roasted Apples
http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/369/HoneyRoastedApples44889.shtml

Ativities - Create your own imaginary dragon, what would he/she look like and 
              do?
              Since "Pete's Dragon" takes place in a Maine fishing town, make your own fishing pond!  Use a baby pool, or even a blue blanket swirled on the ground to resemble water.  For each fishing pole you will need a wooden dowel, string, and a magnet.  Tie one end of the string to the pole, the other end to the magnet.  Cut out fish shapes on paper plates or heavy cardstock.  Place a paperclip on fish's face, and sprinkle fish in "pond".  Kids can fish just for fun, race against each other to fish all their own color fish first, or even fish for prizes like at the carnival!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - The Country Bears

Menu - Country Ribs (see recipe below)
          Cornbread
          Green beans
          Bear Claws (see recipe below)

Activities - Make your own instruments!  See link for easy ideas.
http://www.thefamilycorner.com/family/kids/crafts/9_musical_instruments.shtml
               Hold a concert staring your own family band!  Throw on your favorite CD or make up your own!  Don't forget some great lyrics, just like the attraction at Disney World!

Country Ribs

3-4 lbs country-style pork ribs
1/2 C sugar
1/2 C ketchup
1/4 C vinegar
1/4 C water
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp Worcestershire sauce

Heat oven to 350 degrees.  Place ribs in roasting pan. In a 2 qt saucepan combine remaining ingredients.  Cook over medium heat stirring occasionally until a full boil (5-8 minutes).  Pour over ribs; turn ribs to coat all sides.  Bake turning ribs every 20 to 30 minutes for2 to 2 1/2 hours or until ribs are fork tender.  Remove ribs.  Skim fat from sauce.  Serve sauce with ribs.

Bear Claws

1 can refrigerator biscuits
2-4 T melted butter
1 T cinnamon
2-4 T sugar

Take a biscuit and dredge it in melted butter, then in the sugar and cinnamon mixture.  Make 2 cuts in the center of the biscuit (not all the way through, when baked, this will make the "claws"!).  Bake at 425 degrees for 10-12 minutes.


----------



## mrs.beast

i cannot find the theme party thread   Where is it?
thanks


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

It's here in the Disney for Families Forum.
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1717597


----------



## collcass

PrincessTigerLily said:


> It's Incredibles Night here at our house!  We had a lot of fun with making up our own superhero identities, we chose to draw them.  DD6 is a Super whose power is saving animals.  DS2 said his Super name is "Pink" (e-v-e-r-y-t-h-i-n-g is pink lately!  We had to sit on the "pink" bench at Disney World, even though it was actually brown.  You ask him what kind of car he would like, and of course - pink!  You get the picture...) and he can fly.  I became Mega Mom, able to make PB&J at the snap of my fingers, and race around the house at super speeds to clean faster.  If only...
> We are just getting ready to make sundaes, and the chip dip was a real hit!
> 
> Let us know how your theme nights turn out and if you have any suggestions!



And the kids had a "Super" time. In an effort for them not to drive us batty with "how long until WDW" on a daily basis, we designated Sunday's as our weekly Disney day.  Kast SUnday was our first and it was a lot of fun.

This Sunday we were going to do Monsters Inc but now are switching to Cars since it's the Daytona 500 day!

Great thread. So glad I found it


----------



## ellenmiele

queen&2princesses said:


> I love all these ideas.  We are having a disney theme party for my dd's birthday.    Does anyone have mickey recipes?



allearnet has _SO MANY_ WDW recipes - I've made quite a few things from the list and they have all turned out great! Here is the link -


http://www.allearsnet.com/din/rec.htm


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

subscribing! These ideas are so cute!! We'll definatley be having a few of these parties while counting down


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

I am SO happy everyone is liking the thread! 
collcass, so glad your Incredibles night went well!  Did you do anything differently?  And please share any ideas you have for your "Cars" night!  I am coming up clueless for that one!
ellenmiele, thanks for the easy link!  Care to share which you have made and have turned out well?


----------



## collcass

PrincessTigerLily said:


> I am SO happy everyone is liking the thread!
> collcass, so glad your Incredibles night went well!  Did you do anything differently?  And please share any ideas you have for your "Cars" night!  I am coming up clueless for that one!
> ellenmiele, thanks for the easy link!  Care to share which you have made and have turned out well?




We didn't do anything too different. We haven't been to Disney so on our designated day we talk alot about expectations rather than trying to keep the magic alive. 

I'll post our cars stuff this evening.


----------



## MeMom

collcass said:


> We didn't do anything too different. We haven't been to Disney so on our designated day we talk alot about expectations rather than trying to keep the magic alive.
> 
> I'll post our cars stuff this evening.




Ooooooooohhh!  Your FIRST trip!  How awesome.

You guys are going to LOVE it!  We'll be there at the same time.  It'll be hot, and it'll be crowded, but we will have a magical time.

I hope it meets your every expectation.  Have fun with your parties until then. When you finally get there, I think you will just be hooked for life!

Maybe we can cross paths with you sometime during your trip.  We'll be there from June 28th to July 7th - staying at Pop.   Check out the Baby and the Tramp link in my signature to see our last four trips, if you'd like.


----------



## acmomma

Subbing.  These ideas are fantastic.  Thanks.


----------



## baloo's girl

Well, we did our first Disney Family Night last and in honor of Valentine's Day, we did Lady and the Tramp. The kids had so much fun.

To recap,
Movie Lady and the Tramp

Food-Spaghetti and Meatballs-recipe below
Mickey mouse raviolis (found at kroger)
breadsticks
tomato and mozzarella salad
giant cupcakes-had these special made to look like giant flowers-not really movie related, but fun for the Valentines tie-in.

Activities:
While dinner was cooking, I turned my kiddies into doggies by drawing a nose and whiskers on their faces with a eyeliner pencil. 

Then we made dog collars out of ribbon. Earlier we went to Wal-Mart and got engraved dog tags with their names and phone number-$4.00 a piece. We slide the tags on the collars and the kids loved wearing them around the house all night-we'll save the tags for our trip! 

Then I gave each a little ball and told them that dogs liked to push them with their noses. We played fetch until dinner was ready.

We laid out a red and white vinyl tablecloth on the floor in our living room and ate dinner while we watched the movie. 

It was a great time!

Meatballs (i doubled this recipe):
1 lb ground beef
½ cup plain bread crumbs
2 large eggs
1 tsp very coarsely minced garlic (or garlic powder)
½ cup fresh Parmeseano Reggiano cheese, grated 
2 Tbsp freshly chopped parsley, flat leaf (or dried parsley)
1 tsp salt
fresh ground pepper
2 Tbs olive oil.

Mix all together but oil. Make 2 inch balls. Put oil in skillet, add meatballs and brown on all sides.
Add browned balls to the meat sauce and simmer for 30 min. Serve sauce and
meatballs over a bed of your favorite pasta.


----------



## collcass

> Ooooooooohhh! Your FIRST trip! How awesome.
> 
> You guys are going to LOVE it! We'll be there at the same time. It'll be hot, and it'll be crowded, but we will have a magical time.
> 
> I hope it meets your every expectation. Have fun with your parties until then. When you finally get there, I think you will just be hooked for life!
> 
> Maybe we can cross paths with you sometime during your trip. We'll be there from June 28th to July 7th - staying at Pop. Check out the Baby and the Tramp link in my signature to see our last four trips, if you'd like.


I'm hoping it will! Will read your TR this afternoon

AS for cars: Here are some recipes I got from the internet


> *Lightnings Speedy Sandwiches *
> Build sandwiches that look like cars with personality, like Lightning McQueen and his friends!
> Ingredients:
> - hoagie buns
> - pretzel sticks
> - round cucumber slices
> - olives
> - chicken salad, sloppy joe mixture, or nut butter with banana chunks
> Scoop out the top and middle of each bun, forming a pocket to fill later. Poke 4 pretzel sticks through bun for wheel axles, and add a cucumber slice (wheel) to the outer end of each pretzel stick. Push 2 more pretzels sticks into front of bun and add olives for car eyes (headlights). Fill bun pocket with filling of choice.
> *Clink & Clunks Road Mix *
> When your crew gets the munchies, have bowls of this fuel handy.
> Ingredients:
> - raisins, pretzels, chocolate chips, cereal and nuts
> Mix up any of the above ingredients to create a healthy road mix your guests can enjoy throughout the party.
> *Maters Oil Sundaes*
> A party favorite! Chocolate syrup becomes edible motor oil in these tasty roadside sundaes.
> Ingredients:
> - vanilla ice cream or frozen yogurt
> - chocolate syrup
> - chopped nuts
> Youll also need the following craft items: toothpicks, black pen, construction paper, and glue or tape.
> Before the party, use the craft items listed above to create a checkered flag for each childs sundae. To make the sundaes, place a scoop of ice cream in each childs bowl and add chocolate syrup. Sprinkle nuts on top. Then add a checkered flag for the winning touch.
> *Racetrack Cake *
> Ingredients:
> 2 boxed cake mixes and toothpicks
> - chocolate, green and white frosting
> Youll also need a round cake pan, a 9"x13" pan, a wire rack for cooling cakes, and racing candles.
> Prepare cake mixes. Pour 1/3 of batter in round pan, and remainder in 9"x13" pan. Insert toothpick into center of cakes; when pick comes out clean, remove cakes from oven. Cool completely on a wire rack. To form an oval racetrack, cut round cake in half, and position the halves next to opposite ends of the rectangular cake. Trim edges, where necessary, and frost the whole cake with chocolate icing. Create an oval patch of grass in center with green sprinkles. Outline the track with candies of your choice. Decorate with Racing Candles.
> *Filmores Trafﬁc Light Treats *
> These crackers are named in honor of Filmore, the 60s mini-bus. (Im tellin ya man, every third blink is slower.)
> Ingredients:
> - chocolate graham crackers and chocolate frosting
> - red, yellow and green M&Ms®
> Divide graham crackers into small rectangular sections. Using frosting as glue, attach a red, yellow and green M&M on each to create a cool traffic light treat. Far out!
> *Cars Punch *
> Pour everyone a cup of Lightning-red punch full of ice cubes with gummy cars.
> Ingredients:
> - apple juice, cherry juice and lemon-lime soda
> - gummy car candy
> Youll also need several ice trays.
> To create the cubes, fill several ice trays with apple juice and drop 1 or more gummy cars into each section. Freeze (approximately 5 hours). Drop at least 2 cubes into every cup and pour in 50% cherry juice and 50% lemon-lime soda. Invite kids to sip away!



And from another site:


> Serve Up Some Speedy FareWhen it comes to food, partygoers are usually perfectly content to eat pizza or hotdogs, which is certainly much easier on the hosts! However, if you have the time and would like to serve racecar-themed treats, consider these ideas: ·	Set up a concession stand for children to "order" lunch as if they were at the track. Have hotdogs, soft pretzels, nachos, popcorn, and other similar snacks available. ·
> 
> *Make "Stop Lights" using a round object* (like a cookie/biscuit cutter or the top of a glass) to cut out circles of green, yellow and red Jello. ·
> *Serve your little pit crew their lunches in white paper lunch bags with a racecar sticker to hold it closed.* Label the outside of each bag with a guests name, and fill it with a sandwich, fruit, cheese crackers, and a juice box. ·
> *Cut a watermelon to look like a car and serve it filled with fruit.* Lay the melon on one long side and cut out a lid from the top. Use a small round scoop to create balls of watermelon, keeping the shell intact. Then cut two grapefruits in half to become the wheels. Using a small wooden skewer, attach the four grapefruit halves with the cut side facing out to look like wheels. Add a cherry in the middle of each wheel with a toothpick and fill the car with the melon balls! ·
> Serve racecar-shaped sugar cookies. (See link below.) ·
> *Here is an easy way to create a Racetrack Birthday Cake.* First bake a 9x13" cake, and cover it with white frosting. Next use a tube of black gel frosting or chocolate sprinkles to draw a road around the cake. Then place small toy cars on the road as cake toppers, and you're done! ·	Make quick and easy "wheels" from any round cookie, by adding an M&M or junior mint in the center as the hubcap.


----------



## collcass

Now for what we are actually doing

Since it is also the Daytona 500 and we are having company, I am simplifying it a bit.  We are decorating the table as the Pit

*For lunch* the kids will have checkered flag sandwiches. (Tuna or chicken salad on pumpernickel and white) Will cut into squares and arrange to look like a checkered flag. I am also going to have available food iitems widely available at a racetrack such as dogs,burgers and these absolutely scrumptious but completely fattening steak sandwiches.

i am making sugar cookies to look like hubcaps. I don't have time for the cake so I am getting a race day cake and adding caars decorations.

Not going along with the theme but while the guiys are watching the 500, I'll be doing the kids clipboards for their autographs!!

That's it


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

baloosgirl and collcass, thanks for the great ideas!  I will add them to our index on post #1!  baloosgirl, we will make yours Lady & the Tramp II so no one misses it!  Keep the awesome ideas coming!  Anyone have any activity ideas to go along with "Cars" night?


----------



## ChrisMouse

We did our second Disney Friday last week--it was "Spirit of Mickey".

I bought some of those frozen Mickey hamburgers & grilled them up on my foreman.  I used a Mickey icon cookie cutter to cut slices of cheese for the burgers.  We made frozen fries and then for our activity/dessert we made Mickey head rice krispie treats.  We used the microwave dipping chocolate and dipped the ears in chocolate, then drizzled more.  We sprinkled them with mini choc chips and mini m&m's.  

We had a lot of fun!


----------



## collcass

ChrisMouse said:


> We did our second Disney Friday last week--it was "Spirit of Mickey".
> 
> I bought some of those frozen Mickey hamburgers & grilled them up on my foreman.  I used a Mickey icon cookie cutter to cut slices of cheese for the burgers.  We made frozen fries and then for our activity/dessert we made Mickey head rice krispie treats.  We used the microwave dipping chocolate and dipped the ears in chocolate, then drizzled more.  We sprinkled them with mini choc chips and mini m&m's.
> 
> We had a lot of fun!



Sounds like loads of fun.

As far as the Cars activities, they did have a bunch of ideas. I'll find them and post in the morning. We actually made the kids their altered clipboards for autographs while watching the Daytona 500.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Last night at Target in the $1 section I found a wooden magnetic fishing set, just like the one described in the activity for "Pete's Dragon" night!  I was so excited, as this is easier, and cheaper for once, than making them yourself!
Just thought you might want to know, I hope the $1 section stuff is the same across the country!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - The Aristocats

Menu - Crepes bar (buy store-bought crepes, and offer a variety of fillings for everyone to try.  Examples: strawberry, cheese, chocolate banana.  I'm sure there are savory fillings, but I'm a sweets girl!)
          Creme de la Creme de Edgar (see recipe below)

Activities - Painting night!  Explore different styles of painting (French impressionism a la Monet, put on jazz music and let the music guide your modern art!).
               Create a Crayola clay eiffel tower keepsake diorama!
http://www.crayola.com/crafts/detail/fireworks-under-the-stars-craft/

Creme de la creme de Edgar
5 T flour
1 C milk
1 C sugar
1 C butter
1 tsp vanilla  

Cook flour and milk over low heat until thick; cool.  Cream together sugar, butter, and vanilla.  Add to flour mixture.  Beat until light and fluffy, about 10 minutes. *This is a good activity to give everyone a chance to beat the cream, as it does take a while!*


----------



## mommyof2princesses

subbing


----------



## asktriplets

took me a few minutes to find this thread, so i figured i'd bump it up for anyone gearing up for a spring trip!  we leave in 7 weeks and our family loves the idea of doing a movie themed dinner weekly!

last night was our Brother Bear party.  here are a few more suggestions:

-we made a "family totem pole".  each of us picked an animal, and using some pics of inuit artwork,  i tried to copy the general style when drawing the pictures of the animals.  (i wanted the kids to draw their own, but they just wanted to color them in).  we were going to just draw them on paper and tape them to the wall, but we ended up buying some Crayola markers that color on glass and we drew the pictures on the windows next to our front door.

-we covered the kitchen table with dark blankets and used our flameless candles under the table as a "fire" inside our "cave" where we ate our dinner (salmon run fish, grass/salad, and berries)


we did a Peter Pan party when the movie was released (last year?) and here are a few extra suggestions for that:

- we took an old sheet and draped it over some trim board scraps tied together to make a teepee.  the kids and i used poster paint to decorate it (used pics. of tiger Lilly's village in the Peter Pan book for decorating ideas).

-we hung blue material from a door way to make a waterfall, and taped paper "rocks" on the floor leading to it.  we played "follow the leader" hopping on the rocks, going under the waterfall, aound the indian village, etc.

-we all have been characters from Peter Pan for the last 2 Halloweens, so we were set for costumes, but the grandparents dressed as pirates with bandanas.

thanks for all the great ideas!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

asktriplets,
Thank you so much for breathing new life into this thread!  I hit a block with movies and ideas and have been hoping someone would be able to add!!  Great ideas!  We will add them to the index on post #1!


----------



## asktriplets

princesstigerlily,

thank you so much for putting this all together!

my kids have LOVED reading down the list of ideas and thinking of what they might want to do next...one of my girls' favorite movie is Aristocats, and your most recent ideas for that party were great!  the kids are beyond excited to make the creme de la creme de edgar and lick it up like a cat next week!

we did more of this kind of thing last year before i started them in preschool...i think you all have listed some GREAT ideas that are really pretty educational, too (the painting for aristocats is just one example, and i know my kids and i have done some research on native american artwork with our brother bear and peter pan movie parties).

the other nice thing about being Disney fans is that on these nights, the kids don't even have to watch the movie that night to understand everything that you are doing (my kids watched part of the Brother Bear Singalong movie last night while i was getting dinner ready, but really, they were more interested in the stuff for the party than watching the movie!)


----------



## Deffenm

Anybody have any ideas for Cinderella?  We don't have very many Disney movies so I thought I would buy a movie each month and plan a meal and event around the movie and then present the movie to the kids to watch.  We were going to go to WDW this Dec but it looks like we won't be able to go until 2009.  This will give us something to look forward to each month until our next trip.


----------



## homeschoolmomof4

ChrisMouse said:


> We did our second Disney Friday last week--it was "Spirit of Mickey".
> 
> I bought some of those frozen Mickey hamburgers & grilled them up on my foreman.  I used a Mickey icon cookie cutter to cut slices of cheese for the burgers.  We made frozen fries and then for our activity/dessert we made Mickey head rice krispie treats.  We used the microwave dipping chocolate and dipped the ears in chocolate, then drizzled more.  We sprinkled them with mini choc chips and mini m&m's.
> 
> We had a lot of fun!




Where did you find the frozen Mickey burgers??  I looked at the link to the Disney/family fun and couldn't find anything that was marketed in my area.


----------



## asktriplets

we've got them at our supertarget


----------



## homeschoolmomof4

asktriplets said:


> we've got them at our supertarget



Oooh!!  I've looked at all my local grocery stores and didn't even think to look there.  Thanks!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

We find the Disney food items at WalMarts that have grocery stores inside them.  The Mickey head-shaped cheeses are a favorite at our house.  
Still working on the Cinderella night!  I will have a post soon!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Cinderella

Menu - Cinderella's Royal Banquet
Royal Roast Beef (note:takes approx 3-4 hours)http://www.elise.com/recipes/archives/000457roast_beef.php
Green beans
Parmesan Potatoes http://allearsnet.com/din/rec_parmpot.htm
For dessert, strawberry soup from Cinderella's dinner at 1900 Park Fare
http://allearsnet.com/din/rec_straw.htm

Activity - Have the whole family work together to create a cardboard castle, you can even try to find materials to construct it to look like Disney World's Cinderella Castle!  
http://jas.familyfun.go.com/arts-and-crafts?page=CraftDisplay&craftid=11227
Anybody think their kids might get into being Cinderella-in-rags?  If so, have them each don an apron and set them up with a feather duster to toil until the clock strikes twelve (microwave timer chimes!).  Great way to get your dusting done!  After this, the Fairy Godmother should arrive to get the Cinderellas ready for the ball!
Make "Fairy Godmother Dust".  Buy extra fine glitter at a craft store, mix in with aloe vera and put into a pretty container with a tight fitting lid.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Even if you don't have activities or food ideas, what theme night do you want to see created that we don't already have?


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - James and the Giant Peach

Menu - New York style pizza
          James' Baked Peaches
Canned peach halves, drained
Brown sugar 
Butter
Vanilla Ice Cream
Place drained peach halves in a baking dish, scoop side up.  Place a spoonful of brown sugar in each peach and dot with butter.  Bake at 350 for 12 minutes.  Serve with vanilla ice cream.

Activities - Try the James and the Giant Peach trivia game online!
http://www.roalddahlfans.com/games/quiz.php?quizID=14
Minibeast Memory (James' insect friends are known as minibeasts in the book.  Using cardstock, cut out a stack of equilateral squares.  Have your children draw two of each of the minibeasts for a memory game.
Create a Guide to Insects (you can use your computer, your encyclopedias, whatever you wish.  Make a page for each of the creatures James comes into contact with and research about each one.  Don't forget a photo or drawing, and leave space at the bottom of the page for a bug scientist log.  Your little ones can go on a bug hunt and observe the critters up close and jot down their thoughts!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

system was slow last night, james and the giant peach ended up double posting!


----------



## SqueakyMouse

Love these ideas!  Dh will be at a conference out of town most of the week, so I'm looking forward to trying some of these with the kids.


----------



## arizonacolbys

I LOVE all these ideas!!  Maybe we'll start doing something like this once a month while waiting an eternity until our next trip...hopefully Dec '09! LOL


----------



## mom2alix

I honor of the holiday I'm making cornbeef and cabbage with potatoes and carrots tonight for dinner and renting Darby O'Gill and the Little People.

We may go hunting for leprecauns later.  (I'll hide some chocolate gold coins for the kids to find. - oops, guess we just missed him, but lucky us he dropped some gold!!!!  )


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Darby O'Gill and the Little People!!!  How could I forget that one!  What a great idea!   
I'm ECSTATIC to see everyone enjoying all these great ideas!  Please keep them coming!  mom2alix, I will put Darby O'Gill on the Index page so everyone can find it!  
Keep your ideas and comments coming!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

How about any themes for non-movie park attractions and rides?  Or how about theme nights for each of the World Showcase Countries?  Let's hear your ideas and requests, and all of these fantastic creative people can help us make a new theme night!


----------



## jacobsmom

Movie: Enchanted!

Menu:
Pizza or hot dogs
Caramel Apples 
Apple-tini's (for kids applejuice and soda mixed)

Craft:
Boys: balloon swords or build a lego castle
Girls: Decorate your own dress, or shirt, or tiarra
Create Pop Up Cards or mini pop up books! Write your own fairy tale story!

Activities:
Dance and sing as you clean the house!!! Add a little sparkle and create a picture frame or wall hanging together!


----------



## walkerag

We are going to WDW at the end of May. My best friend and her family will be going as well. Since we all have so much going on within our families (soccer, gymnastics, etc.)  we have a hard time getting together to plan. So, we decided to have once a month "Disney dinner parties" so all of the kids could play and watch Disney movies to get excited about the trip and we could sit down and do the serious planning. Last month we finalized our last ADR's and discussed which parks we'd be doing on what days. Since we'll all be staying at Pop, I made buttermilk fried chicken (got the recipe off of allears.net and it was wonderful), mashed potatoes and green beans. She's hosting the next one this weekend and is going to make Sci-Fi chili. We don't really have a theme other than making Disney food, but we all have a great time getting together and making plans, and it does build excitement. The last dinner party will be 2 days before we leave, I know we'll all be excited for that one!


----------



## Kaler131

NHdisneylover said:


> Okay, the kids won't stop throwing ideas at me, here's another:
> 
> Movie: Mulan
> Food: Chineese Take Out
> Activities: Learn to eat with chopsticks!  And make paper chineese style dragons and paper lanterns (search familyfun.com for chineese new years activites and pick anything really)



My kids would LOVE this one! Chinese food is one of their FAVORITES! I will have to try this one.

There are lots of good ideas on here....but I can't go all out or my DH will think I'm nuts (which I am....LOL)!!!!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

jacobsmom, LOVE your Enchanted ideas!  Today at work I was thinking, we've got to get an Enchanted night out now the movie has been released!  Great job!

walkerag, I wish I could find similar-minded families around here to have planning parties with, they sound like so much fun.

I will post these to the index right away!  Keep the great ideas rolling!


----------



## ballle_98

Okay, any ideas for "Indiana Jones and The Temple of Doom"???
We have family night tonight and we are watching this movie.


----------



## Msslaydbug

What about setting up a tent and camping out over night indiana Jones style after the movie ? 

You could also form some sort of Scavenger Hunt even if it was just around the house and everyone wears khaki.


----------



## MeMom

We celebrated Animal Kingdom's tenth birthday yesterday.  The real birthday is the 22nd of this month.  We did a safari for Brooklynn with new Viewmaster safari binoculars, and then we ate at Pizzafari!

















She was too excited about the "fari" to stop and let us put a bow in her hair, thus the long bangs.











We didn't go elaborate, because we're saving our money for the real trip, but it was still fun.


----------



## homeschoolmomof4

What a terrific idea!!  Brooklyn looks like a happy girl.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

MeMom - Loved it!  I like how the safari was a hunt for the animals, and then you get a whole great set of new toys to play with!  Your Pizzafari meal is making me hungry!  Especially the brownies!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Does anybody have any ideas for a "Night Before We Leave For Disney" Theme?  It would realistically have to be low-fuss for the night before vacation.  I have read that someone likes to have a pizza picnic on a blanket on the floor of the living room and watch the planning video.  Any other ideas we can compile?


----------



## lflax

These are awesoem ideas!! Can't wiat to try these out!!


----------



## MeMom

Twas the night before Disney, 
and all through the house, 
no one was sleeping, 
because they'd soon see the Mouse! 

The children were stuffing 
their backpacks with treats-
coloring books and videos
and all kinds of sweets!  

For the night before you leave, definitely you want to have paper goods so you can trash it all!  If your trip is pretty soon, you could just go get McDonald's Happy Meals with the Pirates and Princesses themes.  A picnic while watching a classic Disney movie or the planning video sounds good.  

Maybe play an ABC game to see if you can list Disney park things that begin with each letter: Astro Orbiter, Buzz Lightyear, etc.


----------



## dmbdisneymom

First off, love love love this thread! I've been searching for ideas to incorporate after we finally tell the kids...and here it is!

DH found a Star Wars cook book at our local library book sale (50 cents baby!  )

So I only have recipe ideas, but here are a few:

Breakfast:
Princess Leia Danish Dos
C-3P0 Pancakes
Twin Sun Toast
Mos Eisley Morsels
Oola-la French Toast

Beverages:
Hoth Chocolate
Skywalker Smoothies
Jawa Jive Milkshakes
Yoda Soda

Snacks & Sides:
Dark Side Salsa
Ewok Eats
The Force Fruit Fun
Tusken Raider Taters
Jabba Jiggle
Jedi Juice Pops

Main Courses:
Greedo's Burritos
Han-Burgers
Obi-Wan Kebabs
Galaxy Grilled Cheese
Boba Fett-uccine
Crazy Cantina Chili
TIE Fighter Ties

Desserts: Darth Vader Dark Chocolate Sundaes
Wookie Cookies
Bossk Brownies
Death Star Popcorn Balls
Wampa Snow Cones
R2-D2 Treats
Sandtrooper Sandies

If anyone wants any of those recipes, I'll be happy to type them up for you. Most of them are pretty basic, but very cute and clever! I also haven't googled any of them, so I'm not sure if they are on the net or not.

Keep the great ideas coming!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

I loved the poem!!

Anyone have any craft or activity ideas for Star Wars???  Then we could pull this into a whole theme.


----------



## asktriplets

just wanted to send another "thanks" to princesstigerlilly for getting all of this together!  we did our Aristocats party last week and it was great!

we made crepes and the posted recipe for creme de la creme a la edgar...oh my gosh,  that was the most deliciously, sinfully, fabulous thing i have made from scratch in years!  the kids loved it and went through about 2 pounds of strawberries which they dipped into it!

before dinner, we made the Eiffel Tower on our living room wall (i outlined the shape with paint tape while they cut strips of paper.  they then taped the strips of paper to the paint tape in "X" shapes to make the interior structure).  it was nothing fancy, but they are 5, they don't mind!:







it was cold last week, so i set up a little "cafe" table by the door wall with a candle and small wine glasses.  (i was their french server).  the broccoli and cheese crepe recipe that i found online wasn't a huge hit, but they ate enough strawberries, cheese, and french bread for me to count it as a meal! 

the highlight of the meal is when i served them the creme de la creme in a dish for them to lick up!

 after dinner, we went on a "tour" of paris that included getting their pic. taken in front of the eiffel tower, and at then end of the night, we did finally get around to watching a bit of the movie!

it was a great night, and i'm looking forward to hearing any more "night before the trip" ideas.  i usually go for homecooked meals becasue i know we'll be eating carry out/fast/restaurant food for the next 10 days, but i LOVE the pizzafari idea, combined with an animal safari.  so, so cute!


----------



## xxDisney_Doll

i have a new theme for ya. im new and my favorite disney movie happens to be the nightmare before christmas what about a theme for that? like you can do pumpkin pie and make some scare crows or something


----------



## xxWDWfreak

Movie: Peter Pan
Food: Peter Pan Finger Sandwich
Drink: Neverland Punch- hawaiian punch
How To: Use Peter Pan peanut butter and or jelly to spread on bread. Then, cut sandwich's in half.

(this is my first post so I hope you like it) Enjoy!!


----------



## Terry36

Simply marvelous!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

I am so happy everyone is enjoying all the posts!  asktriplets, I love how your Aristocats night went, and I love the eiffel tower on the wall, very clever!  

I can't believe I am admitting these to my Disney peers, but I have never seen the full movie of The Nightmare Before Christmas!  EEK!  I am 30 years old, and the stupid mayor whose head spins still freaks me out (you should see me when I watch "Silence of the Lambs" - HA!  ).  I would love to pull together a full theme night for this, any ideas anyone???

Peter Pan Sandwiches - very cute!

I would still love to hear more ideas about "Twas the Night Before Disney Vacation"!!


----------



## xxWDWfreak

PrincessTigerLily said:


> Movie - 101 Dalmatians
> 
> Menu - Any suggestions for dinner anyone???
> Dessert could be "Puppy chow" (crispix cereal, peanut butter,
> chocolate, and powdered sugar)
> 
> Activities - Find the Dalmatian spot! (Make 10 black dalmatian spots and hide
> them around the house)
> Adopt a virtual pet together as a family (adoptme.com)




also for dessert you can buy black and white cookies.
sry no ideas for dinner


----------



## xxWDWfreak

PrincessTigerLily said:


> I am so happy everyone is enjoying all the posts!  asktriplets, I love how your Aristocats night went, and I love the eiffel tower on the wall, very clever!
> 
> I can't believe I am admitting these to my Disney peers, but I have never seen the full movie of The Nightmare Before Christmas!  EEK!  I am 30 years old, and the stupid mayor whose head spins still freaks me out (you should see me when I watch "Silence of the Lambs" - HA!  ).  I would love to pull together a full theme night for this, any ideas anyone???
> 
> Peter Pan Sandwiches - very cute!
> 
> I would still love to hear more ideas about "Twas the Night Before Disney Vacation"!!




Movie- Nightmare Before Christmas
Food- 
Dinner- Deadly Nightsade Kebabs
Dessert- pumpkin king pie, zero pops
Activity- pin the nose on Zero


----------



## xxWDWfreak

Movie- ( pick any Disney Movie)

food- breakfast-- walts waffles (fun fact- Walts favorite food was waffles)
lunch- Mickey's lunch meat sandwhiches
dinner- Goofy's gourmet hamburgers
activity- play disney scene-it


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

xxWDWFreak, great ideas!  I will add them to the index!

I didn't know the fun fact about Walt and the waffles, very cool!  I would love to develop that into a whole breakfast... any more ideas anyone??  I will look for a yummy waffle recipe to include!  How about some sides and activity?


----------



## xxDisney_Doll

PrincessTigerLily said:


> I am so happy everyone is enjoying all the posts!  asktriplets, I love how your Aristocats night went, and I love the eiffel tower on the wall, very clever!
> 
> I can't believe I am admitting these to my Disney peers, but I have never seen the full movie of The Nightmare Before Christmas!  EEK!  I am 30 years old, and the stupid mayor whose head spins still freaks me out (you should see me when I watch "Silence of the Lambs" - HA!  ).  I would love to pull together a full theme night for this, any ideas anyone???
> 
> Peter Pan Sandwiches - very cute!
> 
> I would still love to hear more ideas about "Twas the Night Before Disney Vacation"!!



Wow! You've never seen Nightmare Before Christmas!? It is a really good movie, the ending especially, its so sweet :3

WOO! my idea made it up there X3 I feel so special


----------



## Silverbelle990

I did an overall Disney theme.  Here are some Pictures of our food:


101 Dalmation Dogs
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd247/Silverbelle990/100_1568.jpg

Under the Sea Clam Sandwhiches
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd247/Silverbelle990/100_1567.jpg

POC Subs
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd247/Silverbelle990/100_1565.jpg

Ali Ba-Bwa Kabobs
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd247/Silverbelle990/100_1566.jpg

Alice in Wonderland Mushrooms
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd247/Silverbelle990/100_1571.jpg

Ice Cream Castle
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd247/Silverbelle990/100_1570.jpg


----------



## rellabee

PrincessTigerLily said:


> Movie - Finding Nemo
> 
> Menu - Fish sticks
> Mac & cheese, sprinkle top with Goldfish crackers (looks like Nemo in anemone!)
> Crush's chocolate wave cake (recipe from Coral Reef at EPCOT)
> http://www.luxurydisneyguide.com/recipe_chocolatewavecake.htm
> 
> Activities - Paper plate Dory (cut a triangle out of the plate for Dory's mouth.  Paint or color the plate blue.  Cut out 2 triangles, one small and one large, paint or color yellow.  Use the small triangle for Dory's fin, and the large for Dory's tail.
> Turn your family room into an ocean of jellyfish!  Buy a bunch of pink helium filled balloons.  About 2/3 down the balloons, tape lengths of pink crepe paper to create jellyfish and let them float in the room!




   But I thought that "Fish are friends, not food"  !!!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

SilverBelle990, I LOVE what you did!  If you find time, could you please post recipes/instructions???  Too perfect!!!

rellabee...I did think long and hard about the fish sticks, I think my DD would drop on the floor when she realized she was eating Nemo, but I came up empty with other ideas!  A meal fit for Bruce, eh?


----------



## Msslaydbug

Silverbelle990 said:


> I did an overall Disney theme.  Here are some Pictures of our food:
> 
> 
> 101 Dalmation Dogs
> http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd247/Silverbelle990/100_1568.jpg
> 
> Under the Sea Clam Sandwhiches
> http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd247/Silverbelle990/100_1567.jpg
> 
> POC Subs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali Ba-Bwa Kabobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice in Wonderland Mushrooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice Cream Castle




You are so talented !! I really love the castle !! Can you tell me how you made the mushrooms and the clam sandwiches ?


----------



## adell557

Subscribing.  Lots of good ideas, even for birthday parties too


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Walt's Waffles  (Banana Whole Wheat recipe from Disney Co.)
http://www.austin360.com/food_drink/content/food_drink/stories/2008/03/0326kittyskeepers1.html
Here is the excuse I have always wanted so I can get myself a Mickey waffle maker!!!
Pooh Bear's Breakfast Potato Casserole (Crystal Palace recipe)
http://www.allearsnet.com/din/rec_cppot.htm
Lilo's Pineapple Bread (Ohanas recipe/Polynesian)  Make night before!
http://www.allearsnet.com/din/rec_pb.htm
One of my most favorite souvenirs is a set of Mickey-shaped egg rings we use to make eggs and pancakes.  Can purchase at most resort gift shops as well as the "kitchen shops" throughout the world.

Activity: Game Day!
Disney Scene-It!
(This is never a relaxed family game for us.  Rather, we are cut-throat and determined to prove to each other that we are the Disney officianado in the family!)
Magic Kingdom Board Game
(We bought this a couple of years ago at our local Toys R Us.  It is awesome for reminiscing about trips and rides.  One of our favorites.)
Disney Clue/Haunted Mansion Board Games
(Don't have this one yet, but definitely is our next "family gift" for Christmas)


----------



## jacksmommy

Love all these ideas!  TFS!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Any ideas for a World Showcase Country night???  I know we can recipes from the restaurants at EPCOT, so how about some country-specific activities/crafts/games?  Share your heritage!
We need:
Mexico
Norway
China
Japan
England
Morocco
Canada
Is that it?  My brain is very much malfunctioning today...


----------



## MeMom

Here are a few from our Cinco de Mayo meal on Saturday.  We've never celebrated it before, but Three Caballeros came out and we had a Mexico Donald from Epcot, so there was an excuse for a Disney party.

Not the greatest pictures, sorry.































A 99 cent bag served the purpose as a pinata for a less than two year old.  She smacked at it, and I tossed down her goodies!






My kids made fun of my "ghetto" pinata, but I couldn't see spending almost twenty dollars on one at Brooklynn's age.  When she's old enough to know what's going on, then I will.  She was quite happy with her Nemo book, coloring book, goldfish crackers, and Little Einstein fruit chews.

Anyway, we had fun - watched Three Caballeros later (it was running anyway, we were all sort of in and out of the room doing different things) - and ate too much spicy food.  

On Mother's Day, we'll celebrate the girls with a Princesses theme.  I'm already preparing myself for the comments I will get from the guys about the finger sandwiches.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

MeMom - another wonderful idea and great pictures!  We will title this one as "Mexico: Cinco De Mayo with the Caballeros"!  Love these!  Please keep them coming!


----------



## megveg

What about a Great Big Beautiful Carosel of Progress Party!

Attraction - Carosel of Progress!

Menu - Food choices from each time period from the ride! Buffet style (like going through the time!) 

Activities - Era-specific games and trivia!

I'm sorry it's not more specific I can't remember what each eras are represented but hopefully someone finds this idea fun and if you have this party please post!!!  



> There's a great big beautiful tomorrow shining at the end of every day!


----------



## belle231

Okay so this is my 2nd time reading the thread and i am soo excited. Tonight i am going ot suprise my husband and my 2 year old son and we are going to have a Disney Night. I am making mashed potatoes ( putting them to make a circle) then i bought chicken cruquets (the ears).  I am going to make mickey mouse heads with  construction paper and its going to read " Disney Night" I am going to try and get creative with a few more ideas in the next 2 hours  I went out and bought a popcorn bucket (im going to put disney stickers all over it) And i bought the candy boxes you would buy at a movie theater. We are actually going to watch the video we have from 4 years ago when me and dh went to disney. I figured it might get him and my son excited. Then im going to tell them all about our disney theme nights we are going to start having. I hope they are both excited. I will take some pictures. But i dont know how to post them haha. Wish me luck


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Good Luck Belle231!  I'm so glad to see you enjoying the thread!  Isn't everyone super creative??  I have not personally figured it out yet, but I do know that you can get a free account at photobucket and use that to post your photos.  If you can do it, I would LOVE to see your photos!

LOVE the Carousel of Progress idea (hmmm...wonder why??  Can't tell how much I like that one from my siggy, huh?!)  Anyone have any suggestions?  Yesterday I just heard the whole attraction on Live365, it was so cool!


----------



## belle231

okay so it def didnt turn out the way i had hopped but it was still fun. I suprised my husband pretty good and he seemed to enjoy it but said he couldnt really get crazy excited like i am   i completly understand i am just too excited to go to disney again . My son had alot of fun he thought it was a birthday party the whole time. I ended up taking an old table cloth and using permanet marker and putting mickey heads all over it for our table cloth. I bought balloons and put all my sons mickey mouse stuff animals around the table. I set the living room up like a movie theater  and the kitchen i set up displaying all 40 disney movies so my husband could walk around and pick one. ( i wanted him to get involved) I bought a popcorn bowl at the dollar store and decorated it with mickey stickers. We watched the disney movie from when we went a few years ago and both my boys where really into it. I got sick  and we ended up not getting to watch our other movie but my husband said we would finish our fun night.


----------



## MeMom

Here are a few pictures from our Mother's Day Princess meal.





















It was just meant to be a light meal as Jill, John, and Brooklynn stopped through for a few hours as they traveled back home to Alabama from Kentucky, so it's not much.  Just thought I'd share.  

Our next Disney meal will likely be a Pop Century party in June as we get ready to take off on our next trip.


----------



## homeschoolmomof4

What an awesome Mother's Day treat!!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

MeMom,
I just love your idea of a Princess Mother's Day Tea.  How creative!  Did you have real tea or did you substitue with juice or milk?  (I can't get DD6 to go near a "real cuppa"!)  I will add this to the index!


----------



## junebug623

Subscribing!

What an awesome idea!!

Melissa


----------



## MeMom

We did a little Toy Story Mania theme for a meal recently, in anticipation of getting to ride it on our upcoming trip.  I thought I'd share with you guys.






Wait!  Move the cakes and make way for the hot dogs, chicken fingers, and fries.
















Disney parties make us happy, so even the fries were smilin'!






We watched Toy Story 2 and played Disney Pixar Monopoly.

Right now, we're counting down with this:






Brooklynn pulls off a Mickey head to reveal a picture from one of our past trips. 

As you can see, we're getting close!


----------



## gasperdam

That is SOOOOO CUTE MeMom!!!!  I love  your ideas!
We're planning a Toy Story night soon so thanks for the inspiration!

I also loved your countdown calendar!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

MeMom, LOVE LOVE LOVE the Toy Story Mania night!!!  My son would go nuts, he says he is going to grow up to be Buzz.  I can't tell you how much we love seeing your pictues.

That is the best countdown calendar I've seen!  How cool!

Thanks for breathing new life to the thread!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Chronicles of Narnia

Menu - Beaver Dam Beef Stew (see recipe below)
          Pevensie Children Rolls
http://www.cooks.com/rec/doc/0,1941,155171-244205,00.html
          White Witch Turkish Delight
http://life.familyeducation.com/foods/recipes/36500.html

Activities - White Witch Freeze Tag
                Make a snowglobe!  (Use clean baby food jars, hot glue a small plastic toy to the inside of a baby food jar lid.  Sprinkle a liberal amount of glitter in jar for "snow", then fill with water or mineral oil.  Mineral oil is best as it allows the snow to "drift and float" down.  Screw on jar lid and seal with some bathroom or shower acrylic sealant, it's waterproof.  Enjoy your own snowy Narnian scene!)

Beaver Dam Beef Stew Recipe
1-1 1/2# round steak
4-5 large potatoes
1# carrots
1 med onion
salt & pepper to taste
garlic
Large can V8 juice

Cut round steak, potatoes, and carrots into bite sized pieces.  Cut up onion.  Combine all ingredients and cook at 350 for one hour.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

How many of you out there have tried a theme family night from this thread?  Have any of you adopted this as a regular family event?

Any ideas for future family night themes?


----------



## _queenie_

Courtesy of my DD13:

Movie: The Haunted Mansion

Menu: 
Blackened Snapper (maybe just lightly spiced for the sensitive young palates  )
Cheesy Gritz
Fried Green Tomatoes
Praline Bread Pudding http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Cajun-Bread-Pudding/Detail.aspx

Okay so not the easiest dinner, I guess I have kids with pretty gourmet taste...
Please post your other ideas for food.

Try setting up the table to look fancy but a bit spooky. Maybe try eating in the dark and hanging some white streamers, balloons, etc.

Activities:
*create a masquarade(sp) mask:* Either cut out or buy some pre-cut masks at the craftstore made out of a heavy duty paper. Let them go wild, pasting gems and having them draw to create their own unique design.
*character memory:* Create (have the kids help) some matching cards with different characters and then play a game of memory.
*learn to waltz:* Have everybody learn a formal dance
*catch the ghost:* Go outside and play good old fashioned flashlight tag, pretending to catch ghosts.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Great idea Queenie!  I will add it to the index.  This is one of the few Disney movies I have yet to see, but this sounds like a fun way to do it.  The flashlight tag is perfect for summer, too!


----------



## abby&emmasmom

I can't get enough of these ideas they are great!!  We are leaving in Nov. and now I have plenty of time and ideas to have a countdown party once a week!  My girls love it when we do that, but last time it was only 2 parties, this time they will be thrilled with all the parties we will have!!


----------



## Deffenm

Does anyone have any ideas for a Disney Fairy themed party?


----------



## _queenie_

Here's another from my DD; she loves making these types of things!  

Movie: The Hunchback of Notre Dame

Menu:
Steak Frites (Steak coated with herbs cooked in the oven, flank is fine, with thick french fries. If you decide to make homemade ones, which I reccomend, the kids get a big kick out of cooking them outside.  I don't have an exact recipe, I do it off the top of my head, I should hunt for one though.)
Asparagus with bernaise sauce
Apple tart http://www.landolakes.com/mealIdeas/ViewRecipe.cfm?RecipeID=5040C
_"Country French" feel_

Activities:
*make musical instruments:* 
For tamborine: Tape together two paper plates facing towards eachother, leaving just a one or two inch slit. Pour beads or anything small that makes noise inside and seal the crack. Let the kids decorate with markers and glitter and then play them.
For "rain stick": Take a paper towel roll* and cover one side with with either paper or saran wrap, using a rubber band to attach it. Fill it with beads or anything else small that makes noise using the open side and then seal the it. Decorate and play!
*Cover the roll with white paper if you wish to decorate it a little more "cleanly".
*create gargoyles:* Use your modeling material of preference (floam, play dogh, model magic, clay, etc) and make gargoyles like Lavergne, Victor and Hugo.
*find the Court of Miracles:* Send the kids on a scavenger hunt either through the house or outside. When they find clues they can find where to go next and after finding the location can get a special prize.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Queenie - another great idea!  I love the menu and activity ideas.  If you could somehow figure out your recipe sometime and post it I would love that.  I am the kind of cook where if I don't follow some sort of recipe exactly, it turns into a complete flop!  Adding to the index!

Deffenm: I will try to come up with some suggestions for a fairy party.  We had attempted a "Disney theme party" thread, and once we have some ideas we can post them there and put the link in here!


----------



## _queenie_

I tend to "eyeball" so just bare with me here, notice my excessive "abouts"!  

(Four servings)
Fill a little bowl full of three or so tbs of olive oil, and lightly brush each steak using a pastry brush. In another bowl, combine your spice mixture of about four tbsp of herbes de provence and two or three tsp of sea salt. Rub each side of the steak with the mixture, using the desirable amount. Also sprinkle a dash of pepper to taste on each side. Heat a skillet on moderate-high heat filled with around two tbsp of butter and tbsp of olive/vegetable oil depending on preference. For medium rare, cook for about 5 minutes. Cook for slightly under your prefered level, and bake for a few minutes. I only tried roasting it for a minute last time and have no idea what temp I cooked it at, I may have broiled it, but when in boubt there's always 350.  

I had no luck finding the type of recipe I use so I hope this is okay.  Forgive me if some of the measurements are completely off!  

It's a bit different, but here's a recipe that *should* work if mine fails.   http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/STEAK-FRITES-40035


----------



## xxDisney_Doll

im back! been away for a while and this is my second post on this board. my new theme is mary poppins. 

food - english tea and crumpets (with a spoonful of sugar if you like)
uncle alberts light-as-a-feather finger sandwiches
supercalifragilisticexpealidocious cake - some sort of cake you find indescribable which is why they use that word to describe an indescribable mood

activities - Burts (sp?) pictures - get pieces of paper and crayons and draw a scene of whatever on the paper, then if you feel like it you can pretend you are there!

chimney sweep - this I would save for the end at the end of the festivities the kids will compete to clean the house. each person has one section they have to clean and if they win they get a big piece of that cake ^_^

yeah I know these ideas are really lame but I thought of them on a moments notice.


----------



## homeschoolmomof4

xxDisney_Doll said:


> im back! been away for a while and this is my second post on this board. my new theme is mary poppins.
> 
> food - english tea and crumpets (with a spoonful of sugar if you like)
> uncle alberts light-as-a-feather finger sandwiches
> supercalifragilisticexpealidocious cake - some sort of cake you find indescribable which is why they use that word to describe an indescribable mood
> 
> activities - Burts (sp?) pictures - get pieces of paper and crayons and draw a scene of whatever on the paper, then if you feel like it you can pretend you are there!
> 
> chimney sweep - this I would save for the end at the end of the festivities the kids will compete to clean the house. each person has one section they have to clean and if they win they get a big piece of that cake ^_^
> 
> yeah I know these ideas are really lame but I thought of them on a moments notice.




Not lame at all!!  

Great ideas!


----------



## miceli20

How about the Apple Dumpling Gang

Dinner:
StageCoach stew (beef stew)
Apple dumplings
stick candy

Activities:
Stick horse races
hunt for gold; place some gold candy coins around the house and have everyone hunt for the.

Just a quick thought for movie night.

Home on the Range
Dinner:
Fried Chicken
mashed potatoes
corn on the cob
Dessert: smores

Activities:
Sack races down the hallway
sing home on the range
wear cow bells
tie a make shift bucket around your neck thats full of popcorn for the movie (lol) dh thought this was too cute.


----------



## jacobsmom

Movie: Bugs Life
Food: ants on a log (celery, peanut butter and raisins  or craisins)
dirt torte (layers of pudding, crushed oreos, and gummy worms)
picnic food 

Activities: Build a tent in the house (blankets over chairs work) to watch the movie. 
Decorate/create a family flag
play cooties
Flashlight tag works

Movie: Meet the Robinsons
Food: PBJ cookies
Spaghetti and meatballs
Activities: Family Team Shirts (can look baseball like in honor of goober)
Keep moving forward obstacle course
Build inventions out of found objects around the house!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Great ideas everyone!  They have been added to the index, can you believe we are up to 63???  How amazing is that!!

I am probably one of the 3 people who actually liked "Home on the Range", so I am anxious to try it out!  Love the Mary Poppins ideas, very on theme!  How fun, the Apple Dumpling Gang, I'll have to show that one, I bet DD will like it now!  I love the Bug's Life camping ideas too!  Too many awesome ideas to mention!

Queenie, thanks for the prompt reply re: the recipe!  Now I can attempt it!

Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## Deffenm

These ideas are so great.  I just booked our trip in Nov. so I plan to do one themed night a month and then since we leave for WDW on Nov. 1st I plan to do a Mickey not so Scary Halloween Party on Oct. 31st (the day before we leave).  I think doing the themed nights will make the time go by much faster.  Keep up the great ideas.


----------



## jacobsmom

Movie: Spy Kids
Food: easy-happy meals from McD's, gum etc.
Otherwise casseroles treats named after characters.

Activities: Secret Agent Outfits
Come up with secret code for writing notes(with decoder)
Create family "dog" tags with family code names/nick names
Use secret agent binoculars, glasses, walkee talkies etc!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Yippee Skippee!  Thanks to all you creative minds, we now have hit theme night #70, Spy Kids!  

Deffenm: Great idea to create a Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party at home!  Please post any ideas you have!  What a great theme!  Any one have other suggestions for a MNSSHP at home?


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Treasure Planet

Menu - Galactic Spaghetti with Mini Asteroids (make teeny meatballs)
          Cosmic Fruit Salad (cantaloupe, honeydew, and watermelon balls with sliced star fruit)
          Crater Cake http://familyfun.go.com/parties/birthday/feature/space_party/space_party7.html

Activities - Treasure Planet coloring pages
http://www.hellokids.com/c_4674/col...planet-coloring-book-pages/treasure-planet-24
                 Black Hole Beanbag Toss (take a piece of cardboard, cut a hole in center and decorate with paints to resemble a galaxy.  Use glow in the dark paint to make it a challenge and play in the dark!)
                 Make Alien Goo!  (In a mixing bowl, mix a 1# box of cornstarch with 1 1/2 C cold water and 1T green food coloring with hands until smooth.  Can be stored in plastic ziplock bags.
                 Go star gazing!  Check out this website for monthly calendars of constellations and happenings!
http://www.skymaps.com/


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Summer Magic

Menu - Nancy's Buttermilk Chicken
          Corn on the Cob 
          Mashed potatoes with gravy
          Ossium Popham's Popovers
http://www.aeb.org/KidsAndFamily/recipes/easy_popovers.htm
          "On the Front Porch" Cobbler
http://southernfood.about.com/od/cobblers/r/bl80301b.htm

Activities - Make Your Own Ugly Bug Ball (use modeling clay or even playdoh, and have everyone make their own ugly bug caterpillar, cricket, butterfly, etc. to bring to the ball!)
                The Feminimity Race (Time each contestant to see who has the fastest time and is the winner!  Set up as a relay, and for the first task the player must walk across the room with a book on her head, next time walk across the room in a pair of Mom's heels, and for the last leg the player must make an outfit complete with accessories (jewelry, belts, etc.) from a cardboard box filled with cast-off options.)
                Throw an old-fashioned ice cream social for friends or your neighborhood just like the Carey's did!  Buy a few tubs of ice cream and all the toppings you love (bananas, whipped cream, nuts, cherries, marshmallow topping, caramel, etc.) and set them out for all.  Don't forget a cooler filled with ice to keep the ice cream cool.  Set up various lawn games for your guests like croquet, bocce ball, horseshoes, etc.

**Side note: One of my all time favorites!  As of this post, the whole movie can be viewed on Youtube.**


----------



## miceli20

I didn't think anyone else like this movie.  it is one of my all time favorites.  Everyone should watch it.


----------



## buckeyebill1995

dmbdisneymom said:


> Beverages:
> Yoda Soda
> 
> Snacks & Sides:
> Ewok Eats
> Jabba Jiggles
> 
> Main Courses:
> Obi-Wan Kebabs
> Galaxy Grilled Cheese
> 
> 
> Desserts:
> Death Star Popcorn Balls
> R2-D2 Treats
> QUOTE]
> 
> If you could PM me the recipes, I would really appreciate it!  This is an AWESOME thread, by the way.  Keeping me awake...


----------



## buckeyebill1995

I'm not sure which category this would fall under, but we love to do 'disney game nights'.  We make our favorite disney foods -- cheddar cheese soup, goofy lasagna, mickey rice krispie treats et cetera, and play Disney board games -- Princess Monopoly, Disney Trivial Pursuit, Disney DVD Bingo, or our all time favorite -- the Magic Kingdom Board Game!


----------



## ty&brenmom

PrincessTigerLily said:


> Movie - Summer Magic
> 
> Menu - Nancy's Buttermilk Chicken
> Corn on the Cob
> Mashed potatoes with gravy
> Ossium Popham's Popovers
> http://www.aeb.org/KidsAndFamily/recipes/easy_popovers.htm
> "On the Front Porch" Cobbler
> http://southernfood.about.com/od/cobblers/r/bl80301b.htm
> 
> Activities - Make Your Own Ugly Bug Ball (use modeling clay or even playdoh, and have everyone make their own ugly bug caterpillar, cricket, butterfly, etc. to bring to the ball!)
> The Feminimity Race (Time each contestant to see who has the fastest time and is the winner!  Set up as a relay, and for the first task the player must walk across the room with a book on her head, next time walk across the room in a pair of Mom's heels, and for the last leg the player must make an outfit complete with accessories (jewelry, belts, etc.) from a cardboard box filled with cast-off options.)
> Throw an old-fashioned ice cream social for friends or your neighborhood just like the Carey's did!  Buy a few tubs of ice cream and all the toppings you love (bananas, whipped cream, nuts, cherries, marshmallow topping, caramel, etc.) and set them out for all.  Don't forget a cooler filled with ice to keep the ice cream cool.  Set up various lawn games for your guests like croquet, bocce ball, horseshoes, etc.
> 
> **Side note: One of my all time favorites!  As of this post, the whole movie can be viewed on Youtube.**




I LOVE this movie, now I may have found a way that my boys will watch it with me. 
I have been wanting to try all of the ideas found on this thread but we have only done one so far, this one is going to be our next friday night family night.


----------



## abby&emmasmom

Since we are not leaving until Nov. we are doing a Halloween pary too.  We are also doing a theme party every other week.  My girls love the idea of having a party every other week.  We have a POTC & Mulan party planned first.  All thanks to the ideas found on this thread!!!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Pollyanna

Menu - Pollyanna's Favorite Sunday Roast Chicken
http://www.recipezaar.com/102848
          Nancy's Green Bean Casserole
http://www.campbellkitchen.com/reci...archText=green+bean+casserole&LastIndex=false
          Orphan's Bazaar Lemon Pudding Cake
http://southernfood.about.com/od/lemoncakes/r/bl1207h.htm

Activities - Mrs. Snow's Patchwork Quilt (buy various colors of fleece from local fabric store or Wal-Mart craft section.  Cut into 8x8" squares, and make 2" fringe around all corners of squares.  Knot one side of a square to another, until you have made a quilt of the desired size.  Make single knots out of the outside fringe.  A fun family activity with a family keepsake in the process.  A more complex version:  Using home printer transfer paper, print your favorite family photos onto the transfer paper and iron on to cotton fabric squares.

Let's Learn about rainbows and prisms!
http://science.howstuffworks.com/question41.htm


----------



## _queenie_

*Yet another from my DD*

Movie: Beauty and the Beast

Menu:
parmesean-crusted pork chops http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/BAKED-PORK-CHOPS-WITH-PARMESAN-SAGE-CRUST-104711
rissoto (I just make a package, it may not be Freench but I think it would be a good match  )
julienne vegetables (carrots, ect)

*---or---*

coq au vin over mashed potato http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_11724,00.html

dessert: eclairs (store bought from a good bakery is a heck a of a lot easier)

(classic french)

For the table setting, see if you can get roses and serve drinks out of teacups.

activites: 

*paper dolls: *This one is more geared towards the girls. Go online and print out some pics of Belle. Draw and cut out a few different shapes of dresses (with little tabs to fold over) and have the kids color them in. As an alternative for the boys, here are some coloring pages. http://www.coloring-book.info/coloring/coloring_page.php?id=78
*plant a rose garden:* Go to a nursery and buy a container (size is your chocie) along with some seeds, or go outside and plant out there. This can be not only a fun activity for the night, but also for the Summer.
*create a portrait of beast:* In the movie, Belle finds a ripped up portrait. To keep it relatively inexpensive (at least comared to what a canvas would be), buy some water color paints and paper. The kids can either draw beast or him as a human.


----------



## _queenie_

Another-

*Move: Valiant*
Menu: 
chicken and leek pie 
recipe from Rose & Crownhttp://www.allearsnet.com/din/rec_clp.htm 
my favorite crust recipe http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/f...TABLE-POT-PIES-WITH-CREAM-CHEESE-CRUST-104683
(you could do the chicken pot pie if you don't think the kids don't like leek)

shortbread cookies http://familyfun.go.com/recipes/family/feature/famf010501_ffcookie1/famf010501_ffengland.html

Serve dessert with either tea or apple juice and have "evening" tea. It could also be a snack before dinner.

activities:
*capture the note*: A variation of capture the flag, instead of using a flag use a little message. Make medals out of cardboard (paint/color them gold if you wish) and award each child just for playing fairly and doing a great job or for what they did in the game. Write what they are being awarded for in black and punch a hole in it so you can put a ribbon through it
*paper airplane contest:* Have everyone make three different paper airplanes and race them. Award the fastest, most fuel efficient (slowest), most creative, etc with ribbons. Just take some basic inch-wide ribbon and write on it with gold sharpie. Cut it about about 4 inches long and pin it on. So nobody feels left out, you could have them name each airplane and award the airplane itself, not the creator.


----------



## _queenie_

*DCL night!
Prepare everyone for the cruise!*

movie: Cruise Planning DVD

menu: most of these recipes are from Parrot Cay

drinks:
pina coladas (virgin for the kids obviously) and other frozen concoctions

appetizers:
*chilled mango and orange soup:* http://allears.net/din/rec_oms.htm
*crab cakes:* (this isn't there recipe, but DH and DD13 like it) http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_27332,00.html
*coconut shrimp:* (I make them all the time, this isn't a cruice recipe but I swear I head them at Parrot Cay) http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Coconut-Shrimp-I/Detail.aspx
mashed sweet potato
grilled/sauteed (your preference) zucchini

dessert:
*Palo's pavlova**:** http://disneyrecipes.homestead.com/DCLpavlova.html
 --- or ---
ice cream bars (vanilla ice cream covered in chocolate) cut in the shape of Mickey's head

*Instead you could use strawberries in syrup (just mix some brown sugar in and refridgerate for a bit) instead. If someone like pavlova, they could just have strawberries and cream.

Try decorating the table with leis, other tropical decorations, and glow sticks. Play steel drum and Disney music.

activites:
*flubber:* http://www.makingfriends.com/r_flubber.htm
*swimming:* If you have an inground pool or just even a blow-up one, make it a pool party!
*make passports:* Staple together small booklets of about six pages together, with a piece of blue construction paper on the ends. With a gold sharpie, write passport on the cover. Inside one page, draw a box for the kids to draw their picture and leave a spot for them to write their name and birthday. On the other pages, write where they'll be going.
*sandcastles: *Build sandcastles either out of regular sand or moonsand.
*dance party :* Wearing glow sticks and necklaces, have a dance like the the sail-away party. Bring out the hoola-hoops and so who can keep it going the longest, while dancing at the same time.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Queenie - Awesome ideas!  I was looking through our Disney movie library, trying to think of new ideas and stumbled on Valiant.  I said, "Way too hard", but what a great menu and fun activities!  I would love to do a Disney cruise, but I will definitely do cruise night in the meantime!  Index updated!


----------



## jacobsmom

Wow! I love all the ideas! Last week we did 3 of these due to horrible thunderstorms (and the dish going out) so all the creative ideas really helped us out! Keep them coming!


----------



## PrincessMom4

That is so awesome. I am adopting that tradition... hope that's ok? Your pictures are amazing and it makes me even more excited.


----------



## _queenie_

PrincessTigerLily said:


> Movie - Monsters, Inc.
> 
> Menu - Boo's Baby Meatloaves (make a full recipe of meatloaf, make them individual-sized by baking them in cupcake tins)
> Mike's Monster Mash Potatoes
> SullySauce (add blue food coloring to applesauce)



Menu suggeston (this one's actually from me  ):

In the movie, the "gang" eat dinner at a sushi bar. If everyone likes it (I do but am allergic to seaweed), you could do sushi and other japanese take-out items for dinner.


----------



## _queenie_

Movie: The Wild

Menu: "Zoo food"

snacks: popcorn, caramel apples, soft pretzels and your other favorites

Dinner:
Samson's grilled steak
tempura-fried green beans
grilled corn (left out on the grill for a few minutes, then skinned so you're left with just the kernals)

dessert:
ice cream cones

Activity:
*"Turtle-shelling":* A variation on what they did in the movie. Set up a large tarp outside and wet it so it could be used as a slip n' slide. Use fake turtle shells and play luge with them. 
*animal masks*: The classic, make either a lion, koala, giraffe, etc.
*make up stories:* Samson made up stories about the wild, have everyone else make up a story about animals.
*Lego skyskrapers*: See who can go the highest!


----------



## gottalluvmickey

I've been wanting to do a Disney themed night forever and I finally did one.  We did Alice in Wonderland!  There were 8 children and we started the movie then had our meal 50 minutes into the meal.  They totally 'got' the idea behind "eat me" and "drink me"!  It was the best night in our neighborhood.  Thank you soooo much for the idea and I can't wait for the next Disney Night.


----------



## jessica52877

I am loving the ideas!


----------



## _queenie_

Movie: The Emperor's New Groove

Menu: Kronk's fondue party

Cheese fondue http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_10245,00.html
Dip with:
Kronk's Spinach Puffs http://www.cooks.com/rec/doc/0,191,152166-243192,00.html (haven't tried this one)
crackers, chicken pieces, vegetables, etc

Mayan chocolate fondue http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_25347,00.html (add cinnamon to taste)
Dip with: cookies, fruit, etc

Activities:
Pick your potion: Using juice, create "potions" that turn you into different animals. When the kid's have drank their potion, use face paint to "make" them that animal.
Draw your dream palace: Kuzco wanted to build his dream house, draw pictures of what your dream house what look like.


----------



## xxDisney_Doll

_queenie_ said:


> Movie: The Emperor's New Groove
> 
> Menu: Kronk's fondue party
> 
> Cheese fondue http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_10245,00.html
> Dip with:
> Kronk's Spinach Puffs http://www.cooks.com/rec/doc/0,191,152166-243192,00.html (haven't tried this one)
> crackers, chicken pieces, vegetables, etc
> 
> Mayan chocolate fondue http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_25347,00.html (add cinnamon to taste)
> Dip with: cookies, fruit, etc
> 
> Activities:
> Pick your potion: Using juice, create "potions" that turn you into different animals. When the kid's have drank their potion, use face paint to "make" them that animal.
> Draw your dream palace: Kuzco wanted to build his dream house, draw pictures of what your dream house what look like.



haha love the idea for kronks spinach puffs, I watch the spin off TV show (The emperors new school) frequently because of my sister and kronk is always making his spinach puffs
great idea XD


----------



## _queenie_

Movie: Recess School's Out
Celebrate Summer. This is an easier one that's a little less involved.

Menu:
Cook out: hamburgers, steak, ice cream, etc

Activites:
Schoolyard games: Play hopscotch, jumprope, wiffle ball and kickball.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Oooh, such great ideas!  I am very excited to try them.  Keep the great ideas coming!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Mexico Night (World Showcase)

Menu - Enchiladas Suiza
http://www.dltk-kids.com/recipesdb/view.asp?rid=226
Mexican Hot Chocolate
http://www.dltk-kids.com/recipesdb/view.asp?rid=25
Super Easy Caramel Flan
http://mexicanfood.about.com/od/sweetsanddesserts/r/easyflan.htm

Activities - Watch a performance of Mariachi Cobre, the mariachi band from World Showcase's Mexico Pavilion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3C6dYn0mTgw
Make a Maraca!  Use papier mache, but before you blow up balloon, place a few dried beans in it (to be sure kids do not swallow or choke on beans when blowing up - have an adult do this)  Attach a toilet paper tube to the bottom of the balloon for handle.  Papier mache, let dry, and decorate with paint.


----------



## mousescrapper

subbing in  wonderful idea...need to read thru and hope maybe I have an idea or 2 to add. 

Feeling the Disney blues after getting back just 2 weeks ago...


----------



## mistycumby

Awesome post!!!  Thanks for all the great ideas!  Working on a few of my own and will post when I figure them out!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Can't wait to see your ideas,  !


----------



## mommyof2princesses

We have done two themes so far!  Last week was Peter Pan and we had a lot of fun.  Took all the ideas from here and made pirate hats and pirate ship pizza, fruit on a sword..ect..was a blast!

Tonight we did Snow White.  We did Shnitzel (sp) and noodles. Apples on a string to bob for, mined for gems in the sandbox and them did apple dumplings (Snow white tells the dwarves in the movie that she can make these!)  

Next week we voted for Pinochio!  Can't wait!

Thanks for all the ideas!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

I love hearing about the themes everyone has used!  Keep us updated on Pinocchio night!

Anyone have any other theme ideas for us to work on?  Just say Wall-E last night, meal in a drink anyone?


----------



## mistycumby

We were talking about a Wall-E theme last night.  We were also thinking food you could eat from a cup (though not blended up, ewwww!)  And I was thinking I could collect a box of recyclables- empty laundry detergent bottle, toliet paper tubes, Coke cans, etc. and give a time limit and see what can make as a family.  Sort-of like Wall-E does in his little house with all his collections.  What's the muscial Wall-E is watching throughout the movie?  Hello Dolly?  That could be worked in somehow, I'm sure.  Maybe you could play that game where you take everyday objects and have to find a whole new use for them?  Like he does with the hub-cap for the hat.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Ooohh!  I like that mistycumby!  A found object game!  My DS2 talked through the whole movie (he had questions about everything), and he has one volume level: SUPER loud.  You ask him to whisper and he's like "OK, MOMMY!"  Sigh.  Maybe you could do a finger food dinner (chicken nuggets, cheese cubes, cut-up veggies) and serve them all out of cups?  Lemon ice in cups for dessert?  Does that seem overly lame?


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Anyone doing any of the themes lately?

We did Pinochio, but I didn't do it great.  We just did Italian food and dessert, made some puppets and watched the movie.  The kids were disappointed after all the fun with Peter Pan and Snow White!  So, I need to make up for it tomorrow with Finding Nemo.

We are doing fish sticks...(dd4 said we are in the Fish are food, not friends club! ), mac -n cheese with goldfish sprinked on top, decorating the tv room with fish, jellyfish ect. making paper plate dorys.  I as thinking of getting  a smalle stuffed nemo at disney store and play Find the Nemo!  They would like that!


----------



## TinaLala

subscribing!!!

Love this for birthday ideas as well!!!


----------



## MickeyP

mommyof2princesses said:


> Anyone doing any of the themes lately?
> 
> I was thinking of getting  a small stuffed nemo at disney store and play Find the Nemo!  They would like that!



How about going to the pet store and getting a real Nemo fish. They would like that better, I bet.

Just a thought. I know who will end up taking care of it.


----------



## Couturier

WOW!   These are all SUPER Great ideas!   I am very glad you guys are putting this together!   I want to do LOTS of them, lol. 

Thanks, Dana


----------



## spoonfulofsugr

Hi everyone, I actually came up with this idea before I found this thread but I am so glad I found it. Lots of great ideas. My DH and I are taking my two DSis on a surprise trip to WDW next May. I wanted to come up with an idea to get my Disney fix and get my 2DSis into the Disney spirit without spilling the beans so I decided that every week, we will do a Disney Movie Night. I will be reporting about them on my PTR every week with lots of pix. Please check it out. Last night was Lady and the Tramp. Next week is Beauty and the Beast. Sending a little magic your way!  

Here is my pre-trippie so can check out pictures from last night (and of course to keep up on our crazy plans for vaca.  ): http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1884559


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Fidning Nemo night was great!  We did eat Fish Sticks and mac n cheese with goldfish crackers on top to resemble Nemo in the anenome...They loved it!  DD said we are in the Fish is Food, not friends club!  

We watched the movie and then afterwords made Dory out of paper plates, made little finger puppets and had to find Nemo.  

For dessert we made fish shaped cookies with whale/dolphin sprinkles!  It was lots of fun!

Next week...Alice in Wonderland!


----------



## erinmomof2

This has been a great thread.  We have 61 days (who's counting, right) till our trip and I've been trying so hard to think of some ideas to make the trip seem closer... I've been planning so long, it feels like it's never going to get here, but I really think the Disney movie nights will go over well with the family.

Thanks for all the great ideas!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

I'm so glad to see that the thread is still being found and that everyone is enjoying it!  I am determined to come up with some fresh ideas soon, but last week I just ran a week of Asthma Camp, and I am pretty fried!  I would love some suggestions for new themes to work on.  Maybe a little inspiration is all it would take!  A special thanks for those who write in to let us know how the theme nights went over!
Don't forget to list some suggestions for theme nights you'd like to see!


----------



## spoonfulofsugr

Just wanted to let everyone know that since Lady and the Tramp, I have done a Beauty and the Beast night and an Inredibles night. Check the reports with pictures out on my PTR linked in my signature.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Menu - Moroccan Chicken with Tomatoes and Potatoes
http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1718,129179-250198,00.html
           Moroccan Moist Cake
http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,166,139188-243198,00.html

Activities - Learn how to bellydance!  There are lots of videos on Youtube for free!
                Learn about the country of Morocco!
http://www.geographia.com/morocco/
                Read a Moroccan Folk Tale!
http://www.iras.ucalgary.ca/~volk/sylvia/FolktalesMorocco.htm
                Make a mosaic, like the once seen inside the Moroccan temple at World Showcase in Disney World!  Here's an example of materials you might use:http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/s...archMain&Ntk=all&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&N=0


----------



## robsmom

Movie - Fantasia

Meal/Snack  - Paper plates and cups with a dinosaur theme. greek spanikopita appetizer,  dino chicken nuggets, grilled mushrooms (red caps with paprika), assorted nuts with a nutcracker,   a good bottle of wine.  Dessert - small buckets (paint paper cups) of vanilla pudding with plastic forks painted like the broom/mops. 

Activity - 1) make homemade instuments and play as a band.  Pots and spoons as drums.   quitar made with rubber bands  2) get a magic book from the library, make a magician's hat and wand and do a small magic show


----------



## Rora

This is an amazing thread! Subbing! 

I don't have children yet but I plan on saving these ideas for about 4 years! 

Thanks DISers! :


----------



## Sarilas

These are fantastic ideas!  I'm taking my entire family to WDW for the first time in January and parties like these will help my youngest children immensely in learning about the different characters!


----------



## MeMom

I thought you might like to see our Monsters, Inc. birthday party held yesterday.

My daughter-in-law-to-be made the sign.







My daughter, BrooklynnsMommy here on the boards, made the cupcakes.






Some of our guests.
















Brooklynn tried to help set the table while we were all occupied.  






Quite a lovely job for a two year old, huh?  





















My daughter made these for all the kids.






A couple of the big kids confiscated them momentarily for a picture.


----------



## twins4mimi

this is the neatest thing ever!!!!!


----------



## homeschoolmomof4

Great pics MeMom!!  Love the cupcakes!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

LOVE IT!  LOVE IT!  LOVE IT!
Oh my gosh, those cupcakes are absolutely PERFECT!
Love the M-Eye hard hats!
A job well done!  
(Did I mention I love the cupcakes??)


----------



## musclemouse

LOVE HERC!!!   



PrincessTigerLily said:


> Movie - Hercules
> 
> Menu - Greek salad with red onions, feta, and Kalamata olives
> Spanakopita (Greek spinach pie) http://www.recipegoldmine.com/worldgreekH/spanakopita.html
> 
> Activities - Make your own Olympic medals (wide width ribbon, cardboard circles, tin foil)
> Backyard Mount Olympus Course (an obstacle course that coordinates with the personalities of the Gods; hammer a cardboard lightning bolt for Zeus, Discus throw with a frisbee for Herc, Primping in front of a mirror for Aphrodite, running through hula hoops with a messenger bag for Hermes, etc.)


----------



## BelleOfTheBall76

subbing...love the ideas I've read so far.  Thanks!!


----------



## Schlbdriver

Can't wait to finish reading all these awesome ideas. Subbing so I can find my way back


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Anyone have any suggestions for new themes?  I am blanking...but would love to develop more theme nights!!!


----------



## reginaastralis

This is a great thread!

We usually do a theme night about once a month ... and these ideas are AMAZING!  I don't know why it never occured to me to do Disney theme's?!?! 

I can't wait to write all these down ... jeesh ... I'm so excited to start these.  I'm like a silly little school girl.


----------



## spoonfulofsugr

We had another Disney movie night on Monday. Check out my PTR in my sig. to see a couple food ideas not listed on the 101 dalmations page.


----------



## aprilfoolwed

These are adorable!  I am going to use a bunch of these ideas.

My kids all have their favorite Disney things, but I have a hard time getting my 5yo son to watch anything that has a princess, or even to try some different movies.

These activities sound PERFECT for introducing a "new" movie to them!  Perfect for our Friday Family nights!  I think we'll start this week!!!!! 

Now which movie to pick.....

Oh - and I didn't read every idea yet, but wouldn't chocolate chip pancakes be FUN FUN FUN for 101 Dalmations?????


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

So how about some ideas for the new Tinkerbell movie??


----------



## MeMom

I'l share a few from a Christmas get-together we had last weekend.

These are from dinner, and we just had lasagna, but for breakfast, we had Main Street Bakery items- banana bread, chocolate croissants, cinnamon rolls, and fruit.  We enjoyed both meals, and had lunch at the mall food court while we were out shopping in the middle of the day.  

My pal, Eeyore.







My granddaughter, Brooklynn and Minnie riding the carousel at the mall.






Mickey and Minnie ready to serve salad and rolls.






Disney ornaments.  There were more than these, but I didn't want to get carried away.











Chip and Dale guarding the gifts.






A touch of Wilderness Lodge in the den.






A Mickey and Minnie lodge-themed card from Dawn (punkin413).  She had just returned from Disney World and sent us this special touch of Disney magic!






Brooklynn opened a present for her new baby sister, who will arrive in April.

No surprise it was a dress from Disney World!  I got it on our Thanksgiving trip.






I was thrilled to get this from my daughter, Jill!






I picked this gift up for Brooklynn on our Thanksgiving trip, too.






She'll be the only one in the whole pre-chool with a backpack like that!

Uncle Trent (better known as Bubby) got Brooklynn a Snow White dress.






It is possible that she loved it!

This is her dancing around like a princess in it.











I also got some Lilo and Stitch earrings.






You must understand that I am a third-grade teacher, so my kids love seeing my Disney earrings.  (I do have grown-up earrings, as well, but they're not nearly as fun!)

See the Mickey platter in the back holding Christmas yummies?






See that Brooklynn kept the dress on all evening?  

Mickey wishes all who enter a very Happy Holiday and a Merry Disney Christmas!






Our family wishes all DISers a very Merry Christmas and a great 2009 ahead!

Maybe our paths will cross on Disney trips.  If so, give us a wave and introduce yourselves.  

We've met nothing but very nice people...so far!


----------



## Emme

How did I miss this thread~  I LOVE IT  !!  
We are starting this immediately...lol  . 
 I mean we always watch Disney films but this takes it to a whole other level and man do  I love "other levels"...

Does it matter I don't have any small children??  Naw, I didn't think so!!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Great ideas everyone!  Love the great pics as usual MeMom!

Anyone have any ideas for these theme nights?

1. the new Tinkerbell movie

2. Bolt (ashamed to say I haven't seen it yet...)

I think we did a few fairy ideas for an earlier Peter Pan night, but for the Tinkerbell movie the craft could be to make a fairy house to set in your garden.  Any other ideas?


----------



## Klinepartyof5

Does anyone have any ideas for the High School Musicals?


----------



## PrincessMom4

dmbdisneymom said:


> First off, love love love this thread! I've been searching for ideas to incorporate after we finally tell the kids...and here it is!
> 
> DH found a Star Wars cook book at our local library book sale (50 cents baby!  )
> 
> So I only have recipe ideas, but here are a few:
> 
> Breakfast:
> Princess Leia Danish Dos
> C-3P0 Pancakes
> Twin Sun Toast
> Mos Eisley Morsels
> Oola-la French Toast
> 
> Beverages:
> Hoth Chocolate
> Skywalker Smoothies
> Jawa Jive Milkshakes
> Yoda Soda
> 
> Snacks & Sides:
> Dark Side Salsa
> Ewok Eats
> The Force Fruit Fun
> Tusken Raider Taters
> Jabba Jiggle
> Jedi Juice Pops
> 
> Main Courses:
> Greedo's Burritos
> Han-Burgers
> Obi-Wan Kebabs
> Galaxy Grilled Cheese
> Boba Fett-uccine
> Crazy Cantina Chili
> TIE Fighter Ties
> 
> Desserts: Darth Vader Dark Chocolate Sundaes
> Wookie Cookies
> Bossk Brownies
> Death Star Popcorn Balls
> Wampa Snow Cones
> R2-D2 Treats
> Sandtrooper Sandies
> 
> If anyone wants any of those recipes, I'll be happy to type them up for you. Most of them are pretty basic, but very cute and clever! I also haven't googled any of them, so I'm not sure if they are on the net or not.
> 
> Keep the great ideas coming!




I would love some of the main menu recipes. We are leaving in 57 days and we're going to plan this theme night starting valentine's day.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

A request has been made for a HSM theme night... My DD is in first grade, and hasn't caught the "HSM Bug" yet, so I have not the faintest idea of where to start with this one!  Can anybody throw out some suggestions?  I know the music is super popular, maybe the activity portion could be a High School Musical Karaoke night?  

ANY idea to start us off would be AWESOME!  

And a big WOO-HOO to all of you who keep breathing life into this thread, you ROCK!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - High School Musical

Food - ???

Activities - HSM sing-along or karaoke (don't forget the video camera)
                Make a wildcats pennant using red craft foam and a white paint pen


----------



## MickeyP

Not a slam, just constructive criticism.

I have never in my life seen so many posts by one person in one thread. I have been tracking this thread since the beginning and feel that you may be intimidating to some potential posters. Just a little advice: You don't HAVE to comment on every person's contribution to this thread. It's getting difficult to read with so many unnecessary posts.


----------



## AUdisfan

Thanks for all your hard work PrincessTigerLily!   Our family has used several of the ideas I found here and we plan to use more.  I'm not very good at coming up with ideas for our Disney movie nights, so I've loved seeing everyone elses.  I appreciate you taking the time to keep the thread going.


----------



## Hollyster2

I really enjoy reading all of the them nights!


----------



## homeschoolmomof4

Thank you for your work on this thread PrincessTigerLily!!  

We've used several of these ideas and just love them!!


----------



## merfsko

LOVE these ideas! I can't believe I only just found this thread!

Hope to hear more ideas! I just can't get enought!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

To MickeyP:
I do take this as a slam, and not as constructive criticism.  I started this thread, and the vast majority of these theme nights have come from me.  This was something I was doing for my own family, and thought that others may like to see my ideas, plus add some of their own.  I have been the one to update the main page with all ideas, and I have worked really hard.  I don't see responding to other people's ideas with kindness and compliments a problem, and I am sorry that I have taken up your precious time by being appreciative of other's efforts.  But please don't worry, as of right now I declare myself to be done with the thread so I don't further irritate you by posting so many things.  Unfortunately, no one will EVER know the MASSIVE amount of tragedies that my family and I have gone through in the past year and a half, and spending my time doing this was truly my bright spot.  It is true that I am a sensitive person, but now I feel this is ruined for me.  Thank you again to all of you who have appreciated the work I put into this.  Maybe someone else who frequents this can start updating the main page for me?


----------



## nikkistevej

AUdisfan said:


> Thanks for all your hard work PrincessTigerLily!   Our family has used several of the ideas I found here and we plan to use more.  I'm not very good at coming up with ideas for our Disney movie nights, so I've loved seeing everyone elses.  I appreciate you taking the time to keep the thread going.



ITA!! Please don't stop posting on here PrincessTigerLily- I have loved so many of the ideas. I am very sorry you have had to deal with the tragedies this past year(my family has too), but please don't let one person ruin the happiness that you get from posting these great ideas.


----------



## merfsko

nikkistevej said:


> Please don't stop posting on here PrincessTigerLily- I have loved so many of the ideas. I am very sorry you have had to deal with the tragedies this past year but please don't let one person ruin the happiness that you get from posting these great ideas.



What I was just about to say! PrincessTigerLily, your ideas are AMAZING! It doesn't appear that others are intimidated, since others _are_ contributing... 

I hope to see posts continud in the future, not just from others, but most definately by you!


----------



## Emme

I PM'ed you.   from all of us!!


----------



## PrincessMom4

PrincessTigerLily, I think yous thread is great and I love the ideas. If she had (and she had not) others would have said something. I think MickeyP (or whomever it was) was trying to stir some trouble. Keep up the great job posting.


----------



## homeschoolmomof4

PrincessTigerLily, PM'd you!!


----------



## bnf2

MickeyP said:


> I have been tracking this thread since the beginning and feel that you may be intimidating to some potential posters. Just a little advice: You don't HAVE to comment on every person's contribution to this thread. It's getting difficult to read with so many unnecessary posts.


I, too, have been tracking from the beginning and personally... I don't find your comments- or anyone else's- making it hard for me to read the thread.  If I don't have time at that particular moment to read everything... I just skim on.  Simple.  You also are not at all intimidating!


PrincessMom4 said:


> I think MickeyP (or whomever it was) was trying to stir some trouble.


Agreed!!(or is just jealous)

*TigerLily:* Keep up the great work!  I for one appreciate you keeping up the first page and keeping it going when the rest of us may be lacking in the idea department.  And if someone does not like reading all the posts and wants an idea all they have to do is go to your organized index on page 1 and find exactly what they are searching for.


----------



## Klinepartyof5

PrincessTigerLily...Please continue this tread!  This is a GREAT thread!   I just found this & have told many of my friends about this thread!  I THANK YOU for your time & effort in keeping this thread ALIVE!!!! It is FUN way to get back to spending time with your children by planning these DISNEY theme nights!  What is life without these type of family MEMORIES!!!!!


----------



## disdrmg

I love the disboards and have spent hours reading, dreaming and planning!  But I finally registered because I had to comment on this thread.  We are going to disney in Dec. 09 and *because of Tiger Lilly's thread *we have started having a disney night once and week and are planning one every weekend until our trip.  Our family has loved the nights we have done so far!  We look so forward to the next theme each week!!  I have read every post from this thread and have jotted down all of the different ideas.  

I hope we can keep this thread going!  I have checked back several days just to see if there were any new ideas added!  Thank you for all of the ideas and hard work involved!  Tiger Lilly have brought a lot of joy and disney magic to our family!!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

I can't thank all of you enough for all your kind words and PMs, you will never know how much they meant to me.  If you do not wish to read each post, then please refer to the handy index in post #1 as another poster smartly pointed out.  I will check through and make any updates today or tomorrow.  You are all the best, and I am so happy to hear that there are people actually doing these theme nights - how fun!  Please continue to post suggestions and ideas, they are much appreciated, and I hope that no one finds me intimidating, I don't bite...much.  
I am working on a theme night for the new Tinkerbell movie to be posted soon.  Again, thank you so much for you thoughfulness!


----------



## homeschoolmomof4

So glad you're staying around!    

Looking forward to the Tinkerbell theme!


----------



## Emme

YAY  !!  I am sooooo happy you are staying!!  Now, let's bring on those themes !!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Tinkerbell

Menu - Mini Fairyland Quiches
http://thinkinsidetheicebox.com/?p=492
Fruit Fairy Wands (fruit chunks on a skewer, for the top, use a thick slice of star fruit)
Fairy Ring Cake (make a boxed cake in whatever flavor you choose and frost with vanilla frosting.  You will need to make mushrooms to form in a circle on the cake for the "fairy ring".  Make a batch of royal icing, and reserve some to use as glue for the mushrooms, and some to decorate the top of the mushrooms with dots.  Tint the rest of the royal icing red, and dip the tops of vanilla wafer cookies.  Set dipped cookies to dry on a foil-lined cookie sheet.  When frosting is set, put some reserved white royal icing into a ziplock baggie, snip a tiny bit from a corner of bag to use as a piping bag and pipe circles or dots on top of each shroom cap.  Once dry, make another piping ziplock bag with remaining reserved white royal icing.  Glue each mushroom cap with royal icing to an unwrapped Tootsie Roll.  Place mushrooms in a ring around the top of the cake.  If you wish, sprinkle some fine colored sugar crystals inside of the fairy ring for the magical fairy dust.)

Activities - Make a fairy tutu using these great instructions from poohnpigletCA on another thread.  You might try hot-gluing some small silk flowers or flower petals to the ribbons or tulle.  You can also decorate them according to which type of talent fairy you like best: for a water talent fairy you could hot glue clear plastic pebbles or beads for water drops and use blue or seafoam green tulle.
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2048367

Have a tinker contest!  Give each person 3 minutes to run around the house to collect objects, and 3 more minutes to come up with a new "invention".  Whoever has the most creative "invention" wins!

Build a fairy house: Option 1 - Outside use found nature objects (sticks, rocks, flowers) to create a free-hand structure for the fairies to live and frolick in.  Option 2 - Use a container (clean plastic milk jug) and hot glue objects on to decorate (sticks, jewels, bark, leaves, flowers, etc.)  Don't forget to have an adult cut out a door first using a craft knife.  You could even build tiny furniture to fit inside.  Place outside or in your garden.  Perhaps your fairy might even leave you a teeny tiny thank you note on parchment paper!

If it is spring or summer, plant a fairy garden!  Check out this website for ideas on plants fairies like and find useful!
http://flowergardens.suite101.com/article.cfm/fairy_garden_flowers_for_faeries


----------



## AUdisfan

Those are great ideas for Tinkerbell!  Thanks again for all your hard work PrincessTigerLily.


----------



## disdrmg

I am so glad to keep this thread going!  I love our family disney nights!!  Any ideas for *Tarzan, Sword and the Stone, Fox and the Hound, and the Rescuers*?  We are trying to have one a weekend until December so we are also doing an Epcot night, Hollywood Studios Night, Magic Kingdom night and Animal Kingdom night.  We are staying at POR so we might throw in a New Orleans themed night too. 

I know there has already been several ideas listed for the princess movies but I found a great site that has a ton of cute ideas for crafts and themed food to go along with the movies including Mulan and Pocahontas. There is also some cute pirate ideas.  It Disney's Family site.  I can't post the link but you can google Disney princess crafts and the life of a pirate. Really cute ideas!!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - The Great Mouse Detective

Menu - Olivia Flavisham's Cheese Straws
http://jas.familyfun.go.com/recipefinder/display?id=14825
Cheddar Cheese Soup (Canada -WS)
http://allears.net/din/rec_ched.htm

Play paper bag detective!  Round up some interesting objects from around the house and place each one into a paper lunch bag, folding to close.  Each player must wear a blindfold and attempt to identify the objects by touching or smelling them.  Variation: Place about 20 small objects in a pillowcase.  Each player gets a piece of paper, pencil, and 3 minutes to try to guess as many objects as possible inside the pillowcase.  The player with the most correct answers wins!

Decode a secret message!  Follow the link to print a secret message decoder wheel.
http://www.topspysecrets.com/secret-codes-for-kids.html


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Home on the Range

Menu - Gardenburgers
          Corn on the Cob
          Black Cows (rootbeer floats)

Activities - Learn the lyrics to "Home on the Range"
http://www.kididdles.com/lyrics/h020.html
               Plant some corn!  You will need corn kernels, a clear plastic cup, and damp paper towels.  Crumple damp paper towels and place in plastic cup.  Plant the corn kernels between the clear plastic cup wall and the damp paper towels.  This will allow you to watch your corn plant and roots grow!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - The Lion King

Menu - Turkey Drumsticks (eat with your hands and your animal instincts!)
Boma Pasta Salad (courtesy of Cooking thread!)
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1575103&page=6
Crunchy, Yet Satisfying Bugs: make a batch of rice krispies treats, and let the kids create bugs shapes with their hands, or use bug shaped cookie cutters and decorate with gel icing.

Activities - Let your kids become safari guides!  Using manila folders, cut out a pith safari helmet shape and attach to tag board strips to fit each person's noggin.  Instruct your kids to round up as many stuffed animals as possible, and place them in strategic areas around the house.  The kids then get to be your safari guides, pointing out animals along the way of your safari tour (elephants bathing in the bathtub, etc.) and giving out animal facts and trivia (real or made-up) along the way.

Lion King Sock Puppet Theatre!  Find some old socks (or new and un-smelly is great too) to make into sock puppets using yarn, buttons, markers, and any other craft supplies you may have.  Sit behind the couch and put on a family-run version of the whole movie, or just have the puppets sing along to favorite Lion King songs.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Here you go Disdrmg!  Hope you like it!

Movie - The Sword in the Stone

Menu - Merlin's Magic Meatballs: Buy those small plastic sword skewers at a party store, and stick them into meatballs.  You can offer a couple of different dips/sauces for dunking.
Loaf of bread (non-sliced) to rip pieces from, just like in Medieval Times.
Cheese chunks (again to be skewered by plastic swords)
King Arthur's Royal Jewels (gelatin jigglers cut with cookie cutters or with a knife in diamond shapes)

Activities - Wizards' Duel: Everyone sits in a circle.  The youngest starts the game and names an animal to change into, like Merlin and Madame Mim (it is easiest to start small).  The person to his or her right then must think of an animal to change into that would beat/eat/win over the first animal.  Example: mouse - cat - dog - lion, etc.

Decorate Knights of the Round Table Goblets: buy plastic goblets or tumblers at local party store.  Let kids decorate using flat-backed plastic jewels and craft glue.  Let dry completely before using.  Hand-wash only, do not place in dishwasher.

Play "Merlin Says".

Create a family coat of arms.  Use pictures and symbols that are meaningful to your own family and experiences.  Can be as simple as a paper collage or could be a wood shield shape with woodburning to hang in your home.


----------



## disdrmg

Thank you, thank you!  You are the best!  You have such great ideas!     Still looking for Tarzan, Fox and the Hound and The Rescuers....  any ideas?  We have all of the disney movies written on strips of paper and each week we draw out of a bag the movie that will be our next disney night.

 I appreciate all of the time you have put into this!


----------



## TDERadulski

OMG!!!  How have I missed seeing this thread for an entire year???  I am subbing now!  Love it, love it love it!!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Wall-E

Menu - Finger Foods served in cups.  Decorate cups with stickers/avery labels you decorate with the BnL logo.  Take a lesson from Wall-E and use your reusable cups instead of paper!  Cheese cubes, baby carrots, melon chunks, chicken nuggets (made these last night for our Wall-E night, and everyone liked them)
http://jas.familyfun.go.com/recipefinder/display?id=13514
For dessert we made Wall-E's Earth Dirt Parfaits (layering chocolate pudding with mini marshmallows and crushed oreos)

Activities - Build a robot!  Use old boxes, yogurt containers, pipe cleaners, etc. to create your own robot.  Don't forget to name it!

Make a family pledge to the earth: brainstorm ways to be more "green" and environmentally conscious, and pick one or two to really stick with.

Make your own model of the solar system:
http://www.enchantedlearning.com/crafts/astronomy/solarsystemmodel/

Plant a tree in honor of the treasure Wall-E found and Eve protected!  Make it a family project to care for your baby tree (watering, nutrition spikes).  DD7 and DS3 each have a small evergreen in potted plants (as it is about 2 below today we can't be planting outside) that they care for, and last night they named them Wall-E and Eve.


----------



## nikkistevej

PrincessTigerLily said:


> Movie - Wall-E
> 
> Menu - Finger Foods served in cups.  Decorate cups with stickers/avery labels you decorate with the BnL logo.  Take a lesson from Wall-E and use your reusable cups instead of paper!  Suggestions: chicken nuggets, cheese and fruit chunks, baby carrots, etc.
> 
> Activities - Build a robot!  Use old boxes, yogurt containers, pipe cleaners, etc. to create your own robot.  Don't forget to name it!
> 
> Make your own model of the solar system:
> http://www.enchantedlearning.com/crafts/astronomy/solarsystemmodel/
> 
> Plant a tree in honor of the treasure Wall-E found and Eve protected!  Make it a family project to care for your baby tree (watering, nutrition spikes).



Love that one- we will definately do this one!!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - The Parent Trap

Menu - Hotdogs and beans 
          Bug Juice (kool-aid)
          S'mores 
Or try S'mores brownies: Prepare packaged brownie mix, put into 9x13 pan and sprinkle broken graham cracker pieces over batter (about 8-9 crackers) and bake approx. 25 minutes.  Remove from oven and sprinkle 6 oz chocolate chips on top.  After chocolate chips, sprinkle about 2 cups of mini marshmallows over the top, return to oven and continue baking until marshmallows begin to brown.  Let cool completely and use an oiled knife to cut brownies.
Activities - Backyard campout!  Pitch a tent and enjoy camping with the comforts of home close by!  Build a safe campfire:
http://www.ehow.com/video_2354193_build-campfire-fire-rings-fire.html
Bake mini cakes in an orange shell (oh how I loved this in Girl Scouts!!!)
http://www.recipesource.com/misc/camping/00/rec0024.html
Go on a flashlight scavenger hunt!  Everyone gets a list of items to find with their flashlights (flowers, rock, etc.), you can break into 2 groups and race each other if you have enough people in your family.
Tell campfire stories and sing campfire songs!
http://www.recipesource.com/misc/camping/00/rec0024.html
http://www.ultimatecampresource.com/site/camp-activities/camp-songs.html
Put on a family talent show!  Construct a low stage with any materials you may be lucky enough to have around, aim a floodlight, and let it rip just like Hayley Mills!


----------



## disdrmg

Love it!!  We had Little Mermaid night tonight.  As another submission suggested we had Ursula dogs, pita boats, and pasta shells.  We also had sand dollar cookies for dessert.  We made sandpaper starfish and Urula's conch shell necklace using polymer clay.  

A few quick other things we have done in addition to what others have suggested are as follows -

Cinderella - made felt Gus and Jaq mice, made Cinderella's duster and a fairy godmother wand

Sleepy Beauty - made berry baskets, 3 fairy wands using pretzel sticks dipped in white chocolate and then sprinkled with green, pink and blue sugar crystals, and made pom pom songbirds

My family is really enjoying our disney nights!  We can't wait until next week!


----------



## My3DisneyBoys

subbing...this is great!  Thanks for all the ideas!


----------



## Rora

I love this thread.. DFiance and I have taken many ideas off of here just to have a some good fun at home! 

Since you gals are so creative we decided to come to you with our question:
We leave for Disney 2/13 (just for a day trip) and will come back mid-afternoon on Valentine's Day. Because we'll just have spent a lot of money (and energy!) at WDW, we'd like to stay in for Valentine's Day.

I was thinking it would be fun to take a night idea off of here and give it a Valentine's Day twist. I was thinking a more romantic Disney movie, with maybe a little less kid appealing foods (hey- we love our chicken fingers though!!  ) Any ideas, Ladies? 
Thanks in advance!! Oh, and feel free to PM me if you come up with an idea, I don't want to hijack your thread, unless you think others would be interested!


----------



## mrs.beast

There ideas for adults and kids with this one.  This is one of our favorite movies.  We watch it as a family for Valentine's Day.

Mickey and Minnie's Picnic-Fancy or normal picnic foods 
Pluto Film-Dutch foods: gouda cheese, chocolate, meatballs, potatoes, pancakes (the filled ones),
Society dog- fancy finger foods
You could also do any Valentine type foods (heart shaped, or red/pink) sparkling juices or champagne, 


crafts:  anything valentine's ish. could make bookmarks, jewelry, purses, paper flowers out of hearts, lovebugs, etc with hearts on them, cupid arrows, dog collars, puffy paint to decorate 

games;  hunt for hershey kisses and hugs, silly word games (there is a cartoon about Daisy not liking the way Donald talks), steal my heart (from family fun)

The food could be used for adults or kids.


----------



## Rora

Mrs. Beast, that is a fabulous idea!! Thanks so much!


----------



## disdrmg

You could also watch Lady and the Tramp.  There was some cute ideas posted earlier ( go back to the first page where all of the ideas are listed). You could serve spaghetti and meatballs, red wine/sparkling grape juice over a candle lit dinner.  Use a red and white checked table cloth.....


----------



## PAdisMOM

We did our first Disney Theme family night on Friday and LOVED it!!! 
I just found this thread last weekend (why did it take so long).  My DDs and I got so excited we wanted to do one right away.
DD10 and I chose Mulan to do a mixed Chinese New Year/Mulan theme.
We made eggrolls from a recipe from Family Fun (http://jas.familyfun.go.com/recipefinder/display?id=50572)  and shrimp stir fry from a recipe in last month's "All You" magazine.  We also made chicken chow mein from a can.  We bought some fortune cookies from the local Chinese restaurant as well as chop sticks.  Finally we made chocolate chinese noodle cookies for dessert.  

We has so much fun this week planning and making decorations.  We used red butcher paper and drew large Chinese characters on it and put it inside the china cabinet.  We lit it from inside so it would glow.  We made some ribbon dragons and red and yellow garland.  We used instructions from Family Fun (http://searcha.familyfun.go.com/?q=chinese+new+year&x=34&y=12).
We also asked one of our DISigners to make Mulan name tags to use as placemarkers on the table (thanks everydaymathchick  ).  

We did a craft together as a family.  We made the goldfish decorations from Family Fun (same page as the others).  We also played a little game.  DD10 made chinese firecrackers from empty toilet paper rolls.  She painted them red and decorated them with gold glitter paint.  I hid them around the house and DDs raced to see who could find the most.

One little glitch- Mulan was out at the video store so we had to rent Kung Fu Panda instead.  I know it's not even Disney, but it seemed to do in a pinch.

Like I said- we had a great night.  There are so many times that I am busy with work and cleaning and I don't spend the time I want to with my kids.  On Friday night I felt like an AWESOME mom.  I haven't felt that way in a long time.  Thank you PrincessTigerLily for this board and for all your ideas. Now DD8 and I are planning a Lady and the Tramp theme night for Valentine's Day.  We can't wait!

I would love to post pictures but I'm not sure how.  I'm going to try to put picts in a separate post.


----------



## disdrmg

I agree PAdismom - I feel like our disney nights allow us to spend quality family time together.  We love adding disney magic to our day, but more importantly we are sitting around the kitchen table together laughing, talking and having fun together as a family!

Sorry to ask again, but *still looking for ideas for Tarzan, Fox and the Hound, The Rescuers and now Bolt*.  Any ideas anyone???

I just found The Legend of Sleepy Hollow today at a second hand store and am so excited about using it for our mock MNSSHP, even if it is several months away!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - The Princess Diaries
A Night at Your Own Spa

Menu - Cucumber sandwiches
           Lean turkey and swiss sandwiches
           Fresh fruit
           Sparkling grape juice in plastic champagne flutes
           Cheese chunks
           Chocolate covered strawberries

Activities - Homemade Spa Night with facials, mani, pedi!
Make your own bath salts: In a ziplock freezer bag, place 1 cup Epsom salts, 5-6 drops essential oil in your choice of fragrance, and a couple drops of food coloring or soap dye and shake until evenly mixed.  Use 1/4 C of salts for each warm bath.  _Use these salts for your foot soak before pedicures_

Make a brown sugar scrub to use on hands and feet:
http://www.spaplayground.com/spa-intoxication/blog/17/brown-sugar-scrub-recipe.aspx

You can do a search to find recipes for your exact skin type, or try this yogurt mask for all skin types:
http://beauty.about.com/od/fragrance/r/yogurtmask.htm

Make Family Fun's Fluffy Flip Flops to showcase those cute polished toes!
http://jas.familyfun.go.com/arts-and-crafts?page=CraftDisplay&craftid=11414


----------



## Klinepartyof5

Any ideas for the High School Musicals ?  HSM3 will be out on DVD mid Feb & I was hoping to get it & have a HSM weekend?  I just don't have any ideas for food?


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - American Legends

Menu - Breakfast for dinner, or Lazy Sunday brunch!
John Henry's Steelcut Oatmeal
Paul Bunyon's Sky-high Flapjack Stack
Johnny Appleseed's Apple Turnovers
http://jas.familyfun.go.com/recipefinder/display?id=50273

Activities - Read the story of Johnny Appleseed:
http://www.appleseed.net/About_Johnny.htm

Learn the Song!
Oh, the Lord's been good to me.
And so I thank the Lord
For giving me the things I need:
The sun, the rain and the appleseed; 
Oh, the Lord's been good to me.

Oh, and every seed I sow
Will grow into a tree.
And someday there'll be apples there
For everyone in the world to share.
Oh, the Lord is good to me.

Oh, here I am 'neath the blue, blue sky
Doing as I please.
Singing with my feathered friends
Humming with the bees.

I wake up every day,
As happy as can be,
Because I know that with His care
My apple trees, they will still be there.
The Lord's been good to me.

I wake up every day
As happy as can be,
Beacuse I know the Lord is there
Watchin' over all my friends and me 
The Lord is good to me.

Create a Tall Tales mural, depicting scenes from each story.

Write and illustrate your own tall tale to explain something (like how Paul and his ox Blue created the Grand Tetons).

Make apple prints:
http://jas.familyfun.go.com/recipefinder/display?id=50273

*Note: Johnny Appleseed's birthday is on Sept. 26*


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Bolt

Menu - Hot dogs and chips
Rhino's Popcorn Balls
http://www.divinedinnerparty.com/popcorn-ball-recipe.html
Bolt's Autograph Cookies (slice and bake sugar cookies, frosting in pastry bag or plastic baggie with corner clipped off: pipe paw pad shapes on cookies)


Activities - Frisbee!
Mittens' Matching Game: cut out mitten shapes from construction paper to make a memory game.  You can print out clip art (great site www.disneyclips.com) to attach.
Make a puppy picture frame (courtesy of disneyfamily website):
Using a flat wooden picture frame, glue mini dog bone biscuits around the frame until all wood is covered.  Finish with an acrylic sealing spray.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

that Disney is finally catching on?  On their disneyfamily website under "entertainment" you can find a limited number of family movie nights with ideas, crafts, and recipes.  If you look broader, you can find other cute character-themed stuff to add to movie night fun, like really great princess crafts.  Belle's valentine rose bookmarks look super cute!


----------



## nettii

I have boys so I try to boy up some of my favs, we did Little Mermaid last year 

We had Bahamian mac & cheese (one of our favorites)
           Bahamian coleslaw
    and  fake conch salad (made with imitation crab)
           we drank under the sea tea, decorated the cups with little plastic drink mermaids-found at the dollar store

we made sand castles with the moon sand
had a treasure hunt for rare items such as a dingel hopper.
during the movie we always move the couch about 5' in front of the tv gives it more of a movie fell. 
We had popcorn with swedishfish mixed in. and more under the sea tea.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

nettii, that sounds great!  Would you be opposed to sharing those recipes?


----------



## nettii

Hi Princess Tigerlilly, 
Id love to share! We fell in LOVE with the food in the Bahamas and the scale could tell when we returned from our last vacation!LOL The Mac & cheese is full of FAT! but once in a while what the heck right! 
Bahamian Macaroni
16 oz box of macaroni
2 cans evaporated milk
6 eggs beaten
1lb cheddar cheese, grated 
1 green pepper, chopped
1 onion chopped
1/4 lb of butter
2 tbs of Worcestershire sauce
hot sauce to taste and S&P to taste

boil the macaroni with the onion and green pepper. strain. mix eggs, milk seasonings and 3/4 of the cheese.  Add the macaroni and stir well. pour into greased baking dish.  Sprinkel grated cheese on top. bake at 350 about 1 hour.

Cole slaw,
gratted cabbage and carrots,(I use the pre grated bag)
1 fresh roma tomatoe diced
1 lime cut in 1/2
a couple spoons of mayo (sorry I dont measure)

Mix cabbage and tomatoes and mayo
squeeze lime over and lightly mix again add s&P to taste.

Conch Salad
Fresh conch or if you live in the north like me faux crab the texture is similar. 1 pk
one small onion diced
tomato diced 
green pepper diced
mango diced
lots of salt & pepper
and 3-5 limes and a  lemon
mix every thing togther and squeez at least 3 limes and 1 lemon over mixture 
eat and enjoy! I could sure go for some of that right now.

The under the sea tea was just kool-aid fancied up in nice glasses.

we have done other them nights, I will post more later. This thread is awesome every one is so creative! When we start our dinners for our up coming trip I'm going to start to take pictures so I can share with everyone too.

One fun thing the kids love is when we have tons of ketchup bottles on the table! (for some reason we always have several open ketchups in the fridge, i think because we camp, and bbq's with the kids teams ect.) They love to yell who has the ketchup its always a good laugh!
Nettii


----------



## disdrmg

Klinepartyof5 you asked about food for *HSM 3* - you could do a graduation themed party.  Roll flour tortillas, with your choice of filling, to look like diplomas and tie them with a ribbon.  And you could do cucakes to look like mortar boards (grad. caps).  Frost top with choc. icing then add a small reese cup and place a choc. covered graham cracker cookie on top. Then add a red hot and red icing to look like the tassle. You could also serve your food on stryofoam trays to look like a school cafeteria.  Just a few suggestions, hope this helps!


----------



## Klinepartyof5

didrmg.  Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## merfsko

We did a WDW Park themed night and had a blast!
We are not planning another trip, and our last one was August 2008, but we were missing Disney

Food:
Mickeroni (brough home from the parks)
'Minnie' dogs (normal hot dogs)
Chicken Fingers (we ate these practically every day on our last trip)
Fries (same as chicken fingers)
Mickey Ear pancakes
Popcorn in WDW popcorn buckets
Mickey Ice Cream

Decorations:
The table in Mickey colours (red and yellow) with Disney cups/mugs
Each table/shelf had a ride theme: PotC, Toy Story Mania/Space Ranger Spin, Winnie the Pooh, Figment etc.
Disney Theme Parks CD playing in the background
Decorated our front door and windor (like when we stayed at POP)
Framed pictures from our past trips around the room
Laptop on a slideshow of Disney pictures

Activites:
We ended up only doing board games:
Disney Scene It
Disney Trivial Pursuit
Magic Kingdom Board Game

We had a lot of fun, and it was a great way to get out of the winter blues.  Ironically, while we were having a Florida-time inside, it snowed a couple of inches outside.

Thanks for all of the suggestions (as I got a lot ideas from reading this thread); we had a great time together!


----------



## merfsko

We did a WDW Park themed night and had a blast!
We are not planning another trip, and our last one was August 2008, but we were missing Disney

Food:
Mickeroni (brough home from the parks)
'Minnie' dogs (normal hot dogs)
Chicken Fingers (we ate these practically every day on our last trip)
Fries (same as chicken fingers)
Mickey Ear pancakes
Popcorn in WDW popcorn buckets

Decorations:
The table in Mickey colours (red and yellow) with Disney cups/mugs
Each table/shelf had a ride theme: PotC, Toy Story Mania/Space Ranger Spin, Winnie the Pooh, Figment etc.
Disney Theme Parks CD playing in the background
Decorated our front door and window (like when we stayed at POP)
Framed pictures from our past trips around the room
Laptop on a slideshow of Disney pictures

Activites:
We ended up only doing board games:
Disney Scene It
Disney Trivial Pursuit
Magic Kingdom Board Game

We had a lot of fun, and it was a great way to get out of the winter blues.  Ironically, while we were having a Florida-time inside, it snowed a couple of inches outside.

Thanks for all of the suggestions (as I got a lot ideas from reading this thread); we had a great time together!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - American Legends

Menu - Breakfast for Dinner!
Paul Bunyan's Flapjacks
Johnny Appleseed's Apple Turnovers
http://jas.familyfun.go.com/recipefinder/display?id=50273
John Henry's Steelcut Oatmeal (provide mix-ins:raisins, dried cranberries, brown sugar, chopped nuts, etc.)
Casey Jr.'s Bacon Tracks (bacon strips arranged to resemble train tracks)

Activities - Read Johnny Appleseed's story
http://www.appleseed.net/About_Johnny.htm
Tin can train craft
http://jas.familyfun.go.com/arts-and-crafts?page=CraftDisplay&craftid=11009
Create your own tall tale!  Don't forget to add how something came to be (Paul and Babe playing created the Grand Tetons).


----------



## disdrmg

Any ideas for Bambi?


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

I'm guessing venison is out...any food suggestions??


----------



## nettii

PrincessTigerLily said:


> I'm guessing venison is out...any food suggestions??



 OMG!


----------



## homeschoolmomof4

PrincessTigerLily said:


> I'm guessing venison is out...any food suggestions??



 

What about Thumper's carrot muffins?  I think I saw a recipe for them in a Disney cookbook I borrowed from the library.  Maybe a carrot cake?


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Great idea for the carrot muffins!  I will post a preliminary Bambi night next, if anyone has any more food or activity ideas I would love to add them in!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Bambi

Food - Faline's Forest Flatbread Sandwiches
http://www.chopstirmix.com/2009/01/veggie-flatbread-sandwich-w-hummus.html
Bambi's Bagel Chips
http://www.ehow.com/how_2058682_make-bagel-chips.html
Thumper's Carrot Cupcakes
http://kitchen-parade-veggieventure.blogspot.com/2008/03/carrot-cake-cupcakes.html

Activities - Get twitterpated!  Create cards for the ones you love with the Bambi characters.  You can also color and cut out some coloring page pictures to use on your cards:
http://www.coloring-book.info/coloring/coloring_page.php?id=13
Learn about forest fires!
http://www.smokeybear.com/


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

PAdisMOM said:


> We did our first Disney Theme family night on Friday and LOVED it!!!
> I just found this thread last weekend (why did it take so long).  My DDs and I got so excited we wanted to do one right away.
> DD10 and I chose Mulan to do a mixed Chinese New Year/Mulan theme.
> We made eggrolls from a recipe from Family Fun (http://jas.familyfun.go.com/recipefinder/display?id=50572)  and shrimp stir fry from a recipe in last month's "All You" magazine.  We also made chicken chow mein from a can.  We bought some fortune cookies from the local Chinese restaurant as well as chop sticks.  Finally we made chocolate chinese noodle cookies for dessert.
> 
> We has so much fun this week planning and making decorations.  We used red butcher paper and drew large Chinese characters on it and put it inside the china cabinet.  We lit it from inside so it would glow.  We made some ribbon dragons and red and yellow garland.  We used instructions from Family Fun (http://searcha.familyfun.go.com/?q=chinese+new+year&x=34&y=12).
> We also asked one of our DISigners to make Mulan name tags to use as placemarkers on the table (thanks everydaymathchick  ).
> 
> We did a craft together as a family.  We made the goldfish decorations from Family Fun (same page as the others).  We also played a little game.  DD10 made chinese firecrackers from empty toilet paper rolls.  She painted them red and decorated them with gold glitter paint.  I hid them around the house and DDs raced to see who could find the most.
> 
> One little glitch- Mulan was out at the video store so we had to rent Kung Fu Panda instead.  I know it's not even Disney, but it seemed to do in a pinch.
> 
> Like I said- we had a great night.  There are so many times that I am busy with work and cleaning and I don't spend the time I want to with my kids.  On Friday night I felt like an AWESOME mom.  I haven't felt that way in a long time.  Thank you PrincessTigerLily for this board and for all your ideas. Now DD8 and I are planning a Lady and the Tramp theme night for Valentine's Day.  We can't wait!
> 
> I would love to post pictures but I'm not sure how.  I'm going to try to put picts in a separate post.



I'm so glad you had a great Mulan night!  You found some awesome new crafts, and I really like the Chinese firecrackers!  Our family is currently obsessed with Kung Fu Panda, we so cannot get enough of it!  "Legend tells of a legendary warrior, whose skills were the stuff made of legends..."  Love it!
We do our family fun nights on Mondays...partly because DH is always off on Mondays for sure, and also it chases away the Monday blues!  We did Mulan this past Monday, and since I was lazy I made frozen potstickers (from Trader Joe's, oh so yummy!), frozen shrimp fried rice, though I did make lemon chicken using sauce packets from the grocery store.  It must have been good, because DS3 thinks meat is abominable, and he ate almost all of it by himself!
I would love to hear how your Lady and the Tramp night turns out!  We will be doing Beauty and the Beast for next week.  For anyone who is interested, Disney Family website has a super cute rose bookmark craft that would compliment the night well!  I would post a link, but they seem to be upgrading their site right now.  I think you can find it under princess crafts.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Tarzan

Food - Jane's English Cottage Pie (from Rose & Crown Dining Room)
http://allears.net/din/rec_cot.htm
Turk's Baked Bananas
http://www.recipetips.com/recipe-cards/t--2099/baked-bananas.asp

Activities - Make a jungle mural!  Using paper on a roll (butcher paper, easel paper, etc.) cover a wall in your home.  Using your imagination or the internet as your guide, create a mural with jungle foliage and creatures (maybe even Tarzan swinging on a vine!)
Have a Tarzan yell contest!  Everyone gets a try, and the best Tarzan yell wins!
Make Tarzan's Swinging Vines!  You will need rope licorice and some fruit roll-ups.  Cut leaf shapes with skinny long stems out of the fruit roll-ups and tie them around the licorice rope for a vine.
Make jungle safari binoculars!
http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf67681609.tip.html


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Rescuers Down Under

Food - Chicken and Shrimp on the Barbie!  Skewer meat and veggies and grill till done.
Outback Bloomin' Onion
http://www.recipezaar.com/Outback-Steakhouse-Bloomin-Onion-12624
Aussie Lime Pie (LOVE this recipe!)
http://web1.lifetimetv.com/lrw/shows/operationstyle/ep1_25.html

Activities - Make Aboriginal Clap Sticks
http://jas.familyfun.go.com/arts-and-crafts?page=CraftDisplay&craftid=11765
Learn some Australian slang!
http://www.koalanet.com.au/australian-slang.html


----------



## kencrane

Any ideas for Oliver and Company??


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Menu - Fagin's Pick-Pocket Sandwiches (fill pita pockets with your favorites: egg salad, tuna salad, chicken salad, cold cuts, veggies & hummus, etc.)
-or-
Dodger's "Streetwise" Sausages (italian or polish sausage on rolls)
Big Apple Apple Bars
http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/325/AppleBars64246.shtml

Activities - Help homeless pets!  Think of how your family could help the animals of your local shelter: volunteer to walk dogs, clean cat cages, make phone calls, collect items in need, use allowance to buy and donate needed items...just call and ask, there is something for everyone to do!

Make Georgette!  Follow the link to print the pieces to make a 3D poodle.  Don't forget to add fussy prissy bows just like Georgette!
http://www.papermodelz.info/2008/12/27/cute-poodle-dog-paper-craft/

Play animal shelter!  Round up all the stuffed animals, use cardboard boxes stacked up for "cages", and start your own shelter.  Don't forget to make paper collars and adoption certificates for when they are newly "adopted"!

Check out this link for fun facts about the movie (for example, "Ratigan" from the Great Mouse Detective has his picture hanging in Georgette's room!): http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095776/trivia


----------



## disdrmg

Still looking for Fox and the Hound and the orginial Rescuers?  

Love all the ideas!! Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - The Fox and the Hound

Menu - Copper's Henhouse Oven Fried Chicken
http://www.dianaskitchen.com/page/recipes03/0824_friedchicken.htm 
Todd's Tater Salad
Widow Tweed's Country Strawberry Pie
What You'll Need:
2 c. all-purpose flour 
2 T. sugar 
1 tsp. salt 
1 tsp. vanilla extract 
1/2 c. butter, chilled and unsalted 
4 T. shortening, chilled 
5 T. water, chilled 
9" pie pan 
1 1/4 c. sugar 
1/3 c. all-purpose flour 
1/2 tsp. ground cinnamon 
4 c. fresh strawberries 
2 T. butter or margarine 
Cookie cutter (optional) 
1 egg (optional) 
Sprinkles (optional) 
Instructions
1. Combine first measures of flour and sugar, plus salt. Cut in shortening and butter until pea-size balls form. Mix in vanilla.
2. Add just enough water to form a ball. Dough should not be sticky. Remove and divide dough in half.
3. Roll out first half of dough and press into pie pan. Roll out second half and set aside. Preheat oven to 425 degrees F.
4. Mix together second measures of sugar and flour, plus cinnamon. Add to berries and mix lightly. Pour into pan, and dot fruit with butter or margarine. Top with set-aside crust, and cut slits in top. Pinch to seal edges, and flute. 
Tip: For added flair, roll out excess dough and use cookie cutter to make decorative toppings. Top with egg coating  1 egg, beaten  coat with sprinkles and place on top of pie before baking. 
5. Bake 35-45 minutes, or until crust is slightly browned. 

Activities - Hound's Nose: A hound must have a super sniffer, try out yours!  Using a bandana, smell different spices, foods, familiar perfumes or scents from your home and try to guess what they are.

The best part of "The Fox and the Hound" is Tod and Copper's unlikely friendship.  Make friendship bracelets or pins to share with family and friends.  To make bracelets use string and make knots (search on the internet for instructions).  To make pins, string seed beads and decorative beads on extra large safety pins and exchange.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - The Rescuers

Menu - Bernard's Best Baked Mac & Cheese
http://www.recipezaar.com/Fannie-Farmers-Classic-Baked-Macaroni-and-Cheese-135350
Miss Bianca's Baked Custard
http://southernfood.about.com/od/puddingrecipes/r/bl30727o.htm

Activities - Make Rescue Aid Society ID cards, and send the kids off on an adventure to find the diamond (crumpled up ball of newspaper will do!).
http://jas.familyfun.go.com/arts-and-crafts?page=CraftDisplay&craftid=11223

Alligator pit (use 2 jump ropes, pieces of string, streamers, etc.  Place them parallel a few inches apart.  Players must jump over the "alligator pit" and not touch the jump ropes (or what have you).  After everyone has jumped across once, widen the gator pit by moving one jump rope out a bit.  Continue until everyone is out by having touched the rope.

Penny's Tiddlywinks (use pennies, and a cup.  Scatter pennies in a circle radius, placing cup in the middle.  Everyone gets a quarter to take turns trying to jump their "Penny" into the cup by pressing down on the penny's edge.


----------



## khighgirl

Another idea for dessert for a Little Mermaid night is a spin on "worms and dirt" using vanilla pudding and the vanilla crackers with vanilla filling to make sand and use gummy fish instead of gummy worms for "sand and fish".  I love this thread and we're starting next week and doing it weekly until our trip in September.  Thanks for all the great ideas.


----------



## disdrmg

Thank you princess Tiger Lily for the ideas!!! I love this thread and our family is enjoying our nights so much.  Our next Disney night will be Jungle Book - we love the movie, but I am not too excited about my ideas so far?  Anyone have any ideas?  I am thinking snakes, elephants, tigers, baboons.......

OK, thought I would throw out a few more movies/themes for ideas ( I hope we can keep this thread going) -

Song of the South, and what about theme park nights - Epcot night, Hollywood Studios night, Magic Kingdom night and Animal Kingdom night?

Or different resort nights?  We are staying at POR so you could do a New Orleans theme?  

I know I am getting a little crazy or should I say obsessed...


----------



## baby1disney

Subbing!!! I love these Ideas!! Anyone have any ideas for AKL/AKV??

Thanks!!! 

We leave in 24 days!!!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Theme - Disney's Port Orleans French Quarter Resort

**Fat Tuesday is Feb. 24, 2009**

Food - Shrimp Creole
http://www.sandisrecipecorner.com/recipe334D.htm
Beignets (recipe from POFQ) (soooo yummmy!)
http://allears.net/din/rec_b.htm
Traditional New Orleans King Cake recipe
http://www.mardigrasday.com/mardigras/kcrecip.php
VIRGIN Hurricane Drinks, traditional at Mardi Gras
http://www.yumsugar.com/139257

Activities - decorate Mardi Gras masks!  You can either purchase those plain plastic masks from a party store, or cut out your own using posterboard or similarly weighted paper.  Decorate with paint, markers, feathers, beads, etc.  Don't forget to use purple, green, and gold!

Make a Mardi Gras Jester hat!  Using craft foam in yellow, purple, and green: create a long strip, measure and cut for headband portion.  Use all three colors to cut out long thin triangle shapes.  Glue the base of each triangle to the inside of the headband (craft glue especially for foam works best, regular glue loses its hold rather quickly).  Glue miniature bells to the tip of each triagle, let triangles fall out in a radius.

Mardi Gras coloring pages:
http://www.activityvillage.co.uk/mardi_gras_coloring_pages.htm

Get your neighborhood on board!  Organize your own FAMILY-FRIENDLY (yes, unfortunately you must spell this out for some!) Mardi Gras parade!  Decorate your kids' bikes and wagons, download some New Orleans jazz to play, and toss beads (from Oriental Trading Company) and candy to the kids and bystanders.  You can even make trophies or awards for best "floats"!


----------



## jngwright

OMGosh!!  I love this thread...I am going to get exactly NOTHING done while I read all your great ideas!

I am going to start a theme day each Sunday until we leave on 4/25!  

Still debating whether to keep the trip a surprise for the kiddos....


----------



## svalencia1

This thread is amazing. I am going to start doing this with my kids. Your ideas are great! I am going to try to think of a Boardwalk theme to use in a coule of weeks since that is where we will be staying. I think carnival games and funnel cakes. I gotta think out the rest though. Thanks so much for the inspiration!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

svalencia1 said:


> This thread is amazing. I am going to start doing this with my kids. Your ideas are great! I am going to try to think of a Boardwalk theme to use in a coule of weeks since that is where we will be staying. I think carnival games and funnel cakes. I gotta think out the rest though. Thanks so much for the inspiration!



So happy to see more people are finding the thread and liking it!  My kids look forward to our Disney nights with a frenzy!  I love your ideas for a Boardwalk night, you might want to check out the Cooking thread here on the DIS for an AMAZING collection of recipes, maybe you could find one you like from the Boardwalk bakery or restaurant (Flying Fish, etc.) to complete your Boardwalk theme.  Whatever your choose, it would be GREAT if you wouldn't mind sharing your ideas for your theme night in a post here!


----------



## jngwright

We did our first Disney family fun night on Sunday!  In honor of the Daytona 500, we did "Cars".  As a bonus, my dad had planned a Cinderella themed weekend for my mom, so we got to go to a Cinderella party on Sunday as well!!  

The Cinderella 





You can tell I have boys, I forgot that Cinderella was blue, when doing the cake!!




The cake after my sister got ahold of it and made "modifications"




My dad ordered flowers with glass slippers






The Cars 
We had race car BBQ chicken subs, traffic light treats, Mater's oil sundaes, and used hubcaps (pie tins) to serve. 














 We played the Mater game and had hot wheel races.  The boys got Cars colored pencils and fruit snacks as prizes.

I am so excited to do "Lady and the Tramp" next Sunday!


----------



## jngwright

baby1disney said:


> Subbing!!! I love these Ideas!! Anyone have any ideas for AKL/AKV??
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> We leave in 24 days!!!



AKL recipes are the first ones listed in this link:

http://allears.net/din/rec.htm

Could you do African masks or make instruments?

Your trip is coming up so fast!!!


----------



## clhemsath

We are heading to Disney in June and I saw this thread and thought what a great idea!  So after dinner, my girls and I headed upstairs to look through all the Disney movies I had to pick one for this week.  Their choice...

Fun and Fancy Free 

 

First, I can't even remember seeing this movie and second, I have no idea what the movie is about.  Can anyone help with ideas???

I appreciate any help.  TIA!

Carrie


----------



## jngwright

I just put Fun and Fancy Free  on my netflix list for our Mickey theme night 

"Mickey (voiced by Walt Disney), Donald and Goofy face off against Willy the Giant in the beloved "Mickey and the Beanstalk," the more famous half of this two-part animated feature hosted by Jiminy Cricket. Also included is "Bongo," the charming tale of a circus bear who runs away to the woods"

PrincessTigerLily..any ideas for this one??


----------



## Amy&Josh

jngwright said:


> I just put Fun and Fancy Free  on my netflix list for our Mickey theme night
> 
> "Mickey (voiced by Walt Disney), Donald and Goofy face off against Willy the Giant in the beloved "Mickey and the Beanstalk," the more famous half of this two-part animated feature hosted by Jiminy Cricket. Also included is "Bongo," the charming tale of a circus bear who runs away to the woods"
> 
> PrincessTigerLily..any ideas for this one??



How funny, my son and I just finished watching this one, and I kept thinking what could i do to make it a theme night...  one thing I could think of is bean soup, and then vanilla bean ice cream...  since mickey climbed the beanstalk...  although didn't the giant have a turkey leg or something at the table..   ...  I was in the middle of fixing pizza when the beanstalk part of the movie came on...  you could do animal crackers since Bongo was from the circus...


----------



## Amy&Josh

In this collection of wacky animated classics from the golden age of Walt Disney Studios, the world's most beloved cartoon characters knock one out of the park with their misadventures in sports. Cheer on Mickey, Goofy and Pluto in their rollicking escapades "Canine Caddy," "How to Play Baseball," "The Hockey Champ," "Double Dribble," "How to Play Football," "Mickey's Polo Team," "Tennis Racquet" and "Goofy Gymnastics."

You could serve hotdogs and chips for dinner and then have baseball or football decorated cupcakes or cake...  for an activity you could see how many balls could you throw into a clothes basket for fun, or something like that...


----------



## danagirl

I love these!!! We have been doing these for years but we also use other movies like scooby doo. Heres some food ideas I stole from a 2001 Parents magazine:

Toy Story: 
Buzz's Spaceship Pizza-make a pizza using pre made crust and sauce, and decorate like a spaceship with toppings...or make a dome of toppings int the middle and cover with mozzarella slices and cover the rest with shredded cheese 
Green Alien Salad-make a salad with all green veggies
Woodys Cowboy Cookies-shape sugar cookies into stars and place m&ms in the corners for a sherrifs star.

Beauty and the Beast:
Croque Monsieur-or better known as a grilled cheese sandwich
French cut Green beans
French Flag Ice cream: Take a carton of vanilla ice cream divide it into three separate bowls. Stir in red food color in one and blue food color in another and leave the last plain. Line a loaft pan with plastic wrap allowing it to go over the sides. Evenly spread the blue layer on the bottom..then the white and then the red then cover with the platic and freeze for at least an hour...when serving cut into slices.


----------



## PrincessMom4

We start our "21 Days of Disney Dining" on Saturday. It is so challenging to think of different meal ideas for our family so I sat down and came up  with a plan. We are living for Disney soon so I thought it would be approperiate to start the countdown and have fun.


----------



## svalencia1

PrincessTigerLily said:


> So happy to see more people are finding the thread and liking it!  My kids look forward to our Disney nights with a frenzy!  I love your ideas for a Boardwalk night, you might want to check out the Cooking thread here on the DIS for an AMAZING collection of recipes, maybe you could find one you like from the Boardwalk bakery or restaurant (Flying Fish, etc.) to complete your Boardwalk theme.  Whatever your choose, it would be GREAT if you wouldn't mind sharing your ideas for your theme night in a post here!



Thanks! I think that's what we are going to do next week. I will make sure to post all hte details here when I get it figured out!


----------



## disdrmg

Any ideas for a Hollywood Studios night?  My kids loved the Honey I Shrunk the Kids playground so I thought about watching that movie???  Or Fantasia....  any ideas?


----------



## danagirl

well for honey i shrunk the kids i would do mini foods...mini burgers, hot dogs etc..


----------



## cjackearl

*jngwright

LOVE your Cars theme!  The subs look yummy, the traffic lights would be so fun to make, the "hubcap" plates are very clever!  We'll definitely try this theme, as well as several others I've been taking notes on from the beginning of this thread.  

Thanks everyone!*


----------



## jngwright

disdrmg said:


> Any ideas for a Hollywood Studios night?  My kids loved the Honey I Shrunk the Kids playground so I thought about watching that movie???  Or Fantasia....  any ideas?



I liked the mini foods ideas for Honey I Shrunk..

For Hollywood Studios, you could do a movie star theme... Do handprint/footprints for your walk of fame, dress up in fancy clothes.  Use the china for a movie star meal.


----------



## I'mAlittleBitGoofy

PrincessTigerLily said:


> Movie - Finding Nemo
> Fish Sticks



I was just reading through this thread I began to chuckle at this. I immediately thought, "Fish are friends, not food!" LOL


----------



## jngwright

We did Lady and the Tramp tonight.

I bought a paper tablecloth (no way was ANYONE eating spaghetti on the real deal )  We had spaghetti and meatballs, breadsticks, and grapes.







We had "Tony's Spumoni" for dessert






We made "Spaghetti plates" with yarn, paint, and pom poms and did face painting (Dog faces)





We had a race pushing a ball with the nose







PrincessTigerLily-Thank you so much for this thread!   We are having so much fun!!   Monsters Inc next week!!


----------



## jngwright

IDK if this is everywhere, but our Target has tons of little Disney stuff in the dollar section right now.  Toy Story, Nemo, Incredibles, Monsters Inc, Cars...

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## rwrocksme

The Little Mermaid

Food-- Surf n' Turf (she was a fish who wanted to be on land) 

Dessert: Ursala cupcakes (cupcakes with purple frosting and gummi worms around them for tentacles) 

I don't know about activities...maybe if it was summer, you could go swimming?


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

We did Monster's Inc. last night on the fly...I wasn't really prepared for a family fun night, but here comes DD7 before school, "Um, Mom, not to bother you or anything, but my calendar says it's Monsters, Inc. family fun night..." with the sweetest and most innocent smile.  How do you say no to that?  So instead of the planned M Eye meal, we made do with what I had for dinner that night and re-named it: Roast Beast (thanks to the Whos down in Whoville), Sully's Seasonal Grilled Vegetables, Randall's Disappearing Risotto, and Boo's Door Cookies.  Kids and DH had fun decorating the cookies with assorted sprinkles, and red hots for door handle knobs.  It was super easy to make the cookies, roll out dough to 1/4 inch thick and cut into rectangles with a pizza cutter.  Here is a link to the sugar cookie recipe I use, it is the best!  http://www.wilton.com/recipe/Roll-Out-Cookie-Recipe
Since the meal was a little odd for a family fun night, I decided to turn it into a dinner at "Harry Hausen's".  I made a "Harry Hausen's" menu with our re-named food.  On the table I made a Harry Hausen's reservation card for a party of 5.  Set the table nicely, folded napkins, had DD take drink orders.  And one more fun touch: we drew "framed" pictures of the characters that we "autographed" to hang on the walls like the famous celebrities who had eaten there!  Then we kicked back with our warm door cookies, cold milk, and enjoyed the movie!

Things have been C-R-A-Z-Y round here lately, but I will soon post ideas for the Goofy How-to Night (DH _loves_ those!) as well as a Fun and Fancy Free Night.

jngwright: Thanks so much for posting your AWESOME photos!  Not to mention your two boys are totally adorable!  LOVE the Tony's Spumoni!!!  We would love to see more photos of your next night!!!


----------



## jngwright

PrincessTigerLily!!!!  Yay-I have missed you on here (now that I am addicted to your thread!)  
We are doing Peter Pan this Sunday, and Monster's Inc on the 8th-so I was excited to see your new ideas! I bought a bunch of "Mike Lazowski" green plates and napkins, and a "Sully Blue" table cloth at Walmart for a buck.  We are going to do your cool door cookies, and maybe some "Mike's eye" cookies too!

I will post more pics as we do our nights-my husband just rolls his eyes as I take pictures of the table  

Jill


----------



## 4disneyfreakazoids

This is great!  My kids are going to love this!  I only have over 3 months till we go so I'll have to wait till it's closer!  I'm subbing!


----------



## PrincessMom4

what them would you have for a pork chops?? My hubby joked and said the Three little pigs.... any help would be awesome.

thanks all


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Check out post #189 on page 13 for Queenie's "Beauty and the Beast" night with parmesan crusted pork chops.  Really cute rose Belle's bookmark craft to go with on disney's family.com website, plus I might add the classic iron, wax paper and crayon shaving "stained glass" window craft.  

Any other pork chop suggestions anyone?


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

CORRECTION - IT IS POST #184!!!  Sorry!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - The 3 Little Pigs Brunch

Menu - Pigs in a Blanket (you can opt to use vegetarian soy sausages)
Haystack Hashbrowns
The Big Bad Wolf's Blustery Cinnamon Buns (so good you'll huff and puff and gobble them all up!)
http://www.cooks.com/rec/doc/0,164,150185-241202,00.html

Activities - Try to build the three pigs houses: use small boxes, clean single serving OJ or milk cartons are best.  Cut doors in front of boxes, then use dry spaghetti for the straw house; small twigs, toothpicks, or popsicle sticks for the twig house; and sugar cubes for the brick house - gluing on the appropriate building material to each building.

Learn the song (gets stuck in your head almost as much as the Small World song!)
http://www.lyricstime.com/disney-who-s-afraid-of-the-big-bad-wolf-lyrics.html


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

We just got done watching Home on the Range, how about adding "pig tails", a.k.a. curly fries, to the menu?


----------



## jngwright

We did Peter Pan tonight

On the menu:
Pirate Ship Pizzas
Pirate's teeth (corn)
Fruit Swords
Buried Treasure Brownie. 
We searched for gold chocolate coins and ring pops, then looked for Tick Tock the Croc (the Kitchen timer set to tick and hidden around the house)









Monsters Inc next week


----------



## disdrmg

Thank you jngwright for your pictures!!!  Your pictures have inspired me with our Disney nights!!! It is nice to see the ideas come to life!! Please keep posting them - would love to see Monsters Inc.


----------



## magicmom2007

We have had two theme nights at our house.  I love this thread!  Our first theme night we did Lady & the Tramp for Valentine's Day.  We ate spaghetti and meatballs, breadsticks, salad, and sparkling red grape juice.  For dessert we had cherry delight.  We played Italian songs by Dean Martin during dinner.  We gave the kids their heart-shaped boxes of chocolates, too.  We ate by candlelight.  The kids loved it. We played Disney Scene-it for a while, then we watched the movie. We have a digital projector that we watch movies on, projecting them onto a large old window shade my DH converted into a screen.  It was a fun night!


----------



## magicmom2007

Our second movie was Mary Poppins, which we just did this past Friday night.  We had hot tea with little tea sandwiches, scones, and mini pastries.  For dessert we had Cherry Lane Chocolate Cake.  We told jokes around the table like in the scene at Uncle Albert's house, although nobody rose to the ceiling!
Some of us tried talking with a British accent.  A few weeks ago, we had our chimney cleaned, and the kids were able to watch the chimney sweep do his work.  That counts, right?!

We are trying to do a lot of these Disney theme nights before our next trip in January 2010.  I'm planning Haunted Mansion around Halloween.  I know we also plan to do:

Finding Nemo
Beauty and the Beast
The Little Mermaid
Aladdin
Peter Pan
Pirates of the Caribbean
Snow White
Robin Hood
Mickey's Christmas Carol
A Bug's Life


----------



## disdrmg

We had my daughter's 4rth birthday party today - she loves Wendy from Peter Pan so of course that was the theme.  So we are having Peter Pan night tonight (a whole day and night of Peter Pan).  Everyone came to the party dressed up or we had "costumes" for them - Tiger Lilly, pirates, tinkerbell, Capt. Hook, Peter Pan and my daughter was Wendy ( I had someone make her a replica Wendy Darling dress).

We had Peter Pan's shadow behind the blinds in the window drawn on black bulletin board paper.  We shot Peter, Wendy, John and Michael in the clouds with pirate guns ( blue poster board with cotten batting to look like clouds and a clip art pic. in the middle of Peter, Wendy, John and Michael on a cloud).  Then each child painted a small wooden treasure chest (bought a Michaels) with black paint and decorated with gems and glitter glue.  Then we filled them with plastic gold coins.  Then we played pass tic toc.  I have a 6" tic toc and I downloaded the tic toc music from itunes and we passed tic toc (like hot potato).  Then we had a savenger hunt/treausre hunt.  We hid clues all over the house on brown, paper to look like pirates maps.  Each clue led them to a new clue until the last spot and they found their goody bags which were treasure chest for each child filled with ring pops, choc. gold coins, pirates hooks, telascopes, money, eye patch, tinkerbell crayons, maps, etc.  

The cake turned out cute too - I had someone make it and it had the small Peter Pan character figurines on it.  Sprinkled pixie dust (gold glitter) on the  tables with green table cloths.  Oh, one more thing - I had a silver star balloon on the mailbox and on the front door I had a sign that said Welcome to Neverland, Second Star to the Right with another silver star on the door.  

I will quit rambling.  But it was a really fun day and like I said we are carrying it over tonight for our Peter Pan Disney night.  Just thought I would pass on a few more ideas.  

Keep the ideas and pictures coming!!!! Really enjoying this thread!


----------



## DisneyNic

There are some really great ideas on this thread!!  I can't believe how creative you all are.  Thanks to everyone for the ideas.  We are still pretty far away but I can't wait to start doing Disney Nights with my family.

I was thinking about the HSM theme.  I haven't seen the movies, any of them, but I had two ideas that might work.  One was maybe setting up like a school lunch line, even find a hair net and apron.  Doing typical school lunch food (only it will taste better) and finding trays or just separated plates.  For some reason, french bread pizza always comes to mind when I think about school lunch.  I don't know why, but that's what I remember the most.  Maybe mac n cheese, green beans, corn, french fries, whatever you wanted really.  Get milk boxes.  Or I was thinking of maybe setting up a concession stand with typical food that you would find at a high school basketball game: pizza, popcorn, nachos, hot dogs, candy, soda, gatorade, whatever.  

I don't know just some thoughts.  I have gotten so many great ideas from this thread I just wanted to try to pitch in a little.  Thanks again everyone!!!


----------



## jngwright

On the Menu:
Boo's Baby Meatloaves
Mike's Monster Mashed Potatoes
Sully's Slimy Blue Jello
Mike's ONE EYE! cookies

The boys made a Mike face craft, monster Puzzibits (on table) and we played the board game, Monster Stomp.






For the ONE EYE! cookies, I just bought the slice and bake sugar cookies, frosted them white and piped a blue iris and black pupil. I had forgot about his "horns" so we glued the pom poms on for that.  

For the Mike plates, I had extra green plates from our meal.  I drew the eye and mouth with a sharpie and they painted it in with craft paint.  Very easy and they had fun!


----------



## disdrmg

I was hoping you would post your Monters Inc. pictures!!!  I look forward to seeing them and getting ideas from you!  What are you doing next week??


----------



## jngwright

Oh dear-I can't find my planning notebook...I think we are doing the Incredibles??  But we are doing it on Monday (the 16th) instead of Sunday!  I will post pics  I swear-I am more excited by all this than the kids!! lol 
I can't believe I got them to eat green mashed potatoes...but they didn't bat an eye!  An EYE!!  hahahahaha

PrincessTigerLady, oh guru of all things Disney themed.... Do you have any ideas for a fruit/side dish for Incredibles??


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

jngwright: first of all, you bring everything to life with these fabulous photos!  Would you mind posting instructions for your awesome "one-eye" cookies and Mike plate craft?  They are just perfect for the M-Eye theme!  Pretty please keep the photos coming!!!

DisneyNic: great ideas for HSM!  I will update the index to include these!  Please keep posting any and all ideas you have!  We love to hear them.

Incredibles Night... how about "Syndrome's Spaghetti Salad"?  If you are making hero sub sandwiches that would be a good compliment.  Ooh, you could get really fancy and swoop the spaghetti strands into an "S" shape on everyone's plate - ha ha!  Here is one recipe:
http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1943,154188-243205,00.html
Or, how about Violet's Disappearing Fruit Salad?  Try this one:
http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1619,154188-229200,00.html

We recently did "Dinosaur" night.  We subbed in dino-shaped chicken nuggets because DD doesn't like chili.  Also, use the link I provided for the major volcano, and on that page you will find instructions for a much more simplified (and good enough in my opinion) volcano with a paper plate, small bathroom paper rinse cup, and tin foil.  Also, we made the recommended "Dino nests with dino eggs" on that page with melted chocolate chips, chow mein noodles, and jellybeans.


----------



## jngwright

Oh Princess!  I knew I could count on you!  I am making both sides for Incredibles Your creative brain amazes me 

I edited my Monsters Inc picture post with the directions for the cookies and craft.


----------



## My3DisneyBoys

Does anyone have any ideas for Splash Mountain/ Song of the South?

I have heard that the movie is a bit racially charged, but my kids keep asking about the story of brer rabbit.  I have never seen it and don't really know the story.  I figured it would be a good way to open up conversations.  

Anyways, I am borrowing the movie from my FIL, ?what to eat for our meal?  Maybe chocolate rabbits for dessert (it is close to easter).  

Any ideas for crafts or activites?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## my2disneyboys

This week we will do Pinocchio!






Dinner: Stromboli
Activity:  We will watch the movie and after, make puppets and put on a puppet show.

If anyone has any other food/dessert ideas- i would love to hear them!


----------



## PrincessMom4

Tonight is Snow White night and tommorow we are using the "Twas the night before Disney..." theme someone suggested...for me that means NO DISHES...


Have fun y'all.


----------



## jngwright

My3DisneyBoys said:


> Does anyone have any ideas for Splash Mountain/ Song of the South?
> 
> I have heard that the movie is a bit racially charged, but my kids keep asking about the story of brer rabbit.  I have never seen it and don't really know the story.  I figured it would be a good way to open up conversations.
> 
> Anyways, I am borrowing the movie from my FIL, ?what to eat for our meal?  Maybe chocolate rabbits for dessert (it is close to easter).
> 
> Any ideas for crafts or activites?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



What about a southern themed meal.  Fried Chicken, greens, biscuits, cobbler??

When we won a dream at MK, it was at Splash Mountain.  They had the boys fish in a barrell (sp? that looks weird) Maybe you could do some sort of a fishing game?  Make Brer Rabbit puppets out of lunch sacks?


----------



## jngwright

my2disneyboys said:


> This week we will do Pinocchio!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner: Stromboli
> Activity:  We will watch the movie and after, make puppets and put on a puppet show.
> 
> If anyone has any other food/dessert ideas- i would love to hear them!



German Chocolate cake?


----------



## my2disneyboys

jngwright said:


> German Chocolate cake?



Great idea!  Thank you


----------



## SalandJeff

disdrmg said:


> We had my daughter's 4rth birthday party today - she loves Wendy from Peter Pan so of course that was the theme.  So we are having Peter Pan night tonight (a whole day and night of Peter Pan).  Everyone came to the party dressed up or we had "costumes" for them - Tiger Lilly, pirates, tinkerbell, Capt. Hook, Peter Pan and my daughter was Wendy ( I had someone make her a replica Wendy Darling dress).
> 
> We had Peter Pan's shadow behind the blinds in the window drawn on black bulletin board paper.  We shot Peter, Wendy, John and Michael in the clouds with pirate guns ( blue poster board with cotten batting to look like clouds and a clip art pic. in the middle of Peter, Wendy, John and Michael on a cloud).  Then each child painted a small wooden treasure chest (bought a Michaels) with black paint and decorated with gems and glitter glue.  Then we filled them with plastic gold coins.  Then we played pass tic toc.  I have a 6" tic toc and I downloaded the tic toc music from itunes and we passed tic toc (like hot potato).  Then we had a savenger hunt/treausre hunt.  We hid clues all over the house on brown, paper to look like pirates maps.  Each clue led them to a new clue until the last spot and they found their goody bags which were treasure chest for each child filled with ring pops, choc. gold coins, pirates hooks, telascopes, money, eye patch, tinkerbell crayons, maps, etc.
> 
> The cake turned out cute too - I had someone make it and it had the small Peter Pan character figurines on it.  Sprinkled pixie dust (gold glitter) on the  tables with green table cloths.  Oh, one more thing - I had a silver star balloon on the mailbox and on the front door I had a sign that said Welcome to Neverland, Second Star to the Right with another silver star on the door.
> 
> I will quit rambling.  But it was a really fun day and like I said we are carrying it over tonight for our Peter Pan Disney night.  Just thought I would pass on a few more ideas.
> 
> Keep the ideas and pictures coming!!!! Really enjoying this thread!



Your dd's party sounds like it was really fun.  Very creative ideas!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Song of the South:  how about making shadow puppets for telling the Brer Rabbit stories?  Click on the link for instructions.  Story telling is what the whole movie is about!
http://www.ehow.com/how_2054377_make-shadow-puppets.html

I concur with the Southern-themed meal, how about:
Uncle Remus' Real Southern Cornbread
http://www.recipezaar.com/Real-Southern-Cornbread-51550
Lil Johnny's Favorite Pecan Pie
http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1737,148187-240203,00.html
Sally's Southern Chicken and Dumplings
http://southernfood.about.com/od/chickendumpling/r/blbb702.htm
A nice big pitcher of ice cold lemonade with floating lemon slices!


----------



## jngwright

On the menu:
Super Heroes
Violet's Disappearing fruit salad (used all "violet" fruits)
Syndrome's twisted pasta
Frozone's Frozen Sundaes

We made superhero capes and watched the movie.  As always-thanks for the fabulous thread, PrincessTigerLily!!


----------



## disdrmg

As always jngwright I love seeing your pictures and ideas and look forward to them each week!  They inspire me and bring the ideas to life!!  Am already looking forward to next week - can you let us know what it will be??? 

My family did Alice in Wonderland night this weekend and it was a lot of fun as always.  Next week is Tarzan!


----------



## jngwright

I just LOVE this thread!  We are doing Bug's Life on Sunday 

What did you do for Alice in Wonderland??


----------



## disdrmg

I know, I love it too!  

For Alice in Wonderland I used a lot of the ideas posted earlier - we made mushrooms using nilla wafers and marshmellows, cantalope slices for the chesire cat smile, made catepillars out of stryofoam balls and made a house of cards.  But we also ate mini grilled cheese sandwhiches and alphabet soup, playing on the catepillar saying, Whoooo Are You?, with all of the letters coming out of his mouth in smoke.  I made signs that said eat me and drink me and we drank tea out of tea cups of course.  We also made red roses out of white coffee filters (painting the roses red)  and my little girl wore her Alice in Wonderland dress.  Another idea is to set up an indoor crochet course, because the queen played crochet.  

We always listen to our Disney Greatest Hits CD while we are eating dinner and doing our craft.  And I get out our pictures from DW that have to do with our theme  - this week had our pictures from 1900 Park Fare breakfast with Alice and the Mad Hatter,  and the pictures from the tea cup ride.


----------



## Mommytink

I am looking for some more Beauty and the Beast ideas?  Anyone have some to share?  We plan on making crowns, strawberry rose desserts, fancy dinner.  I would like a game or something to go with the theme.


----------



## disdrmg

Try going to this website - it is Disney's family site.  It is 

http://family.go.com/entertainment/pkg-princess-crafts-and-recipes/

It has a ton of really cute Beauty and the Beast ideas as well as all of the other princesses.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Mommytink: Since Belle loves books so much here is an idea:  Pick one of your child's favorite books (with lots of pictures!) and make a "book scavenger hunt" within the pages.  Make a list of items to find withing the pages of the book (find the rabbit, mushroom, etc.) and have them search through the pages till they find each item you have listed.  This activity can be adjusted to age and skill level, readers and non-readers!  I will try to think of more games...

jngwright...as usual, awesome pictures and cute-as-a-button kids!  Please keep them coming, I look forward to them every week!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Also, check the link from disdrmg and find "Belle's Bookmarks".  They look super cute and easy!  You could whip up a few with minimal supplies (scrapbook or construction paper, glue dots, pipe cleaner, and thin ribbon) and easy enough for the smallest fry to help!


----------



## my2disneyboys

We are doing Invincible tonight.  

Movie: Invincible
Activity: When Daddy gets home (Usually around 3:30) we will take the boys outside and play a nice game of football! 
Dinner: We got Italian sausages, hot dogs, stuff to make nacho's (beer for us grown-ups) and for dessert- they had to get these whoopi pies (they look like elmo!) - The dessert has nothing to do with football but they really wanted them and they were cute.


----------



## spoonfulofsugr

I had started doing these for my two sisters a couple of months ago. About two weeks after I started them, I found this great thread! I just thought I would share some pictures from our nights. First up, Lady and the Tramp.



























It was a fun night. We had chicken parm., bowtie pasta, garlic bread, and caesar salad. We have had lots more nights. Would everyone like to see more pics?


----------



## devonsmommy

I am SO glad I found this thread!  We are planning a trip for 2010 and I am going to do 1 a month.  I've copied and pasted the ones I liked, now I have to go read them!

I'll be sure to come back with any additional ideas I've thought of when I do the movies, and hopefully some pictures!

Thank you so much for starting this!


----------



## PiperPizzaz

spoonfulofsugr said:


> Would everyone like to see more pics?



YES! More pictures, please!


----------



## spoonfulofsugr

Just to preface: All of these Disney Nights are being done in honor of the Disney trip we are surprising my two DSis's with in September. It will be their first time to the "world". Since we are not telling them about the trip until the weekend before, I wanted to do something to get them in the Disney spirit without spilling the beans. So that is why we started doing these magical nights!

This was our Beauty and the Beast Night.

That day, I got everything ready. Early in the afternoon I dropped off invitations to Courtney and Hannah that said:

You are cordially invited to a dinner party and the residence of Heather and Mike this evening at 7:30 PM. After dinner entertainment and "tea" will be part of our celebration. Please wear formal attire. Your driver will arrive at 7:00.

I set up a table outside on our little porch with a candle in the middle and our fancy china. 






I didn't take a picture before we served the food but here is what it looked like after.






On the menu for tonight...






I went to pick up the girls and then brought them back to my house. When we walked in, DH was dressed up in a jacket and had a cloth over his shoulder. He spoke with the worst French accent I have ever heard and greeted us and sat us at our table. We had dinner (which everyone loved)...
















 and then tea (aka hot chocolate) , dessert, and our movie.


----------



## jngwright

Spoonful-your Dsisters are LUCKY GIRLS to have a sister like you!  You must be bursting with excitement about your trip!

We leave a month from Wed and I am not telling the boys until the day before.  It will be just them and me and I am so excited!  (but sad that DH can't go..)

I love seeing the pics that bring PrincessTigerLily's (and others)ideas to life!


----------



## nikkistevej

Love all of the pictures- so cute!!


----------



## jngwright

On the Menu:
Flik's "Fried" Chicken
Francis' "Not all Ladybugs are ladies" 
Heimlich's caterpillar kabobs
Slim's Crunchy leaves (chips)
Worms in Dirt Dessert

The boys made some bug crafts and we played Ants in the Pants and Leapin' Lizards.
















We are doing Nemo on Friday!  My nieces are staying over, so it will be lots of fun!!


----------



## Deffenm

I have enjoyed so much seeing your theme nights with your boys.  You are so creative.  We had to cancel our trip this year and my kids are so dissapointed.  I am going to do some of these theme nights to get us through this year and hopefully next year we can go back.  Keep posting these amazing ideas.


----------



## jngwright

Deffenm said:


> I have enjoyed so much seeing your theme nights with your boys.  You are so creative.  We had to cancel our trip this year and my kids are so dissapointed.  I am going to do some of these theme nights to get us through this year and hopefully next year we can go back.  Keep posting these amazing ideas.




Originally, I was going to do the theme nights leading up to our trip. I am having so much fun that I am going to keep doing them after we come back (to alleviate the disappointment that Disney is not looming in the immediate future)

I know that PrincessTigerLily (the OP and thread's founder) does them all the time, and it seems such a good idea to keep the Disney Magic alive! Can you believe that she has an index of over 100 ideas??!  Awesome! That will keep us all busy for a loooong time!

Keeping my fingers crossed that your get to plan another trip soon!!!


----------



## starlight_003

Jngwright, I really enjoy your theme nights. We have 24 days left and just had our 1st theme night last night. We are also staying at CBR in a Pirate room. We are very excited to try it out.


----------



## Pixieflip

sorry, double post.


----------



## Pixieflip

Oh, my goodness - I have gotten absolutely nothing done today!!  This is the most awesome thread!!  Thank you Princess Tiger Lily for starting it and to everyone for sharing their ideas, too.  

Our fist Disney night of the year was last night and we were just doing Mickey pasta for dinner and then an activity of making their own plates that say "We're going to Disneyworld!  (you know the ones where you draw on the white circle sheets and send it it to be made into a plastic plate?).  Well, we did dinner but the plate making activity was cut short due to the time we spent in the basement dodging tornadoes!

We'll finish the plates and send them in today.  And now we have a huge list of ideas for the next 8 months!  Thanks again everyone.


----------



## disdrmg

Jngwright - I am so glad you are going to continue your nights after you get home from your trip!!1  I enjoy your pictures so much!!    We already did bugs life, but your grapes and strawberry ideas were sooo cute!  The pictures really bring the ideas to life!!  Cute table settings too!  

Next week Nemo for you (good, I'll get ideas!) Hunchback for us.  Not so excited about this one, but it was the one we drew out of the bag.  
Going to try crepes for dessert.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

disdrmg: just a thought for a Hunchback activity... maybe you could make Hunchback character figurines like Quasi does in the movie.  Instead of carving wood maybe use cleaned out upside-down yogurt containers that you could decorate with felt, styrofoam ball heads, glue on hair, etc.
How about making a jester's hat?  Here is a link to make a hat with simple sewing: http://www.amtgard-wl.com/library/howtos/how2jhat1.pdf
Since I am no sewer, I personally would cut a stiff felt headband, cut some long felt triangles and glue to the inside of the headband, and then hot glue a couple of mini jingle bells to the triangle tips.  Fancy? Nope. Easier? Oh yeah.  How about making it "Topsy Turvy" night where everything is upside down and opposite?  Maybe you can find some Mardi Gras beads on sale to wear and decorate with.  Or string cord with metallic looking beads to make your own.  Maybe your meal could include some crusty french bread and sparkling grape juice like the meal Frollo brings to share with Quasimodo.
How about gypsy-style steaks?  http://www.bigoven.com/94579-Gypsy-Style-Steak-recipe.html
How about gypsy chicken? http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/283/Gypsy_Chicken52402.shtml
For dessert try Raspberry Chocolate Gypsy Bundles: http://events.nytimes.com/recipes/10361/1993/10/13/Raspberry-Chocolate-Gypsy-Bundles/recipe.html
Hope some of these will work for you!

jngwright: fabulous as always!  Side note: where did you get the neat Mickey chore chart on your fridge???  MUST have one!!

Pixieflip: LOVE the "We're going to Disney!" plate idea!  Super duper fun!  How neat to pull that out to eat on the night before each trip!  Love it!  We should add that to the "Night Before Disney" theme!

Additional note: Just noticed the index is off and all goofy.  I now realize that the ever-expanding index post has pushed things over, so soon I will totally retool the index so that it is actually accurate!


----------



## jngwright

Princess!!  Leave it to you to come up with AWESOME ideas for Hunchback!  Now I actually want to do it!!

I got the chore chart at OfficeMax.  PM me if you don't have one in your area-I can see if they still have them here


----------



## EmilyJ

Food- Have a variety of French foods. Sparkling Cider (in the champange looking bottles) is a must. Have French Breads and butter as well.

Try and find a table clock and a candleabra (sp)  

Get your sister to dress like the French Maid (in a bit longer skirt than you see in halloween stores) 

Activity- Cut out large cardboard mirrors. Have everyone draw on their "glass" what they would want to see if they couldsee ANYTHING (like how Belle can say SHOW ME MY FATHER and teh mirror does so) 
Then have a "ball" and dance the night away.


----------



## plossau1

I'm new to this thread, planning first trip ti WDW in June with my husband & 2 boys 7 & 14 mos. These theme nights sound like so much fun. But, how do I use the index at the beginning, and what does 'subbing' mean?


----------



## EmilyJ

The index is a reference. You can look for what movie you want to theme your night for, and see what page its under. Then, at the top right, you will see little boxes with all teh numbers in them. Click the page number you want to go to. (If you want page 13 and only 1-11 is visible, click 11 and then more numbers will show up, ect) 


Subbing means they are subscribing to the thread, and want to get replies to this thread in their inboxes.

Welcome to Dis!


----------



## jngwright

Also note that the threads awesome founder, PrincessTigerLily, mentioned that the index is off a little, due to added ideas.  So if you are looking for a theme on page 3, for example, and it is not there-check the next page!


----------



## my2disneyboys

Tonight we did Peter Pan- I thought I would post some pics!  I am so grateful for this thread!  We have made so many great memories from the help of all these awesome ideas!!

First we had dinner:
French Bread Pizza Boats (I made masts for them)














Then we went on a treasure hunt!  Daddy set clues through out the house to lead us to the "treasure"  (the cake)

For dessert we had the Treasure Chest cake that Nonnie made!





We played Follow the leader and watched the movie and had some pirate booty!





We had such a fun night!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

my2disneyboys - thank you for the wonderful pictures and post!  Love, love, love it!  What a wonderful family you have, you look like you had fun!  Great ideas and lovin' the cake!  Please continue to post more!!!


----------



## my2disneyboys

PrincessTigerLily said:


> my2disneyboys - thank you for the wonderful pictures and post!  Love, love, love it!  What a wonderful family you have, you look like you had fun!  Great ideas and lovin' the cake!  Please continue to post more!!!



Thank you for starting this thread and for all the great ideas!!!  Yes, we have had SO much fun with these Disney Nights!  We have done them now every Friday night since September when we booked our trip.


----------



## jngwright

On the Menu:
Anemone and Cheese
Aquarium Jello
Octo-dogs
Nemo and Pearl Cupcakes

We played a fishing game and then Go Fish.  My nieces stayed over, so it was fun to have the girls here for our family fun night!  My niece and my sons were all born on the same day (9/27/02) so they were also celebrating their 1/2 birthday


























I thought I would share a pic of our countdown calendar.  It is an advent style and behind each door is a clue or picture.  They have a treasure bucket with gold coins or a little clue that correspond with the door they just opened.  My friend is a graphic designer and made them for us!  





Fun Peter Pan Pics mom2disneyboys!!!!


----------



## my2disneyboys

Great Nemo Night!  I wish I saw those pictures before we had our Nemo Night!  We made those hot dogs for Nightmare before Christmas night!!


----------



## jngwright

my2disneyboys said:


> Great Nemo Night!  I wish I saw those pictures before we had our Nemo Night!  We made those hot dogs for Nightmare before Christmas night!!



I LOVED the treasure cake from your Peter Pan night!  What a great idea.

I see you are staying at POFQ-we LOVED that resort! The kids were 4, 4, 4, and 18 months when we went, and it was great for everyone!


----------



## SalandJeff

This thread is great.

jngwright...love your nemo night hotdogs and cupcakes.  Too cute!

That's a great countdown calendar also!


----------



## disdrmg

Love all the pictures!!! Jngwright - what is your movie next week??  

My2disneyboys - are you doing a movie each week also?  

Can't wait to see more pictures next week!!! We decided to watch the Kid's Choice Awards on Sat. night and also to draw for a new movie instead of doing Hunchback - so Sat. night will be Aladdin night.  Princess Tiger Lilly, once again, thank you for the great ideas!


----------



## my2disneyboys

disdrmg said:


> Love all the pictures!!! Jngwright - what is your movie next week??
> 
> My2disneyboys - are you doing a movie each week also?
> 
> Can't wait to see more pictures next week!!! We decided to watch the Kid's Choice Awards on Sat. night and also to draw for a new movie instead of doing Hunchback - so Sat. night will be Aladdin night.  Princess Tiger Lilly, once again, thank you for the great ideas!



Yes- we do a Disney night every Friday!  I have some pictures of them in my Pre-Trip Report (link below)  - This week we are doing Song of the South or Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## jngwright

disdrmg said:


> Love all the pictures!!! Jngwright - what is your movie next week??
> 
> My2disneyboys - are you doing a movie each week also?
> 
> Can't wait to see more pictures next week!!! We decided to watch the Kid's Choice Awards on Sat. night and also to draw for a new movie instead of doing Hunchback - so Sat. night will be Aladdin night.  Princess Tiger Lilly, once again, thank you for the great ideas!



Too funny!!  We are doing Aladdin on Sunday!  I am trying to come up with a dessert idea.....


----------



## my2disneyboys

jngwright said:


> Too funny!!  We are doing Aladdin on Sunday!  I am trying to come up with a dessert idea.....



We had Baklava- yummy! and caramal apples.  This was a fun night.


----------



## MagicKisses2

great ideas!


----------



## disdrmg

Oh my goodness - you are doing Aladdin?  It is always fun to see your pictures first!  Here is a cute idea for dessert, it is Abu cupcakes and/or tiger striped cookies.  I may try one of these, but also like the idea of doing Baklava.  

http://family.go.com/food/recipe-princess-601550-abu-cupcakes-t/


http://family.go.com/food/recipe-princess-585740-tiger-stripe-cookies-t/


Both of these are from Disney's family website.


----------



## jngwright

disdrmg said:


> Oh my goodness - you are doing Aladdin?  It is always fun to see your pictures first!  Here is a cute idea for dessert, it is Abu cupcakes and/or tiger striped cookies.  I may try one of these, but also like the idea of doing Baklava.
> 
> http://family.go.com/food/recipe-princess-601550-abu-cupcakes-t/
> 
> 
> http://family.go.com/food/recipe-princess-585740-tiger-stripe-cookies-t/
> 
> 
> Both of these are from Disney's family website.




Here is the problem I am running in to with the dessert...I thought of Baklava, but I am the only one who would eat it, and I have to wear shorts (not to mention a swimsuit) in 3 weeks at WDW

My birthday is on Saturday, so I think we are going to be caked out...the Tiger cookies may be the way to go, but those Abu cupcakes are so darn cute!!!

Thanks for the ideas


----------



## daisy2

I am just subscribing to this sight you all have wonderful ideas.


----------



## my2disneyboys

Tonight we are going to do Playhouse Disney Night.  I know we are going to have "Hot Dogs" and watch Mickey Mouse Clubhouse, Tigger and Pooh and Handy Manny BUT I can't think of anything for dessert or activity.  

Any Ideas?!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

THEME: Mickey Mouse Clubhouse

MENU: "Hotdogs"
Mickey's Clubhouse Sandwiches
http://tv.disney.go.com/playhouse/grown-ups/celebrationcenter/recipes/mmch/recipes3.html
OR Mickey shaped food from Target/Walmart i.e. hamburgers, ravioli, pasta, etc.
Minnie and Daisy's Fruit Pop Garden
http://tv.disney.go.com/playhouse/grown-ups/celebrationcenter/recipes/mmch/recipes7.html
Mice Ice Cream Cupcakes
http://tv.disney.go.com/playhouse/grown-ups/celebrationcenter/recipes/mmch/recipes6.html
*Recipes found on playhousedisney.com under the "Celebrations" area*

ACTIVITIES: SuperSleuth Scavenger Hunt Find some old cloths, pillowcases, tablecloths and tie on for capes, can cut out mask shapes to wear also.  Hide clues around the house leading up to the prize: a hunnypot filled with treats.  Sometimes we can find honey candy in our bulk section of the grocery store.  They are hard candy with a gooey real honey center.
Mickey Mouse's Clubhouse Use any large type box you have lying around or check with anywhere that sells appliances for a free one.  Cut out some windows and set out the crayons/markers/other craft supplies and let the kids decorate their own clubhouse.  Throw a blanket on the floor of the clubhouse and you probably won't see them for a week.  Also, from prior experience, be prepared to pry it out of their little hands on garbage day with tears streaming...
Handy Manny's Workshop  Gather up your tools and tape on some extra large googly eyes to make Manny's tool friends (Pat the Hammer, Philipe and Turner the screwdrivers, Stretch the measuring tape, etc.).  Collect some old wood blocks and scraps, nails, plastic bottle lids, junk, etc.  _With direct parent supervision and while wearing safety goggles_ mini Mannys can create their own wood creation.  

Check out Playhouse Disney's website under the "Celebrations" area for lots of alternate game ideas.


----------



## my2disneyboys

PrincessTigerLily said:


> THEME: Mickey Mouse Clubhouse
> 
> 
> Check out Playhouse Disney's website under the "Celebrations" area for lots of alternate game ideas.



Thanks for all the great ideas!  I will post some pictures tomorrow of our night


----------



## my2disneyboys

Tonight for Disney Night, we had a Playhouse Disney Night!  









Food: We made Mickey Pizza's, "Hot Dogs", French Fries





Dessert: We made Mickey Rice Crispy Treats- They were YUMO!





Activity: We had a little dance party to our favorite Disney Jams and made frames out of popsicle sticks and put pictures of us from our last trip to Disney in them and decorated with Mickey and Pooh stickers.  (Good idea Daddy!)

















Movie/Show: We watched a Little Einstein, Mickey Mouse Clubhouse, Tigger & Pooh and Handy Manny. 

We ended the night, looking through our Disney book "Guide to the Magic" and checking out all the rides we will be going on.

Another great Disney Night.  (only 4 more left before the big trip)


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

my2disneyboys, how fun!  And what a set of cuties you have!  Welcome to daisy2 and all the rest of you newbies out there!  Please jump right in with your ideas and suggestions for new nights!
I am working on updating the index.  I am now including the post #s so even if the page numbers are a bit off, it will still be pretty easy to find by looking up the post #.

Any ideas for Indiana Jones or Davy Crockett??? (no skinning animals for hats, please!)  Someone requested Indy quite a while ago, and I believe it got kind of lost in the shuffle...


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Davy Crockett

Menu - Lil Doggies (cocktail weenies in BBQ sauce)
Davy Crockett's Pockets
http://www.bakespace.com/recipes/detail/DAVY-CROCKETT-POCKETS/16358/
Pioneer's Baked Beans (oh how I love these...my mouth is watering now!  We add a can of butter beans too.)
http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1650,148163-229193,00.html
Davy Crocket's Bars
http://www.grouprecipes.com/11063/davy-crockett-bars.html

Activities - Make Davy's coonskin cap!  (using paper and cotton balls)
http://www.coonskincap.com/pioneer.htm
Davy's Dead-on Eye Game (Line up a bunch of empty soda cans, and using rubberbands try to shoot them down!)
B'ar huntin' variation: cut out brown grocery bag bear heads and tape them on to the tops of the soda cans.
Learn Davy's theme song:
Born on a mountain top in Tennessee, 
Greenest state in the land of the free. 
Raised in the woods so's he knew every tree, 
Killed him a bear when he was only three. 

Davy, Davy Crockett King of the Wild Frontier. 

Fought single handed through the Injun war, 
Till the Creeks was whipped and peace was restored. 
And while he was handling this risky chore, 
Made himself a legend, forevermore. 

Davy, Davy Crockett the man who don't know fear. 

He went of to Congress and served a spell 
Fixin' up the government and laws as well. 
Took over Washington, I heard tell, 
And patched up the crack in the Liberty Bell. 

Davy, Davy Crockett, seein' his duty clear. 

When he come home, his politickin' was done, 
While the western march had just begun. 
So he packed his gear, and his trusty gun 
And let out a grinnin' to follow the sun. 

Davy, Davy Crockett, Leadin the Pioneer.


----------



## jngwright

Mom2disneyboys-where did you get the jammies??  I am trying to find short jammies for our trip, with no luck!!!  The rest of your night was sooo cute!!  I am planning a Mickey night for the week before we leave (3 more theme nights!!)

Princess..I am going to ponder Indy and Davy...The only thing I could come up with off the top of my head was making breadsticks and curving them to look like snakes (raisins for eyes??) for Indy.

Aladdin tomorrow night!!


----------



## my2disneyboys

jngwright said:


> Mom2disneyboys-where did you get the jammies??  I am trying to find short jammies for our trip, with no luck!!!  The rest of your night was sooo cute!!  I am planning a Mickey night for the week before we leave (3 more theme nights!!)
> 
> Princess..I am going to ponder Indy and Davy...The only thing I could come up with off the top of my head was making breadsticks and curving them to look like snakes (raisins for eyes??) for Indy.
> 
> Aladdin tomorrow night!!



I got the PJ's at Target last week.  (I am all done shopping for clothes for this trip- but I couldn't resist!)
I can't wait to see your Aladdin pictures.  Have a great Disney Night!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - Indiana Jones

Menu - Snake pit with boulders (spaghetti and giant meatballs)
http://mikmawmawiomi.blogspot.com/2007/09/italian-meatballs-recipe.html
Snakes on a Stick **thanks to jngwright!** Can dip in melted cheese or marinara sauces
http://www.recipezaar.com/Snakes-on-a-Stick-156881
Chilled Monkey Brains (cherry or strawberry jello chopped up)

Activities - Snake pit (using masking tape create a square on your floor and fill liberally with $1 store rubber snakes.  Players must reach the other side, grab the "ancient artifact", and get back to the other side without touching any snakes!)
Grab the Grail Game (spray paint a plastic goblet gold or gray, and use it to play a modified version of "steal the bacon')
Indy's Adventure Obstacle Course: *these ideas are from another thread on the DIS, please note the authors of these ideas!**
An obstacle course would be great- you should have a pit (2 ropes that they have to jump), a bridge (wooden boards that aren't too high), and something to wade through(like a baby pool filled with something (balls, stuffed animals). The boys who haven't seen the movie won't get it but those who have and your son will. submitted by rlovew
Also you should get a big punching balloon from walmart, I think they are 2 for .88 and blow them up as big as you can and then paper mache them, spray paint them grey and you have big boulders to roll around in the back yard. A tree to hang a rope swing on maybe jump over fake water. submitted by mum of two pirates

Additionally, if this is done in the summer time, wouldn't it be fun to line the obstacle course with tiki torches and do it at night?  You can make a map out of a brown paper grocery bag to show the proper order of obstacle events.  It would be great to have some artifacts and treasure at the end!


----------



## merfsko

Sorry for the three-month or so delay; just switched computers.

On page 19, I posted our ideas for our 'Disney Theme Park Night.'
I FINALLY got around to uploading the pictures form that.
They are not as elaborate as many of the one's already posted, but keep in mind that our youngest is 16, and I was probably the most excited about the decoration out of our entire group- so they are very modest.

Here we go...






Our dinner... 'Minnie' dogs, Mickeroni, Fries, Ear-shaped pancakes




Dessert!




Pirates of the Caribbean...




Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin/Toy Story Mania...




The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh...




Magic Kingdom boardgame...


----------



## jngwright

my2disneyboys said:


> I got the PJ's at Target last week.  (I am all done shopping for clothes for this trip- but I couldn't resist!)
> I can't wait to see your Aladdin pictures.  Have a great Disney Night!



Ahhhh...Target!  The one place I DIDN'T go today....

Princess-great Davy and Indy ideas!!!  After our trip in a few weeks, we won't be going back until fall 2010, so all the ideas on here will keep my spirits up until then!


----------



## jngwright

On the Menu:

Aladdins Big Nabob Kabobs
Abu's Couscous
Jasmine's Honey Lime Ambrosia
The Sultan's Wine
Rajah's Tiger Cookies (thanks disdrmg!)















And here was DH's reaction when I told him he was in charge of teaching us belly dancing...


----------



## disdrmg

Jngwright - great pics. once again!  Did you do any crafts or games for Aladdin?  What is next week?  

We ended up postponing our night due to the Kids Choice Awards and Final Four ( 2 weekends in a row) so we are going to try and do a couple over spring break.  We are trying to stretch them out until Dec. anyway, but with so many movies I don't think it will be a problem.  Everyone is disappointed when we miss a weekend.


----------



## jngwright

It was my bday on Saturday, so we had a super busy weekend.  We didn't do any projects or games. Just watched the movie-I thought it would be fun to do bellydancing, but they all said "NO!"  I know the craft that PrincessTigerLily had listed was making a magic carpet, but I just didn't get around to getting the stuff

We are doing Toy Story/Pizza Planet next.  Not sure if it will be on Sunday, with Easter and all... They had really cute outer space stuff in the $ section at Target, so I picked up some of that in preparation!

Have a great week


----------



## my2disneyboys

jngwright said:


> Ahhhh...Target!  The one place I DIDN'T go today....
> 
> Princess-great Davy and Indy ideas!!!  After our trip in a few weeks, we won't be going back until fall 2010, so all the ideas on here will keep my spirits up until then!



2 weeks and 5 days!!  WOW!!!!  Lucky you!  I love the table set up for Aladdin- it looks great!


----------



## magicmom2007

We are doing Monsters, Inc. tonight.  We decided on breakfast foods for our meal since the monsters scare the kids at night.  We figured all of the monsters and kids probably need a hearty breakfast after all of that screaming!   On our menu for tonight:

Boo's Breakfast Pizza
Sully's Cinnamon Rolls
Randall Strips (Bacon)
Mike's Eyeballs (Grits)

Dessert will probably be Bowls of Screams (ice cream sundaes).  

We are going to have cutouts of door shapes to design and color our own doors as an activity.  We will play Disney Scene-It before starting the movie because I have gotten the 2nd edition, which we haven't played yet.  

We usually find all of the plastic toys gather from the kids' toy containers that relate to the movie, too, and set them around to "watch" with us.  We'll put up our big screen and use the projector.  We also inflate the air mattress so the kids can be comfortable with all their blankets and pillows on the floor.  

It's been a month since we've been able to do a Disney Dinner and a Movie Night, so we're all pretty excited and looking forward to Daddy getting home from work tonight so we can get started!

Our next movie is going to be Bambi, just because it seems like the springtime thing to do!


----------



## my2disneyboys

*A Rumblee in my Tumblee "Cars" Disney Night *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------









For Food:
Lightning McQueen's Sandwiches

Pit Stop Snacks

Leaning Tower of Tires





Stop Lights





Oil -Welch's Grape Juice

Mater's Oil Sundaes





For Activity:
First Myles and Owen colored in their new "Cars" coloring book, and then after the movie we played with the "Cars" cards- played War!


----------



## jngwright

my2disney...The tower of tires is SOOOO cute!!  What a great idea.  And-lol, we have the same Lightning McQueen dishes as you

The Monster's Inc for breakfast was a super cute idea!  

Isn't this so much fun??


----------



## tchrrx

I am trying to count down our trip by watching movies that are as old as the number of days we have left.  For example, on our 50 days until Disney day, we watched Sleeping Beauty b/c it's 50 years old.  We had chicken cordon 'blue' (I left the toothpicks in it with a warning not to touch the spindles).  We also had pink princess sherbert for dessert.

Next Friday, we'll watch Aristocats and have French Onion Soup.  What goes well with the soup?  I thought about making cream puffs for dessert, but I'm not sure whether they are french or not.


----------



## Corrine 1973

Just recomended to this site and absolutly love it.  So many great ideas and I can't wait to try one.


----------



## my2disneyboys

jngwright said:


> my2disney...The tower of tires is SOOOO cute!!  What a great idea.  And-lol, we have the same Lightning McQueen dishes as you
> 
> The Monster's Inc for breakfast was a super cute idea!
> 
> Isn't this so much fun??



We are loving this!!  Are you doing anything special for your Night before Disney Night??  I would love to hear your plans!!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Loving the tower of tires!

Anyone come up with any additional "Night Before Disney" ideas?  They should probably be easy and no-muss/no-fuss...


----------



## jngwright

my2disneyboys said:


> We are loving this!!  Are you doing anything special for your Night before Disney Night??  I would love to hear your plans!!



Maybe we should put off our Mickey Mouse night and do it the night before we leave???


----------



## rushing

I love all the cute ideas.


----------



## jngwright

tchrrx said:


> I am trying to count down our trip by watching movies that are as old as the number of days we have left.  For example, on our 50 days until Disney day, we watched Sleeping Beauty b/c it's 50 years old.  We had chicken cordon 'blue' (I left the toothpicks in it with a warning not to touch the spindles).  We also had pink princess sherbert for dessert.
> 
> Next Friday, we'll watch Aristocats and have French Onion Soup.  What goes well with the soup?  I thought about making cream puffs for dessert, but I'm not sure whether they are french or not.



Boulangerie Patisserie has cream puffs, so they must be French, or you could do Napoleans...

What about French bread or baguettes with your soup?

OT-will someone teach me to quote multiple posts in one reply post??  You'd think I'd be able to figure this out...


----------



## my2disneyboys

jngwright said:


> Boulangerie Patisserie has cream puffs, so they must be French, or you could do Napoleans...
> 
> What about French bread or baguettes with your soup?
> 
> OT-will someone teach me to quote multiple posts in one reply post??  You'd think I'd be able to figure this out...



That may be a good idea for the night before!  I am thinking of getting pizza and watching the planning dvd and maybe having the kids pack up their carry on bags for the activity.

to Multi Quote- click the little " symbol- it turns orange, and then click it on each persons posts that you want to quote... then click post reply!  I m pretty sure this is how you do it... Hit preview before sending so you see how it looks!


----------



## 2littleprincesses

my2disneyboys said:


> Tonight for Disney Night, we had a Playhouse Disney Night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food: We made Mickey Pizza's, "Hot Dogs", French Fries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dessert: We made Mickey Rice Crispy Treats- They were YUMO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activity: We had a little dance party to our favorite Disney Jams and made frames out of popsicle sticks and put pictures of us from our last trip to Disney in them and decorated with Mickey and Pooh stickers.  (Good idea Daddy!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movie/Show: We watched a Little Einstein, Mickey Mouse Clubhouse, Tigger & Pooh and Handy Manny.
> 
> We ended the night, looking through our Disney book "Guide to the Magic" and checking out all the rides we will be going on.
> 
> Another great Disney Night.  (only 4 more left before the big trip)



Where did you get the cute mickey pizzas?  Those are great!


----------



## jngwright

2littleprincesses said:


> Where did you get the cute mickey pizzas?  Those are great!



I think we will do this the night before, I am hoping to find the pizza's around here!!  Watching the planning video is a great idea!



my2disneyboys said:


> That may be a good idea for the night before!  I am thinking of getting pizza and watching the planning dvd and maybe having the kids pack up their carry on bags for the activity.
> 
> to Multi Quote- click the little " symbol- it turns orange, and then click it on each persons posts that you want to quote... then click post reply!  I m pretty sure this is how you do it... Hit preview before sending so you see how it looks!



Look!!!!  Look!!!  I did it  Thank you!!!!!


----------



## my2disneyboys

jngwright said:


> I think we will do this the night before, I am hoping to find the pizza's around here!!  Watching the planning video is a great idea!
> 
> 
> 
> Look!!!!  Look!!!  I did it  Thank you!!!!!



WAHOOO


----------



## my2disneyboys

2littleprincesses said:


> Where did you get the cute mickey pizzas?  Those are great!



I picked them up at a local grocery store.  It is called Johnnie's Food Master.  Our Stop and Shop and Shaws doesnt carry them, so I have gone to this other store just because they always have these pizzas!  The grocery store is kind of a discount grocery store.  I have heard Walmart has them too. - Tonight my MIL told me Costco has Mickey Chicken Nuggets!  I am going to have to get some!


----------



## jngwright

On the Menu:
Rocket Ship Pizzas
Alien Plasma (was going to be Star shaped Jigglers, but I managed to wreck jello. I didn't know that was possible...)
Zurg's Asteroid Pasta
Buzz's Home Planet (Rice Krispie Treats)






















The boys made planets that we hung from the light fixture over the dinner table.  Target's dollar section had all kinds of outer space stuff, so I got them each a puzzle to work on while I made supper.

Next week is Lilo and Stitch, and then Friday the 24th is our night before Disney party!  12 days!  Woot Woot!!


----------



## my2disneyboys

Great Pics!!  We did Lilo and Stich- it was one of my favorites!!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

my2disneyboys, what did you do for Lilo and Stitch night?
I think we are going to go for our next trip this October!!! 
I seriously can't wait!  I like the "Mickey" theme for the "Night before Disney", hope I can find the pizzas, they are too cute!

To all readers of the thread:  What new nights would you like to see?  They can be related to Disney in any way, attractions, movies, etc.  Are there any themes you tried that just needed work?  Let us know!!

jngwright: fabulous pictures as usual!  How did you make the spaceship pizza shapes?  I will continue to plug away at the darn index to get it updated...life has gotten rather busier (you can get lots accomplished if you only sleep for 3 hours!!) and I have been slacking on the index!


----------



## my2disneyboys

PrincessTigerLily said:


> my2disneyboys, what did you do for Lilo and Stitch night?
> I think we are going to go for our next trip this October!!!
> I seriously can't wait!  I like the "Mickey" theme for the "Night before Disney", hope I can find the pizzas, they are too cute!
> 
> To all readers of the thread:  What new nights would you like to see?  They can be related to Disney in any way, attractions, movies, etc.  Are there any themes you tried that just needed work?  Let us know!!
> 
> jngwright: fabulous pictures as usual!  How did you make the spaceship pizza shapes?  I will continue to plug away at the darn index to get it updated...life has gotten rather busier (you can get lots accomplished if you only sleep for 3 hours!!) and I have been slacking on the index!



For Lilo & Stich Night:
Dinner:
Chicken skewers with Pineapple and cherries
Virgin Pina Colada's for the kids (good ones for the adults)
Mango Chutney/ Rice pilaf
and fresh fruits

For dessert I made a pineapple upside down cake!

Activity: Coconut races- hula hoop contest


----------



## disdrmg

Jngwright - Your pictures are always so inspiring!!  I love the aluminum foil on the table!  I hope you will continue your Disney night when you return from your trip.  I am having so much fun keeping up with all of your ideas!!

I am so excited for you that your trip is almost here!  We are going in December so I still have quite a wait - but these Disney nights are keeping everyone excited about our trip!  

I would post pics. from our nights if I could ever figure out how.....


----------



## jngwright

PrincessTigerLily said:


> my2disneyboys, what did you do for Lilo and Stitch night?
> I think we are going to go for our next trip this October!!!
> I seriously can't wait!  I like the "Mickey" theme for the "Night before Disney", hope I can find the pizzas, they are too cute!
> 
> To all readers of the thread:  What new nights would you like to see?  They can be related to Disney in any way, attractions, movies, etc.  Are there any themes you tried that just needed work?  Let us know!!
> 
> jngwright: fabulous pictures as usual!  How did you make the spaceship pizza shapes?  I will continue to plug away at the darn index to get it updated...life has gotten rather busier (you can get lots accomplished if you only sleep for 3 hours!!) and I have been slacking on the index!


Yay for your October trip!!!!!!
I bought Pillsbury pizza dough, rolled it out and cut it into Rocket shapes..It got a little messy after I added the toppings...
I will ponder new themes-I will need alot as we won't be returning until Fall 2010  You rock Princess!!!



disdrmg said:


> Jngwright - Your pictures are always so inspiring!!  I love the aluminum foil on the table!  I hope you will continue your Disney night when you return from your trip.  I am having so much fun keeping up with all of your ideas!!
> 
> I am so excited for you that your trip is almost here!  We are going in December so I still have quite a wait - but these Disney nights are keeping everyone excited about our trip!
> 
> I would post pics. from our nights if I could ever figure out how.....


I was so mad at myself because I had forgot to buy a tablecloth, then I spied the box of tinfoil on the counter....
I am SO EXCITED to leave next Satuday, I am about to burst!! (that and all the Easter candy..)
Okay, so go to www.photobucket.com download your pics, and click on the img code, copy, and paste into your posts.  I am so not a techie and even I can do it


my2disneyboys said:


> For Lilo & Stich Night:
> Dinner:
> Chicken skewers with Pineapple and cherries
> Virgin Pina Colada's for the kids (good ones for the adults)
> Mango Chutney/ Rice pilaf
> and fresh fruits
> 
> For dessert I made a pineapple upside down cake!
> 
> Activity: Coconut races- hula hoop contest


Look!! I'm multiposting  I am stealing all your Lilo and Stitch ideas..How do you make the Pilaf??


----------



## my2disneyboys

Jill- Good job multi posting!!  Isn't it fun!?  The rice pilaf was just the box of rice pilaf that I made - I bought some Mango Chutney from Trader Joes- and had that on the side.  It was really yummy with the chicken Skewers!!!


----------



## nancy drew

I wish I had found this thread a few months ago!  These ideas are fantastic!  

We are doing Disney Theme nights once a week starting tomorrow!  Our trip to Disneyland is in 2 weeks so this will definitely help build excitement!

One quick question: do you watch the movie first or do the activities first?  From a teacher perspective I feel we should watch the movie first and then do the activities as follow-up, but logistically (schedule-wise) it makes sense to do the activities first then watch the movie before bedtime.  Thoughts?


----------



## my2disneyboys

nancy drew said:


> I wish I had found this thread a few months ago!  These ideas are fantastic!
> 
> We are doing Disney Theme nights once a week starting tomorrow!  Our trip to Disneyland is in 2 weeks so this will definitely help build excitement!
> 
> One quick question: do you watch the movie first or do the activities first?  From a teacher perspective I feel we should watch the movie first and then do the activities as follow-up, but logistically (schedule-wise) it makes sense to do the activities first then watch the movie before bedtime.  Thoughts?



We have found that it works out best to do the activity before dinner (Usually my husband does the activity while I cook) and then we eat, sometimes at the table and then put the movie on and sometimes we sit in the livingroom and eat at the coffee table and watch the movie.  Whenever we do an activity after the movie, it seems to get them a little hyper and then they have to go to bed- so that makes it a little hard.


----------



## mgjmom615

You have all been so inspiring. Thanks PrincessTiggerlily for starting this thread.

We are going to the world in Sept. I have a plan to do a Disney Dinner Night once every other wee. This way my hubby will know more about the characters. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

So glad you are finding some ideas you like!  Do you have any suggestions or ideas for any new nights?  

Just booked our next trip yesterday!  Yippee Yippee!  So now I can call them "Countdown Nights" instead of just "Fun Nights"!  No, everyone, it does not take much to entertain me... 

Also agree with the activities first, with the exception of if it happens to be a movie the kids haven't seen yet.  Then we usually tie it in during the movie so then they will "get it".  Also, since most of our nights are on Mondays in our house (everyone is home and neither DH or I am working), sometimes we need to cut the movie short for bedtime and then at least we have gotten the activities in.  Yes, those are the beautiful moments that my adorable offspring shoot me the evil eyes, plot my demise, and wonder how they got stuck with such a meanie for a mom...but I digress...


----------



## nancy drew

Thanks for the quick replies .  That's what I had thought, doing the activities first, then dinner, then the movie makes sense from a time perspective.  

I'll be sure to share any additions to the current ideas!  

I'm actually working my way through this thread and making a document on my computer with every movie in alphabetical order, and all of the ideas underneath each one.  If I ever get it cleaned up all nice and pretty, I'd be happy to share (has anyone else already done this?).  Right now it's a mess though.


----------



## my2disneyboys

Disney Night- Song of the South 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tonight is Disney Night! We had a great dinner and played a great StoryBook game and we are about to go watch the movie!

For our southern themed dinner:
Uncle Remus' Real Southern Cornbread
Fried Chicken
"Boston" baked beans
Corn
Mashed Potatoes
Lemonade





and for dessert we had Key Lime Pie!! (The boys had a little bit of Br'er Rabbit )









Yum!

We had a great activity tonight. We played the Storybook Game. If you havent heard of this- it is really cute. You take turns flipping a card and telling a story about each card/picture- the person who goes next, has to remember your story and add to the new card/picture - the story gets quite long and Myles and Daddy have GREAT memory's- If I play I am out after 3 cards are played lol 














We are about to get the big blanket on the floor and watch the movie. Hope everyone has a great night! 
__________________


----------



## my2disneyboys

nancy drew said:


> Thanks for the quick replies .  That's what I had thought, doing the activities first, then dinner, then the movie makes sense from a time perspective.
> 
> I'll be sure to share any additions to the current ideas!
> 
> I'm actually working my way through this thread and making a document on my computer with every movie in alphabetical order, and all of the ideas underneath each one.  If I ever get it cleaned up all nice and pretty, I'd be happy to share (has anyone else already done this?).  Right now it's a mess though.



I would LOVE a copy of that!!!  We keep our Disney Nights in a binder, but I had thought it would be cool to have this all saved electronically.


----------



## nancy drew

Peter Pan Night

Tonight we had Peter Pan night!  Thanks to all who have contributed ideas so far, we had an awesome night!  

First off there was a treasure hunt.  Our Peter Pan was stolen by Captain Hook and his pirates and we had to rescue him.  I made 2 pages for the treasure map.  One had a typical treasure map drawing and one had written directions.  My 5yo read the directions and my 3.5yo had the picture map.  

First we had to swim through shark-infested waters (my blue yoga mat with toy sharks strewn about; we had to step around them).






Then we walked around the toy treehouse and onto the bridge (couch) where we were attacked by 2 toy pirates.  Then we found Peter Pan, the Peter Pan movie, and some treasure!!!






The kids painted paper pirate hats and played with their treasures while I fixed dinner.  

For dinner we had Pirate Ship Pizzas, Pirate swords with fruit, and Tinkerbell wands (breadsticks, does Tink even have a wand?  Not that either of my kids asked...).  






Dessert was Buried Treasure.  An unwrapped chocolate Easter egg buried in Cheesecake pudding, topped with graham cracker crumbs to look like the beach.






My son didn't want to eat his pirate ship, because he liked looking at it so much.  They also chowed down on chocolate coins, and we ate dinner about 2 hours earlier than normal so they didn't eat a whole lot, but they kept saying how much they loved everything and how this was the "Best pirate night ever!!!"  They replayed the treasure hunt several times while I cleaned up the dishes, too.  

It was a great night, and I can't wait to pick next week's movie!


----------



## nancy drew

Oh, any alternate food ideas for Brother Bear?  My kids wouldn't touch salmon with a 10 foot pole, so that's out.  I could make fish-shaped something else, maybe pancakes?  They love Brother Bear and would likely love a BB themed night, but I'm stuck on foods.


----------



## jngwright

On the Menu:
Stitch's Chicken Skewers
K'auai Fruit K'bobs
Hawaiian Friendship Bread
Lilo's Rice Pilaf
Pina Coladas 
Chocolate Molten Lava cakes
(lots of credit and kudos to my2disneyboys and Princesstigerlily)















We had a big week, so the kids were sent to bed early with promises of Lilo and Stitch over muffins in the morning.  I am finishing off the Pina Coladas in peace and quiet...What a day!!

Next up-OUR NIGHT BEFORE DISNEY PARTY!!!  WOOT WOOT!! Next friday!!!!


----------



## Amandamouseketeer

Hurray, We finally had our first disney theme night.  The movie was Fantasia 2000...we don't have the original.  I used some ideas from Tiger lilly about the cups and forks for pudding, but I put brown paper around both to make the buckets and brooms instead of painting them.  

My kids weren't too familiar w/ this movie, so we did the movie first.  Then pudding after the Sorcerer's Apprentice part.    After it was all over, we turned on a classical music channel on cable and drew what one song made us think of (Just like the artists did).  Then we turned to a swing channel and danced.  We kept it on swing and jazz and brought out the box of instruments and had a blast!  We danced some more during that part too.   

Thanks for all the great ideas.  Looking forward to our next night already!!


----------



## wlwilliams9

jngwright said:


> On the Menu:
> Stitch's Chicken Skewers
> K'auai Fruit K'bobs
> Hawaiian Friendship Bread
> Lilo's Rice Pilaf
> Pina Coladas
> Chocolate Molten Lava cakes
> (lots of credit and kudos to my2disneyboys and Princesstigerlily)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a big week, so the kids were sent to bed early with promises of Lilo and Stitch over muffins in the morning. I am finishing off the Pina Coladas in peace and quiet...What a day!!
> 
> Next up-OUR NIGHT BEFORE DISNEY PARTY!!! WOOT WOOT!! Next friday!!!!


 

WOW!  Everything looks great!  We're doing Lilo & Stitch the night before we leave because we are staying at the Poly, I thought the theme was perfect!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Amandamouseketeer- what a great night!  And dancing ought to wear the kiddos out, even better!  Keep sharing!!


----------



## jngwright

Amandamouseketeer said:


> Hurray, We finally had our first disney theme night.  The movie was Fantasia 2000...we don't have the original.  I used some ideas from Tiger lilly about the cups and forks for pudding, but I put brown paper around both to make the buckets and brooms instead of painting them.
> 
> My kids weren't too familiar w/ this movie, so we did the movie first.  Then pudding after the Sorcerer's Apprentice part.    After it was all over, we turned on a classical music channel on cable and drew what one song made us think of (Just like the artists did).  Then we turned to a swing channel and danced.  We kept it on swing and jazz and brought out the box of instruments and had a blast!  We danced some more during that part too.
> 
> Thanks for all the great ideas.  Looking forward to our next night already!!



Very fun!!!!  Can't wait to hear about your next night!


----------



## kmom

Oh gracious - this is one of the most informative threads I have ever seen. The ideas are AMAZING!!!  I am making my list for our meals in preparation for our Sept trip. My kids are going to go nuts!!


----------



## jngwright

nancy drew said:


> Oh, any alternate food ideas for Brother Bear?  My kids wouldn't touch salmon with a 10 foot pole, so that's out.  I could make fish-shaped something else, maybe pancakes?  They love Brother Bear and would likely love a BB themed night, but I'm stuck on foods.



Would they eat fish sticks?

Or could you make fish shaped pizzas?  The pancake idea is cute, though!


----------



## nancy drew

jngwright said:


> Would they eat fish sticks?
> 
> Or could you make fish shaped pizzas?  The pancake idea is cute, though!



No, they are the world's pickiest eaters .  Fish pizzas is a good idea, thanks!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Anybody have any ideas/suggestions on how to make a homemade baseball board game (simple is good!).  Trying to hash it out in my mind...square board with the bases, using game dice to roll for single, double, triple, home run, strike, etc.  Anybody?
Would like to use this for "Meet the Robinsons" night tomorrow.
Thanks all!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

These are excellent, I love seeing the pictures too!  I really would like to do something the night before we leave (May 13th).  Not really sure what though.  DD LOVES Lilo and Stitch, she also likes Nemo, Bug's Life, Mickey Mouse Clubhouse, Cinderella, Snow White.

I thought the incredibles was a cute idea


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

jngwright: have a request!  Could you please post your recipe for the molten lava cakes please?  Thank you!  Now I must wipe the drooling saliva off my face and keyboard...


----------



## iluvsplashmtn

Great thread!  

I love these ideas!  Hadn't thought of it before...  

Another reason why I love this board 


Thanks


----------



## jngwright

PrincessTigerLily said:


> Anybody have any ideas/suggestions on how to make a homemade baseball board game (simple is good!).  Trying to hash it out in my mind...square board with the bases, using game dice to roll for single, double, triple, home run, strike, etc.  Anybody?
> Would like to use this for "Meet the Robinsons" night tomorrow.
> Thanks all!


Super cute!!  Could you print out some of the characters and put them on some sort of a little cardboard stand and use them to "run around the bases??
Roll a:
1-single 2-double 3-triple 4-home run 5-strike 6-ball...



PrincessTigerLily said:


> jngwright: have a request!  Could you please post your recipe for the molten lava cakes please?  Thank you!  Now I must wipe the drooling saliva off my face and keyboard...



From Kraft Food and Family.  I used muffin cups instead to have a more manageable size serving.  It made 8!
4 squares BAKER'S Semi-Sweet Chocolate 
1/2 cup (1 stick) butter 
1 cup powdered sugar 
2  eggs 
2  egg yolks 
6 Tbsp. flour 
1/2 cup  thawed COOL WHIP Whipped Topping 

PREHEAT oven to 425°F. Butter four 3/4-cup custard cups or soufflé dishes. Place on baking sheet. 
MICROWAVE chocolate and butter in large microwaveable bowl on HIGH 1 min. or until butter is melted. Stir with wire whisk until chocolate is completely melted. Stir in sugar until well blended. Blend in eggs and egg yolks with wire whisk. Stir in flour. Divide batter among prepared custard cups. 
BAKE 13 to 14 min. or until sides are firm but centers are soft. Let stand 1 min. Carefully run small knife around cakes to loosen. Invert cakes onto dessert dishes. Serve immediately, topped with whipped topping.


----------



## Deffenm

Oh Yummy.  I am going to have to make that.   We finally have decided to go  back June 2010 and we are taking Grandma, grandpa, uncle zack, aunt brittany and her boyfriend.  Grandma, Grandpa, U. Zack, and boyfriend have never been before.   I requested a planning DVD be sent to them so they can start thinking about what they want to do while they are there.  We are so excited because we live in different states and only get to see each other once or twice a year.   I am going to start doing a disney night each month.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Had "Meet the Robinsons" night!  We had spaghetti and Tiny (actually pretty big) meatballs, Goob's green wth envy garden salad, Lewis' hat fruit salad (like the big Carmen Miranda-style hat Wilbur sticks on him to hide his hair from the family), home run rolls, and peanut butter and jelly sandwich cookies (dough from scratch, roll into 1" balls and flatten with bottom of drinking glass.  Cool completely then spread fruit preserves between two PB cookies.  Must have with milk!).  We made Lewis hair hats (bought yellow poster board, cut in large strips, fringed one side to look like Lewis' hair, taped in place.  DD looked hilarious!) and played our homemade "Goob Baseball" game.  DH was suitably impressed with my game considering I am not exactly the sporting type.  He said it was fun and would like to play it again some time!  Will try to learn how to post pics and show it later!


----------



## my2disneyboys

jngwright said:


> Super cute!!  Could you print out some of the characters and put them on some sort of a little cardboard stand and use them to "run around the bases??
> Roll a:
> 1-single 2-double 3-triple 4-home run 5-strike 6-ball...
> 
> 
> 
> From Kraft Food and Family.  I used muffin cups instead to have a more manageable size serving.  It made 8!
> 4 squares BAKER'S Semi-Sweet Chocolate
> 1/2 cup (1 stick) butter
> 1 cup powdered sugar
> 2  eggs
> 2  egg yolks
> 6 Tbsp. flour
> 1/2 cup  thawed COOL WHIP Whipped Topping
> 
> PREHEAT oven to 425°F. Butter four 3/4-cup custard cups or soufflé dishes. Place on baking sheet.
> MICROWAVE chocolate and butter in large microwaveable bowl on HIGH 1 min. or until butter is melted. Stir with wire whisk until chocolate is completely melted. Stir in sugar until well blended. Blend in eggs and egg yolks with wire whisk. Stir in flour. Divide batter among prepared custard cups.
> BAKE 13 to 14 min. or until sides are firm but centers are soft. Let stand 1 min. Carefully run small knife around cakes to loosen. Invert cakes onto dessert dishes. Serve immediately, topped with whipped topping.



I am making these- YUMMY!!  I can't BELIEVE you leave in 4 days,  you must be so excited.


----------



## magicmom2007

We are preparing for our next theme night, which we will do on Saturday night.  This time it's Pinocchio's turn!  We'll do our usual Disney Scene-It 2nd Edition game-playing and play "Hide Mickey".  We take turns hiding a small stuffed Mickey doll that came in a box of cereal recently.  We always try to watch the movie with our projector on the big screen with the kids camped out in Disney pajamas with sleeping bags on our inflatable mattress as a nod to our upcoming January 2010 stay, which will be at Ft. Wilderness in the cabins.

For Pinocchio the menu will be Italian, although I haven't quite narrowed it down further than that.  I'll post it when I finalize it!  

We plan to play pin-the-tail-on-the-donkey as an activity, and the kids are going to put on a puppet show using the marionettes we have already.  I am going to cut out star shapes for each of us to write a wish on.  Then we will hang them up near our movie screen for the day.   

We're pretty excited about these Disney Dinner and a Movie Nights!


----------



## jngwright

Okay, peeps-I need help with our Night Before Disney party.  I am planning on making Mickey Pizzas, and Mickey Sundaes.  Any ideas for a side dish or two??

We will do an early screening of Fun and Fancy Free, then off to bed EARLY!  We have to be up at 4 a.m. to get to Minneapolis for our flight.


----------



## nancy drew

jngwright said:


> Okay, peeps-I need help with our Night Before Disney party.  I am planning on making Mickey Pizzas, and Mickey Sundaes.  Any ideas for a side dish or two??
> 
> We will do an early screening of Fun and Fancy Free, then off to bed EARLY!  We have to be up at 4 a.m. to get to Minneapolis for our flight.



Could you tie in the pirate theme with some "pirate sword" fruit kabobs?  Mickey pancakes?  "Magic Wand" breadsticks?  Do you have the Disney pastas in your grocery store?  I've seen Cars and Mickey shapes in with the regular pastas.  

Have fun, good luck, can't wait to see pics!  We leave for Disneyland in a week and I can't wait!  We can't do a Night Before party, as the kids will be with their dad all day and get home at bedtime.


----------



## my2disneyboys

jngwright said:


> Okay, peeps-I need help with our Night Before Disney party.  I am planning on making Mickey Pizzas, and Mickey Sundaes.  Any ideas for a side dish or two??
> 
> We will do an early screening of Fun and Fancy Free, then off to bed EARLY!  We have to be up at 4 a.m. to get to Minneapolis for our flight.



hmm - what is fun and fancy free?  I am not sure for side dishes that would go with pizza.  Maybe- Pizza Planet Chicken Salad - Mixed greens, grilled chicken breast, cantaloupe, cucumber, red onion, tomato, green peas, fresh basil and balsamic vinaigrette 

Have a wonderful trip!  I can't wait to hear about your trip- make sure you come back and do a trip report!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

We have those Disney pastas in our Targets (the ones with the grocery sections inside them - Greatlands??).  I would cook the pasta up and then turn it into a cold pasta salad for the side of the pizzas (Italian dressing, sliced black olives, shredded carrots, the usual...)  

It would be fun to incorporate beans into the mix somehow to go with the Fun & Fancy Free theme...  maybe just some green beans on the side (BTW, are we the only strange household that forces our kids to eat a veggie along with their takeout pizza?  Told you I was a meanie...)

Have a FABULOUS time on your vacation, and please hurry and plan your next one...purely selfish, as I have grown accustomed to logging on and seeing your awesome pictures of your countdown nights!

Safe travel and !


----------



## jngwright

I knew I could count on you guys!!

Nickie-Fun and Fancy Free is the movie that has Mickey and the Beanstalk on it, along with a movie about a bear (Bongo??)

Thanks for the sendoff-I am so excited I can hardly stand it.  I will be posting the boys reaction in my PTR.  The link is in my siggie.

I am hoping for a fall 2010 trip to do MNSSHP, as we have never done that-then hoping to do a big trip with all the people who were in our wedding party (and their families) to celebrate our 11th anniversary on 11/11/11!! So, no fears!  I am staying on this thread!!!


----------



## my2disneyboys

jngwright said:


> I knew I could count on you guys!!
> 
> Nickie-Fun and Fancy Free is the movie that has Mickey and the Beanstalk on it, along with a movie about a bear (Bongo??)
> 
> Thanks for the sendoff-I am so excited I can hardly stand it.  I will be posting the boys reaction in my PTR.  The link is in my siggie.
> 
> I am hoping for a fall 2010 trip to do MNSSHP, as we have never done that-then hoping to do a big trip with all the people who were in our wedding party (and their families) to celebrate our 11th anniversary on 11/11/11!! So, no fears!  I am staying on this thread!!!



I am thinking about MNSSHP in 2010 too!!!!!! - I dont see a link in your siggie????


----------



## miceli20

jngwright thankx for the recipe.  I can't wait to make them.


----------



## jngwright

my2disneyboys said:


> I am thinking about MNSSHP in 2010 too!!!!!! - I dont see a link in your siggie????



We have a few days off in October for teacher meetings, so I am hoping to do a trip then!  We can plan our 2010 trips together!! Yay!!
It doesn't say Pirate Adventure PTR?  Weird!!  I can see it when I post.... I must have done something wrong! Here is the link (I hope!)
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2151857


----------



## my2disneyboys

We are going to do Muppets tonight for our Disney Night.  Does anyone have any good ideas for us?  So far I have Swedish Meatballs and Honeydew Melon!


----------



## jngwright

my2disneyboys said:


> We are going to do Muppets tonight for our Disney Night.  Does anyone have any good ideas for us?  So far I have Swedish Meatballs and Honeydew Melon!



That is too funny!  What else did you come up with?? 

Piggy's pink cupcakes...(make them look like a pig snout)


----------



## my2disneyboys

The Muppets






Food:
Swedish Chef's Swedish Meatballs
Doc Hoppers Frog Legs (honey bbq chicken wings)
Rizzo the Rat's Rice Pilaf
Dr. Bunsen Honeydew Melon









For Dessert:
Kermit's Rainbow Pie





Activity:
Tonight Wayne and the boys made a stage!  The hung up a couple of sheets, and a string of lights, and cut out some stars.  Wayne is really good at drawing and he made all the pictures of the different Muppets for Myles to color and we hung them up on the stage.









For the first performance I sang a little song... and then Daddy played the keyboard.





Myles did a stand up act- which was very funny! "Wocka Wocka"





Owen played a song on the Keyboard





We did dog tricks with Daisy for the finale





We are about to go watch the movie now, but I wanted to post some pics!  Have a great night.

Coming up tomorrow: Alice in Wonderland Disney Night


----------



## jngwright

Nickie-I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!!!!  And-I told you we were separated at birth...I have that same tablecloth!

Can't wait to see what you do for Alice-we are doing that on May 29th, when my nieces stay over again!


----------



## jngwright

To quote MeMom from earlier in this thread:
"Twas the night before Disney, 
and all through the house, 
no one was sleeping, 
because they'd soon see the Mouse! 

The children were stuffing 
their backpacks with treats-
coloring books and videos
and all kinds of sweets!"

I love that poem!

On the Menu:
Mickey Pizza
Minnie Mouseberries
Mickey's Magic Beans
Mickey Mouse Sundaes

We watch Mickey and the Beanstalk from Fun and Fancy Free.  We also watched the planning DVD.


















Well, folks!!  We are off in the a.m.  I sure have enjoyed this thread and look forward to visiting when we get back  Thanks for all the fun!


----------



## my2disneyboys

Tonight we had another Great Disney Night thanks to Leanne!! (our really nice DIS friend who sent us her copy of the movie to watch)

Movie: Alice in Wonderland





Food: 
We had picnic fare- it was so warm today and sunny, so we made small sandwiches and had that with some lemonade!





The drinks had "Drink me" and the cookies had "Eat me" on them.  





Dessert:
Wayne made a "Merry UnBirthday Cake"  So Yummy!!!
I made the sugar cookies

Activity:
We hade the rabbit hole that everyone had to go through as they entered the house.  The boys loved playing in it and even Daisy loved it!  (We had a hard time getting her out of it!)









We played cards too- it was so much fun~









Decorations:
Of course we made it look like a tea party and we made tissue flowers, and put up signs that said "Over there" and "that way".  We also hung streamers and set the table for a Merry UnBirthday Party.  It looked really cute!









 It was a really fun night.


----------



## nancy drew

I love the Alice in Wonderland one!  We had a mini-Alice night last week, with the Eat Me cookies, but I didn't do all the fun stuff you did!  I love the rabbit hole!!!

I'm pretty sure I already commented on the Night Before Disney in the TR, but if not, I love it!!!  

Tonight we are doing Bug's Life, since we haven't seen it in ages and we will likely spend a lot of time in Bug's World at DCA.  I'll post pics later.


----------



## nancy drew

Tonight we had Bug's Life night!

We started off the evening playing Cootie and this bug puzzle I have.  Then the kids made caterpillars!






My daughter complimented me on making recycled art.  They've been talking about recycling and Earthy things at school lately.  

The finished products:






Dinner began with Ants on a Log and Francis' Ladybugs:






There was a real meal, not terribly buggy so no photos of that, and for dessert we had dirt!  Chocolate pudding, crushed Oreos, and a gummy worm:






Last thing we did before watching the movie is plant some seeds:






We are watching the movie now!


----------



## my2disneyboys

nancy drew said:


> Tonight we had Bug's Life night!
> 
> We are watching the movie now!



What a great night!  Really nice ideas!!


----------



## my2disneyboys

Tonight was our last Disney Night before the big trip!!

We watched Monsters Inc.





For our Monsterish Spooky Dinner we had: Sullys Spooky Deviled Eggs, Randalls Eyeball Grapes, Apple Fingers





We made lunch bags for "the factory workers" and they had a sandwich, juice box, chips and a cookie









For Desset Myles and Mommy made "Mike's" Cupcakes (Owen really enjoyed these)





For our Activity we had "The Goody Laugh Floor"  we all took turns telling some Jokes!  It was really fun

Ok here is one for you all to share with your kids:
Knock Knock
Who's there?
Boo
Boo Who?
Boo Who?  Your going to Disney, why are you crying!


----------



## MeMom

We had *A Very Disney Day* party yesterday.

The kids boarded the Disney bus.






At Magic Kingdom, they did Dumbo and Pirates of the Caribbean activities.


























At Epcot, they found Nemo.
















At Hollywood Studios, they enjoyed Toy Story Midway Mania.











At Animal Kingdom, they went on a safari.































We had plenty of kid friendly food.




































It was a lot of fun. 
So, when you can't go to Disney World, just make Disney World come to you!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Oh...my...gosh...
MeMom, you are endlessly talented!!!
That is the COOLEST Disney themed party I have EVER seen!  Can I come to your next one???  LOVE the Disney bus!!!  WOW!


----------



## my2disneyboys

MeMom, WOW- what a cool mom you are bringing the magic of Disney to your home!  Looks like it was a great party!!  I love the safari hats.


----------



## mgjmom615

Does anyone have any movie ideas for a Mom's Birthday Party? Ideas for for food to go along with it? I am wanting to throw a party for my mom and thought this would be funny......Since all we can talk about is our Disney Trip coming up.


Memom your Disney Party was the best. You are talented. Thanks for some ideas


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Check out one of MeMom's previous posts, it was a Mother's Day themed Disney Princess Tea, very cute!


----------



## BeccaBellePA

I love this post! I was directed here after asking if anyone had planning party ideas, and these are beyond perfect! My little cousins are coming with us to WDW for the first time, and we're all so excited! I tell them our themed Disney movie/food nights are "training" and they get a kick out of everything.
Thank you SOOOOO much for the fantastic ideas!


----------



## waltfans5

These ideas are great!  We have 3 DD (6,4 & 2) and we are going to Disneyworld at the end of September.  I thought these would be fun to do on Friday nights as a kind of countdown until our trip.  I bookmarked this thread because there are too many good ideas to write down.  Keep 'em comming!

Michelle DHDD (6)DD (4)DD (2)


----------



## nancy drew

(Copied from my trip report)

We had Disney Family Fun night tonight!  I figured it would help with the post-vacation blues, and it did!  We had a Nemo themed night!

I had them watch the movie first, because I wanted some time to prep the art stuff and clean up a little.  After the movie, it was art time.  DD made Nemo and Dory.  












DS didn't want to make anything, he just wanted some time to play with the seashells.






He had a blast, talking to them, talking about them, giving them personalities, etc.  

Then it was dinner time!  I had salmon scared1: )  and pasta, and the kids had anemone and cheese (with Marlin and Nemo), an octo-dog (DD didn't want one), and some fruit.  






DS thought the octo-dog was hilarious, and told me he didn't want to eat it because it would get hurt.  I told him the octo-dog wanted to be eaten so he could be with his friends Marlin and Nemo in his tummy.  He said the octo-dog wanted to go in his tummy to EAT Nemo and Marlin.  Ok, whatever works, kiddo!

Dessert was ocean Jello (was supposed to have gummy fish but I forgot to buy them).  No photos, because its just blue Jello.  

It was a good night!  

DD picked Dumbo from the movie bag, so that's what we will do next week!  We haven't watched it yet, hope it isn't scary!!!  Any new ideas for Dumbo?


----------



## holhal

I love your Nemo night...CUTE art project!


----------



## nancy drew

MeMom said:


> We had *A Very Disney Day* party yesterday.
> 
> It was a lot of fun.
> So, when you can't go to Disney World, just make Disney World come to you!



Wow, I missed this when we were at Disneyland, but what a fantastic idea!!!!!!  We might have to do this at some point when I am jonesin for a Disney vacation!


----------



## My2Qtz0205

For Dumbo food:  circus food!  

Now I have a question:  I know this isn't really a Disney movie, but I want to get my son psyched up about Jedi Knight Training and making his own lightsaber at DHS.  So, does anyone have any ideas for a Star Wars theme night??


----------



## nancy drew

I think the menu ideas are from various parts of this thread (I"ve been compiling a master list of ideas).  The activities are from the internet:

*Star Wars:*

*Menu:*
Breakfast:
Princess Leia Danish Dos
C-3P0 Pancakes
Twin Sun Toast
Mos Eisley Morsels
Oola-la French Toast

Beverages:
Hoth Chocolate
Skywalker Smoothies
Jawa Jive Milkshakes
Yoda Soda

Snacks & Sides:
Dark Side Salsa
Ewok Eats
The Force Fruit Fun
Tusken Raider Taters
Jabba Jiggle
Jedi Juice Pops

Main Courses:
Greedo's Burritos
Han-Burgers
Obi-Wan Kebabs

Galaxy Grilled Cheese
Boba Fett-uccine
Crazy Cantina Chili
TIE Fighter Ties

Desserts: Darth Vader Dark Chocolate Sundaes
Wookie Cookies
Bossk Brownies
Death Star Popcorn Balls
Wampa Snow Cones
R2-D2 Treats
Sandtrooper Sandies


*Activities:*

Activities:

Make Space art!  Fill a spray bottle with diluted white paint and spray on black construction paper.  Pour colored paint into paper plates, then dip a balloon (blown up and tied) in the paint.  Make “planets” by pressing the painted end of the balloon on the space paper.
Make a light saber using empty paper towel rolls.  Decorate with colored tissue paper or construction paper.  If you breathe into it, you will sound like Darth Vader!  You can also cut up a pool noodle and wrap the end with electrical tape to make a light saber.
More activity ideas here:
http://www.amazingmoms.com/htm/party_starwars.htm
Asteroid Hunt:  Wrap treasures in foil and hide.  Kids go on a treasure hunt to find them.
Light Saber Training Course:  Using light sabers they made, each Jedi has to complete an obstacle course with light saber in hand.  Things like doing a somersault, running across couch cushions, climbing over the back of the couch, hitting ping pong balls (Asteroids), etc.  
Pin the light saber on Yoda


----------



## My2Qtz0205

Thanks so much for the Star Wars ideas!  You guys are so creative!


----------



## larklynn

Loving all the ideas!! I see mostly posts with little ones. I have ds14,dd11,ds8, anddd  8 months LOL has anyone tried any ideas with older kids we are doing a 100 day till our vacation celebration friday and they are really excited! but Im not sure where to start even after reading all the ideas I am having trouble narrowing it down. 
We will play disney scene it, and disney win lose or draw. We will pick out a movie but Im not sure which one... yet. I keep coming back to the idea of Mickey's backyard barbeque we did this when the kids were younger but ds's are really looking foward to T-rex so I have also thought of a dinosaur theme with that movie... Any more ideas for this age range who are total disney addicts!


----------



## MeMom

larklynn said:


> Loving all the ideas!! I see mostly posts with little ones. I have ds14,dd11,ds8, anddd  8 months LOL has anyone tried any ideas with older kids we are doing a 100 day till our vacation celebration friday and they are really excited! but Im not sure where to start even after reading all the ideas I am having trouble narrowing it down.
> We will play disney scene it, and disney win lose or draw. We will pick out a movie but Im not sure which one... yet. I keep coming back to the idea of Mickey's backyard barbeque we did this when the kids were younger but ds's are really looking foward to T-rex so I have also thought of a dinosaur theme with that movie... Any more ideas for this age range who are total disney addicts!



We did this for my oldest son's birthday.  It was a hit!





nancy drew said:


> (Copied from my trip report)
> 
> We had Disney Family Fun night tonight!  I figured it would help with the post-vacation blues, and it did!  We had a Nemo themed night!
> 
> I had them watch the movie first, because I wanted some time to prep the art stuff and clean up a little.  After the movie, it was art time.  DD made Nemo and Dory.
> 
> 
> It was a good night!
> 
> DD picked Dumbo from the movie bag, so that's what we will do next week!  We haven't watched it yet, hope it isn't scary!!!  Any new ideas for Dumbo?



The crafts are cute, and yes, simple things like that make for a good night!

Along with your circus food - hot dogs, burgers, popcorn, pretzels, funnel cakes - maybe you could play our Elephant Walk game.  We just enlarged pictures of Dumbo and colored the hats different colors.  Have the kids walk 'round and 'round to the music, and then they get a prize when their color is called.  You'll probably want to have some friends or cousins over to do this with them.

At our party, prizes were boxes of animal crackers, Goofy's candy, and sticker books.

I'm looking forward to seeing more of your Disney nights in the future.



Since _ohana_ means family, we did an 'Ohana theme for Mother's Day.  Nothing but the decorations - no crafts or games - but I thought I'd throw it out there for someone who might be interested.






















The meal was chicken, baked potatoes, macaroni and cheese, rice, green beans, broccoli, corn, fried apples, rolls, and three different desserts, so there was at least a carb and a vegetable for many different tastes.

(And leftovers for Monday and Tuesday, so no cooking tonight!)

The lei is from our 'Ohana breakfast in July, and the framed picture was one I took at the Poly.  It's such a beautiful resort.


----------



## Corrine 1973

So I am pretty new to this thread and this will be the first time I am posting with idea's.  This a Disney Movie Fun Night (what my fam calls it) last tuesday night.

I see that there are already a couple of ideas for Beauty and the Beast, but it always nice to have something to chose from right.  Here it goes.

We had: Cheese Souffle, Enchanted Rose Salad, Breastly Baked Potaoes, Belle's Beans Almondine, and Candlestick Rolls (the bread sticks were supposed to be stuck in rolls and than butter on top to look like flames but I forgot the rolls)










I hope you enjoy our dinner, if any one would like recipes feel free to let me know.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Oooh yes!  Please post recipes!  That cheese souffle looks especially yummy!  Love those tomato roses - so clever!


----------



## kupperman

Subscribing! Glad I found this thread! As the time gets closer for our trip, I think I'll try some of these ideas.


----------



## My2Qtz0205

I LOVE the Beastly potatoes.  Soo cute!


----------



## Jennifer.1203

This is such an awesome thread! We aren't going to Disney again until Feb. 2010. So that gives me about 40 weeks! I'm hoping we can have a theme night every  night. I read the entire thread and picked out 40 ideas! We are planning on doing a theme every Monday night, because that will be the day we first go to Disney. So the countdown is on! Cars theme first! It's my sons favorite!


----------



## paintnolish

Impressive! Great ideas to wind down these last few weeks until WDW! Thanks!


----------



## momandseandodisney

awesome ideas, and when do you guys do these on your countdwn?For a countdown ritual we (on the 100 night to go )cut out 100 mickey heads with the #'s 1-100 on them, put them on my son bedroom door, then take of fthe # each night.


----------



## DisneyTripper

momandseandodisney said:


> awesome ideas, and when do you guys do these on your countdwn?For a countdown ritual we (on the 100 night to go )cut out 100 mickey heads with the #'s 1-100 on them, put them on my son bedroom door, then take of fthe # each night.


 
That's kinda what we do. We have Mickey heads (MHs) with small pictures of our favorite things in WDW. We take turns picking our which one to move each night. It gets really hard to pick close to the trip, because we don't want to move our favorites.  We only start it at 30 days though. We have more that 30 MHs, so we use different ones depending on any special plans, ADRs or resort we will be utilizing on that particular trip. I usually have to make a few new MHs for each trip. I love staying somewhere new or trying out a new restaurant. 

This is a really awesome thread. Thanks to all of you contributors. I don't have children, but your parties seem so fun. I am totally inspired to do my own version of countdown parties. 

My DH and I will be having weekly Epcot nights before our next trip. I'll prepare a meal based on each country and play music from that country while we eat. Afterwards we will enjoy the pavilion at Epcot on YouTube and other video clips. Then (if the StL Cardinals aren't playing that night ) we will enjoy a Disney film based in that night's country: 3 Caballeros, Mulan, Ratatouille, National Treasure, etc. Some countries do not have a Disney movie. I may have to venture into nonDisney movies.

Here is a pic of some of our countdown MHs.





EDIT: I borrowed some of the pictures on my MHs from a few I found on the DIS. Some of them were for new experiences that I did not have pictures for yet. If you see any you took, I hope you don't mind.
Happy planning everyone!


----------



## Grandmouse

EPCOT-themed nights are a great idea -- thanks!


----------



## nancy drew

Tonight was Dumbo night!







We had our own circus!  The kids pretended to be animals and jumped through hoops (including the "Ring of Fire"):






We did some tightrope walking, too:






One of our cats did some tightrope walking, too:






Then it was craft time!  We made Dumbo puppets:






Hey, wait a second...






Oh, that's more like it.  We will add the feather later.  We also made pretend cotton candy:






We made popcorn bags, to be filled with popcorn to eat during the movie:






And played some (junky) circus games from the dollar store:






Dinner was, as DD said, a "Feast" of circus type food.  We had sausages, corn, giant pretzels, fruit, and "Dumbo Ears".  I know some of that isn't really circus food, but oh well.






Dessert was ice cream clowns:






We are watching the movie right now!

ETA:  I have no idea why some of my photos are so blurry.  The "Ring of Fire" one was taken by DD, so that could explain that one, but the others are a mystery.


----------



## Suz D

Most of the ideas came from here but I thought of several of the food items myself.  Here's what we had/did

Dinner:
*Lightening McQueen's speedy sandwiches *(chicken salad on a hoagie bun with toothpicks for axels, cucumber slices for wheels, and black olives for headlights).  These ended up looking more like bugs with wheels but it worked.
*Doc Hudson's Deviled Eggs*
*Sally's Sweet Orange Slices*
*"Mack" a-roni salad* (This was my favorite)
*Pit Crew Carrot sticks & dip*
*Mater's Motor Oil Sundaes Vanilla ice cream with hot fudge topping*

Our activities:
*Stop and Go game *(outside weather permitting). I have a sign that I made for the children's choir that is a stop sign on one side and a green light on the other. We'll run in the front yard until the sign says "Stop" and then go when it's green.
*Where is Lightening McQueen*? We have a matchbox type LM car and we'll hide it around the house. 
*Fillmore's traffic lights *to go with our sundaes. I used sugar wafer cookies & cut a bit off the bottom to make them more to size.  Covered with a thin layer of chocolate frosting to hold one each of a red, yellow, and green M&M
*Cars coloring pages* who doesn't like to color? 
*Watch Cars*

I downloaded the Cars soundtrack to the IPod and played that while we ate.  For decorations I used red placemats, red serving bowls and plates, and we ate off pie tin "hubcaps". The centerpiece will be tomorrow's breakfast treat or tonight's late night snack. A stack of mini-chocolate covered donuts stacked like Louigi's tire stack with "Cars" parked around it. 

It wasn't hard to put together (mostly food) and it was lots of fun. My family didn't know what we were doing, just that we were having a fun family night.

Overall it was really fun.  I wish I would have taken pictures!  Thanks so much to PrincessTigerLily for starting this thread.  I've had so much fun planning this and future nights!

Suz D


----------



## stone0990

This is the best thread EVER!!! Ok, calling all on your creative minds for this one...Phineas and Ferb!

My DS5 LOVES this show and it is his pick for our "Disney night"...!!!

I am thinking a "secret agent" activity, but can't think of anything for food, any ideas greatly appreciated!

Ali


----------



## MeMom

nancy drew said:


> Dessert was ice cream clowns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are watching the movie right now!




Those are cute!  I might let my 3rd graders make them this week when we have our close-out party.

I, too, appreciate everyone sharing their ideas.  It is so nice to see families having Disney fun at home.  Having these times brings you closer together, creates wonderful memories for the kids, and makes the waiting time between Disney trips more bearable.

Our next Disney party will be in June when we do our Pop party for Father's Day.  It'll be to honor the men in the family and to celebrate our trip to Disney and Pop Century in July.


----------



## mgjmom615

Love the Dumbo night. We are doing this Sunday night my ds10, nephew is autistic age 9. Any ideas for games, crafts for this age?  I am excited to do this. This is the best site.


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

Hi everybody! Im a newbie to posting on the DISboards, although Ive frequently checked in on the boards the past few years to read some of the discussions and check out what people are saying about new stuff at Disney. A month ago I found this post and have recently made my way through reading it and seeing all the fabulous pictures. My family and I are planning a trip for next May, and I thought everyone would enjoy having a monthly pre-Disney party/movie night in anticipation for our trip. My nephews both have an extensive Disney movie collectionso we already have that part of the equation. 
Heres a little about us. Theres me, Alicia (23), my DisMom, DisDad, DSis, DisNephew (15), DisNephew (9) and DisNiece (1). Ive been to Disney World five times, and weve been as a family four of those times. This will be DisNieces first time going, so that makes it special for all of us! 
Our first pre-Disney bash was yesterday, May 22, and it was a Pirates of the Caribbean themed night. 













We had cannonball subs, or meatball sammies as Rachael Ray would say 





barbequed chicken legs and wings





and pirate potatoes (baked potatoes with all the fixings).





For dessert we had black pearl cookies. I placed a black jelly bean in between two shell shaped cookies. (Whoppers would work well too).





After dinner, my youngest DisNephew went on a Treasure Hunt with clues I left around the house, like Buried treasure is almost always stored in a chest, where do pirates go when their tired and need to _____?  Once he would get the clue, in this case rest, he would run to the next place to get the next clue until ultimately he made it to his treasure (some snacks for him and a Tinkerbell watch for DisNiece.) Then we watched Pirates of the Caribbean Dead Man's Chest. It was a great night! Everyone is looking forward to next month!
I want to thank PrincessTigerLily so much for starting this thread! Also, thanks to all the wonderful people who share their great ideas on here!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Peter Pan Fan 22: Wow!  LOVE your Pirates night!  The black pearl cookies were so clever!! What did you use to "glue" them, any special type of icing?  Love the Hidden Plate Mickey touch!  Please, please continue to post photos of your upcoming nights!!!


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

Thanks PrincessTigerLily! The "glue" was just regular chocolate icing. It worked better than I expected. No shells closed on us during our meal.  

Next month we're doing an "Under the Sea" theme. Super excited!


----------



## nancy drew

I love the Pirates one!  I'll have to save the Black Pearl cookies idea for whenever we do that one!

Tonight we had Lady and the Tramp night!  We watched the movie first, since we haven't seen it at all.  After the movie we had a Dog Show, where each of us took turns showing off our tricks.  I then hid 4 bones (cut out of brown paper) for each child (with their name on each bone so there is no "He has more!!!!!!" stuff ).  I asked them what dogs like to hide, and they yelled "Bones!!!!!!"  And I told them to only find their own bones, and if they find someone else's they should leave it there.  So they searched for bones and found them!  

Then we made handprints, since Lady and Tramp make prints in the sidewalk:






I happened to have the handprint kits.  XMIL had given me a set from Pottery Barn Kids when DD was born, and after trying to get a handprint when she was a baby I set them aside.  5 years later I decided it was time to try again.  

Then we had our Lasy and the Tramp inspired meal:






Naturally we had spaghetti and meatballs, and garlic bread because DS and I love it.  Green beans seemed like a good way to round out the meal, and for dessert we had "Puppy Chow".  I had the kids help make this earlier in the day, because I was afraid they wouldn't want to eat it if I just introduced it as Puppy Chow.  They are weird like that.  Luckily, they loved it.  They even tried eating it like dogs.  

Next time (Friday) is Cinderella.  I have no idea how I will get DS on board with this.  A year ago he would have been fine, but now... not sure.  He is used to the princess stuff, but he is starting to fight it a little.  

DS had a hard time with Lady and the Tramp, actually.  He kept saying "This movie makes my feelings hurt" because of the way the dogs were treated at times.  I can't say I blame him.  I had a really hard time with stuff like that as a kid, and even now it hurts a little to watch.


----------



## Deffenm

Yeah,  more ideas.  We had our first night on Sunday night.  Our theme was Lion King.  For the activities I bought craft kits that were of a lion, tiger, and zebra.  Each kid made an animal and then while they were getting their PJ's on I hid them and then they went on a Safari Hunt looking for them.  For Dinner we had Steak (what else do lion's eat), Salad (Grass), Bread (birds eat bread), and raisins (Bugs). For desert we made Zebra cupcakes (marble swirled cake batter) We had lemonaide to drink.  I didn't really decorate much just our yellow table cloth as I threw this together kind of quickly.  I can't wait for our next theme night.  I might actually remember to take pictures this time.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Found a do-it-yourself recipe to make the handprint molds:
http://www.holidaycrafter.com/article1012.html


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

The index has (FINALLY) been fully updated!  From time to time, there my be inaccuracies on the _page #_ due to the increasing size of the index in post #1, so always use the _post #_ as your guiding beacon!
Wow, over 113 theme nights, keep them coming!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

**One of my most favorites as a kid!**

Movie - Ben and Me

Menu - A Fourth of July Feast!
Benjamin's Franks
Watermelon Star Pops
http://jas.familyfun.go.com/recipefinder/display?id=40924
Patriot Potato Salad
http://www.razzledazzlerecipes.com/fourth/herbed-potato-salad.htm

Make pretzel sparklers!
http://www.razzledazzlerecipes.com/fourth/pretzel-sparklers.htm

Read the Declaration of Independence:
http://www.razzledazzlerecipes.com/fourth/declaration.htm

Make a Ben Franklin kite (minus the key, of course!):
http://www.pbs.org/benfranklin/exp_kite.html

Oh, how I love Family Fun Magazine's crafts!  Here's a few to choose from:
4th of July wavers (great to bring to a parade!)
http://jas.familyfun.go.com/arts-and-crafts?page=CraftDisplay&craftid=11034
Star Spangler Hat
http://jas.familyfun.go.com/arts-and-crafts?page=CraftDisplay&craftid=10185
Patriotic Pedicure
http://jas.familyfun.go.com/arts-and-crafts?page=CraftDisplay&craftid=11786
Lady Liberty Crown and Torch
http://jas.familyfun.go.com/arts-and-crafts?page=CraftDisplay&craftid=10522


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Movie - The Legend of Sleepy Hollow

Menu - Ichabod's Schoolhouse Chili  (family-friendly, not spicy!)
http://www.sherriallen.com/food/chili.html
Brom Bones' Breadsticks
http://jas.familyfun.go.com/recipefinder/display?id=50576
Katrina's Caramel Apples
http://hicards.com/platinum/bizarre/caramel2.html

Activities: Carve pumpkins, of course!
My DH loves this site to get ideas for carving his annual masterpiece:
http://www.zombiepumpkins.com/

Consider hosting a pumpkin carving party with awards for each entry.  We do this every year with grandparents, aunts, uncles, etc.

Toast your pumpkin seeds!
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Roasted-Pumpkin-Seeds/Detail.aspx

Pumpkin carving tips from my mother:
Spray the finished pumpkin with a weak solution of water and bleach to deter mold.
Prevent cut edges from drying out and shriveling by applying a thin layer of Vaseline to the cut edges.
Live pumpkin potpourri: cut off the pumpkin top and scrape out the inside.  Carve round vents with an apple corer or paring knife.  Rub cinnamon or pumpkin pie spice onto the lid or push cloves into it.  Cut a hole in the pumpkin bottom in which to fit a metal cupped tea light candle.  Place on a saucer or safe surface.  The pumpkin will emit fragrance for 6 hours.

Start a new Halloween "secret-treat" tradition in your neighborhood, Boo someone:
http://organizedchristmas.com/youve-been-booed


----------



## ChrisnKim913

Just curious, but what is in the Puppy Chow?


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Crispix Puppy Chow 
12 oz. box Crispix cereal
1/2 cup butter
1 cup peanut butter 
12 oz. pkg. chocolate chips
2 to 3 cups powdered sugar

In medium microwave-safe bowl, combine butter, peanut butter and chocolate chips and microwave on high for 2 to 3 minutes, stirring once during cooking, until mixture is melted and smooth. Place the cereal in another large bowl and pour the melted mixture over the cereal. Stir until the cereal is thoroughly coated. Pour the powdered sugar into a large plastic food bag. Pour the coated cereal into the powdered sugar and shake until it is well covered with the sugar. Pour the cereal onto wax paper to cool and dry. Store in tightly covered containers at room temperature.


----------



## nancy drew

ChrisnKim913 said:


> Just curious, but what is in the Puppy Chow?



It is the "Muddy Buddies" recipe from the box of Rice Chex.  Very tasty!!!!!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

I am hoping that Netflix delivers "Bedtime Stories" in time for our family fun night on Tuesday...haven't seen this one yet.  Can anyone help with ideas for food/activities/crafts??

Thanks!

Also, how about ideas for an "UP" night?  You can come home from the movie theatre and have a dinner and activity.  Some ideas so far...decorate with some helium balloons tied to each person's chair; make a "scout sash" using brown felt and award each child with a "scout badge" (another color of felt in a circle, use fabric/puffy paint to draw a corresponding image) to attach to sash when activity is successfully completed; balloon burst game (group into two teams, use your balloons tied to your chair and see who can pop them the fastest, badge would have a balloon drawn on in paint); learn to tie a scout knot (check boy scout websites, badge will have a knot in a rope); if you have a fire pit out back you can learn how to properly start and snuff out a fire (badge will be a campfire, of course); first aid (red cross symbol); helping others (do a good deed for someone in the family or a neighbor, symbol is heart), etc.
Anyone seen this and have some menu ideas???


----------



## nancy drew

I haven't seen Bedtime Stories, but how about a pajama party?  Wear your jammies and have pizza and popcorn, and tell stories, naturally.  

We are doing Lilo and Stitch this week.  Last week was Cinderella, and I don't think I shared pics or anything.  It went really well!  We had a royal feast by candlelight, I hid separated pairs of DD's dress up shoes and had the kids find them, then let them take turns hiding them, we made crowns, and watched the movie!  Pretty simple, but fun!


----------



## nicolepdonnelly

PrincessTigerLily said:


> I am hoping that Netflix delivers "Bedtime Stories" in time for our family fun night on Tuesday...haven't seen this one yet.  Can anyone help with ideas for food/activities/crafts??
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Also, how about ideas for an "UP" night?  You can come home from the movie theatre and have a dinner and activity.  Some ideas so far...decorate with some helium balloons tied to each person's chair; make a "scout sash" using brown felt and award each child with a "scout badge" (another color of felt in a circle, use fabric/puffy paint to draw a corresponding image) to attach to sash when activity is successfully completed; balloon burst game (group into two teams, use your balloons tied to your chair and see who can pop them the fastest, badge would have a balloon drawn on in paint); learn to tie a scout knot (check boy scout websites, badge will have a knot in a rope); if you have a fire pit out back you can learn how to properly start and snuff out a fire (badge will be a campfire, of course); first aid (red cross symbol); helping others (do a good deed for someone in the family or a neighbor, symbol is heart), etc.
> Anyone seen this and have some menu ideas???




As far as Bedtime Stories goes- there is a really cute guinea Pig in the movie- mabe you could make a "guinea pig chow" for the movie-like popcorn with m&s and pretles or something?
Maybe- create your own bedtime stories- or go around the group and finish eachothers' few lines
eg: Once upon a time there was a princess and a black cat.  they were walking down .... someone else ads a few lines... then someone else until you have a totally funny disconjoined story!


----------



## Queenof5

These are some of the cutest ideas, kudos to all of you and your craftiness!!


----------



## briarbear

We had our first Disney Countdown Dinner Monday, and it was a hit with the kids. I didnt tell them we wheredoing anything so when the came home and seen the decorations they were really excited.
We did POTC.  A family fav.
Menu
Pirate Pizza boats
Black Pearl Pudding ( Chocolate Pudding)
Pirate Brew


----------



## MyPeanut&Bug

Whew! I have spent the better part of my online time for a week now reading this whole thread - and I have thouroughly enjoyed it. 

We just got back last month and are already planning our next trip in 2 years. After reading this awesome thread, we're going to do a Disney night once a month or so between now and then to keep us all excited and Disney-fied.  Think we'll do our first one in a few weeks - DD's birthday party (Cinderella theme!) is next weekend and I need to finish planning that first!

Thank you all so much for the wonderful ideas and pictures!!


----------



## my2disneyboys

MyPeanut&Bug said:


> Whew! I have spent the better part of my online time for a week now reading this whole thread - and I have thouroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> We just got back last month and are already planning our next trip in 2 years. After reading this awesome thread, we're going to do a Disney night once a month or so between now and then to keep us all excited and Disney-fied.  Think we'll do our first one in a few weeks - DD's birthday party (Cinderella theme!) is next weekend and I need to finish planning that first!
> 
> Thank you all so much for the wonderful ideas and pictures!!



I love your quote!!


----------



## Gretchen3ajoshmom

Tahank you for the ideas!!  We had a Nemo night and the kids loved it! (except ds 13, he thought we were nuts)  Since then ds 2 wants to watch Nemo every day......  time for another theme night!  Thanks again!!


----------



## my2disneyboys

Can anyone give me ideas for Bolt?  We are working on a book called "Disney A-Z.  Each week we will work on a different letter and name the rides and characters that begin with that letter, we also pick a word of the week to learn.  Guess what this weeks word is?????

*BOLT!*

So we will be incorporating our Disney Nights with the letter of the week!  Please send me any ideas you have for Bolt!

Thanks!!


----------



## disdrmg

Quick!  We are doing a last minute disney night tonight and to kick off the summer vacation we are going to HSM 2.  Any ideas for food, games, crafts, etc.???? thanks!!!


----------



## my2disneyboys

*Tonight was Bolt for the "Letter B"*






*For Activity we taught Daisy a new trick!*











*For Dinner we had:*

Dog Bones






Berry Bolt Yogurt
Maca"RHINO" and Cheese
"Cat"sup






*For Dessert we had:*
"Mittens" Milk
Hero Dogs






It was a fun night!


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

I love the dog bones! My nephew would get a kick out of those. Great pics!


----------



## disney_girl92

My friend and I are hosting a table at a Calendar party. For those of you who don't know that is , the party consists of 12+ tables, each table decorated to fit a month or a certain theme. We chose disney!

We wanted to have varied movies and characters included in our table but are having a hard time coming up with foods, decoration ideas, table settings, etc. If anyone has any ideas please they would be greatly appreciated!

Oh,
we have to have an awesome centerpiece because it is an raffle item. Any ideas on that as well?

THANKS!!!


----------



## MeMom

We are going to be in Disney World one month from today.  To celebrate, we had a POP party for Father's Day, since we will be staying at Pop Century.

I blew up the Pop logo and colored it for the table background.






50's decor.






We had a food court with:

pizza






Mom's Night Out






and my oldest son's favorite Pop food court choice, Penne Pasta.






For dessert, we had brownies and tie-dyed cheesecake.











Pop used to have coffee cups and frosty mugs, but they don't any more.






I'm glad we got them long ago! 

We officially started our countdown calendar.











We made Play-Doh animals.






Doesn't my giraffe look jus like the one at Pop?!?!? 





















At the end of the meal, we revealed in the form of a guessing game that we would spend our last two nights at Wilderness Lodge, where my oldest sone has wanted to stay for several years.






He was pretty happy about it!

We'd love to have you all follow along, if you read trip reports.  We are also planning to have live updates.

Our pre-trip report is up and running and is called:






This is Brooklynn.






And this is Bella.






I haven't put the link in my signature yet.  
We hope you'll join us!
In the meantime, let's keep enjoying Disney at home with all of these awesome ideas that everyone is sharing!


----------



## hopeis

Well, our house had a Hannah Montana birthday party just this week. Not a Disney Movie but on Disney Family Channel. Girls were given "backstage passes" when they arrived.

Food: Pop Star Pizza ~ turned triangle pizza slices backwards and arranged on a platter to make a star
Pop Star Punch ~ rimmed the glasses with purple sugar, threw 'pop rocks' in the glasses and filled with punch so they fizzed and popped
AND Pink Guitar cake

Activities ~ Hot Microphone (like hot potatoe)
   ~ Hidden Microphone (hid a microphone, all the girls had to look for it and once they found it quietly sit down until everyone found it. First person to find it got to hid it for another round.
  ~ Celebrity Buzz (Telephone)
  ~ dress up relay
  ~ wanted to teach them the Hoe Down Throw Down but ran out of time

Craft ~ we made shrink art guitar rings

Mom and Dad wore "Security" tshirts

You can check out photos of the birthday at
http://girlsglitterngiggles.blogspot.com


----------



## hopeis

Whoops, should have put that post on the birthday theme page. Sorry all!


----------



## my2disneyboys

*Tonight for the letter "C", we watched Camp Rock!*






For Dinner we had a cookout- and had Hamburgers, Corn on the Cob, Beans - It was yummy.  

*For Dessert *we made Smores and popped some Jiffy Popcorn to have while we watched the movie.
















*For the activity* Daddy made a tent and we put the kids sleeping bags in the livingroom to watch the movie.  We all had to be a character in the movie, and when that character would sing, we would have to get up and sing/dance that part!


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

We had our second pre-Disney party recently and it was a blast! Our theme for this one was "An Under the Sea Adventure."





Mickey was in his swim trunks ready for the party! 





I put goldfish on the table for munching before the food was finished.









For dinner we had Shrimp Cocktail,





Chef Louis’ famous Shrimp Creole and Shrimp & Sausage Jambalaya (Sebastian may have gotten away from him, but the shrimp weren’t so lucky),





Seaweed Pasta (stir-fry shrimp and vegetables),





Shell Pasta (mac & cheese).





For dessert we had blueberry muffins that I added pictures of characters so everyone could pick their favorite.





After dessert we played "Go Fish"





Then we had a “crab race” (Players hold their ankles and run sideways like a crab to the finish line. If at any time the players let go of their ankles or fall they have to start over again.) Try it... very, very funny!

Then we took a vote on whether or not to watch Finding Nemo or one of the three Little Mermaid movies. We ended up watching "The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning" because a few of us hadn’t seen it yet. I recommend it if you like The Little Mermaid. It explains a lot!


----------



## MomTo4+more

We had a Monster's Inc. lunch today.  I made the cupcakes I saw posted on here of Mike and Sully.  We made pizza doors by shaping the dough like little doors and letting each child design their own with various pizza toppings.  We drank Sully punch - blue gatorade with sprite and purple ice cubes.  Make the ice cubes by freezing purple gatorade or koolaid.

I have pictures, but they will have to come later when my camera and computer decide to cooperate with each other for once.


----------



## my2disneyboys

Last night we watched Miracle. - What a great movie!!






For Dinner we had an ALL AMERICAN BBQ! (We had to eat inside because of thunderstorms and rain!)






For Dessert we had 4th of July Doughnuts!! (hidden mickey alert!)






For the Activity we went outside and the kids got to do some Sparklers and Daddy let off a few firecrackers.... They had a blast!!











Happy 4th of July!!!


----------



## Macduffy

Thank you all for your AMAZING ideas! We had our first Disney Theme Night (which is now every Friday until our trip in Sept)! Tonight's movie was Aladdin 
I hadn't seen this movie in ages and was so happy the boys liked it!

We took the boys playroom table and cushions from the couch. I decorated the table with scarf's from the dollar store! 






Jafar Kabob's!






Raja Cookies (these we soooo easy to make)






DS was sooo excited






Abu's Monkey Bread






Making Magic Carpets






This was so fun - and addictive! I can't wait for A Bug's Life next week! Again thanks for the ideas


----------



## DisneyTripper

Macduffy, those kabobs look soooo delicious! My mouth is watering.


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

If any of you creative, wonderful parents want to adopt me...I'm available!

These are some of the cutest ideas I've seen in a long time -- really fantastic. I kinda wish my kids were a little younger again...they think they're getting "too cool" for themed stuff and animated flicks...sniff...


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Wow!  These are great, and love the pictures!!  Keep them coming please!  Also love the alphabet angle, very creative!!  Will try to update index this weekend.


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

We had our third pre-Disney party tonight and it was an Animal Kingdom themed night.











For dinner I was trying to go for food you would find at Flame Tree Barbeque. Weve never eaten there before, but its a must for our trip next year.
We had Shenzi, Ed, and Banzai BBQ Ribs and BBQ beef sandwiches, Kiaras corn bread,






Simbas Slaw and Pumbaas Potato Salad.






For dessert we had Rafikis Monkey Bread and Banana Pudding (I used animal crackers instead of wafer cookies).






For the activity we made Pipe Cleaner Safari Animals (Martha Stewart kit). They were far from greatness , but my nephew had fun making them. 






Next we watched The Lion King and everyone sang along. Its a favorite in our household! Cant wait until next time thanks again to everyone for sharing their ideas!


----------



## Macduffy

Well I wasn't sure DFN would happen this week. I have an ovarian cyst removed and wasn't feeling myself but I really wanted to have it. So it's a little lack luster but still fun!

I followed the Picnic suggestion and ordered in some KFC (told you it was slack!). I sliced up some Watermelon and made Francis' Not So Ladylike ladybugs (from PP). DS's LOVED these!!!
We made caterpillars from old egg cartons. I wanted to buy styrafoam balls and make a really big caterpillar but didn't have time to prepare it.
We watched the movie and ate our "worms and dirt" which the boyz LOVED too!


























Next week Incredibles!!!!!

Thanks again for all the ideas!!!


----------



## Macduffy

Okay here's our Incredibles Night


----------



## momminnie

these are so much fun to read about. We will be in Disney World Sept. So DS and I have been watching Disney movies (old Disney Movies,The Love Bug and Mr. Limpit) and popping jiffy PoP popcorn. We will be doing a disney dinner soon I hope.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Loving everyone's family night reviews and pics!  Keep them coming please.

Oh, how I LOVED  the Incredible Mr. Limpitt!  I'll have to check Netflix for that one!!!


----------



## devonsmommy

I've had two nights so far...Peter Pan and Winnie the Pooh.  I'll post pics later once the kids go in for a nap.

Last night we did Winnie the Pooh.  For dinner we had Chicken Fingers (I shaked and baked them!) with Pooh's Honey Mustard dipping sauce.  Someone provided the recipe for this in an earlier post somewhere.  We also had Tigger Tail pasta, and Rabbit's Honey Glazed Carrots.  Recipe was also provided from an earlier post.

For games we Hunted for Heffalumps.  I just printed out some and glued them on cardstock, then hid them around the house.  We also threw honeybees into a honeypot.  I just printed some out and glued them on little rocks.

For dessert we had Pooh's Whoopie Pies.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I am in the process of planning our first Family Movie Night for this Thursday night.  I am going to make spaghetti and meatballs.  I thought that there was a post with a meatball recipe but I can't find it.  Anyone know which post it is?

We will watch Lady and the Tramp and I bought Italian Ice for dessert.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

PrincessTigerLily said:


> I am hoping that Netflix delivers "Bedtime Stories" in time for our family fun night on Tuesday...haven't seen this one yet.  Can anyone help with ideas for food/activities/crafts??
> 
> Thanks!



I am hoping it's not too late but I have a couple ideas for the Bedtime Stories Movie Night.

They eat Cheeseburgers in the movie so I would make those.  The kid's mom goes out of town and she leaves them with her brother.  She is a healthfood nut and he serves them junk food. She serves Gluten-free wheat grass cake at a birthday party, he brings Chocolate chip cookies.

At the end of the movie they make s'mores.  It also rains gumballs.  I hope that gives you a few ideas.


----------



## Zeebs

Thanks to all that have contributed to this thread, we held our first family fun night today and had a lot of fun.  I have some pics if you are interested.  Unfortunately we won't be going back to WDW for a while, with a new baby and a house extension hopefully on the cards for the coming year.  So it is mighty fun to do something like this.

Activites: Make a ladybird, and decorate a flower.
Food: Garden Offerings, Catapillar Bread, Worms in Dirt and Ladybird strawberries.











While Daddy took the kids down the park I set up an activity for them to do.






Cullen and Daddy, making a lady bug and decorating a flower.






Think Daddy has done more sticking that Cullen






Seth not as much into arts and crafts so he went outside.






Back inside and having a go now.  Please ignore is soaking shirt, he is dribbling with teeth and won't keep a bib on.






Waiting for dinner, earlier in the day while Seth had a sleep, Cullen and I made some bread dough for the catapillar bread.  Also served was a Garden Offering - with worms, bugs and slugs in a grass sauce, (spagetti, olives and chicken with a pesto sauce)






Catapillar Bread..... it was quite yummy.






TV and lounge all ready for dessert and movie.






Worms in dirt and ladybird strawberries (which didn't turn out quite as I wanted them to but still yummy)






Ready to "dig" in.






Cullen trying a worm out.






Seth making me glad that I didn't bother doing the vacuuming until after our dessert picnic.

Once again thanks for all the suggestions, next month Family Fun Night will be presenting Toy Story.

Kirsten


----------



## jana616

These are all such fabulous ideas!  I'm looking for some advice.  We have time for 5-6 Family Disney nights before our trip.  I have two boys, ages 4 1/2 and just turned 2.  Which nights out of here would you recommend for us to get them excited?  Should I pick movies we haven't seen, or ones they've seen and loved?  Any advice would be great!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

jana616 said:


> These are all such fabulous ideas!  I'm looking for some advice.  We have time for 5-6 Family Disney nights before our trip.  I have two boys, ages 4 1/2 and just turned 2.  Which nights out of here would you recommend for us to get them excited?  Should I pick movies we haven't seen, or ones they've seen and loved?  Any advice would be great!



Your kids will love whatever you pick!  I think it would be great to do movies that you haven't seen.  

Our first night was last Thursday and even DH got a kick out of it. You can see pictures of our night in my trip report.  Our next one is this Thursday.  I picked Finding Nemo because Thursday my kids go back to school (just like the movie)

I am still trying to decide what we should eat.  I am thinking Shrimp on the Barbie!  *australian* and maybe some crabcakes.  With some swedish fish candy for desert?  Maybe Key Lime Pie?


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

Zeebs- Cute, cute, cute pictures! We're doing Toy Story for our next movie as well. I'm not sure what our activity will be yet, but I know pizza is on the menu. 

jana616- I would mix it up with some new unseen movies and some favorites. As far as what themed movie nights for your boys, I know my oldest nephew loved The Lion King when he was two and my younger nephew was all about The Incredibles a few years back (he was convinced he was Dash, and even wanted us to call him that. ). A newer favorite of little boys seems to be Cars. I also think you can't go wrong with Toy Story. Hope that helps. Good luck with your Disney Family Nights!


----------



## Macduffy

Phew... okay last night was Monster's Inc. and we had just finished hosting a pool party with 20 people (impromtu as the weather was super nice) but DS really wanted his movie night (which I was so happy about) so we went ahead with it as it wasn't a BIG to-do!

I decided do a Sleepover Theme - you know Monsters/Sleeping LOL!
So we laid out our sleeping bags on the floor and had all the traditional Sleepover munchies. Popcorn, gummie bears, I would have had chocolate chip cookie dough but for obvious reasonas settled for the actual cookies! We laid down on sleeping bags and pillows on the floor and watched the movie. 

We didn't do an activity  but DS didn't seem to mind! YDS was in bed after a long day so he missed it but it was nice just the three of us. Here are a few pics!


----------



## runskyhy

Everyone here is so creative! These ideas are awesome - thank you all so much for sharing them! 

Here are a few other ideas for 'Beauty and the Beast':

- Hershey's Kiss rosebuds (like Enchanted Rose) (instructions here: www.geocities.com/Heartland/Acres/3392/kissrose.html)

- Antler Decoration (like Gaston) Cut out a pair of deer antlers from brown paper and tape to the wall so the bottom of the antlers are at the height of the children. Have then stand in front of the antlers and take pictures of them as souvenirs.

- Book Reading  (Belle likes to read) Read a book together (such as 'Beauty and the Beast'? )

- Have each child come up with an invention and draw it on paper (like Belle's dad invention that broke them out of the basement) 

- Snowball fight or toss (like Belle and the Beast's snowball fight in 'Something There') (Can used cotton balls if you local weather doesn't co-operate with your plans)

- Learn and practice some french words.

Thanks again!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

runskyhy, great ideas!  Please keep them coming!!


----------



## DisneyDoc5

Thank you PrincessTigerLily for this thread, I can't wait to get started planning.  You have obviously put a ton of work into this!  I'm totally inspired!


----------



## disney<333

I was thinking today of some Disney ideas and heres what we have
On thursday were having disney dinner. 
Today the whole family made the menu and named a food after each character Heres our menu:
Piglet's Poppin lemonade
Pluto's Hotdogs
Daisy's garden salad - Were staying at the dolphin and the gift shop's name is Daisy's Garden
Ballo's Banana Split
Chip n' dales smores - Were going to the chip n dale campfire sing a long
Marlin's mashed Potatos
Chicken Little's chicken nuggets
Pooh's personal pizza
Tarzan's turkey burgers
The king of hearts key lime pie
Figment's French fries
Crush's carrots
Cinderalla's Cherrys
Abby Mallard's Apple Wedges
It's a buffet
The kids are going to help cook and are excited.
Also next week the Hannah Montana Movie comes out on dvd
so were going to watch the movie then everybody has to dance to a Hannah song and then end the night with a family favorite Hand's down (Board game)
The week after watch Ice Princess and then go ice skating 
I also want to have everyone make a character mask if you want a none face character with paper plates and paint. and dress up as a character and wear the mask and then sign autograph books and take pictures
Also one last one on our october trip we will be eating at sci fi so were going to have a hamburger/rib dinner and then just put on the lamps so we have light but not a whole lot and watch Herbie fully loaded while we eat.
Let me know what you think of my ideas and I'll post pictures of them and say how they want in PTR and TR so take a look.


----------



## TwoGirlsandDisney

The Cars 
We had race car BBQ chicken subs, traffic light treats, Mater's oil sundaes, and used hubcaps (pie tins) to serve. 














 BBQ Chicken Subs loook amazing.  Can you post your recipe?


----------



## BrookeTx

We are going to be doing a disney party in about 2 weeks. Wizards of Waverly Place movie is playing the same evening. 

any food ideas?


----------



## DisneyDoc5

Yippie, we just had our first Disney Family Fun Night tonight, Lady and the Tramp!  Kids ages 4-10, DH, DGrandma, all had a great time.  I would love some direction from my fellow Dis friends on how to post pics, then I will share the night via photos.  Thanks for all of the awesome ideas, we had a great time!


----------



## disney<333

BrookeTx said:


> We are going to be doing a disney party in about 2 weeks. Wizards of Waverly Place movie is playing the same evening.
> 
> any food ideas?



Let me see if i can get my creative mind flowing
Maybe you can have 'potion soup' and the russos (the family on waverly place) own a sub shop so maybe everyone can make their own sub. And then for dessert bake wizard hat shaped cookies or something. Also decorate with a tropical theme because the movie takes place in a tropical setting. Let me know if I helped. Maybe for an activity everyone can take turns making spells and make wizard hats?


----------



## disney<333

DisneyDoc5 said:


> Yippie, we just had our first Disney Family Fun Night tonight, Lady and the Tramp!  Kids ages 4-10, DH, DGrandma, all had a great time.  I would love some direction from my fellow Dis friends on how to post pics, then I will share the night via photos.  Thanks for all of the awesome ideas, we had a great time!


Hi,
Glad to hear disney night turned out so great
I know how you feel on the pictures it took me FOREVER to figure out. First you need to upload the pictures to the computer. Then make an account on photobucket.com. Once you have an account you need to opload the pictures to there. Then mouse over to the photo and it will say link options click on img code and then copy the code for bulletons and boards and then  paste on to the thread. Let me know if you need more detailed help


----------



## disneycrazy2004

merfsko said:


> Sorry for the three-month or so delay; just switched computers.
> 
> On page 19, I posted our ideas for our 'Disney Theme Park Night.'
> I FINALLY got around to uploading the pictures form that.
> They are not as elaborate as many of the one's already posted, but keep in mind that our youngest is 16, and I was probably the most excited about the decoration out of our entire group- so they are very modest.
> 
> Here we go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our dinner... 'Minnie' dogs, Mickeroni, Fries, Ear-shaped pancakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dessert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirates of the Caribbean...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin/Toy Story Mania...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom boardgame...


 

I love it - where did you get the board game from - my kids would love that game.


----------



## DisneyDoc5

disney<333 said:


> Hi,
> Glad to hear disney night turned out so great
> I know how you feel on the pictures it took me FOREVER to figure out. First you need to upload the pictures to the computer. Then make an account on photobucket.com. Once you have an account you need to opload the pictures to there. Then mouse over to the photo and it will say link options click on img code and then copy the code for bulletons and boards and then  paste on to the thread. Let me know if you need more detailed help



Thank you, thank you!  I am going to give it a try right now!


----------



## DisneyDoc5

Yes, I figured out how to post pictures!!!  So here is our first Disney Family Fun Night, Lady and the Tramp.  We had pasta and meatballs, Lady's salad, Tramp's garlic bread, and cherry (juice) wine.  While I was cooking I had the kids and grandma start a Lady and the Tramp puzzle (found it at Michael's - it has several puzzles in one box, with the coupon it was about $8).  Then we had dinner.  After dinner, they colored Lady and the Tramp pictures I found on Disney.com printable page (this is also where I downloaded the decorations on the table - all free).  Then we had a paw print hunt, each child searched for a separate paw print color, when they found all six, they got a box with bones on it and inside was a ball with that sparkle juice on the inside.  I made puppy chow (recipe on the rice chex box) for a snack and they ate it out of bowls like dogs.  Then we all sat down and watched the movie.  It was a huge hit with all ages and they are busy helping me plan a party for every movie they can think of!  Thank you to everyone that has contributed to this thread, I love it!


----------



## merfsko

disneycrazy2004 said:


> I love it - where did you get the board game from - my kids would love that game.



We actually found it at Toys 'R Us.  It's a lot of fun, especially if you're a fan of the parks (which we all are). You get to "visit" the attractions and move around the park

-merfsko


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

We had our fourth pre-Disney party on Friday night. It was a "Toy Story Mania" party! None of us have gotten a chance to ride the ride, so its something we all look forward to doing on our trip next year. 





Cowboy Mickey









Toy Story Pizza Planet in HS was the inspiration for the menu. It made for a really easy night since we just picked up some pizzas from our favorite pizza place. The rest of the menu included Buzzs Breadsticks, Sarges Salad, Bo Peeps Banana Nut Muffins and Woodys Cowboy Cake.





It was also my sisters birthday, so we stuck candles in the cake and sang "Happy Birthday" after watching Toy Story.





We had planned to play a Disney trivia game after the movie, but we got started a little late and everyone was really tired. I dont think anyone noticed though, it was fun watching my sister open up her presents.

Side note: We originally were planning on going to Disney World at the beginning of June, but now we think it might work out better if we go the last week of April instead.  Everyone is really excited that we might get to go sooner but disappointed that might mean two less pre-Dis party nights.  We just might have to have one every week in April instead of every month. 

Thanks again PrincessTigerLily for the great thread and MeMom for the inspiring post on pg. 11.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

I love opening my email and seeing that there is a new comment or report with photos for this thread!!!  You guys are awesome!!!


----------



## Pavy

Just went shopping for some of my theme night decorations.  If there is a Michael's craft store by you, they have a ton of pirate, luau, and fish themed decorations and crafts on sale 80% off!!  They are perfect for Peter Pan, Lilo and Stitch, Finding Nemo, Little Mermaid, etc!!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Tonight is our Disney Family Movie Night.  We will be watching Aladdin and dining Moroccan Style.

On the Menu
Beef Shish Kebabs
Couscous
Falafel in Pita bread with Tomato, Lettuce, and cucumber topped with Cucumber yogurt sauce
Hummus with Pita triangles.


Baklava for desert! 

I hope to add some pictures later.


----------



## spoonfulofsugr

I just wanted to share the best Disney night we have ever had. This video will definitely make you smile.

WATCH ME!!!


----------



## baloo's girl

My daughter decided we needed to have a Wizards of Waverly Place the movie family night tomorrow night (for the movie premiere on Disney Channel). Our ideas are inspired from the Disney channel website for WoWP. There's even a party planner on the site.

Movie: The Wizards of Waverly Place The Movie 

Food:
Pigs in Beach Blankets
Max's Crazy Cut Out Sandwiches
Russo-touille
Pina Colada Beachie Sorbet (sorbet from Costco in real fruit shells)
Tropical Banana Pudding

Activities:

Journey to the Cave of Darkness (treasure hunt): follow the pineapple (paper cutouts) trail, don’t fall in the quicksand (pillows to jump over), collect the golden statue (soccer trophy) and the energy crystal (cheap chrystal vase) on your way to the cave (made of blankets and chairs).  

Quest for the Stone of Dreams-find stones (marbles) hidden in the cave, collect 5 and win a prize. 

Create our own postcards (using card stock and markers), use these to send from Disney next month.


----------



## khighgirl

I'm looking for ideas for Race to Witch Mountain.  Does anyone more creative than me have any good ideas?

Thanks,
Kelli


----------



## KingdomHearts

OMG I cant wait to do the Alice in Wonderland theme... I love it! Thanks!


----------



## DisneyTripper

spoonfulofsugr said:


> I just wanted to share the best Disney night we have ever had. This video will definitely make you smile.
> 
> WATCH ME!!!


 
What an awesome sister and brother-in-law! Have a magical trip.


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

I haven't seen Race to Witch Mountain, but from seeing the preview I know it's about a taxi cab driver (The Rock) trying to get these two kids to their spaceship so they can return to their planet.

The only ideas I have are possible activities. You could always get the kids to each draw a spaceship, or make one out of play-doh.

I also think it might be fun to let them go on their own race to try to get to Witch Mountain. You could have activities throughout the house, like put a puzzle together in one room, build a tower out of blocks in the next, then throw a few balls in a laundry basket (or something like that). Maybe have a little toy spaceship at the end so they can feel like they succeeded.


----------



## SharonLovesMickey

This thread is AWESOME!  Thank you for all your ideas!!  Our baby is due to arrive in November and I get sad thinking about missing out on WDW next year, but now we can celebrate at home!  THANK YOU!


----------



## SharonLovesMickey

Toy Story-Mr. Potatohead Theme

We did this for my husband's birthday last year, but it could easily be a super-fun disney night:

Baked Potato Bar
Cake for dessert (use a football pan and then just stick potato head parts into it)

We played all kinds of silly games with our potato heads:
In 3 minutes see how many potatohead parts you can put on Mr. Potatohead
I gave each person a picture of a completed potatohead and whoever finished first won a prize (playdough!).
We did some potatohead trivia and watched old potatohead commercials on youtube (hilarious!).
But the best part was using mashed potatoes to sculpt a Mr. Potatohead!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

spoonfulofsugr said:


> I just wanted to share the best Disney night we have ever had. This video will definitely make you smile.
> 
> WATCH ME!!!



Your Video was amazing....what a wonderful surprise....now i'm heading over to catch up on your PTR


----------



## Dylan_&_Blake's_mom

subbing


----------



## KingdomHearts

spoonfulofsugr said:


> I just wanted to share the best Disney night we have ever had. This video will definitely make you smile.
> 
> WATCH ME!!!



OMG I have tears in my eyes.. that is so awesome!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

A couple pictures from our DFMN 

Aladdin was the Feature that evening.

We enjoyed some middle eastern foods.







Pita triangles, hummus, cucumber/yogurt sauce. 

Our Baklava for Dessert.






I forgot to take a picture of the Shish Kebab.


We also enjoyed watching 101 Dalmations.  For that evening we had Shepherd's Pie which is a British dish.  For dessert we had "Puppy Chow" 

which is 
9 cups Chex cereal (any variety)
1/4 cup peanut butter
1/4 cup butter
1 cup chocolate chips
1 tsp vanilla

1 1/2 cup powdered sugar

Combine peanut butter, chocolate chips, and butter in large pan and melt over low heat.  Stir in vanilla.  Remove from heat and stir in chex cereal.  Coat cereal with chocolate mixture.  

Pour powdered sugar over mixture and stir to coat cereal.  Or pour sugar and cereal mixture into extra large (2 gallon) ziploc bag and shake.

The cereal resembles puppy chow.

I didn't think of this until too late but Target has some cute little dog bowls in their $1 section. You could serve the puppy chow in those bowls for fun!

This week we are watching the original version of "Parent Trap"  and eating camp food.  Hot Dogs, Corn on the cob and smores!


----------



## dfchelbay

PrincessTigerLily said:


> We are collecting ideas for family fun nights with a Disney theme.  Use them to countdown to your trip or just keep the magic going at home!  Themes can be based on anything Disney-oriented (movies, rides, attractions, etc.) and we would like to have a coordinating meal and craft or activity.  Bring any and all ideas!
> 
> _INDEX_
> Page 1
> LILO AND STITCH _post #1_
> PETER PAN _post #2_
> LADY & THE TRAMP _post #4_
> ALICE IN WONDERLAND _post #6_
> THE THREE CABALLEROS _post #7_
> WALT'S BIRTHDAY(Dec. 5) _post #9_
> MARY POPPINS _post #10_
> THE LITTLE MERMAID _post #10_
> LE CELLIER NIGHTS _post #12_
> 101 DALMATIANS _post #13_
> Page 2
> COUNTDOWN PARTIES _post #18_
> CINDERELLA _post #22_
> TOY STORY _post #22_
> THE JUNGLE BOOK _post #22_
> THE PARENT TRAP _post #22_
> THE LION KING _post #22_
> ALADDIN _post #22_
> MULAN _post #23_
> POCAHONTAS _post #26_
> DUMBO _post #29-30_
> Page 3
> PINOCCHIO _post #35_
> THE MANY ADVENTURES OF WINNIE THE POOH _post #36-37_
> PIRATES OF THE CARRIBEAN _post #38_
> HERCULES _post #40_
> FINDING NEMO _post #42_
> SNOW WHITE _post #44_
> Page 4
> THE INCREDIBLES _post #46_
> MONSTERS, INC. _post #47_
> RATATOUILLE _post #48_
> A BUG'S LIFE _post #49_
> THE JUNGLE BOOK addt'l ideas _post #51_
> MEET THE ROBINSON'S _post #53_
> DINOSAUR! _post #59_
> Page 5
> BROTHER BEAR _post #62_
> SWISS FAMILY ROBINSON  _post #63_
> ROBIN HOOD _post #66_
> Page 6
> PETE'S DRAGON _post #77_
> COUNTRY BEARS _post #78_
> LADY AND THE TRAMP addt'l _post #88_
> CARS _post #89_
> CARS addt'l _post #90_
> Page 7
> THE SPIRIT OF MICKEY _post #92_
> THE ARISTOCATS _post #95_
> BROTHER BEAR & PETER PAN addt'l _post #97_
> CINDERELLA _post #105_
> Page 8
> JAMES AND THE GIANT PEACH _post #107_
> DARBY O'GILL/ST. PAT'S _post #111
> ENCHANTED post #114
> DISNEY DINNER PARTIES post #115
> ANIMAL KINGDOM 10TH ANNIV. w/pics post #120
> Page 9
> TWAS THE NIGHT BEFORE DISNEY post #125
> STAR WARS post #126
> ARISTOCATS addt'l w/pics post #128
> PETER PAN addt'l post #130
> NIGHTMARE BEFORE CHRISTMAS post #134
> Page 10
> DISNEY THEME w/pics post #138
> DISNEY BRUNCH post #143
> CINCO DE MAYO w/pics post #146
> CAROUSEL OF PROGRESS post #148
> Page 11
> MOTHER'S DAY PRINCESS TEA w/pics post #152
> TOY STORY MANIA w/pics post #156
> CHRONICLES OF NARNIA post #159
> HAUNTED MANSION post #161
> HUNCHBACK OF NOTRE DAME post #165
> Page 12
> MARY POPPINS addt'l post #168
> APPLE DUMPLING GANG post #170
> HOME ON THE RANGE post #170
> A BUG'S LIFE addt'l post #171
> MEET THE ROBINSON'S addt'l post #171
> SPY KIDS post #174
> TREASURE PLANET post #176
> SUMMER MAGIC post #177
> DISNEY GAME NIGHT post #180
> Page 13
> POLLYANNA post #183
> BEAUTY AND THE BEAST post #184
> VALIANT post #185
> DISNEY CRUISE LINE post #186
> THE WILD post #191
> EMPEROR'S NEW GROOVE post #194
> Page 14
> RECESS: SCHOOL'S OUT post #196
> WORLD SHOWCASE: MEXICO post #198
> Page 15
> WORLD SHOWCASE: MOROCCO post #215
> FANTASIA post #216
> MONSTERS, INC. PARTY w/pics post #219
> Page 16
> DISNEY CHRISTMAS w/pics post #231
> HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL post #237
> Page 17
> TINKERBELL  post #255
> Page 18
> THE GREAT MOUSE DETECTIVE  post #258
> HOME ON THE RANGE post #259
> THE LION KING  post #260
> THE SWORD IN THE STONE  post #261
> WALL-E  post #264
> THE PARENT TRAP addt'l  post #266
> CINDY & SLEEPING BEAUTY addt'l  post #267
> MICKEY & MINNIE SWEETHEART STORIES/Valen. Day  post #270
> Page 19
> MULAN review & addt'l  post #273
> THE PRINCESS DIARIES  post #275
> AMERICAN LEGENDS  (Johnny's Birthday 9/26)  post #277
> BOLT  post #278
> LITTLE MERMAID addt'l  post #280/post #282
> HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL  post #283
> WDW PARK  post #285
> Page 20
> BAMBI  post #293
> TARZAN  post #295
> RESCUERS DOWN UNDER  post #296
> OLIVER AND COMPANY  post #298
> THE FOX AND THE HOUND  post #300
> Page 21
> THE RESCUERS  post #301
> PORT ORLEANS FRENCH QUARTER (Fat Tuesday 3/24/09) post #305
> CINDERELLA w/pics  post #309
> CARS w/pics  post #309
> TOY STORY & BEAUTY/BEAST addt'l  post #315
> Page 22
> HOLLYWOOD STUDIOS  post #321
> LADY & TRAMP w/pics  post #323
> LITTLE MERMAID addt'l  post #325
> MONSTERS, INC. review  post #326
> Page 23
> THREE LITTLE PIGS  post #332
> PETER PAN w/pics  post #334
> MARY POPPINS addt'l  post #337
> PETER PAN addt'l  post #338
> HSM addt'l  post #339
> MONSTERS, INC. w/pics  post #340
> THE INCREDIBLES addt'l  post #343
> Page 24
> SONG OF THE SOUTH  post #352
> INCREDIBLES w/pics  post #353
> ALICE IN WONDERLAND addt'l  post #356
> Rage 25
> INVINCIBLE  post #361
> LADY AND THE TRAMP w/pics  post #362
> BEAUTY & THE BEAST w/pics  post #365
> BUG'S LIFE w/pics  post #368
> WE'RE GOING TO WDW!  post #373
> HUNCHBACK OF NOTRE DAME  post #375
> Page 26
> BEAUTY & THE BEAST addt'l  post #377
> PETER PAN w/pics  post #381
> FINDING NEMO w/pics  post #384
> Page 27
> ALADDIN addt'l  post #393
> MICKEY MOUSE CLUBHOUSE  397
> PLAYHOUSE DISNEY w/pics  post #399
> DAVY CROCKETT  post #401
> INDIANA JONES  post #404
> DISNEY THEME PARK  post #405
> Page 28
> ALADDIN w/pics  post #407
> MONSTERS, INC. BREAKFAST  post #411
> CARS w/pics  post #412
> Page 29
> TOY STORY PIZZA PLANET  post #426
> LILO & STITCH addt'l  post #429
> Page 30
> SONG OF THE SOUTH w/pics  post #438
> PETER PAN w/pics  post #440
> LILO & STITCH addt'l  post #442
> FANTASIA 2000  post #443
> Page 31
> LILO & STITCH LAVA CAKE RECIPE  post #454
> MEET THE ROBINSONS review  post #456
> PINOCCHIO addt'l  post #458
> Page 32
> MUPPETS  post #469
> TWAS THE NIGHT BEFORE DISNEY w/pics  post #471
> ALICE IN WONDERLAND w/pics  post #472
> BUG'S LIFE w/pics  post #474
> MONSTERS, INC. w/pics  post #476
> A VERY DISNEY DAY w/pics  post #477
> Page 33
> NEMO w/pics  post #484
> STAR WARS  post #488
> 'OHANAS MOTHER'S DAY w/pics  post #491
> BEAUTY AND THE BEAST w/pics  post #492
> Page 34
> CARS w/pics  post # 496
> EPCOT NIGHTS  post #499
> DUMBO w/pics  post #501
> CARS review  post #502
> PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN w/pics  post #506
> LADY & THE TRAMP w/pics  post #509
> LION KING addt'l  post #510
> Page 35
> BEN AND ME (4th of July)  post #513
> THE LEGEND OF SLEEPY HOLLOW (Halloween)  post #514
> 
> Here's one to start:
> Movie - Lilo and Stitch
> Menu - grilled chicken skewers and peanut dipping sauce
> coconut rice
> bread pudding with bananas foster sauce
> *recipes for dipping sauce and dessert from 'Ohanas can be found on allearsnet*
> Activities - construction paper and straw leis, crepe paper hula skirts (family
> fun magazine from a while back)
> 
> Plus if you think of other food or activities to fit in with someone's theme, please post it!_


_

We do Fort Wilderness Night.  We look on Disboards to see what movie will be showing at Disney's Fort Wilderness Campground.  We do the same thing at home that they do at the resort.  We light a fire in the fireplace to make smores and when it gets dark, we begin the same movie that Fort Wilderness is showing...then we feel like we're doing exactly the same thing that everyone at Disney's Fort Wilderness is doing at the same time they're doing it too.

It's not the same as being there, but it makes us feel a little closer for a little while.  _


----------



## kristasmom

Any ideas for "Tower of Terror"?  DD loves the ride, but I am too chicken.  Picked up the movie at the thrift store the other day and came across this thread and I want to get in on the fun.


----------



## mybestieismickey

khighgirl said:


> I'm looking for ideas for Race to Witch Mountain.  Does anyone more creative than me have any good ideas?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kelli



Well, it does take place in Las Vegas.  Why not a buffet?  Lots of quantity and lots of variety!  Sounds like dinner to me!


----------



## figment3258

We have all those popcorn buckets and resort mugs from the parks and for Disney movie nights we take them out and have a special treat in them.


----------



## floridascgirl

We just had our first movie night (I'll try to post pictures soon, I promise).  We watched The Incredibles and we had "Superhero" sub sandwiches, chips & Incredible dip and "Frozone" sundaes.  I must admit, I made some really cute menus, too.  I decorated the table with the colors of The Incredibles... a red tablecloth, yellow plates & cups and black napkins.  I also had a couple Incredible foil balloons tied to the chairs.   

It was lots of fun and we already have our next movie night planned...Monsters Inc.  Oh yea...I  made a list of a few movie quotes and the first person to recognize/hear it during the movie won....except I forgot to get a prize! 

Thanks for a super thread.  I really hope it keeps going!


----------



## momminnie

Sunday night we had a going to Disney dinner. We leave on Friday. My family of 3 and another family of 4. We had Goofy Goulash! (low country boil or frogmore stew). Donald duck garlic cheese  bread and a Mickey Mouse cake.We had some pins that we bought on e-bay (please don't slam me). We turned them all face down and the 3 boys chose one at a time to put on their lanyards that a sweet diser sent to me. I had gift bags full for them for the trip down.(for the are we there yet and I'm bored) I'm already looking forward to planning the next trip.


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

We had our fifth pre-Disney night and it was a "Mulan" themed party. 
Thanks to NHdisneylover for the great Mulan suggestions! 





Mickey http://www.freekidscrafts.com/asian_hat-e458.html





We ate take-out Chinese food from two of our favorite places. We also experimented with eating with chopsticks. I think only half of us stuck with them through the entire meal. 





I made paper lanterns to hang across the table. http://www.activityvillage.co.uk/chinese_lantern_chain.htm





I got 2 black take-out containers from Michael's and just put some red tissue paper to decorate the table.





I made an egg-carton dragon as the centerpiece. It was really simple and didn't take long at all.  http://www.activityvillage.co.uk/egg_box_chinese_dragon.htm





We ate the fortune cookies for dessert, but we also made a batch of chocolate chip cookies. Once they cooled, I put folded up Disney fortunes I had written on strips of paper underneath them. For example, one said "A Disney Adventure of a lifetime awaits you," another said something like "Pooh and friends are sure to show you a great time when you dine with them at the Crystal Palace."

It was a fun night! My mom declared it her favorite so far.


----------



## Zeebs

Wow that looks fabulous.  Shame our Chinese takeawy only comes in plastic containers.  We dont do those cool boxes anywhere I have seen in the UK.  I think you can buy them online so I could just decamp the food into them.

Kirsten


----------



## MagicMomentsMom

These are fabulous ideas! How do you do them? Once a week? or just a milestones? 
We have 69 days left from today and I'd like to start doing some of these--thanks for posting such great ideas!

Veronica


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

Kirsten- Thanks! Yeah, the take-out containers were a cool addition. I would buy them and do the switcheroo you mentioned.  

Veronica- We've been doing it once a month leading up to our trip in April. I wish we could do more, but everyone has different schedules and it's hard to set a date and time that's good for everyone. I would say the more you could fit in before your trip the better. They are so much fun!

FYI: Sunday night, Oct. 4th 7pm/6c is the Handy Manny Motorcycle Adventure movie. I think it's only going to be 45 mins long, but if you have a kid who is a Handy Manny fan I think that could make a cool night.


----------



## mommyintn

I just wanted to bump all these great ideas up, I found this thread a few days ago and forgot to subscribe to it and couldn't find it!


----------



## merfsko

We did a casual Toy Story Night to "celebrate" the 3D Double Feature. We had Pizza for dinner (pizza planet theme) and after the movie, we played with "toy story" toys. It was very last minute, so I didn't have alot to work with, but here it is:

Out thrown-together table





Barrel of Monkeys





Double Feature


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Wow!  I love the Mulan table !  Beautiful.  I need to be a little more elaborate for our last 4 nights. 

We enjoyed a Mary Poppins tea Party last week.  We have four more movie nights before our trip.  

We enjoyed tea sandwiches, crackers with goat cheese and sun dried tomato, cucumber slices and baby carrots with ranch dip, roasted asparagus, grapes, petit fours and chocolate dipped strawberries, and of course tea!

A couple photos of our food











This week we are going to watch Ratatouille.

We are going to eat 
Baguette, French Onion Soup, ratatouille, and creme puffs.

Anyone have any good ideas for decorations or activities?


----------



## imortalcandy

i love this thread! thanks everyone


----------



## Mom2Ben02

I LOVE this!!!


----------



## runskyhy

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> This week we are going to watch Ratatouille.
> 
> We are going to eat
> Baguette, French Onion Soup, ratatouille, and creme puffs.
> 
> Anyone have any good ideas for decorations or activities?



Besides the stuff in post #48, you could 

- decorate your own aprons

- make a chef's hat - instructions at:
http://jas.familyfun.go.com/arts-and-crafts?page=CraftDisplay&craftid=10587

- a mouse hunt for 'cheese': cut up inexpensive yellow sponges into triangles and hide them around the house for the children to find (similiar to how the mice in the movie hunted for trash but MUCH less dirty! Ha!)

- accent the table with white table cloth, wooden spoons, plastic mice (mice s/b easy to find this month.)

- post #128 has a fantastic eiffel tower decorated on a wall with painter's tape!


----------



## floridascgirl

This is such a fun, creative thread.  Any ideas for a good movie/theme night for halloween?


----------



## floridascgirl

Anyone?


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

floridascgirl said:


> Anyone?



Disney Halloween Movies

Haunted Mansion with Eddie Murphy

Pooh's Heffalump Halloween 

Halloween Town ( a Disney Channel Movie)

I ordered an older movie from the Disney Movie club.  *it hasn't arrived yet* It is called Ichabod and Mister Toad and has the headless Horseman.  We are hoping it comes before our trip.


----------



## nancy drew

I've been planning a Halloween Night for a while, since it is one of our favorite holidays.  We have several Halloween themed movies to watch, and might do a marathon of sorts.  So far our list includes:

**Mickey's House of Villains* (Mickey's House of Mouse show, where the villains from all of the movies take over the House of Mouse and show ghost/Halloween themed classic Mickey cartoons)
**Disney Sing Along: Happy Haunting*
**Charlie Brown Halloween* (I know, I know, not Disney, but the kids love this one)

We will likely choose a few of the following:

Mummy Dogs:  Unroll 1 can of Pillsbury breadstick dough.  Using a pizza cutter, slice thin, long pieces of dough, and wrap it around a hot dog, so the hot dog looks like a mummy.  Leave a space for "eyes" and cook as directed on the breadstick dough container.  When cooled, use ketchup or mustard to make "eyes".  
Spider Sandwiches:  Make sandwiches using fillings of your choice.  Use a round cookie cutter to cut a large circle from the sandwich.  Discard the remaining crust.  Take 8 thin pretzel sticks and insert between the bread slices to make spider legs.  Use condiments to make faces on the spiders.  
Witch Fingers/breadstick bones:  Form breadstick dough to make "bones" or "fingers".  Dip in "Bloody" tomato sauce.
Halloween Pasta:  Halloween shaped pasta, available at Cost Plus World Market
Halloween Tortilla Chips:  Also available at Cost Plus World Market
Halloween Cake/cupcakes:  Using the Halloween themed Funfetti cake mix and frosting

Activities:

Witch Hat ring toss
Halloween bucket toss game
Pumpkin carving
Make tissue ghosts
Make Halloween paper chain decorations

We will be doing this in the next 2 weeks (of course ) so I'm sure I will come up with some more ideas soon.

*****
We just had Pocahontas night!  We watched the movie, made cornbread from scratch, and had a mock Thanksgiving feast!  The kids also made totem poles from paper towel tubes.  We all had a great time!


----------



## merfsko

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> \
> I ordered an older movie from the Disney Movie club.  *it hasn't arrived yet* It is called Ichabod and Mister Toad and has the headless Horseman.  We are hoping it comes before our trip.



I've been wanting to watch this one for ages, but for some reason never got around to it! I'll see if I get my hands on it for Hallowe'en...


----------



## floridascgirl

I think we've decided to watch *The Nightmare Before Christmas *b/c none of us have seen it.  I'm trying to pull this together by tomorrow night, but I'm having a creativity block on the menu.  Since it's kinda last minute I'm going to keep it simple.

Maybe just ham, turkey & cheese sandwiches cut into a tombstone pattern and write RIP on the outside.  My DS11 said that he would make pumpkin bread.  Any other cute ideas to go with this movie?

I found a Jack Skellington pattern that we can use to carve our pumpkin.  Does anyone have ideas for table decorations?  Hmmm...


----------



## Suz D

Hi, 

I haven't read this thread for a few weeks, so I apologize in advance if this has already been posted.  A couple of days ago I was at Walmart and saw Hostess cupcakes that were Monsters and Aliens theme.  The fun thing is that they were frosted in blue with no other decorations so they would be really fun to use for Monsters Inc. night.  I would do that, but I loved the homemade cupcakes that were posted on here and just have to make those from scratch.  But in a pinch to throw together a quick theme night they would do great!  

Suz


----------



## we3are1

I LOVE THIS THREAD!
Thanks so much for each contribution!
I am sorting and then printing them all of to start Disney nights with my family.
As soon as I get a chance I will try and add some items of my own.
Thanks again!


----------



## The3rdDisneyBoy

floridascgirl said:


> I think we've decided to watch *The Nightmare Before Christmas *b/c none of us have seen it.  I'm trying to pull this together by tomorrow night, but I'm having a creativity block on the menu.  Since it's kinda last minute I'm going to keep it simple.
> 
> Maybe just ham, turkey & cheese sandwiches cut into a tombstone pattern and write RIP on the outside.  My DS11 said that he would make pumpkin bread.  Any other cute ideas to go with this movie?
> 
> I found a Jack Skellington pattern that we can use to carve our pumpkin.  Does anyone have ideas for table decorations?  Hmmm...



I know its late, but we did Nightmare Before Christmas last Halloween.

For an activity, we also carved a Jack Skellington pumpkin...and we cooked up some pumpkin seeds as well.

For food, we did a creepy-type menu:

We did, ahem, boogers on a stick - we put some green food coloring in some cheese sauce for the boogers and then dipped pretzel rods in them. Then we let them dry on wax paper.

We also made octopus dogs - you take a hot dog and slice it up 3/4 of the way to make 8 legs. Then we boiled them and the legs sort of spread out when boiled. We then put them on buns with some chili...

I can't remember what we did for dessert...Pumpkin Pie maybe.

oh, and we had "blood punch"...which I believe was Hawaiian Punch that night.

We already had the house decorated for Halloween, so we didn't have to do much in terms of that...


----------



## my3sonstx

Just found this thread.  Wow, so creative!!!  Can't wait to get started reading ALL these ideas!  thank you


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

We had our sixth pre-Disney night and it was themed around "The Haunted Mansion."










Sorry, I went a little picture crazy. 
Spooky Spider Snacks http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/Spooky-Spider-Snacks





Yummy Mummies





Grim Grinning Ghost Potatoes http://familyfun.go.com/recipes/hol...ween-snacks-treats/potato-skin-ghosts-715039/





Madam Leodas Meatballs





Master Graceys Monster Nachos (Philly Cheesesteak Nachos I saw on Food Network and HAD to have.) 





Oh So Scary Oranges (Carved out oranges filled with fruit cocktail.)





Ramsleys Rice Treats





Boneyard Brownies









Heres the link to the Disney Family website where I got the gravestones for the brownies and the Hitchhiking Ghosts cutouts. 
http://family.go.com/holidays/pkg-d...les/?CMP=NLC-Insider_HauntedMansionPrintables

For activities we did the Design your own monster idea from PrincessTigerLilys #47 post. Ill repost it here for anyone interested. (Everyone gets a sheet of paper and crayons. Using a game dice, name a body part (head, arms, legs, eyes, nose, etc.) and whatever number you roll, you have to add that many of that body part to your monster. For example, your monster may end up having 5 eyes, 2 noses, 3 ears, and 6 arms with 1 leg!). So so funny to see what everyone came up with!!

I also quickly put together a Who Said It? Trivia Game. I had everyone try to guess who said popular quotes from Disney characters. Example: To infinity and beyond, P. Sherman 42 Wallaby Way, Sydney, and Ohana means family.
It was definitely my favorite night so far because Halloween is my favorite holiday and we always try to go all out with decorating the house.


----------



## chrissid7

Absolutly amazing!!! I love it! I think I will be doing some of this for our halloween party Saturday! Wonderful pics too! Thanks


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

Our seventh pre-Disney party was Hercules themed. I had forgotten how many good songs this movie has. Everyone enjoyed it!





Mickey in his toga













We had Hercules BBQ Hamburgers, Megaras Macaroni Salad, Hades Hot Fries and Pegasus Punch





Phils Sweet Potato Pie (we went the easy route and did store-bought ) and Zeus Lightning Bolt cookies





For the kids activity I asked them to sculpt Mount Olympus. My 9-year-old nephew used his play-doh and my 1-year-old niece used some All-Natural Play Clay from a recipe I got from Family Fun. http://familyfun.go.com/crafts/all-natural-play-clay-785288/ This was terrific because the first thing she went to do is eat it.  But I tasted it beforehand and its salty and just plain gross. She made the funniest face and never tried to put it in her mouth again. 

We also played a game while eating dessert. We separated into two teams and then went through the alphabet each saying a Disney ride, attraction, movie or character that starts with that letter. We took turns going first with each letter. (Team 1 might say Aladdin, Team 2 might say Ariel, then Team 2 would start with B and might say Brother Bear, Team A would follow with something like Bambi) First team to get stumped is out.


----------



## jlm

LOVE  everyones ideas!!  So glad I found it!  What an inpiration you all are!
Jen


----------



## we3are1

Any ideas for an UP family movie night?
I know the balloon cupcakes would work but that is all I know from this movie.
Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

We had our eighth pre-Disney party last night inspired by "The Princess and the Frog."






Mickey was our Carnival Jester









I made some frog (guacamole) dip I had seen in a book years ago for us to munch on beforehand.





We had Mama Odies famous gumbo (with some potato salad and crackers on side.)





For dessert we had planned on making beignets, but everyone was so stuffed well have to wait for another day. 





Living in the New Orleans area, a box of Café du Monde beignets can be found at most grocery stores. But we've followed a biscuit recipe before and they've tasted just as yummy as the real thing. http://www.realcajunrecipes.com/recipes/cajun/bite-size-beignets/1087.rcr

We also made Fruity Frog Treats. http://familyfun.go.com/recipes/fruity-frog-699462/





We went see the movie this morning and it was amazing! The whole family loved it!  Living on the bayou like we do, it was fun to hear the characters sounding just like our family and friends.  From the heartfelt storyline, to the beautiful animation, to the great music that we left the theater singing, I would strongly recommend this movie.


----------



## nancy drew

I love the Princess and the Frog food!  We might have to do that when we see the movie!

Any ideas for a Christmas themed night?  I have several Disney Christmas movies (Christmas Carol, Once and Twice Upon a Christmas, and a House of Mouse Christmas movie) so we can do a movie marathon, but I'm not sure what food to serve.  I don't want to make a "Christmas Dinner" because it is so close to the holiday, it seems silly to do it twice.  I guess I could work off the Mickey theme, but any other ideas would be great.


----------



## my2disneyboys

nancy drew said:


> I love the Princess and the Frog food!  We might have to do that when we see the movie!
> 
> Any ideas for a Christmas themed night?  I have several Disney Christmas movies (Christmas Carol, Once and Twice Upon a Christmas, and a House of Mouse Christmas movie) so we can do a movie marathon, but I'm not sure what food to serve.  I don't want to make a "Christmas Dinner" because it is so close to the holiday, it seems silly to do it twice.  I guess I could work off the Mickey theme, but any other ideas would be great.



We are having a Movie Marathon Friday Night- Santa Claus I, II, and III!!  For dinner, I am making a small turkey, (they burn the turkey in the movie) and making just a couple of sides, and then for activity and dessert, we are making sugar cookies and decorating them and having hot cocoa! The house is all decorated for xmas, so decorations will be easy!!  I am going to go to the dollar store and pick up a small gift for each person to unwrap... my little one LOVES to pick out gifts and it is always funny to open and see what he has picked out for you.  

Have fun!!


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

nancy drew said:


> I love the Princess and the Frog food!  We might have to do that when we see the movie!
> 
> Any ideas for a Christmas themed night?  I have several Disney Christmas movies (Christmas Carol, Once and Twice Upon a Christmas, and a House of Mouse Christmas movie) so we can do a movie marathon, but I'm not sure what food to serve.  I don't want to make a "Christmas Dinner" because it is so close to the holiday, it seems silly to do it twice.  I guess I could work off the Mickey theme, but any other ideas would be great.



I know what you mean about not wanting to do a big Christmas dinner so close to Christmas. A few years back we decided that for supper on Christmas Eve we would just make a few finger foods since wed be eating so much on Christmas Day.

You could always do food that Mickey and his friends would enjoy.
Mickey and Minnie- a cheese and cracker tray
Chip and Dale- trail mix or some peanut butter sandwiches
Pluto and Goofy- my2disneyboys did some great dog bones in post #528
Donald and Daisy- gummy worms or some kind of vegetable plate.


----------



## jlm

to poster about tot movie
you will have to let me know how that movie is-I see it's online and wondered about it.  

Do a hotel like menu-on cardstock.  Could do something similar to haunted mansion??

It's my dh favorite ride too-she would love something like that!
Jen


----------



## hcoker1

Thank you everyone for these amazing ideas!  My DS is super excited to start our theme nights once Christmas holidays are done.


----------



## floridascgirl

This is such an awesome thread.  I hope people keep posting.


----------



## zaneymax

What a great thread!  I'm gonna start doing these with my own family, but I am also gonna share them with my students and their families.  Keep the ideas coming and I will have to think of a few to share too!


----------



## MrsPooh

We did a Princess and the Frog movie "day" when we went to see the movie.  Sorry I didn't take any pics.  We are far from New Orleans but love to celebrate Mardi Gras and love New Orleans food so it was easy.

I served Shrimp Po'Boys for lunch along with red beans and rice.  After the movie we decorated the house with our Mardi Gras decorations and for dinner I served Jambalya and made a homemade version of a king cake for dessert.  The girls thought it was great.


----------



## hcoker1

We had our first theme night dinner last night and it was a great success. I wrote all of the movies down on slips of paper and put them in a ziploc bag and my DS8 picked out our first movie which was Pocahontas. We have not seen this one before so we did have to rent it. DS loved it.
Since we had just had three Christmas dinners in the past two weeks, decided not to have turkey so we had chicken drumsticks, corn (couldn't get any on the cob), squash, corn bread and for dessert "berries of the earth" with angel food cake. It was a hit, DS even liked squash (go figure!).
We played archery on the Wii before dinner and read part of the letter that John Smith wrote to the queen. The table was decorated with a brown cloth, yellow plates, decorative corn and a turkey (pulled out the Thanksgiving decorations).
It was a very fun night! Next week is Lady and the Tramp and DS just pulled the week's after that and it's Dumbo. Thanks Tigerlily for starting this whole thread, our family loves it.


----------



## -Hope-

I don't see Up! on the index and the search didn't find anything.

I haven't seen it yet so I'm not sure what activities and food to prepare. Any ideas?


----------



## MrsPooh

For UP!

I'd have to watch the movie again and see what foods are served at the dinner - I can't remember off hand but that might be a good start.  

I would decorate with balloons like those tied on the house and clouds.

Activities:

earn badges (like a scout type thing)
make a scrapbook of things you've done/want to do

Make sure everyone occassionally shouts out "squirrel!".  (LOL my whole family keeps doing this).

I'm sure I'll think of some more but I might need to watch it again for more ideas.  Can't wait to hear what others come up with.


----------



## MagicMomentsMom

MrsPooh said:


> For UP!
> 
> I'd have to watch the movie again and see what foods are served at the dinner - I can't remember off hand but that might be a good start.
> 
> I would decorate with balloons like those tied on the house and clouds.
> 
> Activities:
> 
> earn badges (like a scout type thing)
> make a scrapbook of things you've done/want to do
> 
> Make sure everyone occassionally shouts out "squirrel!".  (LOL my whole family keeps doing this).
> 
> I'm sure I'll think of some more but I might need to watch it again for more ideas.  Can't wait to hear what others come up with.




here's a really cool adventure pack you can print out and have the kids work on
http://adisney.go.com/disneyvideos/...tyPack/int/printout/Up_ActivityPack_HiRes.pdf

Here's another set of activity pages too
http://disneydvd.disney.go.com/managed/UpActivity.pdf

If they complete their activities then they can earn their badge 

Also there are a ton of printable posters and games on this site, just scroll down till you see UP.
http://disneydvd.disney.go.com/games-and-downloads.html

this site has tons of activities that all relate to UP the movie
http://family.go.com/disney/up-movie-seg/

Definitely have to have Chocolate bars since Kevin really loooooved Chocolate bars, I'd say prunes too,since they fed Kevin prunes too-- but YUCK. Russell has hot dogs for dinner for one night in one of the scenes in the blimp... Ice Cream too, since Russell talks about remembering the Ice Cream days with his Dad--

Grape Soda in the bottle --then use the lids to make your very own badges 

Veronica


----------



## -Hope-

Thank you Mrs. Pooh and Veronica! It's only fitting that you help me out here Veronica since you started me on this path to more madness!!!


----------



## WhiskeyLullaby

These are great ideas! Our family never does stuff like this but sometimes we take park maps and play a guessing game where you guess a ride, attraction, restaurant, etc.


----------



## disneymama116

These are all amazing ideas!! You guys are so creative!!! I would never thought of a themed disney night. I dont know what I'm more excited about the trip in Sept or all the different disney nights we're going to do. I think I'm going to do these theme nights over the summer and then it will be time for our trip. Thanks!!


----------



## MagicMomentsMom

-Hope- said:


> Thank you Mrs. Pooh and Veronica! It's only fitting that you help me out here Veronica since you started me on this path to more madness!!!


----------



## MagicMomentsMom

we had our 101 dalmatians party night last weekend--it was the kick off for this year's Disney Movie nights


Well we started out with a few Dollar tree supplies, a few clearance goodies, a Disney keepsake, some messy fun homemade goodies and we had a movie night in the works--


We picked up a white tablecloth and some red plates/cups at the Dollar Tree for our tableware but I really wanted some dots on it, lol. So during GenevaClaire's naptime I punched out 1" circles from my quickutz vinyl and viola we had dalmatian spots for the tablecloth. lol. Ok so that's done, we had already had Daddy blow up a bunch of balloons earlier in the week, so we just used the red and black ones for the table top. Then We needed a centerpiece, well since we didn't have any dalmatian dogs, I improvised. We had just purchased a christmas basket in Red and black at Michaels 75% clearance, so we used that and put  the movie and one of GenevaClaire's keepsakes from our December trip, the Movie clapper chalkboard--so now the table is all set and ready to go.











 On to the food--we made personal pizza's and dogbone cookies. I thought I had everything to make the dogbones for the dogs but realized we didn't have enought eggs to make them and the cookies, so our dog bone cookies won out over the puppies dog bones. We're going to make those one day this week.












(GenevaClaire even insisted on wearing a matching outfit in black and red polka dots, lol)
 It was a super fun night, until GenevaClaire got tired, and then she was restless and then that led to acting up and being super goofy and not wanting to watch the movie So it was fun, but I learned a great lesson, do not do these late in the day, for us it needs to be lunchtime or just after naptime on Saturday or she's not going to be able to sit and enjoy the movie.(neither are we) Next movie night is Snow White


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

Our ninth pre-Disney party was A Bugs Life themed.















We had a picnic lunch (bought from the local chicken place), fried chicken, biscuits, green beans and fries. And some lemonade too!





We had *Flik and Princesses Atta and Dot ants on a log* (celery, peanut butter and raisins), *Francis ladybugs* (1/2 an apple with raisins stuck on, with peanut butter and pretzel sticks for antennas) ~(you could also use chocolate chips and cake icing~),





*Heimlich the caterpillar* (slice a banana and then join the slices with peanut butter, place half a grape as the head and then attach a broken in half pretzel stick (or chow mein noodles) as antennas), *Rosie black widow spiders* (oreo cookies, pretzel sticks (or black licorice) for legs and raisins (or red cinnamon candies) as eyes.





and some good ol *worms in dirt *(chocolate pudding with oreo cookie crumbles and gummy worms on top)





We started too late to play any games or do any crafts, but the movie was super cute and funnier than I remembered.


----------



## susiesk

First off, I would like to thank PrincessTigerLilly for starting this awesome thread!  I have been "Lurking" for months now and finally got registered 

I started the theme nights with my family too and have done 5 of them so far.  One that has not been mentioned is a "Honey I shrunk the Kids" night.  I made miniature of everything from burgers, tacos, pies(from Walmat), and mini pop cans.

For an activity, we made Shrinky Dinks.  The kids got a kick out of watching them get small in the oven.

Since we are also going to Universal Orlando when we go on our very first WDW/Universal trip in June...I have been doing Universal nights too.  We had a Dr. Seuss night where I made green eggs and ham and we made Dr. Seuss hats from construction paper.

I am having so much fun with this!!  Thanks again for all the great ideas!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

So glad to see the thread is still alive!!!  I will attempt to update the index this weekend, it will be quite the undertaking!!
I am adding a new night idea below...


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Oh, how I loved this movie as a kid!!  I would watch it on WGN at Christmastime.  Gotta love Annette!

Movie - Babes in Toyland (can find it on y--tube, Netflix, Amazon) 1961

Menu - Little Bo Peep's Shepherd's Pie
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Two-Tater-Shepherds-Pie/Detail.aspx
Mary Mary Quite Contrary's Garden Crudites (cut up fresh veggies and ranch dressing to dip)
Humpty Dumpty Eggs (deviled eggs)
Peter Peter Pumpkin Eater (LOVE this recipe from Family Fun Magazine!!!)
http://familyfun.go.com/recipes/pilgrim-pies-685167/

Activities - Jack Be Nimble, Jack Be Quick!  Create a candlestick - use a plastic plate for the base; make a rectangle paper strip, fold in half and glue to plate for handle.  Hot glue a cardboard paper towel tube to middle of plate for the candle, optionally cover with construction paper.  Using yellow or orange (or both!) tissue paper, tuck into top of tube for candle flame.  If you have a small flashlight you can turn it on and tuck it down the tube and turn the lights down!  To play, recite the nursery rhyme and take your turn jumping over the candlestick!  

Mother Goose Village - using boxes, bottles, and whatever you have lying around, create the homes of your favorite nursery rhyme characters - don't forget the Forest of No Return!

Hide and go SHEEP!  Cut out simple sheep shapes from poster board and glue on some cotton balls for wool.  Hide around the house and let your Little Boy Blue or Bo Peep seek them out.


----------



## pixarmom

I just found this great thread!  We do "surprise nights" about once a month, and have done several Disney themes - here are two:  

Tower of Terror night.  

We started by playing the audio intro from the ride at DHS (found it online), and the boys guessed the theme right away.  I put room numbers on all the bedroom doors, and the boys checked in at our Hollywood Tower Hotel registration desk, where they were assigned to their own rooms.  I made decorations, room keys with ToT and Twilight Zone images, and registration forms to fill out (I filled out the check-out date on each form with "permanent stay.")  I also gave each guest a dinner menu:

Tower of terror chicken tenders
Choice of sauce:
scream sauce
nightmare sauce
valley of the shadow sauce
phantom sauce
sandy graveyard sauce

Hollywood tower bellhop bowtie pasta

Movie star medley of vegetables

Twilight zone treats  (these were chocolate malt cookies - the crushed malt balls were supposed to look like a mass of stars - they sort of did!)

We had recorded a number of Twilight Zone episodes in advance, and had them ready to go.  After dinner, the boys decorated the living room with the ToT signs we made, and selected the Twilight Zone episodes they wanted to watch from an episode guide I made with a brief description and a black-and-white photo from each episode we had available.  I tried to copy the episode guide here, but can't figure out how.

Casey's Corner Night

We did a last minute Casey's Corner night, where I printed menus and we ate exactly what they serve at Casey's Corner, and then we played "Disney Scene It" with 1/2 our family on Team Mickey and the other 1/2 on Team Minnie - we use the party play and keep track of which team guesses the right answer first.

Great thread - thanks to everyone for the ideas!


----------



## hcoker1

We did our third Disney theme night last weekend and did Dumbo. I bought carnival type games at the dollar store (bowling and hopping frog/tiddley winks) which we played as a family. Dinner was carnival/circus type food: pogos, chicken wings, Casey's caesar salad, caramel apples (well, apples with caramel dip) and popcorn for the movie. After the movie we played Toy Story Mania on the Wii. Tomorrow is Pirates of the Caribbean with cannonball subs, seaweed salad (coleslaw) and buried treasure cake (cake with coins baked in). I found foam swords at the dollar store so DS and DH can sword fight before dinner (which should be hilarious to watch ).
I agree with PP that a HUGE thank you goes out to TigerLily for starting this thread.


----------



## DisneyTiger

Ok, I just sat and read this entire thread!!! I am so excited to start planning our Disney  nights. I just counted and we have about 7 Fridays until our trip to WL for DS's 3rd birthday!!! Such great and creative ideas here. I am so impressed!!!!!!!


----------



## susiesk

O.K., I think I know how to post pictures now, so here are some of our family nights: (sorry the pics are so big)

These are from our "Honey I shrunk the Kids" night





We had mini burgers, tacos, eggrolls, pies and pop





Shrinky Dinks!












These were little candy board games I found at Target





These are our Dr. Seuss night

Of coarse we had "green" eggs and ham




I also made potato dumplings with orange and yellow foor coloring








I made colorful cupcakes with Dr. Seuss hats


----------



## floridascgirl

Tomorrow night we will be having our 4th Disney movie night.  I've been having a hard time pulling this one together, but I think I've got it.  I've never posted photos before, but I'll try to make the big leap this time (I printed out instructions on how to do it).

We're going to watch Swiss Family Robinson.  I'm working on designing a menu and gathering table setting stuff now, so I'll post next week with the details.  

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this thread!


----------



## susiesk

Floridascgirl-There is a good sticky that has a video on it showing how its done too.  It is under the "Welcome to the Dis" on the main Forum page.

Also..Hopefully no one minds that I posted pictures of a non-disney movie night on a previous post

Someone should start a Universal Theme park "theme nights" thread in the Universal forum

PrincessTigerLilly???


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Sounds like a great idea!!  Should we start them there or just add them on here?  Ooooh, then we can do a  Harry Potter night at last!  mwahahahaha!


----------



## susiesk

May as well just do them here.  A Harry Potter theme would be sooo awesome  My DD(14) and I are huge fans and can't wait to go to WWoHP!

Other possibilities are Jurassic Park and Popeye

Lets put our thinking caps on


----------



## belle231

Okay so we have never seen the movie UP so i went by what the little boy was wearing on the cover of the movie. It was a last minute idea so i just threw it together but we had a wonderful time. We made cheeseburgers and ff and I got out my picnic basket kit and set it up in front of the tv. I had about a dozen pillows laying around for us to get comfortable and tons of blankets. I brought all the (fake) trees in my house into the living room to make it feel like the woods and we watched the movie and ate dinner. Afterwards instead of an activity we got on the computer and researched alot of disney stuff together as a family to decide what resturants and rides we definatly wanted to hit. We had a blast and we are looking forward to next week.


----------



## pixeemom

i just discovered this thread and i am so impressed with everyones ideas, i have to sit down one day and try and go through every post for ideas and pics, i love that people post pics to, i need visuals sometimes, lol
thanks for starting this thread!!!!!!!!


----------



## disdrmg

One of my kids favorite movies from our Disney nights was Parent Trap. 

 I would love to see some more movie night ideas from some of the classics/or movies that aren't aninimated such as *Bedknobs and Broomsticks, 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea, Freaky Friday (the new one), Herbie the Love Bug (I like the newer version better), Flubber, The Shaggy Dog.....*
And ideas anyone?? Princess Tiger Lilly???


----------



## DisneyTiger

We just did our first movie night last night and it was a HUGE hit We did Peter Pan and had an absolute blast. I have DS who's almost 3 and DD who is 4 and they both really got into it. Here's what we did...

-First, we folded paper pirate hats out of newspapers. Then the kids colored cardboard swords and sails for their pirate ship pizzas. We made fruit swords and played follow the leader. I had the soundtrack playing in the background and when "We can fly" came on, DD insisted on dad flying her around the room! Then we made our pizzas, ate and had a wonderful treasure hunt. I left our first clue at our backdoor and rang the doorbell. There was a treasure map inside as well as two telescopes to help with the hunt. I hid picture clues all around the house, showing them where to go for the next clue. At the end, they found their treasure in the linen closet! After all of that excitement, we settled down to watch the movie and eat ice cream cannon balls (ie: ice cream rolled in crushed up oreos). It really was a blast and I cannot wait until next week for Cinderella! Thanks so much for these wonderful ideas and wonderful memories

Here are some pics from our night!

Decorating sails...






Fruit swords...





Following the leader...





We can fly!





Dinner!





Centerpiece and treasure map...





The booty!





Ok, I could post more but I'll resist. Hope this isn't too many!


----------



## pixeemom

DisneyTiger said:


> We just did our first movie night last night and it was a HUGE hit We did Peter Pan and had an absolute blast. I have DS who's almost 3 and DD who is 4 and they both really got into it. Here's what we did...
> 
> -First, we folded paper pirate hats out of newspapers. Then the kids colored cardboard swords and sails for their pirate ship pizzas. We made fruit swords and played follow the leader. I had the soundtrack playing in the background and when "We can fly" came on, DD insisted on dad flying her around the room! Then we made our pizzas, ate and had a wonderful treasure hunt. I left our first clue at our backdoor and rang the doorbell. There was a treasure map inside as well as two telescopes to help with the hunt. I hid picture clues all around the house, showing them where to go for the next clue. At the end, they found their treasure in the linen closet! After all of that excitement, we settled down to watch the movie and eat ice cream cannon balls (ie: ice cream rolled in crushed up oreos). It really was a blast and I cannot wait until next week for Cinderella! Thanks so much for these wonderful ideas and wonderful memories
> 
> Here are some pics from our night!
> 
> Decorating sails...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fruit swords...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following the leader...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can fly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Centerpiece and treasure map...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The booty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I could post more but I'll resist. Hope this isn't too many!




awesome!
and thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## floridascgirl

Looks like it was a fun night...thanks for sharing your pictures!  I promise I'm going to share some photos from our nights soon.  Our pictures are on my son's camera and I need to transer them to my computer.  Then I need to set up a Photobucket account so that I can post!  I'm just being lazy about it.


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

Susiesk  Those Dr. Seuss hats are adorable! What are they made of? Is it just icing or marshmallows too?

DisneyTiger  Cute pics! I love the ice cream cannon balls idea! Oh, and I saw the fleur-de-lis salt and pepper holder and I knew you were a fellow Louisianian! 

You guys mentioned a Harry Potter party and my family and I are also among the many who are so excited about The Wizarding World of Harry Potter opening soon! We had originally planned on adding a few days at Islands of Adventure during our trip to Disney in April, but since it is unknown when exactly the Harry Potter section is opening up we decided wed just wait.
We did have a Harry Potter themed party back on Halloween night 2007. I had done a good bit of research on foods and drinks they mention in the books (most served at Honeydukes and Three Broomsticks). I thought Id share some pictures in case anyone was interested.





I put this Hogwarts Express sign on our front porch for the guests to see when they came in.





I put Moaning Myrtles photo in the bathroom.  





Acid Pops (I dipped little dum dum suckers in pop rocks)





Harry Potter Cockroach Clusters (bought at Toys-R-Us)





Herbology Experiment (pasta salad)





Blueberry Cream Cheese Treacle Tarts (I dont remember the recipe, sorry)





Leaky Cauldron Cakes (chocolate cupcakes, chocolate icing and candy rope)





Witchs Hats (sugar cone covered in chocolate and placed on top a cookie with candy rop tied around)





Honeydukes Wizard Wands (pretzel sticks dipped in chocolate and then dipped in assorted goodies m&ms, peanuts and chocolate sprinkles-)





As decoration I filled jars with random things (candy corn, m&ms) and then to make it look like one of the potions classes I poured jello inside one of the jars then put plastic eye balls inside and let it get hard.





We also had Butterbeer (cream soda I think) and Bertie Bott's Every Flavor Beans (from Toys-R-Us).


----------



## susiesk

Peter Pan Fan, I cut marshmallows into threes and frosted every other one with red frosting.

I am for sure going to copy some of your Harry Potter themed party.  The picture of moaning myrtle on the toilet was such a funny and great touch!  I am getting so worried that WWoHP won't be open yet when we go in June 
I've already pushed back our trip from Jan to April and finally June.  I guess I will just hope for the best


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

I love these ideas!!! You have all inspired me.  We are going to try and do a Disney themed family night at least once a week, I think we have about 28 weeks til our trip.
So I am planning our 1st for Friday, would like to do Lady and the Tramp, being that it is so close to Valentine's day, but DD wants the 3 caballeros (her favorite ride in Disney).  
I will post pics, hopefully we won't get snowed in like we did this week.  They are predicting another storm for tuesday/wed.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Well, I just couldn't wait til next week to do our first family night so I decided to just go for it and do it tonight.  So here's the basics...
we are 195 days away from our next Disney vacation. It will be me, fiance, and DD who is 5 going on our next trip.  We will also be going with my aunt, uncle, and their 3 boys who will be 8, 6, and 2. We are staying at CBR, and they will be staying at POR. But anyways....tonight it was just me and DD because it's Superbowl Sunday and there was no way fiance was missing out on that one. So tonight's theme was DD's FAVORITE ride in all of Disney....Gran Fiesta Tour. So we did a 3 Caballero's Night.






The menu consisted of Jose Carioca's Taco Bar (thanks to a previous poster who mentioned this), Panchito's Tosito's and Salsa, and Pablo's Artic Freeze Ice Cream.











While I made dinner and set the table, DD worked on her craft....she made her own pinata out of a paper bag.  She colored in a picture of Daisy in salsa attire and glued it on. After we ate at our fiesta I filled her pinata up with skittles, little maracas, and rings, and stamps.  I tied it to a broom handle and after a few hits she knocked it off using a rolled up newspaper.




DD with her beautiful homemade pinata




and her maracas!



After the pinata, we played "Donde Esta Donald?" we took turned hiding our little amigo around the apartment and finding him.




After she basically moved everything around on her bed...she found him lol




she had a REALLY hard time finding him this time








yaaaaay


We danced the macerna which was funny.

and finally we watched the movie and ate our ice cream. 





It was a good night, happy that we did it. I am debating between Up and Lady and the Tramp for next week.


----------



## PiperPizzaz

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> So we did a 3 Caballero's Night.
> 
> It was a good night, happy that we did it. I am debating between Up and Lady and the Tramp for next week.



This is so cute! I was just watching video from the Mexico ride yesterday!


----------



## palpluto

"Heres the link to the Disney Family website where I got the gravestones for the brownies and the Hitchhiking Ghosts cutouts. 
http://family.go.com/holidays/pkg-d...les/?CMP=NLC-Insider_HauntedMansionPrintables"

The Disney site no longer has the tombstone printable.  Does anyone happen to have one?


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

palpluto said:


> "Heres the link to the Disney Family website where I got the gravestones for the brownies and the Hitchhiking Ghosts cutouts.
> http://family.go.com/holidays/pkg-d...les/?CMP=NLC-Insider_HauntedMansionPrintables"
> 
> The Disney site no longer has the tombstone printable.  Does anyone happen to have one?



omg, I love those hitch hiking ghosts! So cute!


----------



## mgjmom615

Does anyone have any ideas for princess & the frog? We are going to see that and I wanted to do a dinner and craft the next day!! Any thing would be great.


----------



## Emme

Here is a whole page dedicated to Princess and the Frog; crafts, recipes, games etc.  I loved the movie so much!  Have fun and remember to post some pics~

http://family.go.com/entertainment/pkg-disney-princess-and-the-frog/


----------



## littlezar

Just started really looking at this thread and WOW!!!  There are some super creative, fun ideas here!  Guess I'm gonna have to get busy figuring out when/what I want to do!  



disdrmg said:


> One of my kids favorite movies from our Disney nights was Parent Trap.
> 
> I would love to see some more movie night ideas from some of the classics/or movies that aren't aninimated such as *Bedknobs and Broomsticks, 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea, Freaky Friday (the new one), Herbie the Love Bug (I like the newer version better), Flubber, The Shaggy Dog.....*
> And ideas anyone?? Princess Tiger Lilly???



I love Freaky Friday (original & remake!) and the first thing I thought of was the April Fool's Day recipes on family fun:  http://familyfun.go.com/recipes/holiday-seasonal-recipes/april-fools-day-recipes/ since they switch lives in the movie...sort of have the food switch places.


----------



## floridascgirl

Thanks for the tip on the Sticky, Susiesk.  I'll be sure to check it out.

I'm trying to decide what movie we will do next.  It's can be tricky since my DS will be 12 in a few weeks.  He's a good sport, but he really isn't in to Bambi, Princess' and such.


----------



## jeffiner1978




----------



## palpluto

floridascgirl said:


> Thanks for the tip on the Sticky, Susiesk.  I'll be sure to check it out.
> 
> I'm trying to decide what movie we will do next.  It's can be tricky since my DS will be 12 in a few weeks.  He's a good sport, but he really isn't in to Bambi, Princess' and such.



We just did A Bugs Life.  My 14 yo DS enjoyed seeing the movie with a whole new perspective.  When he was little and loved the movie he missed a lot of the "adult" humor.  Its nice because his little brother enjoyed it and so did he.


----------



## BabyEeyore

I have to say that I love this thread!!!  I am writing down a bunch of the ideas to keep for later. I am only about 1/4 of the way through the thread so far, though.  My DD is 15 months old so we won't be doing a lot of the activities quite yet, but I'm going to try and change them up for her.  We're starting off a little easy for our first theme night.  Actually, it's going to be a theme morning since we'll be so busy this weekend.  We recently purchased 101 Dalmatians.  We are going to have chocolate chip pancakes and dalmatian milk ("paint" chocolate sauce spots on the inside of a clear cup then fill the cup with milk slowly as to not completely disturb the spots) tomorrow morning.  I printed out a picture of one of the dalmatians and I'm going to help DD put some circle stickers on the dog.  I couldn't really think of anything else we could do.    I can't wait and already have some great ideas for more theme nights thanks to all of you!


----------



## Deffenm

floridascgirl said:


> Thanks for the tip on the Sticky, Susiesk.  I'll be sure to check it out.
> 
> I'm trying to decide what movie we will do next.  It's can be tricky since my DS will be 12 in a few weeks.  He's a good sport, but he really isn't in to Bambi, Princess' and such.



My boys are 10 & 9 and so we are going to switch it up. One time we do a younger video for dd6 and then the next time we do something for the boys. We are doing Mulan on Sunday (Chinese New Year and Valentines Day) and then next time the boys want to do Sky High.  I know these are not "disney" movies but we will also do a Star Wars night and Indiana Jones theme.   I can still get them to watch CARs, Dinosuar, Dalmation movies (not cartoon version), Peter pan, and Toy Story (they love army men)  They don't really get into the activities like DD but they like food and the movie.  We have only done the Lion King so I am excited to do Mulan on Sunday.  We officially kick off our count down to Disney then.  So hopefully we will be doing more of these ideas.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

MagicMomentsMom said:


> here's a really cool adventure pack you can print out and have the kids work on
> http://adisney.go.com/disneyvideos/...tyPack/int/printout/Up_ActivityPack_HiRes.pdf
> 
> Here's another set of activity pages too
> http://disneydvd.disney.go.com/managed/UpActivity.pdf
> 
> If they complete their activities then they can earn their badge
> 
> Also there are a ton of printable posters and games on this site, just scroll down till you see UP.
> http://disneydvd.disney.go.com/games-and-downloads.html
> 
> this site has tons of activities that all relate to UP the movie
> http://family.go.com/disney/up-movie-seg/
> 
> Definitely have to have Chocolate bars since Kevin really loooooved Chocolate bars, I'd say prunes too,since they fed Kevin prunes too-- but YUCK. Russell has hot dogs for dinner for one night in one of the scenes in the blimp... Ice Cream too, since Russell talks about remembering the Ice Cream days with his Dad--
> 
> Grape Soda in the bottle --then use the lids to make your very own badges
> 
> Veronica



Thanks for the activities and all the print outs, UP is our next one.  Fiance got the DVD for ME for Christmas but we have yet to it down and watch it, we did see it in the movies though.


----------



## belle231

I am planning on doing Harry potter this thursday and I am just wondering what I can do to decorate? Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## PrincessNoelle'sMom

I have no idea if this was posted yet (because I didn't read all the way through the 45 pages ) but we just got the Disney version of the Apples to Apples game and the kids LOVE it!  It has beautiful Disney themed pictures and is educational too!


----------



## hcoker1

We did our Alice in Wonderland dinner last night. We tried to build card houses first but weren't very successful because all of our decks were too new so they weren't "grimy" enough to stay in possition. For dinner we had tea sandwiches which were white bread with the crusts cut off with cucumber, tuna or salmon. We had some salad, both green and potato, and then had Merry Un-Birthday cake for dessert.
Watching the movie was interesting: I don't remember much of it from when I was a child so it was really bizarre! I can't imagine what Tim Burton will do with his version!!

Tonight we are having a bonus night in celebration of Mardi Gras since we are staying at POFQ in just a few weeks. Shrimp, rice and crepes (close to pancakes).

Thanks for all of the great ideas everyone, my family loves them!


----------



## hollybearsmom

planning on a stay at AS Movies, need some help with Love Bug ideas

any ideas?


----------



## belle231

Doing Beauty and the Beast this tuesday. Have some picky eaters in the family so we are going to stick to food we like I usally just change the name like Beastly meatloaf  my son loves it and my husband laughs at me. I am going to try and make it fancy some how not sure yet on decorating any tips? We are going to make roses out of tootsie rolls and another craft still working on that. I will post pictures if i can figure out how to do that. But any last minute ideas would be appreciated  Everyone have a wondeful family night this week


----------



## dancin'girl

We just did an "Under the Sea" theme with Finding Nemo and The Little Mermaid. 

We watched the movies during the week because I knew that the dinner, activites and movie would be too much to cram into one night for my kids. Then on Saturday we had a regular dinner, but I did make the Aquarium cups for dessert. We decorated the kitchen with some crepe paper streamers to look like we were under water. The kids colored some pictures of Nemo and Ariel then we glued them to paper plates and glued streamers to the bottom of the plates. We hung these from the ceiling to add more fishy "ambiance". I made a fishing game with fun foam and magnets, and printed out hand puppets from the Disney Magic Artist website. We had fun with a puppet show. We practiced walking like crabs and tried a little crab soccer (kicking around a ball while walking like a crab). I also thought we might play Go Fish, but we ran out of time! My DD was very excited to wear her Little Mermaid dress and even my parents got into the act - my mom made paper fish and taped them to their shirts - ha, ha!
This was great fun and we all had a blast! Even the old folks!
Can't wait for next weekend! We're doing Peter Pan / Tinker Bell.


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

Our tenth pre-Disney night was a princess inspired Royal Tea Party.







Mickey served as our prince. (I cut out a crown and let my nephew decorate it.)













For our meal we had finger sandwiches (turkey, ham, roast beef, chicken salad & egg salad), some tuna on crackers, blueberry bagels, an assortment of mini muffins,





cocktail sausages, cheese log with crackers & grapes, sugar cookies, and pineapple (we used cookie cutters to make flowers and hearts).





Our craft was Lumiere (we watched Beauty and the Beast as our movie). http://family.go.com/entertainment/...cipes/craft-585077-tissue-tube-candelabrum-t/





We also played Yahtzee Jr. Enchanted Tales Edition after the movie.





My niece loved this night the best I think. She dressed up as Snow White and when she saw the table she oouuued and ahhhhed more than Christmas morning! 
Only 2 more months until were off to Disney!


----------



## belle231

How do u post pics? Sorry to ask I know someone just asked a few pages back but I can't seem to find it. I took pictures tonight and wanted to post them. I opened an account with photobucket now what?


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

We did UP last week, here's some pics.  We didn't do any type of activity  because we did it during the week and fiance had to be up early the next morning for work(actually just blowing up all the balloons made DD super excited lol and just throwing them around).  So here's some pics:
We just had hot dogs like Russell has in the movie, beans, and french fries. 






of course Dug was our guest of honor





The "yummy" food (I don't really like hot dogs if they are not on the grill lol)










Debating between Nemo and Bedtime Stories for next week.....probably Nemo!


----------



## belle231

The kids loved the idea of drinking out of "big" cups  The center piece is a bank that i got for christmas and i thought it would be neat with the theme. I didnt have red roses so i just used what i had. Also I just made food we like because we are picky eaters we had beastly meatloaf, belles mashed potatoes, and magical peas. I let the kids help make cookies that they ate for dessert and i just had a few little extras that they enjoyed with hot choc. 











tootsie roll rose was one of our craft ideas, alittle hard for my 4 year old 






Next week Jungle book.


----------



## pixeemom

great pics, so how did you do the tootsie roll rose?
i've never seen that before


----------



## belle231

I microwave the tootsie rolls unwrapped in the microwave until they are soft usally 15 sec. Then I flatten them down to shape a petal. When they are all flattened (keep picking them up to make sure they don't get stuck to the plate until they are cooled down) I pick one up and squeeze the bottom together, make that your center of your flower then I just keep adding the other petals on to the center pushing them together and you should have a flower  I learned it in highschool about 12 years ago  and just always remembered how to do it.


----------



## pixeemom

belle231 said:


> I microwave the tootsie rolls unwrapped in the microwave until they are soft usally 15 sec. Then I flatten them down to shape a petal. When they are all flattened (keep picking them up to make sure they don't get stuck to the plate until they are cooled down) I pick one up and squeeze the bottom together, make that your center of your flower then I just keep adding the other petals on to the center pushing them together and you should have a flower  I learned it in highschool about 12 years ago  and just always remembered how to do it.



wow, thanks for sharing the info!!!


----------



## belle231

Sure anytime  have fun!


----------



## SC_TwiMom

*Up*


We're doing our first family fun day tommorow!  I'm so excited!

Menu:
Hot Dogs
French Fries
Chocolate Bars
Grape soda in glass bottles

Decorations:
Balloons of course!

Game:
Find the squirrel - We have a stuffed squirrel that we will take turns hiding.  When you find the squirrel you have to yell, "SQUIRREL!" and then it's your turn to hide it.

Crafts:
Make badges from bottle caps and safety pins
Make adventure books - found template for cover on disney family site.  Laminated at Office Depot.  Will add blank pages and staple together.  Then we will color, add pics from magazines, etc about all the places and things we want to see in life.  My hubby really excited about this.

Then we'll watch the movie.  

I love all the ideas on this thread.  I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Great Plans for the UP! Movie Night.  Sounds like a lot of fun.

So, Ponyo is coming out on DVD Next Week (March 2)  

I am drawing a blank about what food to serve.

Anyone have any great ideas for a Ponyo Movie Night?  We saw the movie in the Theater and loved it.


----------



## DisneyTiger

Anybody made these elephant ears? I'm confused. Any pics??? I am a visual person LOL


----------



## DisneyTiger

Oops... I meant these elephant ears 



PrincessTigerLily said:


> OOPS!  Forget to include it in the last post!
> 
> 1/4 C butter, melted
> 1 C flour
> 2 T sugar
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 1/2 tsp baking powder
> 1/3 C milk
> 3 T sugar
> 1 tsp cinnamon
> sugar
> 
> (Did I mention sugar?)
> 
> Stir flour, sugar, baking powder and salt in a bowl.  Stir in milk and 3 T melted butter until dough forms.  Knead 10 times on a lightly floured surface.  Roll dough into a rectangle, 9x5 inches.  Brush with remaining butter, using a pastry brush.  Sprinkle with mixture of sugar and cinnamon.  Roll up tightly, beginning at narrow end.  Pinch edges of dought into roll to seal.  Cut into 4 equal pieces.  Place cut sides up on cookie sheet.  Pat into 6 inch circles.  Sprinkle with more sugar.  Bake 8 to 10 minutes.  Cool on wire rack.  Makes 4 elephant ears.


----------



## sillyjodes

Any ideas for Sleeping Beauty?  I didn't see it listed and it's my girls fav (at the moment)!
Thanks,
Jodie


----------



## Fall1

DisneyTiger said:


> We just did our first movie night last night and it was a HUGE hit We did Peter Pan and had an absolute blast. I have DS who's almost 3 and DD who is 4 and they both really got into it. Here's what we did...
> 
> -First, we folded paper pirate hats out of newspapers. Then the kids colored cardboard swords and sails for their pirate ship pizzas. We made fruit swords and played follow the leader. I had the soundtrack playing in the background and when "We can fly" came on, DD insisted on dad flying her around the room! Then we made our pizzas, ate and had a wonderful treasure hunt. I left our first clue at our backdoor and rang the doorbell. There was a treasure map inside as well as two telescopes to help with the hunt. I hid picture clues all around the house, showing them where to go for the next clue. At the end, they found their treasure in the linen closet! After all of that excitement, we settled down to watch the movie and eat ice cream cannon balls (ie: ice cream rolled in crushed up oreos). It really was a blast and I cannot wait until next week for Cinderella! Thanks so much for these wonderful ideas and wonderful memories
> 
> Here are some pics from our night!
> 
> Decorating sails...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fruit swords...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following the leader...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can fly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Centerpiece and treasure map...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The booty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I could post more but I'll resist. Hope this isn't too many!



OMG!!!  I LOVE IT!!  My kids FAVORITE BY FAR is Peter Pan!!  We are definitely going to do this.  How did you do the newspaper hats?


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Peter Pan Fan 22 said:


> Our tenth pre-Disney night was a princess inspired Royal Tea Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey served as our prince. (I cut out a crown and let my nephew decorate it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For our meal we had finger sandwiches (turkey, ham, roast beef, chicken salad & egg salad), some tuna on crackers, blueberry bagels, an assortment of mini muffins,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cocktail sausages, cheese log with crackers & grapes, sugar cookies, and pineapple (we used cookie cutters to make flowers and hearts).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our craft was Lumiere (we watched Beauty and the Beast as our movie). http://family.go.com/entertainment/...cipes/craft-585077-tissue-tube-candelabrum-t/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also played Yahtzee Jr. Enchanted Tales Edition after the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My niece loved this night the best I think. She dressed up as Snow White and when she saw the table she oouuued and ahhhhed more than Christmas morning!
> Only 2 more months until were off to Disney!



So cute!!! I am going to have to do a tea party themed one, maybe more like a lunch with just me, her and her dolls, DD is really into that.
Was thinking of either Alice in Wonderland or Mary Poppins, what do you think? DD hasn't seen either of them actually.
Thinking of Egg Salad Sandwich and ham and cheese.....hmmm what else? DD is allergic to peanuts. 
Oh and where can I find cheap cookie cutters to cut our the sandwiches in cool shapes?


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

palpluto said:


> "Heres the link to the Disney Family website where I got the gravestones for the brownies and the Hitchhiking Ghosts cutouts.
> http://family.go.com/holidays/pkg-d...les/?CMP=NLC-Insider_HauntedMansionPrintables"
> 
> The Disney site no longer has the tombstone printable.  Does anyone happen to have one?



I dont know why the tombstone printable link isnt working.  I just checked my computer and Im sorry but I never saved it. I must have just opened it up and printed it without saving the page. If you are still interested in them, maybe you could send DisneyFamily.com an e-mail and they can fix it. (support@disneyfamily.com) I know theyve had to fix problems with links before.



sillyjodes said:


> Any ideas for Sleeping Beauty?  I didn't see it listed and it's my girls fav (at the moment)!
> Thanks,
> Jodie



Ive never seen sleeping beauty (How can I even call myself a Disney fan?), but here are some links that may be helpful.
Auroras crown - http://family.go.com/entertainment/pkg-princess-crafts-and-recipes/craft-585070-auroras-crown-t/

Pom Pom Songbirds - http://family.go.com/entertainment/...nd-recipes/craft-585069-pom-pom-song-birds-t/

Sleeping Beauty Party - http://www.birthdaypartyideas.com/html/sleeping_beauty_parties_1.html




WeLoveLilo05 said:


> So cute!!! I am going to have to do a tea party themed one, maybe more like a lunch with just me, her and her dolls, DD is really into that.
> Was thinking of either Alice in Wonderland or Mary Poppins, what do you think? DD hasn't seen either of them actually.
> Thinking of Egg Salad Sandwich and ham and cheese.....hmmm what else? DD is allergic to peanuts.
> Oh and where can I find cheap cookie cutters to cut our the sandwiches in cool shapes?



There are some great tea party posts on here, some with Alice in Wonderland and Mary Poppins themes. Post #152 on pg. 11, #469 on pg. 32, and #56 on pg. 40.
I know there were heart and flower shape cookie cutters at the Dollar Tree right before Valentines Day. They may still have some sort of flower ones with Easter coming up.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Peter Pan Fan 22 said:


> I dont know why the tombstone printable link isnt working.  I just checked my computer and Im sorry but I never saved it. I must have just opened it up and printed it without saving the page. If you are still interested in them, maybe you could send DisneyFamily.com an e-mail and they can fix it. (support@disneyfamily.com) I know theyve had to fix problems with links before.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never seen sleeping beauty (How can I even call myself a Disney fan?), but here are some links that may be helpful.
> Auroras crown - http://family.go.com/entertainment/pkg-princess-crafts-and-recipes/craft-585070-auroras-crown-t/
> 
> Pom Pom Songbirds - http://family.go.com/entertainment/...nd-recipes/craft-585069-pom-pom-song-birds-t/
> 
> Sleeping Beauty Party - http://www.birthdaypartyideas.com/html/sleeping_beauty_parties_1.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some great tea party posts on here, some with Alice in Wonderland and Mary Poppins themes. Post #152 on pg. 11, #469 on pg. 32, and #56 on pg. 40.
> I know there were heart and flower shape cookie cutters at the Dollar Tree right before Valentines Day. They may still have some sort of flower ones with Easter coming up.



Thanks, I have to get there, there's a few things that I need from Dollar Tree.  We've been pretty much snowed in the whole month of Feb. and it is driving me nuts, I am going to crack soon 
I am going to check those posts too, thanks a lot.


----------



## DisneyTiger

Fall1 said:


> OMG!!!  I LOVE IT!!  My kids FAVORITE BY FAR is Peter Pan!!  We are definitely going to do this.  How did you do the newspaper hats?



This was definitely our best movie night. The treasure hunt was so much fun! Here's the link I used for the hats...

http://www.laits.utexas.edu/hebrew/personal/toolbox/acm/hat/hat.html

God bless Google


----------



## coteau_chick

Fall1 said:


> OMG!!!  I LOVE IT!!  My kids FAVORITE BY FAR is Peter Pan!!  We are definitely going to do this.  How did you do the newspaper hats?



Hey girl, I followed your link from Facebook.  I love this thread.  I can't believe I didn't find this before.  Thanks for posting the link. I love you peter pan night soooooooooooooooooo cute.


----------



## coteau_chick

coteau_chick said:


> Hey girl, I followed your link from Facebook.  I love this thread.  I can't believe I didn't find this before.  Thanks for posting the link. I love you peter pan night soooooooooooooooooo cute.



Opps I quoted the wrong post.


----------



## DisneyTiger

Hahaha! I knew you were talking to me Peter Pan was a blast. 

We did Dumbo last night and it was so much fun. Thanks everyone for all of the wonderful ideas! Pics to come


----------



## coteau_chick

DisneyTiger said:


> Hahaha! I knew you were talking to me Peter Pan was a blast.
> 
> We did Dumbo last night and it was so much fun. Thanks everyone for all of the wonderful ideas! Pics to come



Do you plan this one night a week ?  When are you going back ?  We were going in November but Courtney can't come because of college so we are gonna go next Mardi Gras.  It is one year away and I will do a them night once a month.


----------



## dancin'girl

We watched Peter Pan and Return to Never Land during the week. Then on Saturday we had our little party. DD wore her fairy wings! DS has a pirate hat, but didn't feel like wearing it!
For our craft DS make a telescope out of a paper towel tube and DD made a fairy wand. We had pizza with the pirate masts and salad. I made cannon balls for desert (ice cream that I formed into a ball and rolled in rainbow sprinkles for the kids and crushed oreo cookies for the adults. Yum!). After dinner we thought of our happy thought and then DD sprinkled us with fairy dust (a shaker with a tiny bit of glitter in it - we did this in the kitchen for easier clean up!) and then we flew away to never land. I made a clothespin game turning a milk bottle into the croc's mouth. I put little clock faces on the clothespins and DD practiced telling time while she and DS dropped the "clocks" into the croc's mouth. I did a treasure hunt, too, and put flashlights in the treasure chest as their prize. I got a book on shadow puppets from the library and with our new flashlights practiced making all kinds of shadow animals. Lots of fun! 

Next week is Lion King. I think I'm going to go more low key with this next one!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

We had a mad tea party & watched Alice in Wonderland in honor of the new movie coming out on Friday.  For anyone interested, there are a ton of pics and description of how we decorated the table in my PreTripReport below.  If you look in the index on my first post you will find the MAD TEA PARTY post with the pics!    (there's other movie days listed there as well)


----------



## pixeemom

twoboysnmygirl said:


> we had a mad tea party & watched alice in wonderland in honor of the new movie coming out on friday.  For anyone interested, there are a ton of pics and description of how we decorated the table in my pretripreport below.  If you look in the index on my first post you will find the mad tea party post with the pics!    (there's other movie days listed there as well)



omgggggggggggg you did a fantasic job!!!!!!!!!!
The pictures are great!!!!
Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

pixeemom said:


> omgggggggggggg you did a fantasic job!!!!!!!!!!
> The pictures are great!!!!
> Thanks for sharing!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## MamaJessie

MeMom said:


> Right now, we're counting down with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooklynn pulls off a Mickey head to reveal a picture from one of our past trips.
> 
> As you can see, we're getting close!



That is an AWESOME idea.  This might be a silly question but how did you get all those Mickey heads perfect?  (I'm a newbie here so don't mind me  )

I LOVE all these ideas.  Love them.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> We had a mad tea party & watched Alice in Wonderland in honor of the new movie coming out on Friday.  For anyone interested, there are a ton of pics and description of how we decorated the table in my PreTripReport below.  If you look in the index on my first post you will find the MAD TEA PARTY post with the pics!    (there's other movie days listed there as well)



omg, I love those little card men, they look easy to do too, thanks!!

I asked daughter to pick the next movie night and she decided to ask her dad to chose the next night and he decided on Sleeping Beauty?!?!?! (He thinks its the shortest Disney movie so he won't have to sit thru it for that long). 
I will have to search the boards for ideas for this one. 
I have accumulated some things for upcoming parties though, a bunch of laua decorations for Lilo and Stitch from Dollar Tree
And Mardi Gras stuff for Princess and the frog, although we'll have to wait til it comes out to do that one.
I love dollar tree! 
OH and i did find the cookie cutters there too


----------



## MamaJessie

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> I asked daughter to pick the next movie night and she decided to ask her dad to chose the next night and he decided on Sleeping Beauty?!?!?! (He thinks its the shortest Disney movie so he won't have to sit thru it for that long).
> I will have to search the boards for ideas for this one.



dd - 11 was having fun making ideas up after reading these ideas and came up with this for Sleeping beauty.  Cover a graham cracker (the full rectangle) with strawberry cream cheese and add a marshmalow pillow at the top.  That's as far as we got.


----------



## hollybearsmom

I'm still looking for some Herbie the Love Bug ideas, found this for coloring pages, anyone else have some better crafts/ideas?  please share!

http://www.herbiemania.com/kids.htm


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

MamaJessie said:


> dd - 11 was having fun making ideas up after reading these ideas and came up with this for Sleeping beauty.  Cover a graham cracker (the full rectangle) with strawberry cream cheese and add a marshmalow pillow at the top.  That's as far as we got.



that is cute...hmmm maybe we could stick her face on the pillow or something lol.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

I also thought of doing Cool Running in honor of the Winter Olympics, just never got around to it.  We could play the mario and sonic at the winder olympics lol 
I don't know how to make Jamaican food though


----------



## dancin'girl

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> that is cute...hmmm maybe we could stick her face on the pillow or something lol.




I just made these sleepover cupcakes for DD's pajama day at school. They came out soo cute!! They were time consuming to make, but very easy! You make and frost the cupcake, then cut a regular size marshmallow in half and place one vertically for the body and the other horizontally at the top of the other marshmallow for the pillow. You take a Nilla wafer (I shaved the edges of these to make them just a little smaller - I wasn't able to find the mini Nilla wafers at my market) and "glue" it with frosting to the pillow. Add a face on the cookie. I used fondant, but the book said to microwave 2 Starburst candies for 3 seconds and then roll them flat to make the blanket. Lay it over the vertical marshmallow and you will have the body. Add a Teddy Graham. Too cute!!!
You can see a pic of them here - The first pic looks like Sleeping Beauty!http://blog.hellocupcakebook.com/2008/04/16/getting-personal-with-slumber-party-cupcakes.aspx


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

dancin'girl said:


> I just made these sleepover cupcakes for DD's pajama day at school. They came out soo cute!! They were time consuming to make, but very easy! You make and frost the cupcake, then cut a regular size marshmallow in half and place one vertically for the body and the other horizontally at the top of the other marshmallow for the pillow. You take a Nilla wafer (I shaved the edges of these to make them just a little smaller - I wasn't able to find the mini Nilla wafers at my market) and "glue" it with frosting to the pillow. Add a face on the cookie. I used fondant, but the book said to microwave 2 Starburst candies for 3 seconds and then roll them flat to make the blanket. Lay it over the vertical marshmallow and you will have the body. Add a Teddy Graham. Too cute!!!
> You can see a pic of them here - The first pic looks like Sleeping Beauty!http://blog.hellocupcakebook.com/2008/04/16/getting-personal-with-slumber-party-cupcakes.aspx



Oh MY GOSH they are too cute! Thanks, I am going to have to try it!!!


----------



## dancin'girl

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Oh MY GOSH they are too cute! Thanks, I am going to have to try it!!!



The pictures on the cupcake website aren't mine. I just wanted to show you what they were supposed to look like! One of these days I'm going to figure out how to post pictures here! They do come out so cute!! Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Nettaboo

I am sooo loving this thread!!


----------



## annegirl

I love this thread too. We are gearing up to do our first movie night this Saturday. Our trip is still 9 months away so we decided we should just make a family tradition of Saturday Disney movie night to get in as many Disney movies as we can before December. We are starting with Pinnochio. Thanks for all the great ideas! I can't wait!


----------



## MamaJessie

Any Ponyo ideas?  Netflix is sending it out for Friday


----------



## belle231

Indiana Jones tom night. Just got finished making my husband a map invitation (i like to try and make it fun for him) Going shopping tonight for materials thinking bugs, snakes, brown table cloths for tents, vines, gold etc. I am excited!


----------



## Fall1

DisneyTiger said:


> This was definitely our best movie night. The treasure hunt was so much fun! Here's the link I used for the hats...
> 
> http://www.laits.utexas.edu/hebrew/personal/toolbox/acm/hat/hat.html
> 
> God bless Google



Thanks!!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Well, we decided to put a hold on Sleeping beauty so I could think of more things. So we are going back to our original idea of Nemo, which will be Sunday.

I plan on making that nemo mac and cheese that a PP made.
fiance and I will have fish
DD will have the hot dog octopus and a cheese sandwich (I found fish cookie cutters @ Dollar Tree 
I was thinking of making asparagus "seaweed" lol
And a blue hawaiian punch drink.  I am also going to take swedish fish and put them in ice trays, fill the trays with the hawaiian punch drink and put them in our drinks, it should look like fish are floating in water.

I am having a hard time with dessert, any suggestions?

Our activity will be Disney Memory (or Dory's Disney Memory).

I am so excited


----------



## jngwright

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Well, we decided to put a hold on Sleeping beauty so I could think of more things. So we are going back to our original idea of Nemo, which will be Sunday.
> 
> I plan on making that nemo mac and cheese that a PP made.
> fiance and I will have fish
> DD will have the hot dog octopus and a cheese sandwich (I found fish cookie cutters @ Dollar Tree
> I was thinking of making asparagus "seaweed" lol
> And a blue hawaiian punch drink.  I am also going to take swedish fish and put them in ice trays, fill the trays with the hawaiian punch drink and put them in our drinks, it should look like fish are floating in water.
> 
> I am having a hard time with dessert, any suggestions?
> 
> Our activity will be Disney Memory (or Dory's Disney Memory).
> 
> I am so excited



We did Nemo cupcakes (there is a pic earlier in the thread-pg 26)  Or you could do pudding cups with crushed graham crackers crumbs on top (sand) with swedish fish tucked in...

Have fun!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

jngwright said:


> We did Nemo cupcakes (there is a pic earlier in the thread-pg 26)  Or you could do pudding cups with crushed graham crackers crumbs on top (sand) with swedish fish tucked in...
> 
> Have fun!



your cupcakes are adorable, how did you do it? I don't think I'd be able to, I'm not that crafty with cup cakes.


----------



## BABY_EINSTEIN'S_MOM

Kids are watching Nemo...we did the octo-dogs, blue jello with swedish fish, chips/dip, and I'm working on cupcakes. I am basically doing what I found on pg 26, and the kids think it's fun! This is a great thread! Can't wait to try some more ideas!


----------



## dancin'girl

We did the Lion King last night, but kept it very simple. We ate chicken and rice (meat and grain) and made monkey bread for dessert (Yum!). I just happened to have jungle animal crafts left over from Oriental Trading, so DD made a paper plate elephant and DS made a lion. After dinner we played jungle BINGO (another game leftover from a birthday party), then we watched the movie and ate our monkey bread. Low-Key and fun!


----------



## floridascgirl

MamaJessie said:


> Any Ponyo ideas?  Netflix is sending it out for Friday



Funny...we watched _Totoro_ last weekend and _Spirited Away _last night.  They weren't themed movie nights because my DH wasn't home, but we loved the movies.  Anyway, I haven't seen _Ponyo_ yet, but I know it's all about the sea and a goldfish.  Maybe you could do Panko breaded fish since it's a Japanese film or some other seafood dish with an Asian spin?


----------



## annegirl

We did Pinnochio last night. It was so much fun. You can check it out on our pre trip report.


----------



## jngwright

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> your cupcakes are adorable, how did you do it? I don't think I'd be able to, I'm not that crafty with cup cakes.



I am guessing it is too late now, sorry!  I used my cake decorating tips, basically a large and smaller round tip and piped the fish and octopus on top.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Yes, we just did the nemo night, we had fun, it was cute, I will post pics later


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

We watched "Finding Nemo" tonight (one of my favs!).  It was a lot of fun, DD had a great time.
As I was making dinner, Alanna started making her Jellyfish craft, it was such a mess, but I love crayola washable paints! When I pulled out my craft bin for the paints I found a bunch of under the sea stickers that I used with my kindergartners and thought "We could make our own Tank Gang" so just like that, we had another craft on our list. I also threw them all on the table. WARNING: picture heavy!
Here's the little devil painting






The invite:










Mr. Ray's Organic Seaweed





The famous Pearl's Octo-dogs!





Marlin's Mac and Cheese





Crush's Totally Righteous Blue Wave Juice





DD playing with her octodogs





Me and fiance also had fish, and DD tried it and liked it so that was good 
For dessert I made Vanilla cupcakes and just put little Nemo toppers on them





The finished Jellyfish





and our own "tank gang" (dd had a good time with all those stickers...as you could see lol)





Then we played:
Dory's Disney Memory Game





and then we sat down for the movie, it was a nice night! As we were eating cupcakes DD said "Remember when we met Crush and he called Daddy Swimmin Scott? That was so funny mommy!" LoL (Fiance talked to "Crush" at Turtle Talk").  Wonderful Disney memories...always make me smile 
Not really sure what is next? Maybe Princess and the Frog since it will be out next week.


----------



## deepmagic

Our first dis night a couple of weeks ago was Winnie the Pooh...
we watched Piglet's Big Movie 

Carpet picnic menu: 
Pigs in a Blanket
Teddy grahams
Gummie bears
Rabbits garden grub (celery, carrots, cucumber, etc)
Biscuits & honey (cut biscuits w/umbrella, balloon & bear cutters)

activities:
Jar: How Many Poohs in the Hunny Pot (kids guess # of teddy grahams in jar)
Pin balloon on pooh (kids color, decorate & cut out balloons b4 game)
Honey pot hunt (kids color, decorate & cut out honey pots, then parents hide them for kids to find)
Tigger Balloon Pop:  kids race to balloon, pop it by sitting on it, race back
Pooh Trivia Quiz
Pooh Puppet Poem:  Read poem (hubby & I took different parts) and
Kids hold up their pooh puppet & yell pooh whenever reader says Pooh &
Holds up puppet

Here's a great site with some super printables & games & the poem, etc:
http://www.pooh75.com/party.html

Enjoy! we sure did!!!


----------



## belle231

We did Indiana Jones for our family night, since I know they have a show at Disney and my son has no idea who it is. Good thing my son fell asleep along with my husband  It was alot diffrent then I remember, The next day when he asked me about it I made up my own version of it 

In the bags was dessert we each had one and I put fun names on them. 





I made a stomboli pretty easy and not with the theme but after decorating and running errands all day I wanted somthing easy 






This was a look at the whole dinning room. This was probably our best night so far. The green hanging was suppose to be our vines. I layed my sons hat on the table and some jems and treasures he plays with. I bought the plates at the dollar store 4 in a pack also I found the bugs, snakes and table cloth there. At my sons seat I had a picture for him to color of Indiana Jones 









This Was my husbands invitations from my son and myself inviting him to dinner.  We try and make it fun for him to 






Next Up... I have no idea I usally just see what I am in the mood for the night before


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

WeLoveLilo05- I love the "Tank Gang!"

belle231- Great ideas with the mystery bags and poison bottles! It looks like such a fun night for any family with boys!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Belle-
I love those poison bottles lol what a cute idea


----------



## jngwright

I don't recall if this link has been posted before, but it is from the Disney site. They have some cute ideas, including  Shamrock Party.

http://tv.disney.go.com/playhouse/grown-ups/celebrationcenter/recipes/page3.html

We are doing Beauty and the Beast on Saturday-I am looking forward to getting back into my Disney Nights.

Is the threads founder, PrincessTigerLily still posting on here?


----------



## Deesknee

Pete's Dragon 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Movie - Pete's Dragon

Menu - Lighthouse Linguini with Pete's Pasta Sauce (could also be alfredo 
sauce with shrimp)
Nora's No-Nonsense Garlic Bread
Elliot's Roasted Apples
http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/rec...les44889.shtml

Ativities - Create your own imaginary dragon, what would he/she look like and 
do?
Since "Pete's Dragon" takes place in a Maine fishing town, make your own fishing pond! Use a baby pool, or even a blue blanket swirled on the ground to resemble water. For each fishing pole you will need a wooden dowel, string, and a magnet. Tie one end of the string to the pole, the other end to the magnet. Cut out fish shapes on paper plates or heavy cardstock. Place a paperclip on fish's face, and sprinkle fish in "pond". Kids can fish just for fun, race against each other to fish all their own color fish first, or even fish for prizes like at the carnival! 


Ohhh,  I know I am middle age & a bit hormonal, but I teared up with this one.  DS almost 19 used to love this movie. He always used to sing Candle on the Water when he was about 3yrs.  Even now at his age, he says when he gets married he & I will dance to that song.  He is home from college on spring break.... Guess what I'm making tonight for dinner.  (btw, don't tell him I told you all this stuff, or else wedding song may not be so nice! lol)
Of course this means I have to find sentimental disney themed dinners for the other 3 kids!. 

I am so loving all these great ideas!


----------



## aharbin88

I'm sorry, but I haven't been able to make it through this entire thread. Could anyone tell me if there are Snow White ideas on here? Snow White is my daughter's favorite princess, and since the movie will be on the Disney Channel next weekend, I thought I might make a big deal out of it. TIA!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

aharbin88 said:


> I'm sorry, but I haven't been able to make it through this entire thread. Could anyone tell me if there are Snow White ideas on here? Snow White is my daughter's favorite princess, and since the movie will be on the Disney Channel next weekend, I thought I might make a big deal out of it. TIA!



Page # 3 post #44 has some Snow White ideas.


----------



## susiesk

I took a PP idea on using starburst, but instead of roses I made Nemo and friends for our Nemo night.  They turned out really good I think.  Next time I am going to make Toy Story toys out of starburst and other "chewy" candy!

Here are a couple of pictures of them:




















I also used frosting for the final touches


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

susiesk, they came out so cute!!!!!
I wonder what other things you could make with them?


----------



## susiesk

Welovelilo5,

The possibilities are quite endless If we really thought about it.  I got some caramel for the Toy story potato heads and a variety package of Tootsie fruit rolls for some extra color variety for the TS dinosaur and Hamm the Pig. 

All you have to do is microwave a piece for about 10 seconds to soften it up.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

susiesk said:


> Welovelilo5,
> 
> The possibilities are quite endless If we really thought about it.  I got some caramel for the Toy story potato heads and a variety package of Tootsie fruit rolls for some extra color variety for the TS dinosaur and Hamm the Pig.
> 
> All you have to do is microwave a piece for about 10 seconds to soften it up.



Oo if you do them for TS, please post them, I'd love to see them.  We are planning on doing TS too, but I was thinking of doing it in June with TS3 comes out. We'll do a movie out, then maybe a take home dinner after (probably just "pizza planet pizza"). But we'll see what happens, if we could wait that long. We may just have to do a TS2 movie night. 

But I was thinking of Princess and the frog for our next one, maybe I could make Tiana as a frog and Naveen as a frog with that, do they make green starbursts in another variety type of pack. I know green isn't part of the original. 

ok, I am done rambling lol, but I love your nemos, good job


----------



## susiesk

That's a great idea for Princess and the Frog

They don't make green starbursts that I could find, but the colored tootsie rolls(the kind they throw out at parades) make a pretty green that would work!

Also, you can find blue in Jolly Rancher Chews.


----------



## Sunshine1987

Thanks to everyone on this board for all the great ideas and wonderful pictures!  I love the little Nemo creatures but they look very hard!  Susiesk, you must be very artistic!

We just had our first ever "Countdown to Disney" Friday night (we only have eight more weeks left).  Our theme tonight was Toy Story Mania Pizza Planet  Here is what we did:

Decorations:  I used a pp idea and put tinfoil on the table and used bright colored bowls, plates, and napkins.  I blew up a couple balloons, pinned up our buzz lightyear beach towel, and had my  daughter "round-up" all Toy Story themed items in our household.  We even drug out an old TS2 trainset from the garage but couldn't get it to work :-( It was cute for decoration though.

Food:  Pizza of course!  We also had bowls of carrots and pretzels to snack on.  For dessert I called Wal-mart and ordered 6 cupcakes with TS rings and they decorated them beautifully for just 3 bucks!  I was too happy bc I did not have time to bake today!

Activities:  The kids made all the planets, a sun and moons and hung them from the ceiling fan! (They are on Spring Break so this was a great activity to keep them busy).  I printed out 3 TS activity books from Disney Family.go and these were really fun, especially the Mr. Potato Head parts! At dinner, we read Toy Story jokes from our Disney Movie joke book.  After dinner, we played Wii Toy Story Mania and then finally settled in to watch the original Toy Story (my boys' favorite).  

It was a great family night!  I am looking forward to the next eight weeks and planning these nights gives me something other to obssess about besides planning our trip !

Here is what we have planned for the remaining 8:

A Bug's Life: It's Tough to be a Bug - my two older kids do not like this attraction but my DH and I are bound and determined to go to it this year- so we are hoping A Bug's Life night will warm them up to the idea!!!

Haunted Mansion - all my kids LOVE this ride and movie!  They are afraid of bugs but love ghosts??? Go figure!

Peter Pan & the Pirates - Peter Pan for my boys DS8 & DS5, then Pirates for my daughter DD 11 and DH after the boys go to bed!  She has not yet seen Pirates and we are ready to share it with her finally!

Cars - When looking for Toy Story items my daughter said "I hope you plan on doing a Cars night because <DS 5> has every CARS toy & game ever made!" haha yep I have one planned, nuff said

Lilo & Stitch Polynesian Dreams - We are staying at the Poly for the majority of our trip and want to celebrate with a night dedicated to our beautiful resort!

Finding Nemo - One of my favorite Disney movies ever! Yay!  And the Nemo ideas on this thread are amazing!  I can't wait for this night!

Star Wars or Dumbo - I am torn here... My boys LOVE Star Wars but with my DS5 this is probably the last year I could get away with doing a "circus" themed night.  And none of my kids have EVER seen Dumbo!  still undecided.....

Princess and the Frog in New Orleans! - o.k. this one is for ME!  I have wanted to see this movie since it first came out, it just looks soooo cute. I don't have any princess lovin girls (my daughter has always been a Disney dog/animal character kinda gal) but we all truly appreciate the Disney princesses!  AND we are starting our vacation out at Port Orleans Resort so I thought this night would be a GREAT segway into our trip....

Thanks again everyone!!!!


----------



## jngwright

aharbin88 said:


> I'm sorry, but I haven't been able to make it through this entire thread. Could anyone tell me if there are Snow White ideas on here? Snow White is my daughter's favorite princess, and since the movie will be on the Disney Channel next weekend, I thought I might make a big deal out of it. TIA!



I found these ideas online:

Snow White Party Food Ideas:

*Flower Sandwiches: Make peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. Use flower shaped cookie cutters to turn them into cute shapes.

*Pink Mac & Cheese: Prepare regular macaroni and cheese. Add red or pink food coloring for pinkish color. I imagine this would look pretty gross!  But, hey!  We ate green mashed potatoes for a family fun night!

*Royal Pizza: Serve your child's favorite pizza (or have a variety of flavors).

*Princess Parfait: Put a layer of yogurt, granola, and fresh fruit into plastic cups. Repeat layers once or twice in each cup. Top with whipping cream.

*Dwarf Food (any miniature food: mini hot dogs, sandwiches, etc)
*Apple Slices (served with caramel dip)
*Fruit Trays
*Ice Cream Sandwiches
*Marshmallows (dipped in chocolate)
*Ring Pop Candy
*Princess Gummies

Snow White Party Drink Ideas:

*Fresh Juices
*Poison Potion (pink lemonade)

A variation on PrincessTigerLily's game from page 3 is to core an apple, slice it, dip the slices in Orange Juice (to prevent browning) and tie the slice from a string from the ceiling.  Blindfold the player and have them try to bite the slice off the string.  We did this at chuch a few weeks ago, and hilarity ensued!!

Have a great family fun night!


----------



## nancy drew

I've been lurking here, since we don't have a trip planned any time soon (though I am working on that).  But we have done a few Disney Nights and just had a great one tonight.  

The theme was Lilo and Stitch.  We watched a few episodes of the show in the morning to set up the idea of all of the various "Experiments" Jumba made.  I had the kids in their rooms while I set things up later that afternoon.  When I went to get them, I handed them a note I had "found" from Jumba, which said 

Dear (DD) and (DS),

As you know, I have created many experiments and Stitch was number 626.  Well now 16 of my experiments have escaped and I need your help.  Can you find all 16 experiments?  I think they are hiding in your house.  (DD) should find 8 experiments and (DS) should find 8 experiments.  

Thank you.

Jumba Jookiba

I had printed out images of 16 "Experiments" on cardstock, along with their name, number, and purpose.  I laminated them, because I figured we could use them again.  I had hidden them all over the living room:











The kids had a blast looking for them and learning all of their purposes/skills.  Then we watched Leroy and Stitch, which was perfect because it featured most of the experiments I had printed out so the kids were totally excited every time they identified one in the movie.  After the movie I made dinner and the kids played "Experiments".  DD was Reuben, and made pretend sandwiches in the play kitchen for DS, who was mostly an Experiment who breathed fire.  

Then it was dinner time.  I was inspired by the creative menus I have seen here, so I made one for us.  DD was so excited to "order" food from the menu.  





















After dinner we watched Stitch! The Movie (should have probably ordered things differently, or watched this movie a day before or something).  

Overall this was an awesome Family Night.  DS is really into things that have special purposes, like Transformers (who transform into specific vehicles) or super heroes, who have specific powers.  He is starting to like Bakugan, but I won't really watch that show because I can't stand it.  So this whole "Experiment" thing was totally perfect for him, because they are like little Pokemon or Bakugan guys, each with a purpose or skill, and Leroy and Stitch had a few scenes that were reminiscent of Star Wars, which my kids are REALLY into right now.  So this turned out really well.


----------



## Sunshine1987

nancy drew said:


> I had printed out images of 16 "Experiments" on cardstock, along with their name, number, and purpose.  I laminated them, because I figured we could use them again.
> 
> The kids had a blast looking for them and learning all of their purposes/skills.  Then we watched Leroy and Stitch, which was perfect because it featured most of the experiments I had printed out so the kids were totally excited every time they identified one in the movie.  After the movie I made dinner and the kids played "Experiments".  DD was Reuben, and made pretend sandwiches in the play kitchen for DS, who was mostly an Experiment who breathed fire.
> 
> Then it was dinner time.  I was inspired by the creative menus I have seen here, so I made one for us.  DD was so excited to "order" food from the menu.
> 
> After dinner we watched Stitch! The Movie (should have probably ordered things differently, or watched this movie a day before or something).
> 
> Overall this was an awesome Family Night.



GREAT ideas and activities!  Your Lilo and Stich menu and food presentation was beautiful!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## dancin'girl

During the week we watched the movie and made paper planets and rockets out of paper cups. DS also colored a pic of Buzz and we hung them all from the ceiling over the kitchen table. 
On Saturday night, while dinner was cooking, we played a few games. I crumpled up tin foil making about 20 "moon rocks". 4 of them had hershey kisses hidden inside. I hid them all over the living room. The kids had fun finding them. We played 4 corners - the kids colored 4 pics (Jesse, Woody, Bo Peep and Slinky) and I taped them in the 4 corners of the room. I played "You've got a Friend in Me" and when the music went off they had to pick a corner. If their corner was chosen they had to sit out. We played a whole bunch of times until everyone won. The kids received a prize - a Slinky. Then we had Slinky races down the stairs. I had their Mr. Potato Head parts on the table and DS played with them while DD made pictures on the Etch-a-Sketch. 
It was rainy and cold, so I made beef stew and biscuits (doesn't go with the theme, I know) and I put together a candy bar for the kids to choose a sampling of candies while we watched the movie - Toy Story 2. 
We can't wait for Toy Story 3 to come out!!!


----------



## annegirl

We just did Dumbo this weekend. We keep it pretty simple with our four year old but we went with a circus theme for the food and played Pin the Timothy on Dumbo's hat. You can see pics on my pre trip report.


----------



## jngwright

Well-we are getting back into family fun nights after a long absence.

Beauty and the Beast:

On the Menu:
Beastly Burgers
Belle's Shells
Mrs. Pott's Parfaits
Belle's Enchanted Cupcakes




















We made beaded necklaces and bracelets.  Wanted to do the idea of having the kids color a picture of what they would see in the magic mirror-but ran out of time.



Next up:
Darby O'Gill for St. Patrick's Day


----------



## DisneyDoc5

here are some pics from our Finding Nemo night.........


The Menu...





The Table...





A puzzle to keep them busy while I did dishes before the movie....


----------



## DisneyDoc5

Our Swiss Family Robinson Night.......

I got the casserole recipe idea from this thread search for Swiss Family Robinson, it was very yummy!!!




The table...




The table again...




Tasting coconut milk




More tasting... notice the DRILL DH used to open the coconut, not very Swiss Family!




Pouring the milk.....




Opening the coconuts with a drill, this was very exciting!!!




Lesson in coconuts...after we all drank this gross coconut milk, we open the other one and realize the first one (on the left) we drank from was rotten!!!  Notice the healthy one on the right!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

LOVING all these reports and pictures!  I will be attempting to update the index soon, I promise!  I keep trying to think of a way to do it that makes more sense and wouldn't take me a lifetime...any ideas?


----------



## DisneyDoc5

PrincessTigerLily said:


> LOVING all these reports and pictures!  I will be attempting to update the index soon, I promise!  I keep trying to think of a way to do it that makes more sense and wouldn't take me a lifetime...any ideas?



I wish I had a suggestion to help you, but I can't think of anything.  I think you are the queen for keeping this thread organized, we all appreciate it!!!  People should also remember to do a thread search when looking for a specific movie night idea, I have found that to be helpful!

My Princess and the Frog movie has been shipped from Disney Family Movie Club, so I have been searching the thread for ideas, if there are any more or some pictures, I would love to see them!  We are staying at POR for a last minute 3 night stay in a few weeks as we drive into FL, I'm so excited, never stayed there and the Princess and the Frog movie fits in perfect with the theme of New Orleans!!!!

Thank you Disney Family Fun Night friends!!!!  I love this thread - it keeps me/us connected to our favorite place in the world!!!!


----------



## jngwright

PrincessTigerLily said:


> LOVING all these reports and pictures!  I will be attempting to update the index soon, I promise!  I keep trying to think of a way to do it that makes more sense and wouldn't take me a lifetime...any ideas?



Princess..Hi!!!!

What if it was indexed by theme in alphabetical order?  Example:

Aladdin:
(not real info)
Page 4 Post 30
Page 17 Post 100

Toy Story:
(not real info)
Page 3 Post 22
Page 23 Post 500 (With Pics)
Page 30 Post 723

I would be more than willing to help you with this, if you want!!!!!!  PM me if you want!
Jill


----------



## jngwright

DisneyDoc5 said:


> Our Swiss Family Robinson Night.......
> 
> More tasting... notice the DRILL DH used to open the coconut, not very Swiss Family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesson in coconuts...after we all drank this gross coconut milk, we open the other one and realize the first one (on the left) we drank from was rotten!!!  Notice the healthy one on the right!



I am laughing my head off at this...the drill, the chisel, the rotten coconut!  Too funny


----------



## DisneyDoc5

It was literally rancid, my mom and I were gagging the coconut milk down and peeing our pants laughing so hard!!!  I thought we would all end up in the ER getting our stomachs pumped by the end of the night, but no one got sick!  Seriously, the coconut opening is the ONLY activity/game you need for Swiss Family night!!!


----------



## nancy drew

jngwright said:


> Princess..Hi!!!!
> 
> What if it was indexed by theme in alphabetical order?  Example:
> 
> Aladdin:
> (not real info)
> Page 4 Post 30
> Page 17 Post 100
> 
> Toy Story:
> (not real info)
> Page 3 Post 22
> Page 23 Post 500 (With Pics)
> Page 30 Post 723
> 
> I would be more than willing to help you with this, if you want!!!!!!  PM me if you want!
> Jill



I like this idea a lot.  It would be fairly easy to update, as you could just go in and add the new page # and post # when someone does a movie.  I'd also be happy to help gathering post info, if it makes things easier.  Perhaps a few of us could take a few page ranges (random example: PrincessTigerLily does page 1-20, jngwright does 21-40, I do 41-60, etc.)  Then we would PM you our lists in an agreed format (the one above looks great to me) and you can just copy and paste it.

The only thing is, who manages future listings?


----------



## Nettaboo

nancy drew said:


> I like this idea a lot.  It would be fairly easy to update, as you could just go in and add the new page # and post # when someone does a movie.  I'd also be happy to help gathering post info, if it makes things easier.  Perhaps a few of us could take a few page ranges (random example: PrincessTigerLily does page 1-20, jngwright does 21-40, I do 41-60, etc.)  Then we would PM you our lists in an agreed format (the one above looks great to me) and you can just copy and paste it.
> 
> The only thing is, who manages future listings?



I love this new idea and would be willing to help as well


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

DisneyDoc5 said:


> Our Swiss Family Robinson Night.......
> 
> I got the casserole recipe idea from this thread search for Swiss Family Robinson, it was very yummy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The table...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The table again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasting coconut milk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More tasting... notice the DRILL DH used to open the coconut, not very Swiss Family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pouring the milk.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opening the coconuts with a drill, this was very exciting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesson in coconuts...after we all drank this gross coconut milk, we open the other one and realize the first one (on the left) we drank from was rotten!!!  Notice the healthy one on the right!



it is funny that you mentioned the coconut b/c my mom also tried one for the 1st time 2 weeks ago and my brother's gf was at her house when she went to try it.  My mom thought it was totally gross, and my brother's gf (who drinks it on occasion) noticed it was totally rotten. Of course, my mom had no idea. 

It looks like you had a nice time 
And don't worry if they Swiss Family Robinsons had a drill, they would have totally used it lol.


----------



## dancin'girl

For anyone who's doing the Princess and the Frog soon, I came across this at familyfun.com - very cute!!! It's a craft and game all in one. We'll be trying it this weekend!

http://familyfun.go.com/crafts/fly-catching-frog-667781/

This is a review of the project from the site-
We made our frogs while on a class trip to the beach. The kids got the biggest kick out of making them! When they were all finished, we took some plastic flies and put them on the table. Two at a time, the kids had to blow their frog tongues to hit the fly. The first one to get their fly all the way off the other end of table was the winner! The kids loved this! GREAT ACTIVITY!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Thats cute, looks inexpensive to make too!

Anyone having  a hard time with decorations and tableware?
I have been looking @ the Dollar Tree and I have found pirate stuff for peter pan and mardi gras stuff for Princess and the Frog. I have also found luau themed stuff there and at the Christmas Tree Shop for Lilo and Stitch.

I just hate to spend like $3.00 on paper plates lol, anyone know of any cheap place to find cheap decorations paper products? I try to keep that stuff @ $1.00.

I really am looking for Toy Story themed paper plates and decorations, even if its just cowboy boots lol (we have loads of toys from TS, just don't know what to do w/ decorating) and Incredibles?


----------



## DisneyDoc5

I always check the 'end caps' at Target, Card Party (or similar giant party supply stores, etc.), Disney Store, anywhere where they have paper products and try to pick them up on clearance.


----------



## dancin'girl

I've just been doing the napkins because it would be way too expensive to buy the plates, cups, etc! I only found Buzz Lightyear party stuff - no Toy Story and no cowboy! I was surprised about the lack of cowboy stuff. All my party store had were cowboy hats! So...Buzz Lightyear it was!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Oh and I also wanted to ask do they sell frozen beignets or some kind of mix or something? I never had one before (actually, never heard of them before Princess and the Frog), I assume they are like zepollis.  I'd go to a bakery and ask if they have any but DD's allergic to peanuts so we can't get bakery items. 

I found a recipe, does this seem right? 

Prep Time: 10 minutes
Cook Time: 6 minutes
Ingredients:

    * ½ cup butter
    * 1 cup water
    * ¼ teaspoon salt
    * 1 cup all-purpose flour
    * 4 eggs
    * Oil for deep frying
    * 3 tablespoons confectioners sugar

Preparation:

In a medium saucepan, melt the butter in the water. Add salt and flour, and stir until a sticky batter is formed. Beat in the eggs, one at a time, until the batter is smooth.

Heat the oil to 375F. Fry mounded teaspoons of dough, several at a time, for about 6 minutes. They are done when they are light, golden brown on each side. Drain them for a few minutes on a clean kitchen towel and serve warm, dusted with the confectioners sugar.

This beignets recipe makes 28 to 32 fritters.'


----------



## jngwright

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Thats cute, looks inexpensive to make too!
> 
> Anyone having  a hard time with decorations and tableware?
> I have been looking @ the Dollar Tree and I have found pirate stuff for peter pan and mardi gras stuff for Princess and the Frog. I have also found luau themed stuff there and at the Christmas Tree Shop for Lilo and Stitch.
> 
> I just hate to spend like $3.00 on paper plates lol, anyone know of any cheap place to find cheap decorations paper products? I try to keep that stuff @ $1.00.
> 
> I really am looking for Toy Story themed paper plates and decorations, even if its just cowboy boots lol (we have loads of toys from TS, just don't know what to do w/ decorating) and Incredibles?



You could try orientaltrading.com  If you have your nights planned out in advance, you could order the next 4-5 nights theme items.  Sometimes they offer free shipping...


----------



## jngwright

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Oh and I also wanted to ask do they sell frozen beignets or some kind of mix or something? I never had one before (actually, never heard of them before Princess and the Frog), I assume they are like zepollis.  I'd go to a bakery and ask if they have any but DD's allergic to peanuts so we can't get bakery items.
> 
> I found a recipe, does this seem right?
> 
> Prep Time: 10 minutes
> Cook Time: 6 minutes
> Ingredients:
> 
> * ½ cup butter
> * 1 cup water
> * ¼ teaspoon salt
> * 1 cup all-purpose flour
> * 4 eggs
> * Oil for deep frying
> * 3 tablespoons confectioners sugar
> 
> Preparation:
> 
> In a medium saucepan, melt the butter in the water. Add salt and flour, and stir until a sticky batter is formed. Beat in the eggs, one at a time, until the batter is smooth.
> 
> Heat the oil to 375F. Fry mounded teaspoons of dough, several at a time, for about 6 minutes. They are done when they are light, golden brown on each side. Drain them for a few minutes on a clean kitchen towel and serve warm, dusted with the confectioners sugar.
> 
> This beignets recipe makes 28 to 32 fritters.'



Here is the recipe from POFQ according to Allears:

Ingredients



1 pack dry yeast
1/2 cup sugar
2 eggs
7 cups flour
1 1/2 cups warm water
1 tsp Salt
1 cup undiluted evaporated milk
1/4 cup soft shortening oil, for frying
Confectioner's sugar

Method


In a large bowl, sprinkle yeast over water, stir to dissolve. Add sugar, salt, eggs, and milk. Blend with rotary beater. Add 4 cups of the flour. Cover and chill overnight. Roll out on floured board to 1/8" thickness. Cut into 2 1/2" squares. Deep fry at 360 degrees 2-3 minutes or until lightly browned on both sides. Drain on paper towels. Sprinkle heavily with confectioner's sugar. Makes about 5 dozen.

NOTE: Dough keeps well in refrigerator for several days. Cover bowl with plastic wrap and punch down occassionally


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Nettaboo said:


> I love this new idea and would be willing to help as well



This would make so much more sense, and many hands will make the work light!!  Please PM me if you are willing to help.  This will be SOOO much easier to update for now on!!


----------



## nancy drew

Beignet Mix (sold in a pack of 4, but maybe you can find it locally?  I found it at a European/World grocery store locally.)







Paper Goods:  I usually just use solid colored plates, or if I see reusable plates in a theme I might buy them if I know they can be used for more than one movie.  For example, I bought melamine pirate plates for Peter Pan because I can use them for PP or POTC, or a Playmobil pirate movie we rented from Blockbuster.  For Lilo and Stitch I have melamine tiki plates, but we bought those because the kids were mildly obsessed with tiki masks for a while.  We use them for non-theme nights as well.  But for Monsters Inc I bought green paper plates, and had extras so we have used them for other nights if the color goes with the other decorations.  I have balloons and streamers left over from birthday parties, too.  I try to print as many decorations from the computer as I can, too.  So if I wanted to make "Lightning McQueen" cups, I could just print out a pic of him and glue it to plain paper cups.  Or just use our regular cups and print out Cars decorations to set out on the table, or to hang from the light fixture.  I try to be creative, too.  For PP I made a "shark infested waters" using a blue yoga mat and toy sharks we already had.  That could be used for Nemo, too.  

PrincessTigerLily, I'll PM you!  Glad to help with the thread!


----------



## coteau_chick

nancy drew said:


> Beignet Mix (sold in a pack of 4, but maybe you can find it locally?  I found it at a European/World grocery store locally.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paper Goods:  I usually just use solid colored plates, or if I see reusable plates in a theme I might buy them if I know they can be used for more than one movie.  For example, I bought melamine pirate plates for Peter Pan because I can use them for PP or POTC, or a Playmobil pirate movie we rented from Blockbuster.  For Lilo and Stitch I have melamine tiki plates, but we bought those because the kids were mildly obsessed with tiki masks for a while.  We use them for non-theme nights as well.  But for Monsters Inc I bought green paper plates, and had extras so we have used them for other nights if the color goes with the other decorations.  I have balloons and streamers left over from birthday parties, too.  I try to print as many decorations from the computer as I can, too.  So if I wanted to make "Lightning McQueen" cups, I could just print out a pic of him and glue it to plain paper cups.  Or just use our regular cups and print out Cars decorations to set out on the table, or to hang from the light fixture.  I try to be creative, too.  For PP I made a "shark infested waters" using a blue yoga mat and toy sharks we already had.  That could be used for Nemo, too.
> 
> PrincessTigerLily, I'll PM you!  Glad to help with the thread!


I live in Louisiana and this is really good and easy to make.


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

Our eleventh pre-Disney night was a Polynesian themed party.











The plates were from Dollar Tree, the umbrella straws from Target and the table cloth from Party City. The leis and Aloha sign we already had from a previous family reunion.






For our meal I followed the idea some others have posted on here about doing skewered food. We had meatballs, corn on the cob,





Grilled sirloin steak and veggies (mushrooms, green bell pepper, onion, zucchini, & yellow squash),





Grilled chicken and yellow rice





For dessert we had chocolate fondue and these were our yummy dippers. (Marshmallows, strawberries, apple slices, pineapple chunks, banana slices, and kiwi) We are definitely a fondue loving family! 





Then we separated into two teams and played sort of a trivia game where I named a ride and they had to tell me which park it was in. 
We also learned our Hawaiian names. Here are the links to some websites I used. http://www.alohafriends.com/name.html & http://hawaiiannames.hisurf.com/
After that we watched Lilo and Stich (I forgot how much I love this movie! We actually saw it back in 2002 while on vacation in Disney World, so it holds a special place in my heart. )


----------



## dancin'girl

Peter Pan Fan 22 - Wow! Can I come to one of your parties? Your food looks delicious!!!! Yum!


----------



## Emme

Ok went shopping today for a bunch of movie nights as we are using them to countdown our trip to the Polynesian in May.

Ours will have a slightly different spin on them as we are three adults (me, dh & ds).  We are all young at heart and thought this would be a fun way to count our days to the Poly down.

We will have a movie theme and food accordingly (no alcohol DS is too young) and decorations.  I hope this can maybe help someone who doesn't have any small children but still may want to partake in all the fun~

Hope this is OK with everyone!


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

dancin'girl - Thanks!! We're a foodie family and planning the menu is half the fun!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

PeterPan fan, those steak skewers and the veggies look so yum! The fruit looks good too!
 We also found those straws and put them away for Lilo and Stitch night, I'm waiting til the weather breaks a bit more and for the dollar tree to put out their annual tiki stuff (usually after easter).


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> PeterPan fan, those steak skewers and the veggies look so yum! The fruit looks good too!
> We also found those straws and put them away for Lilo and Stitch night, I'm waiting til the weather breaks a bit more and for the dollar tree to put out their annual tiki stuff (usually after easter).



Thanks!! Yeah, I always find the stores get more Hawaiian stuff towards the end of the school year also because so many people have graduation party luaus. Have fun on your Lilo and Stitch night!


----------



## Mommytink

We are planning on doing Honey I Shrunk the Kids this week and could use some inspiration.  Was planning on mini-burgers, shrinky dinks and mini-cupcakes but need something else.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Mommytink said:


> We are planning on doing Honey I Shrunk the Kids this week and could use some inspiration.  Was planning on mini-burgers, shrinky dinks and mini-cupcakes but need something else.



another poster did this and got those little cans of soda and little bottles of water.
My shoprite sells mini poptarts (dont know what you coudl really do with them) mini marshmallows. If I think of anythign else I'll let you know.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Emme said:


> Ok went shopping today for a bunch of movie nights as we are using them to countdown our trip to the Polynesian in May.
> 
> Ours will have a slightly different spin on them as we are three adults (me, dh & ds).  We are all young at heart and thought this would be a fun way to count our days to the Poly down.
> 
> We will have a movie theme and food accordingly (no alcohol DS is too young) and decorations.  I hope this can maybe help someone who doesn't have any small children but still may want to partake in all the fun~
> 
> Hope this is OK with everyone!



EXCELLENT!  Have had quite a few posts inquiring on how to "age-up" this concept.  Please post your ideas and nights!


----------



## jngwright

For those of you looking for Toy Story and Princess and the Frog-if you have a Michael's Arts and Crafts in your area, they have Disney stuff in their dollar section.


----------



## my2disneyboys

jngwright said:


> For those of you looking for Toy Story and Princess and the Frog-if you have a Michael's Arts and Crafts in your area, they have Disney stuff in their dollar section.



Thanks for the heads up!!  We are doing Princess and the Frog tomorrow night.  I will have to check Michaels out.  How should I make Frog Cupcakes????


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

my2disneyboys said:


> Thanks for the heads up!!  We are doing Princess and the Frog tomorrow night.  I will have to check Michaels out.  How should I make Frog Cupcakes????



Maybe if you frost the cupcakes with vanilla frosting that you dye green and then put 2 big marshmallow eyes on top and just pipe on a black dot for eyeball. Then pipe on 2 little black specs for the nose and then maybe red thin shoe string licorice that you could cut for the mouth?


----------



## DisneyDorkORama

*FINDING NEMO:*

Here is an idea for the Finding Nemo, I havent read all the posts yet so I am not sure if this has been said yet. But you can take plastic film containers or something like that tape labels on them that say Fish Food and then fill them up with Fruity Pebbles.


----------



## nettii

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Maybe if you frost the cupcakes with vanilla frosting that you dye green and then put 2 big marshmallow eyes on top and just pipe on a black dot for eyeball. Then pipe on 2 little black specs for the nose and then maybe red thin shoe string licorice that you could cut for the mouth?



Familyfun.com has a cute frog cupcake. good luck!


----------



## dancin'girl

my2disneyboys said:


> Thanks for the heads up!!  We are doing Princess and the Frog tomorrow night.  I will have to check Michaels out.  How should I make Frog Cupcakes????



I'm going to make the cupcakes seen here - 
http://family.go.com/entertainment/pkg-disney-princess-and-the-frog/


----------



## my2disneyboys

Thanks for the ideas on the cupcakes!  I did them for tonight.  (They are at the bottom of this post!)
When we got back from Disney, we had Myles "real" birthday and he wanted to have a Star Wars Disney Night....  We had Pizza the hut, Yoda Soda, Ewok cookies, and I forget the name of the cake.... Nannie made it and we decorated it.  

























I got Myles those trick candles.. I had no idea they were trick candles... it was a joke on all of us!





a couple weeks ago we had some friends over and we had a Toy Story Night!  It was nice and easy because we ordered pizza from Pizza Planet!  I went to the party store and got a Jesse hat for the girl, and for the 3 boys I got Woody hats!  They all had so much fun together.













Last week we had UP Night!  So fun.  We had hotdogs, and Chocolate bars!  We decorated with Balloons and made balloon animals... or rather tried to!






















Tonight is Princess and The Frog night!  I am making Jambalaya and we are having swamp water.... and Prince Naveen Cup Cakes, and Tiana's Beignets!


























We have had so much fun with these nights!!!!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Can anyone think of a movie night I could do with meatloaf as the main course? We were going to do Princess and the Frog this weekend but haven't been able to get out and buy the movie this week.
So I am going to make my dinner for tomorrow, tonight (since we're going car shopping in the afternoon) and I am making meatloaf, broccoli w/ mozzarella cheese and oil and garlic, asparagus, mashed potatoes and corn. 
DD has been watching a lot of the incredibles lately, maybe something with that?


----------



## nancy drew

Princess and the Frog

We aren't fans of Gumbo or Jambalaya, so I borrowed from the menus of 2 of the best restaurants at Disneyland: Cafe Orleans and Blue Bayou.  

Our Menu:






In case you can't see it, we had:

French Onion Soup
Monte Cristo Sandwiches
Pomme Frites
Mickey Beignets
Fruity Frogs

The Fruity Frogs:






This was a very labor-intense meal, so I was too hungry and tired to take decent pictures of the food .  Also, we had no time for a craft.  The kids played "Tiana's Place" and took turns being the chef in a restaurant while I made dinner.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

nancy drew said:


> Princess and the Frog
> 
> We aren't fans of Gumbo or Jambalaya, so I borrowed from the menus of 2 of the best restaurants at Disneyland: Cafe Orleans and Blue Bayou.
> 
> Our Menu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you can't see it, we had:
> 
> French Onion Soup
> Monte Cristo Sandwiches
> Pomme Frites
> Mickey Beignets
> Fruity Frogs
> 
> The Fruity Frogs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a very labor-intense meal, so I was too hungry and tired to take decent pictures of the food .  Also, we had no time for a craft.  The kids played "Tiana's Place" and took turns being the chef in a restaurant while I made dinner.



Ooooo! I LOVE  french onion soup! Your frogs look great, how was the beignets?


----------



## nancy drew

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Ooooo! I LOVE  french onion soup! Your frogs look great, how was the beignets?





Thanks 

I  French Onion Soup as well, and often make a batch on Sundays to have for lunch all week.  I just forgot that it takes sooooooo looooooooong to make!!!  Next time I am totally making that in advance, since it tastes better after sitting in the fridge for a few days anyway!  

The beignets are always good.  I bought a box of the Cafe Du Monde mix when Princess and the Frog came out, to show the kids what beignets are, and we STILL have some mix left in the box!  

Also next time I am totally just frying up the sandwiches in the same oil with the beignets.  I wanted to avoid all the heavy fried foods (the Pomme Frites were baked in the oven) so I cooked the sandwiches like pancakes, on a griddle with nonstick spray.  They were "Eh".  Then when I made the beignets I threw the sandwiches in the oil, which is how you are supposed to cook them, and dusted them with powdered sugar like they do at BB, and OMG!!!    They were JUST like the ones at BB!!  In case anyone wants to try it, here is the recipe.  Deep fried ham and cheese sandwiches.  You can't go wrong!!!    (I made mine with turkey and swiss, no ham).


----------



## my2disneyboys

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Can anyone think of a movie night I could do with meatloaf as the main course? We were going to do Princess and the Frog this weekend but haven't been able to get out and buy the movie this week.
> So I am going to make my dinner for tomorrow, tonight (since we're going car shopping in the afternoon) and I am making meatloaf, broccoli w/ mozzarella cheese and oil and garlic, asparagus, mashed potatoes and corn.
> DD has been watching a lot of the incredibles lately, maybe something with that?



I did Meatloaf when we watched Bugs Life.... I made ant holes in the sides of the meat loaf and decorate the platter with some gummy worms... it was an easy and yummy night!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

my2disneyboys said:


> I did Meatloaf when we watched Bugs Life.... I made ant holes in the sides of the meat loaf and decorate the platter with some gummy worms... it was an easy and yummy night!



I think my movie night is going to be postponed, Im a little upset b/c DD was looking for one.  We are looking for a car and fiance's parents are in town so I assume that we're going to be doing a lot of running around today (he gets one day off during the week and then one day out of the weekend.) Fiance just talked to his mom on Thursday and didn't even mention this to me, Im a little annoyed actually.  
Well I'll see what happens and let you know how it goes.


----------



## DisneyDorkORama

This is the best thread ever!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Anyone doing Snow White tonight? I see it is going to be on the Disney Channel tonight at 7:30 estrn time I believe.


----------



## Nettaboo

can someone post the directions for those super cute apple frogs??


----------



## nancy drew

Nettaboo said:


> can someone post the directions for those super cute apple frogs??



Here ya go!

http://familyfun.go.com/recipes/fruity-frog-699462/



> Ingredients
> Green apple (such as a Granny Smith)
> Cream cheese
> Chocolate chips
> Green grapes
> 
> Instructions
> Cut the apple into quarters and remove the core. Cut a thin wedge from one quarter for a mouth. For the eyes, shape cream cheese into two half-inch balls, and set them in place. Insert a chocolate chip, point-side in, into each cream cheese ball.
> Use the grapes, cut in half, for the legs and feet. Slice four halves to create toes. Arrange the pieces as shown and serve on a paper lily pad.


----------



## Princess Row

SOOOOO i jsut spent about three hours addicted to this thread. Who knows how i made it though. LOL I copied and pasted all the ones i liked (every single one) onto microsoft word. 

I was thinking what about the tigger movie?
Maybe as a starter pretzels like the sticks for Eeyores house?
corndogs with lines of ketchup or mustard like tiggers tail
crinkled fries like his tail also
Little rolls with butter in them like hunny pots
Baby carrots like rabbits garden.

Desert of course the one everyone raves about......
TIGGER TAILS or Hunny pots. 

All of this may seem a little weird or far fetched, but it seemed cute. 
I love all of these ideas, especially when im not creative AT ALL. Thanks for all these ideas i LOVE them!


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

Princess Row said:


> SOOOOO i jsut spent about three hours addicted to this thread. Who knows how i made it though. LOL I copied and pasted all the ones i liked (every single one) onto microsoft word.
> 
> I was thinking what about the tigger movie?
> Maybe as a starter pretzels like the sticks for Eeyores house?
> corndogs with lines of ketchup or mustard like tiggers tail
> crinkled fries like his tail also
> Little rolls with butter in them like hunny pots
> Baby carrots like rabbits garden.
> 
> Desert of course the one everyone raves about......
> TIGGER TAILS or Hunny pots.
> 
> All of this may seem a little weird or far fetched, but it seemed cute.
> I love all of these ideas, especially when im not creative AT ALL. Thanks for all these ideas i LOVE them!



You seem creative to me with these great ideas! I love the corn dogs for tigger's tail and the little rolls as honey pots! I'm definitely gonna try to fit one of them in our next party!


----------



## dancin'girl

We grilled beef/veggie kabobs and had them over rice. I made the froggy apples and the frog cupcakes. I printed out a memory card game from the princess and the frog party page from family.go.com that the kids played while dinner was grilling. I also made the frog blowers from familyfun.com and we all had a blast trying to be the first to blow our flies across the floor. This was very funny to watch! Then we watched the movie!


----------



## Emme

OK we accomplished our first Disney movie night this evening!  We have no small children (me, DH, and teen DS) so this was more of a hang out, eat, and watch a flick kind of evening .  We will attempt to have one every Sunday night to count down to our trip to the Polynesian in May!

We started with the "Three Caballeros!"  First what an amazing movie.  We had never seen it all the way through and it was a blast.  The colors and images were pretty astounding for an early Disney movie.

We kept our table simple yet festive.  We printed out clipart from the movie, got Fiesta paperware from the dollar store and improvised the rest . Our menu consisted of virgin margaritas; made from frozen Baccardi mixers, a giant plate of homemase nachos (tortillas, seasoned ground beef, salsa, sour cream, cheddar jack cheese), and for dessert we had sauted mexican bananas with butter, sugar, cinnamon and then sprinkled with dark chocolate....YUMMY!!

Our table...





Dessert (tasted better than this picture makes it look)


----------



## DisneyDoc5

great job Emme!


----------



## jngwright

This was a cute movie that was really fun for St. Pats!  (I love this thread-had never heard of the movie before this!)

My parents came over for dinner-my dad is joining us on our trip for SWW.

On the Menu:
Rainbow Rollups (Steak rolled up with provolone and spinach)
Pot O' Gold Biscuits
Shamrock fruit plate
Little People fingers (pickles)
Leprechaun Pie

The boys had made cute Leprechaun hats by modge podging tissue squares onto paper bowls, and a shamrock wreath.


















Next up-Mulan


----------



## byrdangel

hoping to start our movie nights soon....feeling inspired....such a creative group of people...


----------



## Nettaboo

For those of you who have done the frog cupcakes..where are you finding the green fruit slices?? So far I have only been able to find them in the bag with the mixed ones and then there is only like 3 in a bag(at that route I will have to buy like 8 bags!!)


----------



## jcwishes

sub


----------



## dancin'girl

Nettaboo said:


> For those of you who have done the frog cupcakes..where are you finding the green fruit slices?? So far I have only been able to find them in the bag with the mixed ones and then there is only like 3 in a bag(at that route I will have to buy like 8 bags!!)



I could only find the mixed color package, too. Same thing with the gumdrops. There were only 3 green gumdrops in the entire package!!! DD helped me make them and she thought the girl frogs should have purple eyes and red lips! We made three cupcakes like the example and then ended up using whatever color fruit slices/gumdrops she wanted. They came out very cute anyway!


----------



## my2disneyboys

same here!  I bought two packages and just did 6 "real" frogs and then the rest were some crazy frogs lol


----------



## belle231

We did monster inc. last night and had alot of fun. The cool disney on ice bucket and little girl cup i bought on craigslist for $1.00 I filled the bucket with little prizes i bought at walmart for monster bingo. I let my son color doors to hang on the wall for decorations. We also made our own monsters. We picked a number out of a hat and we did eyes, arms, heads, legs, etc. and whatever number you picked is how many "arms" your monster had to have. I think I got them game off of this website but it was alot of fun! I used my husbands hard hats and colored the monster label and we wore them during dinner and took some fun pictures. We had sullivan steak, mikes mashed potatoes, and boo grean beans, and for dessert eyes.  very fun night!


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

belle231- Those doors are adorable!  I also love the hard hats. Very creative!


----------



## VanessainWonderland

WOW Very cool! My daughter LOVES Monsers INC. Will definitely be using some of your ideas in the future!


----------



## wlwilliams9

OK, I didn't make it through all of the posts, but, WOW!!  There are so many great ideas here.  I'm lookin for ideas for UP.  Whatcha got??


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Belle, love the doors, the monsters, the hats, all so cute!!!

I love Monsters Inc. DD watched it once and will never watch it again, she is afraid of it  lol

She wouldn't even go to the Laugh Floor @ MK and sadly, her dad was picked our of the audience to be Mike Wazowski.  I don't know what it is about him, but he ALWAYS gets picked @ WDW to do something haha.


----------



## Princess Sleepy

I am loving this site. We started our 12 week countdown last week. We kicked off with a Lion King night. (I will try to post pictures.) We had the following menu: Grilled Filet of Wildebeest (steak on the grill), Crunchy Savannah grass (coleslaw), Rafiki's mixed berries, Jungle Juice (I used the AKL recipe), and Zebra cake for dessert. My DDs (6 and 3) did a safari hunt for animals while the steak cooked. I bought a tube of jungle animals at Michael's and hid them all around the house. They had a great time. Then we watched the movie after dinner.

Tonight was our second week and we did Lady and the Tramp. We started by taking a family walk with our beagle. Then the girls did hand prints in a clay kit that we had (like the dogs do in the cement on their date). We had spaghetti and meatballs, salad, and breadsticks for dinner. I let the girls have white grape juice in real wine glasses to go with their dinner. The for dessert while we watched the movie we ate "puppy chow" out of a new dog dish we'd bought. 

The whole family is getting into this, including my DH who is sometimes a hard sell on all Disney, all the time. It is giving us at least one real family night erach week and getting us excited for the trip at the same time.

I can't wait until next week.


----------



## my2disneyboys

wlwilliams9 said:


> OK, I didn't make it through all of the posts, but, WOW!!  There are so many great ideas here.  I'm lookin for ideas for UP.  Whatcha got??



Wendy, (HI!!!!)  We did UP a few weeks ago.  We made hot dogs and beans and for dessert we had chocolate bars (like Russell gives to Kevin in the movie)  We decorated with balloons!!  The kids had a blast and we just LOVE that movie!!!  If I had the time, I would have made cup cakes and decorated them with little balloon shapes.... Oh and for the activity I bought a cheap balloon animal kit.  It was fun!!


----------



## wlwilliams9

my2disneyboys said:


> Wendy, (HI!!!!) We did UP a few weeks ago. We made hot dogs and beans and for dessert we had chocolate bars (like Russell gives to Kevin in the movie) We decorated with balloons!! The kids had a blast and we just LOVE that movie!!! If I had the time, I would have made cup cakes and decorated them with little balloon shapes.... Oh and for the activity I bought a cheap balloon animal kit. It was fun!!


 

Thanks Nickie!!  I will probably use your brilliant ideas once again!


----------



## aharbin88

Princess Sleepy said:


> I am loving this site. We started our 12 week countdown last week. We kicked off with a Lion King night. (I will try to post pictures.) We had the following menu: Grilled Filet of Wildebeest (steak on the grill), Crunchy Savannah grass (coleslaw), Rafiki's mixed berries, Jungle Juice (I used the AKL recipe), and Zebra cake for dessert. My DDs (6 and 3) did a safari hunt for animals while the steak cooked. I bought a tube of jungle animals at Michael's and hid them all around the house. They had a great time. Then we watched the movie after dinner.
> 
> Tonight was our second week and we did Lady and the Tramp. We started by taking a family walk with our beagle. Then the girls did hand prints in a clay kit that we had (like the dogs do in the cement on their date). We had spaghetti and meatballs, salad, and breadsticks for dinner. I let the girls have white grape juice in real wine glasses to go with their dinner. The for dessert while we watched the movie we ate "puppy chow" out of a new dog dish we'd bought.
> 
> The whole family is getting into this, including my DH who is sometimes a hard sell on all Disney, all the time. It is giving us at least one real family night erach week and getting us excited for the trip at the same time.
> 
> I can't wait until next week.


That sounds so cute! Are you doing a "Disney movie night" every week until you leave? I might have to steal that idea. When I first thought about it, I thought I might start now, but considering we're not going for another 32 weeks, that might be a bit much!


----------



## dancin'girl

This week we did A Bug's Life. I bought red and white picnic style napkins and paper plates. I rolled out a long sheet of easel paper to use as a table runner and drew on tons of bugs that the kids colored. We just ate pizza, but had ladybug strawberries, oreo spiders and wormy mud pies (choc ice cream with crushed choc. cookies on top and gummy worms) for dessert.The kids helped make most of these desserts. I printed small insect clip art for the kids to color, they cut them out and glued them to a popsicle stick. Then we planted some seeds in small pots and put the plant pics that they made into the soil. I also picked up some of those grow capsules at Michaels in the dollar bins. They are capsules that you drop in water and they grow into bug sponges. Then we watched the movie and relaxed!


----------



## Princess Sleepy

aharbin88 said:


> That sounds so cute! Are you doing a "Disney movie night" every week until you leave? I might have to steal that idea. When I first thought about it, I thought I might start now, but considering we're not going for another 32 weeks, that might be a bit much!



Yep, it's our countdown. We started at 12 weeks out. 32 might be overkill!  This weekend we are planning on a Winnie the Pooh night. It's a good way to keep everyone excited without having to let them mess with my planning.


----------



## <3 the Mouse

had Pastalaya for dinner (jambalaya but with pasta), but you could really eat any cajun food!

then I made beignets and we ate them while we watched the movie!!!


----------



## adventureland101

somewhere in this thread i saw a le celliar night.  My family and I did it and loved it!  i love that canadian cheddar soup!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Tonight we watched Incredibles

The menu included Superhero Subs and Sandwiches
Edna's Edible Broccoli
Syndrome's Salads (Macaroni and Potato)
ElastaGirl's French Fries
and for dessert- Frozone's Vanilla Milkshakes







Some of the decorations we made:






We hung these "Batman Type" of signs up over the table










For our craft we made our own "superheros", I printed out a template of a body, here's our little "incredible" super family!





and finally we sat down and watched the movie with a Frozone Shake!





I have supplies for Peter Pan, Toy Story, Princess and the Frog, and Lady and the Tramp so one of those will probably be next. 
I think we are currently 142 days out still


----------



## figment3258

Love love love this thread. We have decided not to tell the kids about this trip. But we are going to have Disney night once a week. Saturday is the day. I think for us its a way to bring everyone together. My husband works seven day weeks. I can't wait to start Saturday still deciding on a  movie. Thanks for all the ideas!


----------



## happymomof1

Anyone have any Expedition Everest/Yeti party ideas?  We're thinking rock climbing indoors at a center that has it, but not sure about snacks, favors etc.  Let me know if you have any ideas.

A very nice, creative person on Disigns put together a Yeti invitaiton, book mark and bag toppers, I'm just needing ideas off stuff to go into it.  I would love it all to be themed.  Rock candy..?


----------



## hlkeck

Okay, this thread has just taken over my mind.  We are 24 weeks out...so I've created 24 nights of movie theme dinners!

This is a bit crazy, but I picked the movies that either have rides at the parks or characters that we intend to meet.  It will be the first trip for my nephews (7, 4) and the 6th for my kids! (8, 6)...

I even managed to match up a few fun things:

We're doing Dumbo the night the Ringling Bros is in town
We'll do Cars the night of the Indy 500
and of course...Nemo the weekend before school starts!  

We will do TS 1 and TS 2 the two weeks before TS 3 comes out and we'll do TS 3 for our movie at the theater but dinner will be "Toy Story Mania" themed, so carnival foods!

We're doing a family vacation in July with my in-laws (there will be like 25 of us) - so we'll do Swiss Family Robinson and Lilo and Stitch (for their family themes) before and after that vacation!

It will be a lot of fun and I thank each and every one of you who either came up with ideas and/or contributed with photos!

This will be the best trip yet!


----------



## aharbin88

Those are all great ideas! In fact, I may have to steal the Lilo and Stitch idea before our beach vacation. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## figment3258

we are doing a bugs life tomorrow. I will post pictures when i can


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

figment3258 said:


> we are doing a bugs life tomorrow. I will post pictures when i can



Can't wait to see them


----------



## figment3258

So we had a bugs life tonight and here is what we did. First we decorated the table with a red table cloth and I put little ant stickers all around it. Next we made little bug mosaics that I got at Michaels for a dollar next we planted an herb garden that i got at the dollar store and last we put little tabs in water and out came so sponge bugs. 
For food we at Flinks fried chicken, Princess Atta's pasta salad and we drank B+ bug juice. For dessert we had dots dirt cups. After diner we watched the movie and off to bed. It was really great. thanks for all the idea's. Up next Alica in Wonderland!
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/thumbs/100_1842_2_.JPG
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/member-galleries/p51284-bugs-life.html
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/member-galleries/p51285-bugs-life.html
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/member-galleries/p51287-bugs-life.html
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/member-galleries/p51286-bugs-life.html


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

figment3258 said:


> So we had a bugs life tonight and here is what we did. First we decorated the table with a red table cloth and I put little ant stickers all around it. Next we made little bug mosaics that I got at Michaels for a dollar next we planted an herb garden that i got at the dollar store and last we put little tabs in water and out came so sponge bugs.
> For food we at Flinks fried chicken, Princess Atta's pasta salad and we drank B+ bug juice. For dessert we had dots dirt cups. After diner we watched the movie and off to bed. It was really great. thanks for all the idea's. Up next Alica in Wonderland!
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/thumbs/100_1842_2_.JPG
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/member-galleries/p51284-bugs-life.html
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/member-galleries/p51285-bugs-life.html
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/member-galleries/p51287-bugs-life.html
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/member-galleries/p51286-bugs-life.html



So cute! How was the dirt cup? They look really good!
DD is getting Alice in her basket tomorrow


----------



## ut*disney

We had so much fun preparing this last night.  We wanted to share our rendition of movie night at The Abshere Home.  The Feature Movie was Princess and The Frog.  We can't wait until next week!


----------



## figment3258

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> So cute! How was the dirt cup? They look really good!
> DD is getting Alice in her basket tomorrow



The dirt cups were very good and super easy. I just made chocolate pudding but i bought devils food pudding yum! and then I hid gummy worms in the cup last i topped it with crushed oreos. It took me 5 mins and they were good. 

I love alice in wonderland. We can't wait till saturday!


----------



## happymomof1

Looove the Princess and Frog night you did!  We just saw that movie for the first time yesterday and looooved it!  My boy (almost 7) could not stop laughing.  I do not know why it didn't do better at the theaters.  Anyway..geat job and thanks for the good ideas and your food looked awesome!


----------



## happymomof1

Princess Row said:


> SOOOOO i jsut spent about three hours addicted to this thread. Who knows how i made it though. LOL I copied and pasted all the ones i liked (every single one) onto microsoft word.
> 
> I was thinking what about the tigger movie?
> Maybe as a starter pretzels like the sticks for Eeyores house?
> corndogs with lines of ketchup or mustard like tiggers tail
> crinkled fries like his tail also
> Little rolls with butter in them like hunny pots
> Baby carrots like rabbits garden.
> 
> Desert of course the one everyone raves about......
> TIGGER TAILS or Hunny pots.
> 
> All of this may seem a little weird or far fetched, but it seemed cute.
> I love all of these ideas, especially when im not creative AT ALL. Thanks for all these ideas i LOVE them!


Cheese puff's/Cheetos would be great as Tigger Tails too if you needed to add another snack!  Have fun!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

ut*disney said:


> We had so much fun preparing this last night.  We wanted to share our rendition of movie night at The Abshere Home.  The Feature Movie was Princess and The Frog.  We can't wait until next week!



everything looks so nice, I love the decorations and that mickey pie, so cute!


----------



## ut*disney

happymomof1 said:


> Looove the Princess and Frog night you did!  We just saw that movie for the first time yesterday and looooved it!  My boy (almost 7) could not stop laughing.  I do not know why it didn't do better at the theaters.  Anyway..geat job and thanks for the good ideas and your food looked awesome!





WeLoveLilo05 said:


> everything looks so nice, I love the decorations and that mickey pie, so cute!



Thanks!  The kiddos had SO much fun!  They keep asking us what we are doing next week!    We told them they will just have to wait!  It's a surprise!


----------



## kkmcan

My kids are older and we did a simple movie night.  I bought the Toy Story dvds 1 & 2.  I found Toy Story Mac N cheese at the store so we had that. I got out our Buzz, Woody and Bullseye dolls from the storage bins.  I made Alien Green milkshakes for dessert.  They actually turned out very dark almost black ( icecream was cookies and cream so that's probably why) but the kids didn't care and said they were so good.  

My kids had a great time! It had been years since we'd seen Toy Story and years since they had played with the Toy Story dolls. We each held one while we watched the movie.  

I've got tons of ideas for our next movie night. It will either be the Haunted Mansion or Up or FInding Nemo since I've recently purchased those movies.


----------



## floridascgirl

Love your Princess and the Frog table setting _welovelilo05_.  Looks like a fun night with some yummy food.  Where did you find the cute figurines?  And what type of pie was that?


----------



## 1_VMK_Addict

>


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

floridascgirl said:


> Love your Princess and the Frog table setting _welovelilo05_.  Looks like a fun night with some yummy food.  Where did you find the cute figurines?  And what type of pie was that?



That was actually ut*disney's Princess and the Frog night, I responded to it and that's why it was under my post. IDK, what kind of pie it was but it looks cute and yummy!


----------



## ut*disney

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> That was actually ut*disney's Princess and the Frog night, I responded to it and that's why it was under my post. IDK, what kind of pie it was but it looks cute and yummy!





floridascgirl said:


> Love your Princess and the Frog table setting _welovelilo05_.  Looks like a fun night with some yummy food.  Where did you find the cute figurines?  And what type of pie was that?



Thanks everyone for the great comments!  We had SO much fun doing this!  We have 7-year old boy/girl twins, so every day is Disney at our house.    We never watch "regular" television.  We either have it on the Disney Channel or a Disney movie.    Saturday nights will be our *Family Movie Night* where we will showcase something extra special.

The pie we made was Ray's Mud Pie from Tiana's Cookbook.  We modified it a little to make it easier so my 7-year old daughter could help.  It is SUPER easy to make.  In the original recipe, it calls for you to make the crust and whipped topping and sprinkle chocolate graham crackers on the top of the pie.  Here is our modified version:

Ingredients:

1 Oreo Crust pie shell
1 pint Chocolate ice cream
Hot Fudge topping
1/2 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips
Cool Whip
1 pouch hot chocolate mix

Directions:

Take half of the ice cream and let sit for approximately 10 minutes to soften.  Spoon into pie shell.  Make 8 holes and fill with hot fudge topping.  Freeze for 10 minutes.  Mix remaining ice cream and mix semi-sweet chocolate chips.  Add as second layer.  Freeze for 10 minutes.  Mix the hot chocolate mix into the cool whip.  Add as the top layer.  Design a Mickey Head (or any other design) in semi-sweet chocolate chips on top and freeze for 30 minutes.  Note:  Needs to be kept in the freezer.

This pie is SOOOOOOOO yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

ut*disney said:


> Thanks everyone for the great comments!  We had SO much fun doing this!  We have 7-year old boy/girl twins, so every day is Disney at our house.    We never watch "regular" television.  We either have it on the Disney Channel or a Disney movie.    Saturday nights will be our *Family Movie Night* where we will showcase something extra special.
> 
> The pie we made was Ray's Mud Pie from Tiana's Cookbook.  We modified it a little to make it easier so my 7-year old daughter could help.  It is SUPER easy to make.  In the original recipe, it calls for you to make the crust and whipped topping and sprinkle chocolate graham crackers on the top of the pie.  Here is our modified version:
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 Oreo Crust pie shell
> 1 pint Chocolate ice cream
> Hot Fudge topping
> 1/2 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips
> Cool Whip
> 1 pouch hot chocolate mix
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Take half of the ice cream and let sit for approximately 10 minutes to soften.  Spoon into pie shell.  Make 8 holes and fill with hot fudge topping.  Freeze for 10 minutes.  Mix remaining ice cream and mix semi-sweet chocolate chips.  Add as second layer.  Freeze for 10 minutes.  Mix the hot chocolate mix into the cool whip.  Add as the top layer.  Design a Mickey Head (or any other design) in semi-sweet chocolate chips on top and freeze for 30 minutes.  Note:  Needs to be kept in the freezer.
> 
> This pie is SOOOOOOOO yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



wow! That sounds really good, I am so trying this one day soon!


----------



## ut*disney

floridascgirl said:


> Love your Princess and the Frog table setting _welovelilo05_.  Looks like a fun night with some yummy food.  Where did you find the cute figurines?  And what type of pie was that?



We bought the figurines from The Disney Store.


----------



## susiesk

We had a Mulan night and a Toy Story Pizza Planet night that were so much fun.  Here are some pictures:







I bought the Buzz and Woody figures, but made the rest out of starburst and other candy.  Instead of cupcakes I made a kind of rice crispy bar shaped cupcake for a new variety.





Mr. and Mrs Potato Head were my favorite.  I was actually really sad when my DD ate them
















I know that Baked Potatoes don't really go with pizza, but we wanted to make "real" potato heads





Final result!















Mulan was pretty low mainenance.  I just ordered take out and dressed up DD in an old halloween costume.






The kids had fun eating with chop sticks


----------



## floridascgirl

susiesk...I love the idea of designing actual Baked Potato Heads.  I'll have to remember that one.   Your candy figures were cute enough to package and sell.

ut*disney...Thanks for posting the pie recipe.  My DS12 loves to make anything sweet, so I'll pass this one on to him.


----------



## wlwilliams9

Tonight we had a wonderful UP Disney night!  For dinner we made hot "Dugs", Paradise Falls pasta salad and pineapple, Carl & Ellie's grape soda, Russell beans and kevin's favorite chocolate bars!

Mike in his UP shirt!





The details!


















Onto the festivities!





















Emily in her Carl chair!







We had a great night!  I LOVE UP!!  Mike had never seen it and I had to pass him the tissues a couple of times, but he loved it!  Eva is just enamored by the balloons!  She was staring at them and cracking up!  It was so cute!!


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

Great pics wlwilliams9!! I love the UP shirt! And your daughter in her Carl chair was just too cute!


----------



## Lilysmom

Everyone has such great ideas! 

We just had our first Disney Movie Night last night. We did "A Bug's Life." The kids went wild and even DH thought it was great. I will post pictures once I get them uploaded.

We had cold fried chicken, biscuits, potato salad, grape skewers, strawberries and deviled eggs. For dessert we made dirt cups but used cookies and cream ice cream instead of pudding. The kids are already asking what next week's feature is.  They really want to do Princess and the Frog but we have seriously watched that movie twice a day since it showed up in my youngest's Easter Basket. 

I think maybe we will save it for a couple of week's and do Toy Story next week. It has been ages since we saw that one. 5 more weeks until we leave and we are going to try to do a movie night once a week until then.

Thanks so much to all of you and your ideas!


----------



## kkmcan

I went to Dollar Tree today to buy stuff for up and coming movie nights.  I picked up tons of Luau stuff for Lilo and Stitch.  DT just got these in because they were front and center where the Easter stuff had been.  

Got cute small dog bowls for Lady and the Tramp or 101 Dalmations night. It will be so funny to eat out of them.  

Got plastic bugs and red/white checkered cloth for A Bugs Life picnic on the floor.  

Got mardi gras beads and a Tiana wand for the Princess and the Frog. 

Got 2 glass bowls from the candle area that look like fish bowls for Finding Nemo.  We'll put blue jello and fruit snack sea animals in them for dessert.  

Got a pirates centerpiece for Pirates in the Caribbean.   We have a ton of pirate stuff from our Disney cruise so we are set for that.

Got some tins that look like hubcabs.  Came 4 to a pack.  We'll use those as plates/bowls for Cars. 

Too excited about all my finds.  

We did Haunted Mansion last night.  I printed out the Haunted Mansion invitation and bookmarks from Family fun.  Made grilled cheese sandwiches cut into coffin shapes and topped with paper tombstones that I made.  Dessert was graveyard dirt (cups) with worms. 

Kids think these nights are so much fun and they asked what's coming next! My kids are 10 and 13!   I guess they are never too old


----------



## reelmom

subbing for future use.


----------



## mommyof3princess27

subbing


----------



## MamaJessie

We had our toy story themed countdown the other night and after we made our pizzas, we played "Pin the face on Mr. Potato Head" I have three kids that could play, so they pinned on the eyes, nose and mouth to the large oval shape I cut out of a roll of brown paper.  Very funny and they had a good time.


----------



## dancin'girl

I had been sick all week, so this was a low-key night. I put out a fancy table cloth and teacups/ saucers. I taped little "drink me" signs to the sides of the teacups. We had just a normal dinner - nothing themed about it! But I made little treats ( I covered chocolate covered donuts in colored fondant, added some rainbow sprinkles - they looked like petit fours -kind of!). I put each one in a cupcake paper which I displayed in my metal cupcake stand. I put a sign saying "eat me" on the top of the stand. We played this Alice board game from http://disney.go.com/partners/printandplay/, which was fun. Then we watched the movie. DD wore her Alice costume from Halloween, which made it a little more festive!


----------



## cjhrow

subbing for later use.  great ideas


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

susiesk,
I love your Mr. n Mrs. Potato Head that you put on the treats, they look so cute!!!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

wlwilliams9, I love how you did the table for UP, DD was looking at the pics and started screaming "WE HAVE THAT MICKEY HOUSE TOO!" LoL!


----------



## kkmcan

We did Pirates of the Caribbean on Sunday night.  I threw it together at the last minute so nothing fancy.  I gathered all of our pirate gear- bandanas, eye patches, Jack Sparrow hat, sword and foam gun and displayed them on our dining room table.  I also had a pirates centerpiece from the Dollar tree.  Then I gathered our mardi gras beads and the left over chocolate coins from our cruise in Dec and put them out as the treasure. 

We put on our pirate gear and settled in for the movie. We had already eaten dinner so we just did dessert.  Dessert was extra pudding cups I had left over from Haunted Mansion night.  I put them in dishes, with the oreo crumbs on top and then used our pirate coins and easter jelly beans for treasure on top.  I called them Black Pearl Treasure cups.  They did look cute!

That was it but my kids loved it! My son said, I love these movie nights! They are so much fun!


----------



## kkmcan

Any ideas for Tower of Terror?  I just found out there was a made for tv movie out in the 90's and they have it on dvd at Amazon. So I bought it.  Reviews seemed pretty good.  

Now I don't have any clue on how to work this into a movie night. Ideas??


----------



## amanda_stacy

Thanks to all of you for the wonderful ideas! I will be starting my family nights this friday night and can't wait to try out the things on this thread!


----------



## ut*disney

We did Monsters, Inc. for our Family Movie Night last Saturday night.







The cover of our menu was Boo's door:





We had Boo's Burgers, Sully's Silly Fries, Randall's Invisible Veggie Burger and Mike's Eye Scream:


----------



## susiesk

UT*Disney, I liked your footprints!  You had some pretty creative angles for your pictures too


----------



## kkmcan

Where's everyone getting the blue hard hats from?? I need those for my Monsters Inc night.  

How about the Monsters caution tape? Where'd ya get that?

Thanks!
Kelly


----------



## ut*disney

susiesk said:


> UT*Disney, I liked your footprints!  You had some pretty creative angles for your pictures too



Thanks!  My husband takes the pics.



kkmcan said:


> Where's everyone getting the blue hard hats from?? I need those for my Monsters Inc night.
> 
> How about the Monsters caution tape? Where'd ya get that?
> 
> Thanks!
> Kelly



We got our hard hats from Disney on Ice.  If you could find some hard hats, spray paint them turquoise, print the MI logo on a round sticker and put it on the front.  I found these online you could use:  http://www.ezpartyzone.com/pd-construction-party-plastic-hard-hat.cfm

The caution tape was made with yellow paper streamer and black stick-on letters (found in the scrapbook section of a craft store).

I couldn't find anything to make a scream tank with, so I used a yellow Chinese lantern.  I made the "scream counter" out of paper, used double-sided tape and stuck it to the outside.


----------



## kkmcan

Thanks! Good idea on making the caution tape! You are so creative!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Ahhhh! I love those footprints! So stinking cute! I am on a diet and that food looks so awesome. 

I'd like to do Alice next, little sandwiches, tea and pastires/pies (yeah, I'm on a diet hahahaha ) but I don't have a nice little tea pot. I have a kettle. I am being too anal about displaying stuff huh?


----------



## kkmcan

Too anal? Nah,  I saw a silver tea service/pot at a thrift store last week and didn't buy it.  Then we saw Alice in Wonderland at the theater last weeekend and I wished I had bought that tea pot so we could do an Alice night with the original version.  

Sorry, but I absolutely can't do Alice until I have a teapot! I'll keep looking.


----------



## kkmcan

This is probably the dumbest question ever but how did you guys make/print your menus? 

 I have no idea how to get those characters onto the document.  So I typed up our menu with the fancy letters and printed it out. Then I went to Google Images and put in A Bugs Life.  Then I picked some pics out and printed them.  Cut them out and glued them onto my menu. 

I know there's any easier way but I don't know how to do it. 

TIA,
Kelly


----------



## dancin'girl

We just did Alice last weekend, and I was sad I didn't have a tea pot, either!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

kkmcan said:


> Too anal? Nah,  I saw a silver tea service/pot at a thrift store last week and didn't buy it.  Then we saw Alice in Wonderland at the theater last weeekend and I wished I had bought that tea pot so we could do an Alice night with the original version.
> 
> Sorry, but I absolutely can't do Alice until I have a teapot! I'll keep looking.





dancin'girl said:


> We just did Alice last weekend, and I was sad I didn't have a tea pot, either!



Good, at least I know I am not the only crazy one out there lol 



kkmcan said:


> This is probably the dumbest question ever but how did you guys make/print your menus?
> 
> I have no idea how to get those characters onto the document.  So I typed up our menu with the fancy letters and printed it out. Then I went to Google Images and put in A Bugs Life.  Then I picked some pics out and printed them.  Cut them out and glued them onto my menu.
> 
> I know there's any easier way but I don't know how to do it.
> 
> TIA,
> Kelly



I google say Nemo and click on images.  Then when I find what I want I right click on the image and hit copy image then I click on my document and paste it on.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

For those of you talking about doing Alice and not having a tea pot, we did it without a traditional tea pot, we made a MAD tea party.  I have a whole post with pictures, we collected all kinds of things for the table, it was crazy and our best movie day yet!  Here are the pics:
*mAd TeA pArTy*


----------



## homeschoolmomof4

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> For those of you talking about doing Alice and not having a tea pot, we did it without a traditional tea pot, we made a MAD tea party.  I have a whole post with pictures, we collected all kinds of things for the table, it was crazy and our best movie day yet!  Here are the pics:
> *mAd TeA pArTy*





That tea party looked incredible!!!!! You are one talented mom!


----------



## MickeysFans

I LOVE these ideas!  Thanks to all for sharing, it will save a ton of work coming up with plans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am going to have each member of the family take a turn in planning an night.


----------



## MickeysFans

A complete list of Disney movies:
http://www.disneymovieslist.com/disney-movies.asp


----------



## dancin'girl

My kids were unfamiliar with this movie, so we watched it last night - before the party tonight. I bought some tiki decorations and plates at the Dollar Store and we had a ton of leis left over from our stays at the Poly. DH grilled some steak, we had veggies and salad. I made a pineapple upside-down cake (never made this before- very yummy!) The kids cut up brown paper bags to make hula skirts and with the Hawaiian music I found at the library we danced and did the limbo. I printed out Hawaiian themed Bingo cards from here 
http://www.dltk-cards.com/bingo/bingo1.asp (we love Bingo!) and then watched Lilo & Stitch 2 after!


----------



## kkmcan

Karen, that mad tea party is the bomb!!! I can't wait to do ours.  I need to scour the thrift stores for tea cups and saucers, a teapot and Mad hatter hats.  I have also been looking for a candleabra.  I had two of them years ago and I got rid of them. What was I thinking??

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

kkmcan said:


> Karen, that mad tea party is the bomb!!! I can't wait to do ours.  I need to scour the thrift stores for tea cups and saucers, a teapot and Mad hatter hats.  I have also been looking for a candleabra.  I had two of them years ago and I got rid of them. What was I thinking??
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Thanks!  When I look at the pics of the table, it makes me feel like a pack rat (I'm NOT, I'm totally OCD)   But, we are doing our movie days with a friend and we together collectively had ALL that stuff on the table in our house or borrowed from a friend!  Didn't spend a dime!  I was amazed.  

Now Toy Story is another thing...our kids are older and grew out of their Toy Story stuff years ago (my teenage boys were the ones with buzz action figures, army men, Mr. Potato head...all long gone now.  sigh) and we can't come up with anything for decorations!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> For those of you talking about doing Alice and not having a tea pot, we did it without a traditional tea pot, we made a MAD tea party.  I have a whole post with pictures, we collected all kinds of things for the table, it was crazy and our best movie day yet!  Here are the pics:
> *mAd TeA pArTy*



I am totally making those cards with the faces on them! I haven't seen Alice in a long time (the animated one) and am having a hard time remembering things from it. And I don't think I have a craft or game?


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> I am totally making those cards with the faces on them! I haven't seen Alice in a long time (the animated one) and am having a hard time remembering things from it. And I don't think I have a craft or game?



Try Disneyfamily.com  They have a few Alice crafts, that is where I got the template for the card men and the door hangers that the kids made!


----------



## dancin'girl

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> I am totally making those cards with the faces on them! I haven't seen Alice in a long time (the animated one) and am having a hard time remembering things from it. And I don't think I have a craft or game?



Alice printable game -  http://disney.go.com/partners/printandplay/
We thought it was fun!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Try Disneyfamily.com  They have a few Alice crafts, that is where I got the template for the card men and the door hangers that the kids made!





dancin'girl said:


> Alice printable game -  http://disney.go.com/partners/printandplay/
> We thought it was fun!



Thanks a lot! The game looks cute! We'll have to try it.


----------



## hlkeck

I made up a poem - inspired by the one someone used for a Peter Pan bday 

Come meet us where the lions roar and monkeys swing
A place where Simba just can't wait to be king
Where Hakuna Matata means we don't worry
So relax, take your time, we're not in a hurry
Grab your binoculars, and for Rafiki a banana
to go on safari in our backyard Savanna!

Then I hid my old beanie babies around the back yard for the kids to look for and pretend to take pictures.

Getting ready to start the movie!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I love the poem!  I wish we had that movie on DVD.  My son hasn't seen it yet and DD hasn't seen it since she was 2 years old and we took her to see it at an IMax theater.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Anyone else having problems with the Disneyfamily website? I can't get to certain things like the disney related crafts. ArgH!


----------



## martinolichfamily

We are going to be having "Countdown" Dinners..... I am going to be doing 50 day mark, 30 day mark and 10 day mark!  Off to read through the posts!


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

Our twelfth and final (at least for now) pre-Disney party was all about Playhouse Disney!















For dinner we had Tigger tails (corn dogs) (Thanks Princess Row!) 





Special Agent Osos oh so good veggies 





Handy Mannys chicken quesidillas 





Little Einsteins little pizzas and Imagination Movers stuffed mushrooms 





Ze Fronks French Fries 





Jungle Junction Juice 





Chuggingtons chocolate trains 





Mickey Mouse Clubhouse Sundaes





Mickey cake for my moms birthday





We watched Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Choo Choo Express. It was a great night!! We leave for Disney in 2 days!! Yay!  It was a great send-off celebration!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

This was kind of thrown together last minute.  When DD got up Monday morning I asked her what she wanted to do today b/c Daddy was off and she said have a Disney Nite and she said she wanted Lady and the Tramp. So...here it is.






Of course we had dinner by candlelight  which DD thought was awesome.  It was nice b/c the sun was setting so it was getting dark, but not totally dark so we could see well.






We used the wine type of glasses, which DD also loved. I got Cran-Raspberry juice to look like wine, but DD only wanted water.
We had spaghetti (minus the meatballs, DD doesn't eat red meat so I didn't even bother) and garlic bread.
DD reenacting the slurping scene





We didn't do a craft...well actually we did, we put together our new computer desk 
and then we sat down and watched the movie.  We had Raspberry flavored Jell-o cake and chocolate covered strawberries for dessert.


----------



## MyPeanut&Bug

Anyone have any ideas for "The Princess and the frog"? I promised DD that we could do that for our Disney night in May, but I don't have any great ideas. The obvious choice of meal would be gumbo or jumbalya or such, but DH won't eat it, let alone my preschoolers.  Any ideas?

I love all the balloons for the Playhouse Disney night - so cute and festive!


----------



## nancy drew

MyPeanut&Bug said:


> Anyone have any ideas for "The Princess and the frog"? I promised DD that we could do that for our Disney night in May, but I don't have any great ideas. The obvious choice of meal would be gumbo or jumbalya or such, but DH won't eat it, let alone my preschoolers.  Any ideas?



Here is a link to my Princess and the Frog night.  We don't eat Gumbo or Jambalaya either.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

I got the zatarains mix the other day for jambalya, I'll try it and fiance will (never had it before, whats it like?) not really sure what I am going to give DD though!


----------



## MyPeanut&Bug

nancy drew said:


> Here is a link to my Princess and the Frog night.  We don't eat Gumbo or Jambalaya either.




Thank you!  I haven't visited this thread in awhile and obviously have some catching up to do! Off to check out your night now!


----------



## floridascgirl

Peter Pan Fan 22 said:


> Our twelfth and final (at least for now) pre-Disney party was all about Playhouse Disney!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dinner we had Tigger tails (corn dogs) (Thanks Princess Row!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Agent Osos oh so good veggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handy Mannys chicken quesidillas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Einsteins little pizzas and Imagination Movers stuffed mushrooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ze Fronks French Fries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jungle Junction Juice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuggingtons chocolate trains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Mouse Clubhouse Sundaes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey cake for my moms birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We watched Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Choo Choo Express. It was a great night!! We leave for Disney in 2 days!! Yay!  It was a great send-off celebration!




The Mickey Mouse ice-cream is adorable, but I *MUST* know more about that cake!!!


----------



## ut*disney

Last Saturday we had Cars as our Family Movie Night.  We had Sarge's Caesar Salad, Sally's Spaghetti, McQueen's Meatballs, Mater's Dip Sticks, Luigi's Alfredo, Guido's Marinara, Filmore's Organic Sweet Tea and Flo's Malted Milk Shakes.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

ut*disney,
the decorations look so cute! DD was into Cars when she was 2 and 3 yrs old and that was when the toys came out and I remember NOT being able to find them anywhere  and now I can't believe all the cute ones they have come out with since then.  I especially love the "photo finish" one with McQueen with his tongue sticking out hahahaha.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

OOO and I also wanted to let everyone know, I was in Target yesterday and they had "Limited Edition" disney plates and trays.
I got a tray with a big mickey that looks like he was hand drawn and I found a plate for our Alice in Wonderland party.
They had a really cute bowl that were mickey's ears, so adorable, but I had to stop somewhere, o they also had bambi plates and bowls.


----------



## MeMom

A little Pooh and friends fun for a 1st birthday.

The birthday girl.





















Photo op log.  (Think Downtown Disney. )






Picnic table set up for the little ones.  Green grass rug on the floor. 











Hidden Mickey.

























































The birthday girl wasn't interested in the cake.  She was getting tired.






Party bags for all.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Aww, Memom!!!
She is just so adorable!!! Happy Birthday!
Everything looked GREAT! What a great job!


----------



## homeschoolmomof4

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> OOO and I also wanted to let everyone know, I was in Target yesterday and they had "Limited Edition" disney plates and trays.
> I got a tray with a big mickey that looks like he was hand drawn and I found a plate for our Alice in Wonderland party.
> They had a really cute bowl that were mickey's ears, so adorable, but I had to stop somewhere, o they also had bambi plates and bowls.



Pics please!!!  I searched their website, but came up empty. 

Where were they located in the store?


----------



## kkmcan

I would also like to know about the dishes at Target.  Where are they located and are they plastic or ceramic?

TIA!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

They are plastic, heavy plastic (well the tray is heavy), I will take pics tonight and post them. They were on an end cap, I would have never have found them.  In my Target they were across from can openers, strainers, and little household odds and ends like that.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Whew!  Thank goodness for rainy Sundays, because the new-and-improved alphabetical index is up at last!!!  Hope this makes it easier to navigate the thread.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

PrincessTigerLily said:


> Whew!  Thank goodness for rainy Sundays, because the new-and-improved alphabetical index is up at last!!!  Hope this makes it easier to navigate the thread.



Looks great!!! That must have taken a lot of time to do, thanks so much for organizing the thread! 

Here's the tray





and here's the Alice dish (its actually pretty big)




They had matching cereal bowls and cups too, all plastic. Cereal bowls were cute, they had the Cheshire Cat on them. They also had the dish in another color, I think lime green?
The tray was 9.99 and the plate was I think 2.99?


----------



## MickeysFans

Thanks to you all for the ideas.  We added our own twists as well!  All found at Dollar Tree, except the food of course.  Kids loved it!  I am going to try to add pics- wonder if I can do that?  I don't know how to do, I will have to study up first.


----------



## MeMom

PrincessTigerLily said:


> Whew!  Thank goodness for rainy Sundays, because the new-and-improved alphabetical index is up at last!!!  Hope this makes it easier to navigate the thread.



*Your effort is much appreciated.  I know that took a good while to do.  *


----------



## AUdisfan

Thanks so much for the alphabetical index Princess Tiger Lily!  We really appreciate all your hard work.  It's so easy to find what I need now.


----------



## dancin'girl

PrincessTigerLily - THANK YOU! I appreciate your time and effort, too!  This thread has been immensely helpful not only with our Disney movie nights, but for my kid's birthday parties, too.


----------



## aharbin88

Memom- Your party ideas are adorable (as are your granddaughters)! I may have to steal some of those ideas for a birthday party at some point. 

PrincessTigerLily- Thank you so much for organizing the ideas! I know that took a ton of time, but it helps immensely. Thanks a bunch! 


Did everyone hear this thread mentioned on the Podcast??? I know I haven't been very regular here, but I still thought it was cool to hear a thread I reas regularly mentioned!!!


----------



## kkmcan

Thanks for posting pics of the Disney plates.  I was at Target yesterday and didn't see any.  Oh well.  

Does anyone know where to find grape soda in bottles with that particular cap like on the movie UP?

I found some grape soda at Cost Plus but the caps were just solid purple color.


----------



## homeschoolmomof4

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Looks great!!! That must have taken a lot of time to do, thanks so much for organizing the thread!
> 
> Here's the tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the Alice dish (its actually pretty big)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had matching cereal bowls and cups too, all plastic. Cereal bowls were cute, they had the Cheshire Cat on them. They also had the dish in another color, I think lime green?
> The tray was 9.99 and the plate was I think 2.99?



Awesome!!!  Thanks so much for posting them!    I'm heading to Target this aftrnoon and will start hunting for them!


----------



## wlwilliams9

I saw this inflatable movie screen at target.com!  I thought this would be fun for Disney nights!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

kkmcan said:


> Thanks for posting pics of the Disney plates.  I was at Target yesterday and didn't see any.  Oh well.
> 
> Does anyone know where to find grape soda in bottles with that particular cap like on the movie UP?
> 
> I found some grape soda at Cost Plus but the caps were just solid purple color.



You could always print out the cap and tape it on top of the bottle cap.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Last night for our movie night we watched Alice in Wonderland....
We were all pretty excited about it b/c I haven't seen that movie in about 15 years haha, and fiance could not remember it at all and DD never saw it.






While I did the table and made the food, DD and DF went out and played baseball.





 (yes DD is playing in a dress, she had to get dressed up for the party and would not change, thankfully I was able to convince her that playing in her little dress up heels was NOT a good idea)

We had little tea sandwiches (ham and cheese, roastbeef for DF, and eggsalad) in the shapes of hearts, flowers, and cats




Cinnabuns and cookies




CHeshire Cat Cupcakes (which were super easy to make, had to modify it b/c it called for candy that DD could not eat b/c it was made on machinery that also processes peanuts, here's the recipe http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-disney-recipes/recipe-842673-cheshire-cat-cupcakes-t/)




We also had choc. covered strawberries, regular strawberries, pink lemonade, and tea of course 








DF acting like the mad hatter




The little suitors




DD drinking her tea




DD jumping down the rabbit hole








Then we played the Alice In Wonderland game that I printed out from the disney site




The we sat and watched the movie....I have to say (don't flame me lol) that this was probably my least favorite Disney movie. DD lost interest pretty quickly and played with the left over cards lol. But, the tea party itself was tons of fun!


----------



## livinthedisneydream

We just bought this from walmart.com for a lot less than the target site.

Here's the link

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Disney-Inflatable-Outdoor-Movie-Screen/7983502

Haven't set it up yet but are hoping to use it this weekend!





wlwilliams9 said:


> I saw this inflatable movie screen at target.com!  I thought this would be fun for Disney nights!


----------



## BabyEeyore

Great job, WeLoveLilo05!  We actually just did Alice in Wonderland, too.  DD is 19 months old so we're keeping the nights fairly simple and I know that as she gets older and we come back around to redo some movies that I'll go more elaborate.  I wrote down your idea for the rabbit hole for next time.


----------



## kjmommie

These ideas are too cute!  Has anyone ever put them all together somewhere?  What a great idea to build excitement for a trip next week or next year!!


----------



## kkmcan

Tonight is Finding Nemo which we've seen a thousand times but oh well. It's one of our favorites. 

I've got a menu and a plush talking Nemo to decorate the table with.  I might also have some bathtub Nemo characters from when the kids were little. Need to go look.  

Menu (taken from all the wonderful ideas here)
Fish are Food, Not Friends fish sticks
Anemone and fish crackers
Salty Sea Water drinks (Jones blue bottled berry lemonade)
Ocean Dessert- berry blue jello with Nemo fruit snacks

Picked up some beignet mix the other day so I've got that for the Princess and the frog.  Also picked up some lime green plates and a purple plastic tablecloth.  Already have some mardi gras beads too.

Now, I need to get some chefs hats and aprons for Ratatouille and a teapot for Alice in Wonderland.  I want to go out just to go Disney movie shopping!


----------



## wlwilliams9

Tonight we enjoyed an Alice and Wonderland themed Disney night. On the menu: Queen of Hearts sandwiches (PB&J, turkey & chicken salad), Cheshire Cat smiles (cantalope wedges), White Rabbit's favorite snack (carrot sticks w/ ranch dressing), Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum cheese Mickeys and a Mad Hatter Un-Birthday cake!

We decorated the dining room like a garden party with tissue paper flowers, paper lanterns and butterflies!









































As you can see, I am no Leanne (leamom2princesses) when it comes to decorating cakes!! My handwriting did get better toward the end of "Birthday" though!!


We are watching the movie right now...I forgot how trippie it is!!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

*"We are watching the movie right now...I forgot how trippie it is!!"*

hahaha, I know, DF kept saying Wooooo, what a stoner movie, especially when he saw the caterpillar haha.


----------



## hlkeck

So, we are doing Alice in Wonderland right now!  For your 'older' kids (my dd is 7), it might be best to NOT do it right after Peter Pan.  She caught that the white rabbit is Smee, Alice appears to be Wendy, and the Cheshire Cat is voiced by Sher Khan.

I figure the total belief wasn't going to last much longer anyway...but she shouted it out in front of DS5.    We tried to cover!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

hlkeck said:


> So, we are doing Alice in Wonderland right now!  For your 'older' kids (my dd is 7), it might be best to NOT do it right after Peter Pan.  She caught that the white rabbit is Smee, Alice appears to be Wendy, and the Cheshire Cat is voiced by Sher Khan.
> 
> I figure the total belief wasn't going to last much longer anyway...but she shouted it out in front of DS5.    We tried to cover!



I also thought Alice was Wendy


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

aharbin88 said:


> Did everyone hear this thread mentioned on the Podcast??? I know I haven't been very regular here, but I still thought it was cool to hear a thread I reas regularly mentioned!!!



Ooohh!  Really?!  Do you know which one?  Would love to hear that!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

PrincessTigerLily said:


> Ooohh!  Really?!  Do you know which one?  Would love to hear that!



yeah me too


----------



## MeMom

aharbin88 said:


> Memom- Your party ideas are adorable (as are your granddaughters)! I may have to steal some of those ideas for a birthday party at some point.
> 
> 
> Did everyone hear this thread mentioned on the Podcast??? I know I haven't been very regular here, but I still thought it was cool to hear a thread I reas regularly mentioned!!!



Thanks!

I heard the mention on the podcast.   Pretty cool!





wlwilliams9 said:


> I saw this inflatable movie screen at target.com!  I thought this would be fun for Disney nights!



This would be awesome to have!
Sadly,  I'm sure it is not in my budget.


----------



## MissMickee

Planning our family's Disney Dinner to discuss plans for your May 2011 trip and was directed to this thread by floridascgirl.  CAN'T THANK HER ENOUGH!  OMG this is AWESOME!  I spent the last two days reading it (and not getting much of anything else done.   )!

I'll post pics later of a couple of my kids birthday parties... DH4 has had a Mickey party and a pirate party.  DS2 has had a mermaid party.  I think you guys will enjoy them.  

I'm looking to have a *Resort/Park Party*, not necessarily one specific movie.  I started brain storming yesterday and only got as far as the Magic Kingdom  and here are some things I'm thinking of serving...

-The Enchanted Tiki (Wings) Room - Chicken Wings
-It's a Small (Potatoes) World - Mini baked potatoes
-Mickey's Philhar(Magic Fruit) - Baked Beans
-Big Thunder Mountian "Coal" Slaw - Coleslaw
-Snow White's "Poisonous" Apple Sauce
-Pooh's Honey Butter (WDW's recipe from allears)
-Whispering Canyon's Corn Bread (their recipe from allears)
-Root Beer from "Drink Me" bottles.  I'm going to pick up corked bottles from Michael's.

I'm probably going to stick with this BBQ type theme for the dinner-y type stuff.  I'll do some desserts/fruit too since we're planning a long party and I'm sure everyone will be snacking all day.  This is our first "meeting" so we have A LOT to discuss. 

Any other ideas?

TIA!!!


----------



## MissMickee

DS4's 3rd birthday party was Mickey themed.  Here are some pics....

Favors




Cake




My AWESOME nephew! 




Cookies - SO SO SO easy.  They're Chocolate Oatmeal No-bake cookies so you can just shape them however you want.




Bread bowl for veggie dip.  Again, really easy.  Pillsbury dough, 2 circles, cut when baked.




I didn't really get any decoration shots but I just did a lot of black/red/yellow.


----------



## MissMickee

DS2's first birthday was Mermaid themed.  It wasn't specifically Little Mermaid but you can still use the ideas.. just maybe tweek them a bit.

Cake




Decorations - her gifts went in the "treasure chest"








Favors.  I bought some of those candy tube that were clearence after Christmas, put my own sticker on them, filled them with gummy fish and made a color-coordinating paper flower for the top.  The plan was for them to look like coral.




It looks like I didn't take any pics of the food.  I had pretty basic stuff with some "nautical" things tossed in.  We did lunch meat sandwiches (not many "seafooders" in our family  ), pasta salad made with shell pasta, goldfish crackers of EVERY variety, fruit (including star(fish) fruit), a shrimp platter... I think that's it.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

you cake is so cute! Did you make it? I am always afraid to use fondant, I usually buy the Wilton cake stuff @ AC Moore, never tried the fondant though. DD is allergic to peanuts, it doesn't say anything like made on line with peanuts, just nervous I guess. 
Good job!


----------



## MissMickee

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> you cake is so cute! Did you make it? I am always afraid to use fondant, I usually buy the Wilton cake stuff @ AC Moore, never tried the fondant though. DD is allergic to peanuts, it doesn't say anything like made on line with peanuts, just nervous I guess.
> Good job!



Thanks!  I did make it.  Fondant's really easy to work with, a lot like soft Play-doh, but I find that no one eats.  Don't know if they're afriad of it or what....   It's not yummy like frosting but it's not gross by any means.


----------



## nancy drew

I make marshmallow fondant, which is really tasty and really easy.  This isn't Disney related, but here is a cake I made with marshmallow fondant:











Just to prove that it is really cake, because people didn't believe me:


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Miss Mickee and Nancy Drew - WOW!!!  You are so talented and creative!

Anyone who heard the thread mentioned on the Podcast...do you recall which one?  Was it recent or a while back?  Thanks!


----------



## MeMom

PrincessTigerLily said:


> Miss Mickee and Nancy Drew - WOW!!!  You are so talented and creative!
> 
> Anyone who heard the thread mentioned on the Podcast...do you recall which one?  Was it recent or a while back?  Thanks!



3-25, right at the beginning.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Thanks MeMom!  Just listened...wow!  So cool


----------



## nancy drew

Thanks!  

What is said about this thread in the podcast?  I'm ashamed to admit I don't really know what a podcast is.


----------



## MyPeanut&Bug

Super cute cakes! I've made some cute cakes over the years, but never used fondant and am preparing to for DD's birthday next month - friends keep telling me I can do it, but I'm a little intimidated!

We had our monthly Disney night tonight - Princess and the Frog! 

(Sorry, don't know why Photobucket won't keep my vertical pics rotated!)

We ate dirty rice (Zataran's mix, never had it before and it was SO good! Kids ate their courtesy bite and then had authentic New Orleans PB&J ), "frog eggs" (green grapes" and corn on the cob. We drank "swamp soda" (7Up with green food coloring), which my kids were so excited about - they get soda about once or twice a year, so this was a big deal! 

















Dessert was lime sherbet frogs





We made paper plate frogs after dinner.















We also played musical lilypads and "frog, frog, princess" (duck, duck, goose) and then watched the movie, with popcorn, of course!






Looking forward to June's Disney night - Toy Story to coincide with #3 coming out! DH laughs because I always say, "Only ___ Disney nights until we go again!"  Sounds so much closer than saying 10 months!


----------



## MeMom

nancy drew said:


> What is said about this thread in the podcast?  I'm ashamed to admit I don't really know what a podcast is.



They talked about all the neat ideas people had and how it keeps the Disney fun going while waiting for trips.

Just check out the icon at the top of the DIS home page, or go to the DIS Unplugged Board and click on Listen Now at the top. They normally do two shows a week, and you'll hear it all - the good and the bad - about all things relating to Disney World.  They have listener questions and comments, too.


----------



## WeGoDisney04

Bump
Would love to see more ideas!! I love this thread


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Nancy Drew,
That whole hamburger cake is made from the marshmallow fondant? That looks cool!!! 
Does the marshmallow fondant taste good? My cousin wants a WWE birthday cake in 2 weeks so I am going to have to make a wrestling ring.
Can you dye the marshmallow fondant?


----------



## MissMickee

We're having our Disney Dinner tonight!!    I'll be sure to post pics!


----------



## nancy drew

MeMom said:


> They talked about all the neat ideas people had and how it keeps the Disney fun going while waiting for trips.
> 
> Just check out the icon at the top of the DIS home page, or go to the DIS Unplugged Board and click on Listen Now at the top. They normally do two shows a week, and you'll hear it all - the good and the bad - about all things relating to Disney World.  They have listener questions and comments, too.



Thanks 



WeGoDisney04 said:


> Bump
> Would love to see more ideas!! I love this thread



We did Willy Wonka this week.  Not a Disney movie, so I can't help you there.  But my kids did have fun buying Wonka candies from my "candy shop" to decorate their own chocolate factories.  Apparently Mr. Willy Wonka was looking to expand and needed design input from the public.  



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Nancy Drew,
> That whole hamburger cake is made from the marshmallow fondant? That looks cool!!!
> Does the marshmallow fondant taste good? My cousin wants a WWE birthday cake in 2 weeks so I am going to have to make a wrestling ring.
> Can you dye the marshmallow fondant?



The cake parts are cake .  Each of the bun pieces is frosted with canned frosting, then a layer of marshmallow fondant is laid on top.  The burger part is frosted with chocolate frosting (canned) then rolled in crushed Oreos to create the grilled burger texture.  The lettuce, tomatoes, cheese, and pickles are rolled marshmallow fondant.  I used colored frosting for ketchup and mustard.  

Marshmallow fondant can be dyed very easily as you use it, if you use the right dye (and protect your hands).  If you have a JoAnn nearby (or possibly a Michaels, but I haven't been to one of those in ages so I can't vouch for what they do or don't have there) you can get Wilton's gel dyes in their cake decorating aisle.  That's what you use to dye fondant.  Just use small amounts and work it in after letting the fondant set overnight.  Pull off as much as you need for each color, and dye it.  Don't buy the premade fondant there, apparently it tastes like cardboard.  The MM fondant tastes much better, and really it is easy to make.  It is exactly like using Play-Doh.  In fact, I highly recommend practicing with Play-Doh first to figure out how to make your designs.


----------



## MissMickee

We had our Disney Dinner last night!  It was great!  We didn't make one single decision... so we get to do it again! (and again, and again!) 

I did a "Walt Disney World" theme.  The food went over great!  I even used some suggestions from the thread so THANKS!! 

The decor was mostly my collectibles and poster, some stuff from the dollar store and print outs of classic posters from the internet.

I made a DVD of various photos we've taken over the years and added some theme park music to the background.

The family came all dressed in their Disney best.... lanyards and all.  

Here some pics... there are A LOT... hope you don't mind.  

The party started at 3pm, so I started everyone out with some snacks.














































The whole snack table...






To be continued....



--


----------



## MissMickee

I made the grown-up's HUGE binders with all our info in them.... so I made these for the smaller kiddos....











I'd found "toddler maps" for each park online (THEY'RE SO CUTE!) and put those in there plus some WDW coloring pages.

Maps:  http://www.explorethemagic.com/disney-world-maps.asp
Coloring pages:  http://disney-stationary.com/coloring-book/Disneyland-DisneyWorld.php

For the teens I printed out a word scramble (http://family.go.com/travel/vacatio...isney-world-vacation-282151-printable-423156/) and made hid some hidden Mickey's around the party)


Decorations....





(the Snow White picture is one my dad painted 30ish years ago!)











Next... dinner....



--


----------



## MissMickee

I did a BBQ theme for dinner... 





















































And dessert....








This was SO fun and really got everyone excited about our trip.  Not that we needed any help!  

We're planning another one for early November since the 11/19 is when we can start making our ARDs.  I think that one will be a Pizza Planet theme.  I pretty much used up all my WDW park ideas.


----------



## BabyEeyore

WOW, MissMickee, that looks incredible!!!  You were just so creative with all the food.  I love the signs and may just borrow an idea or two.    Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Yaaay MissMickey you found the plates and bowls!!! 
Everything looked great, all the signs were adorable


----------



## MissMickee

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Yaaay MissMickey you found the plates and bowls!!!
> Everything looked great, all the signs were adorable



Yep!  Got all they had left at my Target!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

MissMickee said:


> Yep!  Got all they had left at my Target!



Yes, they went fast.  I was at my Target yesterday, they really didn't have much left at all.


----------



## my2disneyboys

Lisa- WOW  That was an AMAZING, CREATIVE, AWESOME Disney Night!!!!  Ok - So I REALLY want to make a binder now for each family...we are going in January 2011 with the whole family.  The binders are awesome!!


----------



## MickeysFans

Lisa and all the rest of you amazing Disney Freaks (like me, so happy to have found my kind!)---thank you for your ideas!  I am going to try to put up our pictures of our nights so far: Pirates, Aladdin, Toy Story, Mulan.  We take turns: one person is in charge of each night as far as picking movie, food, and decor but then we all help.  Of course, we help the kids quite a bit, but they love the ownership.


----------



## MickeysFans

Stuck on posting pics....Trying again


----------



## MickeysFans

I got many of these ideas form others, so thanks to you all!  Next week: Lilo and Stitch
Mulan: Sweet and sour chicken, rice castles, fortune cookies, Pop Rocks (like fireworks) and we made cards with Chinese characters.




Toy Story
TS Mac and cheese, hot dog slinky dog, Potato Head homemade fries, green Buzz juice. Paint sets from Dollar Tree!




Aladdin
Kabobs, Abu cupcakes, couscous and we sat on the magic carpet!








Pirates
Found lots of decor at Dollar Tree and Party America in clearance!
Fishsticks, blue jello ocean with gummy sharks and lemonade


----------



## reelmom

Great pictures!  I love the blue jello ocean.


----------



## aharbin88

MissMickee said:


> I made the grown-up's HUGE binders with all our info in them.... so I made these for the smaller kiddos....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd found "toddler maps" for each park online (THEY'RE SO CUTE!) and put those in there plus some WDW coloring pages.
> 
> Maps:  http://www.explorethemagic.com/disney-world-maps.asp
> Coloring pages:  http://disney-stationary.com/coloring-book/Disneyland-DisneyWorld.php
> 
> For the teens I printed out a word scramble (http://family.go.com/travel/vacatio...isney-world-vacation-282151-printable-423156/) and made hid some hidden Mickey's around the party)


I LOVE these binders!!! That's a great idea! I may have to steal it for our December trip. Hopefully they will keep the kiddos occupied on the plane.


----------



## ChaMakay1923

Subbing for idea's... Thanks!


----------



## susiesk

This was our final Family night before leaving for Florida on Tuesday.  We had a Mickey themed meal.

We found this costume at a rummage sale a couple of weeks ago for $3.00!





Mickey cupcakes











Veggie pizza 





Sandwiches cut out with mickey cookie cutter and buscuits





Meat and cheese tray






I have had so much fun doing these and hope I still want to continue after our trip is over


----------



## Luvchefmic

susiesk said:


> This was our final Family night before leaving for Florida on Tuesday.  We had a Mickey themed meal.
> 
> We found this costume at a rummage sale a couple of weeks ago for $3.00!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had so much fun doing these and hope I still want to continue after our trip is over




Don't forget to pack the costume (what a great find!)  She looks adorable Have a great trip


----------



## mmlover74

Thank you for all the great ideas.  We leave in just a few days for our son's first trip to WDW.  Of course, he has gone to Disneyland and has already mentioned going there.  Wait until he finds out about this trip.

We are going to do a CARS theme...

thinking about Hubcap pizzas using english muffins, Sally' Salad, Cozy Cone Ice Cream, Mater Taters, and Chick Hicks Chicken...I just came up with the names...didn't decide on how to make it yet.


----------



## wlwilliams9

Any ideas for Phineas & Ferb night???


----------



## Deesknee

wlwilliams9 said:


> Any ideas for Phineas & Ferb night???



First thing that comes to my mind is Isabella ice cream sundae.
activity - create something- or monster truck race with matchbox's
Ferb & the Dad are English correct? Why not Ferb fish & chips
Candace candied carrots

Phineas fruit punch


----------



## smom1976

Love all these ideas ..   I am going to try some.


----------



## jtanddolly

I have some party printables in my 4shared account in the link in my signature that you may be able to use to help decorate for your family disney dinners.  I have pink/black and red/black things for Mickey/Minnie family night.   I also have things for Ariel, Cars and Animal Kingdom.  Look in the "parties" file.

There are fun french fry holders that are also great for holding raw veggies like carrots and celery for dipping.  There are also napkin rings, straw tags, water bottle wrapers, etc.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Tonight we did Princess and the Frog. DD and I saw it once before, Scott didn't, so this was a first for him.
The menu at Tiana's place was:
Jambalaya, Mac and Cheese, and we had cheeseburgers (just in case we didn't like the Jambalaya b/c we never tried it before).  For dessert I "made" New Orleans King Cake. This night was dedicated to all those in LA, we are thinking of you all here in NJ 

Here's some pics















The King Cake...it tasted better than it looked hahaha










I told Scott he kinda looked like The Riddler lol





We also made Mucous Spittin Frogs 





All and all a good night, I love Ray, the end always gets me a little teary eyed 
and the Jamabalya was pretty good, it was just the Zatarains mix, but it was yummy just the same.
Next...more than likely Toy Story for Toy Story 3


----------



## dismom75

Please help!  I was planning on doing our first Disney theme night with Little Mermaid this coming Friday.  However, my son saw Space Buddies in the store today and is super excited about watching it.  So, I thought, if I can pull it together, I might start with that one instead.  I'm thinking of stealing someone's Toy Story activity idea and doing a hunt for "moon rocks" (a.k.a. balled up aluminum foil) with hershey kisses inside.  Does anyone have any dinner ideas for me?  Thanks!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Hot DOGS?
Dippin Dots Ice Cream for dessert (kinda space food looking)


----------



## dismom75

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Hot DOGS?
> Dippin Dots Ice Cream for dessert (kinda space food looking)



Hot DOGS....of course!    Can you buy Dippin Dots in a store?  Not sure where I'd get them.  But, I actually love them and would be SO excited if I could buy them somewhere!


----------



## pooh'smate

dismom75 said:


> Hot DOGS....of course!    Can you buy Dippin Dots in a store?  Not sure where I'd get them.  But, I actually love them and would be SO excited if I could buy them somewhere!



Here we can get them at any Wal Mart Super Center. They are in with all the other ice cream. Good luck.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

dismom75 said:


> Hot DOGS....of course!    Can you buy Dippin Dots in a store?  Not sure where I'd get them.  But, I actually love them and would be SO excited if I could buy them somewhere!



All of my grocery stores have them, they are in the ice cream section. but they are not called dippin dots they are called something else, sorry can't think of the name, But you buy them individually.  Like you wouldn't buy a package with 8, they are like $1 each or less. 
Hope you find them, maybe wal-mart?


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Space theme birthday party food:

You can't have a space party without REAL Space Food!

Here are some great Space theme birthday party food ideas (make sure to put little signs at the base of each dish explaining what it is.)

    * Flying Saucer Pizza (individual pizza's)
    * English muffin moon pizza planets (the English muffins give the crater-like effect of the moon)
    * Flying Saucer Sandwiches - mini Pita Bread filled with a variety of items from chicken spread, ham spread, PB & J, cheese spread, lettuce, tomato and lunch meat
    * Falafel moon balls
    * Cosmic fruit salad (tropical fruit salad with pineapple in star and moon shapes - Dole brand)
    * Little dippers (chicken nuggets with dipping sauces)
    * Round corn tortillas (flying saucers)


Space theme birthday party drinks:

    * Alien juice from Mars (green soda pop or 7up with green food coloring or green ice cubes)

Tip: In ice cube trays put green food coloring for green ice cubes.

Got that from http://www.coolest-kid-birthday-parties.com/theme-birthday-party.html

they have other cool ideas too!


----------



## The4bits

17 weeks and so we started our Disney movie countdown. One a week until we leave.

We chose Lilo & Stitch first since it's one of our favorites. The kids used to love to watch the cartoon, not so much anymore but they are pretty special none the less.

First my hubby and I made dinner. We made chicken kebabs with an asian sauce (hoisin, honey and soy sauce - or something like that), stir fry rice and a side of broccoli/cauliflower. For dessert I was going to make either a chocolate lava cake or pineapple upside down cake but my friend had her baby the same day so I was at the hospital. Instead I stopped and bought some lemon meringue pie slices and french silk pie slices on the way home.

We decorated the table with leis, a palm tree centerpiece, the movie, the Lilo & Stitch figurines from the Disney store and two tiki plastic glasses from the dollar store. It was very festive. Even the dog got in on festivities.

Our table





The kids









oh and the dog...





a closeup of our favorite movie characters





After dinner we made hula skirts. It was so easy. I took some ribbon and cut it to fit around the kids waist. Then we took green tissue paper cut into strips and taped them to the ribbon. They were so cute and the kids had so much fun.

The kids in their skirts. I helped Jack make his but Lillie did hers all on her own.





We watched the movie and ate our desserts, my hubby fell asleep. It was so much fun. We can't wait for next week's movie countdown. We think it's going to be The Lion King.


----------



## homeschoolmomof4

What?  No hula skirt for the dog?  

That looks like it was a fun night!  Love the centerpiece! 

Your theme night looks like so much fun in fact that I just ran the idea of a Lilo and Stitch themed night past my kids and they loved the idea!  We'll be doing it next weekend!  Thanks so much for sharing your pics!


----------



## aharbin88

Sooooo cute! We are heading to the beach in a few weeks, and after we get back, I'm going to start planning our movie theme nights. I think it's such a cute idea for counting down to the magic!


----------



## Deesknee

Thanks to everyone. We have had several "Fun Fridays" to help us count down to our Nov. trip. We've used alot of the ideas!

My turn to post.

Tonight we are watching Sky High.

dinner - hero sandwiches.

activity - we are going to see who can "make" the biggest muscles. (I'm using childrens swimmies under clothes for dd).  Also we are going to see who comes up with the best idea for how else you can be a hero (going on the GAD theme).


----------



## dismom75

My turn to post too after browsing and planning with all of the wonderful ideas on here!  Thanks!

We did our first family theme night last night with Space Buddies (which, by the way, I thought was pretty cute...but my expectations were low).  

The menu: 
Spudnicks Hot DOGS! (regular hot dogs)
B-Dawgs Moon Sand Pasta (a new Kraft pasta from the store that was a white cream with crumb topping)
Gravitys Planitarian Brussel Sprouts (This was the only veggie that I could think of that looked a little like planets.  But, since my family doesn't eat them normally, I doctored them quite a bit.  They still didn't like them. )
Rosebuds Space Dog Apple Sauce (Pear Apple Sauce - it's green)
Budderballs Space Ball Ice Cream (Dippin' Dots type ice cream from Super Wal-Mart)

Beverage:  Space Man juice (green Hawaiian punch with some gingerale added to "spice it up")...I guess this should have been "Space DOG juice", huh?

Activity:  Search for moon rocks (crumpled aluminum foil with Hershey Kisses hidden inside) - My DS3 said this was his favorite part.  

I cut out a moon and some star shapes on my Cricut and hung them from our kitchen lights over the table and placed my son's rocket ship toy in the center as a centerpiece.  He was super excited when he got up from his nap and saw the table all decorated.  Too cute!


----------



## mgjmom615

We did a fun Toy Story party. could someone tell me how to put my pictures on here?


----------



## BabyEeyore

This past Saturday we did a Lion King movie night.  We have so much fun with these (we do movie nights every 2 weeks) and I get most of my ideas from the wonderfully creative people on this thread!!!    I've been posting them on my PTR, but I finally felt brave enough to post on this one.  

For The Lion King we had:

Wildebeast Steaks
Pride Rock Baked Potatoes
Forest Broccoli Trees
Rafiki's Banana Pudding (with both Nila Wafters and Animal Crackers)

For our activity we went on a Safari for Simba!  We hid my DD's (20 months old) stuffed baby Simba around the house and she would go find him.  I have all the pics up on my PTR if you want to check them out!  Here's the link to the actual post:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36980680&postcount=181


----------



## wlwilliams9

Yesterday we did TS2 breakfast and TS dinner.   For breakfast we had Hamm bacon & eggs, Mrs. Potato Head hashbrowns, Stinky Pete pancakes and Jessie's Rootin' Tootin' orange juice!

For Dinner we ate Slinky dogs, Mr. Potato Head potato chips, Rex's rotini pasta salad and Woody's campfire s'mores!

Here is a link to my PTR with pictures of dinner: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36993335&postcount=299


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Yesterday we saw Toy Story 3, not going to spoil it, but it was great! I can't remember walking out of a movie theater feeling the way I felt, so many emotions such a wonderful movie, can't wait til it comes out on Blu Ray!
Anyways, we switched it up, saw the movies FIRST @ the theater, then came home and had our dinner and game.
We had Pizza Planet Pizza, ummm Lincoln Logs  (mozzarella sticks), Woody's Rootin Tootin French Fries, and Buzz's Galaxy Gatorade. Fro dessert, we had alien cupcakes 












the CLAW...oooo!





LOVED LOTSO!















Then we played pin the tail on bullseye (got it from the Disney Family website) and played Toy Story Mania for Wii.















Next....Cars or Peter Pan 
61 more days til We're back at the world....won't play able to Play TSM though, its going to be closed while we are there


----------



## reelmom

Very cute alien cupcakes.


----------



## The4bits

Thursday, June 10th we had a Meet the Robinsons movie night. We had a lot of fun. This used to be my DS's favorite movie 2 years ago but he hasn't watched it much since. 

We had spaghetti and meatballs (no food fights with meatballs though)  and I was going to make some sort of pb&j dessert but nothing really sounded all that great. So instead we had nilla wafers with peanut butter and banana sliced on top. Very good. Not so much like the movie but still very good.

Before dinner we made Lewis hats. Basically I cut yellow construction paper in half with a ragged edge and then punched holes in the ends and tied them onto our heads with yellow ribbon. Then the kids said they needed glasses so we took some old 3D glasses and punched the lenses out. Voila Lewis glasses (or close enough).










Decorations weren't much, just the Meet the Robinsons figurine set and the movie.






After dinner we played Lewis baseball. I took another piece of construction paper and drew bases. We would roll the dice and a 1 = first base, 2 = second base, 3 = third base, 4 = home run and 5 & 6 were strike outs.





(gotta love the spaghetti mustaches)

Finally movie time. I like this movie it's pretty different at times but it's a great movie all the same. At the end when he realizes his family to be is standing in front of him it always makes me tear up. 






The quote at the end by Walt Disney is awesome and I love how they fade all the words out except for "Keep Moving Forward".






Now in case you were wondering what my DH does during movie nights....





Yes that's right, he sleeps. Through each one.  Guess we can't all love disney as much as us.


----------



## lee-annl

Oh how fun!  I'm totally gonig to try some of these ideas!  I am so excited abot Disney and want to get the kids excited too.  Even though we have 4.5 months to go!


----------



## Fall1

I wanted to share some of DS and DD's 3rd birthday party pictures. We had a Peter Pan party in our yard and the weather was a little rainy, but it was a great day! Thanks to this thread for some of the ideas 

Bouncy house before the kids got to it.





The new swing set gift from DH and I with Peter Pan balloons





Cake and goody bags....a friend's MIL made the cake





T-shirts I made with help from the Disboards





Pirate Newspaper hats DH made


----------



## dancin'girl

Fall1 said:


> I wanted to share some of DS and DD's 3rd birthday party pictures. We had a Peter Pan party in our yard and the weather was a little rainy, but it was a great day! Thanks to this thread for some of the ideas
> 
> Bouncy house before the kids got to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new swing set gift from DH and I with Peter Pan balloons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cake and goody bags....a friend's MIL made the cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-shirts I made with help from the Disboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Newspaper hats DH made



Where did you find those Peter Pan paper plates? My friend has been looking for any kind of Peter Pan party supply for her DD's birthday party and hasn't found anything! Your plates were perfect!


----------



## annegirl

The Peter Pan party is so cute! That cake is amazing.


----------



## Fall1

dancin'girl said:


> Where did you find those Peter Pan paper plates? My friend has been looking for any kind of Peter Pan party supply for her DD's birthday party and hasn't found anything! Your plates were perfect!



I got them on ebay and they were a little more than I'd normally spend, but I couldn't find anything anywhere.  I also got pink ones with Wendy and Peter Pan!


----------



## stephielela

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Yesterday we saw Toy Story 3, not going to spoil it, but it was great! I can't remember walking out of a movie theater feeling the way I felt, so many emotions such a wonderful movie, can't wait til it comes out on Blu Ray!
> Anyways, we switched it up, saw the movies FIRST @ the theater, then came home and had our dinner and game.
> We had Pizza Planet Pizza, ummm Lincoln Logs  (mozzarella sticks), Woody's Rootin Tootin French Fries, and Buzz's Galaxy Gatorade. Fro dessert, we had alien cupcakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the CLAW...oooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVED LOTSO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we played pin the tail on bullseye (got it from the Disney Family website) and played Toy Story Mania for Wii.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next....Cars or Peter Pan
> 61 more days til We're back at the world....won't play able to Play TSM though, its going to be closed while we are there



Awesome!!  We saw the movie too, but I think we might see again when my sister gets here, and then we can have a theme party!  I just wanted to say, I 'm pretty sure we have/had that same alien mug!!!!


----------



## dancin'girl

Fall1 said:


> I got them on ebay and they were a little more than I'd normally spend, but I couldn't find anything anywhere.  I also got pink ones with Wendy and Peter Pan!



Thanks so much! I'll tell my friend to check ebay!


----------



## miknminniesfriend

Uh-oh......when is TSM closed?


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

stephielela said:


> Awesome!!  We saw the movie too, but I think we might see again when my sister gets here, and then we can have a theme party!  I just wanted to say, I 'm pretty sure we have/had that same alien mug!!!!



haha, yes its pretty old I think its from a Disney on Ice show from YEARS ago.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

miknminniesfriend said:


> Uh-oh......when is TSM closed?



I *think* Aug 16th-28th...of course we will be there the 20th-27th


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

The4bits said:


> Thursday, June 10th we had a Meet the Robinsons movie night. We had a lot of fun. This used to be my DS's favorite movie 2 years ago but he hasn't watched it much since.
> 
> We had spaghetti and meatballs (no food fights with meatballs though)  and I was going to make some sort of pb&j dessert but nothing really sounded all that great. So instead we had nilla wafers with peanut butter and banana sliced on top. Very good. Not so much like the movie but still very good.
> 
> Before dinner we made Lewis hats. Basically I cut yellow construction paper in half with a ragged edge and then punched holes in the ends and tied them onto our heads with yellow ribbon. Then the kids said they needed glasses so we took some old 3D glasses and punched the lenses out. Voila Lewis glasses (or close enough).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decorations weren't much, just the Meet the Robinsons figurine set and the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After dinner we played Lewis baseball. I took another piece of construction paper and drew bases. We would roll the dice and a 1 = first base, 2 = second base, 3 = third base, 4 = home run and 5 & 6 were strike outs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (gotta love the spaghetti mustaches)
> 
> Finally movie time. I like this movie it's pretty different at times but it's a great movie all the same. At the end when he realizes his family to be is standing in front of him it always makes me tear up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quote at the end by Walt Disney is awesome and I love how they fade all the words out except for "Keep Moving Forward".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now in case you were wondering what my DH does during movie nights....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that's right, he sleeps. Through each one.  Guess we can't all love disney as much as us.



love the Lewis hats, so cute!

DD used to really like that movie, now she won't let me turn it on! 
And she won't EVER watch Monsters Inc b/c she is afraid of Roz! Ugh, I love that movie!
Yet....she loves Alice in Wonderland with Johnny Depp


----------



## DisDr.

Lots of great ideas!

We had a Lilo & Stitch night last night:
Chicken, Venison, and Pineapple Kabobs
Rice
Peanut Dipping Sauce
Homemade vanilla ice cream with oatmeal chocolate chip cookies

& watched Lilo & Stitch for the first time!

Kids had a blast and it was alot of fun. Thanks!


----------



## DisneyDoc5

This was a fun and easy one - lot's of stuff around the house.  Enjoy...






This is supposed to be a treasure chest cake - a little messy, but tasted good!


----------



## DisneyDoc5

This night was really fun - I hadn't remembered this movie much and DH and kids hadn't seen it!  




Coloring...




Table scape....















Cut some corners with this bakery cake...










Building card houses...





Fun board game I got from Disney.com...


----------



## debraW76

For our 11 week countdown I wanted to do an international theme (since there are 11 countries in EPCOT).  We have multiple families going so I was thinking of having each family bring something from a different country but that is about as creative as I can get.  

Any ideas from those who are more creative than me?  

Oh and we are all broke cause we are saving our pennies for Disney.  So all decorations/activities/etc have to be cheap


----------



## reelmom

debraW76 said:


> For our 11 week countdown I wanted to do an international theme (since there are 11 countries in EPCOT).  We have multiple families going so I was thinking of having each family bring something from a different country but that is about as creative as I can get.
> 
> Any ideas from those who are more creative than me?
> 
> Oh and we are all broke cause we are saving our pennies for Disney.  So all decorations/activities/etc have to be cheap



For the menu, try www.allearsnet.com.  It list many recipes from the parks and resorts under the Dining tab.  You can pick dishes from each country.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

*Since we finally got some rain yesterday  we decided to stay in and do a Disney night...last night we were 40 days out. AT first Alanna wanted Lilo and Stitch, but then suddenly decided on PoTC, which surprised me greatly b/c she won't even go on the ride in Disney, but hey...thats kids for ya. So I had a bunch of pirate party things but I thought we'd use them for Peter Pan.  As I was getting things together I sent Scott and Alanna to Dollar Tree to look for a pirate hat, big mistake, Scott went there AND Party City and spent $15 on pirate things , I don't spend that much on these nights, but he said he had to go out since we were watching one of his favorite Disney movies...so here it is 






Ye Olde Pirate Punch (AKA fruit punch)





Flying Dutchmen Pizza Ships





CanonBALLS















Arrrg! Pirate Gold Teeth (AKA Corn)





Curse of the Black Pearl Cookies





Treasure Hunt Game we played with Alanna, we left maps around the house til she found her treasure (Toy Story Stickers, $2 and change for her Disney bank, some pirate party favors).





My little pirate....who dressed herself today lol





haha Screech..I mean..Scott





she found the treasure





Pin the Patch on Ye Pirate





It was fun, I tried to explain to Alanna that Jack SParrow and the Mad Hatter was the same person, but in different make-up...she is having a hard time believing this hahaha!
Up next....Cars? At least thats what I think. *


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

debraW76 ~ have fun with your WS night, great idea!  Here's one idea: when you assign a family to a country, they also have an assignment:  on a home computer or using scrapbooking supplies, each family must make a page to go along with their country.  It would be fun to include facts about that country, how to say hello to the cast members in their native language, a photo of the national flag, and maybe even the recipe for the dish they bring unique to that country.  Everyone can bring copies and you can bind them together for the kiddos to do that night or stash them away for the trip (restaurants, strolling around the world, car/plane ride).  You could even add pages for pictures to be added later and autograph pages to make a whole memory book.
Also, you can google games from around the world to play, which can be kind of fun too.   Hoping you have fun on your vacay


----------



## leagirl12

I am so thankful for this thread.  I mentioned something about watching all of the POTC movies this past weekends and DD asked if we could have snacks that went with the movie.  We had done this with Christmas movies for several weeks this past December.  I said sure and then was like what the heck will I do...then I remembered that I had seen this thread.  You all saved me!!!  

I got some great ideas here.  I hope you guys don't mind that I borrowed your ideas...LOL!











We had cannonball subs for dinner with a treasure chest cake for dessert.  I hit the dollar tree for any decorations I didn't have.  They had POTC puzzles so I got 2 of them and the kids had a contest...the first one to complete their puzzle got to pick the next movie theme night.  DS won and picked Peter Pan!  Our plan is to have a Disney family movie night every other weekend.  This will help pass the time till our next trip in April...which the kids don't know about...they think our next Disney fix will be in 2012 on a cruise.  DD said these movie nights could be our own Disney World.


----------



## reelmom

Good job on POTC night.  Love the Hidden Mickey plates.  This thread has such great ideas.  Have fun with all your nights.


----------



## GoofTroop79

I found this thread a few weeks ago and instantly fell in love. Thank you for all the great ideas. I wanted to share what i have done with you.

Our first night was A Bug's Life

We made buggy masks





Made pipe cleaner bugs





Had worms in dirt





Ladybug strawberries





The centerpiece





Ants on a log





Dinner was, bonless ribs, corn and mashed taters


----------



## GoofTroop79

Not sure why some pics posted big and others small, sorry about that. I am trying to fix it but they are set to the small size on photobucket

Our next night was Cars, we had a blast with that

Pit Road





THe table, sorry it is so dark





The centerpiece which was also a game we played later on





Doc Hudson Dippers





Tower of Tires





Traffic LIghts





Pulled Pork Racecars





3 of the 7 kids, the older ones didn't want in the picture lol





Playing Maters Tool Toss (got it on clearance at party city for 5 bucks had to pick it up)


----------



## GoofTroop79

Toy Story Night. THe night before the movie came out we had a toy story game night for our family night. THe kids definetely go spoiled this night because i bought all the toy story games and it was like pizza planet had exploded right in my dining room they loved it.

Kids





Juice





Galactic Goo





Pizza





Table complete with silly bandz 





Mom went a lil overboard


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Well, I have finally joined this century and am posting pictures of tonight's Family Fun Night ~ The Three Caballeros!!!




A window to Mexico for...



Three Caballeros Night!!!



Making Mexican tissue paper flowers



DD1's tissue paper flower



Playing "Donde Esta Donald" (thanks pp!)



Dinner was baked nachos and rice



Dessert: Dulce de Leche Hagen Daz (with extra caramel sauce, yummy!)


----------



## leagirl12

DS got to pick tonights movie and he chose Peter Pan.  We watched Peter Pan, Return to Neverland, and Finding Neverland and finished the night playing a Peter Pan board game that I printed from a Disney website.

For dinner we had Pirate ship pizza...I let DD and DS decorate the masts:









Fruit Kabobs were our Fairy Wands:





Corn was our Pirates gold:





A crocodile cake for dessert:





It was a great night!!


----------



## DisneyDoc5

great pics leagirl....... love the cake!

Anyone planning a Ratatouille night soon, I see it's on tv (I think Sunday or Monday) this week?

There were some good ideas on previous posts, just wondered if any of you have other ideas.  Thanks!


----------



## PrincessMom4

nancy drew said:


> Princess and the Frog
> 
> We aren't fans of Gumbo or Jambalaya, so I borrowed from the menus of 2 of the best restaurants at Disneyland: Cafe Orleans and Blue Bayou.
> 
> Our Menu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you can't see it, we had:
> 
> French Onion Soup
> Monte Cristo Sandwiches
> Pomme Frites
> Mickey Beignets
> Fruity Frogs
> 
> The Fruity Frogs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a very labor-intense meal, so I was too hungry and tired to take decent pictures of the food .  Also, we had no time for a craft.  The kids played "Tiana's Place" and took turns being the chef in a restaurant while I made dinner.




what did you make those frogs out of?? It looks like apples.


----------



## earudick

Thanks LeaGirl12 for getting me "HOOKED" on these Disney Movie Dinners. 

She talked about it at work so much I had to try it too.  I used her cake from her POTC for this party but it didn't turn out as good as hers.  

My DD started taping some boxes together to make a ship.  We spray painted it and she glued on some clip art I printed out.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Earudick- can you please post the link to that Peter Pan game?  TIA!


----------



## earudick

PrincessTigerLily said:


> Earudick- can you please post the link to that Peter Pan game?  TIA!




Here is the link....enjoy:
http://disney.go.com/partners/printandplay/


----------



## dsnycrzy

I finally did a little shopping to start my disney nights.  Martini glasses, table clothes, some bead necklaces, rose pedals (maybe for lady and the tramp) colorful cups, clear plastic bowls for dirt desserts or jellos from nemo desserts,ect.  Im on a roll now.  Thanks All.


----------



## hodgieha

subscribing


----------



## acomasdiaz

We finally had our first movie night. We went with Finding Nemo. The kids had so much fun that they haven't stopped talking about it and can't wait for the next one.





































Next up, Toy Story night...Can't wait...


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

So we are currently 2 weeks away from our 2 day drive to WDW  I'm really excited, nervous, anxious, so many emotions for this drive! So last night we decided to have another DMR so we did Lilo and Stitch. Now, Lilo and Stitch holds a very special place in my heart for many reasons #1 it was the last Disney movie that I saw with my parents and sis as a family in the theaters before we all "grew up".  #2, I bought this movie home one day when Alanna was sick and she just fell in LOVE .  She was about 2 and a half, maybe close to 3 when I got it for her and all day everyday she would put on her hula skirt and dance. By the 3 1/2 she knew all the words, I loved when she would do the whole "stinkin Tuna" monologue. I can't tell you how many times we would do the hula in the opening credits with the dancers .  One Christmas I got her a whole bunch on L+S toys on ebay for cheap, still in packages, she was so surprised.  I even got Lilo's dress, which still fits her. And #3, I love the whole theme of Lilo and Stitch, Ohana, the Hawaiian culture, etc.  So it was a fun night, got everything from the Dollar Tree/Christmas Tree shop for $1.
Our table setting:










We really watched the 2nd one, Stitch has a a Glitch, I let Alanna pick from the 3 that we have and that was the one she wanted. I personally LOVE the first one. I love that L+S with the sand bucket, Lilo smells like sun tan lotion 





Our "pig roast" AKA Ham Steak with pineapple





Teriyaki Noodles and "palm trees" AKA the only veggie my family will eat- broccoli.










our cake:










Activity #1 for the night: Lilo and Stitch Island Adventure Game.  I got this on ebay super cheap, sealed. Its fun, kinda long.  But there's tons of activities you have surf, go on a scavenger hunt, dance like Elvis, etc.  It was cute and a lot of fun.





Activity #2~ Limbo Time! Which was hilarious, my back still hurts today 





And this is usually what happens when we watch this movie:





2 weeks til our drive, hopefully we could squeeze in 1 more movie night which will be CARS


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Since it was just me and Alanna tonight, we did another movie night, A Bug's Life.  We just had some sandwiches that I used a flower cookie cutter to cut out, tomatoes, some fruit, chips, and I made the dirt cup with a "lady bug". We had a little indoor picnic 
















the dirt cup





For our craft I just printed out some Bug's Life pictures and we colored them, here's Alanna's





We plan on doing Cars on Thursday, and maybe I could squeeze in a "Night Before Disney" one before we leave.


----------



## PrincessMom4

This is the start to our theme nights. Not as creatively done (yet...lol) as WeLoveLilo05 but we are getting there.


----------



## PrincessMom4

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> So we are currently 2 weeks away from our 2 day drive to WDW  I'm really excited, nervous, anxious, so many emotions for this drive! So last night we decided to have another DMR so we did Lilo and Stitch. Now, Lilo and Stitch holds a very special place in my heart for many reasons #1 it was the last Disney movie that I saw with my parents and sis as a family in the theaters before we all "grew up".  #2, I bought this movie home one day when Alanna was sick and she just fell in LOVE .  She was about 2 and a half, maybe close to 3 when I got it for her and all day everyday she would put on her hula skirt and dance. By the 3 1/2 she knew all the words, I loved when she would do the whole "stinkin Tuna" monologue. I can't tell you how many times we would do the hula in the opening credits with the dancers .  One Christmas I got her a whole bunch on L+S toys on ebay for cheap, still in packages, she was so surprised.  I even got Lilo's dress, which still fits her. And #3, I love the whole theme of Lilo and Stitch, Ohana, the Hawaiian culture, etc.  So it was a fun night, got everything from the Dollar Tree/Christmas Tree shop for $1.
> Our table setting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We really watched the 2nd one, Stitch has a a Glitch, I let Alanna pick from the 3 that we have and that was the one she wanted. I personally LOVE the first one. I love that L+S with the sand bucket, Lilo smells like sun tan lotion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our "pig roast" AKA Ham Steak with pineapple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teriyaki Noodles and "palm trees" AKA the only veggie my family will eat- broccoli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our cake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where did you get those cups??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activity #1 for the night: Lilo and Stitch Island Adventure Game.  I got this on ebay super cheap, sealed. Its fun, kinda long.  But there's tons of activities you have surf, go on a scavenger hunt, dance like Elvis, etc.  It was cute and a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activity #2~ Limbo Time! Which was hilarious, my back still hurts today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is usually what happens when we watch this movie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks til our drive, hopefully we could squeeze in 1 more movie night which will be CARS




Your decor was fantastic. I need to pick up a Lilo as we have lots of stitch but not any Lilo.
I have more Cars stuff than I know what to do with, BUT then I have 3 boys and one preteen girl.


----------



## floridascgirl

I still love this thread!


----------



## earudick

We just booked our stay at the Wilderness Lodge so we did a Brother Bear Night.  This is one of our favorite movies.





MENU
Kenai & Koda Catfish
Brother Bear Broccoli
Tuke & Rutt Rice
Eagle Eggs
Raspberry Teddy Tart ~  Frozen Raspberries thawed.  Put in mini pie shell.  Cool Whip on top and Chocolate Teddy Grahams to top it off.
Denahi Dessert - "Cub" Cakes ~   http://familyfun.go.com/recipes/cub-cakes-824242/
Northern Lights Drink ~  Green & Grape Kool-Aid made with 1/2 the water and put into ice trays.  Layer in glass and pour Sprite over it.


MENU & TENT CARDS
I made my own menu and food tent cards.  I also made a blank one so if anyone would like to use them you can go to my Photobucket to download them.
http://s751.photobucket.com/albums/xx157/earudick/Brother Bear Dinner Party/


TOTEM POLES
We made our own Totem Poles using paper towel rolls and the following template:
http://www.vonglitschka.com/2009/08/14/totem-pole-papercraft-illustration/


GAME
We made up a game using Indian symbols (link below).  I glued the symbols to some Flat Marbles.  We put them all in a basket and each person pulled out 5 of them.  With those Flat Marbles we had tell a short Indian story based on the symbols we pulled out.  It was a lot of fun and the stories were really funny. J
http://www.metamorphosis-st-ives.com/images/N.A.I.symbols map.jpg


SEEK & FIND
We played Seek and Find with some pictures I found on line.  It was fun trying to find all the hidden bears.  You can find them on my Photobucket.
http://s751.photobucket.com/albums/xx157/earudick/Brother Bear Dinner Party/


TABLE
Our house is decorated like a log cabin so it wasn't hard finding things around the house to decorate the table with.  I used my Grandmother's Indian blanket.  I got the idea of using a blanket from someone else on this thread.  Thanks.











Totem





Raspberry Teddy Tart





"Cub" Cakes





Eagle Eggs





Hidden Bears





Game


----------



## nancy drew

PrincessMom4 said:


> what did you make those frogs out of?? It looks like apples.



Oh gosh, I am so late to reply!!!  

Yes, apples and grapes.  I think I posted a link to the directions somewhere in here, but in case I didn't here it is (click on the link).  

**************
In more exciting news, it looks like I will be taking the kids on a quick trip (one night, two days) to MK in December!!!!  We will be in FL visiting my mom, and we can rent a car and stay overnight, getting 2 days at MK!  So we will be doing more Disney nights soon!  I'm sure we will redo many we have done, but can you guys suggest what films we should focus on as the trip approaches?  We are so used to DLR that I can't remember what we will do and see more of at MK.  I'm thinking Peter Pan, Pirates, a "Haunted" night with Mickey's House of Villains, Toy Story, maybe a theme park night and a Mickey night... but what else?


----------



## MeMom

floridascgirl said:


> I still love this thread!



Me, too! 
I don't get over here too often, because it takes all the time I have to keep up on the trip reports.  Every time I come here, though, I enjoy seeing all the ways people are keeping the Disney fun and magic going at home between trips.

Here are a few pictures from my granddaughter's 4th birthday party, held last weekend.

This was on the mailbox with balloons.











Jil made the cake, and I think it turned out great!











We trimmed this up, and at party time, each child had his/her picture made peeking out of it before they left.  My daughter will be sending them those pictures.  They turned out really cute.






Goodie bags were cute little Toy Story sandpails.






Lunch was at Pizza Planet, of course.











A couple of little friends snuck into the sweets.






On the door frames and window sills, we had little green aliens and Army men.  It was a fun little touch.






I'm not finding any Army men pictures, unfortunately, but they were cute 'guarding' the doorways.

(Well, you can barely see them in the background of this picture of Brooklynn greeting her uncle.)








That party was on Saturday.  The next day, since we had family in town and the whole group was not able to go with us on the Disney World trip in July, we had a Beach Club party.











Yes, our Beach Club meal was held in our normally Wilderness Lodge kitchen. 
















We used 'official' Disney mugs from past trips. 






It was a very fun weekend, filled with as much 'Disneyness' as we could manage.  Our next trip is in October.  Since we don't have a holiday trip this year, we'll be bringing back some things to help us have a Disney Christmas at home.  I'm thinking we may do a _Christmas Around World Showcase_ theme, but I am not sure.

Thanks, everyone, for continuing to share all of your great ideas!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

MeMom, so good to see you on here again!  And yet again, your creativity and unparallelled attention to detail is stunning!!!  Love it!


----------



## tink2020

Hello!  Over the last few weeks I've read every post here, and you all have created such a lovely community on this thread! :

I'm not around the DIS as much as I used to be, but thought I'd pop in and thank you for this idea.  We have had 4 Disney Family Days (can't be too late with two 2-year-olds! ) and are having a blast counting down until our November trip.  Can't spend the time to upload photos, but if you're interested in seeing they're shown here.  Thanks again for all of the creative ideas! 

The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh

Alice in Wonderland

The Three Caballeros

The Little Mermaid


----------



## MeMom

PrincessTigerLily said:


> MeMom, so good to see you on here again!  And yet again, your creativity and unparallelled attention to detail is stunning!!!  Love it!



I'm guessing you saw the plastic lizard that was eyeing my plate of food at the Beach Club....right?


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

*MeMom*, are you currently accepting applications for adoption? I wanna be your kid!


----------



## MeMom

polkadotsuitcase said:


> *MeMom*, are you currently accepting applications for adoption? I wanna be your kid!



I always did want to be Mrs. Walton and have a house full of kids.  I ended up with three, but would have welcomed more.  I guess I'll be happy with being MeMom to a whole gaggle of DIS 'kids'.


----------



## Spaceranger28

I didn't really ever think about having a party for like the countdown to the trip, but all your ideas and pictures are great.  I have planned one for this weekend we will be 84 days out and I am so excited.  I am planning a disney christmas party since thats when we are going.  I think I will do one for 50 days 25 days and 10 days and theme them all differently.  Everyone is so creative love all the party ideas.


----------



## acomasdiaz

For my DS's 3rd birthday, we did a Toy Story night.

We served 
Woody's Yummy Pizza
Buzz's Planetary Breadsticks
Potato Head's Lincoln Logs (Cheesesticks)
Jessie's Berry Juice
Green Alien Cupcakes

















Then we had a Camp Rock 2 party. Unfortunately, we seem to have forgotten to take pictures for this one. 

We served
Camp Rock's Jamming Burgers
Camp Star's Rocking Corn
Mitchie's Dancing Beans
Shane's Slamming Dessert (brownie sundaes)


Next up Tinkerbell and the Great Fairy Rescue. Would love some ideas for this night if anyone has any...


----------



## ilovepete

Wow these are really cute ideas!


----------



## Emme

OK everyone, it's almost Autumn which means the days are shorter and the nights longer. We will have more time to watch movies and cook indoors. Let's get our Disney theme night thinking going  and get back to the fun.  I know there are a couple I want to do for Fall (House of Mouse Villians, Legend of Sleepy Hollow, Haunted Manison etc.).

Everyone's ideas are sooo creative and great.  I love to look back over the thread for ideas


----------



## dizneychik

Hi everyone! I have decided to have a Tinker Bell party this Friday to celebrate the new movie! I have about 10 girls coming over and I will be hosting everything from the food, activities and more. I know that you all are great and full of ideas! Is anyone else planning a party and do you have any suggestions? 

I did go to Dollar Tree and purchased wings for everyone and some of the girls will be wearing their Tink costumes or tutu's but that's about all I have...can you help me please???? I want to be able to spread much pixie dust! Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Emme

dizneychik said:


> Hi everyone! I have decided to have a Tinker Bell party this Friday to celebrate the new movie! I have about 10 girls coming over and I will be hosting everything from the food, activities and more. I know that you all are great and full of ideas! Is anyone else planning a party and do you have any suggestions?
> 
> I did go to Dollar Tree and purchased wings for everyone and some of the girls will be wearing their Tink costumes or tutu's but that's about all I have...can you help me please???? I want to be able to spread much pixie dust! Thanks so much!!!!



Here is a link to Pixie Party ideas...too cute!

http://familyfun.go.com/parties/par...ale-parties/very-fairy-birthday-party-844544/


----------



## dizneychik

Emme said:


> Here is a link to Pixie Party ideas...too cute!
> 
> http://familyfun.go.com/parties/par...ale-parties/very-fairy-birthday-party-844544/



Thank you so much, Emme!!!! I am going to take a look now!


----------



## hcoker1

Just reconnected with this thread after a few months away and got some new ideas. I think we will try the Brother Bear dinner next weekend since DS got it as a birthday gift and I don't think we've watched it yet (or at least I haven't!). Unfortunately no trips planned officially so I need to feel the "magic" again, the movie nights will have to tide me over!


----------



## MissAndrea

We had a Lilo and Stitch night back on 7/16/10 but due to a variety of factors, I'm just now posting them.  However, now that I've seen WeLoveLilo05's pics, I'm a little sad...hers freaking rocked!  *note, as soon as I'm done with posting, I will be on ebay looking for Lilo items!  

We started pretty late in the evening and because I was trying to keep it as easy as possible, I cut lots of corners in cooking.  Ex: rather than using some big long recipe to make a hawaiian chicken, I bought a hawaiian marinade.  So here are lots of pics of our night! 
DH cutting fresh pineapple





DD9 putting pineapple and strawberries on skewers




Me with sweet potato fries (frozen bag kind...way easier than cutting them myself and way yummier)




DD frosting celebration cake.  It's actually a weight watcher recipe and it is DELISH and super easy to make!  DH loved it so much he wanted it for his bday a couple weeks ago.  The frosting is made with crushed pineapple so that's why we had it.  
































DD just had sprite. Stitch had the real deal...the little devil.




























The chicken on the far right was not marinated because I figured my DD wouldn't touch the hawaiian chicken.  I was wrong!  She LOVED it and still talks it!












Movie time!  

















So much fun!!!!!


----------



## Emme

Miss Andrea what a GREAT job you did~~~ I love that your hubby was so involved in the "process" as well.  Mine is like that too

Your pictures were perfect and it looks like you all enjoyed yourselves!  We are having one Friday night so I better get to planning...lol~


----------



## nancy drew

Nice job, Miss Andrea!  I think you've inspired me to have a Lilo night this week!


----------



## bear74

Anyone have ideas for decorations for a Disney Themed Halloween Birthday Party, for a little princess.  I bought a few Halloween decorations last year at walgreens but I am trying to think of more girly stuff then just mickey that will last a few years.


----------



## Emme

We had a Princess and the Frog night last evening.





We decorated pretty much in Mardi Gras colors and theme.  We kept it simple because I literally planned it the day before...lol. I printed some graphics that we cut out from the web to brighten the table and other "New Orleans" style decorations.  Even Mickey masked up 
We had the most amazing and yummy Cajun Shrimp over white rice, collards with bacon (first time I ever made them), and warm homemade corn bread with butter.








Then for dessert we fried beignets (fried dough) with powedered sugar.  We improvised a bit though .  We used biscuits in a tube and broke off the pieces and fried them. Then came the drenching in powdered sugar.  WHOA!!!  They were so good~









It was a wonderful night and even my 82 year old mom came over and joined in the festivities! These theme nights are so much fun and they really can help you along until your next actual WDW trip .


----------



## floridascgirl

Love your Lilo night, Miss Andrea.  Everything was adorable. 

Emme...your night looked like great fun, too!  Please tell me where you got your wooden Mickey cutting board...I must have one ASAP!


----------



## tbandemommy

Hello all!

I just wanted to share a few pictures from our theme night. We did this tonight so I wanted to share while things are still fresh in mind. I had DH creat a simple invitation. I set a fancy table with the good dishes, a nice tablecloth and candles. DS and DD each made a Lumiere craft for the table. I had DD put on her Belle gown and gather all of her Belle dolls to join us. for supper I made chicken cordon bleu, gruyere cassoulet (CRT,) green beans almondine, french bread and apple pie. We also had "wine" aka grape juice complete with Mickey ice cubes. After supper we all watched Beauty and the Beast.  DD loved it. DSs' loved it too (even though they won' say that out loud.)  I will try to post pictures


----------



## PelletierBears

I have to say that I absolutely love this thread!


My kids are 14 and 17 now but this looked like such a great way to count down to our trip that I decided to give it a try. We don't do all the decorations since we don't have toys around and I'm not about to buy new ones just to decorate  but we do crepe paper, disney dishes, glasses, etc. Also instead of making up a game we pick a family game to play like Cranium, etc. We do chose a menu that themes to the movie if possible. 

My husband recently said that at first he thought it was going to be lame but was wrong and really enjoyed it. Now he's always asking what the next movie is, what's for dinner, etc    We have a rule that no one can multi-task  during the evening so everyone stays involved (no ipods, laptops, cells, etc!). And we've picked the movies as a family so we know everyone will watch.  My husband even threw in a couple of Universal movies since we're doing one day at that park in December (the Mummy, Harry Potter).

So if you have older kids and are looking for a way to bring everyone together (which is hard when everyone is so busy) give this a try!


----------



## Becc1

repost sorry


----------



## Becc1

We had our first Disney theme night a couple of weeks ago to celebrate the dvd release of Beauty and the Beast.  The kids had alot of fun and are really looking forward to our Cars night this upcoming Saturday.  We've planned 2 a month leading up to our trip in May, they don't know about the trip yet, they just think this is for fun.  In April (about 30 days out) I plan on having a Mickey theme party and we'll tell them about our trip.  Our menu for the evening was kept simple due to a couple picky eaters I have.  We had French food, meaning french dips and french fries, lol.  We also had hot turkey sandwiches, applesauce and Cogsworth cupcakes.


We gathered some of my DD's Belle stuff for decorations






[/IMG]








Our Cogsworth cupcakes






[/IMG]


Lumiere crafts made by the kids






[/IMG]

The kids loved drinking out of the "fancy" glasses






[/IMG]

Chocolate milk and cupcakes for dessert!






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]

Emily and her doll Emma dressed for the occasion






[/IMG]


What a fun night, so glad I found this thread on here because my kids really enjoy it!


----------



## Becc1

We've had 2 more theme nights and we are doing Toy Story day tomorrow in honor of the dvd coming out.  The kids are having so much fun!

First up was Cars, which is my ds Ben's favorite movie.

We did a Flo's V-8 Cafe theme with diner food.  We had burgers, french fries, onion rings, Cars shaped mac and cheese and chocolate donut "tires" as dessert.  Our crafts were stop light graham cracker snacks and a Cars candy necklace.  Ben and Emily also did a Cars puzzle.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]
















Next up is a Halloween/Haunted Mansion/Tower of Terror day.  I decided to do this on a whim when I found the Tower of Terror dvd at Sam's Club last week.  My ds Sam had wanted it when we saw it in the gift shop at TOT but 
I was a mean mom and didn't buy it then so I was really excited when I found it at Sam's for $9 last week.  On the menu was mummy pizzas (english muffins with mozzerella string cheese and olives for eyes), mummy dogs (hot dogs wrapped in refridgerated breadstick dough), franken tots (tater tots) and for dessert we had Mickey mummy cupcakes, Haunted Mansion cupcakes and eyes balls (vanilla pudding with gummy lifesavers).  As a craft we made Haunted Mansion bookmarks, we watched Tower of Terror before dinner and the Haunted Mansion afterwards.  The kids had never seen either movie and liked them both!


----------



## nettii

Cute ideas I love your mummy cup cakes!


----------



## Becc1

nettii said:


> Cute ideas I love your mummy cup cakes!



Thanks, I got the recipe here

http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-disney-recipes/recipe-924031-mickey-mummy-cupcakes-t/

The top was supposed to be strips of rolled out marshmellow but we just could not get it the way it was supposed to come out, so I just used white frosting and piped the lines on.


----------



## Becc1

I hope other people are still doing theme nights, I'd love to read about them, I need more ideas!

Last Tuesday we did Toy Story day!  Yes a whole day devoted to Toy Story, lol.  Since it was Election day my kids had off of school, we got up early and after I went and voted we headed out to pick up Toy Story 3.  I think that we were the only family who had not seen it over the summer so there was much anticipation for this movie release!  While I was making lunch which was Rex nuggets and Toy Story mac and cheese, the kids made their own Mr Potato Head creations to add to the decor.  After lunch we watched the movie, won't give anything away in case there is anyone left that hasn't seen it but I will say I absolutely cried like a baby.  After the movie we set up the Wii and played a few rounds of Toy Story Mania, then we did a couple of Toy Story puzzles I had picked up at the dollar store, not realizing they were 100 piece puzzles, I ended up doing the majority of them but the kids did help.  Then it was time to go to Pizza Planet for dinner, the kids made their own pizzas and we had green alien cupcakes for dessert!


----------



## Disney_Ohana

Thank you! I love this thread!


----------



## MissAndrea

I love this thread as well.  Anxious to see more!  We plan on having our Three Cabeleros night this Friday night.  Will post pics next week!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

May the thread live on forever and ever!!!  Keep up the creative ideas everyone!!  Anyone have any requests for us to work on??


----------



## Becc1

Our next family theme night was The Princess and the Frog,  my MIL was in town and had never seen it so she got to join in on the fun.  We started off with a craft, the kids made Mardi Gras masks and they decorated the cupcakes.  Next was dinner, the menu was Mama Odie's gumbo, Ray's crabcakes, Louis's rotisserie chicken, Tiana's beignets and Naveen cupcakes. If I may say so myself the gumbo turned out excellent, I used a recipe from Paula Deen that I got off of foodnetwork.com.  Next, we all settled in to watch the movie, great as always.  It was a fun night, next up is Aladdin!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Help!!  Netflix is sending prince of Persia tomorrow!  We have never seen it - any meal or activity suggestions?  BTW, is this movie ok for a 5 y/o?
TIA!!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Just booked out Aug 2011 Disneymoon (with DD and family lol). So more Disney Movie Nights to come 
Thinking The Santa Clause should be first, love that movie so much, just don't know what to make.


----------



## Tink-erin-belle

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Just booked out Aug 2011 Disneymoon (with DD and family lol). So more Disney Movie Nights to come
> Thinking The Santa Clause should be first, love that movie so much, just don't know what to make.



What about having breakfast for dinner? When Scott and Charlie couldn't find an open restaurant on Christmas Eve, Scott ended up taking his son to Denny's


----------



## Becc1

Last night we had an Aladdin theme night.  I didn't put as much thought into planning this one as I have previous theme nights since I've been busy helping with the planning for my kids school winter festival but we still had fun.  I probably would have postponed but my kids have been looking forward to it and I didn't want to let them down   The menu was kept simple, most everything was on a kabob, we had fruit and steak kabobs, even popcorn chicken kabobs!  Also potataoes, corn and Abu cupcakes!  I hadn't planned a craft for the kids so when they asked what our project was I had to think quick and found a coloring book that had an Aladdin section.  After dinner we collected pillows from all over the house we settled in on the floor to watch the movie.  It was a fun night and they kids loved the movie!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Tink-erin-belle said:


> What about having breakfast for dinner? When Scott and Charlie couldn't find an open restaurant on Christmas Eve, Scott ended up taking his son to Denny's



OMG, great idea! I could even make mickey pancakes.
O now I am excited for this, just have to figure out how I am going to squeeze it in before Christmas. 
Thanks!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Becc1,
Good Job on the cupcakes! They are adorable.


----------



## musclemouse

Well we are going to attempt the themed Disney dinner night the few days before we leave for our Disney vacation.  I believe this may be a challenge for us though.  I am trying to encourage my family but they are challenged 

SO...I encouraged my boys to help me come up with ideas for Toy Story theme.  They seemed excited and threw out some way far fetched ideas.  

We FINALLY came up with Hot dogs to represent Slinky.  Potato chips - Mr. Potato Head.  Ham Omelet (with cheese and veges) to represent Chicken Man (Al) and Ham the Piggy Bank.  We also made sugar cookies and decorated them with Bullseye .  ALSO...We loved this one- Delicious Hot Shmoes!   

Also watching Toy Story!  

We are attempting Wall-E tomorrow night.


----------



## Becc1

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Becc1,
> Good Job on the cupcakes! They are adorable.



Thanks!  I've been getting some great ideas from the Family Fun website!


----------



## basketkat

We did The Aristocats this week...

I took pictures, but it was mainly of the food... (and I dont know how to post pics on here...ha)

Menu:
Homemade French Onion Soup
French bread
Cheese and grape tray
Chocolate covered strawberries for dessert

Activity:
We painted portraits of each other, and my daughter (who is 6) gave us a ballet lesson. 

Then we watched the movie! Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## JennyLynn21

Well.. A little Background info. I am taking my mom to disneyworld in March. We have gone 3 times when I was a child. I went in October with my boyfriend, but it has been a long time since she has been there. We are very excited.

So to get my mom farmilar with the characters again I found this thread and thought it was AMAZING!!! So so far we have 3 toy story parties for her to watch all 3. However the first one we didn't do anything special. 

Toy Story 2 party. We had Toy Story Mac & Cheese and T Rex chicken nuggets. We ate on Toy story plates I had got at Meijers. While we waited for the food to cook we colored pictures from toy story. I got this kit at Meijers for like 3 bucks. it came with little markers and 80!! little sheets to color!  Something fun and silly for us to do. So then in the living room I had set up a little table with snacks. We had toy story juice boxes & capri suns. a Woody & Buzz pez dispenser. Toy story fruit snacks and also gummi worms and milk duds. She liked the movies.

Toy Story 3 party- we had this party over at my older sisters house because she wanted to watch the movie. So we had pizza and I had printed out a sign that said 'Pizza Planet' and taped it over the pizza box!! We also had green alien cupcakes!! We didnt do an activity or anything!!


We just love the parties!!  It's so fun!! Thanks for all the great ideas!


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Congrats all- especially TigerLily- This thread was mentioned on the main dis page

http://www.wdwinfo.com/columns/creating-disney-magic-at-home.cfm

I havent posted before- but have read each and every page.  We plan on telling our kids about our Feb trip on Christmas morning (my son's 5th birthday) and having a family disney theme night twice a week until our trip!


----------



## wendyc555

Does anyone have any ideas for the movie A Christmas Carol?  We plan on watching this next Friday.


----------



## K_Disney

I LOVE this thread!! I've spent an embarassing amount of time reading all of these great ideas.  I see Family Movie Theme Nights in our future as we get ready for our trip in Februrary.



wendyc555 said:


> Does anyone have any ideas for the movie A Christmas Carol?  We plan on watching this next Friday.



These ideas are more general Christmas than really related to A Christmas Carol... also, I'm planning to do this on a weeknight this week, so trying to keep it pretty simple.

Since my kids are pickly eaters and I won't have time to make a big holiday dinner anyway, I was thinking of making grilled cheese sandwiches, cutting them in triangles and arranging like a Christmas tree.  Then I woud sprinkle dried cranberries across the top for the decorations.

For a very simple craft, I was thinking of making Mickey head christmas ornaments out of pipe cleaners.  

I'd love to hear what other Christmas ideas people might have --- maybe I'll even put it off to the weekend and make a bigger deal of it.


----------



## JennyLynn21

Tonight my mom & I had our Princess & the Frog movie night! We had never seen it yet so we were excited... I Loved the movie!  

We had just had chunky soup for dinner and pretended it was gumbo  Haha. New Orleans food does not appeal to us.

For decorations I had a giant green frog that I put in a chair. I also printed out the characters from the disney family site. Also I put mardi grad beads around.

For snacks we had Princess & the frog fruit snacks. Bayou mud chocolate pudding ( just good old choco pudding with a cute name). milk. and powdered doughnuts were there to represent the beignets!  We also ate on little princess tiana plates I got at Target. 

So much fun. Next time it's "Up"


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Congrats all- especially TigerLily- This thread was mentioned on the main dis page
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/columns/creating-disney-magic-at-home.cfm
> 
> I havent posted before- but have read each and every page.  We plan on telling our kids about our Feb trip on Christmas morning (my son's 5th birthday) and having a family disney theme night twice a week until our trip!


How nice!  Thanks for the link


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

wendyc555 said:


> Does anyone have any ideas for the movie A Christmas Carol?  We plan on watching this next Friday.



How about a "traditional" holiday meal like in A Christmas Carol?  Sure, you could cook it all yourself, but you could also be like me and just go get a big sliced turkey family meal from Boston Market 

Bake some plum pudding.

Make Scrooge's Money Bags - fill brown paper lunch bags with gold-foil chocolate coins.  Tie bags with twine or string.  Play hot potato with it.  Hide them around the house to be found.

If you are able to spare a few dollars around the holiday season, now is a wonderful time to catch Scrooge's newfound spirit of giving and as a family research a charity to support or choose to help a person in need from a school/church/community giving tree, or even just donate a few canned or shelf-stable items to your local food pantry.

Follow this link to some Disney A Christmas Carol "official" crafts - 
http://www.examiner.com/children-s-crafts-in-tucson/disney-s-a-christmas-carol-crafts

Hope this helps, and happy holidays to all!


----------



## jngwright

Princess!  So excited that your thread got a shout out on the DIS home!  You deserve it!!!


----------



## MissAndrea

So I promised pics immediately after our last movie night and I'm just now getting around to it a month later....and still in lazy fashion.  I have quite a few pics on my facebook so I'm just posting the link to the pics here.  We did The Three Caballeros as we had never seen the movie.  I wasn't super impressed and DD hated it, but the food was awesome!  You can't go wrong with Mexican food.    We will for sure do it again just for the food. We are having a Disney Christmas themed breakfast in the morning which I am SUPER excited about.  My goal is to get pics up within a week, but we'll see.  

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=92188&id=1015681682&l=a97f1af202

All the fiesta plates, bowls, and hats came from the Dollar Tree last year around Cinco de Mayo.


----------



## courtneylauren

Ideas needed!!! I love this thread, awesome parties and pictures!!

Last year we had a Disney Planning Dinner to decide what reservations, etc. we wanted to make. My sister and i made all of the food and it was all Mickey themed. We had it during winter break in December for our July trip (since we could make reservations in January).

This year, we are doing WDW theme.
Here's our menu so far, but I could use some ideas! I got a few from this thread but need more.

We're going to have a snack table filled with lots of little snacks from different rides.
*Great Movie Ride* - popcorn in a popcorn container from the $ section at Target
*Pangani Exploration Trail* - trail mix
*Test Track* - traffic lights with wafers covered in icing with M&Ms
*Splash Mountain* - celery for the logs, maybe with peanut butter or something inside
*Snow White's Scary Adventures* - 'poison' apples (covered with caramel)
*Tower of Terror* - elevator buttons - vanilla wafers with icing numbers

Still need lots more for the snack table. 



We'll have something of each 'icon'
*Cinderella Castle* - my sister LOVES the shows like Cake Boss, Ace of Cakes, and Cupcake Wars and loves to bake cakes. She's going to make a 4 layer castle cake using circle cake pans, and upside down ice cream cones on top - the whole thing covered in icing.
*Spaceship Earth* - meatballs is the only thing I can think of right now...anything else spherical??
*the Hat* - right now it's ice cream cones but we already have the cake. anything else cone/hat shaped?
*Tree of Life* - my sister's idea was animal cracker salad, the lettuce for the tree and the animal crackers for the carved animals, but I'd love to make a tree somehow?

Does anyone have any ideas how to make the WDW entrance banner that you pass through?


I need more for the main course -- only have the meatballs right now.

Thanks!


----------



## FirstTimertoDiz

Love this thread! I plan on reading each and every page at some point...but first, off to plan what theme nights we can have...how fun!


----------



## FirstTimertoDiz

This was for a birthday party that I did for my son about 2 years ago- it was a Stars Wars theme, but it was all about the Light Sabers- he built one in Dtd, and was hooked! Of course, he informed me that light sabers are only red and blue, so that was my challenge!

These were pretzel rods that I dipped in colored chocolate that I got at AC Moore; I covered the bottom in foil for handles, and the light saber buttons are m&m's.






Light sabers from grape tomatoes:





Blueberry light sabers:





And, finally, here was the cupcakes, made to form dueling light sabers:


----------



## JennyLynn21

I Would like to tell everybody about My mom & I's UP night.  We had never seen this movie so we were excited. 

So for dinner we had hot dogs, french fries, baked beans  

For snacks we had little hershey candy bars, cupcakes which  I put 2-3 dumdum suckers sticking out (to represent baloons) and also grape soda in glass bottles. 

For decorations we had a little house with a handle on the top which I tied three helium balloons. I also had a Carl sticker which I put on the door to the little house, it was pretty cute I think and My mom liked it. 

We loved the movie also - so cute


----------



## FirstTimertoDiz

Does anyone have any ideas for Chicken Little? I didn't see it listed on the index- my first thought was chicken nuggets for the meal, but that somehow just seems wrong.   I am thinking of something with baseball type food- like hot dogs, nachos, etc since baseball is such a big part of the movie. Hmmm, something with acorns? Not sure how to incorporate that one.

Any ideas?


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

MissAndrea said:


> So I promised pics immediately after our last movie night and I'm just now getting around to it a month later....and still in lazy fashion.  I have quite a few pics on my facebook so I'm just posting the link to the pics here.  We did The Three Caballeros as we had never seen the movie.  I wasn't super impressed and DD hated it, but the food was awesome!  You can't go wrong with Mexican food.    We will for sure do it again just for the food. We are having a Disney Christmas themed breakfast in the morning which I am SUPER excited about.  My goal is to get pics up within a week, but we'll see.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=92188&id=1015681682&l=a97f1af202
> 
> All the fiesta plates, bowls, and hats came from the Dollar Tree last year around Cinco de Mayo.



Great photos! The food looks yummy!!


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

FirstTimertoDiz said:


> Does anyone have any ideas for Chicken Little? I didn't see it listed on the index- my first thought was chicken nuggets for the meal, but that somehow just seems wrong.   I am thinking of something with baseball type food- like hot dogs, nachos, etc since baseball is such a big part of the movie. Hmmm, something with acorns? Not sure how to incorporate that one.
> 
> Any ideas?



The only things I can think of are snacks. Sunflower seeds and Gummy worms.


----------



## ShawnaLucy

FirstTimertoDiz said:


> Does anyone have any ideas for Chicken Little? I didn't see it listed on the index- my first thought was chicken nuggets for the meal, but that somehow just seems wrong.   I am thinking of something with baseball type food- like hot dogs, nachos, etc since baseball is such a big part of the movie. Hmmm, something with acorns? Not sure how to incorporate that one.
> 
> Any ideas?



You could bake cupcakes & ice them in dark blue with white dots (the night sky with stars) & arrange them in the shape of the "piece of sky" that started the movie.  And don't forget some kind of soda pop.  If you get really brave or if it's nice weather outside, have a couple extra soda pops to shake up & show that soda really does fizz & spew like Chicken Little made it.  

For a craft, you could glue some yarn to one side of a small ball & wrap it so it sticks up on the other end.  Unravel & brush the yarn on the end, stick 3 googlie eyes & maybe some pipe cleaner legs.  Each crafter has his/her very own alien!

Play a game of dodge ball.  Do some karaoke with some 80's songs.  Have some glow-sticks available for decorations & to play with.  You can get them cheap at the $Tree.  Might even be fun to read the original version of Chicken Little before or after the movie.


----------



## Peter Pan Fan 22

For Halloween this year we went with an Alice in Wonderland theme. Here are some of the pictures from our tea party. 





















Dormouse






The hat I wore.


----------



## Aidensmommy22

subbing..... I better get on the ball


----------



## lflax

Awesome ideas!!


----------



## courtneylauren

We had our Disney Planning Dinner tonight.

The food was Walt Disney World themed.

Here are pictures:
http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery...321803&cm_mmc=eMail-_-Share-_-Photos-_-Sharee


----------



## tmfranlk

courtneylauren said:


> We had our Disney Planning Dinner tonight.
> 
> The food was Walt Disney World themed.
> 
> Here are pictures:
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery...321803&cm_mmc=eMail-_-Share-_-Photos-_-Sharee



Awesome ideas! Great job on the cake.


----------



## ShawnaLucy

courtneylauren said:


> We had our Disney Planning Dinner tonight.
> 
> The food was Walt Disney World themed.
> 
> Here are pictures:
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery...321803&cm_mmc=eMail-_-Share-_-Photos-_-Sharee



LOVED the pics!!  You did a GREAT job!!!  I can't wait to try some of your ideas!!


----------



## courtneylauren

ShawnaLucy said:


> LOVED the pics!!  You did a GREAT job!!!  I can't wait to try some of your ideas!!



Thank you! It was fun! A few of the ideas I got on here... the traffic lights, trail mix, and tea; the rest I made up.


----------



## Becc1

courtneylauren said:


> We had our Disney Planning Dinner tonight.
> 
> The food was Walt Disney World themed.
> 
> Here are pictures:
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery...321803&cm_mmc=eMail-_-Share-_-Photos-_-Sharee



You did a great job on everything!


----------



## jlm

Our theme night photos....I have tons of them!!

http://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?aid=2042754&id=1474503773


----------



## leagirl12

jlm said:


> Our theme night photos....I have tons of them!!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?aid=2042754&id=1474503773



The link didn't let me see anything...I think it said something about it couldn't be found.


----------



## mickimousemama

courtneylauren said:


> We had our Disney Planning Dinner tonight.
> 
> The food was Walt Disney World themed.
> 
> Here are pictures:
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery...321803&cm_mmc=eMail-_-Share-_-Photos-_-Sharee



Your Dinner looks amazing!! Love all of your Disney Dishes!!


----------



## floridascgirl

courtneylauren said:


> We had our Disney Planning Dinner tonight.
> 
> The food was Walt Disney World themed.
> 
> Here are pictures:
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery...321803&cm_mmc=eMail-_-Share-_-Photos-_-Sharee



Very creative...what fun!!!


----------



## Becc1

So we've finally gotten back to our theme nights!  December was so busy that we only got 1 in and that was in the beginning of the month.  

Our movie tonight was Mulan, quite an easy movie to do dinner for.  I made orange chicken, sweet and sour chicken, dumplings and white rice.  It was a blast watching the kids try to eat with the chopsticks!  For dessert we had fortune cookies and panda cupcakes.  We had won an asian themed basket in a raffle at the kids school winter fair so we had a few cute things for decorations and we were joined by Mulan and Li Shang!  For a craft we made Chinese lanterns and did some Mulan coloring pages.  It was a fun and pretty easy night to arrange, next up is Finding Nemo/The Little Mermaid!


----------



## courtneylauren

Becc1 said:


> You did a great job on everything!



Thanks! 



mickimousemama said:


> Your Dinner looks amazing!! Love all of your Disney Dishes!!



Thank you! We barely own any dishes that AREN'T Disney!



floridascgirl said:


> Very creative...what fun!!!



Thanks! It was fun!


----------



## MissAndrea

The weekend before Christmas we did a Disney Christmas themed morning. We did a breakfast and wore our Disney jammies.  Lots of pics so here's the link to them on facebook.  

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=97492&id=1015681682&l=e442c0768e


----------



## nettii

MissAndrea said:


> The weekend before Christmas we did a Disney Christmas themed morning. We did a breakfast and wore our Disney jammies.  Lots of pics so here's the link to them on facebook.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=97492&id=1015681682&l=e442c0768e



I love the idea of a breakfast. sometimes its so hard to find the time to get my family all togther for a night of dinner and a movie. I tink I might try this,
how did you do the Mickey toast? Sooo cute!  and those plates LOVE EM did you get them recently? and I also love the idea of coloring a picture and framing it! YOu have great ideas! Keep them coming and enjoy!


----------



## MissAndrea

nettii said:


> I love the idea of a breakfast. sometimes its so hard to find the time to get my family all togther for a night of dinner and a movie. I tink I might try this,
> how did you do the Mickey toast? Sooo cute!  and those plates LOVE EM did you get them recently? and I also love the idea of coloring a picture and framing it! YOu have great ideas! Keep them coming and enjoy!



The Mickey toast came from a toast press thingy I got at WDW.  It was pretty cheap if I'm remembering right.  The two black Mickey head shaped plates came from WDW, the big white Mickey head was given to me by a friend, and the white plates that we ate off of (Donald and Pluto) were also a gift but I'm pretty sure the came from the store Tuesday Morning.


----------



## pesto78749

In honor of Princess Tiger Lily creator of this great thread we started with Peter Pan. Here is the menu I hope... I have never tried to post pictures!





Pictures not showing up I am on a mac and just dragging them over but that just gives me words any ideas and I will post them again.




Just in case it does not show up we had: 
Peter Pan Pirate ship Pizza's with pixie dust (parmesan cheese)
 Cannon balls in enemy ships Crunchy Peas ( think dry roasted) 
Cap'n hooks Pirate sword ( fresh baby carrot)
Shred of Peters Suit (fried Okra)
Pixie Dust Fruit Wands
You can fly juice ( sparking pear and apple juice)
Lime Swords ( lime juice frozen fruit bars)

The kids made a treasure hunt of each other and I hid the treasure( gum and a chocolate bar) for each of them when they showed me their final hiding place for each other. The other brother had to wait in the bathroom till this was finished so there would be no peeking! And we played the downloaded game the pp listed. Thanks so much for your wonderful ideas. Usually the thought of this takes me weeks of planing, but a quick trip to the store made this one possible. We will be doing a Monsters Inc nite as I ordered the Monsters Inc game of Life from Amazon. I also found Toy Story Stuff and Cars stuff at the store on sale. Thinking about ordering Lugui's Tire Stacking game form Amazon but wondering if it is all that fun. And one with great Car's board game ideas?


----------



## DonaldDuckFamily

We just did The Nightmare Before Christmas. Sorry I don't know how to add images here but I here is a link to the pictures:
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=lf#!/album.php?aid=29013&id=100000752169478

It was a lot of fun . While dinner was cooking the kids took the ghosts and played "Hide and Ghost Seek". Who ever found the ghost with the red head got to hide them next.


----------



## MissMickee

FirstTimertoDiz said:


> Does anyone have any ideas for Chicken Little? I didn't see it listed on the index- my first thought was chicken nuggets for the meal, but that somehow just seems wrong.   I am thinking of something with baseball type food- like hot dogs, nachos, etc since baseball is such a big part of the movie. Hmmm, something with acorns? Not sure how to incorporate that one.
> 
> Any ideas?



I just saw this cute "acorns" and thought of you...

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_L-deInbQA...ear-birthday-bash-woodland-birthday-party.JPG


----------



## Becc1

We did an Under the Sea meal with Finding Nemo and The Little Mermaid as our movie selections.  Since we were watching 2 movies we started the party early.  Finding Nemo was up first, we watched the movie, took a break and had some snacks which were goldfish and dried apricot Nemos and then moved onto The Little Mermaid.  When we were finished with the movies it was craft time, the kids made jellyfish decorations and colored fish cutouts.  Then it was time for dinner, on the menu was Flounder's fishsticks, Sebastian's crab claws, Dory's chicken fingers, Nemo's shells and cheese and for dessert Ariel Ocean blue jello and Crush's cupcakes.  It was a fun afternoon, we all had a great time and are already planning our next dinner!





Our snacks


----------



## reelmom

The Crush cupcakes are adorable!!!!!


----------



## brooklyn615

jlm said:


> Our theme night photos....I have tons of them!!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?aid=2042754&id=1474503773




You have great ideas!  It was nice to see so many different ones! Keep up the good work!


----------



## nutzfordisney

Our family loves these ideas.  We have been trying to do on every other week to help with the disney blues


----------



## mrstomrice

We're looking forward to the new Phineas and Ferb special on Friday and we might try a theme night...any ideas?  I am going to go google some ideas now


----------



## pjtm

Phin & Ferb sounds fun. Post some ideas if you can find them.

I want to do a Harry Potter night. Still trying to brainstorm that one.


----------



## MamaPoppins

"Dog Food and Dog Bones" sloppy joe in bowls an make dog bones out of bread or biscuits 

"Dog treats" sugar cookies made in shapes of different dog treats




PrincessTigerLily said:


> Movie - 101 Dalmatians
> 
> Menu - Any suggestions for dinner anyone???
> Dessert could be "Puppy chow" (crispix cereal, peanut butter,
> chocolate, and powdered sugar)
> 
> Activities - Find the Dalmatian spot! (Make 10 black dalmatian spots and hide
> them around the house)
> Adopt a virtual pet together as a family (adoptme.com)


----------



## Kari-B

I can't wait to start doing these movie nights to countdown to our trip. We just booked it tonight, so yeah, now I can start on the fun stuff. I've been doing crazy movie nights for my kids for a year or two, but now I am excited to do them as Disney countdowns. Thanks for all the great ideas, very inspirational. Hopefully I'll contribute soon!


----------



## tmfranlk

MamaPoppins said:


> "Dog Food and Dog Bones" sloppy joe in bowls an make dog bones out of bread or biscuits
> 
> "Dog treats" sugar cookies made in shapes of different dog treats



Just to give you a quick way to do the first.... We made bones for my DD's Halloween party. Buy the can of breadstick dough from Pillsbury or whatever. On each end, snip down the middle just a little bit then fan out the ends when you put them on the pan to bake. They turned out great.

There's also the Scooby Snacks graham crackers that are bone shaped.


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Hi everyone!

We are going to switch it up a bit and take the kids out to the movies tomorrow to see Tangled for our Disney Family party- We are going to the Noon show, and then coming back home for lunch/snacks/play time

If you have seen the movie can you recommend any food or activities that would tie in?

THANKS!


----------



## PrincessMom4

Anyone have any ideas for food for a Disney transportation night?? LOL I know its a weird one but my boys love the busing and monorails. I have lots of decor and games, just no food ideas


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

OH- found this for Tangled if anyone needs it!

http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-dis...Tangled_Activities_ActivityKit_Printable_Fcom


----------



## Becc1

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> OH- found this for Tangled if anyone needs it!
> 
> http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-dis...Tangled_Activities_ActivityKit_Printable_Fcom



That's so funny that you posted this because I was going to go over to that same site and post a link to the Rapunzel stuff.  I already am thinking of things for a Rapunzel night.  We saw the movie back in November and my kids can't wait for it to come out on dvd in March!

Don't forget Rapunzel's favorite soup
http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-disney-recipes/recipe-953126-rapunzels-squash-and-hazelnut-soup-t/

and these biscuits are adorable
http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-disney-recipes/recipe-939211-orange-biscuit-braids-t/


----------



## nancy drew

I was *just* asking DD what she thought we could do for a Tangled night.  I came up with spaghetti, because it looks like a pile of hair!


----------



## disdrmg

Has anyone done a Lion King night or have any ideas other than what was originally posted?  I would like a few more suggestions for food, games, crafts, etc.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## PrincessMom4

disdrmg said:


> Has anyone done a Lion King night or have any ideas other than what was originally posted?  I would like a few more suggestions for food, games, crafts, etc.  Thanks for the help!



Lion King is one of our favourites. We make Wilde Beast stew and Pride Rock potatoes. For the herbivores like the gazelles we made salad.


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Thanks all!


----------



## Kari-B

Here is a Tinkerbell movie night I did for my kids back in September. This wasn't for a Disney countdown, I just have always done movie nights every so often for my kids. I thought these photos may be useful to someone thinking of doing a Tinkerbell night. 


































































Some of the names of the treats were: Fairy Wands (pretzel rods dipped in almond bark with sprinkles), Tinkerbell Treats (Tinkerbell Fruit Snacks), Sparkle Rings (colored sugared gummy rings), Pixie Mix (mixture of mini colored marshmallows, raisins, pretzels, cereals), Magic Fairy Potion (7-up).  

The kids had fun sprinkling their Pixie Dust and pretending to fly around the room with their wings.

(Sorry the pictures are so big. This is my first time using photobucket. I will work on learning how to resize them.)


----------



## MissMickee

Great ideas Kari!  Where'd you get the mushroom stands?  I love those!


----------



## Kari-B

Thanks Lisa! The mushrooms are all from sets I made for my kids. One set for my daughter was fairies and for my son gnomes. The bigger mushrooms are the container I made to keep all the pieces in. The medium sized mushroom is the "tables" and the small mushrooms are chairs. I used different wooden pieces from the craft store to make them.


----------



## Becc1

We had Monsters Inc night over the weekend.  Our menu was kept simple with Boo's Door pizzas and Mike and Sulley cupcakes.  For crafts the kids made monster creations from Playdoh and colored doors to use as decorations.  After dinner the kids took turns on the microphone telling jokes at the Monsters Inc Laugh Floor!






Doors


----------



## figment3258

I Love the tinker bell and monsters inc ideas great job!


----------



## MPwifey

I love these ideas!!!! I have decided that we will do one night a week and use it as a countdown until my DH comes home. We have no Disney trips planned right now, but if he get pushed back I can always add on a week. Now I will have something to look forward to every weekend, hopefully the time flies by!!! 

Now how do I choose what to start with? 

I know we will do 

Princess and the Frog ( Maybe I will coordinate that with Mardi Gras?)
Snow White
Toy Story

Mickey Classics ( lol my DD loves the Christmas ones)


----------



## AKL LOVER

MPwifey said:


> I love these ideas!!!! I have decided that we will do one night a week and use it as a countdown until my DH comes home. We have no Disney trips planned right now, but if he get pushed back I can always add on a week. Now I will have something to look forward to every weekend, hopefully the time flies by!!!
> 
> Now how do I choose what to start with?
> 
> I know we will do
> 
> Princess and the Frog ( Maybe I will coordinate that with Mardi Gras?)
> Snow White
> Toy Story
> 
> Mickey Classics ( lol my DD loves the Christmas ones)


 
When we started the family nights, I surprised my kids and DH with the first one, so I picked the movie. Now we are going to take turns with each person picking our next movie  It's working out well!


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Kari- that was awesome!

We are down to our LAST family night before the trip- What should we watch?  I thought about the disney DVD they sent us with all the park/resort info- but we have seen it a million times.    Any ideas to make this one extra special before the trip?


----------



## MissAndrea

If you have netflix, there are a few Disney parks shows you can watch instantly.


----------



## Becc1

So since my DH is out of town I decided to do a last night Up night with the kids.  And I must say although this was thrown together at the last minute, it was a big hit!   Soon after arriving home from school it was time to watch the movie, I like to watch the movie before dinner because my kids go to bed pretty early and if it were watched after I don't think they'd make it.  After the movie we had dinner, the menu was of course hot dogs, we also had fries and corndogs for Sam (who suddenly does not like regular hot dogs )  We drank grape soda and had balloon cupcakes for dessert.  After dinner we made balloon animals which was lots of fun, my DS15 and I must have spent close to an hour making animals.  That $5 I spent on the little kit was well worth it!  Then we played the Find the Squirrel game (an idea I got from here) the kids loved this, they played several times after I made sure each one of them had gotten a chance to win.  Their prizes were Kevin's favorite chocolate bars.  It was a really fun night, out of all of the ones we've done so far this has been one of our favorites!











[


----------



## MissMickee

Just attended my nephews Peter Pan birthday party and it was AMAZING!  

Food included :

"What makes the red man red?" chips & salsa
"Mr. Smee's Ham & Cheese" sandwiches
"Cod fish" Swedish Fish
"Are you chicken-(****-a-doodle-do)?"-salad sandwiches
"You're walkin' the plank" wafer cookies
"Fairy wings" (butterfly crackers) and cheese
"Never grow up" peanut butter & fluff sandwiches
"Chocolate SHIP cookies"
"Nana's blocks" (brownies)
"Michael's teddy bears" (Teddy Grahams)

Here are photos of a couple...













LOVE this one... 





The decorations were FANTASTIC!  Take a look....

























The pirate ship was just painted cardboard.  The cutouts were just that, cutouts from black posterboard.  Everything looked great and I knew you guys would appreciate it!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

The index has been updated up to this point


----------



## Becc1

PrincessTigerLily said:


> The index has been updated up to this point



Thanks!


----------



## Emme

PrincessTigerLily said:


> The index has been updated up to this point



Thank you soooo much!  You're the best!


----------



## MissAndrea

WOW!!!  The Peter Pan party is very impressive!!!


----------



## PrincessMom4

I love that Peter Pan theme. Would love to know where you got those shadow drawings?


----------



## MissMickee

PrincessMom4 said:


> I love that Peter Pan theme. Would love to know where you got those shadow drawings?



They cut them all out themselves!


----------



## Kari-B

Love the shadows from the Peter Pan party, especially the ones on the ceiling!


----------



## AKL LOVER

Last night we had another family movie night. 

It was DS's turn to pick the movie, and he picked...


The Incredibles!!









I don't know what it is with us, but I am so over picking movies that are hard to find decorations for! Next time I'm going to pick an easy one! No local stores had any Incredibles themed decor, so I had to make my own up. Although, I do think that what I came up with turned out great and it was fairly expensive too-WOOT! 


More of the decor:





Notice the red, black and yellow stars hanging from the chandelier!






Dash made an appearance...








...and so did his sister, Violet (I had to make a mask for DD).







And it wouldn't be an INCREDIBLE night without a picture of their best superhero pose!








Dinner was HERO subs and Dash's FAST fries ...








...Dessert was make your own FROZONE sundaes!











Had a great night and of course, enjoyed the movie!


----------



## PrincessMom4

AKL LOVER said:


> Last night we had another family movie night.
> 
> It was DS's turn to pick the movie, and he picked...
> 
> 
> The Incredibles!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what it is with us, but I am so over picking movies that are hard to find decorations for! Next time I'm going to pick an easy one! No local stores had any Incredibles themed decor, so I had to make my own up. Although, I do think that what I came up with turned out great and it was fairly expensive too-WOOT!
> 
> 
> More of the decor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the red, black and yellow stars hanging from the chandelier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dash made an appearance...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and so did his sister, Violet (I had to make a mask for DD).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it wouldn't be an INCREDIBLE night without a picture of their best superhero pose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner was HERO subs and Dash's FAST fries ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Dessert was make your own FROZONE sundaes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a great night and of course, enjoyed the movie!




That looks fantastic. I can't believe how great that looks. We've done something similar with a couple of the less popular stuff out there.


----------



## Deffenm

Does anyone have any ideas I can do for Beverly Hills Chichaua 2?  My dd is begging for this movie and so I was going to get it for her for Valentines day and wanted to do a theme around it.  I was thinking maybe finger foods that are small since the dogs are small -like the little smoke sausages.  I have no clue what craft to do.  

We are going to do Mulan tonight and have Chinese Food for dinner to celebrate the Chinese New Year.  I have dragon masks the kids are going to decorate as well.


----------



## Kari-B

My son asked if I would request the movie Robin Hood from our library since he had never seen it, but had been seeing the characters from the movie while playing a lot of our Disney games. The kids don't know that we have actually gone ahead and booked our trip for November. But this was our first official Disney movie night countdown, even if they don't know that yet. 





I made the Sherwood Forest backdrop out of a large cardboard box and a green plastic tablecloth. 








The menu for our meal was: Sheriff of Nottingham Stew




Sherwood Forest Salad




Robin Hood Rolls




Maid Marian Milk (yes, I know the label is mispelled. )




Hidden Coin Custard (with fake coins buried inside)









The kids both received Robin Hood hats to wear, along with a simple Robin Hood outfit. 





After dinner and the movie we played a couple of games. The first was an archery shootout in Sherwood Forest. The kids threw the arrows (wooden dowels with paper feathers/flights glued to one end) through three different metal hoops hanging from the forest. 









Then we had multiple coin hunts. One person would hide ten coins for each person throughout the living room. The other players had to find them and then turn them into Prince John to pay their taxes. (Ornery Prince John, wearing his crown of course, would make sure each player paid the correct amount of taxes.) 

The kids also colored pictures of Robin Hood.





We had a fun night and are looking forward to our next Disney movie night!


----------



## MissAndrea

Great job Kari!!  Love it all!!!


----------



## MissMickee

Great ideas Kari!!


----------



## Kari-B

Thanks!


----------



## Becc1

Our latest movie night was my DD's favorite Cinderella.   Decor was done by Emily, she gathered a few of her Cinderella books and toys to place about the room.  The menu was Royal flank steak, Regal mashed potatoes and Charming green beans.  Dessert was Cinderella's pearl cupcakes.  As always we watched the movie first, then while dinner was finishing up the kids did some coloring pages.  After dinner we played Disneys Sing It which is always a blast.  Sam's choices of songs always make me smile, what other boy chooses Mary Poppins and Lady and the Tramp as his first songs?  My love of all things Disney has definately been passed down to my kids.  We ended the night with a Cinderella puzzle.  It was a very fun night, next up I think is A Bugs Life, we had a vote last night and it was a tie with The Incredibles but mom has the deciding vote and I haven't seen A Bugs Life in forever so that's what we're going with


----------



## PiperPizzaz

Sorry if this has already been mentioned. I got a book from the library I thought you all might be interested in. The Disney Party Handbook.
It has ideas for:
Winnie the Pooh
101 Dalmations
Lion King
Peter Pan
Little mermaid
Cinderella
Alice wonderland (unbirthday tea party)
Beauty & Beast
Aladdin
Toy Story
Pocahontas
Sleeping Beauty
Hunchback
Hercules

It has food ideas and stuff you can copy out of it like invitations etc.


----------



## TinaLala

I've been a silent watch of this thread and LOVE the ideas out here.  We thought we'd do Lion King, but then saw Snow White was playing on ABC Family.  So we worked really hard to come up with a great meal.

Snow White - 

Tonight we had mini bratz and saurkrat like we had at Germany in Epcot - why that goes with Snow White I'll never know.  

Baked apples or Poison apples - w/brown sugar, cinnamon and mini marshmellows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Then we made jello gems! red Rubies, yellow diamonds, blue sapphires, green emeralds, and orange garnets.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





DD11 made a poison apple and DD8 made a pick ax as centerpieces. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was a lot of fun!  Thank you so much for creating this thread!  This will help keep Disney in our lives while we wait 2 more years until our next trip!


----------



## PartyFromSaturn

We just had the meatball recipe from Post 88, and it was so delicious!  I have never had meatballs I liked as much as that!

Painted a puppy face and watched Lady and the Tramp.  Very fun night!  I love this thread!


----------



## tchrrx

We will be having our 100 days 'til Disney party next weekend.  I'm trying to base the menus off of favorite rides.  (The 3 of us are the only ones going on the trip.  But, we invited 3 friends for dinner that just returned from their trip.  We'll watch their videos, look at photos, and maybe play a Disney game.)

Expedition Everest-  Yeti Spaghetti (fettucini alfredo)
Toy Story Midway Mania-  Pizza Planet pizza (order in-  put Pizza Planet label on it)
Splash Mountain-  Splash logs (breadsticks) that can be splashed into marinara
Tower of Terror-  Bellhop bowtie pasta salad  (which, I don't think the bellhops actually wear bowties, but I don't want another dessert)

Test Track-  stoplight cookies from this thread
Haunted Mansion-  brownies with gravestone markers from this thread
Soarin'-  Oranges (unless I find a yummy recipe for an orange flavored dessert)


I will attempt to post pictures after the party.


----------



## figment3258

We just had a finding nemo night on friday and had a ball. the girls made paper plate dory's nemo's and jelly fish. we also ate mac and cheese with gold fish and blue jello. It was a real fun night


----------



## mom863

We just had our first family movie night with Lady and the Tramp.  We used the fine china, even the crystal glasses with sparkling grape juice...the kids thought they were hot stuff...we had spaghetti and meatballs...bread-sticks...we made yarn spaghetti on plates with pom/pom meatballs...kids had a ball...they don't know that they are going to Disney yet... Thanks for the inspiration.. anyone have ideas for Secretariate...we bought the movie for DD6 for Valentines day..it is what she wanted...I have not seen it or even really know what it is about  I love these ideas and the pictures you all have shared..I've been reading these posts for the past couple of weeks...

medhds9dd6dd3


----------



## Becc1

We did a Mickey themed Valentines dinner.  Dinner was a heart shaped meatloaf for my younger children, steaks for DH, older DS and I, mashed potatoes, corn and mac and cheese.  Dessert was strawberry cupcakes!  After dinner the kids did a Mickey Valentines Day picture frame craft that we got at the Disney store.


----------



## AKL LOVER

Becc1: You are the disney theme night queen!  

You go girl!!


----------



## Becc1

AKL LOVER said:


> Becc1: You are the disney theme night queen!
> 
> You go girl!!



Thank you 

I don't know what I'm going to do once our trip is over, I have a feeling we'll be keeping up with these theme nights, my kids (and me) are enjoying them too much! I must say it is keeping me from obsessing over my trip planning!


----------



## Kari-B

The second movie night we did was for Lady & The Tramp. This movie fit very well with Valentine's Day and we used it to celebrate that also.

Here is the main set-up. (Before food had been added.)





This is the Tony's Town Square Restaurant sign I made from posterboard & red cardstock. I used my Cricut (die cutting machine) to cut out the letters and corner designs.









Here is Lady & The Tramp (closest stuffed dogs we had that resembled them) enjoying their spaghetti and meatballs (yellow yarn, red yarn, brown pom-poms).





Framed picture of the famous scene, surrounded by candlelight.





Dinner was of course spaghetti and meatballs.





Breadsticks





Sparkling wine(juice)





Dessert was heart shaped brownies pierced with cupids arrow (made from red felt and sucker stick) atop vanilla ice cream.





More pictures and info in next post (sorry this got so long)!


----------



## Kari-B

Here our some pics of the kids. They dressed up for the occasion and donned doggy ears and had a black nose painted on (even my DH).






























After dinner and the movie they colored a picture.










Then we played two games. The first was "Toss The Meatballs". We used the pom-poms meatballs and yarn spaghetti for this game.





The second game was a dog bone hunt. I cut bone shapes from white cardstock and used new dog bowls to collect them in. We took turns hiding them over and over again throughout the family room. (I didn't take any pictures of this).

We had another great Disney movie night. Now to decide which movie next, hmmm.


----------



## AKL LOVER

@Kari--I love the "spaghetti and meatballs" dish that your stuffed dogs are enjoying. So cute


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Kari!! I love the Lady and the Tramp night!  Looks like a lot of fun and great theming!


----------



## AKL LOVER

Last night we did CARS! For dinner we had pulled pork BBQ race cars and 'Mack' wheels and cheese, and Radiator Wings. For dessert we had a tire tower and oil dipsticks. I've posted picks on my PTR if you want to check them out. 

 http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2615660&page=9 

I had a blast decorating for this one!!! Maybe more fun than a grown woman really should...


----------



## TinaLala

We did Ratatouille last night

Parmesan chicken, linguini, and ratatouille.  We made cheese fondue and an Emile trash cake and had grape WINE juice.







We sculpted Emile out of rice krispie treats and the trash out of fondant!


----------



## Becc1

TinaLala said:


> We did Ratatouille last night
> 
> Parmesan chicken, linguini, and ratatouille.  We made cheese fondue and an Emile trash cake and had grape WINE juice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We sculpted Emile out of rice krispie treats and the trash out of fondant!



Love the cake!


----------



## hmack

I am now a Disney theme night convert.

I'm hoping that it have a Disney dinner once a month will help the next (gulp) 19 months go by a little quicker.

I don't know what our nights will look like as the girls are a bit older - 16&11 so I don't think we'll be doing the craft. But my youngest is really excited about helping to plan and cook.

I'll keep you all posted on how this goes....


----------



## Becc1

Our latest theme night was A Bug's Life.  Best and easiest night food wise because for our "picnic" we ordered take out from a bbq place  Unfortunately no food pics because my DH starting fixing the kids plates before I got a chance to get pictures  Dessert was spider cookies and cups of dirt with gummy worms.  As a craft the kids made caterpillars and colored A Bug's Life pictures.  The kids loved the movie, it's been a while since they have seen it so they had kind of forgotten it.  Now they are actually looking forward to It's Tough to be a Bug, in the past Emily and Ben have been a little scared of it but now they are both saying they can't wait to see the show again!



















































Can you tell Ben enjoyed the pudding?


----------



## Becc1

AKL LOVER said:


> Last night we did CARS! For dinner we had pulled pork BBQ race cars and 'Mack' wheels and cheese, and Radiator Wings. For dessert we had a tire tower and oil dipsticks. I've posted picks on my PTR if you want to check them out.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2615660&page=9
> 
> I had a blast decorating for this one!!! Maybe more fun than a grown woman really should...



Great job!  Love the Radiator Wings!


----------



## PrincessMom4

Becc1 said:


> Great job!  Love the Radiator Wings!



Becc1, I LOVE your Bugs Life themed night. It makes me want to rethink my nights planned.

Its Cars night for us tonight. We have TONS of decor from the Duplo lego ones to the die-cast cars to a bunch of other items. Its the food that is giving me a bit of a challenge.


----------



## PartyFromSaturn

We just did a Tinkerbell night and really enjoyed it!  While DD3 napped, I got things ready.  I set up her little table with her paints and some Tink Printables.  Then from the Disney website, I printed out a few other crafts.  One was a little fortune telling game that I loved when I was little.  We just always had made them w/ pen and paper, so I thought it was so cool to see one that you could print out and it had the fairies on it.  Then I put out a little dish of Nerds to be Pixie Rocks and decorated with gemstones and some of her favorite blinging jewelery.  

I decorated with printouts of the web.  The string of Blade lights you can make is really cute.  I made ladybug cupcakes and dyed them green.  For dinner, we couldn't think of a good main course, so we just called our tilapia Fairy Fish.  We ate green beans with red onion, because the green and purple looked good together.

I also made homemade pretzels and called them Fairy Wings.  They pretty much looked like wings if you used your imagination.  We watched the movie both before and after we ate; it's a big favorite.  I wish I would have had some wings for her, b/c she pretended all night that she was wearing wings.

This one was fun and we can do it again for the Fairy Rescue!


----------



## hmack

DD has decided that "Beauty & the Beast" will be our first themed movie/meal.  

Can't wait to find inspiration on this thread.


----------



## budafam

Great ideas!


----------



## Becc1

My kids and I have been stuck in the house sick for the past 2 days so to have a little fun we've done some mini theme nights.  With the release of Bambi yesterday we had Flower cupcakes (yes I know they look more like bears, lol) and the kids did coloring pages.  And for Dr. Seuss's birthday we read lots of books, watched both of The Cat in the Hat movies and made The Cat in the Hat hats.  For dinner we had Green Eggs and Ham and cheese frittatas, pancakes and drank Pink Yink Ink Drink (strawberry milk).  The frittatas look a little frightening with the dye but they were yummy!

































I swear they were good, they just look like green slime,


----------



## -Hope-

A friend (and fellow Diser twoboysnmygirl) do our Disney days together and after the activities the girls play while we plan.  Our girls rarely watch the movies when we used them for theming so we decided to forgo the movies and it opened up a lot of possibilities. Earlier this week was... Soarin'.  

This is my FAVORITE ride at Disney so it was lots of fun to think of fun ways to theme it at home. 

As all good DISers know we had to have our FPes...





We also needed gliders...





These turned out to be really complicated to make but the girls had fun trying and kept refolding them into different paper airplane designs to try to get them to fly better. 

We spotted some hot air balloons...










The girls had lots of fun with these too. They kept adding and subtracting beans trying  to get them to float just right. 

We also saw some oranges from the groves and in the background you can see the ocean water (courtesy of Sonic). 





And finally there were fireworks over Sleeping Beauty's Castle. 





To make these pics the girls colored white paper with lots of different colors. Then they painted several layers of black paint over it...





Then they added pics of Sleeping Beauty's castle (my printer is running out of ink so not the best castle pics but they worked) and Tinkerbell. Finally they used plastic toothpicks to scratch away the black paint in firework designs, revealing the colors underneath. 





There was really so much we could have done but we try to stick to a budget when planning these things... that way we can do even more days.


----------



## figment3258

Just wondering iF someone could pm me on how to post pictures? We are having bamboo night tomorrow ad would like to post pictures. Thanks


----------



## PartyFromSaturn

Love the Bambi and Soarin' parties!!  Can't wait to do both of those.  

We have two boys who are only w/ us every other weekend.  So when they arrived Friday, they had had one movie night (Incredibles) and they knew we had done two others, b/c they'd gotten leftovers (Fairies and Lady & Tramp).  On Friday I was debating whether to make this an every week thing, b/c our trip is a long time off.  I figured I would just see how the weekend went.  So, first question, Friday at 5:05pm..."What Disney night are we having on Sunday?"  Parties catch on quick around here.

I had figured I would do Cars if we did one.  It seemed easy.  It turned out GREAT!  Saturday we made a racetrack cake.  We printed out Cars crafts from the Disney website.  We had the donuts stacked as tires and the stoplight graham crackers. We also had Sally Salad and Hubcap Pizza.  I got a bottle of grape juice and removed the label and put one back on that said "Oil."  

My favorite part was when DS12 made his pizza and wanted me to guess what it is.  I guessed things he is usually interested in, like Halo and other video games.  He finally looked around and said, "NO!  What is the THEME here?"  It was a whitewall tire he was making!  I was shocked!  He's slow to participate in stuff like this and I wasn't expecting that at ALL. So we made a BIG deal over his pizza.   The boys liked this one and DD3 did too.  She loves "Queen" and Mater.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

We are going to celebrate Mardi Gras tomorrow with some cajun food and Princess Tiana .

I am going to get a King Cake from the grocery store and I am debating on making some Cajun Food myself or getting it Take Out from a local Restaurant.

A friend of mine is bringing us some beads and Mardi Gras Cups and some Moon Pies.


----------



## pesto78749

Does anyone have any lunch box ideas? I want to make a disney lunch but the only thing I can think of is a sandwich in the shape of mickey!  Please help!


----------



## Becc1

Our theme night this week was The Lion King.  Sammy has really been pushing for this one because he knew we would have ribs as our main course and my kid loves him some ribs  We started off the afternoon by watching the movie, movie snacks were twigs (pretzels sticks) and chocolate covered bugs (edamame).  After the movie the kids did some animal puzzles and a craft.  For dinner we had Simba's favorite zebra ribs, Pumba's pasta salad, Timon's tater tots, Tree of Life broccoli florets and biscuits.  For dessert we had Lion paw print cookies and Rafiki's banana pudding.  I set up a safari hunt for the kids in our basement so while I was cleaning up after dinner I sent the kids downstairs with binoculars and a camera to find the animals. Before bedtime Ben and I started a Simba puzzle that I finished up.  It was a fun night, I just got a new camera so I had fun trying it out!






Some printouts that Emily colored













































Sam's ready for the safari


----------



## heatherbynum

I love, love, love this thread  Great ideas and I can't wait to have our first movie night.


----------



## Becc1

We just did The Incredibles last night.  Dinner was Super "Hero" sandwiches, Dash fast fries, Elastigirl's pasta salad and for dessert Frozone's frozen treats.  Our craft was coloring pages and we made super hero masks.  The kids had lots of fun.  

You can check out my PTR for pictures!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38776717


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

We've expanded our days a bit and call them Disney DAYS instead of Disney movie days.  Last week we did Club Cool, the kids made their own soda and had a good time! 

Club Cool Disney Day


----------



## hmack

Tonight we had our first montly Disney Dinner (19 months to go before our trip)

Movie: Beauty & the Beast.

Activity: the girls (16, 12) made the Lumieres from the Disney family website and decorated Cogsworth cupcakes

Beverages: Gaston's grape soda or juice (we had both)

Dinner:
Chicken Cordon "Belle"
Beastly Bread & Butter (a loaf of french bread)
Maurice's mashed potatoes
Mrs. Potts pickles 
Feather Duster's fruit salad with Chip's cantaloup, Magic Mirror's manderine oranges & Wardrobe's watermelon

Dessert:
Cogsworth cupcakes and Triplet's Sherbert (sherbert cups with three flavors)

We had a great time.


----------



## MissMickee

Your first movie night is Tuesday, with Tangled!!!  Can't wait!!  Ideas?


----------



## Emme

MissMickee said:


> Your first movie night is Tuesday, with Tangled!!!  Can't wait!!  Ideas?



There are some really cute ideas here...

http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-disney-character-fun/pkg-everything-tangled/


----------



## Kari-B

Here are the pictures from our Snow White Movie Night.






My daughter just received this Snow White costume a week earlier for her birthday, so that worked out perfectly for her to wear it for our movie night. She was super excited to get to dress as Snow White. I had my son wear a prince costume we had in their dress up clothes. 

The Food:




The Menu:
Grumpy's Roast Goose (a roaster chicken)
Sleepy's Sliced Potatoes
Bashful's Baked Buns
Snow White's Green Beans Delight
Wild Berries (raspberries and strawberries)
Poison Apple Pie (cherry pie)
Magic Potion (dyed 7-Up)










The Table:
I found a great Disney Princess Party Decoration book on clearance at Target. I used the pieces with Snow White, the table runner, castle, placecards, flowers, butterflies, and gems from it. It worked out great and was much cheaper than printing things off my computer like I usually do.














(Snow White characters borrowed from my mom.)





(Used napkin ring from party set.)















More to come in next post...


----------



## Kari-B

After dinner and watching the movie we moved onto games and activities. 





Snow White Puzzle





Poison Apple Toss Game





Gem/Diamond Hunt (We hid the 3D paper gems around the living room and each family member was assigned a color and raced to find theirs first. We played this several times!)





Snow White's Dust Bunny Game - We used the felt duster I made (found on Disney.go.com) and dusted the dust bunnies (gray pom-poms) across the floor and saw who could clean them up the fastest.





Dwarves Mining Game - I hid plastic gems/diamonds in our rice box and the kids had to hunt/mine for the gems.

We also played Snow White's Cleaning charades. We would each pick a cleaning chore and act it out and have the others guess.

We had another great movie night and are looking forward to the next one. It will probably be either Indiana Jones or a Mickey party to reveal our Disney trip to the kids!!!


----------



## MissMickee

Our Tangled movie night.  This was our first... and SO hard.  I'd only seen the movie once when I planned it!  LOL  So much fun though and the kids LOVED it.  

Centerpiece.  From http://family.go.com/disney/disney-tangled-crafts-recipes-photo-gallery-pg/view-all/  It was actually pretty easy to make and the best part, I had everything on hand expect the yarn!





Dinner.  Angel HAIR pasta, BRAIDED bread and Pascal's peppers.  Mostly green, some red.    And, of course, everything HAD to be served in frying pans.





Someone was hungry.  lol





Eating!





You can see a couple of out lanterns there too.  I got the idea for those family.com too.  

DS(5), exicted about the movie!





Dessert!  Boats on water.  Just like Flynn & Rapunzel's.  Well, yummier.  Courtesy http://www.supermommoments.com





Uh-oh!  Wanted posters!  They never get my nose right!





Coloring 3D Pascal's.  Courtesy http://family.go.com/disney/disney-tangled-crafts-recipes-photo-gallery-pg/view-all  again.





Movie snacks!  Err, I mean, Pub Snacks.  





Loading up before the movie starts.





Hey, there's something on your shoulder!





DD(2) too busy eating that unopened Hershey's Kiss to notice.  





And finally, their lanterns and our lanterns.  *swoon* 





Note the braid on top of the tv.  

This was so fun.  Hard to do on a Tuesday though.. may be moving our movie nights to the weekends.  lol  

Next week... CARS!


----------



## Becc1

Great Tangled night!  We were going to do ours tonight but my MIL decided to come for a visit this weekend so the kids wanted to wait to have it with her here.  I see we have been visiting alot of the same sitesfor ideas, lol, I have many of the same plans for our night


----------



## Kari-B

Your Tangled movie night looks great! Good job!


----------



## Becc1

Last night we did a Tangled movie night.  The kids had been looking forward to this one all week.  We started the day off early with making some paper lanterns for decorations, these came out really cute, the pictures don't do them justice.  While I was prepping dinner the kids colored Flynn Wanted posters, Snuggly Duckling coasters and a 3D Pascal.    For starters we had brie cheese and bread (like the baquette and cheese Flynn and Rapunzel have).  We then moved onto Rapunzel's favorite hazelnut soup.  I got the recipe from here http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-disney-recipes/recipe-953126-rapunzels-squash-and-hazelnut-soup-t/  Let me just say that it was a huge disappointment, I had such high hopes and it took quite some time for me to prepare and for me and my DH it fell flat.  And when I say it fell flat I mean it was gross, maybe I did something wrong but it was not even edible to me.  My kind MIL actually said she liked it and ate some and I felt really bad for her, lol.  Done with that diaster we wandered over to the Snuggly Duckling and sat down for the main course, Pascal's picatta (chicken picatta), Rapunzel's angel Hair pasta, Flynn's chicken fingers (for my picky eaters) and orange biscuit braids.  The meal was delicious and for dessert we had berry jello with orange sliced boats and Pascal inspired cupcakes.  After dinner all sat down and enjoyed the movie.


----------



## momabaarjo

I love this thread!  In the mist of planning a surprise Christmas trip for my family I realized that ds#2 does not have the Disney character experiences that my tow older children had...guess being an OOPS child (8 years difference from my oldest) he just did not get the vidoe watching.  So we started a dinner and a movie night so he could play catch in with Disney characters!  Our spin is a little different, my two oldest are really out the craft/project age so instead they are helping make the dinners and we are having Dinner and a Movie night.  This has been such a hit they do not even want to go OUT to dinner on the weekends! 

Here are links to our first 3 nights:

Toy Story Night
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40388395&postcount=23

Pirates of the Carribean
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40492725&postcount=32

Princess & the Frog
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40564383&postcount=42

Next wek....Mary Poppins


----------



## mmlover74

My DS has been asking to do family Disney nights again.    We took ideas from here with Cars and we might have done 1 more (Incredibles, I think).  Work got int he way of being able to do it again...but he wants to do Peter Pan...so I am so glad i remembered this thread.  Thank you for keeping the thread alive.


----------



## MissMickee

It was Cars night!  SO fun!!  Here are the pics...

Our menu... 





The "file" version, 'cause you can't really see it from the photo.
https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B3576WASOHK8OWFjOTE5NjYtNDliOC00MzM2LWI1MWEtNjczYmFlOGMyMzg0&hl=en

Dinner table.  Back before DD was born, DS's toy room had a "transporation" theme so I already had the tin signs.    The table runner is a black table cloth that I added yellow lines to.  We used it later with our balloon cars.





Drinks.  





File, if you want to use them...
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...jgtZTM0NC00ZjU0LTkwODMtY2M0OWZlNjE4N2Yy&hl=en

I got the logo for Fillmore's (and a couple more below) here... http://www.sowonderfulsomarvelous.com/2010/04/disney-cars-birthday-party.html ... just want to give credit where credit's due.  

Body Art station.  





Sportin' their tats and bling.  I got the rubber bracelets at our local party store for a $1 each.





Dessert.  The strawberries are supposed to be McQueen's tongue, but I couldn't figure out how to attach them, so they're just sitting in front of the "car".  lol





Uh-oh!!  McQueen blew a tire!





Balloon Racers.  I got these at Toys R Us, in the party section, for $2 each.  They were a HUGE hit!  Even with Dad.  LOL 





They didn't go very straight.  lol













Prizes for the winner(s).  





Pit Stop.  Movie snacks.













Everyone had a BLAST!  Next week... Lilo & Stitch!  I'm so excited!  I  Lilo & Stitch.


----------



## basketkat

MissMickee that looks like such a fun Cars night! Looking forward to your Lilo and Stitch night!


----------



## momabaarjo

*Dinner & a Movie Night
April 8, 2011
Mary Poppins*




​

Thank goodness for the public library.  All of my movies are on VCR...and we do not have a VCR where we watch television as a family anymore....free rentals!

I loved Mary Poppins when I was a child.  I remember my mother telling us how the old woman who feeds the birds looked just like my great grandmother Abbie, so the movie holds special meaning.  Julie Andrews has to be one of my most favorite actresses...I got the pleasure to meet her a few years ago (and her daughter) at a reading conference where she was the keynote speaker and signed her new book.  What a sweet woman she is!  I remember this summer at Epcot seeing her in her pretty white dress and thinking...she is as beautiful as I thought growing up.






*Activity:*  Chalk Drawings, looking at pictures of the UK in Epcot, GF resort and 1900 Park Fare and watching some Youtube videos of the British Invasion (Boo already thinks we will need to see ALL their shows...each one is a different era of the Beatles...he is my fan).






The dogs had to get in the act...












*Menu: * 
**Homemade Fish and Chips*...my kids who do not care of fried fish whoofed these down...I have to admit they were pretty yummy and I am amazed that I made these (do not get the idea we eat a lot of fried foods...2 weeks in a row for us is rare)






**Cranberry Scones*..Ab made thisyummy 











**GF Strawberry Soup*...WOW, I can't wait to have the real stuff next Christmas. Ab did a great job with this recipe too! (Boo had 2 bowls of it)


----------



## Kari-B

The Cars night is fabulous!!!


----------



## PartyFromSaturn

We had a great Lilo & Stitch night.  We watched the movie first, b/c DD3 had not seen it.  I knew she would love it!  Afterwards, she changed into her Hawaiian dress and we put up decorations.

We had chicken, sweet potato fries, fresh pineapple, and brownies.  We did the limbo outside while we grilled and colored some pages after dinner.  

It was low-key, because we already had the decorations, but fun because DD3 had not seen the movie and the rest of us hadn't seen it in years.  I can't believe DS12 and DS11 sat through the whole thing.  I wasn't expecting that.  We all watched it though and it was great!  DD3 said, "Mommy, I'm Lilo, so you have to be Stitch!"  Yuck!


----------



## MissMickee

DD had her 3rd birthday this weekend.  She had a Tinkerbell theme.

When guest arrived, they saw our "dress up" station.  I make fariy wings and wands for the girls and Peter Pan hats and (felt) "knives" for the boys.  Plus there was glitter "pixie dust" to sprinkle on them.









I got the ideas for these here... http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2009/10/peter-pan-costume.html

Her cake.  I was actually surprised how quickly her cake went together.  Of course, I've been planning my attack on it for months.  




Everyone had Pixie Punch to drink... Toadstool stand idea, courtesy of our very own Kari-B!!




To be continued...


----------



## MissMickee

Sami's birthday party, part 2 

The food table.  I went with a woodland sort of theme for the food.




The banners over the table were made on my new Cricut!  DH got it for me for Valentine's Day and the poor thing's been working overtime.  lol  There were quotes on the ends of the banners.  "The first time a baby laughs, a fairy's life takes flight", "all it takes is faith, trust and a little bit of pixie dust", "think of the happiest things, it's the same as having wings", and "think of a wonderful thought, any happy little thought".

For food we had...  peanut butter bumble bees, ants on a log....




Caprese toadstools, Rosetta's garden cups...




Butterfly shaped sandwiches...




Fawn's squirrel snacks (acorns), Iridessa's sunshine (lemon) cookies...




Snail cookies...




To be continued.....


----------



## MissMickee

Sami's party... part 3  

I made meringue mushrooms.  These were a HUGE hit!  Not only were they yummy but everyone thought they were REAL!  




Here's another picture of them.. off the plate...




I used this recipe... they were surprisingly very easy to make.
http://allrecipes.com//Recipe/meringue-mushrooms/Detail.aspx

Silvermist's dew drops....




Magic wands....




Vidia's twisters.... (poor Vidia's partied out!  lol)




Ladybugs (you've seen me make these before for our Disney planning dinner.  Only then they were called "It's Tough to be a (Lady)Bug".  lol




Fairy berry salad...




Gummy raspberries, birdie food (gummy worms) and firewood (Pirouline cookies)...




I also had corn chips that I labeled "Tinker Fairy Wood Shavings" and pretzel sticks that I labeled "Kindling".

To be concluded...


----------



## dancin'girl

Wow, that Tinker Bell Birthday Party was A-MAZING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMickee

I didn't get photos of the kids table without 100 people sitting at it but this was hanging over it... I cut all the butterflies out with my Cricut.







And I cut these with my Cricut and they were hanging on the wall near the food table... I told you my Cricut's been working overtime.  lol





And just because it's cute... DD(3!) with her cake.   





I think that's it.  If I think of more, I'll post it.  

Our Lilo & Stitch night for tomorrow has been postponed.  I'm just party-brain drained this week!  LOL


----------



## Kari-B

MissMickee, Amazing!!!


----------



## basketkat

What a great party!  I wish you were my mom!


----------



## ImaDVCwannabe

WOW  just found this thread and I love it. You guys are awesome. I want to try doing this with my family.


----------



## Becc1

This week's movie was Lady and the Tramp!  The kids have never seen it and I haven't seen it in such a long time so it was a great night!  We started the afternoon off with crafts, the kids painted wooden dog plaques and ceramic dogs.  They also painted my kitchen table but that wasn't planned, lol.  After crafts the kids munched on mozzarella sticks and caesar salad while I finished up with dinner.  Dinner was eggplant parmesan (I made this last night so I could easily heat it up tonight) and spaghetti and meatballs.  We also had breadsticks that were supposed to look like bones although only a few came out right, lol.  Dessert was spaghetti and meatball cupcakes and tiramisu that I had my DH bring me from his restaurant.  After dinner we all got in our pj's, the kids got their sleeping bags and blankets and we settled in the family room to watch the movie.












Craft time










































I don't usually condone this kind of behavior at the dinner table but it was Lady and the Tramp night after all!
















The kids invited a few friends to watch the movie with us!






Movie time


----------



## MeMom

We had Bella's two year old birthday party this month.  She was very happy with her 'gawgie pahty'.  (Toddler speak for doggie party. )






The cake.






The food.











The photo op.











The goodie bags.






The craft.
















Doggie obstacle course.

They jumped over, under, around, and through, barked at a snake (rubber, I promise), caught a fish in the pond, and ran a raccoon up the tree.  They finished by getting a rice krispy dog bone out of the bowl. 































The bones.






The birthday girl giving out the party bags.






We had a good time, and it was a fun and simple party - just the family (all the little cousins) and one family friend.


----------



## MeMom

Becc1 said:


>



When my kids were growing up, I babysat on weekends.  This is the way our Friday and Saturday evenings ended, with kids sprawled out all over the room in sleeping bags falling asleep to Disney movies.  Such fun times!


----------



## momabaarjo

*Dinner & a Movie Night
Mulan
April 16, 2011​*




Mulan always makes me laugh at the voices Donny Osmond and Eddie Murphy in a Chinese roles?​
*Menu:*  Chinese Take Out (from our favorite Chinese restaurant) and Wanton Banana Splits

*Activity:* Chinese Lanterns (after Goo saw another movie night post he wanted to know why we were not making craftsguess I now have to some up with a craft too) and looking at pictures of China in Epcot


*Making Chinese Lanterns*






*Finished Lanterns* (good reason to dust the ceiling fan)






*Chinese Take Out* (lots of yummy leftovers for lunches this week)






*Making Wantons* 
*Each one was filled with chocolate chips and either a piece of pineapple, strawberry, or banana











*Wanton Banana Split*
* I modified the dessert from Yak & Yeti since I could not find the recipe but found one for strawberry chocolate wontons and came up with this ideascoop of vanilla ice cream, whip cream, chopped bananas-strawberries-pineapple, and wantons


----------



## DisneyJonesGirl

*This is 1 of the BEST threads I've stumbled upon on here! i LOVE it keep it coming!*


----------



## JMat

Best Thread Ever   Took me 3 days to get through all of it.... and now im sad its over!  I love these ideaaaasss


----------



## MissMickee

Movie Night #3!!  Lilo & Stitich!    I heart Lilo & Stitch!!  I really, really do!  Our movie night was so fun (shocking, I know  ).

On the menu....





I wanted a palm tree for our centerpiece, but rather than spending $5+ on a party store, throw away one, we MADE one!  Using my little one's "palms".  





I posted a tutorial on how to make it on my blog.  http://purplepatchparties.blogspot.com/2011/04/palm-tree-tutorial.html

This movie is before my kid's time so we don't have one single Lilo or Stitch toy.    So, I printed some clipart and make "standys" out of them.  lol

For appetizers we had fruit and Pudge's peanut butter sushi.  








I put a tutorial for the sushi on my blog too.  http://purplepatchparties.blogspot.com/2011/04/peanut-butter-sushi-tutorial.html

I plan to add jelly and make them for lunch today.  Funny how kids will eat anything when you make it "fun" huh?  

For dinner we had Stitch's Sweet & Sour Chicken Kebobs and Pleakley's Pilaf.



To drink we had Jumba Juice.




And for dessert, we had OMG Lilo Lava Cakes.  OMG.  They were SO yummy!  OMG!  I got the recipe on the Pioneer Woman's website.  http://thepioneerwoman.com/tasty-kitchen/recipes/desserts/molten-chocolate-cake/  They were DELICIOUS!




Besides the "palm" tree, we also made grass skirts out crepe paper and played with Cobra Bubbles.








For movie snacks we had goldfish crackers, swedish fish, tropical dried fruit and homemade coconut macaroons.








Our next movie night will be Toy Story.  Only 4 weeks from today until we leave!!!!!    I can't believe how fast these last 3 weeks have FLOWN by, these movie nights are definitely helping!!


----------



## hmack

The parties and pics posted lately have been AWESOME.

April is Pirates of the Caribbean (the first one) month. None of us have seen any of the movies, so I'm looking forward to it.

But I've got to get to it -- I'm running out of April!

I'll have to do some research for some ideas.


----------



## Becc1

We had an impromptu theme night last night.  The kids are on spring break this week and I've been trying to keep them busy everyday with things.    So this morning I decided to do a theme night, I had already gotten The Jungle Book from Netflix so it was easy to decide what movie to do!  Decor was a challenge, I didn't feel like running around to the stores with the kids so I went with what I had around, The Lion King decor made a second appearance, lol.  I printed a Jungle Book game off of the computer for the kids to play and they made King Louie crowns and colored coloring pages as crafts.  We started off the night with the crafts and played a few rounds of the game.  While I finished up dinner the kids played Disney's Sing It on Wii and sang The Jungle Book songs.  Dinner was roast beef, roasted potatoes, asparagus and caesar salad, no special meal planned since I decided to do this last minute.  Dessert was Baloo cupcakes!  Once again after dinner we all got in our pj's and settled in to watch the movie, even big brother Christian who was totally not feeling well, stayed for the movie to make his brothers and sister happy


----------



## figment3258

These parties just seem to get better and better. We are going to start to plan to do them every Friday again. Now I just need to star planning and thinking which movie to do


----------



## basketkat

figment3258 said:


> These parties just seem to get better and better. We are going to start to plan to do them every Friday again. Now I just need to star planning and thinking which movie to do



I need to get back in the swing of things too!


----------



## momabaarjo

*Dinner & a Movie Night
Beauty & the Beast
April 23, 2011*




​

This probably in my top 5 of Disney movies, just because it brings back a happy memory.  DH took me to see in while we were dating, I was stunned that a guy would go to a Disney movie (let alone a Princess movie)guess he was trying to score some major points with me (guess it worked because I married him).  I am not sure that 18 years later (has it been that long) he would do it today!

*Activities: * We started out the day with a trip to library to return some books and pick out some more. This is a weekly trip for us, like Belle our family loves books.  Ab goes through about a book a day!  We made it for story time, but I forgot my camera!  The head childrens librarian, Mr. Pat, is our favorite.  It is always a pleasure to listen to him read or story tell.  We returned home we painted mugs, referencing Chip from the movie.  I had planned to take the kids to the local ceramic store to paint, but yesterday we found these great mug kits while at Michaels$6 for all 3 kits (lots cheaper than the ceramic store.)  We did things a little different and watched the movie in the afternoonit was cool today and not a great day to be outside, plus we have Easter Vigil mass tonight and I wanted to get the movie in.

*Making Mugs*






*Finished Mugs*






Dinner:  Chicken Cordon Belle, Enchanted Forest Trees (Broccoli), French Bread, and Herb Ricefor dessert Enchanted Rose Strawberry Shortcakes


----------



## ilovepete

Wow you guys truly amaze me!!


----------



## hmack

Yesterday we combined Easter with Pirates of the Carribean:Curse of the Black Pearl (? I think that's what it's called)

Anyway, it made for an interesting combination.  

Our menu:
Captain Jack's Jax (a brand of cheese doodles)
Cannon-ball Subs (turkey meatball subs)
Fresh Tropical Fruit salad
and Rootbear 

For dessert - we were going to do cupcakes, my DD16 asked if I could find candies they could use to make a butt on the top of the cupcakes.  I said, "a butt?" and she said - "you know a pirate's booty"....

We ended up doing something not pirate related at all in the end - my husband made strawberry shortcake. 

We played a game of - pin the eye-patch on the pirate. But the big activity was a treasure hunt/easter egg hunt -- it took about an hour and it was SO FUN 

Clues:
 - On the ship we sleep in tight quarters
look in the room that could be featured on the room ________
Answer: "hoarders"  - which was my dd11's room.

- Some times when you come across a sea creature it's good to run away quick
Other times you can poke it with a ____________
Answer: "stick" - dd16 has this stick she picked up for a recent trip, it's sitting in the back of the JEEP

 - Sometimes to be a survivor we eat food that's gone stale
But unlike the show, we don't get ____________________
Answer: "treemail" a reference to the show Survivor - I hide that egg in our weeping willow tree

 - These days masts are getting higher and higher
I don't think a sail would fit in the _________
Answer: dryer

 - Who could pick up a mighty ship? I don't know who
When going to the lake I'd rather use the ______________
Answer: canoe


- At Disney you'll find us next to the _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _
You'll find the next clue in someone's ____________
Answer: Jungle Cruise - Shoes

 - At Disney the nearest quick-serve is named for a guy named _ _ _ _ _/ _ _ _ _
Look where you'd go if you were feeling quite ____________
Answers: Pecos Bill - ill.  I hid this one in the bathroom

 - Rhyme the next clue with the missing number
At Disney our plundge is 1_ feet
Look for your next clue behind every _______
Answers: four - door

- On the ride we don't like it if you use a ______________
If you want to come visit, you'll need to save up some _______
Answers: flash  -  cash.  I hid it in our spare change container

 - To find your treasure don't look in a hole
It's better to look in a big wooden ____________
Answer - bowl. I filled a bowl with goodies and put it in the pantry.


All and all we had a great time!


----------



## C&AsMommy11

Our first movie night:

*Aladdin*
I made up a menu for the kids. It looked like this:





If you can't see it, our menu consisted of: Aladdin kabobs, Geni's couscous/rice, Jasmine and Rajas fruit salad, Sultan's Wine (kiwi strawberry juice), and Abu's monkey bread.




For activities, we made our own "Flying Magic Carpets" and we made "Abu" hats. The kids had a blast!








Rory's carpet and hat:




Caleb's carpet and hat:





Up next: Tangled


----------



## nancy drew

I LOVE the spaghetti and meatball cupcakes!  How cute!!

The tv (and the cutie pie "on" tv) is such a cute idea!  

I'm still laughing at the "Cobra Bubbles" and I want to eat all of that fruit!!

Those wontons look yummy!  I wonder if they make egg-free wonton wrappers?  Mmmmmmm....

Love the magic carpets!  

*********

I need help from the Family Fun Night creative minds!  We went to WDW in December, and I surprised the kids by planning a Mickey themed night.  The activity was a scavenger hunt with a decoder page.  The page said "Guess where we are going in December?" and there were blank spaces at the bottom with numbers below them.  They had to search for Mickey head cards with math problems on them.  Each math problem had a letter as the answer, so 4+3=D was one of them, for example.  The letters spelled out "Disney World" and that was the big reveal.  

So now we are going to Disneyland (CA) this summer, and I'd like to surprise them with another Family Fun Night reveal.  Help!  What should I do?  Hit me with your best ideas!


----------



## momabaarjo

nancy drew said:


> *********
> 
> I need help from the Family Fun Night creative minds!  We went to WDW in December, and I surprised the kids by planning a Mickey themed night.  The activity was a scavenger hunt with a decoder page.  The page said "Guess where we are going in December?" and there were blank spaces at the bottom with numbers below them.  They had to search for Mickey head cards with math problems on them.  Each math problem had a letter as the answer, so 4+3=D was one of them, for example.  The letters spelled out "Disney World" and that was the big reveal.
> 
> So now we are going to Disneyland (CA) this summer, and I'd like to surprise them with another Family Fun Night reveal.  Help!  What should I do?  Hit me with your best ideas!




How about a scavenger hunt?  Here is a link to my idea for revealing in my PTR.  I am using items that don't give away Disney but are related.  Maybe you could come up with some of your own to fit your family.

Items:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40328519&postcount=16

Clues, Locations, Tasks:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40328519&postcount=16


----------



## LovingDisney11

Any other ideas for a 101 Dalmations night? 

We had our first movie "Countdown to Disney" night and the kids had a blast!!! Thanks so much for all the ideas. 

Hot Dogs, Cookies and cream ice cream? Help!!!


----------



## nancy drew

I like the scavenger hunt idea.  Maybe we will do that.  Hmmmm... must keep thinking...

101 Dalmatians:

Dinner Ideas:
"Bones" hot dogs wrapped in breadstick dough
Chocolate chip pancakes (they have spots!!)
Hush Puppies
Use bone shaped cookie cutters to cut cheese or deli meat slices, or entire sandwiches
"Puppy Chow" Find the recipe on the box of Rice Chex: melt chocolate chips, mix with peanut butter and coat Rice Chex, coat with powdered sugar.  Recipe also found here:  http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Puppy-Chow/Detail.aspx

Activities:
Find the puppies!  Print out clip art of the puppies and hide them around the house.  
Do a doggy training course, pushing a ball around with your nose, jumping over obstacles, crawling through tunnels, etc.
Teach an old dog a new trick!  Take turns pretending to be a dog, and have other family members teach you a trick!  Perform your trick for the others.


----------



## LovingDisney11

nancy drew said:


> I like the scavenger hunt idea.  Maybe we will do that.  Hmmmm... must keep thinking...
> 
> 101 Dalmatians:
> 
> Dinner Ideas:
> "Bones" hot dogs wrapped in breadstick dough
> Chocolate chip pancakes (they have spots!!)
> Hush Puppies
> Use bone shaped cookie cutters to cut cheese or deli meat slices, or entire sandwiches
> "Puppy Chow" Find the recipe on the box of Rice Chex: melt chocolate chips, mix with peanut butter and coat Rice Chex, coat with powdered sugar.  Recipe also found here:  http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Puppy-Chow/Detail.aspx
> 
> 
> Thank you soooo much! Forgot all about "Puppy Chow" and that's one of my favorites.
> 
> Activities:
> Find the puppies!  Print out clip art of the puppies and hide them around the house.
> Do a doggy training course, pushing a ball around with your nose, jumping over obstacles, crawling through tunnels, etc.
> Teach an old dog a new trick!  Take turns pretending to be a dog, and have other family members teach you a trick!  Perform your trick for the others.




Thank you so much! Forgot all about "puppy chow" and that's one of my favorites. Chocolate Chip pancakes are one of their favs. Thanks again!


----------



## MissMickee

Tonight's movie night was Toy Story themed.  





Our menu was Pizza Planet inspired.  Pizza, french fries, mozzarella sticks, onion rings and burger sliders.  To wash all that down, we had "Refueling Fluid" in both cola and apple flavors.

Note the Army Men and Monkey's (you know, the ones from the barrel), sneaking in for a bite to eat?

This FANTASTIC rocket ship stand was inspired by a DIY tutorial I found on Catch My Party.  Thanks Leslie I!  The only changes I made were the use of tin foil rather than aluminum flashing and scrapbooking paper rather than colored Duct tape.  I also added the Galactic Alliance and Space Ranger logos.

For dessert we made "Delicious Hot Schomes".  Or in this case, cold s'more pops.








Put the marshmallow on a skewer (sharp point snipped off!).  Carefully dunk it in melted milk chocolate, then into graham cracker crumbs.  Then stand it up in a vase so the chocolate hardens a little.  Or...




... just dive right in. 

For movie snacks we had.... Alien cupcakes, Sheriff cookies, Jessie's hat cookies....




Chocolate coins, aka Pork Bellies.  You know, money from inside Hamm?  




Toy Story fruit snacks and... 




Al's Cheese Curls. 




The best part of the night was playing in our photo booth!  I printed out "hats" from the movie and taped them to skewers (again, snip off the points!).  They made perfect photo booth props!








It is *impossible* to get both kids to look at the camera at the same time.  Seriously, impossible.


----------



## tmfranlk

LOVE LOVE LOVE the photo booth idea, Lisa!


----------



## basketkat

tmfranlk said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the photo booth idea, Lisa!



Me too!!! Super fun!


----------



## Snickals

Such great ideas! I love looking at all the photos...you are all so creative!


----------



## Kari-B

Lisa, LOVE the Toy Story movie night. Did you design those food labels? Happen to have a download for them? Awesome ideas!!!


----------



## MissMickee

Sure thing Kari!  Here you go...

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...zktZTQ0YS00MTZjLTkwNDUtM2Y1MDM5YWQ0Mjlh&hl=en


----------



## nancy drew

Love the Toy Story night!  Very creative ideas!

****
We had Finding Nemo night tonight.  Nothing too exciting, but the kids really enjoyed it!  I had a Nemo fabric I had bought long ago that worked as a partial table cover.  The kids gathered all of their ocean themed animals, both stuffed and other, and decorated the table while I made dinner.  I'm a vegan now, so I made myself something different and forgot to take photos, but I had Shark Bait tacos (BBQ vegan shreds in a taco shell) and seaweed (spinach with margarine and vegan parmesan).  The kids cut out the signs, so that's why some of them look a little rough.  I like having them help, though.  

Here is what the kids had:

Squirt's Sushi Rolls (avocado maki)





Octo-dogs and Anemone and Cheese





Ocean water





Guppy food; the sign says (popcorn, Kix cereal, Smart Puffs, and gummy sharks)





Tank Gang (Blue Jello with gummy fish)





We didn't have time to play "Find Nemo" but I might do that quickly before they go to bed.  I'll hide a Nemo toy somewhere and let them take turns finding him.


----------



## Becc1

Yesterday we had our Peter Pan theme day/night.  I had to switch our dinner to lunch because of Christian's baseball game being switched around but it all worked out.  Decor was mostly some Peter Pan toys and books of the kids along with a few printouts and Emily had fun placing some skull and crossbones cutouts on the walls all over the downstairs. The kids started off with watching the movie, movie snacks were popcorn and fairy wands (chocolate covered pretzel rods).  I snuck out towards the end to get lunch ready which was french bread pirate ships and fruit kabob swords.  After lunch the kids did some crafts, they painted treasure chests and colored swords.  We then took a break and headed over to Christian's baseball game, I took along some Peter Pan coloring pages for them to do while there. After the game we came home, had crocodile cupcakes with cannonballs (chocolate ice cream balls covered in sprinkles or smashed oreo cookies) and we played the Peter Pan game I printed out from online.







Emily did a great job with the decorating





Don't laugh but I didn't realize that the napkins said Happy Birthday until Ben pointed it out!










Movie Snacks










Fruit kabob swords





Pirate Ships pizzas

























Craft Time















Finished products





You have to use your imagination a bit, they are supposed to be crocodiles





Cannonballs


----------



## Kari-B

Great Nemo movie night Nancy Drew!!! 

Another fabulous theme Becc1!!!


----------



## thmar

This is a fantastic thread!!


----------



## momabaarjo

*Dinner & a Movie Night
Twister
May 1, 2011*




​

Okay before everyone gets upset and tells me that Twister is not a movie night, I KNOW!  But since we are going to Universal before WDW and Twister has an attraction that goes with the movie...need to prepare the kids for this part of the trip too so they can really enjoy and understand the attraction.  Plus, with all the crazy weather and living in tornado alley ourselves it is always good to talk about tornado safety.

I love Twister...mainly because in the 90s I had a crush on Bill Paxton.  I still think he his pretty cute...I know not the handsome leading role type but the average joe.  I wonder what he has done lately and for the matter what happened to Helen Hunt? It took me a while to realize where the girlfriend in the movie (sorry forgot her name) was from...she was the lead in Jersey Girl.  

There are scenes from the movie that were filmed in our general area.  So that was cool to share with the kids.  We see a lot of these crazy carvan strom chasers this time of year, although we have been real quiet with severe weather (and I like it that way, though we really need some rain).

*Dinner:*  Twister Chili Cheese Fries (okay not very healthy, but fun and fast,,,used curly fries for the Twisters) and Tornado Cake (found the recipe...it is really called Tornado cake-basically a german chocolate upside down cake with the gooey frosting baked inside)

*Twister Chili Cheese Fries*






*Boo making the Tornado Cake*







*Tornado Cake (a la mode)...it is even yummier than it looks!!!*






*Activity:*  Played Twister

*So far so good...everyone is still up....*






*Yikes...Goo on the bottom of the pile!!*


----------



## Becc1

Kari-B said:


> Great Nemo movie night Nancy Drew!!!
> 
> Another fabulous theme Becc1!!!



Thanks!  Can't wait to see your next night


----------



## Kari-B

Our next movie night was Indiana Jones. My son saw me digging out some items from our Halloween boxes to use and guessed which movie we were doing next. I didn't know too much about Indiana Jones so I decided to watch it first on my own to get ideas. Let me just say after watching it I DID NOT want to go forth with this movie night. I told my son I was thinking about skipping Indiana Jones, but he really wanted to see it. This movie was not what I was thinking it was going to be, so just a warning for others if you haven't watched it yet. 

So I decided to go ahead with the movie night, but warned the kids we would be skipping parts I didn't think were appropriate for them. In the end, we ended up only watching the first half or so (skipping a few parts), but saw enough to get the gist of it and see the food that we used for our party.






I bought foam hats from the Dollar Tree and trimmed some of the brim off and added a brown ribbon. I made the whips from some leather cording I had and felt for the handles. I used brown felt and some ribbon to make them each a satchel. (I try not to purchase many things for the movie nights in order to not spend money and save for Disney. So I just have to improvise to create things like the whips and satchels.)





Dinner: Eyeball Soup 





Snake Surprise (breadsticks)





Chilled Monkey Brains (Cherry Jello)





Beetle Bites (totally made these up as I went along with Swiss Cake Rolls, fortune cookies, chow mein noodles and chocolate almond bark)





Poison (7-Up)





Antidote (Blue 7-Up - kids loved pretending to need to quickly drink the antidote after finding out they drank poison)










Coloring Sheet-





Hunt For The Sacred Stones - The kids received a hieroglyphic clue to decipher using their code sheets. After they deciphered a code it led them to another hieroglyphic. After deciphering all ten clues they found the Sacred Stones (which I made using extra large Easter eggs, multiple coats/colors of paints, and sealer). 





Whip Challenge (I placed various creatures on our couch and had the kids try to whip them off.)









Also during the games I had the Indiana Jones Soundtrack playing which added to the atmosphere. I forgot to take a picture of the whole table set up, but it had bats, spiders, snakes, bones, hieroglyphics, skulls, etc... All in all it was a fun movie night, even if I didn't like the movie itself. My little girl asked if that was the guy who would be at the Disney World Indiana Jones show.


----------



## Becc1

So glad you did an Indiana Jones night Kari!  It's on my post trip theme night list and I'm glad you gave me some ideas to "steal"!


----------



## Kari-B

Becc1 said:


> So glad you did an Indiana Jones night Kari!  It's on my post trip theme night list and I'm glad you gave me some ideas to "steal"!



Becc1, glad you can use some of the ideas! That's the only reason I post my movie nights. I LOVE seeing other people's movie nights and getting inspiration. I am very grateful to everyone who posts their pictures and ideas for their movie nights. This is my FAVORITE thread!!!!


----------



## MissMickee

AWESOME Kari!!  I love all of it!


----------



## Becc1

To celebrate Cinco de Mayo tonight we had a Three Caballeros theme night!  Since it was a school night we began the movie right after homework was done.  Snacks for the movie were tortilla chips with salsa and queso dip and I got them a few different flavored sodas in the Mexican food aisle to try.  Everyone sat down to watch the movie, DH and DS15 were not crazy about it but the younger ones enjoyed it  After the movie the kids made tissue paper flowers and did some coloring pages.  Dinner was chicken fajitas with onions and peppers, beef tacos, spanish rice, refried beans (for DH, yuck), baked beans (for everyone else, lol), sweet corn cake and for dessert we had red, white and green cupcakes to represent the Mexican flag.  I was going to venture out a bit with dessert but Emily asked for cupcakes and I love my daughter so cupcakes it was!    After dinner the kids played a few rounds of "Donde Esta Donald?" .  They took turns hiding Donald around the house for each other.  I was going to get a pinata for the night but at $20, I cheaped out   We are supposed to be saving money for Disney remember?   So I promised the kids that we would make one this weekend!

Movie snacks






Craft




















Our centerpiece





Dinner





Chciken fajitas





Beef tacos





Sweet corn cake (this stuff is addictive )















My dinner 





Dessert


----------



## ilovepete

You guys are so creative!


----------



## Deffenm

How fun!  Can you tell me how you made the tissue paper flowers?  I would love to do that with my Daisy Girl Scout Troop to use as centerpieces for our award ceremony.  

You are so creative.   I think my daugther and I are going to do a mommy/daugther only trip this year in Oct. for a few days and if we do I will start doing these.  We did a Chinese New Year one this year and my daugther had a blast and my sons tolerated it.    They enjoyed the food at least. So I think I will give it another try and least the boys will get some createive food.


----------



## Becc1

Deffenm said:


> How fun!  Can you tell me how you made the tissue paper flowers?  I would love to do that with my Daisy Girl Scout Troop to use as centerpieces for our award ceremony.
> 
> You are so creative.   I think my daugther and I are going to do a mommy/daugther only trip this year in Oct. for a few days and if we do I will start doing these.  We did a Chinese New Year one this year and my daugther had a blast and my sons tolerated it.    They enjoyed the food at least. So I think I will give it another try and least the boys will get some createive food.



Here's a link to a You Tube video that explains it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aK6QBG6IhX0

I hadn't made them in forever so I had to google it!

I'm lucky that my little guys enjoy them so much, my oldest like your DSs tolerates them


----------



## LovingDisney11

So we have had a blast with this the last couple of weeks. Any ideas for a " POFQ Night"? I'm using our PO glasses to fill with fruity drinks for the kids (and banana cabanas for the adults). Think I'll go pick up beads and coins from the party store, but am needing some food ideas that the kids will enjoy. 


Thanks!


----------



## Becc1

LovingDisney11 said:


> So we have had a blast with this the last couple of weeks. Any ideas for a " POFQ Night"? I'm using our PO glasses to fill with fruity drinks for the kids (and banana cabanas for the adults). Think I'll go pick up beads and coins from the party store, but am needing some food ideas that the kids will enjoy.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I think any kids of New Orleans type food would be good.  For our Princess and the Frog night I made gumbo, I found a great Paula Deen recipe for it.  For my picky eaters I made crabcakes and got a rotissierre chicken from the store. You could also try jambalaya or crawfish, red beans and rice and beignets for dessert!


----------



## acomasdiaz

We're going to Disney in a couple of months, so I am starting back up with our Disney Movie Nights. First up, Lilo and Stitch this weekend. We are so excited about it...

Now, we saw that next week Disney Channel will be showing Sharpay's Fabulous Adventure, so we are thinking of adding that to our list. Does anyone have any ideas for it? So far, I have pink decorations, pink lemonade, and fancy pink cupcakes...


----------



## tchrrx

acomasdiaz said:


> Now, we saw that next week Disney Channel will be showing Sharpay's Fabulous Adventure, so we are thinking of adding that to our list. Does anyone have any ideas for it? So far, I have pink decorations, pink lemonade, and fancy pink cupcakes...



Awesome idea!  I think that I will DVR this and do it as a movie night.  DH has to work quite a few nights right before our trip, so this will be something fun for DD & I to do.


----------



## Deffenm

ugh! Why does Disney do this to us.  My kids love the new Disney Channel Movie Lemonade Mouth. I think I have seen it 5 times in the past 2 weeks.  So I thought if we watch it again maybe I can do something fun with it but I am stumped. I figured we would have lemonade to drink and pizza to eat since they played at a pizza place.   Maybe we could do something with a Halloween theme since the first time the band plays is at a school halloween dance.  Maybe I could put the kids in detention as that is where the kids met for the first time in the movie.   I will have to look and see when it is on again.  We watched part of it last night as the kids had to go to bed before it was over.


----------



## Iron Mouse

.


----------



## Becc1

Today we had our final theme night leading up to the big reveal night and our trip!  We watched Alice in Wonderland and were going to have an outdoor tea party in the backyard but rain forced us to move it inside   But we made the best of it and still had fun.  Started off with watching the movie, the kids have been enjoying camping out in the family room while we watch movies lately so they brought down their sleeping bags and pillow pets for the show.  During the movie Christian helped Ben do an Alice puzzle and the kids ate some special snacks.  We then had dinner, we had chicken sandwiches,  pb&j's shaped like butterflies and stars, pasta salad and Cheshire cat smiles aka cantalope slices.  While I did the dishes and cleaned up the kids did their craft.  Since we were supposed the be outside the kids decorated fans shaped like hearts.  Of course we had no need for fans since today was chilly and rainy but thats ok, they liked their craft all the same lol.  After the craft we had dessert which was,  you guessed it cupcakes   Dessert was Cheshire Cat cupcakes which we ate with tea (aka chocolate milk).  





Alice and The White Rabbit had their own tea party





Snacks










Candy teacups



































Craft Time

























Dessert





The Mad Hatter?


----------



## Kari-B

Great night once again Lisa! Love the candy teacups and cupcakes, especially!


----------



## Becc1

Kari-B said:


> Great night once again Lisa! Love the candy teacups and cupcakes, especially!



Thanks Kari, they were both super easy to make!  I got the recipes over at Family Fun magazine online.


----------



## Agent Wendy Pleakley

We have been doing Disney Movie Nights for a few months now to help keep the magic alive between trips.  We try to do one every Friday, and the whole family has really come to love them.  

I'm going to try to post pictures for all of them because all of the wonderful posts (especially the pictures) on this thread have really helped inspire us.  

Here's what we did for Peter Pan Night (technically Return to Neverland):

*The Movie:*
Return to Neverland

*The Food:*
Pirate Ship Pizzas
Fruit Swords
Pixie Dusted Cupcakes

*The Craft:*
Decorated the ship sails for our pizzas
Tinkerbell coloring page

I had the darndest time getting my hands on a copy of Peter Pan.  The best I could find was a copy of Return to Neverland at the library.  None of us had seen it so it worked out just as well.

The kids love to pull together costumes out of things they find around the house.  So, my youngest daughter is Tinkerbell, my middle one is a pirate, and the oldest was Tiger Lily.  I whipped up a decent Peter Pan hat out of construction paper and my husband was not given a choice--he was Captain Hook.

The kids all put together their own pizzas and then colored their sails while I got the rest of dinner ready.

Tinkerbell really enjoyed sprinkling her pixie dust on the cupcakes for dessert.

After dinner, we popped the popcorn and settled in for the movie.  

*Fruit Swords:*





*Pirate Ship Pizzas:*





_*Tinkerbell sprinkling "Pixie Dust" on the cupcakes:*_





*Tink and a "pirate":*





*Tiger Lily working on her headdress:*





*Putting the finishing touch on their sails:*


----------



## Agent Wendy Pleakley

*The Movie:*
Aladdin

*The Food:*
Fruit Kebabs
Hummus and Pita Bread
Tabouleh
Falafel
Tzatzaki
Couscous
Chicken Kebabs
Rajah Cookies
Baklava

*The Craft:*
Magic Carpet Placemats

This movie night was all about the food--we had a feast!  The carpets were fun to do and the movie is one of our family's favorites!

*Our table:*





*Decorating cookies:*





*Jasmine (my oldest disappeared and came back down all dressed up):*





*Kebabs:*





*Our carpets:*


----------



## momabaarjo

Agent Wendy-What amazing nights you had!  I so enjoy how everyone puts their own spin on the evenings events.  Your food looks amazing!


----------



## Agent Wendy Pleakley

*The Movie:*
Tangled

*The Food*:
Hazelnut Soup
Braided Bread
Root Beer in Cuddly Duck Mugs
Pascal Cupcakes

*The Crafts:*
Rapunzel's Braids (yellow yarn)
Colored Flynn Wanted Posters
Rapunzel's Tower
Made paper lanterns
Painted the walls (taped paper to the doorwall)

_*Rapunzel's Tower:*_





*Painting the walls:*









*Hazelnut soup and Braided Bread:*





*Pascal Cupcakes:*





*Rapunzel (she was really into that frying pan):*





*More Decorations:*













_*We were so proud of our braided bread:*_


----------



## Agent Wendy Pleakley

*The Movie:*
Toy Story 3

*The Food:*
Peas (Peas-in-a-Pod)
Octo-dogs (Stretch)
Toy Story Mac 'n Cheese
Rocket Ship Breadsticks

*The Craft:*
Toy Story Teeter Toys (Disney Family Website)
Toy Story Coloring Pages

*Teeter Toys:*













*Dinner:*


----------



## Kari-B

Great movie nights, Agent Wendy!!!  So glad you've decided to post your nights. Can't wait for more.


----------



## Agent Wendy Pleakley

*The Movie:*
Double Feature--The Little Mermaid & The Little Mermaid 2

*The Food:*
Goldfish Crackers
Tuna Melts
Swedish Fish
Cupcakes

*I raided my party supply box and found Ariel cups and napkins from 1999:*






*The Craft:*
Paper Plate Fish and Jellyfish


















_*Ariel Crown printable from Disney website:*_


----------



## Agent Wendy Pleakley

*The Movie:*
Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs

_*The Food:*_
This one was a while ago.  For some reason, all I remember is apple pie.

*The Craft:*
Tissue Tube Dwarfs (Disney Family website)

*These were so fun to make:*









*This tasted way better than it looked:*





*Snow White enjoying dessert during the movie:*


----------



## Agent Wendy Pleakley

*The Movie:*
The Princess and the Frog

*The Food:*
Jambalaya
Red Beans and Rice
Frog Apples
Beignets

_*The Craft:*_
Mardi Gras Masks


















*Our Masks:*





*I decided to be the villain for the night:*


----------



## Agent Wendy Pleakley

*The Movie:*
Cars

*The Food:*
Mack & Cheese (Cars Macaroni & Cheese)
Mater's Taters (Tater Tots)
Traffic Light Brownies
Luigi's Chocolate Tires

*The Craft:*
Road Signs
Coloring Pages

*Everyone pitching in to help with dinner:*








































*Found these glasses in the clearance section:*


----------



## basketkat

Love all of your movie nights Wendy! It looks like your family has been having a great time!


----------



## Fall1

Agent Wendy....adorable pictures!  I especially LOVE the 'painting the wall's, great idea!!  Might have to steal that one!!!!


----------



## Fall1

Question for those of you that watch the movie before dinner.....when do you do the craft?  During the movie?  

My kiddos are almost 4 (in a couple weeks!) and we are going to start doing the movie nuts either once a month or once every other week, but I know they won't be able to stay awake for a whole movie after dinner, so I want to have us watch it before.

Thanks!!


----------



## Becc1

Fall1 said:


> Question for those of you that watch the movie before dinner.....when do you do the craft?  During the movie?
> 
> My kiddos are almost 4 (in a couple weeks!) and we are going to start doing the movie nuts either once a month or once every other week, but I know they won't be able to stay awake for a whole movie after dinner, so I want to have us watch it before.
> 
> Thanks!!



For the most part we watch the movie before dinner.  Even though my kids are 8, 7 and 4 they are still usually in bed by 8pm every night so watching a movie after dinner does not always work for us.  I usually have the kids either do the craft in between the movie and dinner (in the kitchen while I'm cooking) or between dinner and dessert.


----------



## momabaarjo

Fall1 said:


> Question for those of you that watch the movie before dinner.....when do you do the craft?  During the movie?
> 
> My kiddos are almost 4 (in a couple weeks!) and we are going to start doing the movie nuts either once a month or once every other week, but I know they won't be able to stay awake for a whole movie after dinner, so I want to have us watch it before.
> 
> Thanks!!



We like doing ours on the weekend...the weeknights are so rushed and busy most of the time that it is a nice slowing break on Saturday or Sunday...usually we do the activity midafternoon (if we do one, I have 2 older and 1 younger...so I have to have something that will appeal to both ends).  Then we fix dinner and as a treat get to eat dinner while watching the movie and then have the grand finale after the movie.


----------



## Kari-B

Fall1 said:


> Question for those of you that watch the movie before dinner.....when do you do the craft?  During the movie?
> 
> My kiddos are almost 4 (in a couple weeks!) and we are going to start doing the movie nuts either once a month or once every other week, but I know they won't be able to stay awake for a whole movie after dinner, so I want to have us watch it before.
> 
> Thanks!!



We watch the movie and eat dinner at the same time. Then we do our crafts and games afterwards. We always do our movie nights on the weekends, so we start usually mid-afternoon.


----------



## Kari-B

Here is our latest movie night: Tangled. What an adorable movie! 











Rapunzel's Tower





Floating Lanterns





Rapunzel's Hair (I had actually just made this for my son's class to use in their class play, so it worked out great to use again for our party.)





Food & Sun Flags





Rapunzel's Hair (buttered noodles)





Rapunzel's Braids (canned breadsticks stretched and braided)





Salad (My daughter asked me what this was, I said "salad". She said "I know it's salad, but what is it?" She was disappointed it didn't have a neat name. Oops, I guess I won't make that mistake again.)





Jello Boats





Frying Pan Chocolate Cake










Games/Activities in next post...


----------



## Kari-B

Coloring/Activity Booklet (while my husband and I cleaned up dishes the kids did this four page booklet. My daughter is also wearing a crown I made and pulled out during the movie.)





Pin The Nose On Flynn Rider (I printed this coloring sheet onto a transparency and then used my projector to trace it onto a piece of posterboard. I cut out various shaped noses and let the kids choose which nose they used.)













Hide And Seek With Pascal (used three different colored paper Pascals and took turns hiding them. It was fun to try and camouflage him around the room.)









Untangle Rapunzel's Hair (I took one roll of yellow crepe paper and made a tangled maze around our house for each of the kids to untangle. At the end they found a small prize.)









Frying Pan Catch (The kids were each armed with a frying pan and tried to catch the colorful pom-poms we threw in the air.)


----------



## momabaarjo

*Dinner & a Movie Night:
Honey, I Shrank the Kids
May 28, 2011​*



Boy this movie is a blast from the past to the 80s.  I remember seeing this movie at the theater.  As we watched, I had to laugh at all the 80s clothes and hairstyles.  Remember when Rick Moranis was a HUGE actorI wonder what has happened to him.  The one thing I am getting from all these older movies (dare I say oldercause that makes me old) is that technology has come A LONG way when it comes to making movies!  

This was  a pretty quiet and easy movie night (making up for not having one last week).  Boo went to a boys sleepover after school and Jeff (dh) went to out cabin in New Mexico with 2 of his cousins and a friend to open up the cabin for the summer, as well as to celebrate his birthday with a little fishing.

*Activity:*
We made shrinky-dinks.  I outlined a few pages from so of Goos favorite coloring books (Pokemon and Lightning McQueen) for him to color.  Ab decided to trace the elblems off her favorite booksHunger Games Series (and was nice enough to let Goo color one of them).  The kids decided they were going to hang them off their backpacks and pull tags.

















*Dinner:*
Mini Cheeseburgers, Mini tortilla chips, Mini Rootbeers, and Mini ice cream cones


----------



## C&AsMommy11

We did a Tangled night a couple of weeks ago. We had fun with this one too!





Our menu said:
Rapunzel's Angel hair pasta
Mother Gothel's spaghetti sauce
Flynn's chicken strips
Pub Thug's braided bread and cheese
Maximus' apples
Pascal's cupcakes (didn't get to make these)




Everything was served in frying pans 
For our activites, we colored Flynn's Wanted posters and made 3-D Pascals. I can't find my picture of Pascal but here's the kids coloring...








And the center piece I made:




After the kids were all done, we hung up the pictures. You can also see my Rapunzel hair braid.


----------



## Fall1

We did our first movie night last night!!  It was a HUGE hit, the kids were so excited!!!  We started with Peter Pan because that has been my kids favorite for awhile now.  We colored pirate ship flags and attempted to make Michael's teddy bears - that turned out to be a 2 day craft we'll have to finish today.
We had a blast.   We had pirate ship pizzas, pirate's gold (corn) and fruit swords.  For dessert we made pixie dust cookies, with extra sugar (pixie dust) and colored sprinkles the kids put in the batter.

We'll definitely be doing more, it was so fun to do and plan!  Here's some pictures 
The kids helping me decorate.




Making pixie dust cookies




Coloring pirate ship flags








The completed table




Doing ARGGGGGGGGGG with fruit swords 




Eating pixie dust cookies




The kids thought the gold pirate coins made 'hidden Mickey's'.....they are Disney kids 




Making Michael's teddy bears.


----------



## momabaarjo

Dinner & a Movie Night:
The Incredibles
May 22, 2011




The kids and I decided to squeeze in another movie while Jeff was away for the weekend fishing for his birthday.  We had planned to do a double feature with Spidermanand do the whole superhero theme, but in the end we just did 1 movie (and that was enough for me).  

I like this movie.  We all get a kick out of Jack-Jack in the end turning into a little devilBoo thinks that Jack-Jack is Goo (a hidden little devil).  I have to say I love the banter between Mr. Incredible and Elasta-Girl.  

*Activity: * We made ourselves into super hero paper dolls and of course Goo had to have a cape and mask.

















*Dinner:* Super Hero Sandwich, Mr. Incredible Dip & Chips, Very Violet Berry Salad, PowerAdeand for dessert Superhero Bomb Pops


----------



## Kari-B

So our latest movie night was Dinosaur, I movie I didn't even know existed. After finding out about it I decided it would be a fun one to do since there is the Dinosaur ride at AK. Along with all the other dinosaur theme stuff there as well. 











For dinner we had...
Carnivore's Delight (chicken legs)





Dinosaur Eggs (loaded baked potatoes)





Herbivore Salad





Fossil Bread





Swamp Goo (pistachio pudding)





Prehistoric Blood (fruit punch)





Dessert : Lava Cakes (chocolate cake baked in popover pans, frosting)















Drink Charms






After dinner and the movie we moved onto activities and games. The first was making fossil necklaces.









Dinosaur Egg Toss





Dinosaur Fossils (made homemade playdoh brown and used toy dinosaurs to make imprints)





Dinosaur Hunt (I made little books with ten different stamps on alternating pages. Then I hid the stamp, ink pad and a dinosaur in each of ten various places around the house. The kids had to find the correct stamp, in order, then stamp it in their book.)









T-Rex Model (we attempted to put together as a family, although it was more of a one person job.)





It was another fun movie night! Next up, A Bug's Life.


----------



## thmar

Kari-B said:


> So our latest movie night was Dinosaur, I movie I didn't even know existed. After finding out about it I decided it would be a fun one to do since there is the Dinosaur ride at AK. Along with all the other dinosaur theme stuff there as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dinner we had...
> Carnivore's Delight (chicken legs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinosaur Eggs (loaded baked potatoes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herbivore Salad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fossil Bread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swamp Goo (pistachio pudding)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prehistoric Blood (fruit punch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dessert : Lava Cakes (chocolate cake baked in popover pans, frosting)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drink Charms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After dinner and the movie we moved onto activities and games. The first was making fossil necklaces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinosaur Egg Toss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinosaur Fossils (made homemade playdoh brown and used toy dinosaurs to make imprints)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinosaur Hunt (I made little books with ten different stamps on alternating pages. Then I hid the stamp, ink pad and a dinosaur in each of ten various places around the house. The kids had to find the correct stamp, in order, then stamp it in their book.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-Rex Model (we attempted to put together as a family, although it was more of a one person job.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was another fun movie night! Next up, A Bug's Life.



*What awesome ideas you have!!*


----------



## Kari-B

Thank you, Thmar!!!


----------



## momabaarjo

*Summer Movie Afternoons
June 2, 2011
Double Feature:
ET & Men in Black*









For those that have been following along on my PTR for a while you know that I have undertaken the task to make sure Ab, Boo, and Goo are ready for their Christmas surprise visits to Universal Studios and WDW.  Ab and Boo have seen most of the Disney movies, but it has been awhilewhile poor Goo has not has the same experiences.  I found a great thread and then another wonderful PTR that serve as my inspiration for this family activity.  During the summer, I am trying to squeeze in Summer Movie afternoons at least 1 time a week in addition to our weekly Dinner and a Movie Night.

Summer movies are a fond memory of my childhood.  I can remember my grandmother taking us to the theaters each week for some movie they would show in the afternoons.  Our theaters do something similar here, but in the morningsand with my summer school schedule in June it is impossible to go.  Then in July we try to cram in family trips and such, so that is out too!

Our first Summer Movie Afternoons ended up being a double feature of ET and Men in Black (yes, not Disney movies but very much needed for our Universal portion of 2 Castles).  Can I admit this? I have NEVER seen ET.  I am not sure why I remember my mom taking my 2 younger sistersbut I dont remember why I did not go back in the early 80s.  Then for the next 30 yearsI guess I just was not interested until now.  It was a good movie, not sure what the hype was all about and why this movie has lasted so long.  The boys loved it!  Men in Blacklets just say that while I really like the movie (and have seen it before) I had forgotten all of the bathroom type humor, not so appropriate for my 5 year old, but the boys loved it too (boy humor I suppose).  We went on line and looked up both rides at Universal and they boys are really excited about MIB and shooting thingsboys!

*Menu:*  Flying Saucers (stopped and picked up some tostados on my way home from summer school), Planetary Fruit Salad (melon balls), and Alien Juice (lime soda)






*Movie Snacks:*  Reeses Pieces & Milky Ways












*Dessert:*  Cosmic Galaxy Stars (Dippin Dots)












*Activities:*  Flying Saucers (tossed Frisbees through the water sprinkler to cool offdid I mention it was near 100 that afternoon) and Alien Goo (cornstarch, water, and green food coloring)






Sorry no pictures of the Flying saucersmy memory card decided to crash on me!  Time to get a new one I suppose!

This week...Bug's Life


----------



## momabaarjo

I feel a little intimidated posting my movie day/nights...there are so many great ones that go over the top with decorations and such...  I simply do not have the time, but neverless my children seem to enjoy what little we do...and hey, we are having fun!  I hope others will draw inspiration to do them too...no matter how little or much you do!

*Summer Movie Afternoon
June 10, 2011
A Bugs Life



*
Boo is absent, he went to spend the afternoon and night with a friend.  I have to apologize for my pictures.  My memory card crashed and burned and I have not had a chance to replace itso my phone was all I had.​

I must admit, I am not too much of a bug girljust not my thing!  This movie brings back memories of when Ab was a little girl. We used to have to rewind the VCR tape over and over again at the ending because she just loved the ending (no spoiler, but those who have seen the movie understand).  I am excited about going to the Bug show at the Tree of Life in Animal Kingdom, it sounds like so much fun.  

*Menu:*  Bugs, Ants on a Log, Bug Juice, and dirt cups












Goo makes a bug









Some of the bugs we made






Ants on a log






I found this bug gummy worms at Dollar Tree!  Perfect for dirt cups






A little dessert...dirt cups​
*Activity:*  Had a picnic on the living room floor while we watched the movie.  Then we played a couple rounds of cootie.





Yes, Ab is still in her pj bottoms in the afternoon.  Hey, it is summerthat is what she tells me anyway!  






You can tell this game is old...it was my dh's when he was a child, MIL dug the game out for us.  A few eyes were missing so we made some out of silver twist ties!​
 No Summer Movie next week...I have all day trainings next week and the kids have Bible School!  But Dinner & a Movie ready to go for Sunday...stay tuned


----------



## nancy drew

Tammie, I really like seeing your movie nights.  We've been doing low-key ones and I haven't been taking photos or posting for the same reason you wrote.  We just don't go over the top anymore mostly due to time constraints, and I feel like I shouldn't post pictures or anything here.  Maybe if I post some, you'll feel better!


----------



## acomasdiaz

Tammie ~ You're definitely not alone...I haven't posted my pics either because I haven't gone all out lately but I will post them now.


----------



## acomasdiaz

We're having a Disney Family movie night every week until our trip to Disney in August. First up was:

Lilo and Stitch
May 15, 2011​





That's me working on dinner. I had everyone wear their hawaiian outfits. Well, except DS decided to wear his Stitch bathing suit. 





The kids painted wooden luau signs while I got everything ready.





We got all of our decorations at The Dollar Tree.










Menu
Stitch's Fried Plaintain Cups
Lilo's Ham with Pineapples and Yellow Rice
Nani's Sweet Plantains
Davids' Hawaiian Surf Bread
Gantu's Laser Juice
Ohana Chocolate Cake​
Next up, we had Sharpay's Fabulous Adventure.


----------



## acomasdiaz

Next up:

[/SIZE]Sharpay's Fabulous Adventure
May 22, 2011​
Everything had to be pink for this event. The plates, cups, etc. were all pink. The girls dressed all in pink. 































We had to substitute the cupcakes for cookies at the last minute because we didn't have time to bake. 

As an activity, we had a talent show which the kids loved! 

Next up, UP!


----------



## acomasdiaz

Then came UP...

UP
May 29, 2011​Unfortunately, with all the craziness that day, we forgot to take pictures.  

Menu
Russell's Wilderness Hot Dogs
Dug's Paradise Falls Chips
Carl & Ellie's Grape Soda
Kevin's Chocolate Bars​As an activity we made balloon animals with a kit we found at Target. 

Next up, Honey I Shrunk the Kids!


----------



## Becc1

I started doing Disney theme nights in preparation for the trip but as far as the kids knew we were just doing them for fun.  On the night before our trip I had planned a Walt Disney World/Mickey Mouse night.  We rented a Vintage Mickey dvd from Netflix so as far as they knew it was just another movie night.  

Here's a few pics of the decorations my DD and I did for the night






The buffet after my DD went to town with some of her Disney figurines




















We started the night off with some snacks






Then had some special pizzas that DH had them make at his restaurant (he's a GM of a CPK), we also had some salad and pasta.






DS eating a Mickey ear






And dessert was cupcakes, for those who have seen my past theme nights you know I go all out on the cupcakes but there was no time for elaborate decorating this night so I went the easy route, please forgive me 






Then it was craft time, the kids decorated picture frames and we put a picture in it from a past trip, even DN who I dug a pic from our 2002 trip out for.
















Then at 7pm we got a phone call.  Who could it be?  It was Mickey Mouse!  He was calling to tell the kids that he heard how well they were doing in school and how proud he was of them, there was more but to honest I can't even remember what.  And of course I forgot to videotape it!  So they were so happy that Mickey called and now I told them it was time for them to open this.






This had been sitting on the ottoman, staring at them all evening, just waiting to be opened!  I get the camera ready all set to videotape this awesome occasion and this is what I got.

http://s614.photobucket.com/albums/tt226/beccone/?action=view&current=026-6.mp4

Yes somehow I stopped videotaping after about 5 seconds

So let me just tell you what happened  They tore into the wrapping , opened the box and out came a Tinkerbell balloon with a note attached to it!






Then the screams and jumping up and down happened  Just like I had secretly hoped for but was afraid wouldn't!  They were so excited, I swear it was something right out of the commercials!  My DN got it on tape on her phone so as soon as sends sends it to me I'll post it on here.  All of my hard work and sneaking around totally paid off 

Here's a couple of pics I got after the reveal, honestly as picture crazy as I am it was tough getting them to sit still long enough to get a decent picture!


----------



## figment3258

Becc1 said:


> I started doing Disney theme nights in preparation for the trip but as far as the kids knew we were just doing them for fun.  On the night before our trip I had planned a Walt Disney World/Mickey Mouse night.  We rented a Vintage Mickey dvd from Netflix so as far as they knew it was just another movie night.
> 
> Here's a few pics of the decorations my DD and I did for the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The buffet after my DD went to town with some of her Disney figurines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We started the night off with some snacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then had some special pizzas that DH had them make at his restaurant (he's a GM of a CPK), we also had some salad and pasta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS eating a Mickey ear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dessert was cupcakes, for those who have seen my past theme nights you know I go all out on the cupcakes but there was no time for elaborate decorating this night so I went the easy route, please forgive me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it was craft time, the kids decorated picture frames and we put a picture
> in it from a past trip, even DN who I dug a pic from our 2002 trip out for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then at 7pm we got a phone call.  Who could it be?  It was Mickey Mouse!  He was calling to tell the kids that he heard how well they were doing in school and how proud he was of them, there was more but to honest I can't even remember what.  And of course I forgot to videotape it!  So they were so happy that Mickey called and now I told them it was time for them to open this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This had been sitting on the ottoman, staring at them all evening, just waiting to be opened!  I get the camera ready all set to videotape this awesome occasion and this is what I got.
> 
> http://s614.photobucket.com/albums/tt226/beccone/?action=view&current=026-6.mp4
> 
> Yes somehow I stopped videotaping after about 5 seconds
> 
> So let me just tell you what happened  They tore into the wrapping , opened the box and out came a Tinkerbell balloon with a note attached to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the screams and jumping up and down happened  Just like I had secretly hoped for but was afraid wouldn't!  They were so excited, I swear it was something right out of the commercials!  My DN got it on tape on her phone so as soon as sends sends it to me I'll post it on here.  All of my hard work and sneaking around totally paid off
> 
> Here's a couple of pics I got after the reveal, honestly as picture crazy as I am it was tough getting them to sit still long enough to get a decent picture!



 Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## nancy drew

*Lisa*  What a great reveal night!  I hope you guys had an awesome trip!  I'll have to sneak over to your trip report later .

*acomasdiaz*  Your nights look fun!  I love your table/benches, too.  Very cool!


----------



## acomasdiaz

nancy drew said:


> *Lisa*  What a great reveal night!  I hope you guys had an awesome trip!  I'll have to sneak over to your trip report later .
> 
> *acomasdiaz*  Your nights look fun!  I love your table/benches, too.  Very cool!



Thank you!


----------



## MissMickee

Great reveal Lisa!!!  Have a FANTASTIC time!


----------



## myasma

I love all these ideas. For the last few days I have been reading over them getting ideas. I am planning a trip for March of next year and was so excited about it but had no idea how I was going to make time go faster, then I found this thread. This Friday, I am doing Alice and Wonderland with my two nieces and nephew as our first Disney night. We are going to do a Disney night twice a month until our trip!!! Can't wait to post how everything turned out!!


----------



## acomasdiaz

myasma said:


> I love all these ideas. For the last few days I have been reading over them getting ideas. I am planning a trip for March of next year and was so excited about it but had no idea how I was going to make time go faster, then I found this thread. This Friday, I am doing Alice and Wonderland with my two nieces and nephew as our first Disney night. We are going to do a Disney night twice a month until our trip!!! Can't wait to post how everything turned out!!



That's great! Have fun with it! My family loves it!


----------



## DisneyMom0709

These all look so awesome I want to do one today, my kids are young 2 and 3 maybe will put on tangled and I have to think of some crafts and snacks


----------



## acomasdiaz

DisneyMom0709 said:


> These all look so awesome I want to do one today, my kids are young 2 and 3 maybe will put on tangled and I have to think of some crafts and snacks



I printed out coloring pages from Disney Family Fun for Tangled and the kids had a blast. As for snacks, you can go with pub type snacks, i.e. goldfish, pretzels, etc.

Have fun!


----------



## momabaarjo

nancy drew said:


> Tammie, I really like seeing your movie nights.  We've been doing low-key ones and I haven't been taking photos or posting for the same reason you wrote.  We just don't go over the top anymore mostly due to time constraints, and I feel like I shouldn't post pictures or anything here.  Maybe if I post some, you'll feel better!





acomasdiaz said:


> Tammie ~ You're definitely not alone...I haven't posted my pics either because I haven't gone all out lately but I will post them now.



Thanks, I am glad to know that I am not the only one!  We are headed for our cabin for 4th of July...dh is coming home right after the 4th but the kids and I are staying the rest of the week...THEY WANT TO DO A MOVIE DAY EVERY DAY SINCE DAD WILL BE GONE (can you tell he is not sold on our fun)... guess I better get planning and see what I can pull off!


----------



## momabaarjo

DisneyMom0709 said:


> These all look so awesome I want to do one today, my kids are young 2 and 3 maybe will put on tangled and I have to think of some crafts and snacks



They are addicting...watch out!


----------



## Becc1

figment3258 said:


> Have a wonderful trip!





nancy drew said:


> *Lisa*  What a great reveal night!  I hope you guys had an awesome trip!  I'll have to sneak over to your trip report later .
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> MissMickee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great reveal Lisa!!!  Have a FANTASTIC time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!  We actually have been back a little over a week now!  We had a fabulous time and even though our trip is done I do plan on keeping up with the theme nights.  The kids have been itching to have one so I have plans in the works tight now for one
Click to expand...


----------



## acomasdiaz

momabaarjo said:


> Thanks, I am glad to know that I am not the only one!  We are headed for our cabin for 4th of July...dh is coming home right after the 4th but the kids and I are staying the rest of the week...THEY WANT TO DO A MOVIE DAY EVERY DAY SINCE DAD WILL BE GONE (can you tell he is not sold on our fun)... guess I better get planning and see what I can pull off!



They sound like my kids...My DD told me that she was excited because her b.day 2 years from now will fall on a movie night (Sunday). Two years from now?!  I think they are missing the countdown to the trip aspect of the movie nights.


----------



## Kari-B

Our latest movie was A Bug's Life.











Instead of a regular dinner, this time I did lots of snacks.





Rosie's Black Widows (peanut butter balls dipped in chocolate, made legs using melted chocolate then drew them onto wax paper)





P.T.'s Fleas (sunflower seeds)





Francis' Ladybugs (Ritz crackers, mozzarella cheese, pepperoni, beef sticks)





Hopper & Molt's Grasshopper Legs (french fries)





Flik's Grain (caramel corn)





Tuck & Rolls' Dirt Cups (crushed oreos, chocolate pudding, gummy bugs)





Dim's Beetles (BBQ meatballs)





Heimlich's Caterpillars (pickles, cream cheese, ham)





Dot's Bug Juice (cherry 7-Up)





Atta's Ants On A Log (Peanut Butter, celery, raisins)





Slim's Walking Sticks (pretzel rods)





After watching the movie and eating we started on crafts. 

Flik & Atta Craft










Grasshopper Craft





Heimlich Craft










Then the kids went on a bug hunt.










Then we played/read a Bug's Life book that was find the differences in each picture.





Finally we put together a bug puzzle.





It was a fun night and a really cute movie enjoyed by the whole family. Next movie night will probably be Aladdin.


----------



## myasma

Tonight was our first Disney Movie Night!!!! It was nothing fancy, as we had just moved into a new house two weeks ago but it was still alot of fun and the kids enjoyed themselves immensely. While waiting for my sister to drop the kids off, I decorated a little by using sticky post its to make pictures of the galaxy and a banner that said "Welcome to Pizza Planet!" I also made some of Lottso's fruit salad with octopus hot dogs for the kids to snack on when they came in.































Again it was nothing fancy but the kids thought they were really at Pizza Planet from the movie. The first surprise to the kids was that two of their favorite playmates were invited and then we got busy coloring some Toy Story 3 coloring pages I got from the Disney family fun site.





















After coloring, the kids made some yummy planet pizza and super galactic chocolate cupcakes. Along with the pizza I made T-rex chicken and woody's mac n cheese. The kids had some Lottso's strawberry soda with dinner. After we made the food, the kids played outside with some light up bubble blowers pretending that they were space rangers chasing bad guys. Only, all of them wanted to be bad guys!  While they were outside, I was inside hiding the toy story figurines I printed off for our scavenger hunt. There was some tears from the smaller set due to lack of finding the figurines but that was quickly fixed when they realized they would all get a prize. 


























*The Bad Guys*










After all that fun, we finally ate dinner and dessert was make your own cupcake, like at Disney. The kids absolutely loved this part of our night. After eating, we watched the movie.






The kids really enjoyed this night and I did as well. I am already looking forward to our lilo and stitch luau night and am planning on doing a movie night every other week until our trip.


----------



## ale022

First time cruiser, looking for info on this the fish extender. is this on all ships?  Please help me find other fish extenders and give me ideas.


----------



## Villainess

We are counting down our trip with surprise Disney Days that include a themed day and movie.  We had our first this past Tuesday and it was 'Lady & the Tramp'

Tinkerbell delivered a special postcard from Mickey declaring it 'Disney Day'





Activities included L&T coloring pages I found via Google and playing "Doggie Doggie, where's my bone?"

Lunch: hot dogs





Later in the afternoon, DD and DS helped me make cupcakes and meatballs















Menu and Table set-up










I served dessert while we watched the movie.  I googled spaghetti cupcakes and found some pictures.  I have been told that the recipe for these can be found in a book, "Hello Cupcake"

I used buttercream icing, raspberry preserves (as the sauce), Ferraro Rocher chocolates for the meatballs, and grated white chocolate for the parmesean cheese.


----------



## basketkat

Love everyone's latest movie nights!!!!!


----------



## momabaarjo

Kari- As usual you put me to shame!  Your 2 little ones are so precious!  I love all the snack food ideas you came up with!

Shardai-I love the kids making their own pizza, and the more the merrier!  Congrats on your new house...already making great family memories!

Danielle-Love seeing your little ones helping out in the kitchen too!  I think this makes movie night even more fun!  Your cupcakes look so yummy!


----------



## momabaarjo

Anyone want to guess which movie we are doing tonight?


----------



## myasma

momabaarjo said:


> Anyone want to guess which movie we are doing tonight?




My guess is Cars.  Thank you for the congrats on the new house. I was worried about posting the pics since we have not fully unpacked and my phone camera does not do justice to the pics.


----------



## nancy drew

Oh I love seeing these!  Love the make your own pizza; I need to do that for our Toy Story night.  I've slacked, but looking at the new posts has renewed my interest in Family Fun Night.  That and the fact that we go to Disneyland in 8 or 9 weeks!!!  I think we will do Cars soon, before we see the new movie.  

Oh yeah, the spaghetti cupcakes are great!  I made a spaghetti and meatballs cake for my mom's birthday last year, along with real spaghetti and meatballs.  Both were prepared in a foil oven pan and placed on the table at the same time.  It was so much fun!  We used Cocoa Krispies to make Rice Krispie treats for the meatballs.


----------



## momabaarjo

*Dinner & a Movie Night:
CARS
June 18, 2011*






Goo is so excited for June 24, a date we have had marked on our calendar since the beginning of 2011the day CARS 2 is released.  He proudly calls himself Lightning McQueens #1 Fan.  I must admit when this movie came out, we did not go see it (of course that was preGoo).  I am not sure why, we just had no real big interest in it at the time, which is weird because we had Boo and dh is a big classic car type of guy and we live 9 blocks away from the iconic Route 66. We have made up not seeing the move when it came out, however!!!! Goo is currently on DVD number 3!  We spend a lot of time traveling back and forth to Colorado to see my family as well as countless trips to our cabin in New Mexicoa couple of summers ago that was the only movie that Goo would watchby the end of that summer we could all recite the entire movie along with the characters!

This was  a fun movie night to do!  I could actually decorate like everyone else because I think Goo has every CARS toy ever made!  With Ab and Boo, I really did not get into any cartoonish characters I just dont like clothes with characters on themI know you think I am crazy!  Things changed with CARSbut only CARS (and a few Tink things when Ab was little).​
*Menu:  *

*Grilled Lightyear Tires (hamburgers) & Casa De La Tire Special (onion rings stacked)






Mater Dip Sticks with Rustees Bumper Ointment (Veggies & Dip)






Fillmores V8 Organic Oil (V8 V fusion)






Lightning McQueen & Mater Cupcakes











Asphalt Sundaes (vanilla ice cream, chocolate sauce, and crushed Oreos)



**

Activities:

Played Mater Tall Tales & Mater Nationals on the Wii









Made Cars Pixos (Found this kit on Wal-Mart clearance for $2.50)






Balloon Car Races 













**​*


----------



## Kari-B

momabaarjo said:


> Kari- As usual you put me to shame!  Your 2 little ones are so precious!  I love all the snack food ideas you came up with!
> 
> Shardai-I love the kids making their own pizza, and the more the merrier!  Congrats on your new house...already making great family memories!
> 
> Danielle-Love seeing your little ones helping out in the kitchen too!  I think this makes movie night even more fun!  Your cupcakes look so yummy!



Thanks!!! 

Love your Cars night. Looks like lots of fun activities!  We can't wait for the movie to come out this week, either!


----------



## Becc1

We are back from our trip and back to our theme nights!  Our latest was Lilo and Stitch.  After spending the day at the pool (not the beach but we were in water)  we came home and watched the movie first, it has been years since we've seen this so it was fun to watch.  While watching the movie the kids did our one and only craft, some coloring pages and a Lilo and Stitch word search.  I know I slacked on this one but I totally forgot about a craft!  Dinner was chicken kabobs on the grill, sticky rice, noodles, a Thai salad from CPK and fruit.  Dessert was pineapple cupcakes.  After dinner the kids did the limbo and DD was trying to show the boys how to hula or at least how she thinks it's done 
























































I got these cute glasses at the Dollar Tree, the kids did shots of apple juice all throughout dinner, lol










DD doing her version of the hula





Limbo time


----------



## Agent Wendy Pleakley

*Cinderella Night*

*The movie:*
Cinderella

*The food:*
The only themed food we had were "magic wands" 
They were mini pretzel sticks dipped in pink candy melts, then rolled in sprinkles

*The craft:*
Pumpkin carriage placecards (from the Disney website)
Fairy Godmother's Magic Wands (Painted wooden dowels and attached cardboard stars)

_Making "Magic Wands":_





_So easy, and yummy!_





_Fairy Godmother's Magic Wand:_





_Carriage Place Cards:_





_Our royal feast:_





_My youngest daughter went through many costume changes, she tried to reenact the entire movie as we watched it.
(notice the shoe in her apron)_





_Cinderella snuck upstairs and did her own make-up for the ball:_





_Best Evil Stepsister Impression:_





_One of the sweet, unplanned moments that make these nights so fun:_


----------



## thmar

Agent Wendy Pleakley said:


> *Cinderella Night*
> 
> *The movie:*
> Cinderella
> 
> *The food:*
> The only themed food we had were "magic wands"
> They were mini pretzel sticks dipped in pink candy melts, then rolled in sprinkles
> 
> *The craft:*
> Pumpkin carriage placecards (from the Disney website)
> Fairy Godmother's Magic Wands (Painted wooden dowels and attached cardboard stars)
> 
> _Making "Magic Wands":_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _So easy, and yummy!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Fairy Godmother's Magic Wand:_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Carriage Place Cards:_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Our royal feast:_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _My youngest daughter went through many costume changes, she tried to reenact the entire movie as we watched it.
> (notice the shoe in her apron)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Cinderella snuck upstairs and did her own make-up for the ball:_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Best Evil Stepsister Impression:_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _One of the sweet, unplanned moments that make these nights so fun:_



*Absolutely Awesome*...love the royal dance!


----------



## Agent Wendy Pleakley

*Three Caballeros Night*

*The Movie:*
Three Caballeros

*The Food:*
Make-Your-Own Taco Bar
Spanish Rice
Cornbread
Mexican Sodas
Choco Tacos for dessert

*The Craft:*
Tissue paper flowers

_Making flowers:_





_More flowers:_





_Our attempt at making a miniature Donald pinata:_





_Taco Bar:_









_Mexican Sodas (testing all of the flavors reminded us of being at Club Cool):_





Occasionally, the movie dragged a little for us-but overall this was a fun and low-key night!


----------



## Agent Wendy Pleakley

thmar said:


> *Absolutely Awesome*...love the royal dance!



Thanks!  I'm really glad I had the camera close enough to me to capture that moment.  She was just beaming with joy while they danced.


----------



## Agent Wendy Pleakley

*Lilo and Stitch Night*

*The Movie:*
Lilo and Stitch

*The Food:*
Fruit Skewers
Ham/Rice/Hawaiian Rolls
Blue Jell-o with Swedish Fish
Ambrosia Salad
Ohana Punch
Lava Cake

*The Activity:*
Limbo

_Limbo:_










_Dinner (glad I saved the leis from Ohana):_









_Lava Cake:_





_My little helper:_





The movie was even better than I remembered!  My middle daughter was in love with it when it first came out, even had a Lilo and Stitch birthday party years ago.  I'm such a pack rat, I found some of the napkins from her party.  It brought back some great memories to watch the movie again!


----------



## momabaarjo

Wow Wendy you and your family have been busy!  My heart melted with the Cinderella dance...so glad you had your camera close to capture this moment!


----------



## Becc1

Like many Disney families, ours has been looking forward to Cars 2 for a few months now so what better way to top off the movie than with a theme day?  Original plan was to see the movie then have a theme dinner but after the movie we decided instead to have an early dinner at my DH's restaurant so I decided to make the following day a Cars 2 day!

But first Friday afternoon the kids and I went to the first 3D showing of the day!
















This past week I have been making meals that coincide with the countries that appear in Cars 2.  I know I'm that cheesy, but you don't understand how much my DS loves Cars  On Monday there was Japan,  DH made his version of a Tepan Edo style meal, chicken, veggies (onions, zucchini and mushrooms) sticky rice and udon noodles. Tuesday was Italy, we had spaghetti and meatballs.  Wednesday was Germany, we had bratwurts on the grill.  Thursday was France I made crepes with strawberries for breakfast.  And for the theme day we were doing England for dinner.

But first we started out with lunch, we had peanut butter and jelly "sushi rolls".  This idea I got from Lisa aka MissMickee on these boards.  They also had Cars pretzels, cheese crackers and fruit cars.















Both Dh and ODS thought these looked like turtles, lol.  I think they would look much better if I had red apples!

Crafts were painting Cars posters and ceramic cars banks





















In between crafts they played the 2 Cars Wii games that we have.

Decorations were a poster that the kids helped make and a few of the Cars matchbox cars that DS has, I swear he has like every Cars toy that has been made so I limited the decor to just some of the small cars.
















Dinner as I said was our "England meal".  We had fish and chips, spinach ravioli wheels and Cars shaped mac and cheese.  For dessert we had McQueen cupcakes and donut tires.
















My poor DS had no idea there was spinach in those ravioli 










Not my favorite cupcakes that I've made but I tried


----------



## momabaarjo

Summer Movie Afternoon:
Finding Nemo
June 24, 2011




Can you tell my children just love to have this picture taken?  Goo mad us laugh so much that I thought I would use this picture to introduce this post!​
This is Abs favorite movie (currently).  I remember when we went and saw this movie when she was about 6.  Her favorite character was Dory (probably my least favorite character besides the fact that I am no Ellen fanI found Dory to be just down right annoying).  This is probably one of my least favorite movies from Disney/Pixar.  Most of the characters looking back just annoyed me, Merlin just seemed whiney all the time, the school of fish with the Cheers guys voice was silly, the seagulls I never got.  Okay, so who did I likeCrush and Squirt.  The whole movie just seems chopped up and there are a lot of places where the movie just skipped where there should have been little scenes added in to make it flow better.  

*Activity:*
We are in the mist of a heat wave and drought, and I thought this would be a perfect movie afternoon to include with a trip to the local water park to get some relief from the hot temps.  We have been trying to find lots of indoor activities to keep us out of the sun, which should not be the case in the summerbut this is just not a summer to enjoy the outside.





Ab and Goo loved try to body surf the waves in the wave pool





Boo loved spending his time on the slides and in the lazy river waterfalls​


*Menu: *

Hot Dog Squids, Sea Shell Mac & Cheese, and Ocean Water




The hotdogs have to squids as Goo corrected methere is not an octopus in NemoI stand corrected!

Coral Reef Snack Mix




Way to yummypretzel sticks and colored goldfish crackers coated in white chocolate


Crush Dessert




Lime and Orange sherbet with fruit candy slices​​


----------



## Kari-B

Love the Nemo night! (That's our next movie night.) The turtle dessert is just toooo cute!


----------



## Villainess

momabaarjo said:


> Danielle-Love seeing your little ones helping out in the kitchen too!  I think this makes movie night even more fun!  Your cupcakes look so yummy!



Thank you!  They had a great time helping in the kitchen.  



Agent Wendy Pleakley said:


> *Three Caballeros Night*
> 
> *The Movie:*
> Three Caballeros



I'm hoping to do this movie tomorrow night!  Didn't think of making paper tissue flowers - thanks for the idea!


----------



## momabaarjo

*Summer Movie Afternoon
Little Mermaid
June 29, 2011*






Boo is missing because he is away at Boy Scout camp for the week​

Today is my birthday, so I told the kids I wanted to celebrate with my favorite Disney moviethe Little Mermaid!  I am not sure why Ariel is my favorite princess, she just is!  I love the characters in this movieSebastian is a riot and Skuttle (why are Disney sea gulls so dang annoying?).  


*Menu:  *

*Sebastian Sandwiches, Clam Shell Chips, & Ocean Water*










(Filled with tunafish, it would not be right to use Flounder)

*Sand Dollar Cookies & Beach Cups*










Smashing the vanilla wafers to make sand for our sand cups





Making our sand dollar cookies​

*Activity:*

*Painted sea animals to make into magnets to hang on the refrigerator*










Goo looks so serious and deep in thought





Mine is the seahorse​​


----------



## Fall1

momabaarjo - love your Little Mermaid night!!  Cute food ideas...I might have to steal some.  I bought the same magnet set for a Little Mermaid night for us


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Wow, what awesome awesome nights everybody!!  
I will be working on updating the index over the next week or two - I've gotten a tad bit behind


----------



## Villainess

Last Tuesday we had another Disney Day which was supposed to be 3 Caballeros.  However, I didn't realize that we only have it on VHS, so the movie got switched to Saludos Amigos at the last moment.




DD and DS were quite excited that Mickey left a Donald figure to play, ¿Dónde está Donald?




Next, we did the first part of our maraca craft.  I think I found this on Family Fun, oh no wait  thats not right.  Directions here










Next, we made tissue paper flowers.  DD really enjoyed this activity as she had learned how to make paper fans at school, and we now have an abundance of fans in nearly every room of the house, my car, exDHs car, etc.  DSs attention span lasted one tissue paper flower until he declared it, for girls.

DD and DS helped set the table with some plates we picked up at the $ Store, and then went off to play while I cooked dinner.  I accented the table display with some of Nonnas collection of statues from the Mexico pavilion.  











Our menu consisted of: mocktail lime margaritas, Don Donalds Mexican Dip, Panchitos Chicken Fajitas, Arroz de Jose Carioca, and Fiesta Black Beans.  
DD and DS enjoyed trying the fake margarita, but declared it too sweet for their taste, and exchanged them for waters.


----------



## Fall1

We did Lady & the Tramp II:Scamp's Adventure tonight for the 4th of July.  It was our 2nd movie night and the kids had a blast!!  They love Scamp!!

Our menu was, Scamp's Stolen Chicken (bbq chicken), Angel's Mini-Burgers, Junkyard Fruit Salad, Dog Collar chips, corn on the cob.  Dessert was strawberry shortcake and ice cream.
DS and DD coloring dog's we made.




The dinner table.








The finished craft, the dogs




Coloring pages DH found online


----------



## jacquelynb

Awesome thread.  Can't wait to do these at our house!


----------



## FloridaDreaming

I've lurked this thread for years now. Just wanted to say how talented all you ladies are! No children in our house yet but, I will be borrowing ideas for when I visit my best friend and her 2 little princesses.


----------



## DisneyDoc5

FloridaDreaming said:


> I've lurked this thread for years now. Just wanted to say how talented all you ladies are! No children in our house yet but, I will be borrowing ideas for when I visit my best friend and her 2 little princesses.



Welcome former lurker - it's fun to post once you start!!!


----------



## BabyEeyore

We've been having movie nights for awhile now but I've only posted maybe one on here.  So I thought I'd start sharing them, even if we don't always have a chance to go all out like I like to!  For example, we went to see Cars 2 Saturday night and decided to go ahead and make it a movie night!  We only got the movie schedule a few days ahead of time (we live in Guantanamo Bay, Cuba and we get the weekly movie schedule for our outdoor theater - which means only one or two movies each night - a few days before the upcoming week usually) so I didn't plan anything special for dinner.  And we are moving in a week back to the states so we didn't have a lot!  But I did do a few things to have a fun night!

I printed out the Cars 2 playset from the Disney Family website.






I also printed out some coloring pages for DD to color.






I also got some butcher paper from a friend, trimmed it to the size of our sun shade, and colored some eyes on it.  We put it up before the movie and DD thought it was the coolest thing!






We put DD in her pj's because, since the movie wouldn't be over until around 10pm, we were sure she'd fall asleep.  She didn't, but at least she was comfy!    It was a lot of fun and I'm looking forward to being able to start back up with our movie nights after we settle into our new place!


----------



## momabaarjo

BabyEeyore said:


> I also got some butcher paper from a friend, trimmed it to the size of our sun shade, and colored some eyes on it.  We put it up before the movie and DD thought it was the coolest thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



This is one of the cutest ideas I have seen!


----------



## BabyEeyore

momabaarjo said:


> This is one of the cutest ideas I have seen!



Awwww, gee.    Thank you!


----------



## momabaarjo

Summer Movie Day Double Feature
Peter Pan & Tinkerbell
July 7, 2011







_For those not following in my trip report, my children and I spent the week following the 4th of July at our cabin in the mountains.  We planned movie days for each day of our stay (getting in a lot because daddy at home is grumpy and does not get into the fun)...3 of the kids' cousins stayed with us for the week...we call them the 3 K Cousins!_

All the girls love Tinkerbell.  I remember when Ab was about 4Tink was her favorite and boy did she have the same attitude as Tink (in fact she still has it).  Of course 10 years ago and Tink was not popular as she is now.  We had to hunt and search for Tink items, now everywhere I turn around there is something with Tink on it.  I think she still loves Tinkher room is Pea Pod Green with lavender bedding.  I remember when Return to Neverland came out when she was around 5.  She could not wait to see the moviein fact the first and only time I have ever lost her was when we went to see this movie.  She was so excited that while we were standing in line to get some movie snacks she decided to head off to the movie without us!  I have never been so scared in all my lifethank goodness a nice lady found her wandering into different theaters looking for the movie.  I really enjoyed this movie, especially with the great lesson it teacheslove who you are because you are special are created for a special purpose.  I cant wait to find the fairies in Pixie Hollow

If Tink was Abs favorite when she was little, Captain Hook was Boos favorite.  Why on earth would a little boy gravitate to the villain?  If I thought finding Tink stuff was hard then, it was even harder finding Captain Hook items.  We are going to have to hunt down Captain Hook and get his autograph, along with a picture taken with Boo.  We did not watch the Disney verision of Peter Pan, instead I rented the Universal live action onenot too impressed but it served the purpose of a Peter Pan movie day.  The cousins were supposed to bring the movie, but they forgot and the only movie house close enough to us just had the Universal verision.  Same story line, but a little too grown up and serious for us.  I wish we could have found Hook instead with Robin Williams, Julia Roberts, and Dustin Hoffman.  I remember that one as being pretty funny.

*Menu:*






*Pirate Ship Pizza*
(Each of the kids made their own sails to sail their ship)






*Tink Punch*
(Raspberry Lemonade, Lime Shebert with Pixie DustPop Rocks)





*Cannon Ball Salad*
(Melon Balls and Grapes)






*Crocodile Crunch with Dip*





*Peter Pan Swords or Tinkerbell Wands* 
(Lime Popsiclessee movie title picture above)​


*Activities:*

*Peter Pan Hats & Pirate Bandanas*




I found a really simple foldable pirate hat pattern and had the kids follow the directions and fold themselves hats.  Then in Family Fun magazine I came across a pirate headband pattern and they made some of these just for fun.





Boo is looking a little grumpy!


*Treasure Boxes*










I found some make your own pirate treasure chests from Oriental Trading made of heavy hardboard.  All the kids had to do was fold them and then decorate them.  They spent much of the afternoon coloring, glittering, and adding jewels to them.  Then I filled them with treasure (Pixie sticksget it, Pirate Gum Coins, and Hershey Treasure Chocolates)next I hid them.and made a.






*Treasure Hunt*

Using clues that would take the kids around the mountain side to places they love to play at.  Each clue would lead to another one until finally the last clue would lead to their treasure chests full of treasure to enjoy!





I gave Boo the camera, to record the fun!





Ab finds a clue hidden behind the log bench on the cousins grandparents cabin front porch.





A place to make wisheswishing well at the cousins cabin.





A place where both of your daddy's soared to new heights.​




Ab finds her treasure chest hidden in the trees where the pine trees are told to shhhh (Another cousins cabincalled the Whispering Pine Lodge)​​


----------



## momabaarjo

*Summer Movie Afternoon
Lilo & Stitch
July 5, 2011*




​

We decided since the 3 K cousins were going to spend the week, what better way than to begin with Lilo & Stitch since ohana means family and Lilo & Stitch is all about family!  The kids enjoyed it so much we went and rented Lilo & Stitch 2 later that day and watched it after dark!

Thank goodness for Dollar Tree!  They make it so easy to go out for a Hawaiian themed party!  The kids had a great time getting prepared for the evening from making all the food, to the craft activities, and to even trying to hula!

*Activities:*

*Hula Skirts*




It would have been easier just to buy hula skirts...but not nearly as much fun!  We made hula skirts out of crete paper streamers, a stapler, and a piece of heavy string.  I think they turned out great and the kids had a lot of fun making them.


*Shell Bracelets*












I found another great little craft kit from Oriental Trading to make sea shell braclets to go with the hula skirts and leis!  I think the kids loved these the most of everything we did all week!  In fact, they are still wearing the braclets.

*Hula Dancing*




The girls decided to give us an impromptu hula show!​


*Menu:* 







*Pulled Pork Sandwiches on Hawaiian Buns*




The kids loved these!  In fact, the ate them all week long for lunch!  It was an easy crockpot packet for the pork and prepackaged Hawaiian rolls!


*Pineapple Brocolli Slaw*




A twist on plain cole slaw.  I used brocolli slaw, pineapple, raisins, mayo, sugar and pineapple juice.


*Fresh Pineapple Spears*






*Hawaiian Kettle Chips & Corn on the Cob*




We found these chips at World Market...perfect!


*Pina Coladas*
See the table picture...the kids loved them in their coconut cups!


*Sunshine Aloha Cake*




I found this great recipe on the internet...full of oranges, pineapple and coconut!  I let Kortni make the cake, and she had so much fun and felt so grown up!​​


----------



## momabaarjo

*Summer Movie Afternoon
Up
July 6, 2011*






I just really dont care to much for this moviebut we sure had fun all day with the movie day.​
*Activity:*

Merit Badge
Since Russell was working on his merit badge we decided that we would write the requirements to a merit badge, perform the requirements, and design our own merit badgewhat a great activity to do while in the mountains!

*Requirements* (and pictures of us performing):​
1.	Find a Walking Stick 





2.	Take a hike to the back meadow 





3.	Find 5 animals





4.	Find a unique rock





5.	Swing high on the tree swing





6.	Find a flower





7.	Cross the cattle guard





8.	Dam the stream





9.	Pick Up Trash





10.	Find a pinecone





*Making Badges*






*Finished Badges*




*Menu:*

*Hog dogs, chips, baked beans, & grape soda*






*Smores*












Since we were under a complete burn ban (all outdoor fires, grills and indoor fireplaces) we had to improvise a hot dog and marshmallow roasthow about over the hot plate on the stove?


----------



## Kari-B

Here is our latest movie night: Aladdin.











Raja





Iago





Abu (made his vest from purple felt and his hat from a plastic cup)





Genie's Lamp (spray painted a plastic teapot)





Jasmin, Aladdin & Magic Carpet





Dinner





Ali Ababwa Kabobs





Sultan Sauces (ketchup, BBQ, A-1)





Genie's Garden Greens





Jafar's Fresh Bread





Abu's Apples





Raja Cookies





Jasmine Juice





Dinner was eaten on magic carpets





(tied the corners of the blankets with yarn)





Genie's Magic Lamp Hunt










Genie's Golden Coin Find (had two Genie coins and mixed them among lots of pretend gold coins, we took turns competing with our eyes closed to find the Genie coins using only feeling with our hands)













Magic Carpet Craft (Disney craft site)


----------



## KaylaMarie

FloridaDreaming said:


> I've lurked this thread for years now. Just wanted to say how talented all you ladies are! No children in our house yet but, I will be borrowing ideas for when I visit my best friend and her 2 little princesses.



I don't have any children, but you can bet me and my boyfriend will be using some of these ideas for our didn't countdown nights! Hehe


----------



## momabaarjo

KaylaMarie said:


> I don't have any children, but you can bet me and my boyfriend will be using some of these ideas for our didn't countdown nights! Hehe



Have fun!


----------



## momabaarjo

*Summer Movie Day
Double Feature
Poohs Huffalump Movie & Piglets Big Movie
July 8, 2011*







*Breakfast:*




Poohs Puffed French Toast (recipe from Crystal Palace)
Little Piglets (sausage links)
Owls Eggs (scrambled eggs)
Tigger Juice (orange Julius)

*Lunch:*




Kangas Pockets Filled with Pooh-nut Butter & Honey (Pita Pockets filled with peanut butter and honey)
Rabbits Fruit Salad from his garden
Tigger Tails (cheetos)
Eyeores Cloudy Day Drink (grape soda)

*Activity:*

Make Honey Bee Treats













I found this recipe/activity on Family Funs website under Pooh activities.  It is like a no bake cookies using rice krispes, peanut butter and honey.  You mold the dough into bee shapes, make bees body lines from tubed frosting and then add using either sliced almonds or large marshmallows (cut into 4ths) for wings.  Pretty fun to make (pretty messy too) and really yummy to eat!​​


----------



## AlternateEgo

I know this would be a huge undertaking, but it would be oooooh so convenient to have the page links on the first page


----------



## momabaarjo

*Summer Movie Marathon
Harry Potter 1-7.1
July 9-14​*
Each night we tried to watch 1-2 movies in the series.  I had some many fun things planned for this week, but between trying to watch all of the movies and coming off a week of lots of movies/activities I think we were all tired  of movie nights.  I had planned to have the kids make wands and then practice their spells afterwards.  We had also planned to make potions, but sadly it just was not done either.  What we did do was have 1 special meal along with making a Honeyduke's Candy store that we left out all week…and munched on after dinner while watching the next movie in the series.  

*Menu:*

*Banger and Mash Hand Pies*





This was a great recipe, a very traditional English meal (Bangers & Mash) made into these great little sandwich pies.  DH loved them…so I can see myself making more of them in the future.


*Herbology Experiment*





This is one of our favorite salads…broccoli, cauliflower, olives, scallions, cheese chunks with ranch dressing and bacon bits…just renamed it.


*Butterbeer*





I fell in love with butterbeer last summer at WWofHP!  While the recipe I found is not the real thing as USO sells, it is pretty close!  The kids got to take out their butter beer mugs that I brought back from WWofHP to use (does this give you any hint of how many...minimum... of those darn drinks I must have cosummed in 3 days?) 


*Ron’s Spider web Trifle*








I wanted to make a traditional British dessert, a trifle and then put a HP twist on it by making a spider web on top.  I wish I would have had a few plastic spiders to really add to the effect.

*Honeyduke’s*






Ab made all the labels for the candy.  She did such a great job!  Here is what we included in our “Honeyduke’s”:

Cockroach Clusters (no bake cookies)
Pepper Imps (hot tamales)
Dumbledore’s Lemon Drops (lemon drops)
Drooble’s Best Blowing Gum (gum balls)
Bertie Bott’s Every Flavor Beans (jelly beans)
Licorice Wands (twizzlers)
Ale Bottles (Coke Gummy Bottles)




Here are a couple pictures from the midnight release.  I wish that I would have taken some of all the people dressed up in costume.  There were some great Harry’s, Weasley Family, Voldomore, and even a golden snitch.

Line at 8:00 pm, yep the boys wanted to line up 4 hour early!!!!





Boo and his Friend Riley


----------



## momabaarjo

AlternateEgo said:


> I know this would be a huge undertaking, but it would be oooooh so convenient to have the page links on the first page



You are so right...the original starter of the thread popped in a few weeks ago and was going to try to update the the index!  As hard as it was, I have gone through this thread page by page several times making notes.  Everyone does such a great job of trying to make each movie night their own, adding new ideas and twists!


----------



## Becc1

We finally got around to doing another theme afternoon/night.  The kids have been asking almost every morning if we were doing a movie day that day so since it has been so gosh darn hot outside I decided to make a good excuse for staying inside all day.

The movie was Pirates of the Caribbean, Curse of the Black Pearl  We started off with decorating, Sam gathered up some of his POTC toys that were in his room, I know we have a ton more in the playroom somewhere but the thought of going through the toys boxes down there looking for them was not something I looked forward to so we made do with what he could gather.  Sam also dressed in his Jack Sparrow costume and Emily wore her Ariel costume because of the mermaids that are in POTC 4.











Then it was movie time.  Movie snacks were popcorn and mermaid tail cookies.  I know there are no mermaids in the first movie but when I started to plan this day out I was going to do it when we went to POTC 4 in the theaters but we never got around to having it then so I went ahead and used my mermaid ideas.  
















During the movie the kids did a couple of crafts, they decorated door hangers thingies and made a mermaids cove with my help.
















After the movie I surprised the kids with a treasure hunt!  They were so cute running around the house from clue to clue.    At the end of the hunt they found baskets with a few treats!




















The humidity outside kept fogging up my camera lens, I told you it was hot outside!





Don't mind the mess, my kids have hundreds of books and as hard as I try to keep them organized and neat looking, it's nearly impossible, lol
















I printed these little pirate guides out from Familyfun.com, I thought they were really cute!





















Continued in next post


----------



## Becc1

This was a cute necklace craft that DD had in her basket!






Some of the decorations


















Dinner was kept simple, cannonball sandwiches with sword fries and watermelon.  I had the meatballs in a slowcooker all afternoon so I could sit and enjoy the movie instead of worrying about getting dinner together.  Dessert were simple cupcakes and more cannonballs, plain and chocolate covered rice krispy treats.  I also made a Mickey treat for DH to enjoy tonight when he gets home since he worked this evening. 




































After dinner, DSs went downstairs to play Lego Pirates of the Caribbean on Wii while DD and I started a pirate ship craft that we never got finished.  It was a fun day, I'm glad we finally got around to doing it and the kids are already asking when our next theme night is


----------



## Macduffy

We watched my favorite Disney movie last night - Lilo and Stitch!! 
We went with a Luau theme and played it safe with Hawaiian pizza. For dessert we each made our own "beach" cakes.
After the movie we did science experiments -since stitch was experiment 626. 
DS5 made an underwater Volcano (very cool BTW), DS3 changed water color by using vegatables (actually pretty neat too) and DH made a balloon blow up by using vinegar and baking soda.  The kids had a BLAST - here are some pics!


----------



## Macduffy

Here are some pictures of our Alice and Wonderland Night. We had tea party food and made Hats for our activity!


----------



## nancy drew

Love the watermelon shark!!  

I love the POTC and Harry Potter nights!  I can't wait until my kids are into those movies.  They kind of like them, maybe we should just go for it .  

We had a low-key Alice in Wonderland night.  We just watched the movie and had a tea party themed dinner.  Some photos:


----------



## figment3258

That watermelon shark is so cool!


----------



## heatherbynum

Villainess said:


> We are counting down our trip with surprise Disney Days that include a themed day and movie.  We had our first this past Tuesday and it was 'Lady & the Tramp'
> 
> Tinkerbell delivered a special postcard from Mickey declaring it 'Disney Day'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activities included L&T coloring pages I found via Google and playing "Doggie Doggie, where's my bone?"
> 
> Lunch: hot dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later in the afternoon, DD and DS helped me make cupcakes and meatballs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menu and Table set-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I served dessert while we watched the movie.  I googled spaghetti cupcakes and found some pictures.  I have been told that the recipe for these can be found in a book, "Hello Cupcake"
> 
> I used buttercream icing, raspberry preserves (as the sauce), Ferraro Rocher chocolates for the meatballs, and grated white chocolate for the parmesean cheese.



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it.


----------



## jubelee1872000

I LOVE all these ideas and I am gathering stuff/ideas to start settting mine up! I saw in some of the posts there were those printable little decorations that you color and then stand up on the table. Then you make a circle bottom to hold them up does anyone know where I can get those? I did look on the Disney Family Website but, they are not there..

Thanks!!


----------



## Becc1

jubelee1872000 said:


> I LOVE all these ideas and I am gathering stuff/ideas to start settting mine up! I saw in some of the posts there were those printable little decorations that you color and then stand up on the table. Then you make a circle bottom to hold them up does anyone know where I can get those? I did look on the Disney Family Website but, they are not there..
> 
> Thanks!!



Go to the Disney Junior section on the Disney site, then go to coloring pages.  The cut outs are in there, they have ones for lots of different movies!  Also not sure if this is the site you were looking on but they often have print outs for different characters.  http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-disney-character-fun/


----------



## AlternateEgo

I have been doing family movie nights thanks to all your wonderful ideas. I haven't posted our nights on here, mostly because its easy to download to facebook and it would take so much time to upload to a host then here  (I'm lazyish) 

So our next movie should be Monsters, Inc.

I am copying the page listing to this post and going to update with hyper links to the particular post.  It should make it easier for others and since I am looking them up anyway... 

47, 219, 326, 340, 411, 476, 536, 554, 800, 851, 1107


----------



## budafam

Just wanted to comment on the newest nights!  Very impressive!  I'm really excited since DH just gave me the "go ahead" to start planning our May 2012 trip (this will be our second trip - having completed our first one only 2 months ago!)  We're taking my MIL this time and the planning is in FULL swing already (including movie nights of course)!  We'll be doing one day at Universal for Harry Potter & Jurassic Park.  Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Kari-B

Here is our Finding Nemo movie night, it was a fun one!






Found this movie poster sign (made of a plastic/canvas type material) at a garage sale this summer for $1!!!! Perfect! I just painted the very bottom of the sign with various blues to look like water and cover up the movie shop's writing. (Didn't actually end up needing to do that, because it was covered by the table.) I also added a "Finding Nemo" sign to cover up the movie shop's logo.










Dinner





Bruce's Fish Are Friends Not Food Fish Sticks





Crush's Shells & Cheese





Sheldon's Seaweed





Nemo's Goldfish Gang





Tank Gang's Mini Aquariums





Dory's Salty Sea Water (punch)





Brownie Cupcakes (no cute name)





Fish Craft (using plastic two liter bottles)










Go Fish





We also played "Finding Nemo" (hide and seek) and "Jellyfish Sting" (keep the balloon jellyfish in the air).


----------



## jubelee1872000

So we had a first family Theme Night last week on Wed. It was Toy Story! I got a little set from the Dollar Tree that had the stationary with an LGM printed on it and it came with a sheet of stickers and three stamps with the characters. $1 can't beat it! I made alien cupcakes (on the fly! Yes I know they have no mouths..lol) I printed toy story activity books and they had Mr. Potato head activities and all kinds of cute stuff inside. We colored coloring pages and got out all of our Toy Story themed stuff. DS8 wore his Woody PJ's and DS2 wore this LGM T-shirt (he does have buzz PJ's but I can't find them at the moment!) We printed and played Pin that tail on Bullseye which was too much fun..and everyone got 100 turns. We had pizza from pizza planet and ate Macoroni. Next week will be Indiana Jones! (I know it's not Disney but at WDW so to keep both DS's happy I am going to alternate between the younger movies i.e Toy Story and older ones like pirates, indiana and star wars. Thanks for looking!!


----------



## momabaarjo

Don't you just love Dollar Tree!!!  Great job on your first night, your boys looked like they had a blast!


----------



## SallyNeko21

Thanks to Kari-B for leading me to this thread through reading her PTR!!  All of you here have inspired me and my hubby so much that we have decided to start our own movie nights until our trip. (Summer 2012, mine and my boys' first trip to WDW EVER, hubby's 2nd)  Its a while away, but we are both super excited!  Tonight is our first movie night and the kids have been asking aaaaaall week, "Is tonight movie night?!"  Finally its here and I'm excited to say (after pouring through every page of this thread ), we are doing a movie that none of you have done!  I'll try to put up some pictures tonight to show you all what we did.  What movie?  You'll just have to wait and see!

Truly though, thank all of you for having such WONDERFUL ideas.  You sure know how to make time fly before our vacations.


----------



## Kari-B

SallyNeko21 said:


> Thanks to Kari-B for leading me to this thread through reading her PTR!!  All of you here have inspired me and my hubby so much that we have decided to start our own movie nights until our trip. (Summer 2012, mine and my boys' first trip to WDW EVER, hubby's 2nd)  Its a while away, but we are both super excited!  Tonight is our first movie night and the kids have been asking aaaaaall week, "Is tonight movie night?!"  Finally its here and I'm excited to say (after pouring through every page of this thread ), we are doing a movie that none of you have done!  I'll try to put up some pictures tonight to show you all what we did.  What movie?  You'll just have to wait and see!
> 
> Truly though, thank all of you for having such WONDERFUL ideas.  You sure know how to make time fly before our vacations.



I can't wait to see what movie you picked!!!


----------



## Mickey_Mom

This thread has been wonderful and all of the posters on here are absolutely AMAZING!  We're counting down to a September/October trip and have been doing once a week movie nights to make the time go by faster.  


*Movie*:  Haunted Mansion

*Decorations*:  
Hitchiking Ghosts
Candle sticks with Haunted Mansion tombstones
Tomb Sweet Tomb treat boxes with gummy worms and spiders

*Food*:
Werewolf Chicken Claws (breaded chicken breast with olives cut in half as claws)
Hot Dog Mummies (crescent roll wrapped hot dogs)
Apple Bites (quartered apples with sunflower seed teeth)
Spooky Spider Snacks (Oreo cookies with chow mein noodles and raisins)
Tombstone Cupcakes (with more Haunted Mansion tombstones)

We ate by spooky candle light.  

*Activities*:
Haunted Mansion Memory - I created seven matching cards for a memory game.  They were the Ghost Host, Master Gracey, Madame Leota, The Bride, The Singing Busts, the Hitchhiking Ghosts and the Haunted Mansion sign.


----------



## Mickey_Mom

*Movie*:  Hercules

*Decorations*:
Printouts of the characters with lightning bolts scattered throughout
Craft stars 

*Food*:
Hercules Hamburgers
Megara's Macaroni Salad
Hades Hot Fries
Phil's Feta
Pegasus Pie

*Activity*:
Make your own Olympic Medal - Very easy, foam circles covered in tin foil with a ribbon of your choice taped to the back, then tied around your neck.  A lightning bolt from the table decorations glued onto the silver medal and then your choice on how to glue the craft stars.


----------



## Mickey_Mom

*Movie*:  Monsters, Inc.

*Decorations*:
Recruitment Sign to the Scare Floor
Boo's Door Placemats
ID Badges
Character figurines and Headbanz masks

*Food*:
Pixar Pizza (it was a no-cook night!  )
Mike's Eye Scream

It was a sleepover theme!    Wearing our jammies to dinner and bringing pillows and blankets to watch the movie

*Activities*:
Downloaded maze activity sheets and cutout colouring picture frames


----------



## FloridaDreaming

Mickey_Mom! Brilliant parties! Happy to see another Hercules party as it's one of my very favorites!


----------



## Mickey_Mom

*Movie*:  Lady and the Tramp

*Decorations*:
Tony's!  Red checkered table cloth, candle in a wine bottle, breadsticks, single red rose, grapes, scattered rose petals
Tony's Menu

*Food*:
Breadsticks
Mozzarella sticks
Spaghetti with Meatballs
Sparkling wine (strawberry Fruitopia  )
Puppy Chow for a movie snack - (bits and bites)

*Activities*:
Find the buried bones - Halfway thru dinner I explained that Jock likes to bury bones and we needed to help find them.  I'd scattered them throughout our living room and they had fun hunting them down.


----------



## Mickey_Mom

FloridaDreaming said:


> Mickey_Mom! Brilliant parties! Happy to see another Hercules party as it's one of my very favorites!



Thanks!  We've had a lot of fun with our movie nights... Hercules is a favorite of ours too


----------



## Deffenm

Any ideas for Fox and the Hound?  This was my favorite movie when I was younger.  I can't wait to buy and share with my kids.


----------



## SallyNeko21

Sorry this took so long.  Had some technical difficulties with Photobucket.  Here we go!  Our first family movie night we did The Sword in the Stone.  Its DH's favorite Disney movie.  

Our menu:  -Kay's Rotisserie Chicken
                -Wart's Squire Squares (diced potatoes)
                -Mad Madam Mim's Monster Salad
                - Arthur's Royal Crowns was supposed to be jello that i cut out with my crown cookie cutter, but it didn't set properly lol so we just called it Mim's cauldron concoction (nice save)
                - Excalibur cakes (rice krispie boulder covered in fondant, topped with a snow (fondant) covered brownie
                - Merlin's Moat Water (ginger ale with green food coloring)

The kids were so into the movie (they've never seen it) that we didn't get around to doing the coloring pages I had printed.  Oh well, I'll add them to their activity books for the trip!  Enjoy the photos!


----------



## dizneychik

Subbing!!!


----------



## Kari-B

Mickey - Mom, great movie nights! LOVE the tombstones on the cupcakes for the Haunted Mansion. I am saving that movie for October and will have to remember that idea! I'm doing Monster's Inc this weekend and looks like we found some of the same things on the internet (name tags, masks, etc.) !


----------



## coneygoil

I just found this thread and am so excited! Last year I through a mad tea party for my friend's daughters (I was pregnant at the time).

*Movie:* Alice in Wonderland

*Decorations:* Mad Hatter's tea party table, various Wonderland props

*Food:* 
tea (of course!)
lots of sugar
strawberries
jelly tarts
turkey sandwiches
Eat Me cake

*Activities: *
tea party antics (lots of strawberries flew that day)
tea cup races
pin-the-grin on Cheshire Cat
watch Alice in Wonderland






























I substituted Jaq from Cinderella as the doormouse...


----------



## momabaarjo

Great job everyone....I have most of these movies planned for this fall so I am be using some of your ideas!


----------



## Becc1

Our latest movie day was Bolt.  We started off with watching the movie, I have to admit although my kids must have watched this a half a dozen times, this was my first time sitting down with them and seeing it.  I liked it, it was cute!  During the movie they colored some pages I printed out online.  










Next they ate lunch, cornDOGS and lightening Bolt fries.  They of course ate out of dog dishes, but don't worry they were brand new, lol.  No dessert but for a snack later they had dog bone shaped Rice Krispy treats, which they decided to try and eat without their hands like dogs!  











[









Our craft was picture frames that they decorated with dog biscuits then I shellacked them them to seal it.  I took a ton of pictures of our new puppy and the kids the other day at the park so they choose their favorite picture to put in thier frames.  For our activity since Bolt was a tv star the kids used my video camera to make videos of our puppy, not the most exciting videos, mostly just them chasing him around the house but it kept them busy and they had fun












[/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## jubelee1872000

FIRST I am sorry for the super picture heavy post. Believe it or not I do shrink the photos quite a bit. But I loved this one..there were a ton more pics but these are my favorite. The week before last we had Indiana Jones Night. I did the bundt cake (although it was smaller than normal for some reason) and made it into a snake. We also made his head cut off because of it falling apart a bit..lol..but it came out great and the kids liked him that way..lol BOYS!




I printed out custom diaries with the Ark, Fertility statue, Cup of Christ and a map I made on Paintbrush 




and hid the items around the house. For the Ark I printed a picture of it and put the cutout inside of a small paper lunch bag that said top secret and hid it in the bathroom..the cup of Christ was a goblet with a gold skeleton head that my son had for Halloween, for the fertility statue I used a gold toy of Ariel..DS8 LOVED this part, but DS2 wasn't into it. 








Next I printed our names in "tiles" for the floor like in Indiana Jones and the last Crusade. 




We made Indiana hats by taking cutting about an inch of each hat and the excess circle worked great to tie around. My son had been wearing his round town for the last two weeks..lol We made drew the map with lines all over the world for Indians travels on our yellow tablecover. I borrowed some different size glass bottles for the "poison" and "antidote" from Indiana and the Temple of Doom and also a lazy susan to be like the one they had on the table when trading for the Diamond.




I printed some pictures of the various movies and we had any Indiana toys that we had out. I also got little wooden snakes that came with paint for $1 at the craft store and the kids loved this, they are still playing with thier snakes. 








Then of course we watched the movie. This one was a HIT!!


----------



## Chicago Mo

Is there a way to print all this out??? these are the BEST IDEAS!!!


----------



## Deffenm

Chicago Mo said:


> Is there a way to print all this out??? these are the BEST IDEAS!!!



What I did is copy each idea into a word document.  It took a little bit of time but it was nice to have all the ideas consolidated into one document that I could refer to.  I could then also add my own ideas for movies that may not be mentioned here yet.


----------



## Chicago Mo

Deffenm said:


> What I did is copy each idea into a word document.  It took a little bit of time but it was nice to have all the ideas consolidated into one document that I could refer to.  I could then also add my own ideas for movies that may not be mentioned here yet.



91 pages... HERE I GO! 
they are too good to pass up. thank you will be doing this now!


----------



## JennyLynn21

Can anybody give me ideas for 'Who framed Roger Rabitt'. We are going to Disneyland in Oct and I see they have a ride for them. Have not seen the movie in ages


----------



## momabaarjo

Chicago Mo said:


> 91 pages... HERE I GO!
> they are too good to pass up. thank you will be doing this now!



I know...I probably read the thread 2-3 times!  Take notes...


----------



## Chicago Mo

momabaarjo said:


> I know...I probably read the thread 2-3 times!  Take notes...



Exactly!!! seriously Dis needs to write a book... idea OVERLOAD!!!

i am trying to do something for the Kiddo's 10 days out before our trip the day we leave it will be a deal From Mickey saying something like Hiya Pals See ya real soon!!! NEED MORE!


----------



## jubelee1872000

JennyLynn21 said:


> Can anybody give me ideas for 'Who framed Roger Rabitt'. We are going to Disneyland in Oct and I see they have a ride for them. Have not seen the movie in ages



Ok here are my who framed Roger Rabbit Ideas.

For a craft I would do magnifying glasses..Maybe out of like a papertowel roll or toilet paper roll for a handle and cardstock could make the cirlce for the part you look through. For a photo op you could do a "mug shot" area for when Roger gets his pic taken. 

I am not sure on food but the bar is in alot of thier scences so you could do like snack bowls with peanuts, ect..maybe "beer" type clear cups with ice cream sundaes. I can't really rememeber any other scenes when they were eating but I know there probably was some. Maybe serve some carrots on the side for dinner veges? LOL. I may make the road to toon town on the ground running straight into the wall..or into the toon town entrance. You could put the "body" outline on the floor and some foot prints for the kids to investiage. I am not sure the ages of your kids. But, mine my DS8 would love if he could go on a mystery hunt to find clues to find out who whacked the person..lol..I can see him going around with his magnifying glass now. I am going to have to do this theme night too! You could do those "holes" that they throw around the room. And do chips and "DIP" for the toon "the dip". I'll let you know if I can think of anything else! Hope this helps!


----------



## Pinklemonade

Great thread


----------



## Mickey_Mom

*Movie:*  Cars!  (The original - when we did this night, Cars 2 hadn't yet come out.)

*Decorations:*
Route 66 signs
Checkered flag penants with McQueen and Mater
Folded checkered flag centerpiece with Cars toys
Hubcab (pie tins!) serving platters and plates

*Food:*
Radiator Wings (breaded chicken wings)
Sally's Caesar Salad
Luigi's Alfredo (fettucine with a roasted garlic alfredo sauce)
Mack's Meatballs with Mater's Oil (plum sauce)
Filmore's Traffic Lights (shortbread cookies with white icing holding red, green and (no yellow!  ) orange M&M's)
Guido's Tower of Tires (chocolate mini donuts held with a Mickey straw surrounded by four 'snow tires' )
Cars fruit chews 

*Activities:*
Tic Tac Tow Mater
Made drawings on personalized 5 x 7 picture frames
Put together a 3D Cars puzzle
Cars activity books
Cars Bingo!


----------



## Mickey_Mom

*Movie:*
The Incredibles

*Decorations:*
Red tablecloth, black placemats, yellow plates
Character printouts
Incredibles logo on black poster board for a centerpiece
"Pow!" "Bam!" and "Clank!" mini posters
Welcome to the National Supers Agency (NSA) sign with menu

*Food:*
Incredible Pot Roast
Syndrome's Super Yummy Potatoes
Edna's Vegetable Medley
Frozone's Ice Scream

*Activities:*
Incredibles activity sheets
Make your own Super masks
Save the Supers from Syndrome - Each clue solved led them to a hidden Super and the next clue.


The night was all about secret codes, super heroes, and thwarting evil plans -- muhwa-ha-ha!


----------



## Mickey_Mom

Kari-B said:


> Mickey - Mom, great movie nights! LOVE the tombstones on the cupcakes for the Haunted Mansion. I am saving that movie for October and will have to remember that idea! I'm doing Monster's Inc this weekend and looks like we found some of the same things on the internet (name tags, masks, etc.) !



Aren't the tombstones just to die for?     


Ok, that was bad!    Here's the link to them on the Disney Family site -->  http://family.go.com/printables/article-772165-disney-halloween-printable-haunted-mansion-cupcake-tombstones-t/


Love all the new posts!


----------



## ehough

Well, I finally made it through all 91 pages and I am excited to be here! Thanks to the inspiration from you all we are going to be starting "Sunday Funday"! Is it Sunday yet?  DS is almost 2 and DD is 3.5. 

We are planning a trip to WDW but it's just a super short, one day trip in December while we're already in Florida for a cruise. But, I don't want this to just be a pre-trip thing- this is going to be ongoing! We can always use some of that Disney magic. Since we have vacation as well as holidays coming up, one problem I may run into is that I don't want to spend a lot of money. I'm using whatever we have on hand and then of course we have to eat anyway, so buying food won't be a big deal, but I won't be doing a lot of decorating unless it's with things I can print off or things I have on hand.

We have a lot of Disney movies (some of which we haven't even seen- we got a bunch when I joined the Disney Movie Club and I've been getting them out gradually on rainy days!) and we also will be getting some of these from Netflix. And I have to admit we'll be doing a few non-Disney movies that we have in our collection (Shrek, Ice Age- big faves of both kids).

We're starting with "The Lady and the Tramp" on Sunday. Instead of planning out every week I've printed out slips with all the movies I'd like to try (um, about 50!  ) and put them in a large envelope. At the end of each Sunday Funday one of the kids will pull a slip from the envelope and that will be our next movie- I like doing it that way because it will keep it more fun and less routine for me, we'll have plenty of time to get the movies we don't have from Netflix, and the kids can feel like they have some say.

Sorry for rambling. Excited to be here!


----------



## budafam

How soon is too soon to start having Disney movie nights before a trip?  lol... I did a good amount of the movies before our last trip and the kids loved it.  We did one every Friday night.  We just booked our second trip (for next May) and I'm already planning out movie nights.  Since we're doing one day at Universal, that opens up a whole new chapter of movie nights for us.  Ahhh... only 258 days to go... I'm so tempted to begin them now... lol!!!  LOVE this thread!


----------



## Becc1

budafam said:


> How soon is too soon to start having Disney movie nights before a trip?  lol... I did a good amount of the movies before our last trip and the kids loved it.  We did one every Friday night.  We just booked our second trip (for next May) and I'm already planning out movie nights.  Since we're doing one day at Universal, that opens up a whole new chapter of movie nights for us.  Ahhh... only 258 days to go... I'm so tempted to begin them now... lol!!!  LOVE this thread!



It's never too early to start!  We are not doing a family trip until 2013 but I am still going to be doing them one every month until it's gets closer then we'll do every other week like we did before our last trip in May   There are so many Disney movies out there and now Universal too that you'll have plenty to keep you busy until your next trip!


----------



## ehough

We had a great first Sunday Funday but I can't post pics yet! I don't have enough posts. So, I'm off to fix that. In the meantime, DD chose a slip of paper from "the magic envelope" in order to pick next week's movie and- naturally- it's one of the few non-Disney movies in there! It's "Yogi Bear", so that will be fun- I'm thinking picnic foods!


----------



## momabaarjo

*Dinner & a Movie Night
August 20th
Brother Bear 1 & 2





Activity:  Berry Picking and Fishing*
We decided to be bears all day on Saturday...with the boys doing a little stream fishing (the canyon had been closed most of the summer due to drought and now it is finally open...my boys were itching to hit the river.  While they fished, the choke cherries were ripe so Ab and I sent our time picking them...they make a YUMMY jelly and syrup!  Last year we missed them, they ripened early...so no jelly last year!   I had planned for us to make totems...and then make a family totem pole, but in the rush to leave I left the art stuff behind!





Goo and his 1st fish for the day





Boo and his 1st fish for the day





Choke Cherries...I will not tell you how many signs of real bears we found when we were picking...





Ab picking...
*
Dinner:  Le Cellier Cheddar Cheese Soup, Pretzel Bread, Northern Lights Drink, and Chocolate Mousse*





Not exactly Le Cellier's recipe for Cheddar cheese soup...I added some potatoes and instead of making pretzel bread we just bought some frozen pretzels...perfect dinner (I had been craving soup, but 100+ temps don't mix)





Northern Light Drink...pretty yummy





In honor of Tutt and Rutt..I think these guys are 2 of favorite characters in all of Disney...I wanted to watch their version of the movie when they narrate it...but I was overruled!


----------



## Chicago Mo

i need help! i have been reading and making a word doc with all your ideas... 
thank you everyone! Have been trying so hard to get threw this thread but there is SO MUCH information!!!

Help with a Disney Themed Birthday party??
My Triplets are turning 7 this Sept and asked them what kind of Party do you want this year? of course it is DISNEY!!! i love my kids!!! 
i am having a hot dog bar and several side dishes, jumpy, pinata.. what else can and should i do?!?! i have 2 boys and 1 girl in the trio. Meghan is a huge Princess freak. and the boys are ANYTHING Disney. so the theme is general Disney. i need games and fun ideas about decorating!!! The only good idea i came up with is a hidden mickey game! you are all SO creative please help??!


----------



## JennStars9

Chicago Mo said:


> i need help! i have been reading and making a word doc with all your ideas...
> thank you everyone! Have been trying so hard to get threw this thread but there is SO MUCH information!!!
> 
> Help with a Disney Themed Birthday party??
> My Triplets are turning 7 this Sept and asked them what kind of Party do you want this year? of course it is DISNEY!!! i love my kids!!!
> i am having a hot dog bar and several side dishes, jumpy, pinata.. what else can and should i do?!?! i have 2 boys and 1 girl in the trio. Meghan is a huge Princess freak. and the boys are ANYTHING Disney. so the theme is general Disney. i need games and fun ideas about decorating!!! The only good idea i came up with is a hidden mickey game! you are all SO creative please help??!



Here's a game idea for you.. How about pin the tail on Eeyore?


----------



## Chicago Mo

JennStars9 said:


> Here's a game idea for you.. How about pin the tail on Eeyore?



thank you! added it!!


----------



## tmfranlk

For pin the tail on eeyore at my DD's party I got grey-blue ribbon and put a button and a pink bow. They were do cute!


----------



## Kari-B

Mickey_Mom said:


> Aren't the tombstones just to die for?
> 
> 
> Ok, that was bad!    Here's the link to them on the Disney Family site -->  http://family.go.com/printables/article-772165-disney-halloween-printable-haunted-mansion-cupcake-tombstones-t/



Thanks!


----------



## ehough

I think I have enough posts now to post pics of our Lady and the Tramp night. 

Here's our menu- Tony's Spaghetti and Meatballs, Darling Garlic Bread (the store was out of breadsticks so I had to improvise!), Siamese Softie Cookies (just cookies I have been wanting to make anyway) and Pinot Leashio (apple juice).






I'm trying to keep this budget friendly. What I did for table settings was just stick printed pictures into report covers and voila! Placemats! And I will change the picture out every week. The "wine glasses" were from a pack of 6 at the Dollar Tree.






DD with her spaghetti and meatball craft (ok, purple spaghetti, but again, trying to keep it budget friendly so we just used what we had). DS didn't want any part of the nose/whiskers or the craft:






Eating spaghetti like Lady- she insisted I call her Lady all day.






Then she pulled a slip of paper from the "magic envelope" to determine next week's movie!


----------



## MissMickee

Need ideas!!!!!!  Plllleeeaaase!

I'm going to throw DS5 a Toy Story Midway Mania birthday party.  I have lots of fun carnival/midway ideas for the party but I need ideas on a cake.  I'm going to make some "popcorn" cupcakes but I want the main cake to be Toy Story-ish but also Midway Mania-ish.  Does that make sense?

Thoughts?

TIA!


----------



## FloridaDreaming

When I think of TSM, I think of Mr. Potato Head. If I was going to make a cake, I'd make it look a little like the stage he's on in the queue and put a Mr. Potato Head right on top of it.

Sounds like a really fun party! I hope you will share pics.


----------



## disneygal58

I have not read through the thread - lol - but will share our traditions. We always do Planning Parties - my daughters are now 26 and 27 and we had our last one a few weeks ago.
We do 200 Day Countdown, 100 Day Countdown etc... with themed foods (we have the Mickey Cooks cookbook), trivia contests with prizes, print out menus and pick our ADRs, watch the planning DVD, favorite movies etc... I decorate the house on each countdown day with inflatable flamingos, palm trees and send a gift package when we can't get together.
Happy Planning!


----------



## Kari-B

So here is our latest movie night: Monster's Inc.






I had the kids wear their pajamas to go with the movie.





Doors Backdrop





Hard Hat





Mike & Sulley





Scream Canister (made using Clorox wipes container) - kids enjoyed screaming into it and filling it up with their screams





Scare Report (made it up on my computer)





Time Cards & Name Badges





Worker's Bagged Lunch (took the easy route and did bagged lunches for dinner)





Sulley Punch





Mike Cupcakes










Child's Bedroom (this was set up on the floor where we ate)















Sulley, Boo & Mike Masks










Games & Activities

After the movie was over the first thing we did was complete this Monster's Inc. puzzle.





Then we played Find Boo. I printed out a coloring page of Boo, colored it, cut it out & laminated it. Then we took turns hiding Boo behind doors in our house and racing to be the first to find Boo.





Design A Door





Then the kids took turns playing various online Monster's Inc. games.





Final activity was our Little Mikey craft (Mike's "teddy bear"). I made the Little Mikeys out of felt and stitched them up almost completely, but left a couple inch gap. The kids got to stuff their own Little Mikey doll, like Build A Bear. Then I quickly stitched up the gap. They loved toting them around for days and snuggling with him at night.
















Monster's Inc. is such an adorable movie, I seriously just can not get enough of Boo. We had another great movie night and have been having fun quoting the movie now for days.


----------



## Graciesmom77

Kari b, that was amazing!!!! Can we come over?


----------



## blueskiesandsunshine

Kari, LOVE LOVE LOVE your parties! They're so cute! (and your kids are adorable!)

would you consider creating a pdf of those monsters inc forms and e-mailing it to me? i'd love to use them for my own family night! they're fantastic.

keep up the good work!!


----------



## Graciesmom77

We had Cannonball Pasta, There be Treasure in this Salad, Sail the Seven Seas Dessert, Hide the Rum-less Rum. We all colored pirate pictures, took a pirate quiz, picked our pirate names and went on a treasure hunt where they followed clues until they reached their treasure boxes. It was a really fun night.


----------



## Kari-B

Graciesmom77 said:


> Kari b, that was amazing!!!! Can we come over?



Thank you!!!  I'd love company that enjoyed this kind of crazy! 



blueskiesandsunshine said:


> Kari, LOVE LOVE LOVE your parties! They're so cute! (and your kids are adorable!)
> 
> would you consider creating a pdf of those monsters inc forms and e-mailing it to me? i'd love to use them for my own family night! they're fantastic.
> 
> keep up the good work!!



Thanks so much!  

Oooh, I'm sorry I didn't save it (the scare report).  Never thought about it or had anyone ask to use something of mine. I'm not very computer savvy, so I don't usually make stuff like that. The name badges I found online.  Sorry


----------



## momabaarjo

Graciesmom....I love the family pirate picture.  Your girls looked like they had so much fun!!!


----------



## momabaarjo

*Dinner & a Movie Night
Star Wars
August 28, 2011*











_I remember going to see this movie when it came out.  I was just about 9 years old...you do the math.  We went with the neighbors across the alley from us.  It was such cutting edge technology then, and watching it again after MANY years it seems so hockey and silly....but I remember being in total awe when I was younger.  The sound track is still one of my favorites.  I never really watched any of the other movies, caught pieces of them here and there but sci-fi really isn't my genre.  My favorite character has to be CP3O...I think I relate to his personality the most.  Young Harrison Ford still does something to this girl's heart...in fact I think he aged to be even better looking.  _


*Activities:*

*Transporters*
















_Goo and Boo (with Ab's help) made transporters that I found on familyfun.com
Boo hated making these...he got so frustrated and wanted to quit so many times...they are hard to make_

*Lightsabers & Jedi Training Videos*










_
Then the boys and I made lightsabers and watched some youtube videos of the Jedi training program at DHS....guess what Goo wants to do now.  So I am going to have to research more into this!  The boys took their lightsabers outside and preceded to whack each other...the one time they complained I told them to they had 2 choices...1.  Me taking the sabers away or 2.  Me going back into the house and ignoring them...guess which they decided was best._

*Wookie-Ookie Cookies*






_Boo wanted to be the chef tonight, so he made Wookie-Ookies (Wookie Cookies).  I found this cookie recipe online.  It is from the Star Wars Christmas Cookbook.  They are so yummy._

*Dinner:*

*Millennium Falcon Wiring with Asteroid Meatballs & Mastafar Lava Sauce 
Jumbo Malasrtian Croutons (from Dex's Diner)*






*Interstellar Salad with Blue Milk Dressing*






*Yoda Sundaes *






* 
 Wookie-Ookie Cookies *


----------



## mizzoutiger76

I'm so glad I found this thread! DS (3) and I are dying to go back but won't be able to afford it until Jan 2013.  I really needed something to hold me over until then 

So far we've had a Lilo & Stitch party and a Dinosaur party.  I was hesitant on how much my 3 year old would really be excited about having these evenings, but he really seems to be enjoying them! This weekend I let him pick the color of juice that dinosaurs drink and he really got into it   He drank his dinosaur juice all weekend  

Our parties are little low-key compared to some of the others but we enjoy the family time .  We've been using the suggested menus here and have been eating REALLY well these past two Saturdays 

Coming up this weekend, Pinocchio! Now I've got to look up what everyone is serving for this movie.

Have fun everyone!

**Oh and I'm DYING to try the Cheddar Cheese soup with pretzels, I love that idea! Unfortunately, it's going to have to wait a couple more months, I just can't eat soup in over 100 degree weather


----------



## ehough

We had our "Yogi Bear" night last night and go figure, the next movie DD drew out of the magic envelope is "Shrek". Oh man! Hopefully I will be back over here eventually- most of the movies in there are Disney and we keep getting the few non-Disney ones!


----------



## blueskiesandsunshine

Kari-B said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Oooh, I'm sorry I didn't save it (the scare report).  Never thought about it or had anyone ask to use something of mine. I'm not very computer savvy, so I don't usually make stuff like that. The name badges I found online.  Sorry




no worries. i might be able to put something together from the pics. just thought i'd give it a shot!

keep up the good work!


----------



## momabaarjo

ehough said:


> We had our "Yogi Bear" night last night and go figure, the next movie DD drew out of the magic envelope is "Shrek". Oh man! Hopefully I will be back over here eventually- most of the movies in there are Disney and we keep getting the few non-Disney ones!



I have Shrek planned for sometime in December...I am not sure why!  Think green and gross and you should come up with lots of fun ideas.

Don't worry about the movies being non-disney...I am doing ones that go with Universal Studios and posting those ideas!  I personally like to see any family movie nights posted...gives me ideas for my own plus it is great to see families spending some time together!


----------



## turtlegirl25

We just got back on Saturday and I was going to recreate some of our meals.  

*Pizza Planet*
Individual DiGiornio Pizzas
Caesar Salad
Individual Carrots Bags (didn't know they sold these)
Applesauce Cups
Minute Maid Lemonade (in our Resort Mugs )
Chocolate Chip Cookies


*Mama Melrose*
Rolls w/ butter
Spaghetti
Green Apple Slices
Small bottle of water
Spumoni Ice-Cream


I'm excited to see if my kids figure it out.


----------



## momabaarjo

Turtlegirl...what a fun idea!


----------



## Fall1

I think this is my favorite thread on the Dis   We did a Nemo night on Sunday.  We watched the movie in the afternoon.  We painted fish shaped magnets and painted coloring pages. 
For dinner we had octopus hot dogs, sea shell pasta shaped mac n cheese w/goldfish and blue ocean water to drink.
The kids had a blast!!
Here's DS playing while the movie is on.





DS, DD and DH painting magnets and pictures.





DS and DD at dinner!


----------



## Becc1

Our latest movie theme day/night was Pinocchio!  





Not alot of toys for this one so I went to the computer for help with some printouts for decor!

So we started the day off with the movie, even though we've seen this one fairly recently, it was still fun to watch!  For movies snacks we had Monstro the whale crackers, Jiminy chocholate covered crickets and Pinocchio nose pretzel sticks!  During the movie the kids did their usual coloring pages.
















Between the movie and dinner the kids cut out some Pinocchio puppets which I tied string to and they did an activity page.









Dinner was what else, stromboli!  This was a HUGE hit with the kids, they absolutely loved it, my oldest DS 16, raved about it so I took that as quite a compliment   I also made angel hair pasta with sauce just in case the stromboli was a bomb, lol.






Our centerpiece, my Jim Shore figurine













Dessert was a very last minute decision, I was having a hard time coming up with something and the kids said they wanted cupcakes so I used what I had and made Figaro and Cleo in a fishbowl cupcakes.





After dinner we made a wish upon a star and the kids put on a puppet show!


----------



## ehough

Yesterday we did Shrek night!

The menu:





(That's green goo, not go- I always forget that my frame is smaller than the paper!)

Playing pin the tail on Donkey:






The kids made gingerbread men:






The food- ogre oranges, Puss in Boots (green) beans, Fiona's fish sticks with green goo (green tartar sauce), and Donkey Ditalini (green spinach noodles). They also drank swamp juice (Sprite with gummy fish and worms in it) and we had Shrek Shakes for dessert (green Shamrock shakes):






And we pulled from the Magic Envelope for next week's- finally, another Disney movie!


----------



## Chicago Mo

MissMickee said:


> Just attended my nephews Peter Pan birthday party and it was AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pirate ship was just painted cardboard.  The cutouts were just that, cutouts from black posterboard.  Everything looked great and I knew you guys would appreciate it!



I've been going CRAZY looking for the "shadows" where did you find them?!?! I plan on doing that same thing for the kids B-day this saturday!!


----------



## shelbys mommy

I am looking for ideas for Flight of the Navigator, Who Framed Roger Rabbit & Mars Needs Moms. TIA!


----------



## momabaarjo

*Dinner & a Movie Weekend Double Feature:
Song of the South
Tom &  Huck
(September 3rd & 4th)*









This weekend we celebrated the end of summer and a long weekend in the cabin...and yet another chance to escape the heat the drought plaguing home.  We got to have our movie night again with the K Quad Cousins who live down the street from us and have a cabin down the hill from us (plus everyone is matched up with a same age cousin except K3...but she gets along with everyone).  I decided to pair 2 movies about the South as well as take advantage of the setting around us for activities to do with the movies...but only if the weather decided to cooperate...which it did not!  

DH loves Song of the South and it really is a great movie.  I know how politically incorrect it is but the music is wonderful and who does not love a good Uncle Remus story?!  DH wanted a copy of the movie several years ago...and of course this movie is not released any longer in the United States...so where do I go but eBay?!  He was so excited to get it in his Christmas stocking.  I had to do a lot of searching for Tom & Huck however...now I have a subscription to Netflicks (but my mom had a VCR tape).  The girls of course fell in love with Jonathan Taylor Thomas...who wouldn't he was such a cute kid!

*Activities:*
*Go Fishing (did not happen, instead it was cold and rainy)
*Play Marbles (forgot the marbles)
*Play Fishing Game (the batteries were dead...)

So what were we able to do?

*Make our own rafts and float them down the stream*





K3 works on her raft 





Ab & K4 work on their rafts





K2's raft floats...and we were all doubters!





Let's Race

*Make homemade ice cream and cobbler*





Goo helps make the cobbler...using Great Grandma's Recipe





K2 makes the homemade vanilla ice cream using Great Grandma's Recipe

*Menu:*

We had planned a fish fry with all the trimmings (fried okra, fried squash, cole slaw)...but since we could not fish...we went to town and had Mexican food (that is southern, isn't it...south of the boarder?!  ) And we had dessert back at the cabin...

*Peach Cobbler & Homemade Vanilla Ice Cream*







Last night we had our southern dinner...

*Southern Fried Chicken, Mac & Cheese, Fried Okra*






*Lemonade & Sweet Tea*






*Mississippi Mud Pie*



​


----------



## Chicago Mo

THANKS TO ALL OF YOU!!! 
i believe i will have everything ready for my triplets Birthday party this Saturday. 
I really wish they had only picked ONE theme.. all of Disney is a bit much! 
Promise to post pictures, plus i have to start a PTR. most if not ALL ideas from this board!!!


----------



## ehough

Today was Mary Poppins day!

The menu:






We made kites...






Fed the birds (tuppence, tuppence!)






Did some chalk drawings (this is a chimney)






Ate some food:






Danced like Bert:






And chose next week's movie- Beauty and the Beast!


----------



## jubelee1872000

Ooooooh BOY am I BEHIND..
here are some pics of our Pirates of the Carribbean Night a couple of weeks ago.

We had cracken spaghetti and Pirate ship garlic bread.
We did pirate tic tac toe and pirate stamping, we also decorated our own treasure chests and of course watched the movie..we watched #2
























I didn't get any good ones of them looking right at he camera!


----------



## jubelee1872000

Last week we did CARS

I got a bean bag toss from CVS, We did banks shaped liked cars from the dollar store, raced our cars on the table, and I got a tin with two cars games for $2.49 at CVS!! The $1 store had these fruit snacks with light up tongs they just loved. We just had pizza..lol..we also colored cars pictures and tried to watch the movie but the power went out mid-movie and it didn't come back on until morning time..


----------



## jubelee1872000

Last But not least was Alice in Wonderland!!!!! This was a favorite to put together and we also had guests which were my brother and sister in law.

I bought wafer cookies with a butterfly on the tray for absylum, put wings on a rocking house for a "horse fly" and did brownies with "EAT ME" picks in them, I also made cupcakes with checkerboard pattern, some with hearts some with red or white roses and some with spades and hearts. I made the crazy signs and the door as well as printed some pics of painting the roses red, a time for tea clock and the cheshire cat and white rabbit. I had on my alice shirt and white bunny ears..but i didn't get any pics of myself..ooops! We didn't really do crafts or activities other than decorationg and coloring alice pictures because we ran out of time..but we did watch the cartoon..we were going to watch the movie but it got too late so we opted for the shorter one..


----------



## Camshell

A Disney theme night at our house involves making a Monte Cristo sandwich just like you get in the Blue Bayou restaurant (Disneyland's Pirates of the Carribean ride).  We even make the black current dipping sauce. Yum!!!  

We put the Disney music on and feel like we're at the restaurant.


----------



## Graciesmom77

Ok I am a little behind in posting these, and I am aggravated because I can't figure out how to make these pictures smaller. I am using photobucket. Does anyone know if there is a way to make all pictures a medium size, or do I have to go into each pic and resize it? Pain in the derriere!

Anyways, here was last weeks party. My sister was in charge of this one and she choose Finding Nemo. It was so cute!




Sign on the door when we came in, even though she did it at my house! lol





The kids with their jelly fish craft.





The table all decorated up with Nemo plates.


























We had fish sticks, turtle eggs (grapes) Crush's Shells and cheese, though the pic didnt show up, Dorys Spritzers and Dessert Sushi.


It was a lot of fun. After dinner we watched the movie and as usual it was great!


----------



## MarieS

Great thread!  I was looking back over some of the posts for Lion King.  I was thinking of having a special meal and activity before going to the theater to see Lion King 3D.  

I found some ideas here.


----------



## momabaarjo

Camshell said:


> A Disney theme night at our house involves making a Monte Cristo sandwich just like you get in the Blue Bayou restaurant (Disneyland's Pirates of the Carribean ride).  We even make the black current dipping sauce. Yum!!!
> 
> We put the Disney music on and feel like we're at the restaurant.




 A good monte cristo!!!


----------



## momabaarjo

*Dinner & a Movie
Pinocchio
September 9, 2011*






I have to admit that I am not a real big fan of Pinocchio.  It just seems like too "dark" of a movie and too much adult "themes" for a children's movie.  With that being said, the kids had a great Friday evening.  The K-Quad Cousins are going to join us a couple times a month (they are going to WDW in March)...switching off between houses, the family that hosts does the meal and the other family comes up with the activity.  We hosted this week...

*Activity:

Made Puppets*










Even teenage girls can get into the fun (K1 and Ab)





K3 gets her puppet working


*Decorated Cookies *
(Jimny's When You Wish Upon a Star Cookies with Blue Fairy Dust)





K3 loaded hers with frosting and fairy dust

*Menu:*








Goo decided he was going to be the kitchen helper this week

*Stromboli*





*Figaro's Fruit Salad*





*Jimny's When You Wish Upon a Star Cookies* 
(German Cut Out Cookies)






*Blue Fairy Drink*





*Pinocchio's Snack Mix*





(Donkey Ears-Carmel Candy Corn, Pinocchio Noses-Pretzels, Chocolate Covered Consciences-Chocolate Covered Raisins & peanuts, Monstro-Goldfish crackers)​


----------



## Graciesmom77

We had a Toy Story movie night 2 weeks ago. We had Pizza Planet Pizza, Buzz's Breadsticks, Alien Juice, Rootin Tootin Fruit Salad and Toy Story cupcakes.






































We colored in little booklets I printed up from Disney Family and played Pin the Tail on Bullseye. We watched Toy Story 2, because TS3 makes me cry! 


























It was fun even though I didn't have a long time to prepare.

Next week my sis is in charge and she hasn't decided what she is doing yet. The week after that I am doing Dumbo and I can't wait. Circus food!!! Can anyone say fattening!


----------



## momabaarjo

shelbys mommy said:


> I am looking for ideas for Flight of the Navigator, Who Framed Roger Rabbit & Mars Needs Moms. TIA!



I found a recipe the other day for homemade MARS bars!?


----------



## momabaarjo

*Dinner & a Movie
September 16, 2011
Aristocats*






Did you know this was the last movie Walt Disney personally approved?

I have to admit, that I really love this movie (probably just for the song "Everybody wants to be a cat).  When Ab was about 6 adored this movie; that was the year that everything was about cats, she even dressed up as a cat for Halloween.  I bought her a Marie t-shirt for our trip and making a special Marie only autograph page...I sure hope we find her in Epcot. The voices are all familiar to me and I can picture the actors in real life.  I had not realized all the character names were a play on words...matching their personalities in some way.  How fun is that?  I read that Disney had scheduled a Part 2 in 2007 but it was cancelled when Disney bought Pixar.

The boys especially enjoyed this quote:

Marie: Me first! Me first! 
Toulouse the Orange Kitten: Why should you be first? 
Marie: Because I'm a lady. That's why. 
Toulouse the Orange Kitten: Oh, you're not a lady. 
Berlioz the Kitten: You're nothing but a sister!





Abigail insisted that our cat, Carmen had to watch the movie too.  Can you tell the cat is not too pleased about that idea?

*Activities:

Effiel Tower*













The kids rolled their eyes when I pulled this out...another one of those wood craft puzzles that say for ages 6 and up when in reality even an adult has a tough time putting them together.  They did it though and I am proud they stuck it out.


*Making Crepes*





I taught the kids how to make crepes...they had a lot of fun and want to make more!  Maybe we will have to do The Hunchback of Notre Dame in the spring.


*Menu:*






*French Dip Sandwiches (on French Bread) & Au Ju, French Fries, and of course creme de la creme de la edgar to drink*





*Crepes stuffed with French Vanilla Pudding, topped off with berries and whip topping*​


----------



## Fall1

We did Toy Story on Saturday night.  It was tons of fun.  We pretended to eat at Pizza Planet and had pizza, mozzerella sticks and fruit salad.  For dessert we decorated alien sugar cookies and the kids had fun with that.  We played pin the tail on Bullseye, they got a kick out of being blindfolded.


----------



## KariAnn0613

GREAT IDEAS!!!  We are starting our Movie Nights this weekend!  I feel very blessed to have all your wonderful ideas to use and incorporate into our night.  I'm very excited!!!  I'll share pictures as soon as I have them!


----------



## budafam

We did Ratatouille this past weekend but I didn't take any pictures   We had ratatouille of course... my son was not excited about eating RAT... lol!

Tonight I did Snow White on a spur of the moment.  I made chili and served it in acorn squash bowls (they kinda look like flowers) and I made a "Pick your Poison" dessert buffet with apples, peanut butter dip & different toppings.  Poor DD has a tummy ache and refused to eat any of it... she's lounging on the couch watching the movie.  DS dug right in though... finished his chili & munched on some poison apples.


----------



## momabaarjo

*Dinner & a Movie Night
September 18, 2011
Swiss Family Robinson*






Honestly, not one of my favorite Disney moviesand I think the kids agreed that it was pretty slow and in points very boring.  Of course, I had read up on the movie prior and was in shock about the treatment of animals on the set (of course this was many decades ago, and PETA would have a fit today).  I think I should have gotten the newer version to hold everyones attention, but I can say now that they will understand the tree house in MK now!

*Activities:

Coconut Races*











Not a great start to this activityGoo wanted to hold a coconut and Ab told him not to drop it. Guess what the first thing he did when he walked out the door.  I thought she was going to kill him!  The coconut only sustained minor damages so all was not lost but one of the brooms we were using bit the dust!  The kids had a blast hitting the coconuts up and down the driveway cement pad.

*Coconut Dissection*



















After we had beat the coconuts to death we decided to open them up and have a try.  I love the picture of Boo and the coconutsee any resemblance?  You can tell by Goos face that we was not impressed, he was expecting the coconut milk that you make pina coladas from (crème of coconut) and what you use to make pies with (sweetened shredded flakes).

*
Dinner:*

*Tropical Fruit Salad Served in Coconut Bowls, Swiss Casserole, and Pina Coladas*






*
With Swiss Bars for Dessert which Boo made (and were they yummy)*



​


----------



## momabaarjo

*Dinner & a Movie Night
September 30th
Phineas & Ferb Across the Second Dimension*







I have to admit, that I love Phineas and Ferb almost as much as the kids, the show is so well written and so clever.  What a great message it sends to kids to be creative in the summer...not just sit around in the house watching TV.  Goo has been bugging me forever to have a Phineas and Ferb night, so while dad and Boo went to the cabin during the weekend we pulled the couch bed out...got fast food to match the theme and had a great time watching the movie.

*Activity:*

*Paper Folding Perry Figure*





We also had a *air guitar contest *on the wii (but my camera battery died) and we played *Your So busted Balloon Pop *(sat on balloons and tried to see who could pop it first)

*Dinner:*

*Ab:*





Candace's Favorite Grill Cheese Sandwich made using Stinky Limburger Cheese with Platypus Eggs and Lemonade from Phineas and Ferb's Stand

*Goo:*




Corndog from Mr. Slushy Dog (where Jeremy works) with Platypus Eggs and Lemonade from Phineas and Ferb's Stand

*Dr. Doofen Schmirtz's Sundae-inator*








We went to a frozen yogurt bar, and I let Goo make his sundae just like he wanted for a change...the kids tell me there was an actual episode with a sundae-inator and here I thought I was being so cleaver! ​


----------



## twooley2

wow what an extensive list. I am impressed.. love what others come up with and do. Shows my disney obsession is o.k. and fun too.


----------



## BabyEeyore

I love your Phineas and Ferb night, momabaarjo!  Great job!


----------



## BabyEeyore

A couple of weeks ago we had our Jake and the Neverland Pirates movie night.  We all love this show so we definitely had to get the DVD when it came out.  

When DD woke up from her nap (or got up from her "quiet time"... she doesn't always take a nap anymore), she decorated a pirate hat.






Then she went on a treasure hunt.  I made her a really simple treasure map, but I'm not the best artist so it told her to go from her bedroom (bed) to the living room (TV) to the backyard (plants).






And that's where she found her treasure chest!  I can't remember where I got the template for the treasure chest.  I just googled it.    Inside was an eyeglass, pirate eye patch, and her choice of temporary tattoos.  She picked Izzy and, though not pictured, I had Scully and DH had Bucky.  











For dinner we had Awww, coconuts shrimp (DH's idea and I thought it was so cute!), spring roll-ed up maps, and grape cannonballs.






For dessert we had treasure map cupcakes.


----------



## thmar

The cupcake treasure map is such a cute idea.


----------



## momabaarjo

*Dinner & a Movie Night
Dumbo
October 1st*





Ab, Goo, K-Quad and their friend Donald joined us for movie night

This week the K-Quad hosted their first movie night at their house down the street.  K3 & K4 were excited all week when I picked them up in the morning for school (we carpool together...I take in the morning and their grandmother picks up in the afternoon).  Each morning they wanted to talk about what is in a circus and what we could do for Dumbo.  We decided that we would rotate weeks...1 family choose the movie, food, and host and the other family would come up with the activity.  This work great for the kids and moms...but the dads are another story and they just have to go along or stay home.  

The K-Quad chose Dumbo, not one of my favorite movies just because it breaks my heart when Mrs. Jumbo keeps getting passed over by the stork, then she gets locked away for protecting her baby from the mean boys making fun of Dumbo!  This was the first time my kids have seen the movie, yes I know it has a happy ending...

*Activity (our family does):*

*Made Circus Tents/Scenes*





Ab and Goo working on their tents












*Menu (K-Quad Family):*

I have to say the K-Quad did a super job on food...everything you could think of at a circus...





Popcorn, Circus Peanuts, Candy Corn, and Muscle Man Dumbells (prezel sticks & marshmellows)





Peanuts & Cotton Candy





Pretzels





Corndogs





Carmel Apples





Big Top Cupcakes





Ab enjoys a Snowcone​


----------



## momabaarjo

Dinner & a Movie Night
October 9th
Jungle Book






Ab was here for dinner, but had to go to Teen Mass when we watched the movie

We have been tryingfor months to do the Jungle Book movie night...we just never seemed to get it together, so I vowed to get it done since I ordered the movie from Netflixs and it came this week.  It is not that I don't like the movie, the time never seemed right and I really wanted the kids to try some Indian food and I just could not seem to pull the menu together.  The boys recognized a lot of the voices from other movies we have watched (Baloo...Thomas from the Aristocrats and Kaa...Winnie the Pooh)


*Activity:*

Paper Folding Tigers & Bears





Kaa Mobiles




I did not get a picture of the Kaa Goo made before the cat decided to play with it...


*Dinner:*

Kaa Pizza Roll Snake





Baloo Tossed Salad





King Louie Banana Pudding





A Taste from Mowgli's Home (Chicken Curry, Basmati Rice, Naan Bread and Nariyal Burfi/Indian Coconut Fudge)





Well at least I can now say I tried to make and eat Curry...





We loved the Naan Bread....







Thank goodness I had a back up food plan, my family decided that they did not care for Indian Food...except for the Naan Bread.  I am sure the REAL thing is a lot better than my humble attempt at Curry and I have to agree that I am not a big fan of the spice cardamom.​


----------



## ILuvGoofy4Real

Wonderful ideas!


----------



## momabaarjo

thmar said:


> The cupcake treasure map is such a cute idea.



I second that...what a cleaver idea!!!!


----------



## BabyEeyore

thmar said:


> The cupcake treasure map is such a cute idea.





momabaarjo said:


> I second that...what a cleaver idea!!!!



Thank you!  It was all thanks to Family Fun Magazine.  They have the best ideas!


----------



## BabyEeyore

Great ideas as usual, momabaarjo.  How fun to be able to get together with another family and do the movie nights!


----------



## Becc1

Our latest theme night was Snow White







Movie snacks were bunny shaped cheese crackers, fruit gems (fruit snacks) and mini oreos.















I was so happy to find the witch at a stand at a craft show a few weeks ago, I love the Disney villians and there isn't a whole lot of merchandise out there for them.






Our neighbors stopped by and joined us for the evening.  During the movie the kids did the usual coloring pages and we did a puzzle.  Why does every puzzle we own have exactly one peice missing from it?











After the movie we played find the dwarfs diamonds.  The kids took turns hiding the gems from each other.  They played this until dinner was ready.  It's amazing how something so simple can keep kids entertained!  The gems we used were paperweights that my MIL got as a gift but she thought they were tacky so of course she gave them to my kids who thought they were cool











Dinner was inspired by the dwarfs!  We had mini corndogs, mini bagel pizzas, and small bowls of mac and cheese.
















Desserts were mini chocolate eclairs and we made candied apples
















For a craft the kids painted ceramic figurines


----------



## debrapagliasotti

Love, love, love this thread!!! Its taken me 3 days to read through it all (and take lots of notes on my laptop), but the kids are super excited to start our Disney movie nights...and suprisingly, DH is on board too! I probably wont decorate for all of them, but perhaps a few (mainly b/c of the cost perspective). We have 2 trips booked for next year...one next Oct and one next Dec, so I think I may have to rent one of the Disney Halloween movies and get us started. 

Thanks to everyone for all the great ideas!!


----------



## earudick

I'm having a Girl Scout movie party and we're watching Santa Clause with Tim Allen in it this December.

I know all the normal Christmas crafts but I really want some crafts and food ideas that will go more specific with the movie.

Any ideas?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## blueskiesandsunshine

earudick said:


> I'm having a Girl Scout movie party and we're watching Santa Clause with Tim Allen in it this December.
> 
> I know all the normal Christmas crafts but I really want some crafts and food ideas that will go more specific with the movie.
> 
> Any ideas?
> Thanks for your help!



i love this movie!

one of the special features on the dvd is santa's favorite recipes, and it includes pizza, cookies, and hot cocoa. that would be a cute activity and food idea.

i would make a sign for the front door that says "north pole south," just like the one charlie has on his bedroom door.

you could also play the reindeer antler game. you split the group into teams and give each team a pair of nylon stockings and a 8-10 balloons (just blow them up with a hand pump, and not too much). you put the balloons in each leg then the team leader puts the antlers on her head.

one of my favorite things about this film is the snow globe that charlie gets from bernard. it would be cool to let the girls make their own. there are all sorts of kits available online.

good luck. and have fun. don't forget to share details when you're done.


----------



## earudick

Thank you. Those are great ideas!!  I didn't know the DVD had food recipes on it. Thank you and I will be sure to share. 

I love the song that Mrs Claus dances to nor the 2nd one. I might have that playing when they come in. 

The game sounds fun!
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## rcgrahamm

These are such awesome ideas. we are going to DL for the first time in December and i love the "countdown" idea!


----------



## DopeyDonald

We got back a little over a month ago and already have it bad again!    We're heading back in Sept 12' for the 3rd yr in a row and this time we're doing AP's!!  So to get us there we are doing theme nights thanks to this thread.  First night up: 
A Bug's Life.....

To start the evening off, we painted Caterpillars made from egg cartons.  The girls LOVED this.  (My son had TKD practice and couldn't make one).  Next up - thanks to the Terminix site - bug masks.  Once we had our centerpieces and head gear made we were ready for dinner.  

On the menu: Picnic style: Fried Chicken, potato salad, leaves (salad and sour cream and onion chips), caterpillars (grapes on skewers), cocoons (crescent rolls), and lemonade.  Dessert was Worms and Dirt of course. 

The kids and hubby LOVED this night.  They kept saying how awesome this was and we spent all of dinner discussing the next one.  We plan on doing one every other week or so. 

After dessert, it was movie time.  What a great movie - the kids and DH had never seen it and it had been like 10 yrs since I had.  Everyone loved it - and DH stayed awake for the whole thing - it must have been good  

All in all, a very successful night - thanks for all the great ideas - this thread is AWESOME.  The only thing new I really could add for A Bug's Life night would be the "cocoons". I actually didn't even start off thinking they were gonna be cocoons, i just made them as a side dish and after they were done cooking, I realized that that's exactly what they looked like!  So there you are....our first and certainly not last movie night!

Here are some pics of our night....
The girls hard at work paining their caterpillars...









Cassidy loving on "Rumplestiltskin"   (that's what she named him lol - we had read that today for my 6 yr old's school)





Rockin the bug mask





My 3 "bugs"





The table set with centerpieces and the movie night "poster".  The Picnic table cloth is one from my childhood that I love.  It was my grandma's and the thing I loved most from her house.... and it's totally 70's but whatever 





My bugs getting ready to eat





Getting ready to eat with Daddy - had to put this on so you could see the caterpillars to eat....





The Bug's Life Picnic





Dessert - worms and dirt - Yum!





This concludes this evening's festivities...I hope you had fun looking...and I hope I didn't post too many pictures!!


----------



## momabaarjo

What a fun bugs life movie night...congrats on your very first night...I am sure your children are addicted now!


----------



## momabaarjo

*Dinner and a Movie Night 
October 15
Monsters Inc*






Another movie night perfect for the holiday season with the K-Quad cousins...tonight's movie Monsters, Inc.  I remember when this movie came out...Boo was a little over and we took him and Ab to the movies.  I thought it was so cute that the little girl was named Boo.  This movie is a good one...and the voices of John Goodman and Billy Crystal could not be better choices. 

*Activity:*

*Laugh Factory Comedy Show*












We assigned the kids all to come up with 5 jokes each and we would create out own laugh factory comedy club.  The kids had so much fun telling jokes and there were quite a few laughs between the groans!

*Draw your favorite character*












*Dinner:*

*Lunch Bags*





I went and bought all those fun little things that normally I would not buy for lunches as a treat (individual packages of carrots/ranch dip & sliced apples/caramel dip, mini containers of Pringles, foot long fruit rollups, and juice boxes) and then everyone made their favorite sandwich.

*Eye Scream Sundaes*










I sat out a topping bar and let the kids go to town building their own sundaes...after all this is movie night!​


----------



## momabaarjo

*Dinner and a Movie Night 
October 9
The Mummy*






This afternoon it was a Universal Night, perfect for the Halloween season rapidly approaching...The Mummy.  I am a huge Brendan Fraser fan...there is something about his goofy charm that just melts my heart.  While these movies are certainly not my favorites that he has done, they are pretty good!  I was a little worried of the scare factor with Goo...but he had seen number 3 (probably not a very good parent letting him watch...but I do draw the line with a lot of PG-13 movies especially horror type movies).


*Activity:*
Egyptian Head Masks





Goo getting help from Ab on his mask...Ab and Goo just were not into making anything


*Dinner:*

Mummified Brains









Ab Making the Brains

Mummy Dogs, Egyptian Braclets (Curly Fries), Golden Treasure (Mac & Cheese), Rising Sun Drink










Goo making a mummy

Cockroatch Clusters (chocolate covered peanut & pretzel clusters) & Desert Sand (vanilla pudding with crushed vanilla wafers)




​


----------



## momabaarjo

*Dinner and a Movie Night 
October 22
Tower of Terror*






This week it was the K-Quad Cousins turn to host, and the movie of choice both celebrates Disney and the Halloween Season...Tower of Terror. Their mom was out of town, so their dad (my dh cousin took over and did a great job with the movie night). For some reason, I feel like I have seen this movie, but I can't tell you when or where!  It does a really good job on telling the background of the ride in DHS.  If you have been paying attention to my trivia game, this was the first movie made based on a theme park attraction.  Disney used it to test the waters, to see if people would watch movies based on rides...must of felt like it did because later we got POTC and we all know how that turned out!  

*Activity:*

*Ectoplasm Goo*















*Dinner:*

*Monster Fang with Goblin Slime (apples and caramel dip)*






*Ectoplasmic Pasta (Green Tinted Chicken Spaghetti)*






*Pumpkin Cake Desserts*




​


----------



## tchrrx

Thanks for the wonderful ideas!  We are taking DD on a surprise trip for her birthday in March.  We will definitely have some movie weekends before then.

This summer, we are taking the Adventures by Disney trip to the Grand Canyon, Sedona, and Arches Park.  Can you think of any fun movies and/or ideas that we can do for that trip?  Thanks!


----------



## arizonacolbys

I LOVE this thread!! My mind is on overload trying to sift thru so many great ideas!!  The Incredibles came in for me at the library this week, so it was a bit short notice, but I threw together a movie night for it last night to celebrate booking our Disney trip this week - only 11 months out....LOL

*The Incredibles
Oct 28th*
For dinner we had Syndrome's Spaghetti & then I made some homemade Kettle corn to munch on during the movie. I think my 3 year old would live on popcorn if we let her.  I decided to make the girls superhero capes yesterday morning & they were a hit! My 18 month old didn't wear hers more than a couple minutes (which is unusual for her, since she usually loves wearing costumes & hats) but, thankfully, my 3 year old loves hers & was wearing it again today!  

It had been years since we'd watched this one & we enjoyed it, but I think it's a little mature & maybe too intense for my little ones right now. We'll probably wait awhile to try it again.


----------



## BabyEeyore

A couple of nights ago we had a Nightmare Before Christmas movie night!






I decided to have a pumpkin-themed dinner in honor of the Pumpkin King.  We had a jack-o-lantern pizza...






... a hollowed-out, carved orange jack-o-lantern filled with fruit cocktail...






... and mini pumpkin pie bites for dessert!  I usually melt some chocolate and pipe on jack-o-lantern faces, but I wanted to use the new pie crust cutters DH got me.  






After dinner, we carved our pumpkin.  I know it's not the best picture of the pumpkin, but I wanted to include one DH took with our cat in it.  She's mostly black so we call her our year-round Halloween decoration.  






I had printed out some activity cards, but we didn't get to it.  They had stuff like "float like a ghost" and "crawl like a cat" and I think my DD (3) would have had a blast (I think we all would have) but we just didn't have time.  We're saving it for Halloween now.  

So after we carved and lit up our pumpkin, we sat down to watch the movie with our mini pumpkin pies and a glass of hot chocolate with a pumpkin Peep.


----------



## nancy drew

So Tinkerbell paid us a visit today.  Tinkerbell started visiting our house last summer, prior to our DLR trip.  Last summer she left a note and a treasure hunt and some little Disney gifts for the kids (Disney pajamas and flip flops), and proceeded to leave little gifts while we were in DLR.  Who knows how she got into our hotel room, but she did!  And she is at it again!  The kids came home from school and found this:






Tinkerbell had left some new Cars 2 pajamas on DS's bed, and a Mickey birthstone necklace on DD's bed, and a Cars 2 activity pack on each child's bed.  How did she know exactly what the kids would want????

It just so happens that I had food from each country featured in the movie available for dinner.  That Tinkerbell must have sprinkled her pixie dust in my kitchen too!!!  

Japan:






(I forgot about France, so I got some cheese, because you know, French people like fromage, right?  No photo of the cheese, though.  Cheese is camera shy.)

Italy:






It was noted that these foods are all round, like WHEELS!!!  Tinkerbell is GOOD at this stuff!

England:






That's warm cider with cinnamon.  Mmmmmmmmmm.  

We also happened to have some car-themed cookies from the auto show, so that was dessert.  The kids didn't really work on the Cars 2 coloring books, as they pretty much ate their way through the movie.  

It was fun, and I'm so glad Tink paid us a visit!  I'm going to try and be more proactive, perhaps inspired by tonight, and do one a week before our trip.


----------



## momabaarjo

What a fun CARS night...and what a great way to build up the trip for you children!


----------



## momabaarjo

*Dinner & a Movie Night
October 29
Haunted Mansion*








The K-Quad and even both dads joined us for this movie night at our house...guess the dad's could not resist a good Eddie Murphy movie.  This is probably one of my favorite movies that Eddie has done and one of my favorite Disney rides!  Before the movie started we did a little trivia about the movie...like look for the hidden Mickey's and basic information that is part of the ride and the movie.  The kids (and adults) had a great time trying to pick the stuff out of the movie.

*Activity:*

Made Haunted Mansions


















I had some 50% off coupons for Michael's so I bought each family a Haunted Gingerbread Mansion to decorate together.  Poor Ab got the task of putting them together so they were ready for the movie night...next time I promised her I would buy the preassembled ones!  The kids all had a great time!



*Dinner:*

*Madame Leota Dip with Various Body Parts to be dipped*





Green tinted fruit dip in a crystal ball type vase...Apples-fingers/ribs, grapes-eyeballs, and graham sticks-bones


*Ramsley's Frightful Potion with Michael's Worst Nightmare*





The kids loved the spiders in the ice cubes and the black sugar around the rim with the orange soda really made it look festive!

*Witches Broomsticks with Bats & Cobwebs Pasta*





I shaped the breadsticks to look like broomsticks and then made Baked Ziti using bow tie noodle pasta for the bats and added lots of extra cheese for the cobwebs.

*Ghostly Graveyard Dessert*










Goo got to make the dessert...we made a basic dirt cup recipe (chocolate pudding with ground up Oreos for the ground and dirt).  Then he decorated it with headstones (milano cookies) and peep Halloween shaped marshmallows.​


----------



## nancy drew

I love your Haunted Mansion night!  We do a big Halloween party with our neighbors every year, I'll have to remember some of those recipes to mix it up a little next year!


----------



## dismom75

I took my first crack at not completely borrowing ideas from this website when we had our Cars 2 theme night Friday night.  I had planned on giving my son the Cars 2 movie for Christmas but decided he'd be more excited if I surprised him with it during one of our theme nights.  

For the craft, I found a Cars 2 playdoh set at Safeway and a Cars 2 magazine with lots of activities in it.  I'm usually a little more creative with the crafts but decided to do this last minute.  

For the menu:  Francesco Bernoullis Italian Subs, Raoul ÇaRoules French Fries, Tow Mater Salad (tomato salad with tomatoes, mozzarella cheese, and basil), McQueens Race Car Apples (I used red apples and cut black grapes in half for the tires, attaching them to the apples with toothpicks), Luigi and Guidos Piles of Tires (mini donuts), Holley Shiftwells English Breakfast Tea 

A couple of these ideas were borrowed from someone who did a Cars (1) theme night but they worked great for Cars 2 also!


----------



## momabaarjo

*Dinner & a Movie Night
November 5
The Muppet Movie*






Tonight was a pretty low key movie night, the cousins were out of town for the weekend on a choir trip and dh/Boo went crane hunting all day...Netflixs movie came and it was a nasty day outside with the wind so I did this movie night on the fly!

*Activity:*

We really did not have any activity for this movie other than the food prep which Ab and Goo really got into making!

*Dinner:*

*Kermit Fruit Dip with It's Not Easy Being Green Fruit*











I found this great Kermit head idea on familyfun.com and bought some fruit dip, along with any green fruit I could find...kiwi, green apples, green grapes, and honeydew (although not in season it was a pretty yummy one).

*Not so Swedish Chef Meatballs*





Just a simple meatball appetizer recipe that I had using grape jelly and chili sauce!

*Miss Piggy in Her Stoll and Tastes Like Chicken Frog Legs*





Mini Hotdogs wrapped in creasant rolls and Hot wings (chicken strips for the kids)

*Animal's Drum Sticks with Ranch Dressing*






*The Rainbow Connection in a Jar*










I found this cute cupcake in a jar recipe...and although ours did not turn out as pretty...they sure were yummy...Ab and Goo had a blast making them.​


----------



## Chicago Mo

Anyone have any ideas for the night before Disney. I saw a post on here before but cannot find it!
i beg of you to help.


----------



## momabaarjo

Chicago Mo said:


> Anyone have any ideas for the night before Disney. I saw a post on here before but cannot find it!
> i beg of you to help.



*Mickey Shaped Pizza...Mickey ear cupcakes...
*I set the table using the Mickey colors - red tablecloth, yellow napkins, black plates, etc.
*Twas the night before Disney, 
and all through the house, 
no one was sleeping, 
because they'd soon see the Mouse! 

The children were stuffing 
their backpacks with treats-
coloring books and videos
and all kinds of sweets! 

*Maybe play an ABC game to see if you can list Disney park things that begin with each letter: Astro Orbiter, Buzz Lightyear, etc. 

*  Link:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31509977&postcount=471


----------



## Chicago Mo

momabaarjo said:


> *Mickey Shaped Pizza...Mickey ear cupcakes...
> *I set the table using the Mickey colors - red tablecloth, yellow napkins, black plates, etc.
> *Twas the night before Disney,
> and all through the house,
> no one was sleeping,
> because they'd soon see the Mouse!
> 
> The children were stuffing
> their backpacks with treats-
> coloring books and videos
> and all kinds of sweets!
> 
> *Maybe play an ABC game to see if you can list Disney park things that begin with each letter: Astro Orbiter, Buzz Lightyear, etc.
> 
> *  Link:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31509977&postcount=471



thank you!!!! i LOVE that poem!!! totally going to use it.
i'd like to do take out and NOT have dishes!!!Plan on watching the videos from past visit the night before??? 
i have someone dog/house sitting while we are gone so i don't want to mess a clean house  (it will be i promise!).. i'd hate for someone to sleep in my house and have it dirty ya know?? i also want to do something special for the morning of.
maybe... Tinkerbell was here spreading pixi dust or something very silly and magical!!! My triplets believe in every aspect of Disney magic and i want to keep that alive.. Mickey has already mailed them camera for their trip.. I wrapped very cheap camera in Mickey wrapping paper put it in an older Disney store box and threw in a mickey post card that i read to them..
i LOVE to over do things with them!!! 
thank you again!!!


----------



## MissMickee

DS's Toy Story Midway Mania birthday party was a HUGE sucess!!  It took TONS of planning so I'm SO behind on my posts here though.  I can't wait to catch up!!  So here goes...

The food







From left to right.  Hot dogs, candy (note the bullseyes... get it?  Bullseye?), bite-sized candy apples, and the "peanut" bags actually have circus peanuts in them.




The cake and cupcakes (see the close-up of them below), popcorn, TS fruit snacks, caramel apple lollipops, LGM marshmallow pops and cookie pops made to look like lollis.




The "popcorn" is mini marshmallows snipped into 1/2s, 1/3s and 1/4s on the tops and then sprayed with yellow food coloring spray.  Cool huh?!




Lemonade, soda, chips, animal crackers and Jessie's hat cookies.  And it's not visible in the close-up shots, but there's cotton candy hanging from the sign.  Can't have a Midway without cotton candy!

To be continued....


----------



## MissMickee

The games




Drawing inspiration from the ride in WDW, Shoot Camp, Hamm & Eggs and Spinning Tossers are named after games played on Toy Story Mideway Mania.

The game boxes are made from, just that, boxes.  Large cardboard boxes, covered with striped table cloth, from a roll.  Inside each is lined with wrapping paper then decorated, based on it's theme.  In total, the games run 12 feet long!




"Andy's Room"




"Army Men Shoot Camp"




"Hamm & Eggs"




"Al's Toy Barn"




"Buzz Lightyear's Flying Tossers"


The kids played the games and won tickets, which they got to turn in at the end of the party for prizes.  












To be continued...


----------



## MissMickee

The prizes




The kids picked a favor bag from here then filled them up, over here....




The prizes included.... Rexy's Ancestors (dino masks), Mrs. Potato Head Kisses (lip whistles), Mini Slinky Dogs, Pork Bellies (choc coins), Mr. Shark Squirters, Army Men, Mini Monkey Barrels, Wheezy Pops, Mr. Potato Head Glasses, Sherrif Badges, Ken's Superstar Glasses and more.  I got most at OrientalTrading.com.

Prizes in action....













To be concluded...


----------



## MissMickee

And what Midway would be complete without a Photo Booth?





I made LOTS of props with my Cricut.  I don't know how I ever lived without that thing.  lol  






















The end.


----------



## FloridaDreaming

Lisa,
I am speechless! That is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Chicago Mo

There are no words.. but can i hire you?!?!?


----------



## TinkPirateMom

Holy Cow Lisa! That is absolutely awesome! Can I hire you for my son's birthday party?


----------



## homeschoolmomof4

Wow!!  I'm in awe.  That was amazing Lisa!!  Can you adopt me??


----------



## Suz D

I predict 10 pages of awestruck replies to your post Lisa.  Your party is like nothing I've ever seen!  Absolutely unbelievably amazing!!!  Spectacular!  Hooray for you!


----------



## Chicago Mo

Suz D said:


> I predict 10 pages of awestruck replies to your post Lisa.  Your party is like nothing I've ever seen!  Absolutely unbelievably amazing!!!  Spectacular!  Hooray for you!



only 10? 
mark me down for 2! i told everyone about it!


----------



## Becc1

As always Lisa, you did an awesome job.  I saw your party on Catch my Party and loved it! Now my kids are begging for a Toy Story Mania day!


----------



## disney-akj

Wow!  I just found this thread!!  Amazing ideas and creativity!! I am so excited to have my first theme night tomorrow night.


----------



## DesertGal

Incredible!!!  What great attention to detail. How long did all of this take you?  You are Mom of the year!


----------



## MissMickee

Aww... thanks guys.  My plan is that, even if my kids don't remember what they GOT for their birthdays, they will NEVER forget their parties.  I'm trying to build memories.  

It takes me about a month and a half.  I spend a couple weeks researching, then about a month "building".  lol  Funny how it takes about 10 minutes to take it down and toss it in the trash though.    Luckily, DH did the tossing... I don't know if I could have.


----------



## MickeyP

That party was awesome!!!!! Is there any way you could post past parties? We all have party-envy right now.


----------



## MickeyP

I love the photo-booth. You saved 1000.00 right there!


----------



## MissMickee

MickeyP said:


> That party was awesome!!!!! Is there any way you could post past parties? We all have party-envy right now.



Click the Purple Patch link in my siggy. All my parties are there.


----------



## budafam

Miss Mickee - LOVE all of the parties!  You should've sold all of the Toy Story stuff on Craigslist... I'm sure someone would've scooped it up!


Would anyone mind if I started a website with these ideas?  I've been toying with the idea for awhile... I love having Disney movie nights and would like to expand into "other" movie nights as well... I thought it would be nice to have a website with all of the ideas, recipes, pictures, etc. and maybe some printables for activities?  

It would be a great winter project to keep me busy   Let me know what you all think... thanks!!!


----------



## Chicago Mo

budafam said:


> Miss Mickee - LOVE all of the parties!  You should've sold all of the Toy Story stuff on Craigslist... I'm sure someone would've scooped it up!
> 
> 
> Would anyone mind if I started a website with these ideas?  I've been toying with the idea for awhile... I love having Disney movie nights and would like to expand into "other" movie nights as well... I thought it would be nice to have a website with all of the ideas, recipes, pictures, etc. and maybe some printables for activities?
> 
> It would be a great winter project to keep me busy   Let me know what you all think... thanks!!!



thank that's a great idea!!! please send me the link!!!


----------



## nancy drew

budafam said:


> Miss Mickee - LOVE all of the parties!  You should've sold all of the Toy Story stuff on Craigslist... I'm sure someone would've scooped it up!
> 
> 
> Would anyone mind if I started a website with these ideas?  I've been toying with the idea for awhile... I love having Disney movie nights and would like to expand into "other" movie nights as well... I thought it would be nice to have a website with all of the ideas, recipes, pictures, etc. and maybe some printables for activities?
> 
> It would be a great winter project to keep me busy   Let me know what you all think... thanks!!!



I'd rather not have my photos and ideas on a website.  Thanks for asking before using them.


----------



## Chicago Mo

Because of you I had my Kiddo's Birthday party a huge hit. i just posted them in my trip report the link is in my Sig.


----------



## budafam

I won't use anyone's pictures on here since those are private of course but if you'd like them to be used, I'll have an email address on the website where you can contribute photos.  Ideas can be anyone's though... is the original creator of this thread still keeping it up to date?


----------



## Fall1

Lisa...the TSM party is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!  I can't even imagine how much time you spent on that, wow!!  Great job!


----------



## bearbear

Our movie nights started tonight. We are doing Snow white. I hope I can get some photos up in the next couple days


----------



## MeMom

MissMickee said:


> DS's Toy Story Midway Mania birthday party was a HUGE sucess!!  It took TONS of planning...



What a fantastic job you did on that!  It's no wonder it was an absolute hit.  The kids will likely never forget the good time they had.  I will surely be 'stealing' some of your ideas for future events.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

budafam said:


> Miss Mickee - LOVE all of the parties!  You should've sold all of the Toy Story stuff on Craigslist... I'm sure someone would've scooped it up!
> 
> 
> Would anyone mind if I started a website with these ideas?  I've been toying with the idea for awhile... I love having Disney movie nights and would like to expand into "other" movie nights as well... I thought it would be nice to have a website with all of the ideas, recipes, pictures, etc. and maybe some printables for activities?
> 
> It would be a great winter project to keep me busy   Let me know what you all think... thanks!!!



Please do not use my movie nights or photos for the web page.  I am the originator of this thread and I am toying with the idea of starting a web page and still may choose to do so.  Many thanks for asking first.


----------



## budafam

PrincessTigerLily said:


> Please do not use my movie nights or photos for the web page.  I am the originator of this thread and I am toying with the idea of starting a web page and still may choose to do so.  Many thanks for asking first.



Will you be updating the list soon?  There have been quite a few posts that aren't listed in the original post so I was just wondering...


----------



## Deffenm

I just booked a trip for the kids, myself, and my mom for spring break! We now have 13 weeks until we leave for our trip so we are going to do a movie every week until our trip.  This Saturday we are doing Beauty and Beast. DD got to pick out the first movie and then we will rotate.  

Having the index is wonderful, it made finding ideas very easy! Thank you to everyone who has contributed to this wonderful thread. 

For Beauty and the Beast I will set the table using the "good" dishes. We will eat by candlight. We will have chicken, potates, green beans, and rolls for dinner.  The kids will have hot chocolate and french crullers for dessert.  I have coloring pages for them to color while watching the movie.  My dd got the Disney Headbands game for her birthday so I am going to pull out the Beauty and the Best Characters and we will see if we can each guess who we are. 

I am very excited and can't wait to see which movies my kids pick.


----------



## Agent Wendy Pleakley

I'm pretty behind on my posts and have a few nights to do, starting with the Indiana Jones Birthday Party/Movie Night we surprised my husband with.  My girls were really into this one and everyone participated to make it a surprise.  We pretty much pulled the whole thing together in one afternoon--very spur of the moment which is sometimes more fun!

We set up the entryway to look like a jungle as my husband walked in.  Then there was a scroll (message printed on brown paper bag, crinkled to age it) directing my husband to his "gear" that he was to change into.  He was a very good sport and played along.

*Activities:*
We started the night with a scavenger hunt that I had set up.  They had to keep the lights off and used a flameless candle to search with.  For the clues, I again printed on crinkled brown paper bags.  The final clue led to a treasure chest I made containing candy, popcorn, and the movie.  It turned out super cute, but I forgot to take a picture of it.

*Decorations:*
We decorated with tons of paper snakes, spiderwebs left over from Halloween, green streamers crinkled to look like vines, leaves cut form tissue paper, jewels, and anything around the house that looked like it would be at home in an Indiana Jones movie.

*Food:*
Snake Bread and Pasta
Snake Cake
Poison Sodas with Eyeball fizzy sticks

My middle daughter is obsessed with duct tape and made a really cool whip.  All in all a really fun night!

Birthday Boy and his girls:






*FOOD*
Snake Bread:




Fizzing Eyeballs:




Snake Cake:




Poison Soda:





*DECORATIONS*





















Opening the first clue:




Searching for more clues:




Found one:









Duct tape whip:


----------



## Deffenm

Looks like you had a great time.  My oldest DS picked this for his birthday theme when he turned 10. He loved it!  The kids said this was the best party they had been to.  

I used brown mailing paper and twisted it into vines, I painted a small foam cooler with gold paint for the teasure chest and the kids had to find, my dh taped together several large boxes into a maze like shape and we timed the kids to see who could crawl through the "cave" the fastest, I used a kidded pool filled with bird seed and the kids had to dig through and find treasure, I setup targets and the kids had to see if they could hit target using nerf guns, I also hid a the cup for the holy grail.   For food we had red jello in monkey head cups for brains, had grapes for eye balls, and other finger foods.  I think I had more fun putting the party together then the kids had. 

I am really looking forward to our Beauty and the Beast night on Saturday.


----------



## Deffenm

We did our Beauty and the Beast night last Night.  It was fun.  We had a fancy dinner of "Beastly steaks", Mrs. Potts Mashed potatoes, french french bread, salad.  We had French crullers for dessert.  We ate by candle light.  We colored pictures of Belle and Beast while watching the movie.  We also played Disney Headbands but only used Beauty and the Beast characters.  We also marked off the first day on our count down calendar.  Our next movie night is Toy Story 3.  I will try to remember to take pictures this time to share.


----------



## Deesknee

MissMickee said:


> Aww... thanks guys.  My plan is that, even if my kids don't remember what they GOT for their birthdays, they will NEVER forget their parties.  I'm trying to build memories.
> 
> It takes me about a month and a half.  I spend a couple weeks researching, then about a month "building".  lol  Funny how it takes about 10 minutes to take it down and toss it in the trash though.    Luckily, DH did the tossing... I don't know if I could have.



Tons of credit to you!  IMO you are making wise choices on where to put the priority when it comes to birthday parties.  My oldest are 20 now and they don't remember many of their gifts, but they certainly remember their parties. However, I was NEVER as creative as you. BTW, it's not just your kids that remember it. Which, as your kids become teens, is nice to have their friends remind them what wonderful parents they have! lol

your party is inspiring!


----------



## ImaDVCwannabe

Hello all, we started our Disney nights back in October but with the holidays I haven't had the time to post. I am going to do all 4 at once. 

First up: The Nightmare Before Christmas

Food~ Movie Snacks: Corpse Corn (popcorn with candy corn) and The Pumpkin King cheese ball with tombstone crakers
Main Course: Dr. Finkelsteins Brain Food (brain jell-o mold) and Zero's Bones with Vampire Blood (bone shaped quesadillas with pizza sauce) Frogs Breath punch and for dessert Jack Skellington cupcakes












Activities~ My girls decorated Christmas cookies with Halloween colors. I cut out Christmas trees and made one side green and the other black, they decorated one side with Christmas embellishments and the other with Halloween ones. We also made Jack Skellington maskes and played Halloween tic tack toe. 











For decorations I had the usual Halloween stuff out but I added a black table cloth to our table and put a Halloween Town sign on our front door. The girls really enjoyed this Disney night. 








Up next: Monsters Inc.

Food~ Movie Snacks: Tenticles, Monster Bones, Monster Eyes and Monster Slim (cuccumbers, carrots, raddishes and ranch dip with green food coloring)
Main Course: Brown Bag lunches. Chicken salad sandwich, chips, apple, juice boxes and for dessert lemon snow cones of course.









Activities~ Tonight was kinda low key so the only activities we had tonight were to make door hangers and color some Monsters Inc. pictures








Next up: The Incredibles

Food~ Main Course: The Incredible Family Dinner. Steak, potatoes, broccoli and Dash's lightning juice. For dessert we had Frozone's sundae bar. 

Activities~ The girls had to come up with their super power and make super hero capes. After they made their cape they colored some Incredible pictures.









For decorations tonight I only did our table, but the girls thought it was pretty cool.





And our most recent Disney night and the girls favorite so far: Snow White

Food~ Movie Snacks: Pretzels with beer cheese dip
Main Course: German sausage, warm German potatoe salad, dwarf forest (broccoli) and beer (root beer that is) for dessert we had a pick your poison carmel apple bar





Activites~ The girls first put together a snow white puzzle, then we made tissue tube dwarfs and then finished the night mining for jewels. I put stones and fake jewels in a bucket full of rice and let the girls sift through it with pie tins that I had cut holes in. They loved it!!
For decorations tonight I put a red table cloth on the table with a Snow White doll in the center. I then put out our white china plates and our beer mugs. In the living room I put up fake trees and placed jewles and the girls stuffed animals around the room. 









Next week we are doing Lilo and Stitch I am very excited!!
P.S. sorry the pictures are so large for some reason I can't get them any smaller tonight


----------



## Chicago Mo

Awesome ideas!!!
LOVE the Jack Night!!! Think it is about time i start this back up.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

We had a Pop Century Party yesterday, we're 17 days from our trip and have done so many movie days, we thought we would have a resort day instead!  There are pics in my PTR:

*PoP Century Party!*


----------



## Deffenm

Thanks for sharing your Pop Century party.  That will be the last one we do before our trip.  Only 86 more days.   The kids have never stayed there before so I thought it would be fun to do a Pop party to get them excited for our hotel stay.


----------



## JessicaKnits

Posting all of our theme nights we have been having in preparation for our March trip!  I got all of the ideas from this thread!

First up is Lady and The Tramp...

I tried to do a Tony's theme...





Place setting...





Homemade meatballs (used ground turkey instead of veal)





Homemade artichoke dip





Biltmore Estate Chenin Blanc





Dinner!





Chocolate Chai Mousse


----------



## JessicaKnits

Place setting.















Grilled Chicken Skewers





Grilled ham with grilled pineapple, delicious!


----------



## JessicaKnits

Place Setting





Roasted Red Pepper Hummus on the right, Olive Hummus on the left, with fresh pita.





Kabobs with couscous and grilled veggies





Sangria with diced granny smith apples.





Abu's Monkey Bread


----------



## JessicaKnits

Place Settings















Tea Sandwiches





Pastries


----------



## JessicaKnits

Brat with kraut and brown mustard, side of German potato salad





Apple Pie with vanilla bean ice cream


----------



## JessicaKnits

Stromboli's


----------



## JessicaKnits

Homemade Mac and Cheese





With an Ursula dog





Under the sea dessert (Swedish Fish, vanilla pudding and Nilla wafer "sand")


----------



## JessicaKnits

Place Setting





Car Philly Cheesesteak sandwiches










Tire Snacks





Mater Oil (actually homemade blackberry lemonade)





Car Sundaes


----------



## JessicaKnits

Homemade pepperoni pizza (the pepperoni)





Pasta salad and caesar salad

I also made puppy chow for dessert.


----------



## budafam

JessicaKnits - LOVE all your different dishes!  So cool


----------



## Chicago Mo

Those are great! How many dish settings do you have!!! awesome.


----------



## JessicaKnits

Chicago Mo said:


> Those are great! How many dish settings do you have!!! awesome.



Haha, only 3.  Everyday, holiday china (the black and whte), and then the ones for Aladdin are actually plastic! (even the wine goblets) for outdoor use.  All the others are paper plates from factory card outlet!


----------



## Chicago Mo

JessicaKnits said:


> Haha, only 3.  Everyday, holiday china (the black and whte), and then the ones for Aladdin are actually plastic! (even the wine goblets) for outdoor use.  All the others are paper plates from factory card outlet!



beautiful!!!


----------



## ImaDVCwannabe

JessicaKnits, 

I love all your ideas you did a great job. I also made note that you have knits as part of your user name which kinda makes me smile because it leads me to believe that you are a knitter? If so yay there is another knitter/disney freak out there its not just me lol


----------



## mom0299

Subbing.  I don't want to lose this.


----------



## Becc1

I've been MIA from the boards for a bit so I have a few nights to catch up on.

First one is Harry Potter






Movie snacks






Cockroach clusters






Licorice wands, unicorn horns and Dumbledore's favorite lemon drops






Cauldrons filled with gummy worms and body parts






Decor











Activities

For Transfiguration class the kids watched capsules "magically" turn into sponge animals











For Defense Against the Dark Arts class the kids played the Mad Eyed Moody eyeball toss











Potions class had them mixing different flavored syrups to make their own drinks






Dinner

Bangers and mash and Butterbeer
















Dessert

The kids got to decorate their cupcakes with these cute sprinkles I found


----------



## SgtClaymore

Sounds like this is going to be a fun family night! I love the ideas!!!


----------



## Becc1

Winnie the Pooh double feature












Decor

Didn't go out too much because I had just decorated for Christmas and didn't want to take anything down so I mainly stuck to the tabletop.  And yes the napkins are for a 1 yr old b-day party but that was all the store had with Pooh on it 







Dinner






Kanga - Roo pita pockets stuffed with chicken and cheese






Piglets in a blanket






Tigger tails






How cute is this honey bottle?






Dessert was a bit of a fail.  My Owl cupcakes were not coming out the way they were supposed to so only one made it to the table






Activities

The kids did the usual coloring pages during the movies then played Pin the tail on the Eeyore


----------



## momabaarjo

Lisa-
So glad to see you back posting...I have missed you so much!


----------



## momabaarjo

*Dinner & a Movie Night:
Snowball Express
January 29, 2012



*

The kids have been begging to get start doing dinner and a movie night since we got home.  In fact, they asked on the plane home if we were going to continue doing movie nights (how could I resist?).  I am going to scale back and just do the dinner and the movie part, unless I find a craft we just have to do.  It just seemed like the craft was rushed most of the time.  So here is our first on since our trip...

DH and I both remember seeing Snowball Express as a children, which did not make the boys to excited to see and "old" movie (dd was at a party), but it is movie night...so deal with it, right?  I loved seeing Harry Morgan (of MASH fame) and I think I remember having a crush on Dean Jones (OMG) when I was little.  In the end, I think the boys laughed the hardest of all of us...end fact they wanted to know if they could watch it again!

*Menu:*

*Snowball Express Subs with a side of Skis*






*Blizzard Fruit Salad *






*White Out Drink*




(I had planned hot chocolate, but it was just too nice outside for that.)


*Snowball Cookies*



​​


----------



## dancin'girl

I found a great book at my kid's scholastic book fair - Disney: The Little Big Book of Family Classics. It includes 101 dalmations, aladdin, alice in w, bambi, beauty and the B, Bug's Life, Cinderella, Dumbo, finding Nemo, Hercules, Jungle Book,Lady & the tramp, Lilo & Stitch, lion King, Little Mermaid, Monsters, Inc, Mulan, Peter Pan, Pinocchio, Pocahontas, Sleeping Baeuty, Snow White, Toy Story and Winnie the Pooh.  But it doesn't just include the stories, each title includes a Q&A page (great for a quick trivia game), a craft page, movie quote page and a recipe. It really has some cute ideas! I'm going to switch it up this year - still watch some movies, but also read some stories instead.


----------



## Becc1

momabaarjo said:


> Lisa-
> So glad to see you back posting...I have missed you so much!



Thanks Tammie, it's been a busy few months but I'm happy to be back  I'm making it my priority to read your TR tonight, I have lots to catch up on, including finishing my own TR


----------



## debrapagliasotti

Love the Disney movie nights. We have done quite a few over the last few months. 

Any ideas for Black Cauldron or Chitty Chitty Bang Bang?


----------



## Fall1

debrapagliasotti said:


> Love the Disney movie nights. We have done quite a few over the last few months.
> 
> Any ideas for Black Cauldron or Chitty Chitty Bang Bang?



For the Black Cauldron, you could do some apples dessert for Gurgi's "munchings and crunchings"...maybe apple cobbler?
Maybe soup from a crock pot which could be the Cauldron.


----------



## Fall1

debrapagliasotti said:


> Love the Disney movie nights. We have done quite a few over the last few months.
> 
> Any ideas for Black Cauldron or Chitty Chitty Bang Bang?



For the Black Cauldron, you could do some apples dessert for Gurgi's "munchings and crunchings"...maybe apple cobbler?
Maybe soup from a crock pot which could be the Cauldron.


----------



## debrapagliasotti

Fall1 said:


> For the Black Cauldron, you could do some apples dessert for Gurgi's "munchings and crunchings"...maybe apple cobbler?
> Maybe soup from a crock pot which could be the Cauldron.



Awesome, thanks for the ideas


----------



## rickflair786

1. Throw a mouse party
2. Wonderland to jungle party
3. Throw a Pirate Party
4. Disneyland party
5. Disney Cruises


----------



## JessicaKnits

We are staying at CSR, so I made some fajitas in honor of our new home for 9 days.


----------



## JessicaKnits

Hercules was super easy.  We went to our local gyro place and ordered a "family" gyro.  It was supposed to serve a family of 4.  It was awesome because they box everything up separately so we could each make our own gyro.  This family gyro ended up making us 8 gyros.  I had to go out and buy more pita in order for everything not to go to waste!










Gyro Meat.  This was lamb.





Veggies and tzatziki.  There was regular lettuce on the bottom, raw onion, tomato cilantro and lime wedge.





Fresh pitas.





Baklava for dessert.


----------



## JessicaKnits

I think crepes are a great idea for the Aristocrats.  Our grocer sells pre-made crepes in the produce the department.  They are a little hard to get used to working with, but taste just like the real deal and are a lot less frustrating than trying to make them myself.





This was a savory crepe, filled with sauteed mushrooms and swiss cheese and topped with homemade hollondaise sauce and a touch of seasoned salt.





For dessert I made a Nutella Banana Strawberry crepe.  Super easy and delicious!  Peanut butter and Jelly would be equally delicious!


----------



## momabaarjo

*Dinner & A Movie Night
February 18, 2012
The Rescuers



*
With Mardi Gras season quickly coming to a close (can you believe the start of it we were finishing up the last day of our trip with dinner at Ohana at this time) I thought it would be a great night to pull out Ab's favorite movie when she as 4...The Rescuers!  Would you believe that I remember seeing this movie when it came out!  With the movie being set in the Bayou...why not make it a Cajun type of night!

*Abita Rootbeer*





Label says it is made with pure Louisiana Cane Sugar

*Jambalaya with some Crusty French Bread*






*King Cake with Pecan and Prailine Filling*





No one has found the baby yet...guess someone will tomorrow since I am not letting them eat the whole thing tonight.  My goodness this was yummy!​​​


----------



## brooklyn615

Everyone has such excellent ideas!!  I love looking thru everyones posts!  I am making notes so that I can do these nights at my house, I am sure my family will enjoy them!

Subbing!


----------



## Becc1

momabaarjo said:


> *Dinner & A Movie Night
> February 18, 2012
> The Rescuers
> 
> 
> 
> *
> With Mardi Gras season quickly coming to a close (can you believe the start of it we were finishing up the last day of our trip with dinner at Ohana at this time) I thought it would be a great night to pull out Ab's favorite movie when she as 4...The Rescuers!  Would you believe that I remember seeing this movie when it came out!  With the movie being set in the Bayou...why not make it a Cajun type of night!
> 
> *Abita Rootbeer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Label says it is made with pure Louisiana Cane Sugar
> 
> *Jambalaya with some Crusty French Bread*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *King Cake with Pecan and Prailine Filling*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one has found the baby yet...guess someone will tomorrow since I am not letting them eat the whole thing tonight.  My goodness this was yummy!​​​



Love your Rescuers night, I wish I had thought of it!  We did a little Mardi Gras dinner here on Fat Tuesday and I also made a Kings Cake but yours looks a million times better than mine did!


----------



## Becc1

Mickey Christmas specials











Because we are always so busy around the holidays I decided to do a theme day instead of night and we had a brunch instead of dinner.  

Decor - I just pulled together a few Christmas Mickey things from our decorations which of course were already up!
















Food - Breakfast foods, Fab 5 waffles, eggs, hash browns and toast





















Activity/Craft - During the shows the kids did some coloring pages and a couple of puzzles.  Afterwards they decorated some Disney ornaments.


----------



## Becc1

Ratatouille Night






This is one of my DH's favorite Disney/Pixar movies.  My kids had lots of fun this day because I let them help out alot with prepping dinner and the cupcakes they pretty much did all by themselves!











Cheese and crackers to snack on while watching the movie











Dinner was ratatouille, grilled chicken and rice











Dessert was cupcakes, I had found thesse cute mice gummies to top them with but one of my own mice (aka my kids) had gotten into the package and left me only 3 






After dinner the kids looked through a few kids cookbooks that we have and wrote down some new recipes that they want to try out.











We made these cute mouse puppets as a craft (yes I know Remy is technically a rat but you don't find too many rat crafts, lol)


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

Becc1, I like all your serving bowls and plates!


----------



## momabaarjo

Lisa...Emily's hair has gotten so long!  And the boys are growing up too!  I am so glad that the movie nights continue...poor Goo thinks we need to do one every Friday, but I am burned out...2 a month with just a special dinner is about all I can handle.

The king cake was EASY...I found the mix at World Market!  Man it was yummy!


----------



## Becc1

momabaarjo said:


> Lisa...Emily's hair has gotten so long!  And the boys are growing up too!  I am so glad that the movie nights continue...poor Goo thinks we need to do one every Friday, but I am burned out...2 a month with just a special dinner is about all I can handle.
> 
> The king cake was EASY...I found the mix at World Market!  Man it was yummy!



You are better than I am, we are only doing 1 a month and then when we get closer to our next trip we'll do 2.  We have started doing non Disney nights, DH was jealous so he's requested a few big kid movies, we've done Talladega Nights so far and our dinner was a recreation of their dinner scene with everything frrom their sponsors, lol.


----------



## Becc1

To celebrate Valentine's Day we had a Sleeping Beauty night!

















Movie snacks






Coloring pages and a puzzle while we watched the movie











Our dinner was chicken cordon bleu, rice pilaf and roasted veggies











For dessert we made a birthday cake for Aurora, it was my DD's idea to make it half blue and half pink like the scene in the movie when the faries were fighting over the color for her dress!






As an activity the kids picked "berries" like Aurora, which were fuzzy pom poms that I taped all over the walls


----------



## Becc1

Dr, Seuss's Birthday
















Dinner was what else, green eggs and ham with pancakes and for drink we had Pink Yink Ink Drink
















Dessert was Thing 1 and Thing 2 cupcakes


----------



## ImaDVCwannabe

deleted post. Photobucket will not resize my pictures for some reason


----------



## hmack

DUMBO

No pictures to share - but here's our menu:
Dumbo

Entrée:
Dumbos Grilled PBF (peanut butter and marshmallow fluff)
Or
Timothys Grilled Cheese 

Sides:
Elephants can Fly Fries
Mamas Jumbo Fruit Salad
Priss Popcorn

Dessert:
Clown Cupcakes

Beverages:
Light as a Feather Fruit Punch
Or
Ringmasters Root Beer


Activity:
Making the Clown cupcakes: I made the funfetti cupcakes and the kids frosted them and used some icing gel, mini m&ms and chocolate chips, and sprinkles and whatever else they could find and made clown faces on the cupcakes.

We hope to do this once a month between now to November.

I'm so glad that my girls are 12 and 17 and still love this family time.


----------



## reginaastralis

Thanks for these ideas!  I love this so much!


----------



## reginaastralis

Ok, I just read this entire thread.  It took about three days, lol (good thing I'm on Spring Break) and I'm excited.  We are starting our Movie Days this Sunday with the Muppet movie.  I marked down from then until the end of summer and it's 21 weeks ... I plan on using some of these ideas for themed weeks, to give the kids some activities to do, or else it will be one looooooong summer.

Thanks again ladies!!


----------



## CatesRDisneyFans

I am so glad I found this post.  I will be using a lot of these ideas for our Disney dinner nights.  We are having our first one this weekend to kick off our trip planning.  I bought a package of Mickey plates and cups (nothing says party like decorated plates).  I haven't decided on the food yet but will be making cupcakes for desert.  We are going to make a countdown chain (88 days to go), make a list of our top 5 favorite things we want to do in each park during our trip and try to come up with a few pixie dusting opportunities (random acts of kindness) that we can do in WDW to help spread the magic.


----------



## momabaarjo

*Dinner & a Movie Double Feature:
Darby O'Gill & the Little People
The Gnome Mobile
March 13, 2012*









​

I know it was a little early for St. Patrick's Day, but I really wanted to celebrate with these movies and I knew we would be out of town...so we pretended to have St. Patrick's Day on Tuesday instead of Saturday, even dressing up in green.  Growing up I remember watching the Gnome Mobile, which was one of me and my 2 sisters favorite movies!  What I remembered most was Violet "catchin" Jasper.  When we put the movie on, the first thing my kids said was, those are the Mary Poppins kids.  Yes, sure enough they were and in the movie credits they are identified as the Mary Poppins Children.  I wonder what happened to them and if they came yet more casualites of childhood stardom.  The rest of the week the kids called each other Doodees, and they enjoyed it so much that they took the movie up for their aunt and cousins to watch (which my sister was really excited about).  Our other movie was Darby O'Gill and the Little People...ahh a young Sean Connery, sigh!  I love pulling out these "old" Disney movies for the kids, and they really seem to enjoy them!

*Menu: *
Corned Beef & Cabbage





Irish Soda Bread 




Made by Ab


Irish Potato Candy




Made by Boo


Chocolate Mint Ice Cream Bars










Lucky Leprechaun Limeade


​​


----------



## momabaarjo

reginaastralis said:


> Ok, I just read this entire thread.  It took about three days, lol (good thing I'm on Spring Break) and I'm excited.  We are starting our Movie Days this Sunday with the Muppet movie.  I marked down from then until the end of summer and it's 21 weeks ... I plan on using some of these ideas for themed weeks, to give the kids some activities to do, or else it will be one looooooong summer.
> 
> Thanks again ladies!!



These nights are so much fun, and they really pass the time!



CatesRDisneyFans said:


> I am so glad I found this post.  I will be using a lot of these ideas for our Disney dinner nights.  We are having our first one this weekend to kick off our trip planning.  I bought a package of Mickey plates and cups (nothing says party like decorated plates).  I haven't decided on the food yet but will be making cupcakes for desert.  We are going to make a countdown chain (88 days to go), make a list of our top 5 favorite things we want to do in each park during our trip and try to come up with a few pixie dusting opportunities (random acts of kindness) that we can do in WDW to help spread the magic.



Love the special mickey plates and cups...what a great idea to do pixie dusting...please share the ideas that your family comes up with!


----------



## soinlove808

I am loving all these ideas... Cant wait to try some out,


----------



## mothergothel

This thread is great!  We already do a family movie night every week & 9 times out of 10 it's a disney movie (the kids take turns choosing the movie).  I can't wait to incorporate some of these ideas into our weekly family movie night!


----------



## MeMom

From a granddaughter's birthday yesterday - a Little Mermaid theme.

The birthday girl posing pre-party time.






Welcome to the ocean!






Mermaids arriving.






Grandchild #3 is that baby bump on my daughter (on the floor).

The craft was a picture frame with themed foam stickers.











Outside play.






Snackish things.






Treasure hunt.

The list of things to find was written by the big kindergarten sister. 











Sweet little hands loved digging in the sand to find the next treasure called.






Gift table.






Cake and ice cream (in little sand pails).











Presents.






Photo op for each girl.  The pictures will be given to them to put in their frames.






Goody bags for each mermaid to take home.






It was very simple and easy, and the little girls enjoyed themselves.


----------



## Fall1

We did a Three Caballeros night last night, so fun!!  We played Donde Esta Donald?  (where is Donald, thanks to idea here!) and we colored Mexican hat pictures!
The menu wasn't so on point, but we had American Chop Suey and each had 3 mini cupcakes.


----------



## tmfranlk

Hi all! I apologize if this has been asked a lot, but with the search down and the fact that it's been awhile since I've been on here I'm hoping someone remembers...

A few months back (probably many, yikes) hadn't someone started a continuation of the first post indexing each movie. If so, does anyone know where it is? I'm finally making plans for our first movie night and we're doing Tangled. Of course, it's the one movie I haven't seen so I'm searching for ideas. Got the Family Fun link so that's helping! Just gotta figure out the food.

Thanks!!


----------



## MissMickee

Hi gang!  Another birthday party down... time to share LOTS of pictures!  

This time we did _Tangled_.


The invitation





The cake





The favors - hats for Princesses and Ruffians





Watercolors with personalized liners





The photo ops - Rapunzel's tower and Flynn's sign (with NOSES!)










To be continued...


----------



## MissMickee

Welcome to the Snuggly Duckling!


























We enjoyed braided sandwiches (pizza and ham and cheese), cheese & crackers, preztel ducklings, pb&j ducklings, grapes, strawberries, blueberries and root beer.  I wanted to make hazelnut soup, but didn't figure it'd go over very well at a 4 year old's birthday party so I made "fake" soup instead.  I put some butterscotch pudding in little cups and sprinked it with hazelnuts.   Don't you just love our plates!!??

To be continued....


----------



## MissMickee

The dessert table... brace yourself for awesomeness.   






I did the painting myself.  *swoon*  It's now hanging in DDs bedroom, along with the curtains and lanterns.  I couldn't possibly throw it away!









































I went with an art theme for the dessert table, since Rapunzel loves to paint.  We enjoyed Jello boats, paint palette sugar cookies, Rice Krispie Treat paint brushes, paint brush pretzel rods, Magic Golden Flower punch, Maximus' apple cake pops, painted popcorn, marshmallow pop paint buckets and mini pies.  I just love all the colors! 

To be concluded....


----------



## MissMickee

Activities - The kids painted canvas' with an initial sticker on them.  After they were painted, we removed the sticker.











We did a balloon pinata.  The kids popped some of Maximus' apples and there were toys, candy and confetti inside.











And lastly, I made sun banners for over the painting tables.






We're going to Disney again in June, so I'm going to start up our movie nights again soon.  I'm so excited!  The kids don't know we're going.  I'm hoping to do one of those BIG reveals the morning we leave.


----------



## tmfranlk

Thanks for sharing, Lisa!! Perfect timing for my question.


----------



## MissMickee

Too funny, Tia!  I think we were posting at the same time.  Glad I could help!  On a side note:  You NEED to see the movie!  It's awesome!


----------



## tmfranlk

MissMickee said:


> Too funny, Tia!  I think we were posting at the same time.  Glad I could help!  On a side note:  You NEED to see the movie!  It's awesome!



I agree! I love even just the bits and pieces I've seen and the short Happily Ever after is so cute. DD9 went through a long stage of refusing to watch most animated movies and particularly princess ones in fear that there would be scary parts. She's finally made it past that and really wants to see it now. She got it for Easter so I'm more than ready to finally watch it!


----------



## tmfranlk

Yay, search is back! Now I'm armed with my ideas and ready to go for Friday. I'll try to remember to take pictures. Of course, right after I decided to do Tangled we started on some Africa stuff for schoolwork so I guess I should really do Lion King or something, but oh well. We'll do that when we get to the Camp Minnie-Mickey themed section of our massive WDW unit study. DD9 has been dying to see Tangled so I really want to do it first.


----------



## Becc1

Another great Birthday party Lisa!


----------



## Becc1

The Muppets Movie







Fruit platter to snack on while watching the movie











Dinner, Miss Piggy's in a blanket, Kermit the Frog legs (chicken drumsticks) Swedish Chefs Swedish meatballs and smilie fries, just because the muppets make us smile 


























Dessert was Rainbow Connection rainbow sherbert






No major craft or activity this night but we did print out some puppets from the computer


----------



## Becc1

Dumbo Night






Movie snacks - Popcorn, animal crackers and cotton candy






Banner that my DD made with our new Cricut











Coloring pages while we watched the movie











Dinner was circus food, corndogs, fries and soft pretzels
















Dessert was "popcorn" cupcakes and snow cones
















After dinner the kids took the ice cream cone bubbles outside and put on a little circus show on the playset for us!


----------



## Becc1

The Aristocats
















Movie Snacks - Kitty Chow






Coloring pages while we watch the movie






Dinner was "French" food, french dips, french fries and crepes for dessert





















The kids craft was ceramic cats that they painted


----------



## momabaarjo

So glad to see you posting again Lisa!  I love the nights!


----------



## LBollengier

I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!  

You people are all geniuses!!! Geniuses, I tell you!!! 


You have totally inspired me!! 

I will try to pull off a Lady and the Tramp night for my kids and Grandkids this weekend!! Wish me luck!! We go back to Disney in July and I am already trying to plan one a week!! THANK YOU!!! BLESS YOU!!!


----------



## Fall1

Lisa - your family is adorable, love the updates!!!!


----------



## jannel80

I am so glad someone told me about this thread!  Great ideas everyone!!    We are going back to DW in Feb. 2013 and I am planning a Disney theme night each month leading up to the trip.


----------



## MyMagicKingdom

Oh my gosh, I LOVE the muppets fruit platter!!!!

Our next theme night is Aladdin...well, either Aladdin or Black Cauldron.  I've never seen The Black Cauldron so I'm not exactly sure how I'd theme that.  I'm hoping to get things started tomorrow and it should be happening within the next few days!


----------



## jannel80

Becc1-  You have such amazing ideas!  Great job with all the theme nights!


----------



## Fall1

MyMagicKingdom said:


> Oh my gosh, I LOVE the muppets fruit platter!!!!
> 
> Our next theme night is Aladdin...well, either Aladdin or Black Cauldron.  I've never seen The Black Cauldron so I'm not exactly sure how I'd theme that.  I'm hoping to get things started tomorrow and it should be happening within the next few days!




DS is obsessed with Black Cauldron, he loves it!  We are going to do it eventually and have the crock pot be the cauldron


----------



## MyMagicKingdom

Fall1 said:


> DS is obsessed with Black Cauldron, he loves it!  We are going to do it eventually and have the crock pot be the cauldron



Oooh that's good!  I was thinking about going to a party store to buy some sort of cauldron but then I couldn't think of anything great to put in it, but the crock pot would be great and kill two birds with one stone!  Thanks for that idea, if you don't mind me using it of course!


----------



## MeMom

We had a Chef Mickey's party last Saturday evening.  It wasn't celebrating anything - just getting some of the cousins together for some Disney fun.

My granddaughters.  (A new granddaughter will join our Disney madness in September. )






I bought plain white aprons and hats, and my daughter (Brooklynnsmommy on DIS) put the iron-on transfers on.






Listening to instructions on all the jobs that would be done.






The littlest chef.




































Chef Mickey's Buffet.
















Desserts were provided by Minnie's Bake Shop.






Enjoying their handiwork.






All the kids got their pictures made with Mickey.


----------



## MeMom

After dinner, we went into the backyard to play 9 holes of Goofy's Garden Golf.  I failed to get a picture of the sign. 

Hole 1.











Every garden needs a money tree, right?











Stop and spray the pesky bugs here.






'Corny' jokes were all over the course.  The kids didn't get them all, but the grown-ups got a chuckle, and there was some rolling of the eyes. 





















If Bella (just turned 3) couldn't make the shot, she just put in the hole/bucket/whatever.  






Consulting on a crucial shot.






You can tell by the decorations this was a pro level course. 






Micah was happy to throw the pumpkins around the pumpkin patch.






He tried his best to pick up the watermelon.






It was a fun evening for all of the little ones.


----------



## MyMagicKingdom

Oh my gosh, PP, that's amazing!!!!


----------



## MissMickee

We did our first of, probably, 8 movie nights last night.  We're leaving in 8 or 9 weeks (haven't settled on an exact date yet).

In honor of Cinco de Mayo, we did the Three Caballeros.  I've NEVER seen this movie.  I've had it forever, (seriously, my copy is on VHS) and still never seen it.  LOL!    I watched it while the kids were in school so I could do a little more than just basic mexican food.  I added Burrito, our *winged* pin the tail on the donkey after watching it.  I was going to make some sort of Pablo penguin snack but decided we had more than enough snacks.  

Dinner was mini beef tacos, chicken taquitos and a Mexican flag of green peppers, cheese and watermelon.  To drink I made mock margaritas.  They were gross.    Not all that yummy looking stuff on Pinterst is *acutally* yummy.





















I made the fans over the table out of scrapbooking paper and the little bit of runner on the table we left over from DDs 3rd Dora birthday party.  I made the flowers from some tissue paper.

They may have tasted gross, but at least they looked cool.  The glasses were also left overs from DDs party.  I had made green jell-o in them for her birthday party... kinda wishing I'd done that again.  LOL!!






And, just so you know, this is the recipe I used.  Blech!

For dessert and snacks we had chips and salsa (for Dad), cookie "chips" and fruit dip "gaucamole", sombrero cookies, hot (and not-so-hot) tamales and Mexican wedding cookies.  The banner is more tissue paper.





















The sombrero cookies are from here.

The "chips" and "guacamole" are from here.

Mexican wedding cookies (YUM!!!) are from here.

While they watched the movie, DD and DS colored the tails for our Pin-the-Tail-on-the-(winged)-Donkey game.  I picked the game up at Target and just added some scrapbooking paper wings.
















Next week... Aladdin!!






Ole!!


----------



## Becc1

momabaarjo said:


> So glad to see you posting again Lisa!  I love the nights!





Fall1 said:


> Lisa - your family is adorable, love the updates!!!!





jannel80 said:


> Becc1-  You have such amazing ideas!  Great job with all the theme nights!



Thanks so much guys!  I am slowly getting back on the boards but we have been continuing our nights, doing 1 per month until about 6 months out and then we'll up it to every other week.  


MeMom, I am totally stealing your Chef Mickey's idea.  My kids love to cook and I can totally see us doing this with some of their friends.


----------



## momtotwoteens

I am loving this! Going to do my first movie night for my granddaughter on Monday. We'll be exactly 5 months out. Love, love, love the ideas!!


----------



## Chelley00

We did our first family movie night tonight to start our long countdown until our trip.  160 days!  Thanks to everyone for all the fun suggestions in this thread!  We plan on using many of them!

Tonight was Lilo and Stitch

Our table.  The little kids got coconut cups, the bigger people got regular luau themed cups.  We used leis we already had, and found the pineapple for 39 cents.  The lanterns were from the Dollar Tree and we plan on using them for Mulan and Tangled nights.  The lava lamp is DDs






Minnie with her lei on holding our movie choice for the night.  We plan on using her each movie night to hold the movie for us





Our invitation/menu/activity flyer (I have no idea why it printed black!)





DD (in her messy hair and grass skirt) making fruit skewers





DS doing the "experiment hunt".  I printed out tiny experiments and cut them out and taped them up around the house.  We originally told the kids they had to find the other 625 experiments and they thought we were serious





Cobra Bubbles










A picture of the skewers with the sign.  We did signs under the umbrella for all the food.





DH was still grilling so ignore the missing brats in the buns!





Movie Time





Stitch is troubled.  He needs dessert!  Lava cakes!


----------



## jannel80

We had our first Disney night last night.    We did the Three Caballeros.  It was so much fun!  I can not wait until next month when we do Finding Nemo.  I have gotten all my ideas from this thread.  Thank you everyone for the great ideas and pictures!  I wanted to post some pictures of my own, but I don't know how yet!


----------



## MeMom

jannel80 said:


> We had our first Disney night last night.    We did the Three Caballeros.  It was so much fun!  I can not wait until next month when we do Finding Nemo.  I have gotten all my ideas from this thread.  Thank you everyone for the great ideas and pictures!  I wanted to post some pictures of my own, but I don't know how yet!



I did a Nemo theme in my classroom this year.  I don't think I posted anything on this thread, but maybe it's okay to share, since you mentioned Nemo.

Outside hallway.











In the room.

















































Next year's theme is going to be Toy Story.


----------



## Missy13d69

We've never done theme dinners for movie night, but we do themed snacks on Sunday afternoons when we watch a movie. For dog movies, we do "bones and dog food dip" which is canned bread sticks, cut in half and the ends tied into a knot, baked as per package instructions, and a jar of pizza sauce and a bar of cream cheese heated together. Or, "kibbles and bits" which is chex muddy buddies, with pretzel sticks and peanuts mixed into it.

I also make rice crispy treats, but instead of packing it into a pan, I spread it out loosely on waxed paper and break it into clusters once it sets, then I stir in lattice pretzels and peanuts. This can be "mouse mix" for Cinderella, or whatever you want to call it for minor characters in any Disney film.


----------



## jannel80

MeMom thank you for posting the pictures!  What great ideas! I would love to have had a teacher like you!    I am def. going to do the jellyfish around the room.  Love it!  I don't have any Nemo stuffed animals, so I will just have to print pictures out and put sea creatures around.

Missy13d69- such cute ideas!!

Now, how do I add pictures?  I can not figure it out!  Do you all use photbucket or can I just upload from my computer some how?


----------



## jm106

We are just starting our theme nights. First one came on fast! I start at 101 days with 101 dalmations. We just did oreos for dessert since it was last minute.

The few that we did that kids loved- Peter Pan. I made Peter Pan-Cakes with green food coloring with Tinks pixi dust bananas- dipped in yogurt then sprinkled with green sparkly sprinkles. 

We also did Lion king and I made chicken legs and broccoli _trees of life_(had to get creative on that one) 
Dessert- Bugs and grubs cup cakes- ice then stick gummy worms and bugs in. Not as elaborate as some but fun!


----------



## oopsiDAISY

I have read this thread non-stop for the past week.  I am halfway through...  LOVE this idea. We have always gone to WDW during spring break, but it was so crowded this year that we have decided to wait until fall break to go back in 2013. This means 17 MONTHS to wait!!!  What better way to keep the magic alive than monthly movie nights?   My BFF and her daughter joined us since her DH and DS were at a scout campout. She and her family will be going back to WDW at the same time we will this time, so they will probably be involved with most of our movie nights as we all countdown together. We had our first movie night this past Saturday, and it went GREAT! The kids loved it, and BFF has already been talking about the next one in June.  So, without further ado, let's look at some pictures...

I made an invitation to give everyone a few nights before the big event:






I used DS's pirate stuff to decorate the table. He got the hat and sword at Magic Kingdom during out March 2012 WDW trip. The bandana was from our Pirates and Pals Fireworks Voyage. The treasure chest is DS's also. I emptied his stuff from it and put candy, beads, and plastic rings in it. We later hid it for the treasure hunt.  I also got some glow wands for the kids (you can see them in the background):






Our treasure map is the brown paper rolled up in the forground:






Before we got started with our movie and food, we had the treasure hunt. Here are the kids with ye old treasure map:






Love this picture of DS and BFF's DD:






Looking to see what's in the treasure chest:






Now it was time to head in for the movie and some great food:
















I had a bowl full of movie graphics for them to draw from to determine what our next movie will be.  And our next movie night theme will be......






Our Mulan movie night is sheduled for June 2nd.


----------



## GMU MOM

I just found this thread and I can't wait to go through all these great ideas. We have a little less than 6 months till our trip so this is a great way to pass the time.


----------



## JavArmy

We have our first Disney Movie Night tomorrow.  We are doing Lady and the Tramp.  I think it will be fun, but I'm a bit worried my kids and husband have too high expectations and I didn't want to work too hard or spend too much money on this.  We shall see...keep your fingers crossed for us!


----------



## Chelley00

Movie Night #2

Alice in Wonderland

Since DD helped last time, DS got to help this time.  Here he is frosting the Very Merry Unbirthday cake





The table set with DD's tea set and our good dishes





Minnie with the movie and her teacup





Invitation, menu and activity list





The "buffet" line










The caterpillar donuts I found at the store today





The Very Merry Unbirthday cake





Activity #1 "Planting" the roses red.  They planted a red rose bush in our perennial garden





DD and DH making card house





DS and I built ours the highest (that's his bare knee and my hand)


----------



## oopsiDAISY

Chelley00:Love your Alice movie night!  What are the Whoooo R U Caterpillars made from? Are those some kind of purchased doughnuts or danishes?  They are so cute!  I also like the idea of using smilie fries for the Cheshire Cat Smiles.  Alice in Wonderland is on our list of future movie nights.  I collect teapots, so decorations will be a cinch! 

I am having so much fun planning for our Mulan night!  It is not until June 2nd, but I have started purchasing and making decorations already.  We ordered the movie from Amazon this past weekend. It's a good movie, so we decided to buy instead of rent it. 

We thought about buying Alice, but we couldn't decide between the cartoon or the Tim Burton movie. The Tim Burton is pretty crazy, and since we have never seen the cartoon, we didn't know if we would buy it and not like it enough to get our $$ worth from it...

The Dollar Tree had all their luau stuff out while I was looking for decorations for Mulan night, so I bought a bunch of it to stow away for Lilo and Stitch night. Yeah, I am obsessed! I just  this thread, and movie nights have become my new obsession since it is still a little early to start planning for our next trip to WDW.


----------



## Chelley00

oopsiDAISY said:


> Chelley00:Love your Alice movie night!  What are the Whoooo R U Caterpillars made from? Are those some kind of purchased doughnuts or danishes?  They are so cute!  I also like the idea of using smilie fries for the Cheshire Cat Smiles.  Alice in Wonderland is on our list of future movie nights.



The caterpillars were donuts (basically "long john" donuts frosted)  

We always watch the animated Alice because my kids aren't really big fans of the Tim Burton version.


----------



## Becc1

oopsiDAISY said:


> The Dollar Tree had all their luau stuff out while I was looking for decorations for Mulan night, so I bought a bunch of it to stow away for Lilo and Stitch night. Yeah, I am obsessed! I just  this thread, and movie nights have become my new obsession since it is still a little early to start planning for our next trip to WDW.



It is so easy to get obsessed with the movie nights,  especially when you have a long wait until your next trip (13 months )  We have done 33 movies since we started in October 2010 and I have a notebook dedicated for our movies with ideas for food and activities.  Also have a storage bin where I store things I pick up when I happen upon them in stores for theme nights.


----------



## jannel80

oopsiDAISY said:


> The Dollar Tree had all their luau stuff out while I was looking for decorations for Mulan night, so I bought a bunch of it to stow away for Lilo and Stitch night. Yeah, I am obsessed! I just  this thread, and movie nights have become my new obsession since it is still a little early to start planning for our next trip to WDW.



I did the same thing for our Lilo and Stitch party.  They had some really cute luau stuff so I just bought it to save for July or August when we do our Lilo and Stitch because I know when I look for it later I wont be able to find it!  I am so glad I found this thread but now I am getting obsessed!!


----------



## jannel80

Chelley00- great job with the Lilo and Stitch and Alice parties!  Cute ideas!


----------



## pigletto

I LOVE this thread!!!!
I plan to use some of these ideas leading up to this summers trip!! Dd 15 will play along and enjoy it I'm sure, but ds8 will be over the moon to do this type of thing!!!

We're a board game family though I will sadly admit to all of us only playing about half the time that ds asks for a game night. 
We have The Haunted Mansion Game of Life, Tower of Terror Clue, and.. I just got Disney Trivial Pursuit for Mothers day

I am absolutely going to incorporate one or more of the games into the night!!


----------



## macleod1979

This thread has helped me plan my son's 6th birthday party in June. Thanks alot for the tips!


----------



## jannel80

Here are my pictures from our Three Caballeros Party:




































Choco Tacos and Dulce De Leche Ice Cream for dessert:


----------



## oopsiDAISY

*Jannel80*-What a great party! I love that you included a picture of your kids with the Mexico Donald Duck!!!  I would love to add this movie to our list of future movie nights, but I called around and none of our video stores or the library has it.  I am not sure where else to check.  Not sure we want to purchase it since we have never actually seen it.


----------



## jannel80

oopsiDaisy-  Thank you!  I rented the movie fom my library and that night was the first time any of us saw it.  The boys liked it but I don't think it is a movie they would ask to watch again, so not sure it would be worth buying.  My library didnt have it so I ordered it from another library in the same county as mine.  Could you see if any other library in the same county has it and then have them send it to your library?


----------



## oopsiDAISY

jannel80 said:


> oopsiDaisy-  Thank you!  I rented the movie fom my library and that night was the first time any of us saw it.  The boys liked it but I don't think it is a movie they would ask to watch again, so not sure it would be worth buying.  My library didnt have it so I ordered it from another library in the same county as mine.  Could you see if any other library in the same county has it and then have them send it to your library?



Yep-I tried that too.  Hmmm-wonder if it is on Netflix? That is another possibility!


----------



## PelletierBears

MissMickee said:


> Welcome to the Snuggly Duckling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We enjoyed braided sandwiches (pizza and ham and cheese), cheese & crackers, preztel ducklings, pb&j ducklings, grapes, strawberries, blueberries and root beer.  I wanted to make hazelnut soup, but didn't figure it'd go over very well at a 4 year old's birthday party so I made "fake" soup instead.  I put some butterscotch pudding in little cups and sprinked it with hazelnuts.   Don't you just love our plates!!??
> 
> To be continued....




Those sandwiches look delish! Did you make them yourself? if so, would you mind sharing the recipes? 


Thanks!


----------



## Alysa

What great ideas! I've got 65 weekends left to go and a movie night planned out for each weekend from these great ideas. I'll start posting pics as we do them. First up, Snow White! I've got to move 101 dalmatians to 101 nights out though - such great ideas - thank you to everyone!


----------



## JennyWren

I've been lurking in this thread and just wanted to chime in and say that I really need to start having these nights at our house.  I'm going to save the Three Cabarellos for my DS's birthday though, because it's his favorite.... Not anyone elses though, once is enough for most people.


----------



## cheap traveler

Thank you all for the amazing ideas!! 

We have 15 Fridays left until our trip, so I'm planning 14 theme-nights (15th is my birthday the day before we leave, so that's "Mommy themed")

Our first one is tomorrow, which is our 100-day mark, so I'm going to do a countdown night.
*I'm giving them each a new vinylmation to trade in Disney
*Using Disney cups we have, and leftover napkins from our 2010 trip
*play our Disney trivia Wii game or Scene-it
*put out our Disney stuffed animals
*pull out the photo albums to relive the previous trips


Now, I know it's quite early since the movie doesn't come out until June 22nd, but has anyone started coming up with ideas for Brave? I plan to take the girls to see it on 6/30, and would love to make it a theme night. TIA!


----------



## oopsiDAISY

Oooh a Brave movie night....

 Okay, so I have to admit, I had to google to find out what kind of food is served in Scotland. So a food idea would be meat pies; activity idea- nerf archery set. Of course decorations would have to be plaid right?   

That's pretty much all I have having not seen the movie yet. It's a start. Maybe with all us of throwing ideas around we can come up with something great!


----------



## Alysa

On watching the trailer, I think you'd need some sort of sticky bun, or maybe just an round iced scone with a currant, cranberry or cherry on top (the brothers keep stealing them). 
And they eat some sort of meat at the table, I'd imagine it's chicken legs?  
But if ye wish her gratfu' prayer, gie her a Haggis!

We were going to do archery lessons too!


----------



## cheap traveler

oopsiDAISY said:


> Oooh a Brave movie night....
> 
> Okay, so I have to admit, I had to google to find out what kind of food is served in Scotland. So a food idea would be meat pies; activity idea- nerf archery set. Of course decorations would have to be plaid right?
> 
> That's pretty much all I have having not seen the movie yet. It's a start. Maybe with all us of throwing ideas around we can come up with something great!





Alysa said:


> On watching the trailer, I think you'd need some sort of sticky bun, or maybe just an round iced scone with a currant, cranberry or cherry on top (the brothers keep stealing them).
> And they eat some sort of meat at the table, I'd imagine it's chicken legs?
> But if ye wish her gratfu' prayer, gie her a Haggis!
> 
> We were going to do archery lessons too!



Thanks for the ideas!! I think we might be stopping at the grocery store on the way home from the movie, so I have a better idea on food. Now on to Craigs List to find an archery toy!!

Anyone have a recipe idea on those braided sandwiches for Tangled? My DD would love a Tangled party, and that would be perfect food for a bunch of 6 year olds! 

Tonight is our 100-day celebration! I'll try to post pictures next week.


----------



## Chelley00

You could use crescent roll dough from a can.  I'd just roll the bottom layer flat, top with sandwich type toppings, then roll another layer flat, cut it into strips and braid it, the put it over the toppings and bake.

It's Nemo night here.  I'm off to try and make blue Jello.  Yes, try.  I CANNOT make Jello.  It's painful and a longtime family joke:  I had bleeding ulcer issues when I was 15, spent 2 months in the hospital and ate nothing but Jello for a month and apparently have flashbacks or something when I try to make it for the kids.  

I also gag while I'm watching it wiggle, but that's a whole nother issue for a therapy session


----------



## KingK12

PrincessTigerLily said:


> Movie - Alice in Wonderland
> 
> Menu - Tea sandwiches (PB&J, ham & cheese, chicken salad)
> Juice boxes (tape on signs that say "Drink Me")
> Cookies (break and bake sugar cookies, use gel frosting to write "Eat
> Me")
> Cheshire cat smiles (slices of melon)
> And of course, a Happy Unbirthday cake!
> 
> Activity - Build a deck of cards house
> Make a caterpillar (styrofoam balls for body segments, toothpicks
> to stick them together, pipe cleaners for legs, googly eyes.  Have
> each family member decorate a body section with glitter glue,
> sequins, etc., then attach them all together!)



Love this movie and all the great ideas!


----------



## Chelley00

Tonight was Finding Nemo movie night











Fishie glasses





Minnie in her goggles





Found a Nemo cutout for 29 cents





DD was the helper tonight





Buffet line.  We had fish sticks (which we realized our 7 year old had never had!) shrimp cocktail, mac n cheese with goldfish crackers, pineapple spears (tentacles) blue jello with gummy fish and Crush soda.  Total junk food night (most of which I can't eat because of food allergies, so I'm ready for a sandwich!)





Crush soda





Fishsticks are food, not friends





Bruce the Shark squirt guns





They don't usually dress alike.  Today was field day





Going fishing










Finding Nemo


----------



## Kblue

These ideas are so cute! We started doing Disney movie nights to count down to our September trip. Since it is just me and DH we aren't going all out. (But I totally would if I thought he would go along with it!) Last week we watched Lion King. For dinner, we had flamingo (chicken), slugs (mac and cheese), and maggots (rice and corn). It was so much fun! Thanks for all of the great ideas!


----------



## MissMickee

PelletierBears said:


> Those sandwiches look delish! Did you make them yourself? if so, would you mind sharing the recipes?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I did.  I got the recipe for the pizza one here... http://www.squidoo.com/homemade-calzone

I used a pre-made Pillsbury thin crust.  Then the other is ham and cheese I made with a Pillsbury crescent sheet.  I used mustard and sharp cheedar on it.  I was surprised how easy they were to make (and how FAST they went!).  I've actually made them for dinner a few times since.  lol


----------



## Becc1

To go along with the kick off of Star Wars Weekends (which we sadly won't be going to this year ) we had a marathon Star Wars day.






Movie snacks














































For crafts we made lightsabers from pool noodles and Sam and I put together a Star Tours Starspeeder. Our activities were coloring pages and 2 puzzles they did while watching the movies.































Dinner was Han Burgers, Boba Fettucine Alfredo and a yummy quinoa salad DH brought home from his restaurant.
















Dessert was Princess Leia cupcakes and green jello 





Han Solo trapped in carbonite aka green jello


----------



## BabyEeyore

That is a great Star Wars night!  We were going to have one recently but we were all sick so we put it off.  I love the pool noodle lightsabers, Han's Rolos, and the jello carbonite.    Honestly I just love everything about it.  Great job!


----------



## momabaarjo

Great Job Lisa...I really need to get back into doing Movie Nights...but we just don't seem to get them done anymore.  I have had Herbie sitting her for almost 3 weeks from Netfliks....


----------



## MissMickee

Too funny Lisa!  We had a Star Wars night too.  It was VERY unplanned, as I'm new to the whole Star Wars thing since my 6 year old has pretty much just discovered the awesomness of it, and I had no idea of the significance of "May the 4th".  Anyway... that night I threw together a quick dinner in honor.  DS was psyched!  DD, not so much.  

For dinner... Jabba the "Hutt Dogs", Boba Fett-uccine and Vader Taters






For drink... Yoda Soda






For dessert... Wookiee Cookies and Pretzel Lightsabers






Movie snacks... Princess "Lays" with Droid Dip and Palpatine's Popcorn


----------



## MissMickee

Last week we had our Aladdin movie night.  We didn't do one this week, since we had so much other stuff going on, but next week is Finding Nemo!

I made the kids Abu hats....











Dinner table!  The "magic carpet" is a scarf I got at my craft store for $5!





Centerpiece





For dinner we had Ali Ababawa Kebobs, couscous, Jafar's "so twisted" fries, "stolen" bread and butter and Genie juice.  This is the first time my kids have ever had Kool-aid and they HATED it!  LOL!  I've never given it to them becuase _*I*_ hated it as a kid.  Looks like they don't fall far from this tree, huh?  


























Their beards are "_so twisted_"....











Since this is pretty pic heavy.... to be continued....


----------



## MissMickee

Snack table!






For desserts and movie snacks we had...

Baklava (this is the recipe I used.. it was SO yummy!!)





Raja Cookies





Minaret Meringues





Cave of Wonder Delights





Abu's Mini Monkey Bread





Iago's Cracker Snack Mix





Hummus and Pitas





Jasmine's Gems





For our craft we made magic carpets our of felt.  I fringed the ends then they decorated them with puff paint.


----------



## JavArmy

Too cool!!  I need to come over to your place for the next Aladdin night!!  Looks like you had plenty of food to go around!  Hope you all loved it!


----------



## oopsiDAISY

Loving the Star Wars , Nemo and Aladdin nights! I am so excited to do our Mulan night...just two more weeks!!!   Since we have 17 MONTHS instead of weeks til our next trip, we are only doing once a month movie nights...and it is driving me CRAZY  to not be able to do more!  I just  this thread and all you fun and creative Disfriends!


----------



## jannel80

oopsiDAISY said:


> Loving the Star Wars , Nemo and Aladdin nights! I am so excited to do our Mulan night...just two more weeks!!!   Since we have 17 MONTHS instead of weeks til our next trip, we are only doing once a month movie nights...and it is driving me CRAZY  to not be able to do more!  I just  this thread and all you fun and creative Disfriends!



I am doing the same as you by doing one a month until our trip because we still have 9 months to go.  I am seeing so many great ideas that it is hard to narrow down.  I may have to up it once we get closer and go to every other week.


----------



## jannel80

Love the Star Wars, Nemo and Aladdin nights!  Our next DMN is either Pirates of the Carribean or Finding Nemo.  Now to look at everyones pics to get inspired!


----------



## tinkermama117

Hi!

I stumbled upon this thread about a month ago and literally read the whole thing at once!! I love it!! Such great ideas.

Since we have had 2 family nights, A Bug's Life and Lilo and Stitch. Once I can figure out how to post pics I will post some of our nights.

I am currently looking for ideas for our next night, Princess and the Frog. Since we are about 70 days away, we're going to have one whenever we can. They are so much fun!!!

Keep the ideas coming!!


----------



## jannel80

tinkermama117 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Once I can figure out how to post pics I will post some of our nights.




I just figured out how to post pictures.  You have to first upload them to photbucket and then insert image from there.  I love seeing other DMN photos so hope you figure it out.  Would love to see your pictures because I am also planning A Bug's Life and Lilo and Stitch nights!


----------



## jessp1021

We had our first family night tonight..definitely want to get more creative with decor next week but the food was perfect..we did a baked style spaghetti, bread, choc mousse, and cannoli's along with sparkling grape juice for Lady and the Tramp!


----------



## tinkermama117

Here are some pics from our first family night. We wrote the names of all of the movies we have on a slip of paper and put them in a bucket.  DD chose first and she chose... A Bug's Life!










We dressed up the fireplace to go with the movie.





DD made her own decorations!





For dinner we ate Princess Atta's Ants on a Log, Francis' Ladybugs, Heimlich's Worm Dogs, and Flick's Field Green's. For dessert we had Ant Island 'Dirt' Cup. We drank Dot's Bug Juice.


























We set up a picnic on the floor to go with the theme. 

DD enjoys the picnic while DS watches the movie.


















For an activity we made bug masks and played "ants" afterward.




Hope you enjoyed our pics!
Next up Lilo and Stitch


----------



## JavArmy

Okay, this was our first "Disney Movie Night!"  The movie was Lady and the Tramp.  (sorry about the size, I don't know how to resize them yet!)

"meatball" races, rolling with their noses 





Making their own "paw prints"





Coloring Pages





Dog Tags
























Lady and the Tramp Bingo





Paw print cookies





Italian Ice





Our movie for next time (in 2 weeks):  Muppets!





I'll have to go back through these pages and get some inspiration for the Muppets!  My son was so excited to pick this one!


----------



## Chelley00

Since it's a holiday weekend, it's a double feature movie night!

And since it's DS's choice, it's dinosaur themed.  Of course.











Cave woman Minnie










Jurassic Juice (fruit punch)





Our lame dinosaur cookies from the dinosaur cookie cutters I haven't used since oldest DS was 2










Activity #1 decorating cookies















Dinosaur dodgeball










Even DS16 was up for dodgeball





Food:


----------



## Becc1

[/QUOTE]

Love the dinosaur watermelon!  I will for sure be stealing this idea for our future Dinosaur night!


----------



## JavArmy

Becc1 said:


> Love the dinosaur watermelon!  I will for sure be stealing this idea for our future Dinosaur night!



I love the watermelon as well!!  However, I will not be stealing the idea, because I'm not that talented!  Glad to see your whole family had fun (even the oldest )


----------



## MissMickee

I may be stealing that dinosaur watermelon idea too!  Great job!

This week was supposed to be Finding Nemo, but DS vetoed it because he's not a fan of octodogs and anemone and cheese (hot dogs and mac & cheese) so he asked for The Incredibles instead.  Fine with me!  Love that one too!

Dinner table!  I re-used some of the decorations from DS's 5th superhero birthday party.  The BAM, POW and ZAP signs were from his party.  The paintings over the snack table were part of a mural I did for his bedroom a few years ago.  DH wonders why I never throw things away...THIS is why!  





For dinner we enjoyed Super "Hero" Sandwiches, Dash's Fast Fries, Elastigirl's Twisty Pasta Salad, Violet's Disappearing Fruit Salad and washed it all down with Frozone Milkshakes.  I got a great recipe for homemade vanilla shakes here... they were deeeeelish!

























The "centerpiece" is just an image from the internet printed on cardstock and rigged to stand up.  Plus I printed out some comic book sound effects and propped them up around it.  We have absolutely no Incredibles toys, so I had to improvise.  LOL!  





I made Incredibles logos with my Cricuit to hang over the table.  The food tags I made are available here, if you'd like to use them yourselves.  You guys share with me... I'm happy to pay it forward!    I also cut the masks the kids are wearing on my Cricut, but I found a template here if you want to cut some yourselves.  The cuffs they're wearing are actually a paper towel roll cut into 4 and painted black, but that mask template also has a cuff and if you cut it on black paper, you don't have to deal with messy paint.  Kinda wish I'd found it sooner.  LOL!   The kids decorated their cuffs with foam shapes after dinner...










I kept catching the "POW" that was hanging over the table in my pictures, so I had the kids pose....




Bahahahaha!!!  Cracks me up everytime I see it!  

Movie time!!  





For movie snacks we had Cracker Jack Jacks, Underminer's Dirt Cups, Bomb Voyage's Peanut Butter Bombs (Buckeyes with black licorice strings), Omnidroids (mini Oreos) and to drink, Syndrome Sippers.


























During the movie, the kids each colored a blank body template and made them into their own superheroes.  You can get the body template here.











So, that was our Incredible night!  Next week's hasn't been decided yet.  DH won't be home Friday night but if I can sqeeze it in early, we may do Peter Pan Thursday.  It amazes me how fast these movie nights make the time fly!  We're leaving in exactly a month from today!!  SOOOO exciting!


----------



## jessp1021

I am trying to do a mixture of movies that both my DS11 and DD4 will enjoy and I have a couple movies I need help with planning for.. Game Plan is one of them (I know I want to do a dessert of some sort that is themed around Peyton and the ballet and maybe hotdogs to pull in the football theme??) and the other is Tooth Fairy (I'm lost on this one haha)..


----------



## oopsiDAISY

This Saturday is our Mulan movie night. BFF and her daughter were planning to join us, but they had a change of plans. She was so disappointed. Oh well...I am having a great time planning for it. Will post pictures next week!


----------



## aLLpInK

I am excited to share our very first Disney Family Movie Night!! We plan to do one per month (who knows maybe more!!) until our next trip, which would be 15 months away! THANKS TO ALL for sharing your ideas! I am officially addicted to this thread!

Tonight we watched:     Alice in Wonderland

we ate:                          little sandwiches 
                                      TEA of course
                                      chips and dip
                                      Unbirthday cupcakes
                                      corn on the cob
                                      fried squash (nothing to do with theme but fresh out of the garden!)     


Kids activities:                Color sheets, made a rabbit hole out of playhut  tunnel, Made arrows pointing every which way...

And a few pics:



















I have no idea what's up with DD's expression here...





Thanks for looking! I'm excited about this new tradition and the kids (and obviously i) are having a blast with it!!


----------



## oopsiDAISY

aLLpInK said:


> I am excited to share our very first Disney Family Movie Night!! We plan to do one per month (who knows maybe more!!) until our next trip, which would be 15 months away! THANKS TO ALL for sharing your ideas! I am officially addicted to this thread!
> 
> Tonight we watched:     Alice in Wonderland
> 
> we ate:                          little sandwiches
> TEA of course
> chips and dip
> Unbirthday cupcakes
> corn on the cob
> fried squash (nothing to do with theme but fresh out of the garden!)
> 
> 
> Kids activities:                Color sheets, made a rabbit hole out of playhut  tunnel, Made arrows pointing every which way...
> 
> And a few pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what's up with DD's expression here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking! I'm excited about this new tradition and the kids (and obviously i) are having a blast with it!!



How cute!  LOVE your tie dye cupcakes and adorable printables!  Looks like you had a super fun night!


----------



## aLLpInK

oopsiDAISY said:


> How cute!  LOVE your tie dye cupcakes and adorable printables!  Looks like you had a super fun night!




Thanks so much!! By the way I saw the link to your TR and jumped right on it !   The video made me cry! Your kids are so great (they remind me some of my three   )  I just love it! There will be two years between this next trip and our last and its killing me but I know the waiting will make it just that much more WONDERFUL!  (or that is what i keep telling myself)


----------



## MissMickee

Last night we did Peter Pan (actually, the kids are watching it again right now, LOVE that!  ).  

My first plan was to turn our table into a pirate ship but as I was listing everything I'd need to pick up at the craft store, I thought "man, there's got to be something I can make that doesn't require a trip to Hobby Lobby" (even though I LOVE Hobby Lobby   LOL!!  So I brainstormed a bit and decided to make a map of Never Never Land on our table, then fill the food in around it.  This is the map I used...






I used mostly scrapbooking paper.  Then cut out some clipart of the characters to fill it in... here's the result....































I think it came out so cute!!  

Skull rock is a foam egg-shape I cut and spray painted.  Hangman's Tree is a Halloween tree I found on Pinterst.  You can find it here.

Then came the food.  Since it was a school night (DH has to work tonight) we watched the movie while we ate, so I just put all the food, dinner and movie snacks, together.

Before dinner, the kids colored all the sails for our Pizza Ships.  Jake and the Neverland Pirates was on while they colored.  lol





Pizza Ships in Pirate Cove.  The sail on that ship is Stephen's, he says it's Hook's underware.  I guess it's from an episode of Jake.  LOL!!





Peek over into Mermaid Lagoon 





"Injun Teepees".  There are cupcakes in those!  The recipe is here, I found it on Pinterest.





Pirate Punch.  I got the labels here.  She also has Fairy Fizz and Red Injun Juice soda labels you can print.  There are other free printables there too.





Cannon Balls (Whoppers), Ol' Codfish (goldfish crackers), Chocolate "Ship" Cookies





Michael's Teddy Bears (Teddy Grahams), "Walk the Plank" (sugar wafers), Fruit kebob swords





Arial view





Tink flew overhead the whole time.  









We can fly!  We can fly!

Next week we're doing Dinosaur.  The kids have never seen it!  I've worried it might be too scary, but I think they're old enough now.  Can't wait to try my hand at that awesome dino watermelon.


----------



## wgeo

Yeah I am so happy I found this thread!  My kids were sooo excited when I showed them some of the pictures!  We decided that we're going to try to do one a week until our trip.  Pretty ambitious, especially since I am the LEAST crafty person I know!   So the plan is for the kids to do all the work   This week they chose Toy Story 2 and planned the menu and made the signs and decorated with toy story toys!  We loved it!  Soo much fun!

Our menu was:
Slinky Hot dogs  (apparently we couldn't do pizza planet because clearly that needed to be saved for our Toy Story 1 night!)
T-rex chic nuggets 
Stinky Pete strawberries
Jesse Juice
Mr. Potato popcorn
Sheriff Woody sugar cookies







Making cookies




Our classy meal 








Decorations









Not 5 star pretty, but 5 star fun!  Next week is Monsters Inc


----------



## Chelley00

MissMickee, the Peter Pan night is fabulous!  I love the table!


Mulan was our theme for last night.  I was super excited because it meant Chinese takeout and no cooking for me!  

DD frosting the ying yang cake (white cake with chocolate marble)  The kids love that each of them gets to pick a movie and be my helper





Table





Close up





Minnie with her movie (with "Chinese" hat and chopsticks)





Menu and activity sheet





Ying Yang cake





I found fortune puzzles at the Dollar Tree in Chinese take out containers, so the kids each got one.

DD





DS





DS's fortune





DDs





We ordered lots of little sized things so we could have a buffet.  We had Arizona green tea with ginseng as a drink.  Is it sad that everyone used the chopsticks for dinner (including the 7 year old) but I didn't.  I'm not chopstick proficient.





DH showing the kids how to make Chinese throwing stars.  A skill he learned in high school.  





Dorks


----------



## Chicago Mo

MissMickee said:


> Last night we did Peter Pan (actually, the kids are watching it again right now, LOVE that!  ).
> 
> My first plan was to turn our table into a pirate ship but as I was listing everything I'd need to pick up at the craft store, I thought "man, there's got to be something I can make that doesn't require a trip to Hobby Lobby" (even though I LOVE Hobby Lobby   LOL!!  So I brainstormed a bit and decided to make a map of Never Never Land on our table, then fill the food in around it.  This is the map I used...



will you come to my house and decorate?? this is adorable!!


----------



## jumparound

OMG These are all too cute!  I will definitely be doing this!  Doing this once a week is a little too much work for me lol, so I think I'll do once every two weeks.  I was just wondering, for those of you that do this, do you eat before? after? during?


----------



## jumparound

I've decided to make up a notebook full of this stuff lol.  Movie title, with list of menu ideas and activity ideas.  I have only just started to begin, but I noticed there was not a lot about 101 dalmations.  I've been thinking of doing this movie since my son has never seen it and it was one of my favorites as a child.  We haven't seen it yet because I'm not sure if he'll be interested, but am hoping he'll be into it if I have a themed meal and activities lol.  
I wanted to add an idea for an activity for this movie...pin the spots on the dalmation.  Felt naturally sticks to felt so cut out the outline of a dog on a big piece of white felt, cut out black spots with black felt, blindfold the child and have them try to get as many spots on the dog as possible.
Something else simple is to use stuffed animals to have a dog wedding.
Find interesting facts about dalmations, including why they are fire dogs.
Print out pics of all 15 puppies, hide them, then have your child(ren) try to find them.


----------



## Chelley00

jumparound said:


> OMG These are all too cute!  I will definitely be doing this!  Doing this once a week is a little too much work for me lol, so I think I'll do once every two weeks.  I was just wondering, for those of you that do this, do you eat before? after? during?



We do 2 activities for each movie and they do those first.  That gives me time to finish dinner.  We eat, clean up, have the kids change into pjs if it's late enough and then watch the movie


----------



## jumparound

Chelley00 said:


> We do 2 activities for each movie and they do those first.  That gives me time to finish dinner.  We eat, clean up, have the kids change into pjs if it's late enough and then watch the movie



Sounds great.  It would be nice to be able to keep him occupied while I'm cooking as he's always bugging me to do things with him when I'm in the middle of cooking...two birds, one stone.


----------



## POOHDRMR

We did toy story last night and it was alot of fun!We had pizza planet  pizza and buzz breadsticks(just picked up Digorno frozen)and then popcorn for the movie.I made alien cupcakes that were a huge hit.I picked up those big coloring pages in toy story prints from Target-I have a 11 yr old dd and a  2 year old ds so it is kind of hard to find things they can both do together but they sat and colored while I was getting diner ready and also during the movie.We also played the lets go fishing game(sort of like a claw game right?!!)I took out all my ds toy story games and he watched it with Buzz!My dd told me when she went to bed it was one of the best nights ever.We used to watch movies together regularly but since ds has been born it is not as frequent and he does not watch for long usually.This helped keep him busy so the rest of us could watch.I think I am going to do Nemo next because the food possibilities are so cute!Thanks to everyone for the ideas I went to bed last night feeling like a very good Mommy!


----------



## My2Qtz0205

was our chosen theme last night.  My daughter painted "stained glass" sea animals as the activity.  I set the table with a white lace tablecloth, my fine white china and tea cups.  In the center of the table I put a single rose in a bud vase, then put a large clear vase upside down on top of that.  (I did have to wedge something underneath of it so the rose could breathe, though!  It was fogging up the vase.). 

For dinner we had:
Chicken Cordon-Bleu (recipe from allrecipes.com)
Steamed fresh green beans
Rice pilaf
Crescent rolls
White wine for hubby & I 
Sweet tea for kiddos

Dessert was chocolate eclaires, but we were too full, so we had them for breakfast today!


----------



## JavArmy

My2Qtz0205 said:


> was our chosen theme last night.  My daughter painted "stained glass" sea animals as the activity.  I set the table with a white lace tablecloth, my fine white china and tea cups.  In the center of the table I put a single rose in a bud vase, then put a large clear vase upside down on top of that.  (I did have to wedge something underneath of it so the rose could breathe, though!  It was fogging up the vase.).
> 
> For dinner we had:
> Chicken Cordon-Bleu (recipe from allrecipes.com)
> Steamed fresh green beans
> Rice pilaf
> Crescent rolls
> White wine for hubby & I
> Sweet tea for kiddos
> 
> Dessert was chocolate eclaires, but we were too full, so we had them for breakfast today!



I like your rose idea and the stained glass!  Hope you had fun!


----------



## momabaarjo

_We are still doing Dinner & a Movies Nights...although it has really been scaled back.  The kids love to watch the movies and a little themed dinner along with it makes for some good family time.  I have decided to go back to the "Classic" movies that Jeff and I grew up on._

*Dinner & a Movie Night
April 7, 2012
The Apple Dumpling Gang*




This week we watched the Apple Dumpling Gang, another movie I can remember watching about the same age as Goo was.  My favorite line "Mister, I gotta go."  I love Donn Knotts and Tim Conway together.  We happened to be at the cabin this weeked so we took the 4-wheelers out and rode up to an old gold mine near our property...although you cannot go into it is still a fun ride and neat to look at. I wish I would have thought to do this movie during the summer, we could have gone panning for gold and visited a ghost town.

*Menu:*  Prospectors Chili, Nugget Corn Bread, Rootbeer and of Course Apple Dumplings (Made by Ab)













​


----------



## oopsiDAISY

Our movie night this weekend was Mulan too!  We went ahead and purchased this movie off of Ebay. We had only seen it once, but we LOVE it! I had a great time prepping for this movie night. 

WARNING: I manned the camera on this night and I am a TERRIBLE photographer!

Here is the invitation:





My girls actually made the dessert (Chocolate Chow Mein Clusters), but I did not get a picture of them making them. 

Here is the table with decorations:





To show some of the details, here is a place setting:





I had a different chinese character for each family member such as: beauty, grace, love, honor and courage on the place cards. I also did different Mulan characters for each napkin ring: Mushu, Crickey, warrior Mulan, princess Mulan and Li Shang.

DD12, DH and I all knew how to use chopsticks; but this was the first time for the other children.





















DD10 and DS really picked it right up. I was very proud of them. We had the leftovers last night and they used the chopsticks to eat their leftovers too. They loved it! 

We got them started on the activity for the night while we cleaned up after dinner.  Chinese dragon masks to color:











The masks were pretty detailed, so they continued to work on them during the movie.  When they finished coloring we enjoyed dessert with hot tea. This is a tea set DH got for me while he was on a business trip to Japan 14 years ago...this was our first time actually using it! 











Here are the completed masks:





DD10 got to draw from the bowl of movie graphics to see what our next movie night will be:






The Princess and the Frog...mmmmm Cajun Food!


----------



## abby&emmasmom

So glad I found this thread again!  We did this weekly last year before our October trip and our girls LOVED IT!!  We are going again in Sept so I think we will try to get a few more of these in before we go.  I can't wait to get started again!!


----------



## LongLiveDisney

These are just great! Now all I need to do is get my non-Disney obsessing family to have a Disney themed family night.


----------



## Rockislander

We had a blast during our first Disney Family Night.  My son's favorite movie (for the moment) is The Three Cabelleros, so that's what we started with. 

First, I made a Fiesta banner using some Mexican-ish font I found online.  I simply created one letter per page so the banner would be large enough.




We also made paper flowers and listened to both Latin music and some songs from the movie.  Later we had a dance party with maracas. 




We homeschool our son, so we're always mixing learning with fun!  We looked through our Children's Encyclopedia and learned a bit about Mexico and South America.




I whipped up a sheet of basic Spanish phrases for all of us to learn.  My son loved this!  I also pulled out some of my own personal souvenirs from Mexico.




While dinner was cooking, my husband and son played "Donde Este Donald?" (where is Donald?).  I hid a rubber duck (don't have an actual Donald duck... yet!).  This game was a huge hit!

For dinner I made Mexican food: chips, salsa, & queso dip for appetizers, a taco bar w/ all the fixings, and dulce de leche for dessert.  For drinks, my husband and I enjoyed a margarita (or two!), and I found some imported tropical juice from Mexico for my son.




Finally we sat down to watch the movie.  During the movie we ate dessert and made this super easy sombrero craft.




As I said, we had such fun with this!  We can't wait for the next Disney Family Night, which is just a couple of weeks away.  Our trip isn't until September, so it's my plan to have one of these nights every 3-4 weeks until we leave. 

If you'd like, you can visit my blog, Counting Coconuts, to see all of the other fun things we're doing to getting ready for Mickey!  http://countingcoconuts.blogspot.com/search/label/Disney.

HUGE thanks to all the creative minds here on DISboards!  Most of these ideas came from YOU and our family wouldn't be enjoying these fun nights if it weren't for this amazing thread!


----------



## MissMickee

Dinosaur!!

Food table (we ate in the living room again while we watched the movie, since it's a school night).





















For the decor, I used some dry wood that was down next to our wood stove, drilled some holes in them, cut some ferns from the yard to stuff in the holes.  Found some big rocks (and that cool one with the moss growing on it!) and filled in with the kids dino toys.  Oh, and made a couple meteors out of scrapbooking paper to hang over it all.  I was really  happy with how it turned out!

Dinner...





















Drink....






If you'd like to make the water bottle labels, you can print them from here.

Movie snacks....





Thanks Chelly00!!!





Got the idea for these here.  To really get the prints to show up, I dunked the (washed!) dino's feet in cinnamon before I stamped them into the cookie.





Candy rocks and yogurt pretzels (because they look like bones! LOL!)










Cocoa-Puff treat volcanos.  These looked so much better in my head!!   But they were DE-LI-CIOUS!

And because DH says I make too much "sweet stuff"....





I bought the kids foam dinosaur hats at the dollar store, so our craft tonight was making foam feet to match.  I just cut holes in some foam sheets then pointy toes.  Then I cut triangles out of white adhesive backed foam for the toe nails.  Short and sweet tonight because it's a school night and they kids have never seen this movie, so I wanted them to be able to pay attention to it.  lol!






Then... there was a whole lot of ROARING!!!















The feet were really cute and REALLY easy, but they wouldn't stay straight.  Maybe some double-sided tape to stick to their socks would have help.   They didn't care.  =)

And one last...






*ROAR!!!!*


----------



## Becc1

Great Dinosaur night Lisa!

We had a Phineas and Ferb Night to kick off the start of summer vacation 






We started our summer adventures off at the water park in Six Flags, then came home for a fun night!  We have no P+F toys so I got cutouts from online and I decorated with some new summer toys and books that I bought for the kids.  My DD is now my official banner maker which she makes with the cricut!














Dinner was Mr. Slushy corndogs, P+F mac and cheese and Platypus eggs (tater tots, thanks Tammie for the idea)
















Dessert was Perry cupcakes.  I must say that out of all of the different cupcakes I have made these are among my favs!







No time for a craft this evening but I printed out these fun activity books which they liked!
















Playing Pin the tail on Perry
















Movie Snacks, P+F yougurt and fruit snacks and Perry tails






My silly platypuses!











Next up is Brave, still a bit torn on our meal.  I looked up Scottish foods and really nothing appealled to me at all.  Thinking of some kind of pies which I've seen in the trailers


----------



## jumparound

Miss Mickee, your dinosaur decoration is amazing!  I love it!  And the coco puff volcanoes are too cute.

I'm super excited to be having my first disney movie night tomorrow!!


----------



## jumparound

OMG I LOVE the platypus cupcakes...I think I'm gonna have to steal that idea lol.  And such a cute idea to choose Phineas and Ferb for the start of the summer.


----------



## momabaarjo

Lisa...been looking up Scottish recipes, too!  Great minds think alike.  I am searching through my box of recipes that were my great great grandmothers...a full blooded scot.  Hoping to do a little family history with this movie night!


----------



## JavArmy

It was the Muppets tonight at our house!!

First, we set up tv trays so it would be a "me party" 











Tex Richman gold plated cupcakes





We also had Miss Piggys in a blanket, Animal Drumsticks, Rainbow connection jello, Kermit Platter, and Smile Fries





A picture of the Rainbow Connection Jello















For crafts and games we did Muppet Bingo





And a Muppet Labs experiment





And we played telephone since they had a telethon on the movie





And we threw "bowling balls" at Jack Black like Gonzo in the movie









We also made our own muppets





Now to go watch the movie and eat some cupcakes!!  We are doing an extra family movie night next week since my baby sister will be in town!!  Looks like we'll be doing Aladdin!


----------



## Becc1

That jello looks so neat!


----------



## JavArmy

Becc1 said:


> That jello looks so neat!



Thanks!  It's super easy, you just need to start it the day before


----------



## jumparound

Last night was our first Disney Movie Night....or day rather...and we did Finding Nemo.  My son had a blast helping me in planning activities and the menu, as well as coming up with the names.  




On our menu was underwater sticks (fish sticks), bruce melon (watermelon), fish food (corn), torpedo bread (garlic bread), and squishy fishies for dessert (swedish fish in blue jello).





















For movie snacks we had popcorn, gummy sharks, swedish fish, and sour octopuses...octopi? idk


----------



## jumparound

For our activities we went swimming, made jellyfish out of balloons and streamers...




We were planning on making a few jellyfish, but ended up with only one each because my son had more fun blowing up the balloons and letting them fly around the room.  We made paper plate fish




gave each other face paintings, played go fish




My son also played Freddie Fish on the wii, which is now a little too easy for him.  For an educational activity we learned about the life cycle of a fish and predators of fish, then made a little poster.  




My son decided he wanted to play "underwater hangman" at the last minute...the hangman had water drawn above it and the words had to be underwater related.  I thought it was a cute idea and creative.


----------



## jumparound

Sorry for all the pics and for them being so huge (does anyone know how to make them smaller?)...I just wanted to add a couple of the decorations my son made for the table





Our next movie, chosen at random, is Angels in the Outfield.  If anyone has any suggestions for this I'd like to hear them please.  Food is easy...baseball food lol. Activities I've got play baseball and hiding angels around the house to be found.  Other than that I'm stick trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## Chelley00

Yesterday was our community yard sale, so it was a long day and I didn't put much effort into movie night.  The kids didn't care.  They were happy on the splurge of a new Wii game.    Usually I don't spend more than $5-$10 on anything for movie night (food not included) so this was a big deal for them.  

Last night was Toy Story night

Menu and activity sheet





table





Mickey got the movie holding duties tonight





Oldest and youngest





dessert





Woody Waters





Potato Head party





My artsy fartsy shot of the green army men 





Pizza Planet pizza





Toy Story Mania for the Wii


----------



## aLLpInK

Chelley00 said:


> Yesterday was our community yard sale, so it was a long day and I didn't put much effort into movie night.  The kids didn't care.  They were happy on the splurge of a new Wii game.    Usually I don't spend more than $5-$10 on anything for movie night (food not included) so this was a big deal for them.
> 
> Last night was Toy Story night
> 
> Menu and activity sheet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey got the movie holding duties tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldest and youngest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dessert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woody Waters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potato Head party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My artsy fartsy shot of the green army men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza Planet pizza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toy Story Mania for the Wii





Oooooh, I cant wait to do a Toy Story night!! =)  
How did they enjoy the Wii game? I thought about getting it for my girls. Love all the pics and everything looks great!!


----------



## aLLpInK

jumparound said:


> For our activities we went swimming, made jellyfish out of balloons and streamers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were planning on making a few jellyfish, but ended up with only one each because my son had more fun blowing up the balloons and letting them fly around the room.  We made paper plate fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gave each other face paintings, played go fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son also played Freddie Fish on the wii, which is now a little too easy for him.  For an educational activity we learned about the life cycle of a fish and predators of fish, then made a little poster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son decided he wanted to play "underwater hangman" at the last minute...the hangman had water drawn above it and the words had to be underwater related.  I thought it was a cute idea and creative.



Thanks for sharing! My favorite jellyfish idea yet! I just noted some of your great ideas! Looks like we will be doing Nemo next...


----------



## Alysa

I've already posted these on my pre-trip report but I thought I'd do it here too since this page inspired me in the first place! Long story short, we had a trip planned for star wars weekend this year but couldn't go because of a surprise pregnancy. So for our first Disney movie night? Star Tours! 
We made Pricess Leia cupcakes, an AT-AT planter and a Chewbacca bird feeder, affectionately known now as the bird feeder of DEATH!












Thanks for all the great ideas. We have a while to go until we can take our newest mouseketeer to introduce him to Disney so I hope you'll be seeing us around a lot. I've done up a craft and snack idea for each movie (I wanted to keep it inexpensive and manageable for a mom with morning sickness or a new baby, trying to save pennies for Disney!) We are doing all the Disney Animated Classics, the Pixar films, plus Tron, Mickey's Christmas Carol, Mary Poppins, Pirates of the Caribbean, Harry Potter (for our planned Universal day), the Muppets, hopefully the new Del Torro Haunted Mansion), Song of the South, Phineas and Ferb and Nightmare before Christmas. We have 62 weekends to go until the trip so one movie night a weekend and a couple of double features and hopefully this will help us survive the long wait!
Thanks again for all the great ideas!


----------



## Chicago Mo

Alysa said:


> I've already posted these on my pre-trip report but I thought I'd do it here too since this page inspired me in the first place! Long story short, we had a trip planned for star wars weekend this year but couldn't go because of a surprise pregnancy. So for our first Disney movie night? Star Tours!
> We made Pricess Leia cupcakes, an AT-AT planter and a Chewbacca bird feeder, affectionately known now as the bird feeder of DEATH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the great ideas. We have a while to go until we can take our newest mouseketeer to introduce him to Disney so I hope you'll be seeing us around a lot. I've done up a craft and snack idea for each movie (I wanted to keep it inexpensive and manageable for a mom with morning sickness or a new baby, trying to save pennies for Disney!) We are doing all the Disney Animated Classics, the Pixar films, plus Tron, Mickey's Christmas Carol, Mary Poppins, Pirates of the Caribbean, Harry Potter (for our planned Universal day), the Muppets, hopefully the new Del Torro Haunted Mansion), Song of the South, Phineas and Ferb and Nightmare before Christmas. We have 62 weekends to go until the trip so one movie night a weekend and a couple of double features and hopefully this will help us survive the long wait!
> Thanks again for all the great ideas!



CONGRATS!!!!  ​On your new baby!!!
Please tell me how you did the AT-AT!!!
Is any of this on pintrest???


----------



## Alysa

Hi Chicago Mo,
I see you have a Vader fan in you family! 
I got the ideas from the crafts out of The Star Wars Craft Book by Bonnie Burton. They are all really cute and easy. For the planter, you just take 4 chip tubes (my husband happily obliged us by eating the chips inside), a small planter box and some tupperware for the head, and wrap them all in duct tape. The lids of the chip tubes are for the knees. Easy!
I have been searching for lots of craft/recipe ideas on pintrest and I'll be posting lots more on my Disney movie night board as I go through - come by and visit me!


----------



## Chicago Mo

Alysa said:


> Hi Chicago Mo,
> I see you have a Vader fan in you family!
> I got the ideas from the crafts out of The Star Wars Craft Book by Bonnie Burton. They are all really cute and easy. For the planter, you just take 4 chip tubes (my husband happily obliged us by eating the chips inside), a small planter box and some tupperware for the head, and wrap them all in duct tape. The lids of the chip tubes are for the knees. Easy!
> I have been searching for lots of craft/recipe ideas on pintrest and I'll be posting lots more on my Disney movie night board as I go through - come by and visit me!



i cannot say thank you enough!!! Yes my Son is a huge Star Wars fan. I'm Not...
Post #178
didn't want to post the picture on here it's not a movie night...
I am all over the pintrest!!! AGAIN THANK YOU SO SO MUCH!!!


----------



## oopsiDAISY

One of the Disney themed newsletters I am subscribed to posted the POFQ Beignet recipe today. I thought I would share it for anyone who may be hosting a Princess and Frog movie night soon!

Beignets
Port Orleans French Quarter - Sassagoula Floatworks and Food Factory

1 pack dry yeast
1/2 cups sugar
2  lg. eggs
7 cups flour
1 1/2 cups warm water
1 tsp salt
1 cup undiluted evaporated milk
1/4 cup soft shortening
Oil for frying
Confectioner's sugar

Instructions:  
1.  In a large bowl, sprinkle yeast over water, stir to dissolve.
2.  Add sugar, salt, eggs, and milk. Blend with rotary beater.
3.  Add 4 cups of the flour, beat with a wooden spoon until smooth and thoroughly blended. 
4.  Beat in the shortening, then add the remaining flour, about 1/3 cup at a time, beating it in with a spoon until it becomes too stiff to stir, then working in the rest with your hands.
5.  Cover and chill overnight. Roll out on floured board until dough is at 1/8" thickness. Cut into 2 1/2" squares. 
6.  Deep fry at 360 degrees 2-3 minutes or until lightly browned on both sides. Drain on paper towels. 
7.  Sprinkle heavily with confectioner's sugar.

Makes about 5 dozen.

Note:  The dough keeps well in refrigerator for several days. Just cover the bowl with plastic wrap and punch down occasionally.


----------



## Alysa

Thank you for the Beignets recipe Daisy! We will definitely be using that one!

This weekend past we babysat my niece and nephew and so we had our first movie night with them, a muppets double feature! We watched both The Muppet Movie and the new version with Amy Adams and Jason Segel. The soundtrack from the original was a part of my childhood, we played it on a tape deck in my Dad's old brown Mercedes everywhere we went, so I am thrilled to say that the kids preferred the original!

I was feeling a bit under the weather (I had forgotten that growing a human is exhausting) so for the craft the kids cut out a simple playset I found online, then they ate Kermit apples. And for dinner? Frogs legs of course! 














The photos look a little green (it's not easy bein') next time I try to get photos during daylight hours.


----------



## MissMickee

Last night we did Meet the Robinsons.  I love this movie.  It's so sweet.

We had a smaller one tonight since it was just me and the kids.  Daddy and Grandpa were out on their motorcycles.

Dinner was Art's Intergalactic Pizza.  For snacks we had Lewis' fruit (salad) hat, PB&J cookies, bowler hats and gummy Frankies.  To drink... Goob's juice boxes.











My centerpiece is Carl with the "Keep Moving Forward" signs coming out of his head. 






On either side of him, I made Memory Scanners for each of the kids.  In the center is one of their favorite memories from our trip to WDW last year.











Food...











Got the inspiration for these here.  I used Raspberry jelly, because it's my favorite, but it DID NOT WORK!  Did NOT taste good.  LOL!  Next time I'll definitely use grape.





These are donut holes on top of 1/2 an Oreo.  I think they came out really cute!





Close-up...










I know Goob trades his juice box for a coffee in the movie, but we stuck with the juice boxes.  lol!





We got tonight's activity at Michaels for $3 each.  It's Mount Vesuvius!





Just add water...





...and watch it blow!





But what's that inside?!





"I have a big head... and little arms." LOL! They're those things that grow in water so in 3 days they'll be able to play with them. (I'm not so sure how well this plan was thought through)





Wearing their Lewis hair and glasses.  





It's Bowler Hat Guy!





It's Bowler Hat Girl! (she was trying so hard to balance it on her head LOL!)





My nephews are staying over tomorrow night, so I might try to squeeze in another movie night this week.  We'll see.  We leave for our trip in 12 days!!!!!!


----------



## Alysa

Lisa - love it! My favourtites are the bowler hat desserts!


----------



## JavArmy

We did Aladdin tonight for Disney Movie Night!







For Crafts we did Mosaics, Sand Lamps, and Magic Carpets





Here is everyone making their sand lamps





We had genie juice, jafar's "so twisted" fries, coos coos, kibobs, and stolen bread.





We did go a little above and beyond with the crafts since my sister (the 14 year old) was in town.  We had to show off a bit 

For next weeks movie my sister picked Lion King!


----------



## Chelley00

It's our anniversary weekend, so we are shipping kids out (DS19 staying home to work, DS16 on a mission trip, DD10 and DS7 are at grandparents house)   When we told the kids they were going to grandparents for the weekend, DS7 said "But, we'll miss movie night!"


----------



## Alysa

Well yesterday we were FINALLY supposed to be doing Snow White for our movie night but they kids and I had the great idea that since it was Father's Day and we would be spending the weekend with our own dads that we would devote Friday night to my husband. So we let him pick and he chose Treasure Planet!

I had the kids make the crafts before my husband got home. My daughter did a beautiful canvas of a starry sky and my son painted a ball like the map. Our night officially began with opening presents. We gave him the crafts as well as the pirate's drink of choice, a bottle of Appleton's Jamaican Rum.








For dinner we made Alponian chowder (I meant to pick up dog bowls at the dollar store to serve it in but I totally forgot). I was trying to keep the movie nights healthy and not serve cupcakes every time but my husband told me that because we almost never make desserts that he thought that was crazy, so "Bring on the cupcakes!". I also gave the kids little chocolate gold doubloons as a snack during the movie.








Fun time was had by all! Next week I think will be Brave. Poor Snow White, will we ever get to her?


----------



## MaddieC

Just finished reading every page  Can't wait to use all of the ideas!

We started doing family fun nights to count down to our August trip. Our first night was Lilo and Stitch last week. 

Menu:
1. Lilo Kabobs
2. Stitch's Fruit Salad
3. Pleakley's Rice
4. Jumba Juice
Activities:
1. Make leis (flower cut outs, string, fruit loops; the fruit loops were also a great snack!)
2. Make a tiki (paper towel rolls)
3. Hoola dance 
4. Limbo
5. Secret mission from Jumba!(the kids had to look for all of Jumba's escaped experiments. Each was on an index card and had the name, picture, and powers of the experiment.)

The table:









DD14 decided the living room should become a beach (she really did most of the work, and suprised us with the party!)




craft table





Making Leis:












Tiki's








Limbo (DD14 wouldn't let me put up the photos of them dancing!  ) You can see the Lilo and Stitch soundtrack playing on our labtop in the backround. DD6 kept putting Hawiian Rollercoaster Ride on repeat!




Secret mission: 








We never found the last card(there was 23) ...it will show up eventually!


We had so much fun! Next is "It's A Bugs Life"


----------



## disjenne

We finally had our first Family Movie Night and watched Lilo and Stitch.  I enjoyed this so much we will be doing more than I had planned! 

Our activity was swimming in our new "pool". DD2 was afraid of water until a few weeks ago so this was exciting for her. 






I transformed the dining room into our own luau. We had leis, grass skirts, and lanterns.











We had a spread of PB&J Sushi for DD2 (has a hard time with meat), K'auai K'abobs, Stitch's Skewers, Lilo's Rice, Jumba Juice, and Lava Cakes! It was all so yummy. And I am sorry but I can't remember the DISer I found the names from. If I find it again I will site it here.































The food label's were made simply using MS Word and the Buka Bird font. I found all images online. 

Then it was time for our feature presentation! I found these great movie tickets from http://mommasfabulousplayground.blogspot.com/search/label/Movie%20Tickets






We even have a concession stand with popcorn, salt water taffy, and swedish fish.






DD2 enjoyed most of the movie and DH and I enjoyed the rest! 






I can't wait for our next movie night....Lady and the Tramp!! Ihope you enjoyed seeing our Lilo and Stitch night!

(Sorry the photos are different sizes. My laptop was going crazy!)


----------



## MissMickee

For those of you planning Brave nights, Disney Family has added a bunch of crafts and recipes to their website!

http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-disney-character-fun/pkg-disney-brave/


----------



## MissMickee

We had our impromtu Treasure Planet night on Saturday.  My nephews stayed over and DN6 really wanted to join in on one of our "famous" movie nights.    HAD to put one together for him.  So I chose a movie he's never seen (and I LOVE!).

Table and decor.  I bought some pirate hats at the party store and colored in the eyes with black markers and painted on 3 white eyes to match Capt Flint's pirate flag.  











Food!  We had big and little dippers (chicken poppers and tenders), Capt. Amelia's cat treats (Lucky Charms), Dr. Doppler's dog biscuits (graham crackers), powdered spheriods (donuts),  Flint's treasure (toffee popcorn, Skittles, choc coins, Hershey's Nuggets), Zorellian Jelly Worms (gummy worms), caramel pecan Scroops (rolls melted on pretzels with pretzel legs and pecans on top), Bonzabeast Stew (choc pudding with gumball eys  ) and to drink, Purp Juice (grape soda).














































Activity... Black Hole Toss





















Their prizes!  Flarp (or to go with tonight's theme.. Morph!!)






Playing with "Morph"...











One movie night left before we leave!!!!  Friday night will be The Lion King then we leave on Wednesday!  I'm so excited (obviously!!)  I have, however, promised DN that we'll do UP! soon.  He had so much fun!


----------



## disjenne

Lisa, I  all of your movie nights and parties!  You do such a wonderful job on all of them.


----------



## budafam

MaddieC said:


> We never found the last card(there was 23) ...it will show up eventually!
> 
> We had so much fun! Next is "It's A Bugs Life"



I love the card idea!  I'm so stealing that for our upcoming Lilo & Stitch night   I wish you posted pics of all of what they said... lol...


----------



## jannel80

budafam said:


> I love the card idea!  I'm so stealing that for our upcoming Lilo & Stitch night   I wish you posted pics of all of what they said... lol...



I would love to know also!  I love the idea and would have no idea what to write on the cards!    We are doing Lilo and Stitch next month!


----------



## jannel80

Finally planned our Finding Nemo party for this Friday night.  Can't wait!  Will post pictures afterwards.


----------



## MissMickee

disjenne said:


> Lisa, I  all of your movie nights and parties!  You do such a wonderful job on all of them.



Thanks Jenn!


----------



## MaddieC

budafam said:


> I love the card idea!  I'm so stealing that for our upcoming Lilo & Stitch night   I wish you posted pics of all of what they said... lol...


I know the last picture didn't come out that clearly. Basically I wrote all of the information from here: http://www.whatsitsgalore.com/disney/stitch.html

On the front, blank, part of the index card I wrote the experiment number and name. On the other, lined side, I wrote its name, powers, weakness (if there was one), and other fun facts. There was also a picture on this side.


----------



## disjenne

jannel80 said:


> Finally planned our Finding Nemo party for this Friday night.  Can't wait!  Will post pictures afterwards.



Can't wait to see!


----------



## Becc1

Today we saw Brave and had our movie night to go along with it 

First off I just want to say how much we all enjoyed the movie, even my 16 yr old DS liked it!


I printed out these invites for our movie day/night for the kids











For decorations I went with a few printouts I found online, DD got a Merida doll last week and she had a horse that looks like Angus.  Our craft was making family crests and I made one with my DH's family crest to use to decorate with.  And of course DD made our banner as usual 












While I prepared dinner the kids worked on some activity books that I found online







Dinner was tough for me, I really was going to go with something Scottish but I just couldn't find anything that would work for all of us so I went with a dinner scene I saw from a movie trailer and we had chicken drumsticks, sausage and roasted redskin potatoes and carrots.











Desserts were cupcakes and strawberry shortbread, which I was going to make homemade but because of time constraints I ended up using some store boughts ones





















Crafts were making their own family crests with felt and as an activity they played with some bow and arrows that I got them.  I had drawn a target on our fence with some sidewalk chalk for them but unfortunately our outside play got rained out 





















Over all it was a fun day!


----------



## nancy drew

I haven't been here in ages!  I love all of the new family nights!  I think we may have to start up our family nights again to get even more excited for our DLR trip in August!


----------



## Lidian

Becc1, what an awesome Brave themed night!  I really love the family crests your kiddos made!


----------



## tinkermama117

Long overdue, but here are some pics from our Lilo and Stitch Night. We did a Luau theme. The menu was:

"Roasted" Pigs in a Blanket
Tropical Fruit Platter
Hawaiian Chicken Skewers
Coconut Rice

Dessert: Dole Whip Cupcakes (I found the recipe on Pinterest, but I had to modify it a bit due to time)

For an activity we practiced the hula. We were supposed to make skirts,but ran out of time.
















Cute Pic of DD 





DH and DS





DD and I taking a break from Hula dancing





We ate on beach towels






Finally, THE CUPCAKES!!





Our next night was The Princess and the Frog.


----------



## Chelley00

Tonight was Dumbo night at our house.  DS7 was so happy to hear it was movie night again. Since DH and I were gone last weekend, we skipped a week and he really missed it.  I don't know what he's going to do when we get back from our Disney trip and don't do movie nights anymore!

Clown Minnie





Table





If I see an elephant fly





Table settings





Menu and activity sheet





buffet line  (we had some standard circus fair:  hot dogs, popcorn, fruit, veggies, peanuts, animal crackers and cupcakes for dessert and lemon shake ups to drink)





fruit and veggie clowns





Peanuts and animal crackers





Big Top cupcakes





Activity #1, bean bag toss











Activity #2 pin the nose on the clown










This little brat was cheating.  She could see and didn't tell us, and then we noticed she got a direct bullseye.






Next week is either Bugs Life, Cars or Princess and the Frog.


----------



## Becc1

Lidian said:


> Becc1, what an awesome Brave themed night!  I really love the family crests your kiddos made!



Thanks Lidian!


----------



## coconutsunshine

I'm hopping on this train, absolutely love this thread!! We are going to have our first themed day this Sunday - DS chose Finding Nemo! Our little guy is only 2 so trying to do too much in the evening would just be too much for him so the whole day or half a day it is. I think what we will do is make the crafts throughout the week during craft time and then use them to decorate for supper of Sunday, it will be the week of NEMO!! 

 to everyone for posting pics and ideas, you are all so creative!


----------



## jannel80

We had such a fun Finding Nemo night!  Thank you for everyone's great ideas on this thread!  Sorry the pics are so big, I have no clue how to shrink them down!  

Movie tickets:





Making paper plate fish:









Finished fish:





Jelly Fish invaded our living room:









Another craft:









The Food:

























Snack Stand for the movie:





Got his ticket all ready to watch the movie:


----------



## oopsiDAISY

Wow~ya'll have been busy since I last checked in!  LOVE the latest movie nights. That Brave night was fantastic!  I just love all the creativity that abounds on this thread!  Dole Whip cupcakes!  Be still my beating heart!!!  Can you post the recipe or a pinterest link for it?  I would love to make some of those for our Lilo and Stitch night as well!


----------



## tinkermama117

oopsiDAISY said:


> Wow~ya'll have been busy since I last checked in!  LOVE the latest movie nights. That Brave night was fantastic!  I just love all the creativity that abounds on this thread!  Dole Whip cupcakes!  Be still my beating heart!!!  Can you post the recipe or a pinterest link for it?  I would love to make some of those for our Lilo and Stitch night as well!



Here's the recipe. I used a box cake instead of making it from scratch. And although I had the ingredients for the frosting I ran out of time and just used whipped cream. The pineapple curd however is super easy to make and to DIE for!

http://pixiecrust.blogspot.com/2011/06/dole-whip-cupcakes.html


----------



## jumparound

Our second Disney Movie Night was last weekend and we did Angels in the Outfield.  Not a major Disney movie, but that's okay with us.  For dinner we had hotdogs, french fries, and a veggie platter.  I found an Arizona iced tea that had a baseball on top for my son, and he made baseball cupcakes for dessert.  For movie snacks we had peanuts, cracker jacks, and sunflower seeds.






Here is cooking away!  





My son made all the decorations himself 

For activities we played tic tac toe with baseballs and baseball bats...





Made baseballs out of paper plates...yes, he is painting on the kitchen floor.  We always do painting on the kitchen floor b/c it's so much easier to clean up when he inevitably spills some on the floor lol.





I made 2 tossing games...I painted a baseball diamond on a cardboard box and cut out holes where the bases go and he had to throw balls into the holes...if he got one out of three balls in he won a prize.  The other game was a smaller cardboard box that i painted with cups stacked on top that he had to knock over...if he could knock them all over with 3 balls he won a prize (we ended up changing it to 8 balls, and he got it in 5 lol)






photobucket started acting up, so I can't get the pic of the other game right now...

I made little angels that I hid around the house for my son to find, and we gave each other baseball face paintings as well. 

All in all it was another fun night, and my son loved the tossing games!


----------



## jumparound

We went and saw Brave at the drive-in on Tuesday, but we're going to do a Brave night next Saturday, and go see it in the theaters in 3-D.  I want to make mince and tatties for dinner...has anyone had this?  have any input on the taste? have any good recipes? any input about it would be much appreciated.


----------



## disjenne

jumparound said:


> Our second Disney Movie Night was last weekend and we did Angels in the Outfield.
> 
> All in all it was another fun night, and my son loved the tossing games!



AW! This is really cute! Glad y'all had fun.


----------



## disjenne

jumparound said:


> We went and saw Brave at the drive-in on Tuesday, but we're going to do a Brave night next Saturday, and go see it in the theaters in 3-D.  I want to make mince and tatties for dinner...has anyone had this?  have any input on the taste? have any good recipes? any input about it would be much appreciated.



I have never had it but aren't drine-ins the best?! We took DD last night to see Brave. It is just a totally different feeling. Can't wait to see your Brave night!


----------



## Disneyelf10

I've been having theme nights for about a year and finally am posting some pics....
Friday we saw Brave and that was our theme:

Decorations: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








[/IMG]

dinner: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For an activity we made crests: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]

dessert: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## My2Qtz0205

We are going to see Brave tomorrow.  Two ideas I came up with for meals are Shepherd's Pie (I know it's really a British meal, but Scotland's on the British Isles, yes?  ). The other idea (the one DH chose) is roasted turkey legs--found them already roasted at Harris Teeter, just have to heat them--roasted carrots and baby red potatoes.


----------



## DanniDeer

I'm so head-over-heels for this thread. I think it's so so so wonderful, and knew I wanted it to be a part of the countdown to a cutesy trip next March with my DBf.

But I wanted something more date-like, so I made it that way!

I set up a surprise Lady and the Tramp spaghetti dinner for myself and my sweet boy :]

Here are a couple of pictures, but if you want my full ramblings, they are easily found in my PTR here, or in my signature!
































I really, really would go take a gander at my explanations and babble in the PTR. It's late, and I'm tired of being on the computer, but I knew if I didn't post this now, I never would.

but I just wanted to let all of you know how much fun I've had reading your ideas and feeding off your creativity!


----------



## hcoker1

Wow! So many new and wonderful ideas! I haven't really read this thread since our last trip in 2010 but we are heading back to WDW at March Break (yeah!) so I'm starting to get ready for our dinners. DS is now 11 and I asked him today if he still wanted to do Disney Dinners and he was very definate in his yes. 

Thanks for all of the new ideas. I've added another 10 pages or so to my Disney Dinners binder and lots of new links for printables etc.


----------



## Chelley00

It's Bugs Life movie night!

Menu and activity sheet





Table





Place setting





Minnie in her bug antennae holding the movie





DS painting his bug catcher





DD with hers





What's better for bugs than picnic food?  What's better for Mom than to not have to cook after a very long, crappy week  





Dirt and worms for dessert, made by DS





Finished suncatchers.  DS's kit had dried paint, so he used craft paint we had already, only it wasn't suncatcher paint like we thought 





Catching bugs.  Not so much a great idea when it's 103 (and has been for weeks) and it hasn't rained at our house since May 4th.  Not many bugs to be found.





This makes me laugh.  She had been at the pool all day, is dressed like a crazy person, is tired and cranky, and I'm shoving her outside to search for bugs


----------



## Becc1

We had an impromptu Fox and the Hound night yesterday!







Dinner was "Hunter's stew" aka beef stew (thanks Tammie for the idea!)  I've been making lots of slow cooker meals this summer so I don't have to rush dinner after a day at the waterpark (we have season passes) so this was a perfect meal.  Along with that we had dog bone shaped rolls.





















Dessert was Copper cupcakes






For activities they did coloring pages while watching the movie and we were supposed to make friendship bacelets from some kits that I had but they were really too difficult for the kids.  I attempted them last night but gave up because they were too difficult for me too 












Next up is a Camp Rock marathon, DH is going away for work next week and I told the kids we'd camp out in the family room!


----------



## jumparound

Your cupcakes are too cute!  And I like the idea of making friendship bracelets


----------



## jumparound

Last weekend we did Brave.  I had the Scottish flag up and red streamers all over the room (Merida's wild red hair)




For dinner we had mince and tatties (everyone loved it) with corn on the cob, and bear cupcakes for dessert. 




For activities my son made a family crest




I couldn't find a good toy bow and arrow that wasn't too expensive for just one night, so instead of archery we threw balls at a target lol




While outside throwing balls, I ran inside and made a path of wisps I had made.  Taped to the screen door leading to the backyard I taped a notecard that read:




When he followed the wisps it led him to another note with two little trinkets that said something like "choose one of these to choose your fate.  What will you choose?"  and taped to the bottom of each was a notecard that said "you are destined to go to disneyland.
My son came up with the idea of playing pin the tail on the bear, and I modified it to pin the crown on the bear




Later that night we went to the movie theaters and saw Brave in 3-D (we had seen it when it first came out at the drive-in).  I think my son was a little bored after a while at seeing the same movie again.  But overall it was a fun day 
Once again sorry for such large pictures...idk how to make them smaller.


----------



## hcoker1

_This makes me laugh. She had been at the pool all day, is dressed like a crazy person, is tired and cranky, and I'm shoving her outside to search for bugs _

Chelley00: I laughed out loud reading this and seeing the picture! She must really be annoyed at you now that you've posted it for the world to see!!


----------



## oopsiDAISY

Great movie nights going on lately!  Love the Fox and the Hound night...Hunter's Stew, that is a great idea!  And Mince and Tatties for Brave...another great idea, and EASY! I like that! 

We are having our Princess and the Frog movie night tomorrow night. BFF and her family are joining us. Can't wait to have fun and post pictures!


----------



## MissMickee

Great movie nights guys!  I'm loving the Brave ones... We'll totally do that one _the day_ it comes out on DVD!



jumparound said:


> Once again sorry for such large pictures...idk how to make them smaller.



Are you using Photobucket?


----------



## oopsiDAISY

Our movie was The Princess and the Frog! We had a great time. My BFF and her family joined us. The kids didn't really watch the movie all the way through...they kept going in and out of the room to play and then watch and then play some more. It was okay. Fun was had by all, and of course I photodocumented the occasion...

The table:





"Buffet" labels for the food:





Additional decor:





The food: (Jambalaya, Homemade Chicken Nuggets, French Baguette, Fresh Fruit, "Faux" Beignets





Craft time:





And the finished craft:





And our next movie night theme will be:


----------



## Just*the*ten*of*us

everyone has such wonderful ideas! weve been doing these for years, I tihnk its time to start taking pictures and joining in the fun here!


----------



## Chelley00

We did The Princess and the Frog tonight.

Minnie in her Mardi Gras mask holding the movie






Ray flying above the table






Menu and activity list






Place setting






Frog Prince cupcakes.  It's killing my OCD that one of them is missing a chocolate chip eyeball






So, here's my whoops moment.  I knew gumbo took awhile.  I just under estimated exactly how long was awhile.  So I thought I'd make jambalaya, but realized we didn't have any rice.  Two strikes.  We ordered take out from a local Cajun Cafe instead 





Swamp water (AKA Fresca)






Leap frog






Princess and the Frog memory


----------



## coconutsunshine

I just LOVE this thread, we have had two nights so far, Nemo and Peter Pan and had such fun, I'll post pictures soon. This week is going to be very low key as we had to unexpectedly go out of town last week and have family visiting this week. Keep posting pics I love them so much. 

Chelley00 Awesome Princess and the Frog!! I love the leap frog pic, your husband looks really happy in it, I'm a sucker for dads having fun with their families, especially when it comes to Disney!!


----------



## LoveToTravel2001

Just found this thread and thinking 'How cool!'  Wish I'd found it years ago when my DD was younger and we were going to Disney every year. But, she and I are scheduled to go again in March for UCA Nationals, without dad for the first time. This might get her excited about the Disney piece of it and not just the cheerleading part of the trip. I'm more excited for Disney and less thrilled with the thought of 1000s of cheerleaders for days. Now to troll around the thread to find a few good movie ideas. I'm thinking I need to go with her favorites - Aristocats, Mary Poppins, Monsters Inc...


----------



## jumparound

MissMickee said:


> Are you using Photobucket?



Yes I am...I was thinking if I look around on the website, I might find an option to shrink the pics...I just haven't gotten around to it lol.


----------



## RiveraFamily

these ideas are too cute


----------



## mrstomrice

A little off topic, but we thought we'd do an Olympic theme night on Friday for the opening ceremony.  We're going to have an all American cookout with burgers and dogs, and some competitions around the backyard swingset.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## Alysa

> A little off topic, but we thought we'd do an Olympic theme night on Friday for the opening ceremony. We're going to have an all American cookout with burgers and dogs, and some competitions around the backyard swingset. Any other suggestions?



For your Olympic Disney movie night you could watch the Goofy Short - The Olympic Champ
We love those shorts here at our place!


----------



## Alysa

Our most recent night was The Great Mouse Detective. We had crumpets and the Cheddar Cheese Soup from Le Cellier, and we made a paper craft of Big Ben. It took forever to do but the kids enjoyed cutting it out and assembling it. Here is the recipe for the soup (my daughter says it's her new all time favourite soup recipe) and the link to the paper craft as well.


----------



## My2Qtz0205

I thought we would do Hercules to tie in to the Olympics, but we are going out of town this weekend during the opening ceremonies.  I have seen ideas on Pinterest or Family Fun for fruit tarts made in the colors of the Olympic rings, and of course Greek food is yummy!


----------



## Becc1

My2Qtz0205 said:


> I thought we would do Hercules to tie in to the Olympics, but we are going out of town this weekend during the opening ceremonies.  I have seen ideas on Pinterest or Family Fun for fruit tarts made in the colors of the Olympic rings, and of course Greek food is yummy!



I was planning to incorporate a Hercules night also for the Olympics, I have found lots of cute ideas on Pinterest as well!


----------



## nancy drew

We're doing an Olympics night on Friday, and we will be watching the Opening Ceremonies and perhaps doing a few Olympic events either in the living room or outside.  We will be having English food, since the games are in London, so the plan is to have "Bangers and Mash" (hot dogs/sausages and mashed potatoes), with peas on the side, and an English Trifle for dessert.  Maybe some sort of Olympic Punch for drinks, or something.  DD might have a friend over, to share in the fun!

We only have a couple of weeks before our trip, so it looks like we'll have to cram in a bunch of quick movie nights!!!


----------



## Chelley00

I love the idea of doing Hercules to tie in the Olympics.  We are stuck with Cars this weekend, but might have to do Hercules next the next weekend.


----------



## DonaldDuckFamily

We've been having theme nights for the past year and a half. I've got so many pictures to share (I won't do it all at once) but finally figured out how post pictures.

Here is the Princess and the Frog theme night we had the Saturday before Fat Tuesday. We ordered a King Cake from Haydel's Bakery in New Orleans for the occasion.

















In the background of the last picture, you can see our Disney countdown. We had three poster boards with 36 days on each (108 countdown) and behind each day there was a picture from a previous trip.


----------



## DonaldDuckFamily

Haunted Mansion theme night:

















We have a Mickey Head patio in our backyard so we watched the movie out there. Here is the picture from last year. I need to get an updated one but I wanted to wait until all of the grass was planted and it was green.


----------



## oopsiDAISY

OMGoodness~a Mickey head patio?!?!!!  You guys are awesome parents!!!!


----------



## disneygirl1972

In preparation for our December trip, I am planning Epcot theme nights.  I have the Mickey heads with the country flag printed & in an envelope for the kids to pick the week before so I can prepare for that country.  I have the menu basically picked for each country along with a dessert.  I want a Disney movie to go along with each country, as well.  Some countries are deeming themselves difficult with a movie (ie. Norway, Japan, Italy).  

Suggestions would be greatly appreciated for everything!!  Your ideas may be better than mine


----------



## oopsiDAISY

disneygirl1972 said:


> In preparation for our December trip, I am planning Epcot theme nights.  I have the Mickey heads with the country flag printed & in an envelope for the kids to pick the week before so I can prepare for that country.  I have the menu basically picked for each country along with a dessert.  I want a Disney movie to go along with each country, as well.  Some countries are deeming themselves difficult with a movie (ie. Norway, Japan, Italy).
> 
> Suggestions would be greatly appreciated for everything!!  Your ideas may be better than mine



 Pinocchio for Italy...not sure about Norway or Japan. Mulan is China, right?


----------



## Chelley00

Beauty and the Beast or Aristocrats for France, Three Caballeros for Mexico.


----------



## ilovepete

disneygirl1972 said:


> In preparation for our December trip, I am planning Epcot theme nights.  I have the Mickey heads with the country flag printed & in an envelope for the kids to pick the week before so I can prepare for that country.  I have the menu basically picked for each country along with a dessert.  I want a Disney movie to go along with each country, as well.  Some countries are deeming themselves difficult with a movie (ie. Norway, Japan, Italy).
> 
> Suggestions would be greatly appreciated for everything!!  Your ideas may be better than mine



I love this! Italy could you do Lady & the Tramp for the spaghetti scene?  Maybe a Princess movie for Norway because of Akershus?  Not that it has anything to actually do with Norway, but if you can't think of anything else it might work.  For Japan - Ponyo?


----------



## oopsiDAISY

ilovepete said:


> I love this! Italy could you do Lady & the Tramp for the spaghetti scene?  Maybe a Princess movie for Norway because of Akershus?  Not that it has anything to actually do with Norway, but if you can't think of anything else it might work.  For Japan - Ponyo?



Ponyo for Japan is a great idea!  That is such a sweet little movie, my kids loved it!


----------



## coconutsunshine

DonaldDuckFamily said:


> We have a Mickey Head patio in our backyard so we watched the movie out there. Here is the picture from last year. I need to get an updated one but I wanted to wait until all of the grass was planted and it was green.



I  LOVE  your patio, I am soooo jealous!


----------



## DonaldDuckFamily

coconutsunshine said:


> I  LOVE  your patio, I am soooo jealous!



Thanks!!! We love it too!!! I'm so glad my husband was ok with it. Since we were putting in a cirlce patio anyways I said "why not just add two more circles to make a Mickey head?". It helps us get our Disney fix.


----------



## Chelley00

DH is working nights all weekend, so we had a simple Movie Day lunch instead of Movie Night.  Cars!

Minnie holding the checkered flag (and the movie)






Place settings





Menu and activity sheet





Making stoplight cookies





Doc Hudson Hoagies





Stoplights





Buffet





Lightning Lemonade





Car races


----------



## wdc2wdw

I just want to say I LOVE this thread and all of your creative ideas! I will definitely use this leading up to our next trip (June 2013). How far in advance did you all start the Disney themed nights? Would January be too soon to start? Thanks!


----------



## lledman

wdc2wdw said:


> I just want to say I LOVE this thread and all of your creative ideas! I will definitely use this leading up to our next trip (June 2013). How far in advance did you all start the Disney themed nights? Would January be too soon to start? Thanks!



We've only done 1 for our trip in October so far but the kids loved it.  I plan to do another tonight and they are sooo excited, I think I'm just going to keep doing them even after our trip to prepare for our October 2013 trip as well - so I vote it's never too early to start.


----------



## MissMickee

jumparound said:


> Yes I am...I was thinking if I look around on the website, I might find an option to shrink the pics...I just haven't gotten around to it lol.



After you click "upload", you'll see an option, towards the top right, before the ad, that says "customize your upload options".  In there, choose your photo size (mine's set to 320x240).  As far as I can tell, you can't change the size after you've uploaded the photos.


----------



## MissMickee

disneygirl1972 said:


> In preparation for our December trip, I am planning Epcot theme nights.  I have the Mickey heads with the country flag printed & in an envelope for the kids to pick the week before so I can prepare for that country.  I have the menu basically picked for each country along with a dessert.  I want a Disney movie to go along with each country, as well.  Some countries are deeming themselves difficult with a movie (ie. Norway, Japan, Italy).
> 
> Suggestions would be greatly appreciated for everything!!  Your ideas may be better than mine



Morocco - Aladdin is set in Iraq, and though they're not the same country, they do share similar foods/cultures.
Mexico - Three Caballeros
France - Beauty & the Beast, Aristocats, Lady & the Tramp, Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty, Hunchback of Notre Dame (a lot are based in France!)
Japan - Ponyo
China - Mulan
Germany - Snow White
Italy - Pinocchio
Canada - Brother Bear


----------



## AUdisfan

wdc2wdw said:


> I just want to say I LOVE this thread and all of your creative ideas! I will definitely use this leading up to our next trip (June 2013). How far in advance did you all start the Disney themed nights? Would January be too soon to start? Thanks!



We're doing our first one this weekend in preparation for out trip in December.  So excited to start the countdown!


----------



## wdc2wdw

lledman said:


> We've only done 1 for our trip in October so far but the kids loved it.  I plan to do another tonight and they are sooo excited, I think I'm just going to keep doing them even after our trip to prepare for our October 2013 trip as well - so I vote it's never too early to start.



Thanks! You convinced me (didn't take much, I know ). I'll start next week. Maybe have them pick the movie Sunday and do the Disney night Saturday? Now I'm excited...have to look at this thread for ideas 




AUdisfan said:


> We're doing our first one this weekend in preparation for out trip in December.  So excited to start the countdown!



Wow you're so close to your trip! What movie are you doing?


----------



## Chelley00

We started in May for our October trip.  We try to do them every weekend.


----------



## AUdisfan

wdc2wdw said:


> Wow you're so close to your trip! What movie are you doing?



We're doing Up.  We wrote down the names of all the movies we might want to do and put them into our Mickey Mouse bucket.  We decide on which movie to do by pulling a slip out of the bucket.  It is a pretty fun way to decide.


----------



## scholastica

This is an awesome thread.  My Disney plans are still up in the air but I still want to steal these ideas for just watching movies at home.


----------



## Becc1

To kick off the Olypics we had a Hercules Day/Opening Ceremony Night.  






We watched the movie in the afternoon and during it the kids did coloring pages and we snacked on hummus and pita chips.











For dinner I made my first attempt ever at Greek food, I found some yummy recipes over on Pinterest  (I LOVE Pinterest )  I made keftedes sliders with tzatziki sauce, kolokythokeftedes (zucchini and feta balls) and for my non adventurous eaters I made regular burgers with Zeus's lightening bolt fries.
































Dessert was going to be baklava but it was just too much for me to do so I bought a chocolate chip Olympic ring cake  During dessert the kids did a Hercules puzzle











Now onto our Opening Ceremony celebrations, my DH is really into the Olympics so he was very happy that our kids were excited about them this year.  I made snacks to munch on while we watched and the kids played a cute bingo game that I found online.  






Gold medals





Torches made from buggles and squeeze cheese





Olympic torch cupcakes





We also had Olympic onion rings that I didn't get a shot of.

Here's the bingo game, which unfortunately all children fell asleep before anyone won


----------



## Princessmommymouse

Been Lurking on this thread for a while! Love everyone's ideas! Will be adding some of my own soon! 

We had our first theme night last night and it was a huge hit! We decided to start with Snow White, and work our way through chronologically! We were on a limited budget, so it wasn't fantastic, but I printed up tickets and little menus, carved out the centers of apples to use as cups for "poison" apple juice (dyed it blackish green and served in a punch bowl). We had a German inspired vegetarian meal of Tempeh in hearty mushroom Lager sauce (yes, my kids eat that kind of stuff! Licked their plates clean!), made caramel apple lollipops (slice the apples before dipping, much easier for little hands), cleaned the house like Snow White, made paper dolls I printed from spoonful.com, and watched the movie! IT WAS A BLAST! Can't wait to get pictures up of some of it! 

Next up will be Pinnochio! Looking forward to that!


----------



## Chicago Mo

Becc1 said:


> Olympic torch cupcakes



How did you make the cupcakes??? they are awesome!


----------



## oopsiDAISY

Becc1~ Where do you get the printable character stand-ups?  I was looking for something like this for our Alice In Wonderland movie night this Saturday because I had seen them on here. I had no luck finding them. I made my own, but they are not nearly as cute.


----------



## Missdisney00

Movie : the little mermaid (under the sea)                             

not so sure what kinds of food any suggestions?


----------



## DonaldDuckFamily

Missdisney00 said:


> Movie : the little mermaid (under the sea)
> 
> not so sure what kinds of food any suggestions?



I got my ideas from this board. Here is what we had:





The kids also dressed like they were ready to go to the beach in the middle of winter:













Have fun planning


----------



## DonaldDuckFamily

We also just had a luau for Lilo and Stitch.

The kids made surfboards:





Menu:










As you can see in this picture we made the Dole Whip cupcakes:





Getting ready for the movie:





We had a burn ban so we had to improvise with the fire pit:


----------



## Becc1

Chicago Mo said:


> How did you make the cupcakes??? they are awesome!




I found the idea for the cupcakes on Pinterest!  All it is is a cupcake inside of a ice cream cone , frosted and then I put trianle strips of red fruit roll ups!



oopsiDAISY said:


> Becc1~ Where do you get the printable character stand-ups?  I was looking for something like this for our Alice In Wonderland movie night this Saturday because I had seen them on here. I had no luck finding them. I made my own, but they are not nearly as cute.



I have a couple of places I get the stand ups from.  The first place I go to find them is the Disney site under characters and stars.  Find the movie you are doing and sometimes they have the activities and stuff on that page directly.  Here's a link  http://disney.go.com/characters/#/characters/

If you don't see what you are looking for, go to the Disney Junior site and look under coloring pages, they have the stand ups there for alot of the movies, some you may have to color (I have my DD do those ones).

Another place is the Family Fun site, they always have great ideas and printouts for the latest movies!


----------



## klineyqueen

I love this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Fall1

Lisa - I LOVE the Hercules night!!  That is one of DS and DD's favorite Disney movies, love the puzzle!!


----------



## oopsiDAISY

Becc1 said:


> I found the idea for the cupcakes on Pinterest!  All it is is a cupcake inside of a ice cream cone , frosted and then I put trianle strips of red fruit roll ups!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of places I get the stand ups from.  The first place I go to find them is the Disney site under characters and stars.  Find the movie you are doing and sometimes they have the activities and stuff on that page directly.  Here's a link  http://disney.go.com/characters/#/characters/
> 
> If you don't see what you are looking for, go to the Disney Junior site and look under coloring pages, they have the stand ups there for alot of the movies, some you may have to color (I have my DD do those ones).
> 
> Another place is the Family Fun site, they always have great ideas and printouts for the latest movies!



Thanks for your help. Unfortunately, I am still having no luck. Specifically, where did you get the Herc stand ups? The Alice stand ups I have seen on here look EXACTLY like the Herc ones you used. I am guessing they are from the same place. I tried the characters and stars, found Alice in Wonderland...nothing printable came up.  Am I doing something wrong???


----------



## Deffenm

Well it looks like we won't be back to Disney until 2014 so I plan to start doing movie nights once a month until we go.  We did a few before our trip this year and my kids enjoyed them.  So it looks like this weekend we will start making list of movies kids want to do.  I love all of the ideas listed here.


----------



## lledman

I posted these to my PTR but figured Id share here as well.  This weekend we did Lilo & Stitch.

















This time I didn't surprise the kids all the way (I decorated in the morning while they were still home so they knew we were going to watch Lilo & Stitch that night but they didn't find out until the morning of).  After I picked them up from camp we came home and while I was shredding the pork lion for the BBQ Tyra and Devin made the fruit skewers.





I guess I was taking too long b/c they then decided to eat a fruit skewer each








Our feast









movie time


----------



## lledman

Last night we planned a Jake & the Neverland Pirates theme night  our traveling companions were able to join us.

While I put our pizzas  um pirate ships  in the oven the kids made their masts/sails.








I printed out activity books from the Disney jr. website  the kids loved making the crafts.  Heres Tyra and her looking glass.




The kids playing Pirate Memory (notice their hats  also printed from online)








We watched the cartoon while playing the game so it was a little distracting




On the menu  

Our snacks - Cannon Balls (coco puffs), Cod Fish (goldfish) & Gold Pirates Teeth (pineapple tidbits)




Tyler baked a cake while I was at work and I put on the icing and paper cut outs when I got home.




And our Pirate Boats


----------



## oopsiDAISY

Love the treasure map tablecloth!!!  Your movie nights turned out GREAT!


----------



## beachta1

MrsPooh said:


> For UP!
> 
> I'd have to watch the movie again and see what foods are served at the dinner - I can't remember off hand but that might be a good start.
> 
> I would decorate with balloons like those tied on the house and clouds.
> 
> Activities:
> 
> earn badges (like a scout type thing)
> make a scrapbook of things you've done/want to do
> 
> Make sure everyone occassionally shouts out "squirrel!".  (LOL my whole family keeps doing this).
> 
> I'm sure I'll think of some more but I might need to watch it again for more ideas.  Can't wait to hear what others come up with.



Love it! Squirrel!


----------



## DisneyFreq

We leave in a month so we had a theme meal and a movie last night. My youngest is nearly 13 so there weren't really any crafts.... Just some trivia questions. We watched the country bears..... Forgot how funny that car wash scene was. Our menu: pear gargonzola salad (prebagged stuff), cornbread recipe from hoop de doo (really good, will make again with less salt tho), BBQ baked beans, BBQ country style ribs, corn on the cob, grilled onions, Mac n cheese (artist point recipe, with a blue cheese topping...yum), and apple pie upside down cake a la mode for desert. Served up with ice tea for the kids and beer for the adults. We were stuffed, and so were our neighbors


----------



## oopsiDAISY

DisneyFreq said:


> We leave in a month so we had a theme meal and a movie last night. My youngest is nearly 13 so there weren't really any crafts.... Just some trivia questions. We watched the country bears..... Forgot how funny that car wash scene was. Our menu: pear gargonzola salad (prebagged stuff), cornbread recipe from hoop de doo (really good, will make again with less salt tho), BBQ baked beans, BBQ country style ribs, corn on the cob, grilled onions, Mac n cheese (artist point recipe, with a blue cheese topping...yum), and apple pie upside down cake a la mode for desert. Served up with ice tea for the kids and beer for the adults. We were stuffed, and so were our neighbors



What a great movie night idea!!!! We had that movie when it was on VHS...haven't seen it in quite a few years. It is rather cheesy, but I agree that the carwash scene is hilarious!   My hubby plays guitar so perhaps a guitar sing-along would be a great activity to do... 

This weekend we are doing our Alice in Wonderland movie night...


----------



## Deffenm

My DD picked movie for August.  We will be doing the Little Mermaid.  Now time to go back thru and find ideas from all of the creative disers here.


----------



## JavArmy

Okay, after a crazy June and July we are back on the Disney Movie Nights!!  Tonight's was Lion King!  We had "zebra" steak, Rafiki's Trees (broccoli), Timon and Pumba's Bug Jello (jello w/ gummie worms), Asante sana sliced bananas (plantains), Prairie grass (coleslaw), squashed banana's with Jungle animals (banana pudding with animal crackers), and zazu juice (blue kool aid).  We also listened to African music from Pandora.













The jello turned out interesting.  I didn't try it (i'm not a fan of gummie, but my husband and son liked it, my daughter did not)










For activities we did a safari.  I printed out pictures of animals and we taped them around the house and the kids had to search for them.  We also did Lion King bingo, and we made african masks.  While we cleaned the table the kids did an activity page I found online and a coloring page   p.s.  My son drew hidden mickeys on his coloring page for my husband to find...so proud 


















We will be doing our next Disney Movie Night in two weeks.  My son drew the movie out of the bag and it will be...Princess and the Frog!!  I need to learn how to make beignets!


----------



## Chelley00

DD chose the movie and was my helper 





table





Minnie minus the movie (DD couldn't find it)





Place setting.  Both kids had a safari animal paddleball set.  I forgot to take a picture of them outside playing





Menu and activity sheet





Buffet





paw print cookies





Pumbaa punch





DS on a safari hunt for animals





DD.  Not sure why it's so blurry


----------



## JavArmy

Chelley00 said:


> DD chose the movie and was my helper
> 
> 
> table
> 
> 
> Minnie minus the movie (DD couldn't find it)
> 
> 
> Place setting.  Both kids had a safari animal paddleball set.  I forgot to take a picture of them outside playing
> 
> 
> Menu and activity sheet
> 
> 
> Buffet
> 
> 
> paw print cookies
> 
> 
> Pumbaa punch
> 
> 
> DS on a safari hunt for animals
> 
> 
> DD.  Not sure why it's so blurry
> ]



Haha, I thought it was funny you had orange pumbaa punch and we had blue zazu juice   I also love your daughter's festive outfit


----------



## oopsiDAISY

Alice in Wonderland this past Saturday night!

The invitation:





The decorations:










The food:



















An idea I got from Pinterest (DD12 and DS6 made them):





Crafts:










We got a late start on movie night due to a power outage crazy2. We didn't have time to do the house of cards, but we did have time for...

Tea Time:





DD12 just may be tired of the picture taking, what do you think? lmao





Pouting because mean ole' mommy won't let him strike a Ninja pose:





Of course Daddy ADORES tea time:





And our next movie night theme will be:





So, I have ideas for food and activities for Snow White. Does anyone have decorating ideas???


----------



## oopsiDAISY

So, I am sort of coming up with my own decorating ideas for Snow White...   My Christmas Nativity has a water well with a bucket. It is ceramic. I think I will make stand-ups of the characters to put on the table. with Snow White and her Prince standing by the "wishing well." I can then get various silk flowers to scatter around as well. I already have a beautiful forest green tablecloth to put down. I think this all might just work...


----------



## Becc1

oopsiDAISY, love how your Alice in Wonderland night came out, sorry I didn't get back to you about the cutouts earlier.  I just looked and couldn't find them where they used to be on the Disney site.  I do like the ones you made yourslef though


----------



## Becc1

Camp Rock double feature








A couple of weeks ago we had a Camp Rock double feature.  I hadn't planned on doing a movie night for it but somehow my kids think every Disney movie we watch now has to be a movie night   So therefore we had no decor because it was a bit impromptu.

Dinner was camp food.  Hot dogs, beans, potato salad and smilie fries.











Dessert was smore cupcakes, I got the recipe frrom Pinterest.  They were soooooo good!











The movies began soon after dessert, for movie snacks we had popcorn and a trail mix bar with bug juice to drink.











The wanted to camp outside but DH was out of town and it wasn't going to happen with me so instead we all camped out in the living room and watched the movies!







We had been at the waterpark all day and had started everything later so crafts had to be put off until the next day.  Trying to think of something you may make at camp, I had the kids decorate little bags with paint and large sponges and stamps.  My DD has been using hers to carry her 3DS when we go out!  They also colored their usual coloring pages.


----------



## oopsiDAISY

Becc1~ just read your TR all the way through!  Your family is just cool.  The post called "How Odd"?  OMGoodness!!!   Soooo, when will you be doing another PTR?


----------



## Becc1

oopsiDAISY said:


> Becc1~ just read your TR all the way through!  Your family is just cool.  The post called "How Odd"?  OMGoodness!!!   Soooo, when will you be doing another PTR?



Awwwwwwww, thank you so much!  I still need to finish up that TR, I kinda slacked big time and didn't do our last day.

I will probably start a new PTR as soon as I book, I'm holding out on booking until free dining for next year gets announced because I am hoping to go a little earlier


----------



## DisneyFreq

Had another Disney dinner... Reminder we have older children/foodies.... So no activities. Menu: jerk chicken with white rice and mango chutney, curried peas ( really lentils, not peas) and pineapple coleslaw. Very yummy! Rum and cokes for the grown ups!


----------



## oopsiDAISY

DisneyFreq said:


> Had another Disney dinner... Reminder we have older children/foodies.... So no activities. Menu: jerk chicken with white rice and mango chutney, curried peas ( really lentils, not peas) and pineapple coleslaw. Very yummy! Rum and cokes for the grown ups!



That menu sounds divine!  Did you have a movie?


----------



## DisneyFreq

Shucks  swear I typed potc! We watched the second one... Dead mans chest


----------



## Becc1

Toy Story 1 and 2 Day/Night













Last weekend we had a Toy Story 1 and 2 day.  We started the movies early so we had lunch/movies snacks.  


























During the movies the kids played with some Mr Potato Heads and did a couple of crafts.  Even my 16 yr old watched the first movie with us and played a few rounds of Rock Em Sock Em Robots!





















Finished crafts, cowboys cutouts and a picture frame my DD did (the boys didn't want to do one)







For dinner I went with a Woody's Round Up theme.  We had G.I Sloppy Joes, Jessie's Rootin Tootin beans, Prospector's Gold corn and Weezy's cheesy mac and cheese.  For dessert my DD made Sheriff Woody badge cookies.




































After dinner the kids played a Toy Story Buckaroo game and played Pin the Tail on Bullseye.  We ended the day with a few games of the Toy Story Mania Wii game.
















I actually had so much stuff put away for Toy Story that I didn't get a chance to use it all, guess I'll have to keep it and hope Toy Story 4 isn't too far away


----------



## coconutsunshine

Becc1 said:


> Toy Story 1 and 2 Day/Night




Becc1, 

Do you make your water labels yourself or do you find them somewhere? I love them and want to copy, if you don't mind!!

Jenny


----------



## albertamommyof4

love the mickey head shaped bowls, where did you get them? 



Becc1 said:


> Toy Story 1 and 2 Day/Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last weekend we had a Toy Story 1 and 2 day.  We started the movies early so we had lunch/movies snacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the movies the kids played with some Mr Potato Heads and did a couple of crafts.  Even my 16 yr old watched the first movie with us and played a few rounds of Rock Em Sock Em Robots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished crafts, cowboys cutouts and a picture frame my DD did (the boys didn't want to do one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dinner I went with a Woody's Round Up theme.  We had G.I Sloppy Joes, Jessie's Rootin Tootin beans, Prospector's Gold corn and Weezy's cheesy mac and cheese.  For dessert my DD made Sheriff Woody badge cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After dinner the kids played a Toy Story Buckaroo game and played Pin the Tail on Bullseye.  We ended the day with a few games of the Toy Story Mania Wii game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually had so much stuff put away for Toy Story that I didn't get a chance to use it all, guess I'll have to keep it and hope Toy Story 4 isn't too far away


----------



## Deffenm

We had our Little Mermaid night on Saturday.  It didn't work out exactly how I had hoped.  My DH was supposed to be working Saturday night however the training session he was going to be coaching got cancelled so he was home.  He did not want Ursala dogs for dinner.   So instead we went with a whole surf and turf meal since Ariel starts in the water and ends on land (I know I was streching the theme a little).  So we had shrimp cocktail, steak, corn pudding, fruit salad, and bread.   We had sand for desert.  As for the activies I had the kids color an under the water scene picture, we played go fish, and then I found an activity where the kids could answer questions and it would tell them what type of fish they were.  We had a Shark, Angel Fish, and Clow Fish. 
The kids had a great time. 

The kids really want to see The odd life of timothy green.  I am trying to figure out what I could do for that one before we go to theater to watch the movie.  Anyone have any ideas?  Our next official movie night we picked Tangled.  Hopefully this time I will remember to take pictures.


----------



## Deffenm

Becc1 said:


> That's so funny that you posted this because I was going to go over to that same site and post a link to the Rapunzel stuff.  I already am thinking of things for a Rapunzel night.  We saw the movie back in November and my kids can't wait for it to come out on dvd in March!
> 
> Don't forget Rapunzel's favorite soup
> http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-disney-recipes/recipe-953126-rapunzels-squash-and-hazelnut-soup-t/
> 
> and these biscuits are adorable
> http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-disney-recipes/recipe-939211-orange-biscuit-braids-t/



Thanks for the links.  Our next movie night we will be watching Tangled and these are great ideas.


----------



## Chelley00

Yesterday was our Pirates of the Caribbean movie day.

Minnie with the movie





Table





Place setting





Buffet line






Pirate ship pizzas






Pirate Punch





Pirate Cake










Painting treasure boxes










Playing the pirate game I found at Party City on clearance 





The pirate ship cake after the attack


----------



## Becc1

coconutsunshine said:


> Becc1,
> 
> Do you make your water labels yourself or do you find them somewhere? I love them and want to copy, if you don't mind!!
> 
> Jenny



I don't mind at all, I get lots of my ideas from others so I'm happy to pass anything along!  

Here's the link, I found it on Pinterest  http://www.scribd.com/doc/47824537/Buzz-Lightyear-Bottle-Wrap-Download



albertamommyof4 said:


> love the mickey head shaped bowls, where did you get them?



I got the Mickey one last summer from the Disney store and the pink Minnie one from Target earlier this summer.



Deffenm said:


> Thanks for the links.  Our next movie night we will be watching Tangled and these are great ideas.



Your welcome, have fun with you Tangled night, my DD and I love that movie!


----------



## Becc1

Deffenm said:


> We had our Little Mermaid night on Saturday.  It didn't work out exactly how I had hoped.  My DH was supposed to be working Saturday night however the training session he was going to be coaching got cancelled so he was home.  He did not want Ursala dogs for dinner.   So instead we went with a whole surf and turf meal since Ariel starts in the water and ends on land (I know I was streching the theme a little).  So we had shrimp cocktail, steak, corn pudding, fruit salad, and bread.   We had sand for desert.  As for the activies I had the kids color an under the water scene picture, we played go fish, and then I found an activity where the kids could answer questions and it would tell them what type of fish they were.  We had a Shark, Angel Fish, and Clow Fish.
> The kids had a great time.
> 
> The kids really want to see The odd life of timothy green.  I am trying to figure out what I could do for that one before we go to theater to watch the movie.  Anyone have any ideas?  Our next official movie night we picked Tangled.  Hopefully this time I will remember to take pictures.



I love the idea for a surf and turf meal.  We did a Under the Sea night with Nemo and The Little Mermaid last year but my DD wants to have just an Ariel night so I may have to borrow your idea!


----------



## jdcthree

Chelley00 said:


> Pirate ship pizzas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Cake



Very cute!


----------



## DisneyFreq

We did a haunted mansion dinner nite, threw it together quickly. Started with a spinach soup (spinach and yogurt soup on allrecipes) ... Aka slime soup. Made the kids a neon green punch using frozen limeade, water, green koolaid powder and lemon like soda. Dinner was maggots and eyeballs ( macaroni noodles topped with meatballs and marinara sauce - use your favorite meatball recipe and put a stuffed green olive in each one so it looks like a pupil) served with a salad and garlic bread. My intention was to buy refrigerated breadsticks and shape them into either bones or fingers but my closest grocer was out. Dessert was iced pumpkin bars. I used a hand shaped cookie cutter to sprinkle pumpkin pie spice on top so it looked like ghostly handprints.


----------



## Mom2Ben02

OMGosh - I just found this.  "It's A Small World" party - how flipping cute is that??

http://nested.typepad.com/features/2009/10/feature-its-a-small-world-birthday-party.html


----------



## bellaally

We Just had our first of 17 Disney Movies spectacular. It was something I wanted to do to count down to Disney. We go to Disney on December 10, 2012. I thought it would be a great way to get excited about Disney for hubby and I, we have two sons one is only one month and the other 18 months. We will be doing this Disney trip a lone. It is our first trip to Disney ever and we are going during the most magical time of year. Christmas. Okay enough about us; the movie we choose is John Carter. We have never watched this movie and when I researched what it was about I kept coming up with mars. So I made Mars related theme.
This is Barsoom Smoothie(oj,spinach,banana,green food coloring





Cosmic Salad





White Ape in basket





I also made some Mars-cakes(pancakes w/strawberry compote)
This is my Husbands Plate





This is my plate with helium eggs





Nicholas enjoying his food
&watching the movie





The movie was really good, i was not expecting that lol. This was hard because I had no idea what to cook, all i knew was guy from earth goes to mars lol.


----------



## bellaally

*Had a blast making the food for this meal.

 made fried dumplings with sweet and sour sauce.
Supper easy just bought premade wonton wrappers, seasoned ground beef and pork with Asian spices.




avor, then added pork)





For dessert I made Nutella and banana wontons. I served them with vanilla bean ice cream.









Great movie. I love a girl who can be as tough as the guys lol. My favorite part of the movie. What makes me most proud is having you for a daughter. I always cry at that part lol.*


----------



## krd315

We finally started our Disney Movie days thanks to all the great ideas here.

First was Ariel for my dgd's birthday:

We purchased the cake from Walmart, lunch was Sebastian sandwiches, clam shell chips and blue ocean water to drink (thanks to whoever posted this idea here).  My dgd's also painted under the sea pictures on poster board with water colors.


----------



## krd315

Second was Brave after we went to see the movie at the theater:

We had soda and popcorn at the movie, Shepard's pie for dinner and cookies for dessert. 
we hand painted sugar cookies - I found food color paint pens at walmart


----------



## krd315

Next week we are going to do Alice in Wonderland.

We are going to Disney for MNSSHP and wearing Alice costumes so it will be a dress rehearsal


----------



## JavArmy

krd315 said:


> Next week we are going to do Alice in Wonderland.
> 
> We are going to Disney for MNSSHP and wearing Alice costumes so it will be a dress rehearsal



I love the cookies the kids did!


----------



## JavArmy

Our movie tonight was Princess and the Frog.  We switched it up by doing the meal first, then games and crafts, followed by the movie.

Our meal was Gumbo with rice, French bread, Froggy Slime to drink, and beignets for dessert!































After Dinner, the kids did coloring pages and made prince and princess crowns while we cleaned up 






Then came games!!

First was "Kiss the frog"






Daddy even played!






Justice was the winner!  No one got close!






Then we played "Fly Catcher"  We printed out pictures of flies, then put tape on top and they had to catch them with the blow horns like frog tongues!  First one to six won!






Then we had frog races.  The kids had to jump the frogs down to the other end and back.






Prizes for the games were chocolate coins and beads!  After games came crafts.  We made Mardi Gras masks and hats for Dr. Facilier to wear to Mardi Gras 





















Since we go to the World soon, we are doing Disney Movie Night once a week.  Next week's show will be....Little Mermaid!


----------



## MeMom

We had an Animal Kingdom themed birthday party for my six year old granddaughter on Saturday.  There are too many pictures to do it all over again, but if you are interested, you can see them on the link below.

Brooklynn is animal crazy, and she could spend hours at Animal Kingdom and at The Seas at Epcot.  She requested the Animal Kingdom theme, and we were happy to oblige.  Hope you enjoy seeing the pictures, as I love seeing all of your ideas.
















*The rest of the party is here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2962147&page=40*

The only small glitch in this party was that my daughter went to the hospital Friday afternoon with contractions and we stayed there until nearly two o'clock in the morning before she left!   We got home at 2:20, slept until about 5:30, and then got up and got started on the house, cake, grocery shopping, decorating, and such.   Needless to say, we hit the hay early Saturday night.


----------



## Chelley00

We did Lady and the Tramp movie night yesterday afternoon.  We had a busy weekend, so it had to be a day instead of night movie, which kind of shot the whole dinner by candlelight idea 

The table






Mickey and Minne being all romantic with the movie





Place setting





menu and activity sheet





candlelight





buffet line





spaghetti and meatball cupcakes





Oldest DS left his little sister a "I'm going to college, don't forget me" present of a broken wrist 





We had originally planned to have them do a "push a meatball with your nose" race, but since DD can't use her arm, she couldn't get on her hands and knees, so we just had them push the paper meatball with their nose once to see how far they could get it.  We made DS wear a sling on his right arm so he wouldn't have an unfair advantage 





DS making a "paw print" stepping stone for our perennial garden





DD making hers


----------



## jdcthree

MeMom said:


> We had an Animal Kingdom themed birthday party for my six year old granddaughter on Saturday.  There are too many pictures to do it all over again, but if you are interested, you can see them on the link below.



Great job on the party!


----------



## MissNurse

We did Dumbo night last night.  I didn't take pictures because, frankly, my house is a disaster!!  We are moving furniture around because we got a new entertainment center and we accumulated stuff from my mom's when she moved.  Anywho, we had:

Big Top Corn Dogs
Timothy Mouse's Mac-n-cheese
Fresh Roasted Peanuts
Flyin' High Popcorn
Funfetti Brownie Pops (Pillsbury Mix-very easy and neat!)

We didn't really do an activity, but the kids were happy with the movie, and they helped with the brownie pops.  15 days til Disney World---


----------



## JavArmy

Chelley00,

I like how you made your son wear a sling to be fair, lol!!  Looks like you had fun!


----------



## DonaldDuckFamily

We had a Cars theme night this past weekend.


----------



## My2Qtz0205

No pics.  Sorry.

We are going to IoA for one day, so we just had The Lorax movie night.  For dinner we had pasta Alfredo--but I colored the noodles orange to represent the Truffula trees, and I colored the Alfredo sauce blue, to represent the river.  My kids' reaction was umm, interesting!  :lol:  I also served raw broccoli on the side because my kids won't eat it cooked.  For dessert we had Lorax cookies!  I used Nutter Butter cookies, then added eyebrows and the mustache with cookie icing.

For activities, they did a Lorax coloring sheet, a maze, and they learned how to draw the Lorax.  We also played a Lorax dice game.  Each number on the dice represented a body part that we had to put back on the Lorax.


----------



## JavArmy

This week was Little Mermaid.  We had fish sticks (told the kids they were mermaid sticks), Shells and cheese, Ursula Dogs, goldfish, and ocean water!  For activities we played Scuttle's Name It, Coloring Pages, Crab races, and decorated our t-shirts for Disney world!


(I know it says "go fish" but we didn't have time for that one!)





Bingo





Scuttle's Name It:  We picked weird looking things from around the house and made a name and use up for each one, like Scuttle would! 





Crab Races










Ariel's Ocean Water





T-shirts!!  They aren't done.  We did the backs the next morning and in 3 days we need to wash them, then the swirl pattern should show up on the mouseears!!  Here's hoping they turn out!!










Our next Disney Movie Night is Cars!


----------



## Chelley00

I could use some help on a couple of non-Disney movie nights   We are going to Universal/IOA for 2-3 days so we're looking at doing a Harry Potter night and a Dr Seuss themed night.  I have food and decorations taken care of, but I'm having a hard time coming up with ideas for activities.  We always do 2 activities per movie.  

Ideas for HP or Seuss activities?


----------



## My2Qtz0205

Chelley00 said:
			
		

> I could use some help on a couple of non-Disney movie nights   We are going to Universal/IOA for 2-3 days so we're looking at doing a Harry Potter night and a Dr Seuss themed night.  I have food and decorations taken care of, but I'm having a hard time coming up with ideas for activities.  We always do 2 activities per movie.
> 
> Ideas for HP or Seuss activities?



How old are your children?  PBS has some Dr. Seuss printable activities on their website.  You can also Google Dr. Seuss activities and find a bunch, thanks to all of the lesson plans out there.
We haven't done HP yet, but I might make a word search.  You could make your own Quidditch game.


----------



## aileenwb

PrincessTigerLily said:


> Movie - The Three Caballeros
> 
> Menu - Donald's Make Your Own Taco Bar
> Jose's Spanish rice
> Panchito's Flan (flan recipe from Family Fun magazine online)
> 
> Activity - Festive Mexican Paper Flowers (scissors, tissue wrapping paper,
> pipe cleaners)
> Decorate a terra cotta pot with acrylic paint together, place some
> styrofoam in the bottom, and stick in your flowers for a centerpiece!



LOVE this!  Our 4 year old can't get enough of "Mexico" in EPCOT and loves the movie too!  Thanks!


----------



## Deffenm

We did our Tangled movie night on Sunday.  

Menu: Spagetti, salad, meatballs, bread 
Spagetti was Rapunzels hair
Pascal Salad
the kids shaped bread into different nose shapes like Flins wanted poster

We colored Flin's wanted posters, made 3-D shaped Pascal, and colored other Tangle pictures. 

It was not a big event as I was not feeling very well so of course I forgot pictures again!

Our next movie is Landy and the Tramp.


----------



## Mom2Ben02

Finally going to share our nights!  We have made it every Saturday so far... my kuds are loving this!

First week was "Lilo & Stitch".  I went to Party City and bought a bunch of stuff on clearance :  tablecloth,  napkins and plates for $1 each.  I got leis and pineapple shaped cups.  Menu was grilled chicken, Hawaiian fried rice, pineapple coconut cole slaw, cheddar biscuits, corn and tropical fruit.

We didn't do an activity, except for hula dancing

Next up:  "Lion King".  I had a very rare Saturday off, so I decided to take the kids to the zoo.  There were strict rules that we going to only see African animals.   (We have a membership, so we go all the time.)   It SOUNDED like a great plan, until we got there, and all I heard, "Can we see the dolphins?? ". "Are there Dolphins in Africa?!? ". "Oooh, penguins!".."Penguins would hate Africa. ". You get the picture

So, dinner was Wildebeast (steak), Grass (salad), Trees (broccoli),  Pride rocks (baby red potatoes),  Frunch and Zebra cupcakes. The.kids decorated foam safari hats I found at Michael's.

Third night was "Little Mermaid ".  We had "Hot Ursulas" (hot dogs cut to look like an octopus),  Sea cucumbers (creamy cucumber salad),  starfish (star fruit), Seashell and Shrimp pasta salad,  ocean water (blue Koolaid) and sand cake.

We played "Under the sea limbo", with a broomstick tied with ribbons, Sea sponge toss (with buckets and loofas), and moon sand.  Super fun!


----------



## Disneyelf10

Chelley00 said:


> I could use some help on a couple of non-Disney movie nights   We are going to Universal/IOA for 2-3 days so we're looking at doing a Harry Potter night and a Dr Seuss themed night.  I have food and decorations taken care of, but I'm having a hard time coming up with ideas for activities.  We always do 2 activities per movie.
> 
> Ideas for HP or Seuss activities?



Chelley- an idea for the HP night activity- what about "potions" - use baking soda & vinager and it will foam up...I forget the amounts but if you google it you should find it. Maybe something about jelly beans or choc frogs- hide them?? Or make you own wands- get some dowel rods at the craft store, paint, and maybe jewels or stickers etc to add to them....

can't wait to see what you come up with- post pics please!


----------



## JavArmy

Okay, on saturday we did Cars for Disney Movie Night.  I've been a little busy getting ready for our vacation, so this one was kinda thrown together.  Also, I have decided that having a disney movie night ever week is too often.  We were doing them every 2 weeks, which was good, but then we had to skip a few weeks due to family being in town, and since we were leaving soon we decided to squish them all in.  So here is Cars and this Friday we will be doing Lelo and Stitch for our last one before we go to the World 






The "wheels" keep falling off the cars, which was stressing me out, but my almost 5 year old daughter kept saying "oops, they have a flat"  it cracked me up!   We also never made it to the sundays.  I figured they had enough junk food as it was.











For games we played red light/green light, did coloring pages, bingo, and fix lightning's flat (pin the tail on the donkey)  we were trying to find an easy way to cover the kids eyes so they wouldn't cheat!










All in all the night went pretty good for being kinda thrown together and me not having my whole heart in it.  The kids are excited for next weeks!  I better get planning!


----------



## bellaally

JavArmy said:
			
		

> Okay, on saturday we did Cars for Disney Movie Night.  I've been a little busy getting ready for our vacation, so this one was kinda thrown together.  Also, I have decided that having a disney movie night ever week is too often.  We were doing them every 2 weeks, which was good, but then we had to skip a few weeks due to family being in town, and since we were leaving soon we decided to squish them all in.  So here is Cars and this Friday we will be doing Lelo and Stitch for our last one before we go to the World
> 
> The "wheels" keep falling off the cars, which was stressing me out, but my almost 5 year old daughter kept saying "oops, they have a flat"  it cracked me up!   We also never made it to the sundays.  I figured they had enough junk food as it was.
> 
> For games we played red light/green light, did coloring pages, bingo, and fix lightning's flat (pin the tail on the donkey)  we were trying to find an easy way to cover the kids eyes so they wouldn't cheat!
> 
> All in all the night went pretty good for being kinda thrown together and me not having my whole heart in it.  The kids are excited for next weeks!  I better get planning!



I really love how festive your movie nights are, I just cook theme food and watch the movie with my hubby, can wait till my little ones are older to make it a bigger production!


----------



## JavArmy

Thanks!!  I joke with my husband that it's the one good mom thing i do


----------



## oopsiDAISY

Saturday was our Snow White movie night. We had had a very laid back, relaxed day; so we actually enjoyed this one a lot more than some of the others we had had after hectic days. I didn't really go all out with the decorations, but I thought it still looked cute.

The invitation:





I had to get creative with the decorations since I had no idea at first what to do... (the "wishing well" was actually a piece from my nativity set )










Since the story of Snow White is set in Germany, we had German food for dinner...and it was DELICIOUS!!! I wanted to serve Red Cabbage, but my grocer didn't have any in stock. 





For activities the kids went "diamond mining" (marbles in rice):





And I made a Dwarf Memory Game...they played all together, then we timed them doing it individually to see who could make all the matches the fastest. They really enjoyed the game:





We had dessert while watching the movie, Apple Crisp with Ice Cream:





And our next movie night will be:





__________________


----------



## sanapp

My favorite Diseny Movie is Fox and the Hound.  Does anyone have any more ideas for this movie?  I would love help coming up with a menu.
Thanks


----------



## Chelley00

We did a Tangled lunch 2 weekends ago and I just got the pictures uploaded.  We actually skipped last weekend because we were all so busy.

As usual, Minnie holds the movie for us





I made Wanted posters of Flynn Rider, and of the kids 















Place setting





Menu and activity list





Snuggly Duckling Soda





Braided ham and cheese





Donut tower





Apple slices for Max





Looking for the hidden crown





They also built towers out of blocks, but for some reason I didn't get pictures.


----------



## Deffenm

We did Lady and the Tramp last night.  Our neighbor had an emergency and so their kids came over and I decided to do movie night to keep everyone entertained.  

Dinner: (I think all of our meals are pasta for movie nights) 
Spagheti and meatballs
bread
salad

I printed coloring pages and had the kids color while we watched the movie. 

They then all said what type of dog they were and why.  

I didn't decorate or anything as this was a last minute thing but it was still fun and the neighbor kids had never seen the movie before.


----------



## My2Qtz0205

A little behind in commenting, but I love the "hunting for gems" activity for Snow White, and the "find the crown" activity for Tangled!  We haven't done those movies yet, do thanks!

As for Fox and the Hound ideas, all I could think of was some kind of stew--Hunter's Stew?


----------



## JavArmy

We did our last Disney Movie Night for a while!  Only 5 more days until we go to Disney so we are in the home stretch.  Tonight's movie was Lilo and Stitch.  We started the night off in the bathroom due to a tornado warning, but we didn't let it get in the way of our fun!   I printed off pictures of rides all over Disney and they had to name which park they were in.

After we got out of our safe haven we got on our hula outfits and did some dancing!






Then we played Jamba's Lost Experiments (they went on a scavenger hunt for other experiments).






Then we got our hawaiian names (I found a link in an earlier post that will take you to a name translation site).  The kids had a lot more fun with this than I expected!






Our Menu:






The layout:






Our "Stitch Spit" to drink (kids also loved this, just blue kool aid)






And for dessert, we had fruit kabobs and volcano lava cake. 






I'm a bit relieved that Disney Movie Nights are on a break for a while, but we cannot wait until we go!  If only we had another trip in the works already !


----------



## PrincessMom4

JavArmy, your Lilo & Stitch themed night looks amazing. I can't wait til we start our theme nights again. I have a few months to go as you can see by my WDW countdown.


----------



## sanapp

We did our first movie last night.  We have a jar with slips of papers and the names of the movies in them that we are planning on doing.  For our first movie DD picked Aristocats.  DD invited my MIL over to have dinner with us.  She isn't going on vacation with us, but we usually have her over for special meals and DD thought that this was a special meal.

This was our menu:

Thomas O'Mally Croque Monsieur
Scat Cats Favorite Quiche (Shrimp Quiche)
Madame Adelaide Bonfamille Salad
Marie's Chocolate French Silk Pie with Extra Cream

DD set the table with our special cloth napkins, wine glasses and candles.  She thought that this made it much more special.  We of course just had Sprite in the wine glasses.

DD dressed up and acted as a waitress for the night.  She made sure everyone's drinks were full and checked in to see if they needed anything else.  It was very cute.

Oh to start the night while we were waiting for the quiche to finsih cooking my DD and MIL danced in the living room.  It was quite funny.  

DD made everyone movie tickets.  MIL was very tired, so she didn't stay for the movie.

We moved the living room furniture around a little bit so that everyone had a better view for the movie.  DD had set up a concession stand with popcorn and candy, but we were so full from dinner.

It was funny becuase about 1/2 hour after the movie was over we lost power.  Luckily we got through our movie.

Okay DD had MIL picked out our movie for next week and it was Fox and the Hound.  Any help with that one would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## My2Qtz0205

You could make friendship bracelets.


----------



## Glittercat

Brilliant ideas! We're going to try Movie Night as well, will certainly help get us through the dark cold Autumn and Winter.


----------



## disneygirl1972

We picked our first country tonight to begin our Epcot nights this weekend.  We will do one country per week, & a Mickey themed dinner our final week before leaving.  Our first country we picked is the good ole USA.  We actually picked Norway, but the movie I have planned for Norway is Polar Express. I thought that would be better closer to Christmas. 

Here's the plan for USA:

An All-American BBQ
---bacon cheeseburgers
---baked beans (DS fav)
---cole slaw (DD fav)
---Coca Cola in the classic bottles

Dessert--- either individual strawberry shortcakes (we will be going to HDDR) or ice cream sundaes

Movie--- The Little Mermaid (it's my favorite, & this is the best night for it to fit in)

I printed out a map of Epcot to hang. We will tape each Mickey head country flag in its appropriate place each week.


----------



## My2Qtz0205

Aladdin movie night tonight!  On the menu is steak kabobs, honey-lime fruit salad, pine nut hummus, pita chips, and tiger-striped sugar cookies.  The activity will be decorating the sugar cookies!  If DD wants to do something else, I have enough felt to make Magic Carpets for her Aladdin and Jasmine dolls.


----------



## disneygirl1972

We had our first Epcot night yesterday.





The Bobbleheads depicted in this photo in no way reflect our political opinions, but rather that of a little girl who HAD to have a president Bobblehead a few years ago on a trip to Washington, DC 











Dessert






We then watched "The Little Mermaid" bc it's MY favorite 

After dinner we picked next weeks country...... United Kingdom


----------



## dja14

I usually just lurk on the Dis but we finally have a trip planned and I was looking for what is new and I found this thread.  All I can say is I have found my people!   My 10yr daughter's people too 

We have our first night this weekend and I think we will do one a week til we go (49 loooooong weeks)  I was going to just do one a month, then every other week, and well, we just couldn't choose so few movies.  I hope my husband (who is not a fan) makes it 

So thank you all


----------



## TheWrightTrip

dja14 said:


> I usually just lurk on the Dis but we finally have a trip planned and I was looking for what is new and I found this thread.  All I can say is I have found my people!   My 10yr daughter's people too
> 
> We have our first night this weekend and I think we will do one a week til we go (49 loooooong weeks)  I was going to just do one a month, then every other week, and well, we just couldn't choose so few movies.  I hope my husband (who is not a fan) makes it
> 
> So thank you all



I can soooo sympathize with you on the DH front. We have 10 weeks until our next trip and I've decided tonight I'm doing this once a week until we leave. When I tell me DH about this I know he'll secretly be thinking of ways he can read a book or surf the net while we're watching all the movies.

I am amazed at all the creativity in this thread! Love it!


----------



## Chicago Mo

JavArmy said:


> We did our last Disney Movie Night for a while!  Only 5 more days until we go to Disney so we are in the home stretch.  Tonight's movie was Lilo and Stitch.  We started the night off in the bathroom due to a tornado warning, but we didn't let it get in the way of our fun!   I printed off pictures of rides all over Disney and they had to name which park they were in.
> 
> After we got out of our safe haven we got on our hula outfits and did some dancing!



LOVE the dog that in the fun...


----------



## Deffenm

We will be doing our next movie night on Saturday.  Cars2 was picked for our movie.  My boys are excited because the last few movies that were picked were princess movies.


----------



## my4girls10

We'll be doing our first movie night next Friday!  The movie is "Tangled". 

The food will be:
Tangled hair with golden sauce (bright yellow spaghetti and yellow alfredo sauce)
Rapunzel's braided breadsticks
Maximus' apples
Flynn's soul-crushing grapes
Snugly duckling soda
Pascal's paintbrushes for dessert

(Will post pics next week!)

My girls are all so excited!  We have been living with my parents for a year after my DH was let go from his job 2 years ago.  A trip is not in the works for us for a while, so I thought that this would help keep spirits up while DH is working his way up the ladder at Chase! 

We have started saving a little at a time for our next trip though...it's good to keep the goal of our next trip out in front of us!!


----------



## BeckyEsq

Just found this thread and it is such a great idea!  Thanks to everyone who has contributed ideas.  We have a big collection of Disney DVD's.  My DD is 2 and just starting to be ready to watch some of the movies.  I am going to incorporate some of these ideas for her first viewings.


----------



## JavArmy

my4girls10 said:
			
		

> We'll be doing our first movie night next Friday!  The movie is "Tangled".
> 
> The food will be:
> Tangled hair with golden sauce (bright yellow spaghetti and yellow alfredo sauce)
> Rapunzel's braided breadsticks
> Maximus' apples
> Flynn's soul-crushing grapes
> Snugly duckling soda
> Pascal's paintbrushes for dessert
> 
> (Will post pics next week!)
> 
> My girls are all so excited!  We have been living with my parents for a year after my DH was let go from his job 2 years ago.  A trip is not in the works for us for a while, so I thought that this would help keep spirits up while DH is working his way up the ladder at Chase!
> 
> We have started saving a little at a time for our next trip though...it's good to keep the goal of our next trip out in front of us!!



This is a super cute menu!


----------



## stephaniebterry

hi! i am new to this site! i absolutely LOVE what yall are doing! has anyone compiled all of these fantastic ideas into one document by chance? if so i would love to find out how to get a copy. i started trying to copy and paste everything but there is soooo much. thanks!


----------



## oopsiDAISY

stephaniebterry said:


> hi! i am new to this site! i absolutely LOVE what yall are doing! has anyone compiled all of these fantastic ideas into one document by chance? if so i would love to find out how to get a copy. i started trying to copy and paste everything but there is soooo much. thanks!



Well, I have created a document of movie nights we have already done and will do until our next trip. It has a little over 20 movie themes. If you want to PM me your email address I can send it to you.  Also, if you are on Pinterest, I have a Disney Movie Night board with links for recipes, decoration ideas and crafts pinned to it. I can PM you my name to find my Pinterest boards if you want me to.


----------



## jannel80

oopsiDAISY said:


> Well, I have created a document of movie nights we have already done and will do until our next trip. It has a little over 20 movie themes. If you want to PM me your email address I can send it to you.  Also, if you are on Pinterest, I have a Disney Movie Night board with links for recipes, decoration ideas and crafts pinned to it. I can PM you my name to find my Pinterest boards if you want me to.



I am addicted to Pinterest and these theme nights.  I just sent you a PM to hopefully be able to look you up in Pinterest.


----------



## oopsiDAISY

jannel80 said:


> I am addicted to Pinterest and these theme nights.  I just sent you a PM to hopefully be able to look you up in Pinterest.



I replied...and have already started following some of your boards.


----------



## Alysa

Hi everyone. I've been bad about keeping up to date with our movie nights. I've done several over the summer. Hope it's okay if I post a bunch all at once. 

*Tron*
We did chocolate cupcakes with glow in the dark bracelets to decorate them, and blue gatorade with glow in the dark ice cubes from Artist's Point at Wilderness Lodge. For our craft we painted frisbees black and glued glow in the dark necklaces on to them. Then we went to the park for a disc game.  











*Lilo and Stitch*
We had Hawaiian Pork Roast for dinner with lovely fresh pineapple. And then we made leis with construction paper and plastic straw spacers.   










*Robin Hood*
I made birds nests with berries in them (rather than burnt stew). Then the kids made Robin Hood hats and played a game where they had to sneak up on the Sheriff of Nottingham while he was sleeping (Grandad with his eyes closed). If he heard them they had to go back to the start but if they were able to tap him without him hearing, they got to steal a gold coin (chocolate) from his money bag.   










*Bug's Life*
A huge pile of berries and seeds for snack. Then for the craft the kids painted a watercolour background and a foreground with a contrasting colour. They used a butterfly shaped hole punch and punched butterflies out of the foreground, folded the butterflies slightly and glued them to the background. 










*Make Mine Music, Melody Time and Fun and Fancy Free*
We did a triple bill for this night with all the Disney Shorts films. We had a baseball hot dog stand for the dinner from Casey at the Bat from Make Mine Music. We served hot dogs, caramel corn, fudgsicles, pop, chocolate bars and rum and cokes for daddies. I gave the kids each $7 in chocolate loonies and toonies to buy dinner with and the girls put themselves in charge of the toy cash register.  
We did two crafts this time because of the extra movie. First my son painted a flower pot in a pattern to go with his room and he planted magic beans for Mickey and the Beanstalk from Fun and Fancy Free. You can't see them here but the beans are already huge and look ready to carry him off to the giant's house any evening now. 
For the second craft my daughter painted an apple tree from Johnny Appleseed from Melody Time. It's really quite pretty.















*Song of the South*
For this movie night my daughter researched the underground railway online and wrote a journal entry about what life would have been like escaping to Canada. I found a really amazing and helpful site which she learned a lot on at scholastic Then we made sweet potato pie for dessert and I made a little Br'er Rabbit out of crust on the top. 





*Oliver and Company*
For the craft, the kids did a New York city scene with a water colour background and a black pen silhouette of buildings. Then we served linked sausages for dinner like the ones Dodger steals.










*Emperor's New Groove*
My daughter made spinach puffs all by herself. A great, easy recipe that was super for teaching her cooking skills. Then for the craft I gave the kids a little animation lesson. We took a character the kids love (Bucky) and I showed them how to draw him. They wrote funny quotes from the movie under their drawings and we put them up in little fridge magnets. 










*Aristocats*
My daughter the cat lover adored this one. I put salmon and milk in a couple of bowls and served it for dinner. Then I gave her a sewing lesson and we made a Marie tissue box cover and she LOVED it! 










*Dinosaur*
For the snack we made volcanoes with chocolate cupcakes and red and orange coloured chocolate. It had been so long since I had seen Dinosaur, I think I was mixing it up with Fantasia. My husband suggested a flaming marshmallow might have been more appropriate as a meteor but volcanoes may have been the reason for dinosaurs eventual extinction so I'm letting it stand. Then we just did some easy archeology kits and built a skeleton from a kit.  










*Sword in the Stone*
I bought silver goblets from the goodwill for $3 each and the kids decorated them with jewel stickies. They drank wine out of them (grape juice) and I made cupcakes with grey icing. I designed and printed stone cupcake liners because my husband said they just looked like cupcakes with grey goop on top. The kids pulled little toy swords out of them. For the craft the kids made a pointed Merlin hat and Arthur's crown.  










*Little Mermaid*
For our latest movie night this weekend we did The Little Mermaid. The kids made sea shell picture frame boxes and we put pictures in of the kids meeting Ariel at Disney. For the snack we made cupcakes with wave cupcake liners, sand (raw sugar), and shells (well washed) holding pearls (scotch mints). 










If you want any recipes or craft instructions just let me know!


----------



## MickeyP

Great job on all of them!!!!


----------



## disneygirl1972

We have done 2 Epcot nights since I last updated.  Last week we had picked the U.K.  We had Shepherds Pie, Guinness bread (which I subbed cola for in the recipe), an English salad & Banofee Pie (which I forgot to take a pic of).  I also found a variety of English sodas @ World Market, which we all shared.  We watched Mary Poppins after dinner.











After the U.K. dinner we decided that this past weekend would be Germany since Oktoberfest is currently being celebrated.  We had Bratwurst, Sauerkraut, German potato salad & pretzels.  For dessert we had an apple pie.  After dinner we watched Snow White & the 7 Dwarfs.











After that dinner, we picked this coming weekends dinner.  We will "travel" to Mexico.


----------



## Deffenm

Wow great job everyone!  I think I need to step it up on  mine.  We did Cars2 a week ago and all we did was race these balloon cars I got at Target real cheap, watched the movie, and had ding dongs for desert because they looked like tires. 

The next movie that was picked was Princess and the Frog but I think we are going to wait until Mardi Gras for that one.  Then the stores will have king cakes and other food that we normally won't get. 

I did watch the Avengers with the boys this past weekend but we didn't do anything special for it as I hadn't seen it and the boys were just excited that I was watching a super hero movie with them. 

We also picked up Beverly Hills Chichua 3 (sorry about spelling) but DD watched that while I was cleaning up yard and getting fall decorations set up.  I did print off activity off of Disney Movie Rewards to go with movie and she did that while watching the movie. 

I think our next movie will be Spooky Buddies and then when the Disney Channel shows Halloween Town we will do something fun for that. My kids love the Halloween Town movies.


----------



## Fall1

Alysa said:


> Hi everyone. I've been bad about keeping up to date with our movie nights. I've done several over the summer. Hope it's okay if I post a bunch all at once.
> 
> *Sword in the Stone*
> I bought silver goblets from the goodwill for $3 each and the kids decorated them with jewel stickies. They drank wine out of them (grape juice) and I made cupcakes with grey icing. I designed and printed stone cupcake liners because my husband said they just looked like cupcakes with grey goop on top. The kids pulled little toy swords out of them. For the craft the kids made a pointed Merlin hat and Arthur's crown.



I LOVE the sword/stone cupcakes, great great idea!!


----------



## jreeves628

Hi everyone!  I'm hoping to do a ratatouille theme night this weekend, but I'm having trouble planning it.  Have any of you done one or have any ideas to help me out?


----------



## jdcthree

jreeves628 said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm hoping to do a ratatouille theme night this weekend, but I'm having trouble planning it.  Have any of you done one or have any ideas to help me out?



There are ideas in posts 48 and 599 in this thread.


----------



## jreeves628

Thanks so much!! I was searching and couldn't find any.


----------



## jdcthree

jreeves628 said:


> Thanks so much!! I was searching and couldn't find any.



For future reference, you can find a list in the first post.  I think it is still updated regularly.

Edit:  OK, maybe it's not updated regularly, lol.  First post says it is updated through page 75.


----------



## Alysa

MickeyP said:


> Great job on all of them!!!!


Thanks Mickey! They were a lot of fun to do and helped me get through some sad times.



Fall1 said:


> I LOVE the sword/stone cupcakes, great great idea!!


Thanks Fall! That was one of our easier recipes!



jreeves628 said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm hoping to do a ratatouille theme night this weekend, but I'm having trouble planning it.  Have any of you done one or have any ideas to help me out?


Hi Reeves, I thought for Ratatouille we would do ratatouille for dinner and for the craft we would have the kids decorate their own aprons and do an easy cooking lesson to make crepes for dessert. Love to see what you decide to do!


----------



## jreeves628

jdcthree said:


> For future reference, you can find a list in the first post.  I think it is still updated regularly.
> 
> Edit:  OK, maybe it's not updated regularly, lol.  First post says it is updated through page 75.



I actually did see those two posts a few days ago.  I was hoping for more ideas as there seems to be many for other movies.  I guess ratatouille isnt as popular.


----------



## My2Qtz0205

We are going to do Cinderella this weekend!  We are going to the pumpkin patch on Saturday, so I thought that would be a nice tie-in.  We'll probably decorate our pumpkins as our activity.  I wonder if I could find pumpkin ravioli at the grocery store?  For dessert we could have chocolate mice (chocolate-covered strawberries with almond sliver ears.)


----------



## Alysa

My2Qtz0205 said:


> We are going to do Cinderella this weekend!  We are going to the pumpkin patch on Saturday, so I thought that would be a nice tie-in.  We'll probably decorate our pumpkins as our activity.  I wonder if I could find pumpkin ravioli at the grocery store?  For dessert we could have chocolate mice (chocolate-covered strawberries with almond sliver ears.)




Ooo - love the mouse idea! I'd love to see photos when you are done!


----------



## tchrrx

Thank you all so much for the wonderful ideas!  For Christmas this year, I am going to purchase the supplies, decor, and print menus/recipe cards.  Then, I am going to put them into boxes.  Instant Disney movie night party boxes as gifts for DD12!  She loves family movie nights, but I have a hard time remembering to buy the decor and stuff in advance.  This will allow her to plan the parties, and I won't have to do any last minute decorating!


----------



## bear74

MissMickee said:


> The games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawing inspiration from the ride in WDW, Shoot Camp, Hamm & Eggs and Spinning Tossers are named after games played on Toy Story Mideway Mania.
> 
> The game boxes are made from, just that, boxes.  Large cardboard boxes, covered with striped table cloth, from a roll.  Inside each is lined with wrapping paper then decorated, based on it's theme.  In total, the games run 12 feet long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Andy's Room"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Army Men Shoot Camp"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hamm & Eggs"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Al's Toy Barn"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Buzz Lightyear's Flying Tossers"





MeMom said:


> After dinner, we went into the backyard to play 9 holes of Goofy's Garden Golf.  I failed to get a picture of the sign.
> 
> Hole 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every garden needs a money tree, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop and spray the pesky bugs here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Corny' jokes were all over the course.  The kids didn't get them all, but the grown-ups got a chuckle, and there was some rolling of the eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Bella (just turned 3) couldn't make the shot, she just put in the hole/bucket/whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consulting on a crucial shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell by the decorations this was a pro level course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Micah was happy to throw the pumpkins around the pumpkin patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tried his best to pick up the watermelon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a fun evening for all of the little ones.


love the game ideas


----------



## jdcthree

Great Toy Story games!  Cute mini golf, too.


----------



## oopsiDAISY

So, this past Saturday was our Aladdin movie night. This was, by far, our hardest movie night...because two out of three of our children were sick.  My BFF and her family were supposed to join us, but we didn't want to risk sharing our illness with her kids, so we went it alone.  

The invitation:





The decorations weren't what I had planned, but I was unable to find key elements needed for my plan ...so I had to make do with what I could find:






The food...

Roasted Red Pepper Hummus with Pita Chips:





Garlic and Olive Oil CousCous:





Honey Chicken Kabobs




The recipe I used for the kabobs ( http://joelens.blogspot.com/2011/08/honey-chicken-kabobs.html) turned out delicious!!!

Abu's Caramel Monkey Bread:





Craft Time (I did not even try to get anyone to look at the camera and smile...remember we had sick children):





And the finished product (DH and I made Magic Carpets, too ):





Our next movie night theme with be.......


----------



## Chelley00

Wrapping out last movie nights before we leave Friday 


This isn't Disney, but since we are "going to the dark side" this trip, we did a Harry Potter night

Table setting





Menu and activity sheet





Minnie always holds the movie, and she was okay with holding HP





Some 2 liter covers I found at a party store.  My original plan was butter beer but I couldn't find the required butter extract anywhere





Wizard hat cupcakes





Magic wand (pretzels)





Our "slytherin sandwich".  He got a little fatter than I intended





The kids pride and joy "troll bogies" AKA tapioca pudding





Making "potions".  I found fizzy drink mixes and they were mixed in the "cauldron" with club soda










My favorite part of the night was the "Bertie Bott Every Flavor Bean experiment".  I had the box, so I pulled 3 of one kind out and made DH, DD and DS try to guess the flavor.  It was all fun and games until they came across soap, earthworm and vomit flavored ones.


----------



## oopsiDAISY

Chelley00 said:


> My favorite part of the night was the "Bertie Bott Every Flavor Bean experiment".  I had the box, so I pulled 3 of one kind out and made DH, DD and DS try to guess the flavor.  It was all fun and games until they came across soap, earthworm and vomit flavored ones.



 Oh Chelley, you are wicked!!!  I have seen those flavors of Jellybeans before!  That is awesome!!!


----------



## My2Qtz0205

Can you tell me how you made the Slytherin sandwich?  We're going to do our HP night at the end of the month.


----------



## Chelley00

My2Qtz0205 said:


> Can you tell me how you made the Slytherin sandwich?  We're going to do our HP night at the end of the month.



It's just pizza dough in a tube (Pillsbury)  I used one tube for the bottom, layered it with pepperoni and mozzarella, then unrolled another can of dough on top of it, then shaped it like a snake.  Egg whites with green food coloring made the green color.

Eyes are grapes (supposed to be olives but we didn't have any) and tongue is a pepperoni cut into a forked shape.  I gave them tomato sauce to dip their slices in.


----------



## Chelley00

I had planned an entire movie night around Dr Seuss (also for our Universal/IOA trip) but we ended up having a very full schedule last weekend and I condensed it to just the food and table setting.  We haven't even been able to watch the movies yet (Cat in the Hat, Whorton Hears a Who) and we were going to make "Thing One and Thing Two cupcakes" I found on Pinterest but ran out of time.

My crappy version of of green eggs and ham


----------



## My2Qtz0205

Chelley00 said:
			
		

> It's just pizza dough in a tube (Pillsbury)  I used one tube for the bottom, layered it with pepperoni and mozzarella, then unrolled another can of dough on top of it, then shaped it like a snake.  Egg whites with green food coloring made the green color.
> 
> Eyes are grapes (supposed to be olives but we didn't have any) and tongue is a pepperoni cut into a forked shape.  I gave them tomato sauce to dip their slices in.



Thanks!


----------



## bear74

MaddieC said:


> I know the last picture didn't come out that clearly. Basically I wrote all of the information from here: http://www.whatsitsgalore.com/disney/stitch.html
> 
> On the front, blank, part of the index card I wrote the experiment number and name. On the other, lined side, I wrote its name, powers, weakness (if there was one), and other fun facts. There was also a picture on this side.



Thanks for the link.


----------



## bear74

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> We've expanded our days a bit and call them Disney DAYS instead of Disney movie days.  Last week we did Club Cool, the kids made their own soda and had a good time!
> 
> Club Cool Disney Day



where did you get the base mixture recipe? I can't read the last part of it in the photo?


----------



## reelmom

We may be going back next June so I guess it is time for Disney Dinners again.  Love all the ideas.


----------



## PrincessMom4

oopsiDAISY said:


> So, this past Saturday was our Aladdin movie night. This was, by far, our hardest movie night...because two out of three of our children were sick.  My BFF and her family were supposed to join us, but we didn't want to risk sharing our illness with her kids, so we went it alone.
> 
> The invitation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The decorations weren't what I had planned, but I was unable to find key elements needed for my plan ...so I had to make do with what I could find:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The food...
> 
> Roasted Red Pepper Hummus with Pita Chips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garlic and Olive Oil CousCous:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honey Chicken Kabobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The recipe I used for the kabobs ( http://joelens.blogspot.com/2011/08/honey-chicken-kabobs.html) turned out delicious!!!
> 
> Abu's Caramel Monkey Bread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craft Time (I did not even try to get anyone to look at the camera and smile...remember we had sick children):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the finished product (DH and I made Magic Carpets, too ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our next movie night theme with be.......




What better way to feel better than to feel better than a Disney theme night!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MickeyP

Cute Aladdin night. I like your menu and craft. Not sure my girls will like the movie though.


----------



## happy2012

This is such a great thread!!! I love all the amazing ideas.


----------



## Tropical Wilds

Just going to pass on that, while doing searches for family night ideas, I found 2 or 3 websites which lift, word-for-word and picture-for-picture, what is written here and repost them, and this thread is all over the place on Pinterest.  I'm only mentioning it because these sites are lifting pictures that include people's children (along with names) and houses, and I suspect people may not want that kind of stuff circulated around the internet, on party sites, and via Pinterest.


----------



## jreeves628

Which movies would you recommend for 3 year olds?  They did ok with three caballeros and Aladdin, but Ratatouille totally bombed .  Any movies that have lots of songs and perhaps no villain?


----------



## tinkermama117

jreeves628 said:
			
		

> Which movies would you recommend for 3 year olds?  They did ok with three caballeros and Aladdin, but Ratatouille totally bombed .  Any movies that have lots of songs and perhaps no villain?



Try Toy Story, Nemo ( my daughter loved it for the colors) or Cars. Any of the Winnie the Pooh movies would be good too.


----------



## tmfranlk

jreeves628 said:
			
		

> Which movies would you recommend for 3 year olds?  They did ok with three caballeros and Aladdin, but Ratatouille totally bombed .  Any movies that have lots of songs and perhaps no villain?



My 2yo likes Cars, Toy Story, Cinderella, any of the Tinkerbells, Tangled, Winnie the Pooh, Dumbo and Lilo and Stitch.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

jreeves628 said:


> Which movies would you recommend for 3 year olds?  They did ok with three caballeros and Aladdin, but Ratatouille totally bombed .  Any movies that have lots of songs and perhaps no villain?



My kids loved Lady and the Tramp, The Aristocats, and the Winnie the Pooh Movie.  Dumbo was a big favorite, and so was The Jungle Book.  Lots of great Disney songs in those movies and animals too.

Have fun!


----------



## Deffenm

We did Spooky Buddies on Sunday.

Menu:
Mummy Dogs
Blood Red Jello Jigglers
Bat Wings (chips)
Puppy Chow 

I bought little pumpkins - since the Buddies are puppies and the kids painted them. 

It was a fun way to kick off the Halloween season.  The kids have enjoyed watching all of the Halloween shows on Disney and Disney XD.  

Our next movie will be the new Tinkerbell movie.


----------



## Becc1

Since we have done over 30 Disney nights we have started adding some non Disney movies to our nights, even throwing in some "big kid" movies in the mix at the request of my DH and DS17.


The last "big kid" movie we did was The Hunger Games.  No activities or crafts obviously just a fun themed meal 































Back to the kids movies, in September we did a Lorax night.






Movie snacks





















Coloring pages while we watched the movie






After dinner the kids had cupcakes (which were definately not my best) and played a Lorax memory game


----------



## myasma

My family and i started our Disney Movie nights two weeks ago because we are going back to Disney for the two girls birthday. Unfortunately, I do not have pictures to share as I forgot to buy batteries for my camera. We kicked off the weekly movie nights with The Fox and the Hound. 
*Dinner:*
Copper's Hen House Oven Fried Chicken
Tod's Tots- (tator tots)
Chicken Feed- (Corn)
River run pops (was supposed to be fox track watermelon pops but could not find watermelon at this time of year.)

*Activities:*

Make and decorate your own tracks: I made this by using a salt dough mixture. I then had all the kids place a foot in the dough. I baked them for about 4 hours at 200 degrees and they decorated these with homemade finger paints
Coloring pages of The Fox and the Hound
Made Hunter hats out of paper plates. (The Kids wore this during the movie.)
*Kids Thoughts:*
They thought all the food was good though I thought the chicken needed more seasoning. The kids thought the chicken feed was the best part of the dinner. They also did not get to try the river run pops as they all went to bed before they were done. They all loved the activities and in the end the girls asked me to go to bed and that almost never happens. 

*Fun and Fancy Free*

*Dinner:*
Oven Baked Corn dogs
Magical Beans
Bean stalk Salad
River Run Pops

*Activities:*
Had face painted to resemble a bear
Made Bongo hats and bows
Plant your own beanstalk: Took five beans, wrapped them in a damp towel, put it in a closed ziplock bag, taped it to the window to get sunlight, and waited for the beanstalk to grow.

*Kids Thoughts:*
*Food:* The girls helped me with the corn dogs and these were the hit of the night. All the kids liked the salad but did not like the peppers, though they all did try them. The magical beans were not a hit with any of the kids. I meant to buy baked beans but I forgot and all my sister had was black eyed peas. I thought they were really good though.

*Activities:* The girls loved getting their face painted and had fun running through the house and pretending to be bears. they looked so cute all dressed up like Bongo. They also thought that the planting a beanstalk idea was really cool. They were eager to wake up the next day to check their plant and were surprised to see signs of growth.

Next week is The Chronicles of Narnia: I will have pictures for that one.


----------



## michaelanndavis

We have started it today and the kids loved it


----------



## Fall1

We did a Spooky Buddies movie night last weekend and just did Halloween type things!  So fun, the kids had a blast!  We had Jack o Lantern burgers, Sweet Potato fries (they are orange!) and then played pin the nose on the pumpkin!


----------



## jlm

Need some help coming up with "Brave" movie night ideas...haven't seen the movie yet.  Hoping to do a theme night when the dvd comes out. 
TIA,
Jen


----------



## My2Qtz0205

Fall1 said:
			
		

> We did a Spooky Buddies movie night last weekend and just did Halloween type things!  So fun, the kids had a blast!  We had Jack o Lantern burgers, Sweet Potato fries (they are orange!) and then played pin the nose on the pumpkin!



I love the Jack-o-Lanter burgers!  We've had Mummy Dogs the past two years.


----------



## My2Qtz0205

jlm said:
			
		

> Need some help coming up with "Brave" movie night ideas...haven't seen the movie yet.  Hoping to do a theme night when the dvd comes out.
> TIA,
> Jen



I guess it depends on what your family will eat.  I can't remember what we did, but my kids are extremely picky, so they will not eat anything too unfamiliar to them.  That might be the night we did turkey legs.  You can serve it with roasted red potatoes, onions, and carrots.  I know we did bear claw cookies (no-bake cookies with almond slivers arranged as claws).


----------



## jannel80

With all the Disney movies I got for my kids for X-Mas presents, I am looking forward to some more Disney theme nights!  I only wish the page with the post number for ideas was updated so I don't have to read every page looking for ideas for Brave and the newer movies.


----------



## budafam

I'd be willing to update it if the original poster could give me the info (like copy and past all the links...)


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

budafam said:


> I'd be willing to update it if the original poster could give me the info (like copy and past all the links...)



First off - I cannot express how much I *LOVE* this thread! I've been checking it for months now & finally decided to create an account so that I can comment and share fun ideas.

Secondly - I agree that it would be nice if the index was updated. I would be willing to help out if needs be since there are so many pages to go through...


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

A is for Ants - A Bug's Life: http://lifeisfantasmic.blogspot.com/2012/09/a-is-for-ants-bugs-life.html

This was our Ant themed lunch that we ate while watching A Bug's Life...







We had ants on a log, ants on a leaf (granny smith apple), turkey, cheese, & applesauce all infested with ants (raisins & chocolate chips) headed to their chocolate pudding anthill. Next time I will probably make the anthill with pudding & then crushed oreos for dirt so it looks more realistic.


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

B is for Bear - Winnie the Pooh: http://lifeisfantasmic.blogspot.com/2012/09/b-is-for-bear-winnie-pooh.html






While watching Winnie the Pooh we ate a peanut butter & hunny sandwich (since Pooh Bear LOVES hunny), teddy grahams, 'bear'ies, & gummy bears.


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

C is for Cowboy - Toy Story 2: http://lifeisfantasmic.blogspot.com/2012/10/c-is-for-cowboy-toy-story-2.html






While watching Toy Story 2 we ate cheese curls (just like the ones Al eats in Toy Story 2), a mini pizza bagel (from Pizza Planet of course), green alien grapes, sheriff star shaped cheese & mini star crackers, Hamm, Cowboy Crunchies (granola clusters), topped with Jessie's hat (gum drop on top of a gummy fruit slice cut in half then stuck together, embellished with melted white chocolate).


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

D is for Dog - 101 Dalmatians: http://lifeisfantasmic.blogspot.com/2012/10/d-is-for-dog-101-dalmatians.html






While watching 101 Dalmatians we ate string cheese bones, mini corn dogs, puppy chow, frozen 'pup'peas, a 'pup'peroni pawprint, dog bone crackers (Keebler's Scooby Doo crackers), & mini oreo spots.


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

E is for Elephant - Dumbo: http://lifeisfantasmic.blogspot.com/2012/10/e-is-for-elephant-dumbo.html






We watched Dumbo and ate orange circus peanuts, an elephant biscuit, nutter butters, popcorn, grapes (kind of like the bubbles Dumbo blows), & cheese for Timothy the mouse. Oh, and we couldn't forget the pink elephants on parade (animal crackers).


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

F is for Fish - Finding Nemo: http://lifeisfantasmic.blogspot.com/2012/10/f-is-for-fish-finding-nemo.html






While watching Finding Nemo we ate 'fish eggs' (pomegranate), goldfish crackers, mandarin oranges (since clownfish are orange), a peanut butter & jelly'fish' sandwich, blue jello (from the "ocean" of course), & a tuna fish sandwich. Fish sticks are another option for food if you need another idea, and I saw these cute apricot clownfish afterwards that I think I'll make next time! Oh, I also bought swedish fish to put "in" the jello last second but I forgot to put them in.


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

G is for Genie - Aladdin: http://lifeisfantasmic.blogspot.com/2012/11/g-is-for-genie-aladdin.html






While watching Aladdin we ate 'Big nabob' mini chicken kabobs, 3 marshmallow wishes (since you can wish upon stars), couscous (I had never had it before, but it was pretty tasty), riches from the cave of wonders (I had a hard time finding chocolate gold coins, so we settled on rolos), a 'stolen' apple (I know, technically it should be red... but I only had granny smith), & homemade baklava.


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

H is for Hero - Hercules: http://lifeisfantasmic.blogspot.com/2012/11/h-is-for-hero-hercules.html






While watching Hercules we ate a mini hero (I just got Subway), lightning bolt cheese, grapes (like the ones Phil threw out of the bowl that he ate), Hades' 'devil' food cake cookies, Greek yogurt, & Pegasus' cotton candy clouds.


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

I is for Island - Lilo and Stitch: http://lifeisfantasmic.blogspot.com/2012/11/i-is-for-island-lilo-and-stitch.html






We sat on our beach towels to watch Lilo and Stitch while eating ham, fresh pineapple, coconut macaroons, cherries, Pudge's peanut butter sandwich sushi, & banana poi (we actually ate banana pudding because I didn't have coconut cream).


----------



## My2Qtz0205

CoolSurfPenguin said:
			
		

> I is for Island - Lilo and Stitch: http://lifeisfantasmic.blogspot.com/2012/11/i-is-for-island-lilo-and-stitch.html
> 
> We sat on our beach towels to watch Lilo and Stitch while eating ham, fresh pineapple, coconut macaroons, cherries, Pudge's peanut butter sandwich sushi, & banana poi (we actually ate banana pudding because I didn't have coconut cream).



I love all of your ideas!  The muffin tin idea is really cute!


----------



## Alysa

I LOVE the muffin tin dinners! So clever!


----------



## oopsiDAISY

We had our Toy Story Movie night a few weekends ago. I had a good time planning this one. DH and I decided to have a little fun with the invitations, so we made them into paper airplanes:











DS6 had colored these pictures MONTHS ago and asked me to save them for when we had a Toy Story movie night:






DD13 used some of "Andy's" artwork that I printed off to create this wall:






I had every intention of borrowing some Potatohead toys from some friends to put on the table. I had even called her to make sure I could pick them up Friday afternoon...but I forgot!  So my table decorations are, shall we say lacking?  I did the best I could with what I had, and the kids were just fine with it. 






There is a little paper Toy Story play set there that I printed off from the Disney Family Fun website, and some little green army men. 

The food:





















While I was cooking, the kids made "Galactic Hero" playdough:











This stuff turned out great, and they played with it all weekend. We have it in a ziploc bag, so it will keep for a while. 

The last activity for the night, which DH "helped" with was a DOOZY! This thing was small and difficult. I didn't ask for any "turn around and smile" shots since everyone was pretty concentrated:






I wanted DH to be in the "finished product" shot since he ended up having to do a great bulk of the work, but he wanted to just let the girls do the picture (DS6 didn't help with this one at all):






And a close-up:






Our movie night was yet another success!  We didn't draw for our next movie night theme since it will be December, and December is always packed with Christmas fesitivities and preparations. We do plan to catch quite a few of the ABC Family 25 Days of Christmas movies, and I have a couple snack and drink ideas to go with a few of them. But there will be no dinner menus, activities or full on decorations to do for those. We will pick the Disney movie nights back up at the start of the new year...which is only 3 weeks away, can you believe it!?!?


----------



## PrincessMom4

I love the TSM!!!


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

Any suggestions for Emperor's New Groove? We're doing that for L is for Llama week. We don't like spinach so Kronk's spinach puffs are out of the question...

Also, any Disney movie ideas for any of the following?
N - nut, nest, ?
V - volcano, vulture, vacuum, ?
Y - yak, ?
I'm open to other suggestions, but that's all I could think of since I'm trying to stay away from character names.


----------



## Alysa

"You owe me a new acorn"





You could also recreate the diner scene. 
Waitress: Ordering. Three pork combos, extra bacon on the side, two chili cheese samplers, a basket of liver and onion rings, a catch of the day, and a steak cut in the shape of a trout. You got all that, honey?
Kronk: Three oinkers wearing pants, plate of hot air, basket of Grandma's breakfast and change the bull to a gill, got it. 

or 

Yzma: Make me the special. And hold the gravy!
Kronk: Check. Pickup!
Kuzco: You know what? On second thought, make my omelette a meat pie.
Kronk: Meat pie. Check.
Yzma: Kronk! Can I order the potatoes as a side dish?
Kronk: I'll have to charge you full price.
Yzma: [annoyed] Ooh.
Kuzco: Hey, how about a side of potatoes, my buddy?
Kronk: You got it. Want cheese on those potatoes?
Yzma: Thank you, Kronk. Cheddar will be fine.
Kronk: Cheddar spuds coming up.
Kuzco: Spuds yes, cheese no.
Kronk: Hold the cheese.
Yzma: No, I want the cheese.
Kronk: Cheese it is.
Kuzco: Cheese me no "likee."
Kronk: Cheese out.
Yzma: Cheese in!
Kronk: Ah, come on. Make up your mind!
Kuzco: Okay, okay, on second thought...
Yzma, Kuzco: ...make my potatoes a salad.


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

Alysa said:


> "You owe me a new acorn"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could also recreate the diner scene.
> Waitress: Ordering. Three pork combos, extra bacon on the side, two chili cheese samplers, a basket of liver and onion rings, a catch of the day, and a steak cut in the shape of a trout. You got all that, honey?
> Kronk: Three oinkers wearing pants, plate of hot air, basket of Grandma's breakfast and change the bull to a gill, got it.
> 
> or
> 
> Yzma: Make me the special. And hold the gravy!
> Kronk: Check. Pickup!
> Kuzco: You know what? On second thought, make my omelette a meat pie.
> Kronk: Meat pie. Check.
> Yzma: Kronk! Can I order the potatoes as a side dish?
> Kronk: I'll have to charge you full price.
> Yzma: [annoyed] Ooh.
> Kuzco: Hey, how about a side of potatoes, my buddy?
> Kronk: You got it. Want cheese on those potatoes?
> Yzma: Thank you, Kronk. Cheddar will be fine.
> Kronk: Cheddar spuds coming up.
> Kuzco: Spuds yes, cheese no.
> Kronk: Hold the cheese.
> Yzma: No, I want the cheese.
> Kronk: Cheese it is.
> Kuzco: Cheese me no "likee."
> Kronk: Cheese out.
> Yzma: Cheese in!
> Kronk: Ah, come on. Make up your mind!
> Kuzco: Okay, okay, on second thought...
> Yzma, Kuzco: ...make my potatoes a salad.



Love the ideas! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## My2Qtz0205

This is more for the Dark Side, but since we're going to IoA for one day, we did a How the Grinch Stole Christmas movie night.  We had roast beast croissants, Who-berries, and Grinch floats (lime sherbet with Sprite).  You could also add Who-pudding, as that is something the Grinch pulls out of the fridge.


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

My2Qtz0205 said:


> This is more for the Dark Side, but since we're going to IoA for one day, we did a How the Grinch Stole Christmas movie night.  We had roast beast croissants, Who-berries, and Grinch floats (lime sherbet with Sprite).  You could also add Who-pudding, as that is something the Grinch pulls out of the fridge.



I love it! This is also not-so-Disney, but we just had an Elf movie night on Saturday. We had spaghetti with maple syrup, m&m's, and poptarts. I'm the only one who braved putting everything on the spaghetti though. Hubby & little dudeman just ate their sweet stuff on the side. I'm not gonna lie, it was a little strange at first. I think most of it was psychological though since those are things that shouldn't be on spaghetti. The trick is to not put too much sauce or syrup on and don't get too much since you'll probably want to just eat everything separate anyway. But it's fun to say that you tried Buddy the Elf's version of spaghetti!






We also made cookies & paper snowflakes. Here's some of Buddy's activity suggestions: "First we'll make snow angels for about two hours, then we'll go ice skating, then we'll eat a whole roll of Tollhouse Cookiedough as fast as we can, and then we'll snuggle." "I thought maybe we could make ginger bread houses, and eat cookie dough, and go ice skating, and maybe even hold hands." You could also have a snowball fight like they do in the movie.


----------



## oopsiDAISY

CoolSurfPenguin said:


> We also made cookies & paper snowflakes. Here's some of Buddy's activity suggestions: "First we'll make snow angels for about two hours, then we'll go ice skating, then we'll eat a whole roll of Tollhouse Cookiedough as fast as we can, and then we'll snuggle." "I thought maybe we could make ginger bread houses, and eat cookie dough, and go ice skating, and maybe even hold hands." You could also have a snowball fight like they do in the movie.



I'm DYING here...  I cannot believe you ate that stuff!!   I try to be a fun mom, but I will now step aside and place that #1 Mom crown firmly on your head!!!  Way to Go, CoolSurfPenguin!!!!!


----------



## Alysa

Penguin, You are officially my hero!


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

Haha... Thanks guys! My hubby said I must be pregnant to have even wanted to try it like that!  It definitely doesn't compare to normal spaghetti, but it's really not that bad once you get over the fact that it is COMPLETELY different than spaghetti. I thought it would be a lot worse and that I would be gagging the whole time or throwing it up, but I survived.


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

J is for Jungle - The Jungle Book: http://lifeisfantasmic.blogspot.com/2012/12/j-is-for-jungle-jungle-book.html






While watching The Jungle Book we ate mango, sticky rice, dragonfruit, jungle animal crackers, banana, banana candies, & gummy 'snakes'. I thought about getting prickly pear, but I couldn't find any prickly pear out here right now.


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

K is for King - The Lion King: http://lifeisfantasmic.blogspot.com/2012/12/k-is-for-king-lion-king.html






While watching The Lion King we ate wildebeest meat (chicken), a lion sandwich, asante sana squashed bananas, gummy worm grubs, pride rocks (I just used melted white chocolate chips & crushed oreos), & a zebra striped boston creme roll (I couldn't find any actual zebra cakes).


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

L is for Llama - The Emperor's New Groove: http://lifeisfantasmic.blogspot.com/2012/12/l-is-for-llama-emperors-new-groove.html






We ate Kuzco's potatoes, llama bread & breaded chicken, Yzma's cheesy potatoes, bacon, salad, Kronk's creme puffs (since we don't like spinach), & acorns.

Thanks for all the great suggestions!


----------



## scrapbookmommy

I'm amazed every time I come back to this thread. Such wonderful ideas! I would love to find more Brave ideas. We plan to start back our Disney nights with Brave after the holidays are over.


----------



## jlm

scrapbookmommy said:


> I'm amazed every time I come back to this thread. Such wonderful ideas! I would love to find more Brave ideas. We plan to start back our Disney nights with Brave after the holidays are over.



We did a Brave theme night!  Made Shepards Pie, roasted green beans, & make your own sundea for dessert.  I wanted to do the bear paw cookies or get some bear claws for dessert...but ran out of time. 

Decorations were: celtic type candle holder, rocks formations, dollar store sheilds.  I printed and assembled a few items from familyfun.  Also picked up Brave table cloth, plates, etc. 

We had a archery contest with solo cups and a target.  I found a cheaper bow & arrows (suction cup type) at a local sporting goods store.

Kids loved it!


----------



## Deffenm

We have picked our date for our WDW trip this year so now the countdown begins and so does starting up Family Disney Movie nights again!  DH is going to be out of town at a conference in 2 weeks so I think that will be when we start. We can have a whole kick off weekend since DH is not a Disney fan.  Now I just need to figure out which movies to do.  I think I will have each kid pick out a movie so we will do one Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.  It will give us something to do while DH is gone and will be a fun way to kick off the countdown to our trip.  We will make our countdown calendar during this weekend as well.  So as soon as I know what movies the kids would like to do I can start planning.


----------



## heatherbynum

oopsiDAISY said:


> Well, I have created a document of movie nights we have already done and will do until our next trip. It has a little over 20 movie themes. If you want to PM me your email address I can send it to you.  Also, if you are on Pinterest, I have a Disney Movie Night board with links for recipes, decoration ideas and crafts pinned to it. I can PM you my name to find my Pinterest boards if you want me to.



can you pm me your pinterest name, too?


----------



## Mom2Finn

heatherbynum said:
			
		

> can you pm me your pinterest name, too?



Me too please?  Thank you thank you!!


----------



## tbandemommy

Could you pm me as well? Thanks so much!


----------



## Deffenm

Could you please PM me as well, I would like to know? Thank you!


----------



## disn3ymomma212

Would like to post pictures of our Disney Dinner and Movie Nights (=
how do I upload photos to the post?


----------



## oopsiDAISY

disn3ymomma212 said:


> Would like to post pictures of our Disney Dinner and Movie Nights (=
> how do I upload photos to the post?



The easiest way I have found to do this is to upload your pictures to Photobucket. You can then get an "IMG" code to imbed into your posts. PM me if you need any help...


----------



## disn3ymomma212

Thank you so much ( :


----------



## disn3ymomma212

Muppets Movie Night
​



​
Dinner was great and the children enjoyed the tie-dye theme (=

​



​
Really couldn't find a craft so I just printed off a Kermit the Frog coloring page and the kids loved it. This is cousins Hunter (8) and Jace (4) joining in on the magic!


----------



## disn3ymomma212

Incredibles Movie Night​






Really had a fun time with decorations. Found the plates, napkins, and masks in the clearence aisle at wal-mart for $1 and the kids loved it!






And our activity was....


----------



## disn3ymomma212

Chip N' Dale Movie Night​





Really excited about this movie night since my mother's favorite characters are the adorable chipmunks she joined in the fun too!






Acorns for dessert, found this idea on pintrest ( :






Create your own acorn was a blast! This is my DD5 (Alexis)


----------



## disn3ymomma212

Finding Nemo Movie Night​
This has been my favorite movie night by far and the kids were so into the movie, they sat through the whole thing!


















They really enjoyed the craft!


----------



## disn3ymomma212

Winnie The Pooh Movie Night​















Finding food for this movie night was quite easy, everything contained honey!

The activity was simple and fun, found the stamp/coloring activity at our local Dollar Tree.


----------



## disn3ymomma212

Aladdin Movie Night​

Sorry for the lack of pictures, I'm really not sure what happened to them but ohhh well. For dinner when had Chicken Kabobs, Rice, and Mixed Fruit. And our activity was a puzzle featuring Jazmine. ( :


----------



## disn3ymomma212

Piglet's Big Movie​










My DD5 making her paper plate piggy!


----------



## disn3ymomma212

Cinderella Movie Night​





I had soooo much fun decorating!











Chicken covered in the crispy french onions...so yummy!






Our activity "Decorate your own slipper"






We also iced cookies that were in the shape of a crown and slipper.


----------



## disn3ymomma212

Spooky Buddies Movie Night​
Decorations were very easy to find since Halloween was just a few days after our movie night and i found the mummy dog idea on pintrest!






















For the activities we played bobbing for apples, a bean bag toss, and decorated scary foam characters which I found at the Dollar Tree.


----------



## disn3ymomma212

Toy Story Movie Night​
I would say this was the kids favorite dinner and movie night yet!


----------



## disn3ymomma212

Princess and The Frog Movie Night​
Really had fun with the decorations and trying to make the table look like a swamp. 

















Made "Ray Wands" for our craft


----------



## disn3ymomma212

Lady and The Tramp Movie Night​















Found these paintable wooden dogs at the Dollar Tree and they were a perfect craft for the kids to do!


----------



## disn3ymomma212

Pocahontas Movie Night​
This was our first Disney Dinner and Movie Night!





















Native American Headbands was our craft.


----------



## MamaJessie

Some great ideas and pictures dsn3ymomma212.  I love the Ray wands and how you printed out your countdown on the bottom of that menu.

Feeling inspired


----------



## Meetmeinmontauk

DBF & I are starting our own Disney movie night countdowns! I wanted to do them for our last trip but didn't really get around to it. We don't have kids so it's just us being 2 big kids 

We are also in the process of looking for a house so we don't have a real table to decorate  We will be whipping up some yummy food though!

I took a picture of our menu beside our countdown board tonight. We will be enjoying The Princess & The Frog on Monday evening! I can't wait


----------



## Fall1

LOVE the Indian headbands for Pocahontas dsn3ymomma212!


----------



## Musicalmommy

I pack my kids lunches in a three compartment ziplock plastic container with a lid. I have been doing a little theme to their lunches. I label each compartment by writting on the lid of the ziplock containers with a wipe off marker. So today I sent my daughter to school with Rapunzel's hair (angel hair pasta) The forest trees from Brave (broccoli) and Dalmation's cake (lemon poppyseed cake, spots!) I also write on the lid how many days we have until our trip! 33 as of today! EEeeek.

I don't plan out a theme for the whole meal, but just try to come up with a name for what I already plan to put in her lunch. That way I am not going out of the way planning, but pack what I would anyway depending on leftovers, then just have a fun name for it.


Last week I did make a sword for each kid out of a toothpick by adding a blue paper handle, then I stuck them into pork chops I had cut into cubes.  Sword and the Stone dinner, followed by the movie of course.


----------



## disn3ymomma212

Thank you all how commented about our movie nights!
The children sure do love them as much as I love creating each movie night<3 
So tonight's Disney Dinner & Movie Night was..Beauty and the Beast. I was really excited to have the kids watch the movie, with all the new renovations in WDW (Belle's Cottage and Be Our Guest Restaurant) this would be a great way to show the kids some attractions they will see on our trip!






No one liked the French Onion Soup but me lol, but all four of the children did take their no thank you bite at least! Other than that one flaw dinner was great. 











For our activities we read a story out of a book that Alexis had gotten for Christmas, the story was "Belle and the Castle Puppy". We unfortunately we did not do the snowball toss as planned since some kids were alittle under the weather but instead we made bracelets and necklaces with red and yellow beads!











My best friend's DD (Mya 4) showing off her finished Belle Bracelet.






Next Tuesday's Disney Dinner & Movie Night is going to be....The Lion King!


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

M is for Monster - Monsters Inc: http://lifeisfantasmic.blogspot.com/2013/01/m-is-for-monster-monsters-inc.html






We ate a deviled egg eye, Mike Wazowski apple, laffy taffy, Boo's monster-o's (fruit loops), eye scream, & monster munch (pretzels and m&m's) while watching Monsters Inc.


----------



## Alysa

Loving both your movies nights disn3ymomma212 and CoolSurfPenguin!
You obviously put a lot of love into them!


----------



## MissMickee

Hey gang!!  Been a while but I caught up on all the parties. They look great!  I'm really surprised that there have been no Wreck it Ralph movie nights. I'm in need of some inspiration. What do you guys think?  What would you do for Wreck it Ralph?


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

Here's some Wreck-It Ralph ideas... Hope they help!

Dinner ideas:
- Ralph's Meatloaf brick (Fix-It-Felix Jr)
- Surge Protector Sliders (Game Central Station)
- Dr Eggman Salad (Sonic)
- Onion Rings or some other "ring" type food (Sonic)
- Cherries (Pacman)
- Root Beer (Tapper)
- Sour Bill's Lemonade (Sugar Rush)

Dessert ideas:
- Power-boosting Pie (baked by Nicelanders in Fix-it-Felix Jr)
- Wynnchel & Duncan donuts (Donut Policemen of Sugar Rush)

Activities:
- Earn Hero medals
- Play video games
- Make & decorate graham cracker go-karts (with candy from Sugar Rush)
- Diet coke & mento eruptions (OUTSIDE)
- Watch Wreck-It Ralph

I'm sure I can think of more... But my brain is fried right now!


----------



## MissMickee

CoolSurfPenguin said:


> Here's some Wreck-It Ralph ideas... Hope they help!
> 
> Dinner ideas:
> - Ralph's Meatloaf brick (Fix-It-Felix Jr)
> - Surge Protector Sliders (Game Central Station)
> - Dr Eggman Salad (Sonic)
> - Onion Rings or some other "ring" type food (Sonic)
> - Cherries (Pacman)
> - Root Beer (Tapper)
> - Sour Bill's Lemonade (Sugar Rush)
> 
> Dessert ideas:
> - Power-boosting Pie (baked by Nicelanders in Fix-it-Felix Jr)
> - Wynnchel & Duncan donuts (Donut Policemen of Sugar Rush)
> 
> Activities:
> - Earn Hero medals
> - Play video games
> - Make & decorate graham cracker go-karts (with candy from Sugar Rush)
> - Diet coke & mento eruptions (OUTSIDE)
> - Watch Wreck-It Ralph
> 
> I'm sure I can think of more... But my brain is fried right now!



Those are AWESOME!  Thanks!


----------



## ForeverWithStitch

Very cool!


----------



## MissMickee

I've started a Pinterest page for Wreck it Ralph if anyone's interested in following. I found a few more ideas. 

pinterest(dot)com/lisa_cox/wreck_it_ralph_party


----------



## disney212

Meetmeinmontauk said:


> DBF & I are starting our own Disney movie night countdowns! I wanted to do them for our last trip but didn't really get around to it. We don't have kids so it's just us being 2 big kids
> 
> We are also in the process of looking for a house so we don't have a real table to decorate  We will be whipping up some yummy food though!
> 
> I took a picture of our menu beside our countdown board tonight. We will be enjoying The Princess & The Frog on Monday evening! I can't wait



Glad we are not the only ones.  It is just DH and I (both early/mid 40s) and our kids are grown so we do movie nights for just us.  Sometimes the kids (23 & 24) join us.  We don't do a craft but normally go around and state what we want to do on an upcoming trip to WDW or a favorite memory!


----------



## oopsiDAISY

We just got back into the swing of our monthly movie nights since the holidays.  This weekend we had A Bug's Life.

The invitation:





Decorations:










Food:






























Artists at work:





Finished masterpieces:





DS6 had a blast playing with the "decorations" while the movie was on:










And our next movie night: (pardon the disheveled looking "model" )


----------



## jlledbette23

oopsiDAISY said:


> Well, I have created a document of movie nights we have already done and will do until our next trip. It has a little over 20 movie themes. If you want to PM me your email address I can send it to you.  Also, if you are on Pinterest, I have a Disney Movie Night board with links for recipes, decoration ideas and crafts pinned to it. I can PM you my name to find my Pinterest boards if you want me to.


I would love to have your list, but it won't let me PM you.  Can you PM me and then I can relpy with my email address?


----------



## Chimichanga

We're starting our countdown to our trip to WDW in June 

I convinced DH to do a movie night on the first Saturday of each month until we leave. Woo hoo! I mentioned doing some related food and maybe an activity and he was okay with it. Very excited. 

I'm thinking of doing Lilo and Stitch for the first movie. ODD is 6 and MDD is 3; I think it will be good for both of them. And, we've been watching a lot of Imagination Movers and Nina is from Hawaii - and they love Nina!

I look forward to looking back at all of your wonderful ideas


----------



## disn3ymomma212

Tonight for our Disney Dinner and Movie Night we watched "The Lion King."











Dinner was so yummy, I think the best yet but the kiddos would disagree lol but other than the Zebra meat they liked everything else. & btw I absoultly love my new Cruella mug I bought a the Disney Store for only $5.99!!! (=











For our craft we did animal mask, but unfortunately I didn't notice the package of mask did not come with string so we couldn't actually wear them but still had lots of fun tho ( : 






And for our activity we had a Safari Scavenger Hunt! The kids really enjoyed this even tho it was simple as hiding savannah animals and cheap on the budget. Here is my DD Alexis (who will be 5 next month!) searching for the safari animals 











And the boys had lots of fun too! =D
















Next week's Disney Dinner & Movie Night is.......101 Dalmatians (my DD is sooooo excited!)


----------



## MamaJessie

oopsiDaisy -  I LOVE your Bug's Life party.  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

O is for Ocean - The Little Mermaid: http://lifeisfantasmic.blogspot.com/2013/01/o-is-for-ocean-little-mermaid.html






We used a dinglehopper to eat mac & cheese shells, an octopus hot dog, goldfish & starfish crackers, ocean shaped cookies, swedish fish in blue jello, & a peanut butter fudge starfish while watching The Little Mermaid.


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

P is for Pirate - Peter Pan: http://lifeisfantasmic.blogspot.com/2013/01/p-is-for-pirate-peter-pan.html






We ate fish sticks (because Hook is a codfish), a pirate pb&j sandwich w/ pepperoni patch, a pirate hat tricorne cookie, pirate's booty, chocolate gold coins, & x-marks-the-spot pudding w/ vanilla wafer sand.


----------



## 3BellesAndABeast

We are going to Disney World in June and I promised my two DD (9 and 3) that we would have a Disney movie night every Friday until we leave.  I have been planning and planning to make themed menus and used tons of ideas that I found here!  And the hubs is totally on board and has promised to get into it just as much as the rest of us!  

So tonight was the first night...Cinderella!

I made a banner that said 'Dreams really do come true!' and put it above the doorway to our dining room.  I bought a Cinderella party tablecover and covered the table.   I found a Disney Princess Snow mobile craft on the Disney Family website as well as some tiny crowns.  DD9 and I cut them all out (setting aside the other princesses for their own nights) and hung them above our buffet.  I decorated the buffet with my girls' Cinderella dolls, books, and castle.

While I cooked, the girls colored Cinderella pictures (also from Disney Family).

The menu?  Some ideas came from here and several blogs that I adapted.

Castle sandwiches (PBJ)
Le Cellier Steaks (I know-wrong pavilion-but I needed a fancy name)
Princess Pasta Salad
Midnight Potatoes (just baked potatoes-again, cute name necessary)
Bippity Boppity Brew (strawberry lemon Hawaiian punch, Sprite)
Princess Floats (the same brew, but over ice cream-YUMMM!)

Of course, the 3 year old wouldn't touch the Bippity Boppity Brew and preferred milk but she and sister had cute Cinderella cups to drink from.  

After dinner, I surprised them all with the Disney Scene It! Magical Moments game that I had ordered and hidden from them.  We are watching the movie right now and will be playing the game afterwards...if everyone is still awake.  It may have to wait until tomorrow night.

I typed the menu and included Cinderella clipart.  I also included the crafts and activities that we did (the mobile, coloring sheets, and Scene It! game) so everyone knew what was in store for the evening.  At the top I put a countdown so everyone knows how many days left before departure: 135!!!

It was great family time and a great way to start our countdown!

Next week: CARS!!!


----------



## zokaluse

I just LOVE this thread - thankyou princesstigerlilly and everyone who has posted super ideas!

I'm up to page 91 after 2 evenings of reading...I'll finish the rest tmx lol

I am doing our first Disney Theme night on Saturday when it will be 102 days til we visit the magic for our first time. 

The theme will be Lady & the Tramp & we will watch the film first as DD 4 hasn't seen it yet & DS 11 for a long time!

Order of the day:

Ballet, home, changed, snack, watch the film, make Lady & the Tramp mini 3d figures & table latern (from the disney family site), make hand prints and decorate them, then make Spaghetti and Meatball cakes.
Dinner will be a naughty cheese, butter, garlic and cream sauce with veggies & spaghetti pasta (DD doesn't eat red meat) followed by the cakes made earlier. Finally before bed we'll play the roll the ball with your nose game

I'm planning on doing one every weekend til we go away & may manage to sneak a few mid week ones in aswell.


----------



## Chimichanga

We are doing our first theme night tomorrow - the Muppet Movie. DH is a huge muppets fan, and we haven't seen the movie yet so it will be new to all of us.

DH wants to have ham (nut!  ) and we're stumped for the rest. I'll have to look up some ideas. i found some confetti angel food cake to make a rainbow connection cake for dessert. We won't have time to do an activity, but popping popcorn and snuggling under blankets is just fine by my girls


----------



## 3BellesAndABeast

Last Night was Cars night.  I have two girls and, although they like the movie, we don't have any Cars related 'stuff' in the house.  I printed the menu and posted.  I also made posters of several of the Cars characters and hung them up around the dining room.  The girls colored pictures and did a maze that I had found on crayola.com and we hung those up as well.  I did buy a Cars plastic tablecover from Walmart just to make it look like there was really a theme.  So the decorations were simple but turned out cute.  

The menu consisted of "Speedy Subs" (from Subway, one less thing to do!), "Maters Fried Taters", "Dipsticks" (carrots with ranch dressing), "Luigi's Tires" (mini chocolate donuts), "Traffic Lights" (graham cracker sticks covered in nutella with red, green, and yellow M&Ms), Lightning Punch (Hawaiian Punch), and Oil Slick Sundaes (vanilla ice cream, chocolate syrup, and M&Ms).  It was only after I made the menu and had actually bought everything that I realized how much junk food was actually going to be eaten last night.  DH and I (who are in serious diet mode) nibbled on the sugary stuff so that we could play along with the kids, but tried hard not to go overboard!

After we ate, we watched the movie and had planned to play racing games on the Wii but DH and DD9 crashed so DD3 and I looked at rides online so that she can get familiar with some of them before we go.  We also worked on next week's FMN: Lion King!


----------



## alayne

We are having our first movie night tonight. The kids picked Finding Nemo, so I went and read all the post about Finding Nemo. I have everything but the food so I will be heading to Wal-Mart in a few minutes. It's really cold outside and we have some snow falling so I think tonight will be the perfect night. 

Can't wait to post pictures when I get time? 

Thanks for all the tips and suggestions. You guys are great!! 

Allison


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

Q is for Queen - Alice in Wonderland: http://lifeisfantasmic.blogspot.com/2013/01/q-is-for-queen-alice-in-wonderland.html






While watching Alice in Wonderland we had 'eat me' cookies, a Queen of Hearts turkey & cheese sandwich, a 'drink me' kool-aid burst, the White Rabbit's carrots, an unbirthday heart cake with a candle, & candy hearts.


----------



## MiniMelissa

These ideas are awesome!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## pascalstongue

Thank you so much to everyine who has posted on this thread.

I borrowed many odeas for our first family theme night we had yesterday. Our first night was Lady and the Tramp.
I made dog collars for the kids. I engraved dog tags with their names and my number (which I will put onto bracelets for our Disney trip) and tied it round thier necks with ribbons, although DS has his on for a grand total of thirty seconds! I then painted their faces to look like dogs.
We made Lady and the tramp models from the Disney Family website.
We had Spaghetti and meatballs for dinner followed by Spaghetti and Meatball cupcakes, also on the Disney Family site and then watched the film whilst munching on shortbread "dog biscuits" cut out from our bone shaped cutter.

Next week will be Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## 3BellesAndABeast

119 days to go and we decided to do Lion King for this week's movie night.  We had Simba's Cub Sandwiches, Savanna Salad, Pride Rock Potatoes, Jungle Juice, Rafiki's Banana Pudding, Zebra Cakes, and Timon and Pumba's Grubs (gummy worms).

The girls colored pictures that I found on Disney Family, while I cut out and made the crowns that I found on the same site.  DD9 had made posters with some of the characters and we hung those on the wall and decorated the buffet table with every stuffed animal we had.  The girls wore their crowns and I went through the different attractions, restaurants, and shops at Animal Kingdom using a Disney World app on my phone.  We had fun discussing things we wanted to see and do (and eat!).  We played Disney Parks trivia on the same app during dessert.  We all settled in to watch the movie.  DD3 crashed in my lap right about the time that Simba and Nala found the elephant graveyard!


----------



## tammilynne

love all these ideas! how fun!


----------



## oopsiDAISY

Last night we had our Finding Nemo movie night.  We had a VERY busy day yesterday, so we did not have time to do the planned art actitivity. I ended up printing off a Nemo activity sheet from Disney Family Fun for the kids to do instead.

The invitation:






I went a little more elaborate with the decorations this time. I was unable to find any Finding Nemo party supplies, so I went with the Clownfish color theme with the tableware.





DH helped me with this:





The food:

























Working on the activity sheet:





And our next movie night theme is:


----------



## budafam

We had Aladdin night this past weekend.  I posted pics on my blog (in my siggy, bottom link)


----------



## mom2girls1974

We have done a few nights now, our challange is that we are gluten, dairy and food dye free! So I make it all from scratch, and have to improvise a fair bit, but we have been having a blast. Our first dinner was Snow White, my oldests favorite movie for many years as a youngster.
We had Bratwurst, homemade GF Spatzle,  and German cabbage. For dessert we had green apples and a wonderfull dairy free caramel dip.

Our second night (a week later) Little Mermaid, we had Ursala dogs (they were a huge hit) chips, raw veggies and then a fun GF cake.

We did Sleeping Beauty next, it was a breakfast for dinner night, all of us in our PJ's of course, we had GF "puff" pancakes, the grown ups had apple in theirs the kids had plain. And sausage plus a fruit salad. We did not have dessert this night.

Our night this week was 1001 Dalmations we had Shepards Pie, and "puppy chow"  made with GF chex -it was SOOOO sweet -not the biggest hit in our house, but we all ate some. 

Sorry no pictures, I am trying to take a picture each night before we dig in -but I do not decorate like most of you do and honestly it would be embarresing it is more about the food for me, and being GF/DF/ dye free it just looks so diffrent than all of yours that not sure it would hold a candle to your lovely spreads -we are loving it though!


----------



## jannel80

MissMickee said:


> I've started a Pinterest page for Wreck it Ralph if anyone's interested in following. I found a few more ideas.
> 
> pinterest(dot)com/lisa_cox/wreck_it_ralph_party



Hi Lisa,

I tried to look up your Pinterest page for Wreck it Ralph and nothing came up.  Can you give me the page again?  Thank you!


----------



## jannel80

jannel80 said:


> Hi Lisa,
> 
> I tried to look up your Pinterest page for Wreck it Ralph and nothing came up.  Can you give me the page again?  Thank you!



Nevermind, I found it!  Great ideas!


----------



## disney212

We had our first theme movie night on Sunday.  Family consists of me, DH, DD(23 teacher), DS (25 museum curator).  Our movie was Frankenweenie.  Menu consisted of Franken"weenies", "chiller" sauce (it was a build your own coney bar), Frightful fries, Electric cocktails and worms and dirt.  Sorry but I didn't think to take any pictures, I will do better next time.  Since we are adults we didn't have a craft but we did have a couple games; Pin the Tail on Sparky (we had a LOT of fun with that), and a quote game where I gave a quote from a Disney movie and they had to name the movie.  We also had a sheet of questions regarding our upcoming trip in October.  One of the questions I asked was, "I think our movie nights are stupid and I no longer wish to participate".  I received a resounding "no" from everyone.  Even the 25 year old son said he really enjoys them.  We also had prizes (age appropriate) for the games; nail grooming sets, hand sanitizer (Star Wars themed), chocolate, and candy.  We plan on having a movie night each month leading up to our trip.  I will take pictures next time!  I actually think the family enjoyed it more than I did.


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

We watched Mulan to celebrate the Chinese New Year - Check it out here...






We ate teriyaki chicken, chow mein, orange chicken, a fortune cookie, fried rice, a honeybun snake (because it's the year of the snake & in the movie Mushu says "Let's go kick some honeybuns!"), and a Chinese donut (you know, the deep fried sugar coated yumminess you see in Chinese buffets).

We also made paper Chinese lanterns & did a little bit of training so we could fight if the Huns ever attack...


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

Valentine's Day - Bambi: http://lifeisfantasmic.blogspot.com/2013/02/twitterpated.html






While watching Bambi, we ate frozen peas (couldn't forget our greens for Thumper), a PB&J deer sandwich, Thumper's carrots, Flower's pineapple & strawberry flower, strawberry hearts, and a heart cake since we were all twitterpated during Valentine's week.

I didn't see a lot of ideas for Bambi on here so I had to think outside the box a little... I think it worked out fine though (;


----------



## DisneyChef

Wow!  
Those Bambi and Mulan nights sound great!  I love your pb&j bambi, it's so cute!  I'm hoping to start movie nights with my family soon, although we are unsure when our next trip will be.  I have so many theme night ideas!  I'll post them anyways so others can use them.


----------



## Timandalicia

We play going to Disney World. You can find almost every attraction song on you tube. We get out our tickets and maps and carry-ons. I make popcorn and roasted nuts. We do everything from go on the airplane to ride rides. My daughter loves to be room service, and my son is the jungle cruise skipper. I dj all of the appropriate attraction songs. We even go to the Mexican Pavillion for dinner. It's awesome to re-play the whole trip this way. Oh, and we even make a parade using the plush toys. The kids stand on the side line and wave to them as I parade them past to the music.


----------



## DisneyChef

That is such a great idea and is so cute!  It sounds like so much fun!


----------



## DisneyChef

So here are some Ideas for BTMR.
MEAL: Main-Southern food...Fried chicked, corn on the cob, collard greens, and mashed potatoes.  Drinks-Train oil...Chocolate milk w/ blue and/or green food coloring.  Dessert-Mountain mud cups...Chocolate pudding in a cup with crushed m&m's and grahm crackers on top for dirt.

Activities: Grow your own crystals to mimick the stalagtites and stalagmites you see in the cave on the ride.(instructions below.)  Play cowboy Charades!  Print off a page of wild west/cowboy words and actions or write your own.  use a cowboy hat as a basket.  Play the same as regular charades.  (maybe a prize for winner??)  Decorate your own Bandanna.  Buy white bandannas for everyone in your family at a local craft store.  Decorate them with markers, and wear them the rest of the night.  

Movie:  If you have time or want to, you could watch a cowboy movie such as Roy Rogers, The Lone Ranger, or Tall Tale(which has Pecos Bill in it).  I know that Roy and the Lone ranger are not Disney, but I always enjoyed them as a kid.  
I hope someone finds these useful!


----------



## DisneyChef

For the Crystals you need a small plastic cup that is cut down to have 1'' tall sides.  Take 1 piece of either limestone, or any shell and put it in the center of the cup.  Next poor distilled vinegar on the shell until it is about halfway covered.  Let it sit without being bumped and a semi warm area, but make sure it's not humid there.  Check on them every 5 hours or so, because the crystals grow quickly.  The crystals will continue growing for several days if you keep adding a little more vinegar to keep it halfway under.  Kids love watch their crystal get bigger, but be care ful because if the crystals get to touching the plastic, they will eat right through it.(this can be quite cool to see though.)  You could also try putting food coloring in one, and see if it makes the cystals another color.  
This process does take some patience, but it's worth


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

R is for Robot - Wall-E: http://lifeisfantasmic.blogspot.com/2013/02/r-is-for-robot-wall-e.html






We had ham & cheese squares condensed & stacked by Wall-E, earth dirt pudding w/ a gummy plant, a BnL strawberry-smoothie-in-a-cup, a milky way, star tots, space ice cream, & a chocolate Hal (Wall-E's pet cockroach) inside of his twinkie bed.


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

Family Valentine's Dinner - Lady and the Tramp: http://lifeisfantasmic.blogspot.com/2013/02/family-valentines-night.html






We would have had Spaghetti & Meatballs like they do in the movie, but since Hubby isn't a fan of meatballs we ate Heart Shaped Chicken Parmesan & Spaghetti served with garlic bread, tropical fusion jello, & had Apple Pomegranate Martinelli's to drink.

Then we watched Lady and the Tramp together...


----------



## MickeysFans

Does anyone have ideas for villains?  With the Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom card game at MK, Kingdom Keepers books, etc. villains have a whole new life!
We play to watch House of Mouse/Villains, but I don't have nay good ideas for food for the dinner.
Thanks for any help!
12 days until we see The Mouse!


----------



## tinkermama117

Hi Everyone!
We started up our movie nights again. Our most recent one was Tangled. We posted the pics in our new blog. The link is in my signature.

Our next night is an Animal Kingdom theme. Kind of nervous about it since I don't know how I'm going to pull this one off. Any ideas?


----------



## budafam

I recently came across the movie "The Adventures of Brer Rabbit" and I want to do a movie night with this.  Any ideas?


----------



## Brojoef

This has been such a great/useful thread for our family movie nights. We had a Toy Story movie night and had lots of fun putting it all together. 







[/IMG]

The rocket is my lame attempt at some of the other super cool rocket's I've seen. This one took me less than ten minutes using a mailing tube that we had around the house along with craft paper and foil. 






We made alien cupcakes, and had Asto Rocks (PoP Rocks) along with buzz bands (glow sticks)






This is just a dollar store centerpiece. I printed off Toy Story images and taped them onto wooden skewers. 







Super Fun!


----------



## Brojoef

Cars Movie Night!
















Dollar Store centerpiece with printed images of Cars taped to wooden skewers. 






For our activity, I used some old felt we had and cut it out into a traffic signal. The kids made a bean bag toss game out of it. Easy and free!


----------



## Fall1

Is anyone planning an upcoming Wreck It Ralph movie night?  We are doing one this weekend and I need to be inspired on the food.

We are doing small car races on the floor, Ralph coloring pages and decorating cupcakes for dessert with little candies.  Now I need a healthy meal


----------



## MissMickee

Fall1 said:


> Is anyone planning an upcoming Wreck It Ralph movie night?  We are doing one this weekend and I need to be inspired on the food.
> 
> We are doing small car races on the floor, Ralph coloring pages and decorating cupcakes for dessert with little candies.  Now I need a healthy meal



We were going to have one on Friday, but we've bumped it up a week because I HAVE to see Oz.  LOL

I've got a Pinterest board dedicated to Ralph here http://pinterest.com/lisa_cox/wreck-it-ralph-party/

If you're not on Pinterest.... I plan to do Burger Time sliders, Dr. Eggman egg & potato salad and Sonic golden onion rings.  There are other ideas on my Pinterest board too.  Like pizza cut to look like Pac Man.


----------



## Fall1

Thanks Lisa!  I just followed you in Pinterest.   Great ideas!


----------



## purplecrush

OH!!! I have found my people!!! 

Ive been doing Disney Theme Nights with my kids for our August trip! Mine are older 16 and 14, so its tad harder to do these nights... they just indulge me, then go on their merry way 

Lots of great ideas on this board! I have to go through all the pages, as im looking for "Brave" ideas for the end of this month !


----------



## Becc1

It's been a long time since I have posted so I have quite a few theme nights to catch up on 

Avengers Night 

This was put together at the last minute, it's been so long since we did this but I believe I put this together as a bribe for my one DS 
















No special dinner but Captain America red, white and blue jello for dessert!


----------



## Becc1

Indiana Jones Night

This one we did around Halloween so the decorations were easy to do!






Coloring Pages while we watch the movie











Movie Snacks











Dinner was monkey brains and bones (spaghetti w/ meatballs and breadsticks )
















My DD helped me make the brain cupcakes






We played a mummy wrapping game and find the crystal skull, where the kids took turns hiding the skull!











For their craft they painted coffin treasure boxes


----------



## disney212

We did Brave on Sunday night.  I keep forgetting to take pictures.  We are all adults so we set the table with the color theme of the movie (nothing fancy) and our game was Disney Theme Park Trivia (I can get them to play since I offer prizes).  
Menu:
Not that kind of Angus chopped steaks
Fergus Fungi Sauce
Merida Mashed (potatoes)
Triplet Veggie Mix
Hey that's dessert not Haggis

We had a great time, I will try to better on the pictures.


----------



## keagansmommy

I just wanted to say that this board has been great for a newbie to the Disney-addict world! We are planning a trip at the end of October and we are starting our family movie nights this Sunday. We are going with what I thought would be easy to start out with, Lady and the Tramp. I can not wait!! I am usually not a very organized person, but I have the next three movie nights completely planned and ready!! lol. 

Oh yeah and while at the store today I picked up some Monsters Inc. shaped mac and cheese!! Obviously there is a Monsters Inc night in our future with all the cute ideas I saw on this board!


----------



## apqsmom

I'm just starting themed meals so this is fantastic!  We did Ratatouille last week and had Ratatouille, baguettes, and madellines  for desserts


----------



## disneym0m

We've been to WDW several times the past few years.  I started doing movie nights about a year ago, but they were very sporadic as sports became more important for my oldest son.  But he loves our Disney Movie Nights.  We've done Cars, Monsters Inc, Mulan, Pirates, and Toy Story.  Last night we did Dumbo with a complete circus theme.  I try to limit my party purchasing to around $25 or $30.  The kids like their themed food, prizes and hats or whatnot, as well as the dining room decked out in that nights movie.  

Basically I wanted to say, this thread has been a HUGE help as far as ideas go.  I've seen alot of pictures from this thread on Pinterest as well.

I'll have to post some of our movie night pictures soon!


----------



## Becc1

Tinkerbell and the Lost Treasure











Movie Snacks





Coloring pages while they watched the movie















Dinner was butterfly and flower shaped sandwiches, ravioli (can't remember the significance, it's been too long ) and fairy berry salad,  Cupcakes for dessert!











For their crafts the kids painted birdhouses and made a cute dragonfly craft


----------



## Fall1

We had a Wreck It Ralph night last night and it was so fun!!  The kids saw the movie in the theater but didn't realize it had come out on dvd yet, so DH and I hid it and they had to find it to start our night.  It was fun!
We made heart medal necklace cookies (like Vanellope gave Ralph) and had pasta and meatballs (no significance there!)  We had car races on the floor and did a few coloring pages I printed online.  So fun and great to see the movie again!


----------



## tammilynne

purplecrush said:
			
		

> OH!!! I have found my people!!!
> 
> Ive been doing Disney Theme Nights with my kids for our August trip! Mine are older 16 and 14, so its tad harder to do these nights... they just indulge me, then go on their merry way
> 
> Lots of great ideas on this board! I have to go through all the pages, as im looking for "Brave" ideas for the end of this month !




you sound like me   my boys are 10 and 13 and they think its somewhat corny but go along with it!


----------



## Becc1

In December we did The Grinch who Stole Christmas night!











Roast Beast, Who Hash and corn for dinner, Grinch Green punch to drink!











Who pudding and Grinch cupcakes for dessert!












Meet the Robinsons






My DD sporting her Lewis hair






Movie snacks, peanut butter and jelly sandwiches and bowler hat snacks






Coloring pages while watching the movie






Dinner was spaghetti and meatballs like in the movie











The kids craft/dessert was making fruit hats like Lewis wears out of ice cream cones











I had gotten these ball shooter thingies because they reminded me of the dinner scene where they shoot the meatballs, unfortunately the toys were a bust but the kids still had fun throwing "meatballs" at each other!


----------



## Becc1

Brother Bear






Movie Snacks, gummy bears, teddy grahams, ju ju fish and goldfish!






Coloring pages











Dinner was cheddar soup from Le Cellier, fishsticks and chicken strips for my non fish loving kids





Cubcakes






The kids made totem poles as a craft











While eating dessert they had fun playing a fishing game


----------



## Becc1

Wreck it Ralph











Movie Snacks - Mario snacks, gummy cherries and chocolate covered Pac Man pretzels






The kids colored pictures from a coloring book I bought when I got the movie






I also printed out these activity books that they did while watching the movie







For dinner we had Burger Time burgers, Sonic rings and drank cherry 7up!






After dinner a few friends came over and we watched the movie for the second time (the first time was right after school).  For a dessert/craft the kids made cars out of candy like in Sugar Rush!


----------



## dsnycrzy

Hello Everyone,
I finally started our Disney Party Nights. We decided what movies we wanted to watch before our trip and I made a bowl for everyone to pick out of, First up was Princess ad the Frog.





















That was the decor,




Down by the Bayou's buttered corn




Tiana's Place Jambalaya




Mama Odie's Swamp Punch




Louis Trumpet Fish




Prince Naveen Cupcakes




My Mardi Gras baby




My daughter's Mama Odie Mardi Gras mask

Next for our 150 days...
UP


----------



## dsnycrzy

Next Movie was UP!! We had sssssooo much fun this one!





Activity way making scouts sashes.






















Food:
































Up nextur game!


----------



## dsnycrzy

continued...





Ok the game of the night was ballon relay! Each person had one minute to run from the front door to the back door where the ballons were and sit on them and bust them. So at start you are at the front door, when we said go you had to run to the backdoor, sit and bust a ballon, jump up and run back to the front door, touch it then head back to the back door, sit & bust a ballon. It was so much fun and a great way to get some physical activity in after eating all that food
First up was DD10










Next up was DD19










Lastly was...ME







My DD1 was scared of the ballon popping noise but after the party was over and I was cleaning up, look what I saw...




Time to pick a cupcake and watch the movie







DD10 chose the number 5 and DD1 didnt want one (so I thought). During the movie I went in the diningroom to get the number 1 and it was gone. I'm kind of confused so I look for DD1. Here he is..





 BUSTED  Later Im cleaning and decide to eat the 0 (zero) and again, its gone and...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Up next...Brother Bear


----------



## VACamm

oh my gosh.... I just found this thread and Im in LOVE!! I am going to read more and start planning!!!


----------



## dsnycrzy

This Saturday we did Brother Bear...




Making our totem pole:














Totem pole done!







It was the table centerpiece.

Now Decor, jungle theme. Trees, vines, leaves, tent & waterfall.











Food:








 Eagle Eggs





 Koda's Fresh Water Catch





 Meadow Greens & Rutt& Tuke's wild rice





 Northern Lights punch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Green & Purple Koolaid with 7UP!





 Salmon splashers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Movie Time








 DS's exploring the tent.








 Eating in the tent.





 DD had a big bear cookie & DS a smaller one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mommy's little helper





Next Saturday is Dr.Suess. Had to put some Universal Stuff in since we are going there too.


----------



## L-Harper

Any ideas for a Brave themed family movie night? I didn't see it in the list on the front page. Thanks!


----------



## palpluto

What movies would you suggest for doing with a 2 yr old? Plan for Disney when he is 2.5.  He's not a huge TV watcher so wondering what others found kept toddlers attention, while not scaring them.  My older one would watch TV all day if I had let him, but its been a long time and a lot more movies are out.
Thanks!


----------



## budafam

L-Harper said:


> Any ideas for a Brave themed family movie night? I didn't see it in the list on the front page. Thanks!


There have been a few in the last couple months.  The first page needs to be updated BADLY.  I would happily volunteer but I've tried contacting the OP and never got a reply... 



palpluto said:


> What movies would you suggest for doing with a 2 yr old? Plan for Disney when he is 2.5.  He's not a huge TV watcher so wondering what others found kept toddlers attention, while not scaring them.  My older one would watch TV all day if I had let him, but its been a long time and a lot more movies are out.
> Thanks!


I would suggest the classics.  Not sure they would keep his attention but they're a bit more simpler than something like Wreck It Ralph.


----------



## jdcthree

palpluto said:
			
		

> What movies would you suggest for doing with a 2 yr old? Plan for Disney when he is 2.5.  He's not a huge TV watcher so wondering what others found kept toddlers attention, while not scaring them.  My older one would watch TV all day if I had let him, but its been a long time and a lot more movies are out.
> Thanks!



I would look at the Pixar movies. Maybe start with Toy Story or Cars.


----------



## keagansmommy

I can't figure out how to post pictures, haha. (anyone volunteer to pm and tell me how lol) So I'll just tell about our Disney nights so far. They have been wonderful! Everyone has enjoyed them thus far. 
3/10 we did Lady and the Tramp for our first night. We had Tonys Spaghetti and Meats-a-balls, Jock' hidden bones (bone shaped breadsticks), Darling's cupcakes (decorated like spaghetti), Jim Dear's wine (Welch's sparkling grape juice), Lady's Italian Salad. It was really nice out that day and DD4 wanted to practice tball so we actually never got to the movie. We had a ball none the less! 
3/17- Princess and the Frog - Mama Odie's Magical Gumbo (my first time ever making it! and the picky BF even loved it! double score!) Tiana's Man-Catching Beignets, Lily Pads (kiwi sliced), Tastes like Chicken Frog Legs (chicken tenders), New Orleans King Cake (two things in one dinner I had never made and they both turned out!) and Swamp Water (punch). We also made Mardi Gras masks. 
If I would have thought about it early enough, I would have done Brave on the 3/17 cause of St Patrick's Day. But when I started making plans  was trying to not buy anything extra and just use what we had, but once I started thinking about it we need to buy Brave anyways. Oh Well, we'll buy it soon and have it another night. 
This Sunday we are doing Up, and the next week we aren't having one due to Easter.


----------



## 3BellesAndABeast

We've been busy with dance competitions and other spring activities so I am behind on posting.  We have done three movie nights that I haven't posted!

Princess and the Frog:
We had Ray's Red Beans and Rice, Tiana's Black Eyed Peas, Cajun Cornbread, Mama Odie's Swamp Juice (Green Hawaiian Punch), and Mardi Gras King Cake (since we had this one the week of Mardi Gras).  I decorated with Mardi Gras colored balloons, table cloth, masks, and beads.  The girls decorated masks while I put up the other decorations.  We played some jazz music and danced.  And, since I am a history teacher, I gave the girls a little history lesson on New Orleans and the origins of some of its culture.  We are staying at Port Orleans Resort so we explored pictures of the resort after the movie.

Dumbo:
This one was very simple.  It was just the three of us girls because DH had a late meeting.  We had Big Top Pizza, Circus Caesar Salad, Timothy's Tidbits (fruits and veggies with different dips), and Animal Crackers.  We used a red tablecover and blue plates and the girls colored Dumbo pictures that we put up in the dining room.  While I cleaned up, my oldest laid down a strip of zebra duct tape in the living room and we all 'walked the tightrope' before snuggling up to watch the movie.

Beauty and the Beast:
This marked 100 days before we leave for Disney and its also my 9 year old's favorite movie so we tried to make this one a little bigger.  The menu was a little fancier:Beast's Beef Burgundy, Mrs. Potts Potatoes, Lumieres French Bread, Cogsworths Asparagus Swords, Belle's Rose Shortcakes, and Rose Punch.  We decorated the dining room in blue and yellow and I used my good china and crystal (with only minor distress that it would be destroyed).  The girls made tissue paper roses that we used as a centerpiece and I had bought red and yellow tulips (roses were unavailable and too expensive) to put in a crystal vase on the sideboard.  The girls favorite part of the night was the Marshmallow Fight (because Belle and Beast have a snowball fight): I gave everyone a bag of mini marshmallows and taped my husband's bag to the door with a note that said "We are heavily armed.  This bag is yours.  Prepare for an ambush."  When he came in we were all hiding in different spots and had quite a good time pelting him with marshmallows.  He did a pretty good job of getting us too though!  After dinner it was movie time and I surprised the girls with their princess costumes: Belle (of course) for my oldest and Snow White for the youngest!

Tonight is Alice in Wonderland!


----------



## dsnycrzy

So Universal will be on our list of things to do this vacatin so we threw in some Nick themes. This was our brunch today!

























 Frozen strawberries were a mess as they defrosted Fresh ones next time.














I had a tooth pulled and I was still in pain so I didnt go all out for this one.


----------



## MiniMelissa

I hope I am not stepping on anyone's toes if I post an index of movies/post numbers up to this point.  I didn't break movies down into original or sequels since many of the ideas would work for either movie.  Here goes...

101 Dalmatians
13, 632, 664, 1188, 1205, 1493, 1625, 1869

A Bugs Life
49, 171, 368, 474, 543, 550, 633, 809, 820, 989, 1003, 1147, 1262, 1281, 1432, 1609, 1690, 1821, 1866, 1926

A Christmas Carol
1056

Aladdin
22, 393, 407, 538, 571, 583, 940, 1044, 1201, 1237, 1317, 1487, 1600, 1601, 1658, 1808, 1837, 1872, 1905

Alice in Wonderland
6, 356, 472, 669, 844, 902, 907, 982, 1011, 1067, 1233, 1327, 1328, 1350, 1402, 1488, 1572, 1617, 1753, 1938

American Legends
277, 287

Angels in the Outfield
1682

Apple Dumpling Gang
170, 1631

Aristocats
95, 128, 420, 1049, 1410, 1514, 1548, 1804, 1821

Avengers
1967

Babes in Toyland
636

Bambi
293, 1153, 1950

Beauty and the Beast
184, 315, 330, 359, 360, 365, 377, 472, 492, 555, 676, 678, 1029, 1163, 1198, 1476, 1479, 1629, 1917, 1989

Ben and Me
513

Black Cauldron
1508

Bolt
278, 528, 1352

Brave
1589, 1672, 1686, 1687, 1693, 1891, 1969

Brother Bear
62, 97, 1007, 1369, 1977, 1983

Camp Rock
534, 1016, 1756

Cars
89, 90, 309, 412, 502, 559, 883, 946, 990, 1143, 1156, 1174, 1245, 1290, 1299, 1311, 1362, 1401, 1440, 1444, 1492, 1721, 1785, 1794, 1936, 1962

Chicken Little
1066

Chip n Dale Rescue Rangers
1902

Chronicles of Narnia
159

Cinderella
22, 105, 309, 1129, 1293, 1832, 1907, 1933

Countdown to Disney
18, 115, 125, 138, 143, 471, 499, 1447

Country Bears
78, 1747

Darby O'Gill and the Little People
111, 794, 1530

Davy Crockett
401

Dinosaur
59, 343, 1258, 1611, 1636, 1821

Disney Holidays
152, 231, 270, 603, 608, 617, 1081, 1136

Disney World and Resorts (includes World Showcases posts)
12, 19, 120, 146, 186, 198, 215, 285, 286, 305, 321, 405, 477, 491, 531, 542, 637, 914, 930, 931, 932, 986, 1059, 1070, 1133, 1154, 1512, 1714, 1780, 1807, 1809, 1954

Dr. Seuss
640, 1153, 1524, 1842, 1990

Dumbo
29, 30, 501, 1420, 1526, 1547, 1676, 1783, 1870, 1989

Elf
1883

Emperor's New Groove
194, 1821, 1880, 1889

Enchanted
114

ET
1261

Extreme Sprots Fun
314

Fantasia
216, 443

Finding Nemo
42, 384, 484, 535, 552, 672, 722, 731, 906, 1001, 1087, 1134, 1213, 1300, 1335, 1392, 1404, 1593, 1644, 1645, 1679, 1871, 1903, 1943

Fox and the Hound
300, 1691, 1857

Frankenweenie
1948

Fun and Fancy Free
313, 1821, 1857

Gnome Mobile
1530

Great Mouse Detective
258, 1706

Hannah Montana Movie
532

Harry Potter
651, 1322, 1500, 1838

Haunted Mansion
161, 610, 1340, 1442, 1712, 1771

Hercules
40, 612, 1341, 1513, 1707, 1731, 1873

High School Musical
237, 283, 339

Home on the Range
170, 259

Honey I Shrunk the Kids
319, 634, 640, 1254

How the Grinch Stole Christmas
1882, 1976

Hunchback of Notre Dame
165, 375

Hunger Games
1856

Incredibles
46, 343, 353, 813, 1122, 1161, 1257, 1363, 1438, 1481, 1614, 1901

Indiana Jones
404, 724, 1219, 1353, 1477, 1478, 1968

Invincible
361

Jake and the Neverland Pirates
1418, 1744

James and the Giant Peach
107

John Carter
1773

Jungle Book
22, 51, 1195, 1421, 1887

Lady and the Tramp
4, 70, 88, 323, 336, 362, 509, 566, 805, 877, 1135, 1139, 1140, 1187, 1284, 1307, 1344, 1375, 1485, 1608, 1610, 1688, 1781, 1800, 1911, 1940, 1957, 1988

Legend of Sleepy Hollow
514

Lilo and Stitch
1, 429, 442, 454, 738, 763, 865, 958, 980, 1002, 1023, 1178, 1193, 1265, 1292, 1297, 1315, 1326, 1486, 1563, 1661, 1662, 1675, 1737, 1792, 1802, 1821, 1874

Lion King
22, 260, 510, 805, 872, 964, 1159, 1594, 1750, 1751, 1792, 1888, 1929, 1941

Little Mermaid
10, 267, 280, 282, 302, 325, 535, 672, 916, 1001, 1087, 1242, 1303, 1491, 1534, 1736, 1765, 1787, 1792, 1821, 1931

Lorax
1786, 1856

Make Mine Music
1821

Mary Poppins
10, 168, 337, 596, 1176, 1399, 1823

Meet the Robinsons
53, 171, 456, 968, 1656, 1976

Melody Time
1821

Men In Black
1261

Mickey and Friends
915, 944, 1268, 1518, 1557, 1558

Mickey's Christmas Carol
1518

Miracle
537

Monsters Inc
47, 218, 326, 340, 411, 476, 536, 554, 800, 851, 1107, 1342, 1379, 1434, 1481, 1918

Mulan
23, 273, 590, 835, 940, 1079, 1190, 1622, 1632, 1774, 1949

Muppets/Muppet Movie
468, 469, 1445, 1546, 1641, 1655, 1900

Nightmare Before Christmas
134, 1085, 1439, 1481

Oliver and Company
298, 1821

Parent Trap
22, 266

Peter Pan
2, 97, 130, 334, 338, 381, 440, 648, 695, 970, 993, 996, 1084, 1114, 1214, 1236, 1256, 1314, 1569, 1620, 1932

Pete's Dragon
77, 728

Phineas and Ferb
948, 1415, 1637

Piglet's Big Movie
1320, 1906

Pinocchio
35, 458, 1393, 1407, 1490

Pirates of the Caribbean
38, 506, 522, 848, 940, 981, 985, 987, 1200, 1324, 1325, 1382, 1400, 1759, 1767

Playhouse Disney
396, 397, 399, 876

Pocahontas
26, 624, 1912

Pollyanna
183

Pooh's Heffalump Movie
1320

Princess and the Frog
615, 623, 659, 753, 757, 759, 778, 780, 791, 822, 832, 924, 951, 1027, 1040, 1157, 1244, 1654, 1697, 1699, 1711, 1779, 1910, 1979, 1988, 1989

Princess Diaries
275

Princess Tea Party
673

Race to Witch Mountain
577

Ratatouille
48, 599, 1144, 1519

Recess: School's Out
196

Rescuers
301, 1515

Rescuers Down Under
296

Robin Hood
66, 1125, 1821

Saludos Amigos
1306

Santa Clause
1429

Sharpay's Fabulous Adventure
1266

Shrek
1394

Sky High
961

Sleeping Beauty
267, 414, 688, 705, 1523

Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
44, 202, 737, 1131, 1166, 1167, 1243, 1413, 1426, 1481, 1489, 1732, 1797, 1823, 1945

Snowball Express
1504

Song of the South
352, 438, 1397, 1821

Space Buddies
957, 962

Spirit of Mickey
92

Spooky Buddies
1855, 1859, 1908

Spy Kids
174

Star Wars
126, 488, 778, 1061, 1385, 1596, 1599, 1650

Summer Magic
177

Swiss Family Robinson
63, 744, 1414

Sword in the Stone
261, 1347, 1821

Tangled
1098, 1099, 1100, 1168, 1171, 1239, 1252, 1253, 1255, 1537, 1538, 1539, 1540, 1791, 1799, 1814

Tarzan
295

The Mummy
1435

The Wild
191

Three Caballeros
7, 654, 792, 992, 1011, 1058, 1223, 1295, 1306, 1535, 1560, 1580, 1635

Three Little Pigs
332

Tinkerbell
255, 1104, 1150, 1179, 1180, 1181, 1183, 1314, 1973

Tom and Huck
1397

Tower of Terror
637, 1436

Toy Story
22, 156, 315, 426, 568, 579, 595, 736, 740, 778, 828, 835, 940, 965, 966, 991, 1009, 1016, 1036, 1047, 1207, 1240, 1282, 1336, 1408, 1411, 1449, 1450, 1451, 1452, 1621, 1628, 1647, 1762, 1868, 1877, 1909, 1961

Treasure Planet
179, 1660, 1664

Tron
1821

Twister
1217

Up
626, 627, 645, 675, 681, 778, 806, 837, 1062, 1113, 1267, 1316, 1980, 1981

Valiant
185

Wall-E
264, 1956

Walt's Birthday
9

Who Framed Roger Rabbit
1360

Winnie the Pooh
36, 37, 723, 789, 886, 1011, 1502, 1867, 1904

Wizards of Waverly Place
562, 573

Wreck It Ralph
1921, 1964, 1974, 1978


----------



## PiperPizzaz

dsnycrzy, your Disney movie nights look SO fun!


----------



## oopsiDAISY

MiniMelissa~ Thank you for updating that list!!! I don't think the OP has been around for a while, so this is MUCH appreciated!!! I have it bookmarked on my computer now!


----------



## dsnycrzy

PiperPizzaz said:


> dsnycrzy, your Disney movie nights look SO fun!



Thank you! They are fun. I think the baby thinks we are crazy though since he doesn't get the concept yet. We just did a few more that I have to post.


----------



## CharmingElla

Thanks for updating!


----------



## keagansmommy

MiniMelissa Thanks for updating the list!!

OopsiDaisy - Thank you for the private message explaining how to post pictures! It is greatly appreciated. I was trying to message you back but it wouldn't allow me to since I haven't posted ten times yet. Thank you so much!


----------



## TeresaNJ

What great ideas!  Love it!!!


----------



## dsnycrzy

Tonight was another great movie night!

















DD doing decorations & then keeping DS quiet on Disney Jr.





Burgers cooking   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Table Set










































Next up: Our scavengar hunt


----------



## dsnycrzy

Continue:
 Find Penny!!!








 SCOOTER was the clue.








 POPCORN TREATS was this clue.








 MOM'S was the clue.





 I was recording so I forgot to take a pic. CABINET is the clue.










DS wanted swedish fish & DD had the trophy cookie since they both got to the cabinet at the same time. Funny thing was they found the clue looking for the Rhino clue but we kept the game going anyway

Next up: Brave


----------



## MiniMelissa

Dsnycrzy -- I love the burger bones !  What an awesome idea and one that I am definitely going to use for our future Bolt night!


----------



## MiniMelissa

This was our first movie night which was right after Valentine's Day so Lady and the Tramp was very fitting.  I hadn't seen the movie in years and forgot how much I liked the characters.  We did a couple of coloring pages from spoonful.com and tried to make the paper cuties from that site, but we are apparently just too impatient to try and get them to look right 






















I loved our table setting....


----------



## MiniMelissa

Our second movie night was Disney's Dinosaur.  The thing I love and look forward to with our Disney Movie Nights is seeing movies that I haven't seen for a long time.  I think the last time I watched Dinosaur was at least 10 years ago!  It is such a good movie and I love the scenery.

Our meal consisted of




















For our activities we did a coloring page and we also made Dinosaur Feet out of craft foam.  Our family had such a great time with this....even my mom's dog got in on the action!


----------



## MiniMelissa

Sorry for being such a post hog, but I wanted to get caught up ....

Anyway, the most recent Disney Movie Night we did was A Bug's Life.  This is one of my son's favorite movies (even at 16).  I think it is because the last time we went to Disney World (2007) he got to start the It's Tough To Be A Bug show which he loved!

We started out the night making some construction paper leaves for decorations above the table which I think made a difference for our night...it just kind of kicked it up a notch





We also made some bug masks using the printouts from the Terminix site





We decided to eat before we watched the movie since it took one of our family members longer than expected to get to my mom's house.  Our meal consisted of:


























During the movie we snacked on some PT Flea's Circus Mix





After the movie we made caterpillars out of wooden clothespins and turned them into "beautiful butterflies" by coloring papertowels with markers, misting them with water, and drying with a hair dryer.  They turned out so cute!  We glued magnets onto the back of some and others we hung from our leaf decor.  It definitely looked like spring inside, even if it still looked like winter outside.


----------



## Snickals

LOVE looking through all the photos and wonderful ideas!!! We have 'family movie night' every Saturday, and am introducing my little girl to the wonderful Disney movies. She's only 19 months, so haven't started themed nights but this thread is just so GREAT!!!!


----------



## shm_helene

There are sooooo many awesome ideas on here!  I was just wondering what age you've done these at.  My dd will be 3 in July and is really picky with her food and doesn't like crafts much...I was wondering if maybe she is just a bit young yet?


----------



## dsnyobsessed

Just started using these boards! How do I access the individual boards for each movie? I can see the index that has been posted, but how do I find the right posts?? Thanks for helping a newbee!


----------



## Raidra

We did Disney Movie Night every Saturday for almost a year in preparation for our trip this past January, but now that we don't have a trip planned, we've spaced out our parties a bit and changed the theme to an area of one of the parks.  For instance, last month we did Big Top Circus, watched Dumbo, the kids put on a Sideshow, etc, etc.

The kids want to do Tomorrowland this weekend, and I'm looking for some ideas!  My husband suggested we let the kids drive around the block (we live on a very quiet street, and they sit on our laps in the driver's seat) for the Speedway.  I was going to print out a bunch of pictures of Zurg and whatnot and have the kids shoot them with their Nerf guns.  From some other posts on here, I'm going to do Laugh Floor Smile Fries and Space Mountain Rocks (Pirate Booty or Cheese Balls).  But I need more ideas to round everything out!  Food, decorations, activities, whatever!  I'd love it if we could incorporate Carousel of Progress somehow..

We'll probably watch either Monsters Inc or Lilo and Stitch.

Thanks!


----------



## CharmingElla

Dsnycrzy and MiniMelissa I love both of your parties! Great ideas!!


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

T is for Tiger - The Tigger Movie (http://lifeisfantasmic.blogspot.com/2013/04/t-is-for-tiger-tigger-movie.html)






We had olives, a Tiger sandwich (I didn't want to attempt a Tigger sandwich because I knew it wouldn't turn out nearly as pretty as the one in the link with only 1 kind of cheese), carrots, cheetos, a Tigger tail from Disneyland (I only gave Lil Dudeman a small smackerel so that our whole family could share it, but he didn't even like it... more for us!), & curly fries (orange & bouncy like Tigger's tail).


----------



## Becc1

Our Mary Poppins day











We had an early lunch instead of doing dinner.  And yes my kids are still in their pjs, it was a lazy Saturday morning for us 






Lunch was sandwiches, pasta salad and beans, not the most English meal I know but we did have penguin shaped pb&js!












After lunch we went to the park where the kids did chalk drawings like Bert does in the movie






We then flew some kites, the kids were absolutely hilarious.  My DD was the only one who could actually keep her kite in the air and then of course she set it down and it blew away and went into the pond! 





















We came home to watch the movie and have tea and some "spoonsful of sugar" cookies











And of course we had cupcakes for dessert!


----------



## Deffenm

I love seeing what everyone does.  Now that we actually have a trip planned we can begin doing these again.  Of course this trip will just be my daughter and myself, my boys have other commitments that they wanted to do instead, they are getting so big.   They do however like to do the disney themed nights so they at least can still participate.


----------



## Brojoef

For Lilo and Stich we cheated a bit and got take out from our favorite hawiian place. We enjoyed Hula Chicken, Macaroni Salad, Sticky Rice, Hawaiian Roles and Fruit Skewers. 









Printed images for centerpiece and cut out a leaf shape from poster board for a placemat





Fruit skewers inserted into the top of a pineapple





Aloha Cupcakes for dessert


----------



## Brojoef

For The Incredibles movie night, we had Super Hero Sandwhiches, Dashes Fast Fries, Violet's disappearing Salad, Syndrom Stopper drink, and for dessert Frozone Ice Scream


----------



## Brojoef

A Bug's Life movie night was so much fun. I think partly because spring has just arrived and so there was lots of fun bug/spring items at the dollar store which is always are go to place for movie nights. 





For dinner we ate some picnic/BBQ type foods. We also had lady bugs which were stawberries slice in half with mini chocolate chips inserted in the berry. Green grapes on skewers also make great caterpillars.










Dessert- Dirt Cups: Chocolate Pudding, Cookie Crumbles and Gummy Worms
              Walking Sticks: Pretzel Rods dipped in Chocolate


----------



## Deffenm

Those are great ideas! I am glad spring is finally here too.


----------



## MiniMelissa

@ Becc1 -- I love the penguin cupcakes!  They are so cute!

@ Brojoef -- I adore the pineapple top with fruit skewers -- what a bright, fun, and delicious idea!


----------



## MiniMelissa

My son returned from his choir trip to Disney World so we decided to move up our Disney Movie Night to coincide with his return (his request).  My sister picked the movie Beauty and the Beast which I love!

I have been sending out invitations for each of our movie nights, but usually forget to take a picture -- not this time 




My mom and I spent some time creating our enchanted guests the night before our Disney Day.  




Lumiere (Thanks to spoonful.com) 




Cogsworth (Thanks to kimskandykreations.blogspot.com)




Babette (Again thanks to kimskandykreations.blogspot.com)




Chip (my sister's cup from when she was little)




The Enchanted Rose




We also decided that we would try our hand at some French phrases during our meal.  I'm sure we butchered the pronunciations -- my apologies to the French 




For our meal we tried to stay true to some of the dishes mentioned in the Be Our Guest song.  So we had:

Beef Ragout




Cheese Souffle




Gray Stuff (cookies and creme mousse)




Beauty and the Beast Bordeaux




Gaston's Eggs




We watched the movie after our meal and once that was over we were going to make some "stained glass windows" out of waxed paper, crayon shavings, and construction paper.  However, Mother Nature decided that we needed to have yet another snow storm in MN (apparently she forgot it is the middle of April) so our craft time was eliminated.  

Instead of our crafts we made Cogsworth Cupcakes for our after movie dessert (thanks again to spoonful.com).




It was a lot of fun and a great way to welcome my son home.  He was telling us about all of the fun he had at Disney World and made us really look forward to our upcoming family vacation.


----------



## Alysa

These are amazing!!!! 

dsnycrzy, I've wanted to post for a while now to tell you how great I thought your nights were. And your kids are all adorable but you little boy? I just want to gobble him up, he's so cute!

Marissa, Yours are amazing as always, love the blog - the Tigger tail is so cute! Do you have a recipe?

Becc, Those cupcakes are adorable. And welcome spring! I'm so glad it's warming up - the kids look like they had a blast. I love the pic of your daughter sipping tea.

Brojoef - your tables look so pretty, like they were professionally styled! My favourite is the Incredibles. We are doing that one this week. I'm sewing a red tank and a bib for my violet and jack-jack this week to get ready. Mine will be nothing like as fabulous looking though!

Melissa - your night is so awesome! I only do one food and one activity per movie night. Your was so great! Love the rose! Is that a craft? And I'm jealous of your soufflé - it rose so beautifully!


----------



## oopsiDAISY

So, this past Saturday was our Swiss Family Robinson movie night. This can be chalked up as somewhat of a FAIL. Our library DOES have the movie, I have checked it out there before. I had every intention of calling ahead to have it set aside for us. Work was extremely busy last week, and the phone call was never made.  So, Saturday morning we stopped at the library hoping against all hope that it was there... 

It was not.  How do you have a proper movie night without the movie???   Well, we just improvised, that's how. We ended up renting Life of Pi and watching it instead. Not a perfect scenario, but we wanted our movie night, and I had everything else ready to go. So there you have it. 

Without further ado, our Swiss Family Robinson themed Life of Pi movie night...

Invitations in disguise:




The invitation:




Decorations:








The evening started with Coconut Races on the front porch:












Then it was time for dinner...

Swiss Family Casserole:




Tropical Island Fruit Salad:




Castaway Coconut Pie:




The spread:




And our next movie night theme:


----------



## MiniMelissa

Alysa -- the Enchanted Rose is a 2 liter bottle with the bottom cut off and a silk rose suspended by fishing line which is tied around the top of the bottle (under the cap).  My husband claimed this as his project since it involved fishing line....LOL!  I just go with whatever gets him most involved in our movie days and if playing with fishing line and flowers makes him happy, I'm all for it


----------



## Alysa

MiniMelissa said:


> Alysa -- the Enchanted Rose is a 2 liter bottle with the bottom cut off and a silk rose suspended by fishing line which is tied around the top of the bottle (under the cap).  My husband claimed this as his project since it involved fishing line....LOL!  I just go with whatever gets him most involved in our movie days and if playing with fishing line and flowers makes him happy, I'm all for it



That is brilliant! Did you come up with that on your own? So clever, I love it! 
My husband is a fly fisherman as well. 10 more weeks until the season opens!  Actually, it's funny you mention it, I just got him this print for our guest bedroom.


----------



## 3BellesAndABeast

*Catching up again!  These would be shorter if I would post every time I have a movie night.*

Alice in Wonderland
Tea Sandwiches
Cheshire Smiles (melon)
Sugar Cookies
Berry Tarts
Mushrooms (marshmallows, chocolate, vanilla wafer)
Unbirthday cake

For this one we didn't have a lot of time, and frankly this is not one of my favorite movies, so we didn't have any activities.  But the girls colored pictures that I printed from disneyfamily.com


Peter Pan
Pirate Ship Pizza
Pirate's gold (corn)
Cannonballs (Whoppers)
Fruit Swords 
Mermaid Lagoon (applesauce)
Pirate Punch 


We did this one right before Easter.  I decorated the table and the girls colored and cut out swords.  We sprinkled 'pixy dust' (glitter) on everyone (outside).  The girls blew 'fairy bubbles' outside as well.  'Tinkerbell' snuck in while we were outside and hid fairy themed eggs with candy and left a little poem that gave the girls instructions on finding eggs and their 'final surprise' which was a Disney World 2013 t-shirt.  


Jungle Book
Mowgli's Mango Chicken
Bagherra's Brown Rice
Monkey Bread 
Baloo's Fruit Kabobs
King Louie Banana Pudding

Coloring sheets were the best I could do for a craft and a little dance party like Baloo and Mowgli do for activities.  We are swamped in this house right now!  But we decorated with green tablecloths, even hanging them from the ceiling like a canopy and attaching strips of zebra crepe paper for a 'jungle feel'.


Tangled
Angel hair pasta
Breadstick braids
Paschal's Salad
Maxs Apples
Sunboats (oranges with paper sails)
Root beer

The girls dressed in their Tangled pajamas and we had plenty of Rapunzel dolls and accessories to decorate with.  Purple tablecloth with a yellow runner and sunburst banner across the dining room doors.  I printed the Tangled activity kit from disneyfamily.com.  After the movie we braided everyone's hair, including the dolls!

Last, but not least, tonight's movie theme was:  Little Mermaid!

Ariel's Sea Shells 
Sebastians Crab Sandwiches
Scuttle's Salad
Clam Shells
Sand Dollar Cookies
Ocean Water

Oceaned themed decorations and colors and the guest of honor, Ariel presided over the dinner table.  A round of Go Fish, a crab walk race, some color sheets, and Ariel's crown (printable) rounded out the evening before we all snuggled down to watch the movie!


----------



## dsnycrzy

Well Im caught up on photobucket since it takes forever to resize each photo
Anyway We did Brave on the 6th.


 

 




 

 

 
The Wisp were hung from the diningroom table to the livingroom in front of the tv.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Next the little ones decorated their coats of armor


 





My activity was cute. I made a family tapersty from some fabric that can be put in the printer, some scraps of black fabric I had around the house, some gold ribbon & my hot glue gun.


 

 


Up next it Toy Story Weekend!!!!


----------



## Deffenm

Can I come to your house for movie nights?  I love the wisps!  I wish I was that creative.  Great Job! I can't wait to see what you do for Toy Story.


----------



## dsnycrzy

OK so Tuesday evening I saw that Disney Jr. was doing a Toy Story weekend starting Friday at 8pm, then Saturday TS2 at 8pm and TS3 on Sunday at 8pm.
I originally had broken these 3 movies up instead of putting them all on 1 slip of paper and doing one party. Oh well it was an all weekend affair.


 (Sorry this is so big, I re sized it in photobucket and it is still posting large I dont care for photobucket)

Here we go: Toy Story Friday Night






 


Saw this cute idea online during research.


 

 




 

 

 

 

 

 
Since it was a school night & not too much to do after a long week, we settled on Disney Pixar Uno


 


Now the fun really begins, up next Toy Story 2


----------



## dsnycrzy

After doing all the cooking and prepping for Toy Story night. I decided to continue baking doing a recipe I found on youtube. I thought it would be good for Lilo & stitch since stitich is always performing "The King"



This is the youtube video on how to make them.

My finished product...



 

 

 

 



Differences and mistakes:

1st mistake: My older kids dont eat pork so I put the pork bacon on aluminum foil (like the video) and but the turkey bacon in the pan with out aluminum foil...The turkey bacon was "candied" to the pan and had to be soaked out

2nd mistake: dont know if I would call it a mistake but the cake mix I bought was more like a brownie mix and therefore a tougher texture then just a moist chocolate cake. I had a few yellow cupcakes unfrosted from the night before that I did and like the flavor & texture as well.

3rd difference: I added only 1lb of the 2lbs of sugar called for in the frosting. I thought the peanut butter carried enough flavor and plus my DD10 is wearing my size 10 jeans and I tried to cut back a little because we both love our bacon.

Thought someone would like this for Lilo & stitch night and they were sssooo good

Ok back to our scheduled performances


----------



## oopsiDAISY

Dznycrzy~ Your movie nights are phenomenal!!!   And those King cupcakes???  Where is a drooly face emoticon when we need it!   It is obvious from the many movie nights that you post that you love to cook...I do too!  Thank you for continuing to share your great movie nights with us!


----------



## dsnycrzy

Ok Saturday and Toy Story 2 Is on the brain.





 

 

 

 
My little ones made potatoe heads which I hung from the Andy Sign. Somehow I dont believe my 18 month old did his. I asked DD10 and she says "Well I helped him because I dont want Mrs. Potato head to have a crazy looking husband", silly girl, anyway.



 

 

 These were suppose to be cowboy hats and boots and rockets The dough I bought you had to just roll out and use so once I rolled it up to roll it out to use different cookie cutters, it would instantly strink. It was pizza dough, pizza sauce, cheese and anothe pizza dough on top.


 

 

 

 

To be continued!


----------



## dsnycrzy

Ok Now its game time! I made a giant potatoe and pieces to either make a Mrs. or a Mr. Potato head.



 

 

 


My masterpiece, dont know how she will eat with her nose on her mouth



 


DD10 did Mr. Potato Head



 

 


DD19 did the Mrs.



 

 


Alrighty Baby Kash wanted a turn and thats kind of how his paper potato head should have looked (Being a preschool teacher and all, I know what they can do )

That was fun!!! One more Toy Story night to go!!!!


----------



## dsnycrzy

Last Toy Story night and I am about to fall over with being tired





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



My DD10 helped with the sign


 

 


My son tries to play too cool so I had to pretend I was taking a picture of the sign to catch him


 



Game time up next...


----------



## dsnycrzy

Games, Photo props and playtime...
The game was fun. we stood on one side of the livingroom and while saying "Theres a snake in my boot" we had to toss the rubber snake and try to get it into the boot. I taped a boot I made to a little trash can.





 

 

 

 

 

Last was our quick photo props since it was getting late!


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Ok DD10 off to bed and DD1 still has some playtime in his little body.


 

 

 

 He's getting sleepy.



   TO INFINITY AND BEYOND


----------



## Mommaof3

Thanks for posting your pictures.  You are so creative and I love, love "watching" your kiddos.  I have stolen a few a your ideas!  I am not surprised that you teach.  

And a thanks to everyone else for the pictures.  I love the ideas. We started our Disney nights last night.  We are all adults now so we do no games, just dinner and a movie.

We did:  Brave 
Food:  Mince and Tatties
Corn on the cob
Potato Rolls
Strawberry cake with bear prints and "wisps"

It was fun.  I had not seen the movie but my daughter and son in law had.  I asked what the corn on the cob was related to and they could not think of anything. After the movie, I could not think of anything either!

So glad we are counting down our trip this way!  Next for us is Jungle Book!


----------



## dsnycrzy

Monday was the premire of the new Henry Hugglemonster which my DS1 is obsessed with. He even mimics the commercials. Since I just did 3 nights of Toy Story, I thought I'd do this night simple. CAN SOMEONE PLEASE EXPLAIN SIMPLE TO ME Anyway heres our Monday...



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Next but, our activities!!


----------



## dsnycrzy

Activities:

On the episode where Summer & Henry are trying to put the baby Ivor to sleep, they began to jump on the bed. So DS decided he should jump on the couch.


 
The hugglemonster family did a bread dough episode that I saw online so we made playdoh!!!! the kids loved it.





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Next up Aristocat!!!


----------



## dsnycrzy

Alysa- Thanks, my kids have fun with this stuff and my little man is my sweetie.

oopsiDAISY- Thanks and I do like to cook now.

Mommaof3- Thanks I love teaching. My specially like teaching thru artisic means because they learn/remember better.


----------



## 3BellesAndABeast

50 days out!​*Mary Poppins Night!​*Tomato and Basil Cream Soup
Biscuits
Light as a Feather Tea Sandwiches
Chocolate Covered Strawberries
Chimney Sweep Chocolate Cake
Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious Shortbread 
Raspberry Cordial​

This was one that I was kind of worried about when I started this adventure but it turned out really cute and I think is one of my favorite ones so far!

While I did all the cooking, the girls did some chalk drawings  on the sidewalk outside (like Burt's drawings in the movie).  It happened to be windy so the girls flew their mini-kites that they received from the Easter Bunny.  I bought a new birdfeeder and we filled it up and spread seeds for the birds.  Inside, the girls decorated paper kites to hang up in the dining room.  We also measured them like Mary Poppins measures Jane and Michael in the movie.  Dual purpose:  now we can know which rides the girls can ride once we get to Disney World!  I had set the table with a lace tablecloth and my good china to give it a bit of a 'proper' feel.  Now we are watching the movie...and I wish I could snap my fingers like they do to clean up the kitchen!


----------



## tinkermama117

We are just at the 90 day mark and are going to start to do family nights more frequently. This past weekend, in honor of the 15th anniversary of Animal Kingdom, we did...






The Menu:

Pizzafari pizza
Tusker House Jungle Juice
Royal Anandapur Tea Company Iced Tea
Flame Tree Barbecue Chicken served with baked beans and french fries 
Dino Bite snacks 
Kusafiri Bakery animal print cupcakes







Activities:
We put together a Kilimanjaro Safari in the back yard






Made animal masks





And had a Mickey's Jammin' in the Jungle Parade. (sorry no pics)

More pics can be found in my blog, link in my siggie.

Next up: The Secret of the Wings


----------



## PrincessMom4

Very nice themes!! Can't wait.


----------



## dsnycrzy

Falling behind again 
 Next we did Aristocats. It was a weekday so I didnt go all out but here is what we had...


 

 

 


 Scat Cat & the guys French Bread sandwiches & Au Ju Dip (swiss & roast beef).


Thomas O'Mailey sweet potato Fries


 Creme de la Edgar-Interesting I must say.


 Kittens Crepes with strawberry jam, french vanilla pudding and cool whip.


 Madame's Fine Wine


 

 

 

 Lovely Kash making mashed sweet potato fries. 

.

Next up we did Lady & The Tramp, Pocahantas for Earth Day and today was our 100 days to Disney celebration so we did Dumbo.  

I also started my pre-trip report so I'm getting everything together now.


----------



## thmar

Amazing!!!


----------



## MiniMelissa

This past weekend my family had our Disney Family Fun Day and this time it was Pirates of the Caribbean.  I hadn't seen this movie since my son was about 6 or 7 so it has been about 10 years (wow!!).  Most of my family hadn't seen it either so we were all in for a treat. 

This time around we decided to dress like pirates  -- we looked a little crazy walking to my mom's, but it was fun!


 

 

 



We had "Fish and Chips" for our movie snack




For our meal we enjoyed a pirates bounty of Pirates Teeth, Pirate Ship Pizza, Pirates Brew, Caribbean Coleslaw, Fruit Swords...


 

 

 

 


... and Pirate Ship Cake -- complete with gummy bear pirates, Rolo cannons, Whopper cannonballs, Rootbeer Barrel kegs, someone walking the plank, and our peg leg captain!


 

 

 



After our meal we had the boys do a treasure hunt with 10 clues that were used to create a map and the last clue.  They had a lot of fun finding the treasure chest full of candy!


 

 

 

 

 

 



We always have so much fun doing these Disney Days!  I am so glad that I found this board and have gleaned so much inspiration from everyone's movie nights!


----------



## dsnycrzy

That is so cute!!! Love the cake, wow.


----------



## Deffenm

We are going to do something on Sunday to celebrate Cingo de Mayo.  I was thinking Three Caballeros but I don't have movie so I hope the library does. I have never seen it before.  If we can't find that we can always do Beverly Hills Chiuahau as we have all of those movies (my dd loves dog movies).  Is there any other Disney movie that would fit this theme?


----------



## thmar

I love the cake, too.


----------



## dsnycrzy

Up next we did Lady & the Tramp.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Someone grabbed a cupcake before I got my pictureand as usual DS was hiding behind the bottle, another sneak shot I was trying.

Next up is Pocahantas...


----------



## dsnycrzy

I had soaked some pinto beans over night and after putting my DD10 on the school bus I rinsed them and put them in the crockpot with some smoked turkey wings and a little seasoning. On tv I heard it was Earth Day so said What the heck, let's knock Pocahontas off the list. It was a weekday so I tried to keep it simple and have it all complete by 6 pm. Here's what it turned out to be...


 

 

 

 

 

 


We ate on my Disney Dinnerwear.


 

 



They made Indian hats & watched the movie. DS loved those Pilgrim hat cookie things. He actually stole one while I was setting up.

Now for our 100 Days Until WDW Celebration!!!!


----------



## dsnycrzy

As I mentioned, we are at our 100 day celebration date.I'm all set up, I put the cake in the oven and we have a 2hr power outage!!!! So once it came back on, I was working in overdrive. Here's how it turned out...


 [URL=http://s248.photobucket.com/user/disneychick2/media/Disney%20Parties%202013/Dumbo/IMG_2576.jpg.html]
	







[/URL]

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 DD,DS & the best friend E decided they would do the funnel cake. It tasted like funnel cake but it looked like hay or something! Silly kids!




I hung this on the tv!!!


----------



## My2Qtz0205

Haha!  I LOVE the family circus characters and the big top cake!


----------



## Deffenm

Love the 100 day celebration! You are so creative.


----------



## starbound25

I love this thread! I have wanted to do this for a long time and now FINALLY I'm going to start!!!
We have 21 weeks until our next vacation and Friday nights used to be dinner and a movie night, now they will be Disney theme nights to help countdown to our vacation!!

I'm WAY TOO excited! Tonight is my first one and its DUMBO night!!
I'll post pics tomorrow! 

You ladies are awesome!


----------



## starbound25

Well our 1st theme night was a huge success!! I was exhausted by the end of it!!  The girls loved it though!

We played games- keep the balloon up, ring toss, jump through the ring of fire, pin the feather on dumbo, some little activity books, phew!





[/URL][/IMG]

Iparty had a bunch of carnival themed stuff so I bought this thing and it was a huge hit!





[/URL][/IMG]

For eats we had PB&J & cheesy crackers
popcorn, peanut m&m's and peanut butter blossoms! and then we enjoyed the movie!

It was a great night! Thanks to everyone who has posted ideas here!





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dsnycrzy

Yes they will tire you out but they are so much fun.


----------



## Alysa

Great Dumbo night Starbound! Love the photos of you in the cut-outs!


Dsnycrzy - your nights are all great as always! The photo of you guys on the tightrope was so cute! And those Radcliffe hats were perfect!


MiniMelissa - love the pirate cake!


----------



## 3BellesAndABeast

This is one my favorites and its my husband favorite princess except for Merida-the fighting and the war might have something to do with that

The Menu:
Mushu's Spicy Soup (incredible recipe with so many veggies and my kids loved it!
Fried Rice
Sweet Rice (Rice Krispie Treats)
Wontons(which I've never had, nor do I know how to work with...I used crescent rolls with chocolate chips folded inside)
Tea

We made paper fans in lovely Asian prints with scrapbook paper and I gave the girls a lesson in holding and using fans.  We also made the last set of Mickey Mouse heads to use for our countdown-only 36 days left!

After watching the movie we looked up every picture and blog post we could find about the China Pavilion at EPCOT.


----------



## nnjamom07

Disney Movie Night:
Cars

Menu:
Bacon, lettuce, and MATER sandwiches
MACKaroni Salad
LIGHTNING and SALLY Veggie Slices
LUIGIS Leaning Tower of Tires​


----------



## nnjamom07

Disney Movie Night:
Peter Pan

Menu:
Peter Pan Seared Shrimp
Steamed Pixie Dust (Rice)
Neverland Trees (Broccoli)
Butterscotch Captain Hooks (Pretzels dipped in butterscotch)​


----------



## nnjamom07

Disney Movie Night:
Incredibles

Menu:
Colby JACK JACK Hero Subs
DASH Fast Fries
VIOLETS Forcefield Fruit Salad
FROZONE Yogurt​


----------



## starbound25

Hi ladies

I'm doing winnie the pooh this week and found some great ideas for crafts and activities but I'm having trouble with food

what would you suggest for the main food item
sides are easy for rabbits veggies
and curly fries I was thinking for Tiggers tail
but I'm stuck on a main food idea? oh for picky eaters too  

Thanks!

Oh I'll take dessert ideas too  I'm thinking of doing a honey cake but not sure if my girls will like it


----------



## My2Qtz0205

starbound25 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm doing winnie the pooh this week and found some great ideas for crafts and activities but I'm having trouble with food
> 
> what would you suggest for the main food item
> sides are easy for rabbits veggies
> and curly fries I was thinking for Tiggers tail
> but I'm stuck on a main food idea? oh for picky eaters too
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Oh I'll take dessert ideas too  I'm thinking of doing a honey cake but not sure if my girls will like it



Peanut butter and honey sandwiches
Honey chicken
Chicken tenders with honey mustard dipping sauce


----------



## My2Qtz0205

For dessert, maybe a pink cake or cupcakes with Piglet's stripes.

Another entree idea would be pigs in blankets.


----------



## jdcthree

My2Qtz0205 said:


> Another entree idea would be pigs in blankets.



That just seems wrong. Tasty, but wrong, lol!


----------



## luvallprincesses

jdcthree said:


> That just seems wrong. Tasty, but wrong, lol!



Reminds me of trying to enjoy my fish dinner sitting in front of the aquarium at Coral Reef; just couldn't do it.


----------



## oopsiDAISY

Saturday night we had an Incredibles movie night.  Decorations, activity and food were simple, but we had a GREAT time. The night was a big hit from start to finish.

The invitation:




Decorations:








Super Hero Sandwiches:




Chips and Incredible Dip:




Violet's Disappearing Berries:




Frozone Sundaes:




Our activity was Hero ME. Everyone was to come up with a superhero name, super powers, and super hero costume:




LaserBoy~ super power was laser eyes:




Beauty~ super power was beautifying those with fashion needs:




Flyne'~ super powers were flying and super speed:




Ignore the chocolate sauce on my shirt in the following picture. 
Movie Maven Mom~ super power was movie nights in the speed of light:




Trongod~ super power was controlling electronics with his thoughts:




We forgot to draw for our next movie night, so I will just leave it as a surprise until I report on it next month.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Hey all! Happy to see this board is still alive and hopping!!! I used to post our movie nights here when we did our trip in 2009 and 2010 (I think those were the years haha, don't think we posted much for 2011s trip?) Anyway, we just booked our trip for August and we are at the 96 day marker lol. We are going to start out movie nights hopefully this week. Today my daughter picked out of a hat and she picked Aladdin as our first movie. Having a hard time bc, while I think I am a decent cook, not sure If I would liek cous cous, anyone have any other ideas? Thanks!


----------



## starbound25

Last friday was Winnie the Pooh night!!

We ate Pooh Bear PB&J
Tigger tails (curly fries)
Rabbits fresh strawberries
Piglet pudding







[/URL][/IMG]

we played pin the tail on Eeyore, activity books, trivia, put pooh bear in his honey pot and read a little of a pooh bear book, then had a picnic and watched the movie!





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dsnycrzy

Hello everyone, hope everyone's Mother's Day was lovely. Ok I'm ready to unload. Jungle Book was up next...


 

 




 




 

 

 

 

 

This was the monkey bread I found in our local supermarket. It was very good. We dipped it in this...even better 






Next up is Incredibles!


----------



## dsnycrzy

Incredibles Night!


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Tarzan is next! One of my favorite movies because I love the music


----------



## dsnycrzy

Love this movie!!! Tantor reminds me of my little sister when we were young! Everything was "questionable to me" to her 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


The potatoes were just scalloped potatoes. The meat was veal (1st time ever buying that. I was wondering why those lamb chops looked so big in the store, shopping with a busy toddler will do that to ya). The cookies were sugar cookies with a mini Reese peanut butter cup on top. I melted some white chocolate & added a little yellow. I used a spoon to drizzle it on the the frosting pens to decorate. Monkey mash was banana pudding but with some left over angel cake on the bottom. The jungle juice was pineapple juice with sprite. Nothing questionable about the green beans. Fruit is always yummy! We made our own trashing the camp video with kitchen items & toys.


----------



## dsnycrzy

Ok now this is the night we have been waiting for... WRECK-IT-RALPH!




2nd pan of meatloaf cupcakes ready for the oven.



This DD chopping up the shredded cheese to make it look more like sprinkles.



I made mashed potatoes to top with and this is the end result.



I cut a cherry tomato in half a popped it on top. Sprinkled cheese & bacon bits on top.





 

 

 

 

 

 

 
This was the meatloaf cupcake display! The pink ones was a little red dye added to the potatoes and those had Swiss cheese in the middle. Only some have bacon bits because my 2 oldest kids don't eat pork


 

 

 

 
DS enjoying his cupcake. His face was hilarious when he licked the "frosting" and it wasn't sweet



DD inhaled her cupcake but I got a picture of her finishing her root beer float.



Next up is the activity/dessert!


----------



## dsnycrzy

Ok Dessert! This was NOT easy! It took well over an hour. But we were having a contest on the nicest one so off we went

This is what we were attempting minus our own creativity.



DD at work



Her end result.


 



This was mines.



My end!


 



This was Eric's (my kids BFF Joining us this year at WDW).



His end structure. Love the PAC man eating the pellets on top!


 



Next is DS starting creation.



His ending vehicle.


 


This was fun but a little difficult.
Ta ta for now, off to update my pre-trip report.


----------



## Fall1

dsnycrzy - can you tell me where you got those pacman things?  Are they candy?  DS and DD are having a Wreck It Ralph themed b-day party and those would be great.  Thanks!


----------



## dsnycrzy

Fall1 said:


> dsnycrzy - can you tell me where you got those pacman things?  Are they candy?  DS and DD are having a Wreck It Ralph themed b-day party and those would be great.  Thanks!



Sure, the PAC-MAN video game tins have those PAC-MAN candies inside. They are similar to those smarties candys like in the little rolls of pastel colors. I bought them near the checkout at Bed Bath & Beyond for $3.49 then went next door to 5 & Below and they were there as well but for $3.


----------



## Brojoef

I forgot to take a pic of our Brave dinner menu and I now I can't rememeber the special names for all the food  but from the picture you should get the idea. I think we called the burgers "Angus Burgers", we had witches brew to drink. 







[/URL][/IMG]



I had fun making a "wisp" using a peanut jar, fake grass, a battery tealight candle, and printed out a wisp on vellum paper. If you google "how to make a wisp" there are some good "how to" guides out there. It's a fun activity and looks cute on the table. 







[/URL][/IMG]


The kids had fun decorating these "goblets" that we got from the dollar strore. They used stickers of crowns and jewels to decorate. 







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


So we attempted to make Bears on a stick. It's a very cute idea but our bears ears, eyes, and everything else kept sliding off. Oh well! They tasted all the same. We also bought the little cookies with jam in the middle and just added some frosting and a cherry to mimic the "Empire Biscuits" from the movie.

Next up is Finding Nemo


----------



## My2Qtz0205

Brojoef said:


> I forgot to take a pic of our Brave dinner menu and I now I can't rememeber the special names for all the food  but from the picture you should get the idea. I think we called the burgers "Angus Burgers", we had witches brew to drink.
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> I had fun making a "wisp" using a peanut jar, fake grass, a battery tealight candle, and printed out a wisp on vellum paper. If you google "how to make a wisp" there are some good "how to" guides out there. It's a fun activity and looks cute on the table.
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> The kids had fun decorating these "goblets" that we got from the dollar strore. They used stickers of crowns and jewels to decorate.
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> So we attempted to make Bears on a stick. It's a very cute idea but our bears ears, eyes, and everything else kept sliding off. Oh well! They tasted all the same. We also bought the little cookies with jam in the middle and just added some frosting and a cherry to mimic the "Empire Biscuits" from the movie.
> 
> Next up is Finding Nemo



Angus burgers!  I love it!  The bears on a stick are still really cute!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Anyone know of a photosharing site that had an app that I could put on my iphone and load to their site and then post the pics on here? We did Aladdin last night, it was fun  wanted to share some pics


----------



## lovedonaldduck

I use Photobucket on my iPhone.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Hi All!!!
We started our annual Disney Movie Nights on Thursday...which was fitting because I believe at that point we were exactley 3 months away from our first stay at the Beach Club!! I am so excited because that is my dream resort, always wanted to stay there for the pool and for walking distance to Epcot, which is our favorite park.

So my character crew includes ME, I'm Jaclyn , I have been a Disney Lover forever!!! My husband, Scott, who I have converted INTO a Disney Lover (well, not really, but he can tolerate my love for all things Disney), and our daughter, Alanna who is 8. Sadly, I was never able to make my daughter a princessy gal, but she is a true lover of Pixar and I guess that's the next best thing . It is still yet to be decided if our Aunt and Uncle and their 3 boys (who are 11,9,and 5) are going, as well as my parents and my sister. 

So, at the beginning of the week I threw a dozen or so Disney and Pixar movies into my seashell tube box, a combo of our favorites and some rarely seen ones. Alanna picked out of the box and to start our movie night adventure off, she picked Aladdin...awesome because she doesn't really remember that one and it's one of Scott's favorites...so here we go .

Our Menu included:




We decided to watch the movie down in the rec room and eat while the movie was on. So I decorated our coffee table with a gold table cloth from dollar tree and threw some jewels from "the cave of wonders" on it. 



We had to rent this one from the library because I only have it on tape lol.
My husband is always a good sport with this kinda stuff, here he is modeling his raja hat.



Alanna had to get in on the fun too!



Our "Kefta" Sandwiches (when I looked up the description it sounded like a sloppy joe...I have no idea what it really is, but it sounded close lol, so we had Pioneer Woman's sloppy joes baked in Pillsbury biscuits)



Abu's Chocolate Chip Banana Muffins....which were delish!



Our craft for the evening was Make Your Own Genie Lamp, Alanna just colored her own lamp, we glued Genie on, decorated with some jewels, then I had her write 3 wishes on the top. A fun, easy activity that she enjoyed!



At the end we picked our next Disney movie from the box, which is.....



HERCULES!!!!!!!! Awesome, because neither she nor Scott have seen this one. 

When I was at Dollar Tree I also thought of some other cute craft ideas for Aladdin but I just didn't have the time or resources to execute it.  Make your own Menagerie for Jasmine. Dollar tree had those craft birds 2 in package, if you had a bird cage or something or got a cheap one from Michaels this could be doable. Make your own Cave of Wonders, dollar tree had all those jewels you could put on some construction papers and glitter glue. Or make Jasmine a tiara using those jewels.

So we'll see ya's all next week for Hercules, hopefully we will do it on Thursday night because my husband is off. Happy Planning everyone!!!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

lovedonaldduck said:


> I use Photobucket on my iPhone.



Thanks, I tried to use it on my phone, but my iphone is so old (even though its really only 2 years old) that the app won't load. So I had to e-mail them to myself and then load them on the regular photobucket site. 

I think its time for an iphone upgrade.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

*Since the Hubs was off today we decided to continue with our movie nights. Tonight was a viewing of Hercules and we are currently 85 long days away from our Disney Vacation! 




Here was our YUMMY menu! I am still pretty stuffed! But it was fairly healthy. I was going to try and do Greek food, but everything I was looking at called for Greek Yogurt somewhere in the recipe, and I have a thing against greek yogurt, to me it always tastes sour. IDK why....but...so we went with other ideas.












Originally I was planning on doing a frisbee toss as an "Olympic Game" but my allergies got the best of me and I didn't think I would be able to handle the pollen, and it was supposed to rain at some point in the day. So instead, we made our own Greek Gods/Goddesses




We have Alannus Goddess of Learning, Aquatica Goddess of the Ocean, and Scottacus....when I asked him what he was God of...he said God of the Gods (go figure!). 

Then we had our desserts
Phils Fruit Salad




Zero to Hero Pudding Pie!




and Gold Medal Cookies!




Overall it went well, wasn't a favorite of Alanna's, but Scott enjoyed it. I figured he would, he is into all that gladiator type stuff. Alanna picked out our next movie to celebrate and she drew from  the shell box....



THE MUPPETS!!! *


----------



## Blessedwithboys

I am not sure how I did not find this thread sooner!! Be still my heart  I love these ideas! I am planning one for next week.


----------



## LittleBoPeep

We picked Tangled for our 1st movie night.  Here is the menu from tonight:






DD, DS and I worked on paper lanterns while DH was cooking dinner.





Appetizer (small since it was going to be a heavy dinner): Hazlenut crackers with cheese.





Dinner: "Let Down Your Hair" Fettuccini Alfredo (with Chicken and broccoli)





"Lantern" Corn Nuggets





Bread (a must at dinner in our family)





Jello Boats





And for Dessert: Towering Cupcakes!





Next week's movie: Mary Poppins!


----------



## My2Qtz0205

LittleBoPeep said:


> We picked Tangled for our 1st movie night.  Here is the menu from tonight:
> 
> DD, DS and I worked on paper lanterns while DH was cooking dinner.
> 
> Appetizer (small since it was going to be a heavy dinner): Hazlenut crackers with cheese.
> 
> Dinner: "Let Down Your Hair" Fettuccini Alfredo (with Chicken and broccoli)
> 
> "Lantern" Corn Nuggets
> 
> Bread (a must at dinner in our family)
> 
> Jello Boats
> 
> And for Dessert: Towering Cupcakes!
> 
> Next week's movie: Mary Poppins!



Love your menu!


----------



## rjgtwilliams07

subbing


----------



## MommyBell08

awesome subbing


----------



## SheriffWoodyHowdy

Such amazing ideas. Going to start doing this with my daughter next week.


----------



## My2Qtz0205

I've decided to re-start our movie nights next month, with the release of Monsters University.  Does anybody have any ideas specific to this movie?


----------



## Jkpark

Subbing - love this thread. 

Im working on my countdown to Disney cruise  and it is more than 9 months away. Mixing up movie nights, game nights and other random things. We had our first movie night last night  Princess and the Frog. I honestly forgot to theme the night better until yesterday morning. Apparently you cant get beignets on a Sunday in Phoenix and cant make you own same day  so I went to the store and we made cupcakes (1/2 green with purple sparkles and ½ purple with green sparkles).  The kids brought out stuffed Louis and Ray (small meltdown when DD7 couldnt find Ray and thought maybe she donated him  but we found him), and then we all wore some mardi gras beads.  We thought about making gumbo or jambalaya  which DH and I would love, but the kids arent fans of spice  so we didnt.

Next up is Monsters Inc (to prepare for Monsters U). Was thinking maybe Chinese food for dinner? For Harryhausens, and then either Mike Wasowski cake pops or yellow snowcones?  Any other Monsters suggestions out there?


----------



## My2Qtz0205

Yellow snow cones is brilliant!  We have a new shaved ice place that just opened up that I've been wanting to try.


----------



## MeeskaMomma

What an awesome thread!  I will definitely be following along. I love the Harrihousens idea. What about a create monster craft. Some felt, pipe cleaners google eyes, tassels, scrap fabric etc. could go along way towards a fabulous monster!


----------



## Jkpark

I thought this might be a good place to share what I did for my daughters 6th birthday. The invitations were tickets to Disneyland and an entertainment schedule.  I took a photo of the sign above the tunnel, blew it up, framed it and hung it on my wreath hanger on the front door. 

In my front room, I borrowed some high school girls to run a bippidi boppidi boutique (and pirates for boys). They did hair, makeup, nails and we had tiaras and pirate bandanas/eye patches, etc.  I also picked up a princess mirror at Walmart that makes noise and tells you how pretty you are when you stand in front of it. That is in my room now.

I have an interior courtyard and set that up as New Orleans Square. I put out my Haunted Mansion tombstones and stepping stones and then added purple/gold/green mardi gras beads and decorations.

I had Toy Story Mania on the Wii going in the family room.

I turned my kitchen into the bakery and I had Mickey shaped Rice Krispie treats that you could decorate with chocolate and various sprinkles.

I had a Pirates of the Caribbean bounce house in the backyard. 

My dining room was Club 33 - only place with booze 

I hung a sign on my pool fence reading Sorry, Jungle Cruise is closed today with a skipper hat hanging there, and then staged stuffed animals around the pool  including a bunch of lions hovering over a zebra.

I made a Splash Mtn birthday cake.

I served corn dogs, mickey shaped chicken nuggets, popcorn, churros

And my favorite  I had a custom piñata that was a black Minnie hat with my daughters name written on the back. 

My little one turns 6 this year and I am really trying to get her to do the same b/c we had so much fun  but she wants a Space Mtn cake and I dont know how to do that  unless it is the outside dome  hmmm


----------



## MeeskaMomma

That is amazing. Best birthday idea I have ever heard!


----------



## tcat160

Ok... I have finally read to the end of this AMAZING thread! You ladies are awesome! I have a trip planned for May 2014 so still a ways off... :-( but i have sooooo many great ideas for when its time to start our countdown nights, so thank you!! 


The first thing that popped into my head as an activity for wreck it ralph was going outside and dropping mentos into 2liters of cola. 

Again, thanks so much for sharing all of your wonderful ideas and taking time to post pictures for us all. It really makes me excited to do my own!!!


----------



## tcat160

Double post... Oops.


----------



## dsnycrzy

tcat160 said:


> Ok... I have finally read to the end of this AMAZING thread! You ladies are awesome! I have a trip planned for May 2014 so still a ways off... :-( but i have sooooo many great ideas for when its time to start our countdown nights, so thank you!!
> 
> 
> The first thing that popped into my head as an activity for wreck it ralph was going outside and dropping mentos into 2liters of cola.
> 
> Again, thanks so much for sharing all of your wonderful ideas and taking time to post pictures for us all. It really makes me excited to do my own!!!



I think I started my movie nights at 150 days out and ran into a problem. We added all the movies we had and I made a notebooks of all the notes & ideas for each party and our list turned out like this...




There was well over 50 movies! Then Christmas disney movies would be added in your case. Right now you are less then 365 days out. So if you did a party every Saturday, that would be about 50 movies easy. Twice a month is about 25. You can look on my list and pick 25 or more easily to do. I started doing them every Saturday and Wednesday because by the time we realized the problem, we would have needed a party almost everyday. I still couldnt so had to narrow it down ALOT.

Make a list of movies you really want to do and how often (weekly, twice a month, once a month) and see where you are. Leave room for new movie that come out too


----------



## tcat160

Sounds like a plan! Twice a month is going to be more our pace i think. Ill have to sit down and do some planning! Yay!


----------



## Jkpark

I'm thinking twice a month - longer if we are on Vacation and shorter if I want to  like letting DH pick his favorite movie for Fathers Day and things like that. He wants to pick Robin Hood...


----------



## My2Qtz0205

We are starting this month with Monsters University.  Our cruise is 10 months away.  We will do one a month until our 100 day mark, then once a week.


----------



## oopsiDAISY

Dsnycrzy~ I have said it before and I will say it again.... I am in awe of your movie night abilities...it's like a super power or something!   Once a month is about all I can handle...  Speaking of which....this weekend is our next movie night!


----------



## oopsiDAISY

Had to hop over here and share my latest Disney "find". Many of you are asking about ideas for Monster's University... Lowe's stores nationwide are offering a Build and Grow clinic on June 22 and 23 to build a Monster's University chest. The best part? IT'S FREE!!!  Here is a link to get information:

http://hip2save.com/2013/06/05/lowe...monsters-university-chest-june-21st-and-22nd/


----------



## jdcthree

oopsiDAISY said:


> Had to hop over here and share my latest Disney "find". Many of you are asking about ideas for Monster's University... Lowe's stores nationwide are offering a Build and Grow clinic on June 22 and 23 to build a Monster's University chest. The best part? IT'S FREE!!!  Here is a link to get information:
> 
> http://hip2save.com/2013/06/05/lowes-build-grow-kids-clinic-register-to-make-monsters-university-chest-june-21st-and-22nd/



This Saturday and Sunday, June 8 and 9, they will have Mike and Sulley figures.  You can sign up directly on the Build and Grow site.  

http://lowesbuildandgrow.com/pages/default.aspx


----------



## JKSWonder

oopsiDAISY said:


> Had to hop over here and share my latest Disney "find". Many of you are asking about ideas for Monster's University... Lowe's stores nationwide are offering a Build and Grow clinic on June 22 and 23 to build a Monster's University chest. The best part? IT'S FREE!!!  Here is a link to get information:
> 
> http://hip2save.com/2013/06/05/lowes-build-grow-kids-clinic-register-to-make-monsters-university-chest-june-21st-and-22nd/



Thanks for this!  Just signed my son up for 6/22.  The clinics for this weekend where we live were all full.


----------



## dsnycrzy

oopsiDAISY said:


> Had to hop over here and share my latest Disney "find". Many of you are asking about ideas for Monster's University... Lowe's stores nationwide are offering a Build and Grow clinic on June 22 and 23 to build a Monster's University chest. The best part? IT'S FREE!!!  Here is a link to get information:
> 
> http://hip2save.com/2013/06/05/lowes-build-grow-kids-clinic-register-to-make-monsters-university-chest-june-21st-and-22nd/



Thanks!!! I signed my littles ones up for one on the 8th & another on the 22nd! Disney secret ;-)


----------



## Jkpark

Thanks. 3 monsters Saturdays in a row. We also signed up for the Disney reward card event at Disney stores on the 15th


----------



## My2Qtz0205

Jkpark said:


> Thanks. 3 monsters Saturdays in a row. We also signed up for the Disney reward card event at Disney stores on the 15th



What is that?  I have plans on the 15th, and the Disney Store is 45 minutes away, but I'm still curious.


----------



## Jkpark

It says you go to the store before it opens to the public and your kids (ages 3-8) learn how to scare. Momento for attending and discount to shop while there.


----------



## SheriffWoodyHowdy

Today was our very first movie night and we decided to do The Aristocats, since neither my DH or DD has seen it. We started out the day with french toast for breakfast and a bit of a French language class. (So funny teaching my DH to speak french).

We started out with dinner. Here is the menu I came up with. (I have two very picky eaters, so I tried to be as basic as possible with some french named food.)

















After dinner my DD colored a mask that I had drew, also colored a few coloring pages to get familiar with some characters. 
















Overall it was an awesome experience and I think Thomas O'Malley thinks the same. 





Next week we are watching Brave!


----------



## party-of-five

So many wonderful ideas....

We had a fun Disney afternoon the other day.   On a trip from a few years ago, I saved a plate for each of the kids from a CS meal.   This was back when they had the black, plastic, Mickey head shaped plates with a big round section in the middle and a smaller bowl section in each ear.   I also saved their souvenir cups from a TS meal.    We only use these a few times a year, so they have lasted us a long time!

I made up Monsters Inc chicken nuggets, fries, and of course, red grapes.   I made them milk shakes and we watched home videos of our Disney trips while we ate lunch.   It was just a fun little trip down memory lane.


----------



## Kinderchick

Just wanted to say thank you for this amazing thread.  I have been stalking it for a couple of months now and we have had 4 themed movie nights so far. The ideas from here are amazing. I have really found my people


----------



## atruemom8

I hope some of you will see my cry for help. I stopped since Christmas and kids are begging for return.
 I want to start by saying that I am so glad to know there are others out there as obsessed as I am. Of Course I think I am normal.  I have been lurking around for over a year and must say I love this Board!!  I would even be will to help up date the index!!

Okay we are doing James and the Giant Peach tonight, as I already have Peach Chicken in the Crock pot, putting over rice? ( not sure how that fits) I am thinking salad for Crocodile tounges , green grape caterpillars and strawberry lady bugs.
I was thinking New York Cheesecake or Gummy Bugs(yuk) for dessert

So everyone knows I am Amber Mommy of Matt ds 20, Aubre dd 18, Saundra dd 18, Jordan ds 17, Duncan ds 15, Tyler ds 14, Lydia dd 13, and connor ds 11.


----------



## tcat160

atruemom8 said:
			
		

> I hope some of you will see my cry for help. I stopped since Christmas and kids are begging for return.
> I want to start by saying that I am so glad to know there are others out there as obsessed as I am. Of Course I think I am normal.  I have been lurking around for over a year and must say I love this Board!!  I would even be will to help up date the index!!
> 
> Okay we are doing James and the Giant Peach tonight, as I already have Peach Chicken in the Crock pot, putting over rice? ( not sure how that fits) I am thinking salad for Crocodile tounges , green grape caterpillars and strawberry lady bugs.
> I was thinking New York Cheesecake or Gummy Bugs(yuk) for dessert
> 
> So everyone knows I am Amber Mommy of Matt ds 20, Aubre dd 18, Saundra dd 18, Jordan ds 17, Duncan ds 15, Tyler ds 14, Lydia dd 13, and connor ds 11.



My vote is for new york cheesecake!


----------



## Alysa

Hi Amber! I love the strawberry ladybugs and I vote for the cheesecake for dessert! Sounds fantastic!


----------



## JKSWonder

Off topic a bit, but I saw Home Depot is having a Depicable Me 2 craft event on July 6th if anyone was interested in looking into it for a free thing for the kids to do.


----------



## dsnycrzy

JKSWonder said:


> Off topic a bit, but I saw Home Depot is having a Depicable Me 2 craft event on July 6th if anyone was interested in looking into it for a free things for the kids to do.



Thanks so much


----------



## PookieB

Whew! It took me 4 days but I read the whole thread from the start!  I love everything everybody has posted! The ideas and pics are awesome! I made a spreadsheet for all the movies, food, crafts etc. My family is starting this Sunday and DD picked Mulan out of the box. I found a recipe for fortune cookies. Can't wait! 

*25 weeks to go! We are planning on a Disney dinner and movie night once a week! *


Thank you for posting these links! Signed my hubby and daughter up tonight for Lowe's on the 23rd!  

*dsnycrzy* Did one of your kiddos make theirs this last weekend? 



dsnycrzy said:


> Thanks!!! I signed my littles ones up for one on the 8th & another on the 22nd! Disney secret ;-)





JKSWonder said:


> Off topic a bit, but I saw Home Depot is having a Depicable Me 2 craft event on July 6th if anyone was interested in looking into it for a free things for the kids to do.


----------



## DSNY4ever

I just have to say DISERS ARE AMAZING!  What fun.  I cannot wait till DS is old enough to sit through a whole movie and have fun like this!


----------



## MissMickee

Stopped in to catch up and realized I never posted photos of my Wreck it Ralph movie night from back in April!  So, here you go....

Movie snacks.... Frogger's gummy frogs and assorted bags of candy




Popcorn and Twizzlers (the building box came from here http://spoonful.com/printables/wreck-it-ralph-playset)




Kingdom of Hearts candy hearts and more bagged snacks




Main food table...








For dinner we had Burger Time cheeseburgers, Sonic's Golden (onion) Rings, Dr. Eggman's egg & potato salad




Firepower Flower veggies




Ralph's Hammers YUM!!! (would also work great for an Avenger's night as Thor's hammers)




Sweet treats!  Candy Rush gumdrop skewers




Nicelander pies




Dig Dug dirt cups




You're My Hero cookies




Wyncchel & Duncan treats




Pac Man cherry pops (directions here http://sweetsimplestuff.com/2013/02/14/marshmallow-pops-for-presidents-day/)




Sour Bill Sour Grapes (coated with lime Kool-Aid)




Towards the back... Mento Stalactites (SO HARD!  I forgot how hard Mentos actually are and broke more in 1/2 than I ended up using!) and Cy-Bug Eggs (Cadbury Mini Eggs)




And to drink.... Root Beer from Tappers (feel free to use my labels! https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3576WASOHK8elZZQ1RrdU5Bd2c/edit?usp=sharing)




The kids built their own Sugar Rush candy cars.












And just because I think this one of my and DD5 is cute...


----------



## PookieB

That's so awesome Lisa! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Alysa

Lisa, that Wreck-it Ralph night was *amazing*!!!!!
My favouite is the last snuggly photo though.


----------



## rjgtwilliams07

Lisa, I love your Wreck It Ralph movie night!!! You're an inspiration to us all!  I have to ask, do you watch the new movies before your family viewing to get ideas for food?


----------



## FrugalFashionista

I am so using some of these as our weekly movie nights as we countdown to our trip in December!


----------



## Becc1

Dinosaur Movie Night

We started our movie night at the park after school with friends where the kids did a dinosaur dig and played with some dinosaur bubbles











Movie snacks, fossil cookies and dinosaur claws






Décor









Dinner was dinosaur nuggets, dino eggs and a salad for the herbivores













Volcano cupcakes for dessert





We played dinosaur bingo with chocolate rocks and rock candy as prizes













For a craft the kids built glow in the dark dinosaurs


----------



## MissMickee

rjgtwilliams07 said:


> Lisa, I love your Wreck It Ralph movie night!!! You're an inspiration to us all!  I have to ask, do you watch the new movies before your family viewing to get ideas for food?



Have to!!  LOL We saw this one just once in theaters so it was a little harder to remember but between the Internet and Pinterest, it all came back to me. 

Thanks for the compliments guys!  We're not going to WDW this summer (well, I went for a "mommy vacation" last month WOOT! but we're not going as a family) so I want to start up our movie nights again to keep the spirit alive.


----------



## SallyDuck

Not sure if this fits in here, (or if its already been discussed - did a quick scan and didn't see), but does anyone have any ideas on some fun stuff for a Teen Beach Movie viewing night?


----------



## Becc1

SallyDuck said:


> Not sure if this fits in here, (or if its already been discussed - did a quick scan and didn't see), but does anyone have any ideas on some fun stuff for a Teen Beach Movie viewing night?



I have been planning on doing a luau!


----------



## PookieB

SallyDuck said:


> Not sure if this fits in here, (or if its already been discussed - did a quick scan and didn't see), but does anyone have any ideas on some fun stuff for a Teen Beach Movie viewing night?





Becc1 said:


> I have been planning on doing a luau!



I just raided my Dollar Tree last week for a Lilo & Stitch movie night in the future. They had tons luau stuff!


----------



## rjgtwilliams07

Hmm....the movie theater...think anyone will notice if I'm sitting through new Disney movies with a notebook frantically taking notes?! Hahah....my husband would be so embarrassed


----------



## Jkpark

We are planning a night to watch Beach Party sing a long. I'm going to buy cheap inner tubes and bring our playroom TV/DVD player outside and have our own dive in movie. My husband says I just need the TV far enough that it doesn't all in


----------



## lolobug

Jkpark said:


> We are planning a night to watch Beach Party sing a long. I'm going to buy cheap inner tubes and bring our playroom TV/DVD player outside and have our own dive in movie. My husband says I just need the TV far enough that it doesn't all in



Lol!


----------



## shm_helene

We did our first movie night and it went pretty well!!  We watched Lion King 1 and 1/2 (less scary) and then also Lion King on another night.  I have a 3yo ds.  No pics...didn't take any .  Some I got from here and some I came up on my own.  Thanks for all the great ideas.  It went well and she really enjoyed it!!! Because we were doing two movies some activities and snacks had to go on the second night.

*Snacks:* 
Rafiki Berries (strawberries, raspberries, blackberries, blueberries).  We watched movie at this time.
Banana pudding with animal crackers
Rafiki sticks (pretzel sticks)

*Meal:*
Lion Pasta - Angel hair noodles tossed with chicken bouillon, italian seasonings, garlic, oil, etc.) and put two drops of yellow food coloring on each serving (made it look yellow (pasta base color) and orange).  In the center of each serving put a small cut of french baguette made to be garlic cheese bread.  Made lion face on each one using peas and sliced green beans (for ds) and roasted red peppers for the mouth for us.

Savannah Grass - Very thinly sliced zucchini and yellow summer squash (tossed with olive oil, salt, peppers)

Wildebeast - Leftover rotisserie chicken 

Jungle Water - Lemonade with crushed (frozen) raspberries

*Dessert:*
Gooey logs with a satisfying crunch - Slice a banana (with peel on) put mini marshmellows, choco chips, and pretzels.  Wrap in tin foil.  Bake at 350 for 10 mins. Each with spoon!

*Activities:*
Listened to African music during meals and indoor activities
Safari outside - Hid animals outside and let her use the binoculars to find them and gather them 
Face paint - Painted face like tiger (got stuff at AC Moore)
Animal charades - Used animal cards and acted them animals out
Went to zoo and looked for the animals we saw


----------



## PookieB

Our first Disney family movie night! We watched Toy Story tonight and plan on watch 2 & 3 over the weekend. Ordered pizza, make Woody's lasso breadstick, Buzz's galactic punch and alien cupcakes.  I couldn't fit everything I wanted to do in one night. heh More to come!


----------



## Becc1

Monster's University

We kinda had a Monsters weekend   Started out Friday night with the movie, which we all loved!





Since we were already out past bedtime we decided to hang out a little longer and treated ourselves to frozen yogurt!





On Saturday we started the day out by doing the Monster's U craft at Lowes.  They made a cute chest, the kids had fun building it!













Back home we had our Monster's U lunch

Décor, I printed out the composites of the fraternities and sororities in the Scare Games and I bought a poster at the movies the night before.  The poster has Planes on the other side so already got something for our Planes theme night when it comes out in August 









Lunch, monster burgers and Monster's University mac and cheese













Dessert was Mike and Sulley cupcakes, I made these for our Monsters Inc theme night a couple of years ago.  My DS wanted to decorate them so I let him have at them, thought he did a pretty good job!





After lunch we made Monster's University ID badges and played a game that I had printed out from online.

















The next day we went to the Disney Store where my DD picked up 2 of her favorite characters from the movie!


----------



## Happy Elf

Becc1, your Monster University party looked like a lot of fun!  Where did you get the green monster plates?  We are planning a MU birthday party and those would be perfect.


----------



## Jkpark

Target $1 bins have Monsters U stuff right now. The party looked great. I also let my kids decorate out cupcakes. We had a similar weekend. We had our cupcakes Thursday night and watched Monsters Inc, went to Monsters U Friday and Lowes on Saturday.


----------



## Becc1

Happy Elf said:


> Becc1, your Monster University party looked like a lot of fun!  Where did you get the green monster plates?  We are planning a MU birthday party and those would be perfect.



I did get the plates and water bottles at Target!  I saw some cute stuff at Party City the other day too!


----------



## PookieB

So awesome Becc1!  We took DD to see the movie on Monday for her birthday. We liked it but Grace didn't like the screaming parts.  Heh


Our air conditioning broke again in the middle of the night last night.  So we are going over to the in laws to watch Toy story 2 and probably spend the night.


----------



## rjgtwilliams07

Awesome Monsters night!  Especially loved the burgers!  We're doing Snow White this week.  One of these days I'll get pictures uploaded...


----------



## Dittz

Thank you Becc1. I admit I totally stole your idea. We are going to the drive in tonight to see Monsters U so I made your burgers and ID cards!!!  Thank you for a wonderful idea. (Btw: this is the first time I have made activities and such to match our movie-looking forward to doing more and more elaborate ones as our count down to Disney next year)


----------



## PookieB

*Our menu. I misspelled galactic. :/ The punch was Blue Hawaiian Punch and lemonade. So good! 





Last night we watched Toy Story 2 and had leftover pizza, baked potatoes at Mr. Potatohead's Bar and peas. 





We hung some planets and made our Pizza Planet sign.





DD wearing her Jessie hat!





DD also had a Hamm costume from school. They did a Toy Story play. 





We made rocket ships.






Next movie night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## rjgtwilliams07

We have 21 Weeks until Disney so we're having a movie night tonight....Snow White! And since I'm so new to the boards, I can't post pictures until I have 10 posts. So I thought I would share our Menu to help boost my posts. 
Inspiration came from these boards, just tweaked the ideas to fit more my little eaters. 
Snow White Night:
Pretzel wrapped Smoked Sausages with Cheese
Cabbage (coleslaw, but just calling is cabbage sounds better)
Potatoes 
Apple Pie

Also got some craft store jewels so the kids can mine for jewels while we watch the movie.


----------



## PookieB

rjgtwilliams07 said:


> We have 21 Weeks until Disney so we're having a movie night tonight....Snow White! And since I'm so new to the boards, I can't post pictures until I have 10 posts. So I thought I would share our Menu to help boost my posts.
> Inspiration came from these boards, just tweaked the ideas to fit more my little eaters.
> Snow White Night:
> Pretzel wrapped Smoked Sausages with Cheese
> Cabbage (coleslaw, but just calling is cabbage sounds better)
> Potatoes
> Apple Pie
> 
> Also got some craft store jewels so the kids can mine for jewels while we watch the movie.



Sounds yummy and fun! Please post pics when you can!


----------



## Alysa

*Pookie* - The photo of the kids in their hats is super cute! Love the potato bar!
*Becc* - those monster burgers are awesome!


----------



## Becc1

Happy Elf said:


> Becc1, your Monster University party looked like a lot of fun!  Where did you get the green monster plates?  We are planning a MU birthday party and those would be perfect.





PookieB said:


> So awesome Becc1!  We took DD to see the movie on Monday for her birthday. We liked it but Grace didn't like the screaming parts.  Heh





rjgtwilliams07 said:


> Awesome Monsters night!  Especially loved the burgers!  We're doing Snow White this week.  One of these days I'll get pictures uploaded...





Dittz said:


> Thank you Becc1. I admit I totally stole your idea. We are going to the drive in tonight to see Monsters U so I made your burgers and ID cards!!!  Thank you for a wonderful idea. (Btw: this is the first time I have made activities and such to match our movie-looking forward to doing more and more elaborate ones as our count down to Disney next year)





Alysa said:


> *Pookie* - The photo of the kids in their hats is super cute! Love the potato bar!
> *Becc* - those monster burgers are awesome!




Thanks so much!  And please feel free to "steal" away, I have "borrowed" many of my ideas from here on the disboards, lol. In fact our movie night tonight's dinner is almost an exact copy of a previous posters


----------



## Snickals

Such awesome ideas!!!


----------



## fabulousfive

What fun ideas! I can't wait to go back and read them all.


----------



## TLSnell1981

Cute idea!





PrincessTigerLily said:


> Movie - Alice in Wonderland
> 
> Menu - Tea sandwiches (PB&J, ham & cheese, chicken salad)
> Juice boxes (tape on signs that say "Drink Me")
> Cookies (break and bake sugar cookies, use gel frosting to write "Eat
> Me")
> Cheshire cat smiles (slices of melon)
> And of course, a Happy Unbirthday cake!
> 
> Activity - Build a deck of cards house
> Make a caterpillar (styrofoam balls for body segments, toothpicks
> to stick them together, pipe cleaners for legs, googly eyes.  Have
> each family member decorate a body section with glitter glue,
> sequins, etc., then attach them all together!)


----------



## rjgtwilliams07

So excited to say that I finally hit 10 posts so now I can post some pictures!  Here's our Tangled Night! It also happened to fall on my birthday. 

Our table (we were at my parents house so I didn't go too extreme)






[/URL][/IMG]

Menu: Chicken Fried Steak in a Frying Pan (of course!) with Gravy, Ranch Roasted Potatoes, & Corn





[/URL][/IMG]

And since it was my birthday, we had cake. It was chocolate cake with purple frosting with purple & gold sprinkles. We had plans to decorate the cake with the sunburst using the gold sprinkles and ran out of time.





[/URL][/IMG]

Stay tuned....


----------



## rjgtwilliams07

Here's our Lion King night!

This is my goofy family! 




Menu: Side of Wildebeest (flank steak), Trees (broccoli) and Sticks (veggie sticks - an alternative to chips and my food allergy stricken son can eat them)




Dessert - Rocks & Grubs (made puppy chow using Kix cereal instead of Chex and added some sour gummy worms)


----------



## rjgtwilliams07

Ok, so this was a really fun night! The hubs wasn't too thrilled with the choice of movies, but the kids really love all the singing.  (and I do too!!)





Our basement is decorated and ready for some games and food. Notice any hidden Mickey's???




Movies and a hidden Mickey




Each one of us dressed up to represent a movie.  DD was "Beach Party" and I was "Disneyland" (since there's no pics of me, I have mouse ears on). We also had an activity that represented each movie. She's coloring a page of wild animals with Mickey stickers for "Animal Kingdom." 




DD & I made a campfire out of cardboard and red tissue paper for our "Camp Out" activity of making s'mores.  And Mickey is holding the beach ball for the "Beach Party" activity - family game of beach ball. 




Supper is served. 




DS is "Animal Kingdom" with a safari hat.  Had a whole outfit for him, but he took a tumble down the stairs before showtime so I didn't bother




The hubs was "Camp Out." Told him to put on his fisherman's vest and hat and instead he chose a plaid shirt. He said it looked "campy" and since he's a good sport, I didn't argue. 




DD can't find the last hidden Mickey (its on the horse!)




Love her face 




Know how I said there wasn't a pic of me? Guess I lied...forgot I took a pic of my shadow! Told ya I was wearing ears!


----------



## rjgtwilliams07

Tired of me yet? 

Peter Pan was accomplished at my parents house and I was so excited for this one, that I went all sorts of crazy!

Here's our table! Found the pirate table décor clearance at WalMart.  Bought the cheap plastic goblets at Dollar Tree along with some craft jewels. Used a glue gun to glue the jewels to the goblets. 

Menu: Pirate Ship Pizzas, Pirate Treasure (corn), Pirate Swords (fruit), Cannon Balls (chocolate chip cookie dough truffles), and Tick Tock Croc cake for dessert.




A good close up of the Tick Tock Croc cake and the goblets.
(got the "croc" at Dollar Tree, its actually a hat)




DD with her pirate patch




Drink for the evening - sea water with floating sapphires (sprite & blueberries)




Family Photo




Capt Hook sent us out on a hunt to find Peter Pan's hiding place. Don't know why, but I didn't take a picture of the map or Capt Hook's message. 
Here's the start of our treasure hunt




We started at Pirate's Cove (the house) and down towards the Indian Camps (the camper). Then around Mermaid Lagoon (pool) and across Croc's Creek (slide with blue tablecloth and Tick Tock Croc at the top) then on to Hangman's Tree to find Peter




We found Peter's hideout! And a treasure box!




Putting on the jewels (ring pops). Plus there was pirate coloring books, bandanas for the kids and a Tinkerbell stamp set.




Oh yeah...and Water Cannons!




I declared a water cannon war on the hubs!




Even my dad got in on the fun (very unlike him!)




We were drenched but it was so much fun! It was a few weeks ago now but DD still talks about how much fun she had that night!




Afterwards, I remembered that I forgot to take the Cannon Balls (truffles) out of the freezer and feast on them at supper time.  And they were soooo good. So here's a photo.


----------



## MommyBell08

rjgtwilliams07 said:


> Ok, so this was a really fun night! The hubs wasn't too thrilled with the choice of movies, but the kids really love all the singing.  (and I do too!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our basement is decorated and ready for some games and food. Notice any hidden Mickey's???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movies and a hidden Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each one of us dressed up to represent a movie.  DD was "Beach Party" and I was "Disneyland" (since there's no pics of me, I have mouse ears on). We also had an activity that represented each movie. She's coloring a page of wild animals with Mickey stickers for "Animal Kingdom."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD & I made a campfire out of cardboard and red tissue paper for our "Camp Out" activity of making s'mores.  And Mickey is holding the beach ball for the "Beach Party" activity - family game of beach ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supper is served.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS is "Animal Kingdom" with a safari hat.  Had a whole outfit for him, but he took a tumble down the stairs before showtime so I didn't bother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hubs was "Camp Out." Told him to put on his fisherman's vest and hat and instead he chose a plaid shirt. He said it looked "campy" and since he's a good sport, I didn't argue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD can't find the last hidden Mickey (its on the horse!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love her face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know how I said there wasn't a pic of me? Guess I lied...forgot I took a pic of my shadow! Told ya I was wearing ears!



LOVE LOVE LOVE Disney Sing along songs I am in love with the "its a small world" one. And we watch the Animal Kingdom one on the way to the zoo every time!


----------



## Mel8778

I love the idea of the countdown to a trip/cruise dinners!  So many great ideas!


----------



## paintnolish

Can't wait to use these ideas and add to the thread soon. Maybe it will ease post-trip sadness.


----------



## Becc1

Love the Sing Along Songs night!


----------



## Becc1

Tarzan Night





This theme night was spread out over 2 days because the first day we stayed at the water park longer than we usually do so all we had time for that night was dinner.









Dinner was wild boar chops (pork chops), monkey mashed potatoes and jungle vines (asparagus)













Banana splits for dessert









As a craft they painted birdhouses that reminded me of treehouses













Movie snacks

More jungle vines, tiger tails and animal crackers and  Jane's hat cookies that I tried to copy from DSNYCRZY but they did not come out nearly as great as hers!


----------



## rjgtwilliams07

Becc1 said:


> Tarzan Night
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner was wild boar chops (pork chops), monkey mashed potatoes and jungle vines (asparagus)




Asparagus as Jungle Vines and Banana Splits - LOVE IT!  Like the streamers with leaves too, what a nice touch! Looks like your kids had a blast


----------



## momminnie

I love this thread!Everyone is so creative! I would love to do this kind of things but my family would not be as enthused about it as i am. I still may do it one day just for me!


----------



## Hayliesmom

jngwright said:


> I found these ideas online:
> 
> Snow White Party Food Ideas:
> 
> *Flower Sandwiches: Make peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. Use flower shaped cookie cutters to turn them into cute shapes.
> 
> *Pink Mac & Cheese: Prepare regular macaroni and cheese. Add red or pink food coloring for pinkish color. I imagine this would look pretty gross!  But, hey!  We ate green mashed potatoes for a family fun night!
> 
> *Royal Pizza: Serve your child's favorite pizza (or have a variety of flavors).
> 
> *Princess Parfait: Put a layer of yogurt, granola, and fresh fruit into plastic cups. Repeat layers once or twice in each cup. Top with whipping cream.
> 
> *Dwarf Food (any miniature food: mini hot dogs, sandwiches, etc)
> *Apple Slices (served with caramel dip)
> *Fruit Trays
> *Ice Cream Sandwiches
> *Marshmallows (dipped in chocolate)
> *Ring Pop Candy
> *Princess Gummies
> 
> Snow White Party Drink Ideas:
> 
> *Fresh Juices
> *Poison Potion (pink lemonade)
> 
> A variation on PrincessTigerLily's game from page 3 is to core an apple, slice it, dip the slices in Orange Juice (to prevent browning) and tie the slice from a string from the ceiling.  Blindfold the player and have them try to bite the slice off the string.  We did this at chuch a few weeks ago, and hilarity ensued!!
> 
> Have a great family fun night!




Thank you for this!  Snow White is my daughter's favorite, and I'm a picky eater so the German food and apples was not appealing to me!


----------



## PookieB

Love Tangled and the frying pan!  Tarzan looks like fun too! 

We did Mulan tonight. I picked up Chinese take out. We made egg carton dragons and homemade fortune cookies. Those things are tough and take patience. I think I only had 3 come out right of 6. I was baking 2 at a time because they cool so fast and it's hard to shape them. They have to be spread really really thin to cook otherwise it's like a thin pancake and doesn't get hard. But they are good! The kids put on costumes and we watched the movie. Afterwards DD played Chinese checkers with my hubby while I put DS to bed. It was fun!  


























Next movie night...




I'll probably do lunch with this one.


----------



## JJ in wonderland

I just finished making something for DH and my movie night countdown for our first DL trip and I needed food ideas, so when I googled it I found this thread (then spent 3 days going threw the whole thing ) Everyone has done such great things I can not wait to borrow some ideas!! Since it is just the two of us (no kids) we are just doing food themes.

We wanted to do a weekly movie night, we had 6 weeks to pick movies for so we each choice 4 movies and I folded them up and randomly picked one for every Thursday. 






This is what I made to put the movies choices on..... 










I attached them still folded so we do not know which movie we will watch. Every Thursday when we finish our movie we will find out what next weeks movies will be.

DH hurt his back last week for our Country Bears movie night so I had to cut down on our food for our movie. But I quickly made a pulled pork, corn bread, and collard greens. For dessert I was supposed to make strawberry shortcakes but I did not have time to make biscuits because I had to pick up stuff for our DH's back.






Next week, Mary Poppins so I plan on making food items that can be found at the Jolly Holiday Cafe in DL. :


----------



## oopsiDAISY

JJ in wonderland said:


> I just finished making something for DH and my movie night countdown for our first DL trip and I needed food ideas, so when I googled it I found this thread (then spent 3 days going threw the whole thing ) Everyone has done such great things I can not wait to borrow some ideas!! Since it is just the two of us (no kids) we are just doing food themes.
> 
> We wanted to do a weekly movie night, we had 6 weeks to pick movies for so we each choice 4 movies and I folded them up and randomly picked one for every Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I made to put the movies choices on.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attached them still folded so we do not know which movie we will watch. Every Thursday when we finish our movie we will find out what next weeks movies will be.
> 
> DH hurt his back last week for our Country Bears movie night so I had to cut down on our food for our movie. But I quickly made a pulled pork, corn bread, and collard greens. For dessert I was supposed to make strawberry shortcakes but I did not have time to make biscuits because I had to pick up stuff for our DH's back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next week, Mary Poppins so I plan on making food items that can be found at the Jolly Holiday Cafe in DL. :



Love your countdown chain!  Here is a question for you (or anyone else that knows the answer)~ where did you get the Walt Disney font? How do you download it to your computer? Keep in mind I am pretty inept...if you could PM me with very detailed instructions I would be forever grateful!


----------



## dukehoopsfan

JJ in wonderland - just LOVE your countdown chain.  I am going to "borrow" this idea for our big family trip to WDW at Christmas!


----------



## JJ in wonderland

dukehoopsfan said:


> JJ in wonderland - just LOVE your countdown chain.  I am going to "borrow" this idea for our big family trip to WDW at Christmas!



Thanks! It would like so cute with green and red on the Mickey head and a santa hat for Christmas!


----------



## Jennifer84

You guys are so creative!!  Here's our first movie night.





Mermaid juice (blue gatorade), goldfish crackers





Ursula hotdogs





my ds looks like he's bored, but he was really having fun!





DD coloring her mermaid





My other DD





DS coloring his crab





We also had Velveta shells and blue jell-o, but I didn't get pictures of them for some reason


----------



## Suzanne74

I didn't see anything about Nemo on the front page

Quick clown fish "recipe" here 
http://spoonful.com/disney/top-litt...ry#carousel-id=photo-carousel&carousel-item=8

Spinach Squirt-ata
http://spoonful.com/recipes/spinach-squirt-tata

Nemo Bento box ideas
http://www.hungrygowhere.com/recipes/finding-nemo-bento-*aid-e3603f00/

Activity:
Make jellyfish to hang up by using paper plates folded in half, painted or markered and ribbon tapped to represent tentacles.


----------



## JJ in wonderland

So we had Mary Poppins night which my brother and his girlfriend joined us for. DH and I love this movie, last year for MNSSHP we dressed as Mary and Bert.









I themed the food to the Jolly Holiday Cafe in Disneyland to get ourselves ready for our first DL trip.

Since it was almost 100 degrees and I got home from work at 6 it kind of limited what I wanted to do. I really need to take the day off next week to prepare haha.

To drink I tried to make Practically Perfect punch, which was limeade with pomegranate juice mixed in.





For dinner Waldorf Chicken Salad and individual ham and cheese quiches..








Dessert I made chocolate spoons with cherry "sugar" and mini dipped caramel apples like kids eat at the fair.




(The apples I did not do a full dip just a little flavor on top)

and next week...


----------



## My2Qtz0205

Tonight was our first movie night counting down for our next trip, in August.  This is an impromptu trip, so we don't have many weeks to go!

On the menu was "Croque Monsier" (grilled cheese), green beans, and Enchanted Rose strawberry shortcake (got the idea from this thread).  My hair appointment ran much longer than I anticipated, or I would have remembered that I bought a special loaf of bread for these sandwiches.  I also forgot to clip a red rose from my flower bed for the centerpiece.  Ah, well.

Belle joined us for dinner!





Our "stained glass" craft





Table decorations came out of DD's room





My plate.  The adult's sandwiches had Baby Bell Swiss cheese (I am on WW, so anything to cut back), raspberry preserves, green onion, and chopped pecans on them.  DE-LISH!





Dessert





This Belle is not camera-friendly





Next week's movie is Lion King!  We will be at our vacation cottage, so it should be interesting.  Hope I remember to pack everything!


----------



## kayrosek

Love this thread. My kids and I have been looking at it a lot since we are going to start doing Disney Theme Family Nights. Since my kids are older I am going to borrow the idea of another Dis mom and let them each take turns planning theme nights. Tonight we are doing our first trial run that two of the girls are helping me pull together at the last minute. I'll be back to post pictures later.


----------



## Becc1

We had to have a Teen Beach Movie Night because my kids and my friends DDs were so excited about the premiere!





We started our celebration at the pool, temps here have been over 100 every day this week so there was no where we would have rather been than cooling off in the pool 









Dinner was Hawaiian BBQ pulled chicken sandwiches, chicken drumsticks, potato salad and fruit.

















Ocean water to drink!





Beach cupcakes for dessert, the girls did the decorating, they each had a step.  One frosted, one dipped the cupcake in the crushed graham crackers (sand) and the other placed the chocolate seashells on top!





Movie Snacks, goldfish, beach balls (cheese balls), flip flop cookies (that my friends DD decorated for me) and lobster and shark gummies.













I had printed out this Lingo Bingo game from online, you have to listen for the lines in the movie and try to get Bingo.  The game lasted like 10 minutes because it was just too hard to play and get into the movie.  The kids each got a beach ball as a prize!

We all really liked the movie, even DH who came in during the second half of the movie!  My DD is already asking if we will have a movie night for the sequel!


----------



## Zeebs

Suzanne74 said:


> I didn't see anything about Nemo on the front page
> 
> Quick clown fish "recipe" here
> http://spoonful.com/disney/top-litt...ry#carousel-id=photo-carousel&carousel-item=8
> 
> Spinach Squirt-ata
> http://spoonful.com/recipes/spinach-squirt-tata
> 
> Nemo Bento box ideas
> http://www.hungrygowhere.com/recipes/finding-nemo-bento-*aid-e3603f00/
> 
> Activity:
> Make jellyfish to hang up by using paper plates folded in half, painted or markered and ribbon tapped to represent tentacles.



They are fantastic I look forward to using those at some point,  many thanks.


----------



## Suzanne74

We have had 2 nights this week.  We are less than a month away and need to catch up!! Pretty simple and I have no pics 


Fantasia: 
We made wizard hats out of blue construction paper. Stapled them into a cone hat and cut out yellow moons and stars. The girls wore them with their red fleece christmas robes and turned them over for popcorn holders during the movie (got this idea from cozy cone popcorn holders.)

We ate Mickey waffles (I have the Belgium griddle)  and I made mops out of turkey bacon. I covered the outside of Dixie cups with brown paper and filled with blueberries for the buckets. 
Dessert was watermelon Mickey ears (I have the cookie cutter) and the popcorn. 

The Little Mermaid:
We made jellyfish out of paper plate and ribbon and lined them along our mantle before the movie. 
Dinner was warm crap dip with goldfish crackers surrounding the rim. We also had flounder fillets, shrimp scampi, coral (broccoli) and garlic bread shaped as mermaid tails. 
Dessert was a 9x12 glass Pyrex full of rainbow Swedish fish "swimming" in blue jello.


----------



## oopsiDAISY

We just hosted an Indiana Jones themed birthday party for our son.  

Decorations:
















Scavenger Hunt:













Archeological Dig:









Cake:





And my favorite picture from the 





And what party would be complete without mustaches?


----------



## atruemom8

Hope everyone's summer has been well. We just returned from the beach and will resume dinner and a movie since school is so close. ( Its how I make sure the family slows down at least once a week) We selected Oliver and company this week. I was wondering what you ladies could come up with. I did see the earlier post with Fagin's pick pocket sandwiches.                                              I am thinking they will make their own pizza pita pockets   I am just wanting to complete the meal.  Any thoughts?

In addition I am also looking for all of your insight. I am sad to say at 33 years old I have never been to Disney. Yet I am a huge Disney fan..( well I thought I was until I have seen some the boards out here)..LOL... I have seen on here where some of you do a dinner  and park planning or research to get the family prepared for a trip we are hoping for spring 2015.. it takes a while to save when there are 10 of us!!  I would love to have guidance on how to go about this. 
Thank you all.. much love


----------



## My2Qtz0205

atruemom8 said:


> Hope everyone's summer has been well. We just returned from the beach and will resume dinner and a movie since school is so close. ( Its how I make sure the family slows down at least once a week) We selected Oliver and company this week. I was wondering what you ladies could come up with. I did see the earlier post with Fagin's pick pocket sandwiches.                                              I am thinking they will make their own pizza pita pockets   I am just wanting to complete the meal.  Any thoughts?
> 
> In addition I am also looking for all of your insight. I am sad to say at 33 years old I have never been to Disney. Yet I am a huge Disney fan..( well I thought I was until I have seen some the boards out here)..LOL... I have seen on here where some of you do a dinner  and park planning or research to get the family prepared for a trip we are hoping for spring 2015.. it takes a while to save when there are 10 of us!!  I would love to have guidance on how to go about this.
> Thank you all.. much love



I don't think I've seen Oliver and Company, but I went through this entire thread and made a spreadsheet of all of the ideas.  Beside the pita pockets, I have "Big Apple Apple Bars" as the dessert.  The theme for decorations would be New York/Big Apple.

We have done a movie night with our park planning DVD as our movie.  You can make a pizza in the shape of Mickey's head, and maybe an ice cream sundae with Oreos as Mickey's ears for dessert.

HTH!


----------



## My2Qtz0205

First up: a trip to our local zoo!  We headed to the Africa section first.
























DD on safari in our backyard:




Mufasa hanging out on the swing:




Dinner:  "Zebra" steaks, Pride Rock baked potatoes, "Trees of Life" (broccoli)




Dessert: Rafiki's Banana Pudding Ice Cream Cupcakes (Weight Watchers recipe)




Our crafts.  I made the lion mask, DD made the giraffe mask all by herself (I cut the shape and the eye holes)





Next up is Alice in Wonderland!  I am excited because the kids haven't seen this one yet, and we will have breakfast with Alice & the Mad Hatter next month.


----------



## JJ in wonderland

DH and I watched jungle book this week.

Instead of making Indian we decided to buy. We started with Chilli Pakora  which is hot green chillies made into fritters, then I had Aloo Gobi and DH had Mushroom Mattar and roti.....





For dessert I made,
Baloos Eancy Ants Fruit salad with Indian Melon, Papaya, and Dragon Fruit 








and King Louis Mans Red Fire Banana Toffee Mousse ruin towers





Next week we go to France with the Aristocats!


----------



## My2Qtz0205

I am impressed by your adventurous eating. How was the fruit salad?


----------



## JJ in wonderland

The fruit salad was very good, I love dragon fruit but its pricey around here so any excuse to buy it  Indian melon is similar to honey dew.


----------



## rachael95

rjgtwilliams07 said:


> Tired of me yet?
> 
> Peter Pan was accomplished at my parents house and I was so excited for this one, that I went all sorts of crazy!
> 
> Here's our table! Found the pirate table décor clearance at WalMart.  Bought the cheap plastic goblets at Dollar Tree along with some craft jewels. Used a glue gun to glue the jewels to the goblets.
> 
> Menu: Pirate Ship Pizzas, Pirate Treasure (corn), Pirate Swords (fruit), Cannon Balls (chocolate chip cookie dough truffles), and Tick Tock Croc cake for dessert.



This was an awesome idea! Thank you so much for sharing. I love it. Definitely when DS is a few months older, I think we're going to be doing this. I love those pirate ship pizzas and the goblets. Such good ideas.


----------



## My2Qtz0205

JJ in wonderland said:


> The fruit salad was very good, I love dragon fruit but its pricey around here so any excuse to buy it  Indian melon is similar to honey dew.



May have to try that for our Jungle Book night.


----------



## oopsiDAISY

The Disney Insider had a great article today with Star Wars snack ideas and recipes. Thought I would share the article here for anyone interested in having a SW movie night.

http://blogs.disney.com/insider/articles/2013/07/30/celebrate-disney-fandom-with-star-wars-snacks/


----------



## JJ in wonderland

This week we did the AristoCats which was hard to decide what we were going to do because there isn't many food choices in the movie. 

For dinner we had Monte Cristos with an Arugula salad dressed with red onions and a quick vinaigrette.





Then dessert we had a Creme dela Creme de la Edgar which was the Grand Marnier Slushie from Epcot without the orange food coloring to keep it cream colored (which after a few works like a sleeping pill) and French macarons kittens...each was the color of the kitten with the inside being the color of their collar.








The pink came out red and the red came out pink but because of the flavors I just left it. The white had a sweetened raspberry filling, the orange were vanilla also with a marshmallow filling and the chocolate had an almond marshmallow filling.

Next week Alice in Wonderland (my favorite), I can not believe our trip is getting so close


----------



## Jkpark

JJ in Wonderland - can you share that slushy recipe? Sounds (and looks) delicious!!


----------



## JJ in wonderland

Jkpark said:


> JJ in Wonderland - can you share that slushy recipe? Sounds (and looks) delicious!!



Sure it was delicious 

1 part grand mariner 
1 part vodka (the stand uses grey goose, I had kettle one orange flavor on hand and it worked well)
1 part simple sugar (equal parts water and sugar heated until the sugar melts)
2 parts sweet and sour mix

Blend with ice and enjoy! 

In Epcot it's orange because they use food coloring but I left it out.


----------



## Jkpark

Thanks!!


----------



## My2Qtz0205

JJ, you make me nervous to post our theme night on Alice in Wonderland (tomorrow).  You do such a great job!


----------



## JJ in wonderland

My2Qtz0205 said:


> JJ, you make me nervous to post our theme night on Alice in Wonderland (tomorrow).  You do such a great job!



Aw thank you, I can't wait to se you pictures to get some ideas! I loved your safari for Lion King, your children looked like they had such a great time!


----------



## PookieB

JJ in Wonderland - Too cute! May be stealing some of those ideas! 

Not Disney but we celebrated Harry Potter's birthday on Wednesday as our movie night. We picked houses with with the sorting hat on. Wanted to make wands with card stock and glue but I ran out of time. We had a lot of fun! https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...393.1073741829.1050162673&type=1&l=47ad870c2f


----------



## My2Qtz0205

LOVE your Harry Potter night!  Where did you get the "floating" candlesticks?  Did you make the sorting hat?


----------



## PookieB

My2Qtz0205 said:


> LOVE your Harry Potter night!  Where did you get the "floating" candlesticks?  Did you make the sorting hat?



Thanks Dawn! The sorting hat I ordered from Amazon. The candlesticks I had are battery LEDs so I tied fishing line on the flame part and hung them from our light.


----------



## selesprincess

I cant beilve I just found this hehe. We did A few movie nights last trip and now were starting for this trip  We are starting with Lion King tommorow night ♥ Im so glad I found this board. You guys all do such great things. I look forward to sharing our pics as we do them as well


----------



## My2Qtz0205

Last night we did Alice in Wonderland.  I was excited because the kids hadn't seen that one yet, and we are having breakfast with Alice and the Mad Hatter on our trip in *17 days!*

No arts & crafts.  I tried to get DD to make some signs that said "this way", "that way", etc., but she was more interested in playing with her My Little Ponies.  

I dressed up the table with my Easter/spring decorations that are still on display in my china cabinet:  white rabbits and a pretty pitcher.  I also taped playing cards on the window.

A picture of the entire table:





Cheshire Cat smiles (Cheese Curls):





Queen of Hearts' watermelon chunks:





Tea sandwiches.  The butterflies are pb&j.  The flowers are cucumber and cream cheese.  The rabbits are chicken salad.  DS proclaimed this a very good dinner! 





Merry Unbirthday cake.  Not Weight Watchers friendly.





Rabbit food:





DD and I played croquet.  The boys were not interested in the movie and retreated upstairs. 





On Thursday we will do The Incredibles!  DS has been asking for this one, so he was excited to pull it out of the bag.


----------



## Alysa

truemom - for Oliver and Company we did linked sausages that Dodger steals and for the craft we did a New York sky scape. We've done almost all the Pixar and Disney feature films this year (6 left to go) plus a couple of Universal movies too. With a new baby I didn't have time to put them all up here but you can see them in my pre-trip report here if you need some ideas. It's been fun doing them 
We're doing a big family trip of 11 too! If you have any questions I'd be happy to help if I can, let me know!








Sorry about the unpretty photo. It may have been the most unattractive food pic I did. Because we did so many movies I just did one food and one craft for each one.

Daisy - great Indiana party!!! Sucha  good mom! 

Dawn - great job on the Lion King and Alice in Wonderland! 

Janine - I am in awe! The Indian food was an inspired idea! And the dessert looks fabulous!
The Monte Cristos, Creme dela Creme de la Edgar and French macaroons  are awesome too! Do you have a recipe for the macaroons?


----------



## JJ in wonderland

Alysa: Thanks, the macaron recipe was martha stewarts recipe from her website. The fillings I heated jam and added a little powder sugar, and the marshmallow one I just heated marshmallows and added a drop of almond extract and food coloring. It was my first attempt in making them and they were actually not as hard to make as you hear they are!

Dawn: I love your Alice in Wonderland night! The white rabbits were such a great idea and I love the "bread and (peanut)butterflies" sandwiches. I may steal your watermelon idea of the queen of hearts to go with her tarts .


----------



## jess1662

We started our countdown to Disney a couple of weeks ago and have had 4 movie nights so far. The boys LOVE them (and I confess that it's possible that I love them more than they do!)

Our first movie night was Lilo and Stitch (which none of us had ever seen). But we're doing breakfast at O'hana this year and I wanted to make sure they were appropriately excited about it 





We raided Dollar Tree for luau decorations, so it was pretty easy!





Our menu was pork skewers (okay, it was really steak... not much of a pork eater), sticky rice, Hawaiian rolls (of course). For dessert, we had tropical fruit and an ill-conceived attempt at molten lava cake. 





Ryan LOVED drinking out of the coconut cups 





We were really surprised at how much we loved the movie too!


----------



## jess1662

Our second movie night was A Bug's Life.





Our meal was picnic-themed. The menu was grape caterpillars, (pretzel) walking sticks, ladybug strawberries, spider webs, a poo poo platter (burgers), and of course, bug juice to drink.

























We made antennae before the meal, so we could eat in true bug-style.


----------



## FloridaDreaming

jess1662 said:


> Our second movie night was A Bug's Life.
> 
> http://s171.photobucket.com/user/jess1662/media/Disney13Countdown109.jpg.html



Your movie nights look so fun! I love the movie ticket. Absolutely adorable!


----------



## PookieB

Jess those are so awesome and cute!


----------



## oopsiDAISY

We had a Country Bears movie night this weekend.  In an effort to save for our cruise next year, I promised DH I would scale back on the amount of $$$ I spend on movie nights. I did good with this one!  I was able to decorate with "found" items. 

The invitation was a bit of a printer fail.  It was supposed to be red and white gingham with a "real" picture of the movie cover...this is what our printer gave us: 





Decorations:





We used our camping dishes and jelly jars:





The food was FANTASTIC!  I used the Whispering Canyon cornbread recipe from allears.net to add a little magic to the menu. 





DH slow cooked the ribs on the smoker:





Some pictures of the kids enjoying dinner:








DH was supposed to play the guitar for our sing along activity, but he injured a tendon in his arm last week working in the yard. We ended up all sitting on the living room floor together, singing "campfire" songs with no accompaniment. It was still fun.  We sang; Working on a Railroad, O Suzanna, Do Your Ears Hang Low, and Home on the Range.  The kids got a kick out of how silly these songs are. (I had printed up ALL the words to them.) No pictures, since it was just us sitting in the floor singing. 

For dessert we enjoyed this bowl of goodness:





And our next movie night:


----------



## MissHippy

This is the most inspiring thread!! 
I want to play too  

We are going to DL in November. I'm thinking of doing a theme night once a week from this Saturday. The only thing is, my DD is a teenager, so I don't want it to be too 'kiddie'. Any suggestions for theming for older kids? 

I threw the idea out tonight and DD and DH were reluctantly keen..They tolerate my obsession with Disney  My DD asked if we could start with The Princess and The Frog theme, her favourite Disney movie. Who am I to say no ...I can't wait to do this! I will post pics of course, but I'd love to hear  everyones suggestions for older kid theming too...TIA


----------



## oopsiDAISY

MissHippy said:


> This is the most inspiring thread!!
> I want to play too
> 
> We are going to DL in November. I'm thinking of doing a theme night once a week from this Saturday. The only thing is, my DD is a teenager, so I don't want it to be too 'kiddie'. Any suggestions for theming for older kids?
> 
> I threw the idea out tonight and DD and DH were reluctantly keen..They tolerate my obsession with Disney  My DD asked if we could start with The Princess and The Frog theme, her favourite Disney movie. Who am I to say no ...I can't wait to do this! I will post pics of course, but I'd love to hear  everyones suggestions for older kid theming too...TIA



My oldest is 14, and let me tell you, she loves them all!  I wouldn't worry about trying to gear it towards a specific age.  You may want to taylor the activites, but not the movies. Disney movies are classics, no matter the age.  BTW, Princess and the Frog is my DD 14's favorite Disney movie too!


----------



## Kinderchick

Does anyone have ideas for a "Planes" theme night to coincide with the movie release? Thinking of catching a matinee then doing dinner and activities after. It's hard without seeing the movie first.


----------



## JJ in wonderland

Jess and oopsidaisy what cute ideas! I loved them 





Kinderchick said:


> Does anyone have ideas for a "Planes" theme night to coincide with the movie release? Thinking of catching a matinee then doing dinner and activities after. It's hard without seeing the movie first.



That is hard without seeing the movie but how about plane trays to serve the food like you used to get on a flight.


----------



## My2Qtz0205

Kinderchick said:


> Does anyone have ideas for a "Planes" theme night to coincide with the movie release? Thinking of catching a matinee then doing dinner and activities after. It's hard without seeing the movie first.



You can probably find inexpensive plane kits at the craft store, or you can make paper airplanes or planes out of Popsicle sticks.


----------



## teesott

I started a thread about this but thought I would also ask here.  

How about a Disney Villain-theme night?!?!  I would love to do this at Halloween time.  All I have for now is Captain Hook's chicken planks and the Evil Queen's apple cupcakes with Poison to drink.  

Ideas please!!!  We start our Disney Dinners on Sept 4th (first day of school) and they will go weekly until December 10th, when we leave for Disney.


----------



## My2Qtz0205

teesott said:


> I started a thread about this but thought I would also ask here.
> 
> How about a Disney Villain-theme night?!?!  I would love to do this at Halloween time.  All I have for now is Captain Hook's chicken planks and the Evil Queen's apple cupcakes with Poison to drink.
> 
> Ideas please!!!  We start our Disney Dinners on Sept 4th (first day of school) and they will go weekly until December 10th, when we leave for Disney.



Cruella De'Ville's hot dogs
Syndrome's Spaghetti Salad
Jafar's curly fries
Ursula's octo-dogs


----------



## My2Qtz0205

My2Qtz0205 said:


> You can probably find inexpensive plane kits at the craft store, or you can make paper airplanes or planes out of Popsicle sticks.



Family Fun had an airplane craft on their website today.


----------



## My2Qtz0205

Tonight is our next-to-last movie night before our trip!  Tonight it was The Incredibles, one of DS's favorite movies.

Menu:





Decorations:





Activity:





Dinner:




"Hero" subs, Dash's Fast Food Fries, Violet's Disappearing Fruit Salad, and Frozone's Root Beer Floats

The kids decided to make our (2012) planning DVD our last movie night.  I wish I had ordered a 2013 version, but I didn't think I had enough time.  That movie night will be the night before we leave!


----------



## rachael95

teesott said:


> I started a thread about this but thought I would also ask here.
> 
> How about a Disney Villain-theme night?!?!  I would love to do this at Halloween time.  All I have for now is Captain Hook's chicken planks and the Evil Queen's apple cupcakes with Poison to drink.
> 
> Ideas please!!!  We start our Disney Dinners on Sept 4th (first day of school) and they will go weekly until December 10th, when we leave for Disney.



Si and Am's catch (goldfish in a bowl)
Gaston's pork shank and Lefou brew
Queen of Hearts cakes

Here is a list of Disney Villains that might help too http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disney_Villains


----------



## MissHippy

We had our first theme dinner last night. I went with Princess and the Frog at my DD's request....It was a bit of a challenge to theme it, 
The girl at my local craft store didn't even know what Mardi Gras beads were 
Lucky we had a few from our time in POFQ, everything else I just did purple and a bit of green thrown in..
I will post photo's tonight..

Have I said how much I love this thread


----------



## verleniahall

PrincessTigerLily said:


> NHDisneylover, LOVE these ideas!  You and your kids are very creative!  My goal is to write all of these great ideas onto 4x6 cards and put them into a file box so I can pull one out whenever we need a Disney pick-me-up!
> 
> Just to add, I think it would be fun to make baklava for "Aladdin" night! /QUOTE]
> 
> Great Idea! I would have never thought of using index cards! just bought some for cheep with the back to school sale!
> 
> Thanks again for the great idea


----------



## verleniahall

mommyof2princesses said:


> Anyone doing any of the themes lately?
> 
> We did Pinochio, but I didn't do it great.  We just did Italian food and dessert, made some puppets and watched the movie.  The kids were disappointed after all the fun with Peter Pan and Snow White!  So, I need to make up for it tomorrow with Finding Nemo.
> 
> We are doing fish sticks...(dd4 said we are in the Fish are food, not friends club! ), mac -n cheese with goldfish sprinked on top, decorating the tv room with fish, jellyfish ect. making paper plate dorys.  I as thinking of getting  a smalle stuffed nemo at disney store and play Find the Nemo!  They would like that!



Walmart has some Goldfish Mac and Cheese! The noodles are actual fish. My Dh and I ate a whole box of it. It was actually really good!


----------



## verleniahall

Becc1 said:


> Yesterday we had our Peter Pan theme day/night.  I had to switch our dinner to lunch because of Christian's baseball game being switched around but it all worked out.  Decor was mostly some Peter Pan toys and books of the kids along with a few printouts and Emily had fun placing some skull and crossbones cutouts on the walls all over the downstairs. The kids started off with watching the movie, movie snacks were popcorn and fairy wands (chocolate covered pretzel rods).  I snuck out towards the end to get lunch ready which was french bread pirate ships and fruit kabob swords.  After lunch the kids did some crafts, they painted treasure chests and colored swords.  We then took a break and headed over to Christian's baseball game, I took along some Peter Pan coloring pages for them to do while there. After the game we came home, had crocodile cupcakes with cannonballs (chocolate ice cream balls covered in sprinkles or smashed oreo cookies) and we played the Peter Pan game I printed out from online.




Another way to make cannonballs would be to make peanutbutter balls (buckeye balls) and then rolling them in crushed cookies


----------



## verleniahall

Ok. After 13+ Hours, NON STOP, And abotu 8 hours of sleep, I am on page 138! So many great ideas!! Once I'm COMPLETELY DONE, I will post about the couple that we have had, but none of them compete with you guys! They are all fantastic!


----------



## emmyannttu

Wow! These are awesome ideas!!!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## MissHippy

Here are some photo's from our first theme night last week. It was Princess and The Frog theme (requested by DD). The family thought I was crazy and weren't into it to begin with, but they were really into it on the night and keep asking what the next theme will be.. It was so much fun, planning etc. The only problem I had was finding theme items for it. I ended up using the Mardi Gras beads I kept from our trip to Port Orleans French Quarter and I made up some quick lily pad place mats...All in all it was a fun dinner. DH is away this week, so our next theme dinner is going to be next week. 











http://www.flickr.com/photos/100376636@N04/9527738504/[/IMG


[IMG]http://www.flickr.com/photos/100376636@N04/9527745176/


----------



## MissHippy

oops my pictures didn't upload  I will try again after work


----------



## JJ in wonderland

Wow I feel like its been so long since our last night and I still had not posted it...Alice in Wonderland and now we are getting ready to leave tomorrow at 4 am 

For dinner we did a quick White Rabbit Garden Salad, Stuffed Mushrooms, and Mock Turtle soup with Oyster crackers....











For dessert Queen of Tarts card tarts, Card shaped fruit skewers, eat me cakes, and Unbirthday Cake....














I had so many other ideas but there is just the two of us like drink me shots in vials, my chocolate tea set, and chocolate tea cups with ice cream which I have done before but I can not pull up my other pictures for some reason.


----------



## verleniahall

Hey everyone! I need some menu ideas for these movies
(FYI: I have a seafood/iodine allergy)

* Bedknobs & Broomsticks
* George of the Jungle
* High School Musical 2 & 3
* Homeward Bound
* Ice Princess
* The Princess Diaries 2 
(the only thing i came up with was pear flavored popcorn)
* The Santa Clause 2 & 3
* The Black Cauldren
* Halloweentown 
* Halloweentown II
* Halloweentown High
* Return to Halloweentown
* Newsies
* Pirates of the Carribean 4
* Beauty & The Beast: Enchanted Christmas



Thanks everyone!


----------



## MissHippy

Ok, I think I've finally worked out how to post pics on here 

My version of Po Boys...





[/url]
IMG_7909 by MissHippy71, on Flickr[/IMG]
Paprika Rice with Chorizo. (I don't like spicy food and everything I Googled looked too spicy, so I just made this instead. It was surprisingly good)





[/url]
IMG_7907 by MissHippy71, on Flickr[/IMG]

Princess Tiana's Tiara Sugar Cookies





[/url]
IMG_7906 by MissHippy71, on Flickr[/IMG]

Prince Naveen Cuppies





[/url]
IMG_7908 by MissHippy71, on Flickr[/IMG]

Tiana's Jewells.





[/url]
IMG_7905 by MissHippy71, on Flickr[/IMG]

Thumbs up from the family 





[/url]
IMG_7912 by MissHippy71, on Flickr[/IMG]

The table. 





[/url]
IMG_7911 by MissHippy71, on Flickr[/IMG]

My DD who was NOT into this at all (she thought it was 'dorky' ) loved it so much she has been telling me every day what the next theme should be. 

Thanks to everyone who previously posted ideas and pictures on here. The ideas and inspiration are amazing  Can't wait to see more theme night dinners on here


----------



## MissHippy

JJ in wonderland said:


> Wow I feel like its been so long since our last night and I still had not posted it...Alice in Wonderland and now we are getting ready to leave tomorrow at 4 am
> 
> For dinner we did a quick White Rabbit Garden Salad, Stuffed Mushrooms, and Mock Turtle soup with Oyster crackers....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dessert Queen of Tarts card tarts, Card shaped fruit skewers, eat me cakes, and Unbirthday Cake....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had so many other ideas but there is just the two of us like drink me shots in vials, my chocolate tea set, and chocolate tea cups with ice cream which I have done before but I can not pull up my other pictures for some reason.



LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! Those eat me cakes are awesome!


----------



## starbound25

great ideas and pics everyone!

We did Pocahontas night this past friday.

For our meal we had a Thanksgiving feast (sort of) my girls don't like Turkey haha so I bought deli turkey and made turkey sandwiches, with mashed potatoes, cranberry sauce, popcorn, rolls, corn.
for dessert we just had vanilla ice cream and chocolate sauce  I couldn't come up with something else!

Activities

we made Indian head dresses
& Dreamcatchers (template and instructions on disney.com) they came out awesome and took a good amount of time
then watched the movie!
41 days until our trip!!!!!


----------



## mickbrett

Thank you thank you! Just what I was looking for. Will get creative so I can add some ideas soon. Jo


----------



## MissHippy

Can anyone help me with idea for a Hunger Games theme dinner? I know it's not Disney, but my DD has asked for this theme for our next night...I have no idea.


----------



## rachael95

MissHippy said:


> Can anyone help me with idea for a Hunger Games theme dinner? I know it's not Disney, but my DD has asked for this theme for our next night...I have no idea.



I did a couple hunger games type things for a college function we held.  I bought a Dollar Store bow and arrow set and then set up a hula hoop as the target to shoot through. You can also make mini- parachutes out of aluminum foil and construction paper to use as candy or food containers. Check Pinterest for ideas though. There are a million of them for it.


----------



## DisneyChef

You could do a capital style feast win lots of food, and cute cupcakes and punch for dessert.  You could do a mini reaping for a prize. And play the sip game while watching the movie.  You can make up your own rules for the sip game, but here are some examples.  Whenever someone says "the hunger games" take 3 sips (of whatever drink you like)
Whenever you see Effie with a new color of hair, take 1 sip
Take 2 sips every time you see the mockingjay pin
Take 1 sip every time katniss hears a canon in the arena.
Etc... You get the idea you can change it up however you like.  See who has drunk the most/ least by the end of the movie, it's a really fun way to interact with the movie!


----------



## MissHippy

Fantastic ideas 
Thanks  And thanks from DD too


----------



## heatherbynum

jess1662 said:


> Our second movie night was A Bug's Life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our meal was picnic-themed. The menu was grape caterpillars, (pretzel) walking sticks, ladybug strawberries, spider webs, a poo poo platter (burgers), and of course, bug juice to drink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We made antennae before the meal, so we could eat in true bug-style.



I love it! So cute! How did you do the spider webs?


----------



## tzolkin

Any Roger Rabbit ideas?

My siblings and I used to watch it all the time as kids, but nothing pops out at me.

I just saw that it is available on Netflix and my kids are old enough to enjoy it now so I thought I would add it to our movie night list.

Sometimes we do a whole themed evening, but even just something simple, like a fun snack, would work.


----------



## oopsiDAISY

Last weekend we had our Lion King movie night. It was a lot of fun. 

Invitation:





Decorations were a challenge. I found this cloth remnant for cheap at Walmart. It is technically jungle, but I went with it anyhow:









Carnivorous Turkey Legs:




Crunchy-Yet-Satisfying Grub Salad:





Pride Rock Potatoes:





Jungle Juice (AKL recipe):





I used a poem from a PP for the safari:





Since it is a blurry picture, here is what it says:

Come Search For Us!
Where lions roar and monkey's swing;
Where Simba just can't wait to be King!
Where HAKUNA MATATA means No Worry;
So relax, take you time, we're not in a hurry.
Grab your binoculars, and for Rafiki a banana,
Let's go on safari in our backyard Savanna.

DS wanted to dress for the occasion:





And he made DD dress a little, too:





On safari:





And the spoils of the hunt:





After the safari, we headed back inside for the movie and some of Rafiki's Banana Pudding:





Remember the jungle elements I used for this movie night? Well, guess what movie DS drew from the jar for next month...





So yeah...next month's movie night just may look a lot like this one.


----------



## HappyGal

Wow!  That looks amazing!  You're such a cool mom!


----------



## JJ in wonderland

Oopsidaisy, I love your lion king ideas! Your ds looked so cute dressed for the safari, I'm glad his sister was willing to dress the part for him


----------



## rachael95

tzolkin said:


> Any Roger Rabbit ideas?
> 
> My siblings and I used to watch it all the time as kids, but nothing pops out at me.
> 
> I just saw that it is available on Netflix and my kids are old enough to enjoy it now so I thought I would add it to our movie night list.
> 
> Sometimes we do a whole themed evening, but even just something simple, like a fun snack, would work.



The few things that I thought of was that you could make a spicy dip for the dip the judge uses.  Maybe buffalo dip. 

Also bar food since there is the bar scene and some bar type food when Jessica performs.


----------



## Caseheidi

For a Roger Rabbit activity, how about setting up a room in your house as a crime scene that the kids need to solve? You could have clues that lead to different characters in the movie (so many to choose from) or possibly other rooms for more clues. Maybe kind of like a scavenger hunt? You could even make your own little caroon looking cab for the kids to travel from room to room out of a card board box.


----------



## Jackiemarie21

Hi!  I have been following along this thread for months and have had so many great ideas from all of you!  We have been doing Movie Nights every two weeks or so for the past few months and they have been so much fun.  We don't eat in the dining room often but we always do for movie night and DD loves it!  Its really special family time.  Thanks for all the inspiration!

Here are some pics from our two most recent movie nights:

Winnie the Pooh

For dinner we had Tigger Tails (corn dogs) Pooh's Puffed tators (tator tots) Rabbit's Harvest (carrots, celery, strawberries, raspberries, black berries) and Piglets Pumpkin Whoopie Pies.  It was a great meal!  After dinner we watched the movie, which my DD LOVED!  She had never seen anything Winnie the Pooh and she thought it was great!  I made her a Winnie the Pooh dress for our recent trip to WDW and she wore it that night!  Since DD is only 2 we really didn't do any activities, just dinner and the movie.



























Last night we did The Muppets!  This was such a fun movie!  DH really loved it! 
We had The Swedish Chef's Swedish meatballs over noodles, Its Not Easy Being Green Peas, Animal's tye-dye bread, and Rainbow connection jello. 





















 I usually do more decorations, but the food for this one took so long a few stuffed animals were all I could do!


----------



## Dittz

Jackiemarie21 said:


> Animal's tye-dye bread



May I ask how you made the bread?  Thanks!


----------



## emilyinmichigan

I've been reading this giant thread over the last week and just wanted to thank all the awesome Mom's for these fabulous ideas!!  We have 12 weeks until we leave and started our first Family Movie Night last Friday.  The kids (6 & 4) were super excited!  I will try to remember to take pics and share our menus to keep adding to the magic.  Thanks again Mama's!!


----------



## Jackiemarie21

Dittz said:


> May I ask how you made the bread?  Thanks!



Sure!  I used this recipe I found on pintrest:
http://theartisticfarmer.blogspot.com/2012/10/soft-rainbow-sandwich-bread.html
I really liked the taste of the bread, it was a good recipe, but if you have a favorite bread recipe I am sure you can apply the same concept.  I used gel food coloring which made the bread a deeper color.  It was time consuming but very fun!  My DD and DH had french toast with the leftovers this morning!


----------



## jdcthree

Jackiemarie21 said:


> Last night we did The Muppets!  This was such a fun movie!  DH really loved it!
> We had The Swedish Chef's Swedish meatballs over noodles, Its Not Easy Being Green Peas, Animal's tye-dye bread, and Rainbow connection jello.



Your bread and jello look amazing!  The whoopie pies look tasty, too.  I've never tried pumpkin whoopie pies.


----------



## verleniahall

I have been working on all of my Disney Movie Night Cards; I amover 200 cards now!


----------



## Sparkly

I had myself an impromptu Disney theme night, based on The Fox And The Hound.

For dinner I had chicken wrapped in bacon with cheese in rice and peas (Farmyard theme I guess? Since the farmer keeps chickens), I watched the movie and then played some of the little games on the DVD for an activity. It was fun and a nice way to spend a Tuesday night.


----------



## Jackiemarie21

jdcthree said:


> Your bread and jello look amazing!  The whoopie pies look tasty, too.  I've never tried pumpkin whoopie pies.



Thanks they were really time consumeing but lots of fun.  DD had never had jello before so it was fun to watch her try it.

Pumpkin whoopie pies are really good!  Perfect for fall.


----------



## Disneychica18

Love this thread. We are 60 days out and having our first movie not tonight. We are starting out with Tangled. We are going to do movie night on our 50,40,30,20,10, ,5 and 1 day marks. We have picked Beauty and the Beast, Peter Pan, Sleeping Beauty, Toy Story, Tangled,Mary Poppins, Lion King and Cinderella. I let my two DD's pick the movies.  If you have any suggestions feel free to share. I am gng to try to go thru this entire over the next few days.


----------



## coconutsunshine

Jackiemarie21 said:


> Thanks they were really time consumeing but lots of fun.  DD had never had jello before so it was fun to watch her try it.
> 
> Pumpkin whoopie pies are really good!  Perfect for fall.



The whoopie pies look sooo yummy, would you mind sharing the recipe?


----------



## Jackiemarie21

coconutsunshine said:


> The whoopie pies look sooo yummy, would you mind sharing the recipe?



Sure here you go:
http://dreamydesserts.blogspot.com/2008/10/pumpkin-whoopie-pies-with-creamy-cream.html

I have made them twice and they are a family favorite for sure!  I use regular sugar though, not splenda as the recipe calls for.


----------



## coconutsunshine

Jackiemarie21 said:


> Sure here you go:
> http://dreamydesserts.blogspot.com/2008/10/pumpkin-whoopie-pies-with-creamy-cream.html
> 
> I have made them twice and they are a family favorite for sure!  I use regular sugar though, not splenda as the recipe calls for.



Thank you  I can't wait to try these, my family loves everything pumpkin!


----------



## abigailsmommy

WOW!!!  I've been reading over this thread for 2 days straight now & my eyes hurt.  You moms are impressive!  You're making me look bad! 
My daughter & I leave for WDW in 32 days (yay!), and I've created a countdown for her for the last 20 days.  She's almost 5--we'll be celebrating her birthday in WDW--so of course she's in love with every Disney princess!  One of the things on our countdown is a princess tea party.  I had planned on doing this after school one afternoon (I have to work while she's there so most of the prep will be done the night before), so it wouldn't be a meal.  I'll just pack her a light lunch for school & then we'll have this when we get home.  I wanted to have each princess represented in the food or drink, and I need some help!  Here's what I have so far:

Snow White's apples
Belle's Brie Wrap
Jasmine's Hummus
Tiana's Frog eggs (green grapes)
Ariel's goldfish
Cinderella's tea (lemonade)
Mulan's fortune cookies
Pocahontas' berries of the earth
Rapunzel's braid (braided bread)

I still need Aurora & Merida!  There was something I read in an earlier post about toothpicks in the food & telling kids "don't touch the spindle!"  I thought that could be cute on the brie.  I feel like it's so much food!  So maybe I should do some kind of meat for Merida and make this a dinner??  Any suggestions would be so helpful!


----------



## abigailsmommy

We're not having a party for my daughter's 5th birthday this year because we'll be in WDW celebrating.  But when we come home I'm going to have a little celebration at her school.  She wants a Rapunzel theme.  I'm going to get black paper plates for the kids & attach a black handle made of cardstock to make little frying pans for them to eat off of.  I still don't know if I'm going to get a cake made or cupcakes (if anyone knows of any cute ones I'd love to see your ideas!).  As a party favor I got some light brown gift bags and attached a thread braid to the top of each one with a purple ribbon at the bottom...so it looks like the braid is coming out of the inside of the bag.  I'm ordering some stickers with the sun background that will say something along the lines of "Thanks for making my birthday the Best Day Ever!"  I got these adorable watercolor paint palettes from the Dollar Tree to put inside.  But I don't know what else to put in it!  I've thought about Tangled fruit snacks, Tangled stickers, or even buying those small Pascal's they have at the Disney store (although that would be a bit expensive).  Any other ideas??


----------



## abigailsmommy

And now I'm going to have 3 posts in a row!  Sorry!  I just thought of something else.  For my daughter's 3rd birthday she wanted a Jessie party (from Toy Story 2 & 3).  I don't know how to upload pictures, I'm sorry!
So here's what I did:
Alien Slime (green jello)
Jessie's hat cookies
Bullseye's Hay (sliced carrots)
Lotso's teddy grahams (I called them something else but I don't remember!)
The cake was 2 layers with cow print made of fondant & a brown fondant 3 that looked like rope
The party favors were Toy Story bubbles, Jessie popcorn, Toy Story stickers, & green army men wrapped up in a bandana.  They also got a bag of "trail mix" which was chex mix.
I also set up 2 arts & craft tables.  One just had a bunch of crayons & different print out coloring pages of Jessie, Woody, & Bullseye.  The other table was create your own Potato Head.  I cut out potato heads, noses, ears, hats, bows, lips, hair, glasses, & mustaches before the party (I used foam pieces from Michael's).  I also had different kinds & sizes of googly eyes, as well as little puff balls for decoration.  It turned out really cute!
I also had stacks of hay in the corner with a bandana on it & Jessie & Woody sitting on top.  I took a picture of each child sitting with them.


----------



## PookieB

We had a very quick movie night 2 weeks ago. 101 Dalmatians  I made hot dogs "bones" and "puppy chow".


----------



## PookieB

Jackiemarie21 said:


> Hi!  I have been following along this thread for months and have had so many great ideas from all of you!  We have been doing Movie Nights every two weeks or so for the past few months and they have been so much fun.  We don't eat in the dining room often but we always do for movie night and DD loves it!  Its really special family time.  Thanks for all the inspiration!
> 
> Here are some pics from our two most recent movie nights:
> 
> Winnie the Pooh
> 
> For dinner we had Tigger Tails (corn dogs) Pooh's Puffed tators (tator tots) Rabbit's Harvest (carrots, celery, strawberries, raspberries, black berries) and Piglets Pumpkin Whoopie Pies.  It was a great meal!  After dinner we watched the movie, which my DD LOVED!  She had never seen anything Winnie the Pooh and she thought it was great!  I made her a Winnie the Pooh dress for our recent trip to WDW and she wore it that night!  Since DD is only 2 we really didn't do any activities, just dinner and the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night we did The Muppets!  This was such a fun movie!  DH really loved it!
> We had The Swedish Chef's Swedish meatballs over noodles, Its Not Easy Being Green Peas, Animal's tye-dye bread, and Rainbow connection jello.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually do more decorations, but the food for this one took so long a few stuffed animals were all I could do!



Super cute!!!


----------



## Brieautiful

I love all of these ideas!! We are doing the Aristocats this week and I was going to have the activity be painting. Painting portraits of each other or something. Any suggestions for food???? I have picky eaters!


----------



## Sorsha

Brieautiful said:


> I love all of these ideas!! We are doing the Aristocats this week and I was going to have the activity be painting. Painting portraits of each other or something. Any suggestions for food???? I have picky eaters!



Creme de la Creme a la Edgar?

On the DVD at about the 12 mins mark, Edgar starts with milk, then adds nutmeg, vanilla, cinnamon and sugar (I'm omitting the sleeping pills of course LOL).

Could make this and drink it from tea cups, or even make a vanilla pudding with the spices added if the kiddos might be more receptive to that.

A baguette or croissants

Cream puffs

Au Gratin Potatoes

Steamed or baked fresh fish filets? (Cats love fish)


----------



## oopsiDAISY

This past weekend we had our Jungle Book movie night. Decorations were a LOT like our decor from last month's Lion King movie night...but I knew that would be a problem when they were drawn back to back.  

Invitation:





Decorations:





Yummy Food! Mowgli's Mango Chicken and Kaa Breadsticks:





Baloo's (blurry) Berries and Cream





Fun with Barrel of Monkeys:

















Dessert was King Louie's Banana Cream Pie:









And our next movie night:





But before that...  We go to Disney in just 3 DAYS!!! Not a full week at Disney, but 7 days in Orlando with this sprinkling of Disney magic:

*one day in the parks
*Downtown Disney
*Blizzard Beach
*Chip and Dale Campfire at Fort Wilderness

So, enough  to be excited!!!!


----------



## 2Pirates2Princesses

I love everyone's creative Disney theme night ideas  We were at WDW this past May and don't plan on going back for awhile (we have a new baby on the way ), so doing some themed dinner/movie nights would be a perfect way to keep the magic going in our house until our next Disney trip! I am taking some notes on ideas for doing a Mulan night this weekend and a Dumbo night the following weekend.


----------



## soler

Great Jungle Book movie night!
We started our movie nights a while back and there is so much inspiration here!


----------



## oopsiDAISY

This past weekend we FINALLY had our Lilo and Stitch movie night. I say FINALLY because this movie has been in the jar we draw from since April 2012, and I have had the decorations since that very same summer.   So, I was beyond excited to FINALLY do this one! 

Invitation:





Decorations:









Food next... Fruit Kabobs:





Pina Coladas:





Hawaiian Haystacks and Sweet Bread:





Limbo was the activity:













DH and I DID limbo...but there was a NO PICTURES rule.  

Dessert was Sandy Beaches:





And our next movie night theme:





BRAVE

As a bonus, we had DVR'd Toy Story of Terror. So Sunday, we settled in with this tasty snack and watched that:





*Hot cocoa with marshmallows in the mug.


----------



## Brieautiful

Aristocats movie went great. Unfortunately no pictures. Also did aspirated of the Caribbean movie night. We had pizza boats, pirate teeth (corn) and made pirate hats out of newspaper. Now we picked Nightmare Before Christmas and my daughter LOvEs this movie but I have absolutely no ideas for it. I looked through this thread but couldn't find anything. The one I found had a link to pictures but it no longer worked. So if anybody has any ideas for Nightmare Before Christmas, please help me out! Thanks so much!


----------



## FrugalFashionista

Brieautiful said:


> Aristocats movie went great. Unfortunately no pictures. Also did aspirated of the Caribbean movie night. We had pizza boats, pirate teeth (corn) and made pirate hats out of newspaper. Now we picked Nightmare Before Christmas and my daughter LOvEs this movie but I have absolutely no ideas for it. I looked through this thread but couldn't find anything. The one I found had a link to pictures but it no longer worked. So if anybody has any ideas for Nightmare Before Christmas, please help me out! Thanks so much!



You could use crescent rolls and make hot dog mummies, hot apple cider for witches brew, and have pumpkin king pie


----------



## lovingeire

Ooooo, Nightmare before Christmas is on my list too as my oldest loves it! We also always watch the Mickey Christmas Carol in dec so I need to figure out something for that. I'm a little worried that any movie nights then will be a failure as I'm due Dec 11th so we may have to plan them early on!


----------



## My2Qtz0205

Brieautiful said:


> Aristocats movie went great. Unfortunately no pictures. Also did aspirated of the Caribbean movie night. We had pizza boats, pirate teeth (corn) and made pirate hats out of newspaper. Now we picked Nightmare Before Christmas and my daughter LOvEs this movie but I have absolutely no ideas for it. I looked through this thread but couldn't find anything. The one I found had a link to pictures but it no longer worked. So if anybody has any ideas for Nightmare Before Christmas, please help me out! Thanks so much!



I found these ideas while looking for a dinner menu for Halloween:
Jack-o-Lantern burgers (cut shapes out of sliced cheese to resemble a Jack o'Lantern.  Could also carve Jack's face into the cheese.)
Red apple mouths.  Slice red apples,   Spread with peanut butter, put mini-marshmallows on top of peanut butter to resemble teeth, top with another apple slice.
Mummy juice.  Wrap juice boxes with medical or masking tape, add wiggly eyes.

Love the idea for King of Pumpkins Pie.  
Witches' Hats.  Turn Fudge-Striped Cookie upside down so chocolate side is facing up.  Put a dab of melted chocolate in center, top with unwrapped Hershey's Kiss.

While watching the movie you could serve popcorn inside a food-service glove.


----------



## Meetmeinmontauk

Here are pictures from our September & October Disney Movie Nights!

For September we did the Jungle Book! I also thought our trip would be in 2015, but that changed 







We had Baloo's Butter Chicken
Bagheera's Basmati Rice
Kaa's Garlic Naan
& Mowgli's Monster Cheesecake


For October we HAD to do The Nightmare before Christmas!






We had Ghoulash
Monterey Jack Skellington Beer Bread
& Sally's S'mores Dip


----------



## ness0905

We had our first movie night on Sunday for monster u.  We made monsters and decorated with doors we also each made our own door.  We ate squishy squash,Terri terry tilapia and Mikey macaroni.  Dessert was mikeys eye scream then we watched the movie.  Dd6, ds4 and dsis17 loved it  are very excited for next week we pulled lion king.  I will try and post pics i need to get a photobucket account.  Thanks to everyone for their ideas I love this thread.


----------



## ness0905

[/IMG]  here is pics i hope of our monsters and doors and our pic for next week


----------



## ness0905

OK can't figure out pics but we did lion king tonight we eat chicken legs salad and ants on a log.  Then we painted ceremic lions and painted a landscape for them to live in they loved it when I told my daughter it was tonight she said yes its Sunday I have been waiting all week for this...that made my day to know they are really loving it.  We picked Hercules for next week its my ds4 fav. Movie so i better make it good.  I am thinking of making a monster out of paper Mac a and letting them fight it dad can pull the string lol


----------



## Auntie Sherry

We are four adults heading to the world. Me, husband, son and daughter in law.  We are doing four movie nights.  Her is what we did for October Tower of Terror: Sorry about the large photos. This is my first time posting photos. I hope you enjoy them. The gift wrapped on the plates are glow necklaces.


----------



## Auntie Sherry

Here is our next Movie Night.  We choose this movie because my Daughter in law had never seen it, and we wanted her to enjoy the tree house when we go on our trip. I made the hut out of cardboard and grass skirts.  The drink we had Coconut bomb was a bomb.  All you could taste was banana and no coconut.  Other then that it was fun.


















]


----------



## Auntie Sherry

This was our second movie night.  Once again thought it would be a good choice because Splash Mountain would make more sense.


----------



## figmentfan510

I love this thread. Awesome ideas.


----------



## Auntie Sherry

Love your Lilo and Stich night!


----------



## HappyGal

Brilliant!


----------



## nycdisneygal

WOW! Fantastic creative ideas!
We did Beauty and the beast night

We had:

Hot hors d'oevres (I made cheese gougeres)
Belle's shells and chicken sausage
Cogsworth's carrots

Chip's chocolate cake ( I made molten chocolate cake) with Mrs Potts Sauce (i made the chocolate Baileys sauce from Ireland atEpcot food and wine --for the adults!)

Beast's brew (blue glowtinis for the adults,  orange passion juice with blue food coloring for DD).


----------



## JJ in wonderland

Wow I have not been on in a while and there are so many new great ideas! Auntie Sherry you helped start my planning for our next nights.  DH, a friend and myself did Haunted Mansion and the legend of sleepy hallow in October (just haven't got around to posting). 




I do not have the best pictures from the night but here is the punch bowl we used and lighted it with a glow cube.





For dinner we had Constances beheaded husband corn "coffin" dogs. I cut the corn bread into coffins and stuffed it with hot dogs then piped on in mustard each of her 5 husbands names. We also had 99 happy haunts jalapeno ghosts.







Then dessert were skull popcorn balls, Headless pumpkinbread and lavender Meringue bones.


----------



## figment3258

Love the idea's!


----------



## WendyLou

I am subscribed!!! Been looking for cute ideas to get the kids excited about our trip and to introduce DS 2 to the characters and refresh DS 9!


----------



## 2jboysmom

Just what I was looking for!  Great ideas!


----------



## lolobug

Any disney movies where a Mexican food theme could work? Thanks!


----------



## JJ in wonderland

lolobug said:


> Any disney movies where a Mexican food theme could work? Thanks!


Three caballeros is the first to come to mind.


----------



## jdcthree

lolobug said:


> Any disney movies where a Mexican food theme could work? Thanks!



The only thing I can think of besides The Three Caballeros is Beverly Hills Chihuahua.


----------



## My2Qtz0205

How about something for Frozen?


----------



## JJ in wonderland

My2Qtz0205 said:


> How about something for Frozen?


  White chocolate dipped marshmallow snowmen and have candy pieces so kids can decorate to make there own Olaf. Or ice cream sundae snowmen.  I only saw half the movie while babysitting (bootleg copy) I would also love to hear some more ideas!

Ohhhh and snow comes for the ice chipping business.


----------



## lolobug

My2Qtz0205 said:


> How about something for Frozen?



Some kind of carrot dish for Olaf and Sven!


----------



## lolobug

We did our first family dinner/movie tonight, my girls were thrilled! Very simple, most of the ideas came from here:
Activities:
- the girls decorated the menu using Ariel themed stickers and their crayons
- played "go fish!"
- listened to Ariel music, yes, we all sang along!
- "swam" in the bathtub with their bathing suits and pool toys

Dinner:
Mac and cheese seashells, Ursula's (hot dog octopus) and "seaweed" spinach.
"Under the sea tea"- blue koolaid
Dessert:
Swedish fish!

Watched the movie on our beach towels! Great night, memorable way to ring in our new year!


----------



## My2Qtz0205

Here are some ideas I found for Frozen:
http://www.homeiswherethemouseis.com/2013/11/frozen-movie-night-ideas-and-inspiration.html

I'm still not sure what we will do for food, but I love the snow globe idea.  I have seen that done at school and it is so cute!  We may also pin the nose on the snowman, and make snowflakes.  I found this link on Pinterest with different snowflake ideas: http://inspirationforhome.blogspot.com/2010/11/christmas-craft-how-to-make-paper.html

My kids may be the only kids in America that don't want to see this movie, but I am going to let them each invite a friend, and hopefully once they get there they will love it.  Tomorrow marks 100 days until our cruise!


----------



## Caseheidi

My2Qtz0205 said:


> Here are some ideas I found for Frozen:
> http://www.homeiswherethemouseis.com/2013/11/frozen-movie-night-ideas-and-inspiration.html
> 
> I'm still not sure what we will do for food, but I love the snow globe idea.  I have seen that done at school and it is so cute!  We may also pin the nose on the snowman, and make snowflakes.  I found this link on Pinterest with different snowflake ideas: http://inspirationforhome.blogspot.com/2010/11/christmas-craft-how-to-make-paper.html
> 
> My kids may be the only kids in America that don't want to see this movie, but I am going to let them each invite a friend, and hopefully once they get there they will love it.  Tomorrow marks 100 days until our cruise!



I like the Hot Cocoa idea. The must haves for food from this movie are Sandwiches, chocolate and carrots. The Sandwiches are referenced in a song by Anna and Hans as "We always finish each others Sandwiches" so you could do a musical meal, where where every so often you get up and change seats, thereby getting each others plates! And Sven and Kristof always share the carrots, so Sven's carrot sticks are a must. And there is a line by Anna that she wants to stuff her face with chocolates.

There are also cute rock trolls in the movie. I wonder if you could make some kind of roll with a green compound butter on top as the moss and call them rock trolls? They could be used to make the sandwiches? Just some thoughts.


----------



## My2Qtz0205

I think I'm going to do snowman pizzas (3 individual sized pizzas decorated as a snowman), carrots with Ranch dip, and maybe frozen yogurt for dessert.  I also have some dipping chocolate and marshmallows left over from Christmas, so we could make those for hot chocolate.


----------



## 2jboysmom

We just did a planes night.  Kiddos surprised dad.  We had "wings", Dusty's crops (veggies and fruit) , churro a made from crescent rolls!  My 13 year old made plane tickets for everyone and in flight menus on the computer.  So fun can not wait to try this again,  I love all of you ideas.  Thanks all!


----------



## JJ in wonderland

So for June trip we are doing around the parks nights. So all the Epcot countries, future world Hollywood studios night, one for animal kingdom, and then for each land in magic kingdom. 
We are picking a movie from each area then basing the food off the movie and park. 

For one of the nights we wanted to do hoop dee doo revue because we will be going to it for the first time this trip. 
If anyone has movie suggestion that would be greatly appreciated! I know for food I'm doing the shows menu.  
Thanks!


----------



## bear74

JJ in wonderland said:


> So for June trip we are doing around the parks nights. So all the Epcot countries, future world Hollywood studios night, one for animal kingdom, and then for each land in magic kingdom.
> We are picking a movie from each area then basing the food off the movie and park.
> 
> For one of the nights we wanted to do hoop dee doo revue because we will be going to it for the first time this trip.
> If anyone has movie suggestion that would be greatly appreciated! I know for food I'm doing the shows menu.
> Thanks!



love this idea might have to borrow but instead of Hoop dee doo revue do something for the water parks as we are doing one for the first time this trip and something for the flower and garden festival


----------



## ajwolfe

I've came up with some great ideas from this thread. Thank you!! 

My kids want to have a breakfast with Mickey pancakes, so I'm looking for some ideas of other foods to have with that???

And I need a dessert idea for a Muppets night.

Thanks!!


----------



## rachael95

I made Mickey pancakes this past Saturday. I just served bacon with it. You can make it in smiles. I think for a breakfast, they'd be happy with just the pancakes, maybe some eggs and bacon/sausage.

The nice thing about Mickey pancakes is, you don't even need a form to do them. Just three dollups from a small measuring cup and you have your pancake. I did tiny silver dollar sized ones for my toddler and bigger Mickeys for me and DH.

You could put either fruit or chocolate chips into the pancake as well and make a face using those. Blueberries work well for that.


----------



## tankerdriver

PrincessTigerLily said:


> Movie - 101 Dalmatians
> 
> Menu - Any suggestions for dinner anyone???
> Dessert could be "Puppy chow" (crispix cereal, peanut butter,
> chocolate, and powdered sugar)
> 
> Activities - Find the Dalmatian spot! (Make 10 black dalmatian spots and hide
> them around the house)
> Adopt a virtual pet together as a family (adoptme.com)




Corn dogs or Hot Dogs 

pepperoni Pizza ("Pizza with Spots")


----------



## ddpaints

subbing


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

Wow! It's been a while since I've been on here... Such wonderful ideas from everyone! Is the most updated list still #1991? I'll be posting new ideas on here again soon, but if you want to see some that I've already done you can always check them out on my blog. Here's the link to my Disney themed lunches: http://lifeisfantasmic.blogspot.com/p/kidsfamily.html


----------



## Edenney20

I have found so many great ideas from this thread and it has sparked my own ideas as well.  Thanks to everyone that has posted. We have done a few movies and I am going to work on posting the ideas on here.


----------



## Edenney20

Brave Movie Night

Food:

Merida's curly hair pasta (rotini) and curly hair fries, triplets bear cakes, blue wisp cotton candy and witches brew (green Hawaiian Punch). 

Activities:

Coloring page, family crest craft, archery craft (target and arrows) and brave playset craft. 

I am knew to the forum so I don't know how to post pictures. I will add them when I figure that out.


----------



## Edenney20

I have seen cute paw print cupcakes on Pinterest using a peppermint pattie or mini Oreo for the middle of the paw and chocolate chips or m&ms for the top of the paws. Would work well for 101 Dalmations and they look easy to make too.


----------



## Edenney20

Dumbo Movie Night

Food:
Circus Dogs (hotdogs), Dumbo Can Fly Fries, hot pretzels, circus peanuts (not a favorite for my four year old but my husband ate them all), animal cracker snack mix (popcorn, animal crackers and m&ms) and cotton candy

Activity:
Coloring Page
Clown Craft
Cotton Candy Craft
Elephant Craft

Working on my ten posts so I can post pictures


----------



## Edenney20

Fox and the Hound Movie Night

Food:
Hound Dog Hot Dogs, Dog Bone Breadsticks, Corn Feed and Blue Jello Water Bowls

Activity:
Coloring Page
Fox Craft

It was tough to come up with ideas for this one because I hadn't seen the movie in over ten years.  The movie was good but a little stressful for my four year old. The hunting was hard for her to watch and it did lead to a few tears.


----------



## Edenney20

Does anyone have any Oliver and Company ideas?  I have come up with a few: hotdogs, apples (New York is the big apple), goldfish since oliver is a cat.  This is the first movie I remember being excited to see in the theater when I was little and I can't wait to share it with my little girl.


----------



## Edenney20

lolobug said:


> We did our first family dinner/movie tonight, my girls were thrilled! Very simple, most of the ideas came from here:
> Activities:
> - the girls decorated the menu using Ariel themed stickers and their crayons
> - played "go fish!"
> - listened to Ariel music, yes, we all sang along!
> - "swam" in the bathtub with their bathing suits and pool toys
> 
> Dinner:
> Mac and cheese seashells, Ursula's (hot dog octopus) and "seaweed" spinach.
> "Under the sea tea"- blue koolaid
> Dessert:
> Swedish fish!
> 
> Watched the movie on our beach towels! Great night, memorable way to ring in our new year!


I love that they swam in the tub, what a fun and easy idea.


----------



## Edenney20

CoolSurfPenguin said:


> Wow! It's been a while since I've been on here... Such wonderful ideas from everyone! Is the most updated list still #1991? I'll be posting new ideas on here again soon, but if you want to see some that I've already done you can always check them out on my blog. Here's the link to my Disney themed lunches


I love your ideas, I have pinned many of you last posts.  I can't wait to see your new ideas.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hayliesmom

We just had a Lilo and Stitch/Ohana's night last week.  I'm not sure if these were already posted, but this is what we had!

We had Hawaiian chicken for dinner.  I buy a lawry's marinade but I also add maraschino cherries and pineapple slices on top of the chicken.  I also pour in some of the juice from both into the marinade.  I think had cut up pineapple, a can of tropical fruit, more maraschino cherries, mandarin oranges, blueberries, and grapes for a fruit salad (I put these on top of spinach leaves with feta cheese to have a real salad but my daughter doesn't really like lettuce or leaves.....).  We also had rice that I poured a little pineapple juice into for flavoring.  For dessert I attempted to make dole whips (from the recipes on the internet).  My daughter loved hers... me not so much.....  We had planned on watching lilo and Stitch but actually didn't have time due to school projects.  We did listen to Hawaiian music while eating (my daughter typed Hawaiian music into Pandora) and she did a hula dance for a bit afterwards for the "entertainment".  We aren't able to put as much thought into our theme nights as some of those that I've read, I wish we could, but Haylie really loved having it, and we're trying to do one every Tuesday until we go to Disney.  

For Tomorrow I'm trying to come up with a theme we can have chicken and dumplings with.  We're supposed to get 2-4 inches of snow and I live in Mobile, Al where it NEVER snows.  We're going to want warm comfort food tomorrow!


----------



## oopsiDAISY

I haven't posted pictures in a while, but we have had two movie night since last time I updated. Star Wars Movie Weekend was in December.

Invitation:





We raided DS's toybox for decorations:





I got the food ideas and recipes from here: 

http://blogs.disney.com/insider/articles/2013/07/30/celebrate-disney-fandom-with-star-wars-snacks/

Our Tie Fighter Ties, did NOT look kid friendly!!   But they tasted fine! 





Death Star Popcorn Balls:





Wookie Cookies:





Tatooine Blue Milk:





The activity was a BIG one! That is why we made this a movie WEEKEND!









And a very tired DH with the finished product:


----------



## oopsiDAISY

Our January movie night was Hercules. We have some IRL friends who are also Disers...who are also going on a Disney cruise with us in October. They will be joining us for many movie nights this year.

The invitation:





Food and Decorations:









Activity:





DD14 made the Bakalava...and it was SO. GOOD!!!





Finished Torches:





DS was pouting about something and did not want to get his picture made...so DH "helped" him!


----------



## 3lilmousekateers

I'm loving all of these great ideas! Can't wait to try some of them with my daughter!


----------



## PookieB

I can't believe I haven't been on here in ages. Slipping on movie nights too. Life is busy! So far we've done Toy Story, Mulan, 101 Dalmatians and Harry Potter. Here's our last movie night Ratatouille. We had brie,  french bread and red grapes. Grape juice in wine glasses. Paper chef hats I found on Amazon. I found Chicken cordon bleu at my grocery store and made green bean almondine. For dessert chocolate croissants. Yum!





















Next movie night 2/8 :


----------



## figment3258

I haven't done these in soooo long time to get motivated!i think I will print out pictures of some of  the movies we have and let the girls pick one a week until our trip in December! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## BeckyEsq

We hosted out first Disney movie night last night!  We have an only, our daughter who is 3, so we invited friends who have an only, a five year old girl.  We picked Lilo and Stitch because having a "winter luau" seemed like a nice break from the miserable weather we've been having.  

 I found copycat recipes for 'Ohana's sticky wings and salad dressing and I made both of those, and kept the wings warm in a crockpot.  They were both very good.  I made some frozen lo mein -- which was not very good, so if anybody knows of a good brand I'd like to hear it!  I made Velveeta shells and cheese for the kids.  I also had Hawaiian rolls that I bought and an orange honey butter.  We ordered a Hawaiian specialty pizza and I also made banana bread pudding which I made in the crockpot.  I made some warm caramel sauce for it and served it with vanilla bean ice cream and a box of coconut macaroons.  

 The girls played for an hour before dinner and were excited to eat in the dining room.  I had printed out Lilo and Stitch coloring pages for them but totally forgot to get them out!  We watched the movie after dinner but we talked quite a bit through it.  Maybe next time we will pay more attention to the  movie.  lol

 My friend said she'd host a Frozen movie night when it comes out next month.  Hope we can do that, it would be very fun!


----------



## verleniahall

We havent' done a movie night in awhile; we need ot step it up! only 205 days till our trip!


----------



## oopsiDAISY

Last week we had our Lady and the Tramp movie night. Our IRL friends who are going on the cruise with us joined us for movie night again.  

Invitation:





Decor:





The food photos are a bit dark since we dined by candlelight. I forgot to get a picture of the Italian Wedding Soup. 

Caesar Salad:





Spaghetti and Meatballs:





Italian Cream Cake:





Activity was homemade plaster and "paw" prints:


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

Platypus Day is this Saturday & for the first time ever since the very first Platypus Day, we won't be able to celebrate at Disneyland. So instead we would like to have a celebration at home... I looked back through the ideas on here using the index, but was wondering if anyone had any other great Phineas & Ferb ideas to add.

So far, this is what we're planning on eating:
Corn dogs from Mr. Slushy Dog
Phineas & Ferb mac & cheese (if I can find it)
The biggest ice cream sundae in the world (well, as big as we care to eat)

We'll probably build _something_, but I don't know what yet...

I could create s'winter somehow, only we would do it backwards because we are wanting summer in winter instead of the other way around. My brain is still working on that one...

Also, we may play pin the hat on Perry. You know, to make him become Agent P instead of Perry...

Seriously though, we love Phineas & ferb and there are so many different angles I could take on this movie day because there are so many different episodes that I'm having a hard time narrowing it down to just a few things!

So... Whatcha thiiiiinkin'? (in my best Isabella impression)


----------



## Kpskyman

CoolSurfPenguin said:


> Platypus Day is this Saturday & for the first time ever since the very first Platypus Day, we won't be able to celebrate at Disneyland. So instead we would like to have a celebration at home... I looked back through the ideas on here using the index, but was wondering if anyone had any other great Phineas & Ferb ideas to add.
> 
> So far, this is what we're planning on eating:
> Corn dogs from Mr. Slushy Dog
> Phineas & Ferb mac & cheese (if I can find it)
> The biggest ice cream sundae in the world (well, as big as we care to eat)
> 
> We'll probably build something, but I don't know what yet...
> 
> I could create s'winter somehow, only we would do it backwards because we are wanting summer in winter instead of the other way around. My brain is still working on that one...
> 
> Also, we may play pin the hat on Perry. You know, to make him become Agent P instead of Perry...
> 
> Seriously though, we love Phineas & ferb and there are so many different angles I could take on this movie day because there are so many different episodes that I'm having a hard time narrowing it down to just a few things!
> 
> So... Whatcha thiiiiinkin'? (in my best Isabella impression)



You gotta do something Ducky Mo Mo !!!!


----------



## CoolSurfPenguin

Kpskyman said:


> You gotta do something Ducky Mo Mo !!!!



Yes. Just yes.


----------



## Pesky

Any ideas for a Frozen night as the movie is going to be released soon?  Thanks!


----------



## MickeyorBust15

Awesome ideas  Can't wait to do another one of our own! The kids have been begging!


----------



## flutterby3744

What great ideas!!!!  Subscribing


----------



## roannamb

Pesky said:


> Any ideas for a Frozen night as the movie is going to be released soon?  Thanks!



We just had a Frozen birthday party. This is what we did. 

For food, we had Swedish meatballs and called them rock trolls, Olaf's noses (carrots), reindeer food (Chex mix), Finish-eachother's-sandwiches,  glacier punch (blue Hawaiian punch, 7-up and vanilla ice cream) and melted snowmen (water).  After the party we learned that the giant ice monster's name was Marshmallow, so we could have used those too. 

For crafts, we made snow globes which were mason jars filled with water and glitter and attached figurines to the lid with tacky squares. We also made foam crowns for the girls and reindeer antlers for the boys.


----------



## Pesky

roannamb said:


> We just had a Frozen birthday party. This is what we did.
> 
> For food, we had Swedish meatballs and called them rock trolls, Olaf's noses (carrots), reindeer food (Chex mix), Finish-eachother's-sandwiches,  glacier punch (blue Hawaiian punch, 7-up and vanilla ice cream) and melted snowmen (water).  After the party we learned that the giant ice monster's name was Marshmallow, so we could have used those too.
> 
> For crafts, we made snow globes which were mason jars filled with water and glitter and attached figurines to the lid with tacky squares. We also made foam crowns for the girls and reindeer antlers for the boys.



Awesome, thank you!


----------



## MandiC

roannamb said:


> We just had a Frozen birthday party. This is what we did.
> 
> For food, we had Swedish meatballs and called them rock trolls, Olaf's noses (carrots), reindeer food (Chex mix), Finish-eachother's-sandwiches,  glacier punch (blue Hawaiian punch, 7-up and vanilla ice cream) and melted snowmen (water).  After the party we learned that the giant ice monster's name was Marshmallow, so we could have used those too.
> 
> For crafts, we made snow globes which were mason jars filled with water and glitter and attached figurines to the lid with tacky squares. We also made foam crowns for the girls and reindeer antlers for the boys.




Did you find Frozen character figurines? My daughter's birthday is in April and she wants a Frozen theme, I love that craft idea since my daughter loves snow globes!


----------



## tyffanidawn

I'm so glad I found this thread!!! It's giving me many more ideas for my next set of Disney Dinner and a Movie nights for my kiddos!!! Here are a few that we did before our last DL trip... the kids LOVED it!!!

Cars 2 -
On the Menu: 
- Lightning McQueen Race-car Sub-sandwiches.
- Mack-aroni Salad.
- Filmore's Traffic Lights (Rice Krispy Treats with Black Icing and M&M's.)
- Luigi's Leaning Tower of Tires (Chocolate Covered Doughnuts.)
- Car Oil Punch (Grape Juice.)

















Next, on our DD&M list was LADY & THE TRAMP!!!
On the Menu:
- Bella Notte Spaghetti & Meatballs.
- Trusty's Caesar Salad.
- Aunt Sarah's Famous Garlic Bread.
- Tony's Italian Sodas.
- Spaghetti & Meatball Cupcakes.














Week three on the list, MULAN!!!
On the Menu:
- Mulan's Orange Chicken.
- Captain Shang's Chow Mein.
- Chien-Po's Fried Rice.
- Shan Yu's Pot Stickers.
- Mushu Rice Krispy Treats (Rice Krispy Treats wrapped in Fruit by the Foot.)
- The Emperor's Iced Green Tea.











Week four on the list, TOY STORY 3!!!
On the Menu:
- Pizza Planet Pizza.
- Ken & Barbie Mac & Cheese.
- Sarge's Caesar Salad.
- Lotso Strawberries (Get it... cause he smells like Strawberries... LOL... I thought it was clever!!!)
- Bullseye Bread.
- Mr. Pricklepants Cupcakes.
- Green Alien Milkshakes.








Week five on our DD&M list, LILO & STITCH  
On the Menu:

~ Lilo's Hawaiian Pineapple Salmon.
~ Jumba's Steamed Rice.
~ Stitch's Lemon Pepper Veggies.
~ Pleakley's Frozen Mocktails.
~ Nani's Fruit Kabobs.
~ Gantu's Chocolate Lava Cakes.




















Hope you enjoyed the pics!!!


----------



## My2Qtz0205

Love everything you posted, but especially the Mushu dessert!


----------



## roannamb

MandiC said:


> Did you find Frozen character figurines? My daughter's birthday is in April and she wants a Frozen theme, I love that craft idea since my daughter loves snow globes!



No, we didn't get any specific Frozen figurines. The craft store near us had a set of generic plastic princesses we used and a set of dragons for the boys. 

My daughter got invited to a different Frozen party this weekend (they are pretty popular right now!) and they had some amazing things there. They decorated their basement with blue lights and snowflakes and called it the ice palace. They also played freeze tag and pin the nose on Olaf.


----------



## nadira36

I've seen this thread many times one rate years - or others like it anyhow  but never came over to visit. I wish i had!! 

Love these ideas. This is the first year my girls are big enough to really get excited about a trip - time has more meaning so we're letting them know about the trip more than a month out. 

I think we'll incorporate a few theme nights into our countdown. According to their countdown (it's slightly longer than the real countdown)  The pirate fairy is released on day 151, soI want to plan something for day 150 with the Pirate Fairy as a theme.




Pesky said:


> Any ideas for a Frozen night as the movie is going to be released soon?  Thanks!



We just had 2 Frozen birthdays - one in dec and one in Feb 

I made a cake with pale blue frosting, then made Royal Icing Snowflakes to put on top. 

We had a punch bowl full of water and a carrot - I stamped up a sign with 'Melted Snowman' on it. It's amazing how much water those kids drank 

We had a 'Paper Fractal Making Station' (Paper snowflakes)

I had a "Would You Like To Paint A Snowman" station - with homemade puff paint - one part white glue, one part lightly/unscented shaving FOAM, lots of white/pale blue glitter, and peppermint extract - mix and put in the fridge for an hour or so before use - it works without being in the fridge, but for snowmen it's fun to have cold paint. It takes  awhile to dry, but was tons of fun for the kids.

For the adults I had a "Norwegian Coffee Cake Latte" station - a latter made with almond milk and a dash of Cardamon - or regular milk and almond syrup or a minuscule amount of almond extract would work as well. 

I used a circuit cake to cut sliced cheese and meats into snowflake shapes - a cookie cutter would work as well. 

Oh and for DH - b/c he's like that - I had chocolate covered (decaf) coffee beans labeled 'Reindeer Droppings" The kids thought it was hilarious. 

I had so much fun getting it all ready.


----------



## Emme

tyffanidawn WOW!!!!  Really fun looking food and great decorations!!  Where did you get all the cute paper cutout figures?  Really good job


----------



## soler

Does anyone have any ideas for Secretariat? I just got the movie and I want to have an awesome movie night because this is my grandpa's favorite movie. Please and thank you!


----------



## Vaz0609

Wow,what great ideas I cannot wait to try some !!


----------



## Zeebs

We had a frozen night tonight 

Activities
1.  We made snowman with sparkly playdough and had competitions on rolling the longest roll.
2.  Making snowflakes
3.  Frozen Maze activity sheet.
4.  Styling Oalf

All found here  http://www.disney.co.uk/movies/frozen/activities

Food

Starter: Olaf dip, sour cream dip with olives, carrot and breadsticks.
Main: Troll Rocks (meatballs) snowy hills, (mash potato), trees (broccoli) snowman (doughballs) 
Dessert: Ice cream snowman.









Kirsten


----------



## PookieB

Not a Movie Night but we had my son's 3rd birthday party last Saturday with a Cars & Planes theme.

Here's the menu.

El Chupacabra salsa and chips 
Dottie's mechanical rods  
Chug's popcorn 
Skipper's stars - watermelon
Tomater salad
Wheels n cheese
Dusty dippers carrots 
Luigi's donut tires
Stoplight brownies
Tailwinds cupcakes

We just served hamburgers and hot dogs. 














Will be doing a Frozen theme for my daughter's at the end of June.


----------



## Zeebs

Our theme night this week was Disney's Planes





Found the printables from here.  http://skgaleana.com/disney-planes-free-printables/

make your own boarding pass here: http://lnx.musicairport.com/boardingpass/start.php


and Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/uk/transaction/196047194?ref=fb2_tnx_title

For food we had chicken wings, mashed potato and sprouting broccoli.  Pudding was a lemon trifle (we can't get blue jelly in the UK otherwise I would have made it with that)













Kirsten


----------



## Deffenm

I loved the Plane and Frozen ideas.  We are going again in December so its time to start Family Movie Nights again!


----------



## oopsiDAISY

Last month we did Darby O'Gill and the Little People. It was a fun movie night, but the movie was...strange. 

Invitation:





Decorations:









Found these fun straws at Walmart:





Food:





DS "modeling" the fun straws, LOL!





Lucky Charms Bracelets being assembled:





Potato Candy, and an extra St. Patty's Day treat:









A finished bracelet:





And this month's movie theme is a popular one on here lately:





CARS!!!


----------



## Deffenm

Loved the clovers made out of pretzels.


----------



## jannel80

I stopped doing Disney themed nights for a while but am starting to get back into doing them since we have a trip booked for November.  Love everyone's ideas!  Going to do a Frozen theme night tomorrow night.  I will post some pics.


----------



## dsnycrzy

Hello everyone,
I love doing my disney parties and i have a bunch posted on this thread. As the day of our trip approached I became swamped with school work so I didn't post them on here because the hassle with photobucket which is time consuming. The last party I posted was our Wreck-It-Ralph party (Post 2069-70 on page 138) but I did a few after that and Ive finally got the pictures together.
We did Song Of The South:
Menu





[/URL][/IMG]
Food


----------



## dsnycrzy

Next was Shrek
Menu


----------



## dsnycrzy

Monsters Inc











Doors like in the movie


----------



## dsnycrzy

Early Afternoon of our Monsters Inc party, Lowes had one of their activites which was Monsters Inc


----------



## dsnycrzy

Beauty & The Beast


























MY SON GAVE BELLE A CHOCOLATE KISS


----------



## dsnycrzy

Despicable Me2 party and we went to the movies to see Despicable Me2!
Foods were:
Minion Corndogs & fries, Minion Twinkies, Good & bad Minion Marshmellows on a stick & Minion Shakes
P.S. Blue food coloring and a busy toddler was something I didnt take into consideration!!!!






































Movie Time










***I have no clue why I waste my time resizing and cropping these pictures because it never post here as if I did***


----------



## DesertGal

Oh my gosh. Your Despicable Me food was awesome. I have to say, seeing a picture of your son reminds me of when my little man was that small. I just want to eat those cheeks up. So fun


----------



## JJ in wonderland

Dsnycrzy amazing!!!!! I'm borrowing some ideas for upcoming nights


----------



## dsnycrzy

JJ in wonderland said:


> Dsnycrzy amazing!!!!! I'm borrowing some ideas for upcoming nights



That's fine, enjoy


----------



## oopsiDAISY

WELCOME BACK Dsnycrzy!!!!! 

Our most recent movie night was Cars. Not as elaborate as some of yours, but we still had fun.

Invitation:





Decorations:













Food:













A few rounds of Red Light/ Green Light:













Making Traffic Light Treats:





And Dessert:


----------



## PookieB

Soooo wonderful I love them all!!!!


----------



## Deffenm

We moved our trip from Dec to end of Oct so I figured what better way to celebrate Cingo De Mayo then to have a Disney night.  This was thrown together over the weekend.  Hopefully I will have more time for the next movie night and be more creative. 

Movie: Beverly Hills Chihuahua 3

Activity:
Brown Paper Bag Pinata - made a pull string pinata from brown paper bag that DD decorated. 
Activity sheets when the movie was released (find the difference and maze)

Food:
Quesadillas 
nachos and chips
Watermelon
lemondae


----------



## Mommaof3

Please keep the ideas coming!
Melissa


----------



## oopsiDAISY

For May we did the Three Caballeros....this movie was not at all what we expected. We may or may not have kept each other entertained by making fun of it...  

Invitation:





Decorations:













Pinata fun:

















Mexican Hat Dance:

















Food was delicious!

Fiesta Cucumber Salad:





Pollo Loco with Mexican Rice and Homemade Pintos and Cheese:





Homemade Churros with Chocolate Ganache Dipping Sauce:





Our next movie night is sure to be a crowd pleaser:


----------



## My2Qtz0205

We watched Three Caballeros for Cinco de Mayo.  Yeah, it didn't keep my kiddos' attention, either.


----------



## Sorsha

My2Qtz0205 said:


> We watched Three Caballeros for Cinco de Mayo.  Yeah, it didn't keep my kiddos' attention, either.



Too funny.

I LOVE Three Caballeros, and Saludos Amigos too. 

Since I love them so much, they have been in the regular rotation of Disney VHS/DVD movies I would put on as background noise in the house when I was cooking and cleaning. As a result, my kids grew up with them since a very young age, and love them too.


----------



## nycdisneygal

Oh Dsnycrzy was wondering where you had gone off too!! Love your new movie nights. Well, i love ALL of your movie nights.


----------



## MommaScoggs

We recently started movie nights, just because.  One resource where I've found lots of cute snack ideas is the book Silly Snacks:  Family Fun in the Kitchen.  There are a lot of easy recipes that go with the movies.


----------



## Gracefulskinny

Oh wow is this thread a fun find! There are some good ideas here! 

As for those that have been watching song of the south... Where are you finding it on DVD? I wasn't aware it existed on DVD!?! DH and I have never seen it and have been curious about it. 

And for those that have watched that Tower of Terror movie... how is it? DH is rather reluctant to give it a try. At just the mention of its existence he seems to be convinced that it is cheesy.

We did our first movie night this past weekend. It was very spur of the moment so no pictures and nothing big. We watched Monsters U. We ended up doing College Corn dogs and "Monster Fingers" Mozzarella sticks with "Monster slime" (Mint Chocolate Chip milkshakes) for desert. And because DD is only a toddler we skipped activities and went straight for snuggling down in our pjs and watching the movie. She actually watched quiet a bit of it. We are looking forward to doing another one soon.


----------



## army08love

Gracefulskinny said:


> As for those that have been watching song of the south... Where are you finding it on DVD? I wasn't aware it existed on DVD!?! DH and I have never seen it and have been curious about it.



I'm with ya!! Where oh where can you find Song of the South in the USA? I desperately want to watch it. I remember seeing it on the Disney Channel as a child - love Splash Mtn and the Brer Rabbit storyline. You figure they have a whole ride about it at WDW, you should be able to see the movie about it!


----------



## ddpaints

Netflix has Song of the South if you have a subscription. Maybe the reason it's not available anymore could have to do with this.

Controversial for its dated treatment of slavery, Disney's classic film blends live action with animation to tell the story of Johnny, who's been sent to live on his grandmother's plantation. The film won an Oscar for best song ("Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah"), and James Baskett received an honorary award for his performance as Johnny's kindly Uncle Remus, who regales him with fables about trickster Br'er Rabbit.

This is what Netflix wrote in it's comments about what it is about. 
I'll be putting it on our list at some point. No need to not watch it because it may portray slavery. It's always good to use such things as teaching tools as to what not to do. History is a way to help us learn from our mistakes. 
JMHO.


----------



## verleniahall

Gracefulskinny said:


> ...
> 
> And for those that have watched that Tower of Terror movie... how is it? DH is rather reluctant to give it a try. At just the mention of its existence he seems to be convinced that it is cheesy.
> 
> ...



I LOVE Tower of Terror! I watched it when it first came out on VHS; it IS slighty cheesey; BUT it only becomes cheesey after the first few times that you watch it; it has a good line, but then hits a point, and then goes straight ot the end. 

Target has the movie for $10.00, and you can watch it on youtube for free:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yT4fPBdzAY

Again, I LOVE this movie  I hope you love it as well


----------



## amiemac78

ddpaints said:


> Netflix has Song of the South if you have a subscription. Maybe the reason it's not available anymore could have to do with this.
> 
> Controversial for its dated treatment of slavery, Disney's classic film blends live action with animation to tell the story of Johnny, who's been sent to live on his grandmother's plantation. The film won an Oscar for best song ("Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah"), and James Baskett received an honorary award for his performance as Johnny's kindly Uncle Remus, who regales him with fables about trickster Br'er Rabbit.
> 
> This is what Netflix wrote in it's comments about what it is about.
> I'll be putting it on our list at some point. No need to not watch it because it may portray slavery. It's always good to use such things as teaching tools as to what not to do. History is a way to help us learn from our mistakes.
> JMHO.



It is listed on their site and you can add it to your queue but it says availability date unknown.


----------



## army08love

Hey all! New to the boards, but I got so much inspiration from everyone here that I just had to join so I could share our first Disney family movie night! It'll be pretty much a weekly event for us. Our trip for this year got cancelled due to DH's fluctuating Army schedule (would have been our first DVC trip, my parents just bought earlier this year!). So to keep the Disney magic alive until our next trip (maybe Christmas 2015? TBD really...) I thought Disney movie nights would be perfect! Thankfully DH was totally onboard (so blessed DH now loves Disney as much as I do!) so off we went... 

Originally our first night was to be Pocahontas, but when DH found Hawaiian pork at our local farmer's market, we switched it up to... 
Lilo & Stitch! 

Menu:
Hawaiian Pork & Shrimp 
Maui Cabbage
Coconut Rice
Tropical Fruit Salad
"Ohana" Bread 
Honey Butter & Pineapple Jam
Hawaiian Dump Cake  
"Jumba Juice" 

Crafts: 
Lilo & Stitch coloring pages
Big leaves to decorate & color
Make Hawaiian flowers 

And without further ado, here's a few photos.... 





Menu! Clipart from clipartbest.com and clker.com





Utensils, menu, and "Ohana" bread (just regular gluten-free bread from a local bakery, but had to have a fun name!). Decorations were just green felt "table runner," lime green tulle, and flowers from a deconstructed lei. The character cutouts were from Disney's Lilo & Stitch Print Center online.





The food buffet! Leaves were made with my Cricut Expression using the Accent Essentials cartridge. 





Honey butter & Pineapple Jam! The tikibar cutout was made with my Cricut Expression using the Nifty Fifties cartridge. 





Tropical Fruit Salad (kiwi, pineapple, strawberries) and the Hawaiian Pork, Shrimp & Maui Cabbage (that's all DH- I'm vegetarian!)





Coconut Rice and "Jumba Juice" (guava juice and POM coconut & pineapple blends)





Hawaiian Dump Cake- cherry & peach, should have used pineapple & cherry! (aptly named because you literally dump in two cans of fruit, a boxed cake mix, and a stick and a half of sliced butter, in the oven for 1 hr at 350 and it's ridiculously delicious! I'm not usually one to use boxed mixes, but GF cake is something I just haven't mastered yet and Betty Crocker has! hehe) 





Our arts & crafts table- decorated with some scrapbooking paper & more lei flowers. There were coloring pages (also from Disney's Lilo & Stitch Print Center online), cut out some more leaves for DD to decorate with stickers, and since the wee one is too small to make the flowers herself, I assembled them for her (cut out flowers, poke 2 holes in the center, thread a pipe cleaner up through one hole and the button then back down through the other hole and twist the pipe cleaner together, done!)


----------



## verleniahall

I love hte idea of decorating the big leaves! I will be using that when we do our Lilo and stitch night


----------



## army08love

verleniahall said:


> I love hte idea of decorating the big leaves! I will be using that when we do our Lilo and stitch night



Awesome!! I figure I'll be reusing them too for future movies... Jungle Book, Lion King, Swiss Family Robinson...


----------



## verleniahall

Thats a great idea! I need to get that cartridge apparently!!!!


----------



## army08love

verleniahall said:


> Thats a great idea! I need to get that cartridge apparently!!!!



It definitely has a lot of great basic shapes! There's definitely other cartridges that have leaves too.. the Palatian Schoolbook one (which I think came with my machine?) has a leaf in it... I actually just went to MyCutSearch.com and it lets you search all the cartridges for whatever shape you're looking for! There's a TON with various leaf images


----------



## MommaScoggs

Up until now, Song of the South has only been available abroad (at least that's how it was many years ago).  Every time there is a rumor of a USA release, there's enough protest to make it not happen.  

I got the PAL videocassette of it a bajillion years ago and had it converted to VHS.  Now I just need to take the time to transfer it to DVD.  

I'm already planning our menu for that night!


----------



## army08love

MommaScoggs said:


> I got the PAL videocassette of it a bajillion years ago and had it converted to VHS.  Now I just need to take the time to transfer it to DVD.



That's fabulous- how did you convert it to VHS? The PAL version is readily available on eBay, so obtaining that version isn't a problem, but I didn't know you could convert it!!


----------



## johnsoncm80

I have had an awesome time reading this thread and getting lots of ideas for our countdown to our Disney Day and Disney Cruise.  

We have done two movie nights so far:

The Little Mermaid

Ariel's Cheesy Sea Shells (I couldn't find stuffed shells so I used ravioli and told them to use their imagination )
Triton's Toast
Scuttles Salad
Ocean Water
Sebastian's Crab Cake (strawberry cupcakes with strawberry icing)

Cinderella

Clock strikes midnight pizza (use pepperoni for the numbers and make hands out of olives)
Bibbidi Bobbidi Broccoli (which only the adults liked)
Magic Wands (grapes and a strawberry on skewers)
Kiss Mice
Royal cupcakes (blue velvet with white icing and I found some blue shoe sprinkles)
Glass Slipper Champagne (Sparkling Grape Juice; this was the kids favorite, they thought they were so grownup  )


----------



## My2Qtz0205

We are doing Cinderella on Friday.  I love the clock pizza idea!  I might do strawberry soup for dessert.


----------



## TinaLala

Love these ideas


----------



## johnsoncm80

Tonight we did Sword in the Stone.  

Merlin's Magic Meatballs 
Wart's Squire Squares (Roasted cubed potatoes)
Madame Mim's Shape Shifting Cheese and Crackers
Stone Rolls
Merlin's Moat Water (7-up with a scoop of Lime Sherbert) 
Arthur's Royal Jewels (Jello Jigglers) 
Archimedes' S'Mores (graham cracker then a marshmallow cut in half for the two eyes and M&M for each pupil, an orange M&M for the beak, a reeces peanut butter cup for the body, then a peanut butter cup cut in half and place each piece cut side out against the body for the wings) 

The kids really sat and watched this movie and had fun eating with their swords (toothpicks)


----------



## BuzzyBelle

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the inspiration and great ideas We had a Lilo & Stitch night last weekend for our 50 days to Disney party and the kids loved it We didn't do anything too fancy, just $ store decorations, Hawaiian music, L&S coloring pages and some "Hawaiian" food  No one knew I was doing it until the last minute and they really appreciated it (which is rare ) We've decided to do one every 10 days until our trip now. Next up is 40 day celebration featuring Wreck it Ralph


----------



## dsnycrzy

Im back with my Doc Mcstuffins party. I was all caught up as of page 156. I took tons of pictures because I had to stretch this party across a few days since I work overnights now. 
Here you go, enjoy the photos













































This IV pole was made on a half sleep brain. I revised it later on.






Next up, some food!!!!


----------



## dsnycrzy

Doc McStuffins continued:






An applesauce a day... Half sleep again



hashbrown made in cupcake tin with scrabbled eggs on top. And a pat of butter and a cherry tomatoe!






Jello-o And Yogurt shots.


















Making his bear with my oldest DD
We ate, they played and watched tv while I slept a few hours then I was back up and at it. To be continued...


----------



## dsnycrzy

Ok Breakfast and lunch were done. There was so much for them to do that I decided to continue this party the next weekend...






























I added a light to the monitor to make it look real












Up next: the food!


----------



## dsnycrzy

Food for this day:

















































Revised IV Pole:




Next I did Land & Sea: It was a combination of Little Mermaid, Finding Nemo and Bubble guppies because my time is so limited now.


----------



## dsnycrzy

This party was a combination of Little Mermaid, Finding Nemo & Bubble Guppies.


































I found this ship on Amazon.com for under $30 and since I knew I could get multiple uses out of it, I decided to get it.





























Nap time while I prepare the food...


----------



## dsnycrzy

Land & Sea Continued...













Fish Tank Cake & Fish food (M&M's)










Octopus & crab hot dogs with fish & shells mac & cheese







Turkey & Cheese & Peanut Butter & Jelly sandwiches







Jello and Swedish fish














Vanilla Wafers, jello, sour babies (I think they are called) & fruit roll up







Fish bowl punch- Kool-aid with Swedish fish that were threaded and hung on invisible thread which is taped to the side of the container. A light that goes in punch bowls is taped to the inside of the lid so that the "fish tank" is lit up.

Next up will be cars! We are close to our 30 day mark and i will maybe do 2 more parties.


----------



## rachael95

dsnycrzy said:


> Im back with my Doc Mcstuffins party. I was all caught up as of page 156. I took tons of pictures because I had to stretch this party across a few days since I work overnights now.



You have officially made me feel like a slacker! This is amazing! That looks like so much fun!


----------



## MomRip

Those are some really good Ideas!


----------



## dsnycrzy

rachael95 said:


> You have officially made me feel like a slacker! This is amazing! That looks like so much fun!



Dont feel that way! That is my teacher & creative mind mixed together. I struggle with trying to do something simple


----------



## ddpaints

I love your Haily's all better band aids.Those have always been my favorite cookies, even when I was a kid I'd pick those over others. I need to remember to take pictures of the next one I do.


----------



## nycdisneygal

We did the "Happiest Millionaire" Tonight (last live action movie that Walt oversaw, music by the Sherman Brothers).
Set in Philly so we did
Philadelphia soft pretzels
Philadelphia Hoagies
Philadelphia cream cheese lemon bars

Last night we did dumbo:

Pigs in a blanket
Chicken fingers
Clown salad (beet salad)
Funnel cake (found a great recipe on the disney diner website!)


----------



## annegirl

nycdisneygal said:


> We did the "Happiest Millionaire" Tonight (last live action movie that Walt oversaw, music by the Sherman Brothers).
> Set in Philly so we did
> Philadelphia soft pretzels
> Philadelphia Hoagies
> Philadelphia cream cheese lemon bars
> 
> Last night we did dumbo:
> 
> Pigs in a blanket
> Chicken fingers
> Clown salad (beet salad)
> Funnel cake (found a great recipe on the disney diner website!)



I LOVE happiest millionaire! One of my favorite movies! Sounds like some fun movie nights.


----------



## army08love

Here's our Brave movie night... pretty low key as it was semi-last minute!






*The menu:*
"Bear" Brats
"Highland" Ham (aka. bacon)
"Castle" Cabbage
"Triplet" 'Taters
"King Fergus'" Fruit & Cream 
Scottish Sweet Buns
"Witch's Brew"


*Crafts:*
Shield Decorating
The Cast of Brave






Here's the craft for the wee one. She loves anything that has to do with coloring  I cut out some crude shields from construction paper, slapped on a few rhinestones (which the wee one promptly removed, lol), and let her color away!





Here's the spread! Again, really simple this time around. Just a plaid throw, some Celtic fabric, and a green felt table runner. I also threw on some Celtic ribbon, a Celtic candle, and a few goblets. 





Here's the menu, a close up of some of the decorations, the cast of Brave (playset printed out from Disney Family) and of course I had to pull out one of my Breyer horses from my youth to stand in for Angus! 





On the left is "King Fergus'" Fruit & Cream- peaches from our local farmer's market with fresh whipped cream. Then DH's plate on the right of "Bear" Brats (bratwursts), "Highland" Ham (aka. bacon), and "Castle" Cabbage (just standard cooked cabbage). 





On the left are the "Triplet" 'Taters- just breakfast potatoes topped with parmesan. To the right are the Scottish Sweet Buns as well as the "Witch's Brew" which was nothing special, just whatever we were drinking that night, but in a festive goblet!! 





Last, but certainly not least, Scottish Sweet Buns: recipe from Disney Family. We used oat flour to make them gluten free, left out the walnuts as we're waiting to introduce nuts to the wee princess, and just used our standard cake frosting recipe for the topping- delish!!!


----------



## johnsoncm80

Last night we did Lion King

We had Simba's Cub Sandwiches and Pumba Ribs

Pride Rocks, Crunchy Savana Grass, Asante Sana Sliced Banana's, Rafiki's Staffs

Pumba Punch

Timon & Pumba's Grub Cups, Savana Banana Pudding

After Dinner we paused the movie and had a backyard safari before dessert.


----------



## playgrl807

I'm trying to come up with an idea for Bambi for picky eaters. Any ideas?


----------



## army08love

_* clipart from: classroomclipart.com *_

So last night's Family Movie Night was The Emperor's New Groove! Does anyone else feel like it almost has a more "Pixar" feel to it than traditional Disney? Either way, I have to say, I think it's one of Disney's funniest movies! I love it  So we settled on the movie mostly because corn on the cob season has reached us here in the south, and that is my favorite food group! So at our local Farmer's Market, we picked up some corn on the cob, and built our meal and movie around that!

*Menu:* 
Peruvian-style Ribs 
Peruvian-style Porkchops
Kronk's Corn on the Cob
Chica's Cucumber Salad
Chaca y Tipo's Arroz y Frijoles (Rice & Beans)
Pacha's Peach Salad
Kuzco's Poison 
(the latter most is not pictured... nothing special, it was whatever we were drinking that night!)

*Crafts:* 
Decorate Pacha's Hut & Kuzco's Palace


And here's the photos!

Starting out, here's our craft for the evening... wee princess got a head start  I used my Cricut to cut out the castle and cottage images.






Next up, the spread! Complete with "Incan drawings" as DH called it and an alpaca-yarn poncho. I decorated the table with rich silky "royalty" colors, if you will, and added the bright red table runner as that's the color he wears as king. There's also a pile of jewels (bottom right corner- shown better in a later picture) to represent Kuzco's wealth.






Here's our dessert and appetizers: Pacha's Peach Salad (local peaches, cherries, and blackberries, topped with whipped local cream- yum!) and Kronk's (also local!) Corn on the Cob






And we've got the menu, along with homages to the llama and squirrel in the background, and can't forget the jaguar! One of my favorite scenes... "HA!... no touchy..."






Here's Chica's Cucumber Salad. Again, the cucumbers were also local! We had a great haul at the farmer's market that morning! In the background is DH's Peruvian-style Porkchops. Local chops done up with a Peruvian rub.






DH's (yet again local) Peruvian-style Ribs, done with the same rub as the porkchops.






Here's Arroz y Frijoles de Chaca y Tipo (Chaca & Tipo's Rice & Beans)- sorry, forgot to uncover those for the photo, whoops!






Couldn't forget to photograph "Kuzco's Poison!" These were probably my favorite decoration, hehe... oh and here's the pile of jewels.






And here's the "Incan drawings" hehe... anyone recognize this scene?!


----------



## Monknmom

Does anyone have any ideas for princess sofia and handy manny? Or other ideas for doc mcstuffins?


----------



## verleniahall

For Handy Maney - could you do a generic consturction theme?


----------



## Raidra

We did a Wreck-It-Ralph movie night recently, here's my blog post about it.  We're trying to do one a week before our trip, so I've put all of my ideas in one spot on the website, and I'm slowly going through and adding printables and pictures as I get to them.


----------



## TinaLala

Tonight we are doing Beauty and the Beast.  We are having Roast Beast, Belles greens, homemade French fries, French bread, and a Belle doll cake.  Coming home from the grocery store we realized we don't know where our Beauty and the Beast movie is - great!


----------



## ip74

Nice thread! Lots of ideas


----------



## TinaLala

So for the gray stuff, I mixed cool whip, pistachio pudding mix and then I added food coloring until it was gray. It was delicious!


----------



## verleniahall

TinaLala said:


> So for the gray stuff, I mixed cool whip, pistachio pudding mix and then I added food coloring until it was gray. It was delicious!



Ther is an actual recipe for "the Grey Stuff" here: 

http://seeaimeecook.blogspot.com/2014/01/the-grey-stuff-from-disneys-be-our.html


----------



## MamaJessie

Tonight we had a Hercules night.  For food there was a giant hero, bunches of grapes, and some non thematic chips.

Dessert was my husband's idea - ambrosia.  The food of the gods!

For a project my oldest daughter drew Mt. Olympus on a very large piece of paper and we each made our own god.  My youngest needed help drawing but had fun coming up with ideas.


----------



## oopsiDAISY

I completely forgot to post our June movie night on this thread!   It has been our favorite one by far...because our activity was a RIOT, and the movie is simply awesome. 

Invitation:





My girls and I had a lot of fun with the decorations:





















For our activity we all did some sort of wacky talent.  My DD12 sang and danced to "Fabulous" from High School Musical 2:





"Animal" showed up to play the drums for us:





I sang "Pirate's Life for Me":





"Gonzo" did magic tricks:





DD14 told jokes:





"Beeker" did a cool lab experiment:





And DS danced to the Jonas Brother's renditon of "I Wanna Be Like You" from Jungle Book:





It was SO MUCH FUN!  Next we had dinner.  Swedish Chef's Meatballs and Noodles:









It's Not Easy Being Green Veggies:





And the star of the show that night...Rainbow Connection Cake:









That cake was so fabulous! The layers were flavored and colored with Jello, the frosting was a combination of whipped cream AND cream cheese...so yummy!

We had no chance to do a July movie night, but we will be having our August one right away to make up for it.... this Saturday!


----------



## rachael95

oopsiDAISY said:


> I completely forgot to post our June movie night on this thread!   It has been our favorite one by far...because our activity was a RIOT, and the movie is simply awesome.



I really wish the DIS had "Like" buttons. All of you have posted such great ideas deserve to know people are reading and liking them. My DS is only 2 but I'm keeping a lot of these ideas for when he's a couple years older. So much fun!


----------



## TinaLala

Tonight Hubby surprised us with Bangers & Mash with gravy and chocolate chip ice cream - movie?  101 Dalmations!


----------



## oopsiDAISY

This weekend was our Ratatouille movie night with our cruise buddies. Another fun one for the books, and the food was OUT OF THIS WORLD DELICIOUS!

Invitation:





My girls prepping some of the food:









Isn't this just so pretty?





Decorations:













and THE FOOD:









Chef's hats were the craft for the night:





Then my kiddos got ahold of the camera and loaded it up with selfies and random pictures:














My favorite by far, taken by my 8 yr old DS:





  

And the final photo of the finished craft:





Yes, they were pretty hyper by that time.


----------



## aarpin

PrincessTigerLily said:


> Great idea Queenie!  I will add it to the index.  This is one of the few Disney movies I have yet to see, but this sounds like a fun way to do it.  The flashlight tag is perfect for summer, too!



There is an index?  I have a list of movies I would like to do, but there are A LOT of pages on here.


----------



## johnsoncm80

We did 101 Dalmatians this weekend.  

Entree
Perdita's Pie (Shepherd Pie)
Corn Dog Puppies

Sides
Wagging Tails and Spots (Pasta Salad)
Cruella Devilled Eggs
Dog Bones
Patches Pupcorn

Drink
Pongo's Punch

Dessert
Puppy Chow
Dalmatian Paw Print Pupcakes (White cake mix with mini Chocolate Chips added) 


We also made Dalmation puppets out of white lunch sacks.


----------



## MereBear17

Created this blog not too long ago to countdown to my Disneymoon. Enjoy and I hope you can benefit from some of my ideas! It's on onceforeverafter at blogspot


----------



## johnsoncm80

We did Fox and the Hound last night.  It was a long and crazy week so I kind of took the lazy way out 

We had Copper's Hen House Fried Chicken (from KFC)

Todd's Tater Salad (From the Grocery Store)

Chicken Feed (corn)

Dog Biscuits (From KFC)

Abigail's Chocolate Milk (Store bought, I told you I went really lazy  )

Amos Slade's Bear Claws (I was planning on buying bear claws but when I got to the store they were out so I had the idea in the store to get the small chocolate covered doughnuts and put almond slivers in for the claws  )

I had bought a kit to make friendship bracelets but it was way too complicated so we scrapped that idea and just watched the movie.


----------



## nadira36

johnsoncm80 said:


> We did Fox and the Hound last night.  It was a long and crazy week so I kind of took the lazy way out
> 
> We had Copper's Hen House Fried Chicken (from KFC)
> 
> Todd's Tater Salad (From the Grocery Store)
> 
> Chicken Feed (corn)
> 
> Dog Biscuits (From KFC)
> 
> Abigail's Chocolate Milk (Store bought, I told you I went really lazy  )
> 
> Amos Slade's Bear Claws (I was planning on buying bear claws but when I got to the store they were out so I had the idea in the store to get the small chocolate covered doughnuts and put almond slivers in for the claws  )
> 
> I had bought a kit to make friendship bracelets but it was way too complicated so we scrapped that idea and just watched the movie.



Nice.  I've had days like that too. Just watch the movie lol


----------



## lovingeire

Now that Sleeping Beauty has been released from the vault is anyone planning, or have you had a Sleeping Beauty movie night?  I am working on planning one.  I bought the movie today, but have to sort out what to do for it!  

Some food ideas I'm tossing around:

Berry baskets (waffle cone bowls w/ fresh berries)  - so cute!  Will probably definitely do!

Spinning Wheel pizzas - decorate your own

Croque Monsieur (grilled cheese & ham sandwiches)

Crepes

A pink and blue cake

Petite Fours or pretzel rods in the fairies colors

Choose Pink or Blue drinks (add pink or blue Crystal Light or the like to Sprite, or even sparkling wine for mom and dad!)

Anyone else have any great ideas?


----------



## Gracefulskinny

lovingeire said:


> Now that Sleeping Beauty has been released from the vault is anyone planning, or have you had a Sleeping Beauty movie night?  I am working on planning one.  I bought the movie today, but have to sort out what to do for it!
> 
> Some food ideas I'm tossing around:
> 
> Berry baskets (waffle cone bowls w/ fresh berries)  - so cute!  Will probably definitely do!
> 
> Spinning Wheel pizzas - decorate your own
> 
> Croque Monsieur (grilled cheese & ham sandwiches)
> 
> Crepes
> 
> A pink and blue cake
> 
> Petite Fours or pretzel rods in the fairies colors
> 
> Choose Pink or Blue drinks (add pink or blue Crystal Light or the like to Sprite, or even sparkling wine for mom and dad!)
> 
> Anyone else have any great ideas?



I have been thinking that when we get around to SLeeping beauty we would do "Pillows" aka Gnocchi/ ravioli  and "Fairy Wands" aka pocky





On a side note  here is a link to my Snow White Night over on my PTR. (DOn't feel like posting it twice. I have a Toy Story 2 to post as well soon.)


----------



## lovingeire

Gracefulskinny said:


> I have been thinking that when we get around to SLeeping beauty we would do "Pillows" aka Gnocchi/ ravioli  and "Fairy Wands" aka pocky



Very cute idea!  The Pocky is way easier than pretzel rods!  and you can get the strawberry/pink ones!  I think I'm torn between a French theme and themed movie food if that makes sense.


----------



## Gracefulskinny

lovingeire said:


> Very cute idea!  The Pocky is way easier than pretzel rods!  and you can get the strawberry/pink ones!  I think I'm torn between a French theme and themed movie food if that makes sense.



I'm saving the french theme for Beauty and the Beast. It actually references french food (vaguely)


----------



## Gracefulskinny

For those looking for Toy Story 2 ideas... I just posted my Toy Story 2 night on my PTR. Here is a direct link to the post.


----------



## EVilLovesCo

lovingeire said:


> Now that Sleeping Beauty has been released from the vault is anyone planning, or have you had a Sleeping Beauty movie night?  I am working on planning one.  I bought the movie today, but have to sort out what to do for it!
> 
> Some food ideas I'm tossing around:
> 
> Berry baskets (waffle cone bowls w/ fresh berries)  - so cute!  Will probably definitely do!
> 
> Spinning Wheel pizzas - decorate your own
> 
> Croque Monsieur (grilled cheese & ham sandwiches)
> 
> Crepes
> 
> A pink and blue cake
> 
> Petite Fours or pretzel rods in the fairies colors
> 
> Choose Pink or Blue drinks (add pink or blue Crystal Light or the like to Sprite, or even sparkling wine for mom and dad!)
> 
> Anyone else have any great ideas?



Hey! Here is the menu we just put together! 
-Aurora's Spinning Wheels topped with Crispy Dragon Tenders (Compliments of Prince Philip)-->I'm topping the wagon wheel pasta with alfredo sauce and baked chicken parm strips

-A Woodland Bowl-->salad 

-Fire-Breath Bread-->melty, cheesy garlic bread

-Envy Juice-->Either sprite with green food coloring or I have an excellent green punch

For dessert and to snack on during movie time: 
-Briar Rose's Berry-Basket Shake-->Strawberry Milkshake (a waffle cone would be good crunched up in it!)

-Make it Pink, Make it Blue Wands-->drizzle the strawberry pocky with blue candy melts


----------



## mirandaperez10

We Just did our first Disney theme night tonight

Movie: Sleeping Beauty


Menu:  malificent's  wicked spaghetti 

Sides:  Dragon toasted French bread 

Prince Phillips Green Beans


Desserts:

Aurora berry baskets-  strawberries, blueberries. Whipped cream  round bakery shells ( kinda like a an angel cake round with a hole in the middle)


Fairies Sugar Cookies




Activites:

Colored and made paper crowns

Plastic sword practice

Coloring sheets

Faith, Trust, and..PIXIE DUST.


----------



## Gracefulskinny

For those interested.... I just posted my Little Mermaid Movie Night over on my PTR:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=52540436#post52540436


----------



## Gracefulskinny

I've posted my Tangled movie night here  for those that want to check it out!


----------



## ksl5f123

We just had our first movie night in preparation for our March trip.  We try to do one every 10 days.  The theme of this one was Frozen.
Here is our menu:




AKA: tuna melts, sauteed mushrooms, carrots, hot chocolate, and ice cream sundaes.

Here is a picture of our table:




And one of the "Olaf" inspired sundae - didn't quite turn out like I envisioned.




I had some coloring pages that the kids did and some other printables that were free from DMR.


----------



## Gracefulskinny

Very cute!


----------



## ksl5f123

Tonight was our Monsters University party.  I didn't make a menu for this one (ran out of time), but we had Monster Sandwiches, stinging glow urchins (aka raspberries), and Mike & Sully inspired cupcakes.










A couple of the "toxic" children jumped into this photo:




As you can see, we own quite a few MU plush characters.    While I assembled the food, the kids did some coloring pages (seen above) and made their own MU student IDs.


----------



## Gracefulskinny

very cute.


----------



## Gracefulskinny

I just updated my PTR with a Beauty and the Beast night. For those interested you can find it HERE


----------



## PiratePrincessJess

This post is amazing!! I'm planning my first theme night this weekend. We're doing Incredibles. I got so many ideas from here! I hope it picks back up and more people start posting again soon!!


----------



## JennStars9

I'm so glad that I remembered this thread. We are counting down to our trip and I want to do a Disney movie every week. This thread has so many awesome ideas.


----------



## Gracefulskinny

For those that are interested I have posted my Princess and the Frog Movie night HERE


----------



## superchime

Gracefulskinny said:


> For those that are interested I have posted my Princess and the Frog Movie night HERE



Great timing! That's our movie for this week! I wonder if I can find a King Cake somewhere. Hmm...


----------



## Gracefulskinny

We found one at our local Publix. You might try your local grocery store.


----------



## Tropical Wilds

I did a Disney theme night party to "Beauty and the Beast" a few weeks ago...  I'm still adding pictures and recipes, but I have to say, I think it came out really, really well.  The kids had a total blast.  Considering we have 3 boys (though one was sick), getting them to latch on to a fairytale party is kind of a big deal.  LoL!

For crafts, we made magic mirrors.  Then for dinner we had thyme rubbed pork, Lefou's Brew, French onion soup, the grey stuff, and mini-cronuts while we listened to the soundtrack, then we went to the living room for movie night.

Here's the link for people who care for more pics, recipes, etc:

The Disney Chef


----------



## Brittaney Hood

Where did you make the template for the scare report


----------



## Jbausch

Love this thread! Can't wait to try some of these!


----------



## Jbausch

Help! I need ideas for Underdog Theme night.
I was thinking of making capes for the craft.
I could make something shaped like dog bones - bread or cookies
I was also thinking about making 'puppy chow' - trail mix
I could make super power juice
??? main course???


----------



## Gracefulskinny

Jbausch said:


> Help! I need ideas for Underdog Theme night.
> I was thinking of making capes for the craft.
> I could make something shaped like dog bones - bread or cookies
> I was also thinking about making 'puppy chow' - trail mix
> I could make super power juice
> ??? main course???


Power Dogs? (Hot Dogs)


----------



## nicolemomof4cuties

subscribing for fun ideas!!


----------



## Becc1

It's been almost 2 years since I posted in here.  While we haven't been doing our movie nights as often as we used to, they have picked up since we have a trip planned and we've been doing other non Disney movie nights as well 

The Little Mermaid night was over a year ago.



 

For dinner we had Ursula hot dogs, Sebastian's crab pretzel and shells and cheese, ocean water to drink 





 


Movie snacks


----------



## mommajo143

Love these! My kids thought our Dalmation day celebration was fun, and all we did was make pizzas with 101 spots (mini pepperoni & watch the movie & dance around the living room singing cruella deville song...) these will be a hit!


----------



## Becc1

Treasure Planet Night

 

 







Dessert


Movie snacks


----------



## Becc1

Guardians of the Galaxy

 

 

 

 

Dessert - Groot cupcakes
 

Coloring pages and a puzzle as our activities 
 

 

Movie snacks


----------



## Becc1

101 Dalmations



"Pup"eroni pizza!


----------



## BekahBelle

This is such a cute idea! Definitely doing this with my kids. Thanks for sharing


----------



## SnowWhite112

I did an Ohana night last week! We put some shrimp, chicken, pork, and steak skewers on the grill. I also made noodles, salad with the tropical vinaigrette, and even the Ohana bread pudding! Everyone said it was identical to the one at the actual restaurant. I felt so accomplished  You can find all the recipes online! Just do a quick Google search.

I also decorated my backyard with tiki torches and I even have some trees with tropical flowers on it. I looked up "adventureland loop" on YouTube and played it in the background. It was so much fun! We watched Lilo and Stitch afterwards.


----------



## Becc1

Big Hero Six





 








 



Dessert
 

Movie snacks


----------



## Becc1

This was the second Princess and the Frog night we've done. The first one was years ago when the movie just came out on dvd, it's somewhere on this thread, lol.  We celebrate Mardi Gras every year and the kids wanted to tie it in to a movie night this past February 


 



 

Dinner was gumbo with our version of a Kings Cake that my DD made


----------



## mandis77

We love Disney Headbands!  That or Disney-themed charades.  We do these all the time (tonight, actually), even when we don't have a countdown!


----------



## ravenanne

Love this! I'm spending far too much time on this thread when I should be working - oops!


----------



## Becc1

Teen Beach Movie 2







Dinner was beach party food, burgers, hot dogs, steak for DH and I and sides 


Dessert - S'more Dip
 

Movie snacks - beach balls, goldfish, gummy sharks and lobsters!


----------



## Wdw1015

Love these ideas! You are all so creative, looking forward to doing some of these for our first trip in October!!


----------



## Tinkerbell8956

We just started our Disney Family Movie Nights this past weekend! I forgot to take any pictures, but we watched Song of the South. We made fried chicken, biscuits, salad, and had mixed briar patch berries (raspberries, blueberries, and blackberries) and I made Coca-Cola Cake for dessert. For an activity we didn't do anything big for this one, I pulled some Splash Mountain coloring pages out of my WDW coloring book and we colored those. It was a lot of fun and I'm looking forward to more of them! Next time I will remember to take pictures!


----------



## Ldubois08

great ideas!


----------



## superchime

Anybody have ideas for the Disneynature Bears movie? I was all set to do A Bug's Life this weekend, but Netflix sent me Bears instead! I haven't seen the movie yet, so I'm not sure what to do (other than maybe a teddy grahams snack or something).


----------



## ddpaints

superchime said:


> Anybody have ideas for the Disneynature Bears movie? I was all set to do A Bug's Life this weekend, but Netflix sent me Bears instead! I haven't seen the movie yet, so I'm not sure what to do (other than maybe a teddy grahams snack or something).


When we did Brother Bear we did a Pacific Northwest theme. For dinner we ate salmon fillets on a cedar plank with maple whiskey glaze. I also made a cheddar cheese soup from Le Cellier in Epcot. For dessert we had maple bacon cupcakes with a maple cream cheese icing and bacon crumbles on top. I'm not sure how adventurous your family is but my 6 and 9 yr old loved it. The cupcakes were surprisingly good.


----------



## superchime

ddpaints said:


> When we did Brother Bear we did a Pacific Northwest theme.



Ooh thanks! I can definitely run with this idea! 
Mmmm... Le Cellier soup!


----------



## LadyOfDunBroch

No idea if this was posted already (sooo many awesome ideas!) but we like to do our own Wishes Dessert Party! We get a bunch of little cookies, cakes and sweet treats, turn down the lights, and play wishes on Youtube on the big TV w/ the surround sound going! My kids absolutely LOVE it, and it's a little romance for me and DH too!


----------



## Becc1

superchime said:


> Anybody have ideas for the Disneynature Bears movie? I was all set to do A Bug's Life this weekend, but Netflix sent me Bears instead! I haven't seen the movie yet, so I'm not sure what to do (other than maybe a teddy grahams snack or something).



We did a Brother Bear night a couple of years ago as well.  My kids won't go near salmon though so our "fish" was fish sticks, lol.  Our movie snacks were teddy Graham's, gummy Bears and goldfish.  We made bear paw cupcakes.  There are lots of bear crafts that you could do to go along with the movie,  Pinterest is my best friend for movie ideas 

These were the cupcakes we did


----------



## JessicaKnits

A few months ago I did a Snow White theme night, but never posted it here!  I'm happy to share recipes if anyone needs them!






Menu for the night...

I found these really cute apple candles on Pinterest here.

Mine didn't turn out quite as nice as the ones on Pinterest, but overall not too bad!






My one regret was that everything did end up being beige or brown.  If I had to go back and do it again, I would probably due red cabbage instead of the kraut.


----------



## Disneyalea

Here is the Muppets themed Mickey Monday we had last year. https://aleasalbums.wordpress.com/2015/02/23/mickey-monday-muppets/


----------



## Disneyalea

I keep coming back to this thread because you guys are my kind of people! When we get 2 months out from our yearly Disney trip, I start Mickey Mondays, which is the same thing you guys are doing. My husband makes the food to fit our theme, and I decorate and plan activities. The kids love to wake up on Monday and try to guess the theme by looking at our dining room! I have a blog where I post all of my Mickey Mondays. I also do 40 daily countdown activities with my kids before we go, so there are lots of fun ideas. It is ALL DISNEY! 
Our latest Mickey Monday was this past week, and it was a Spaceship Earth theme. Here is the link to the blog in general: https://aleasalbums.wordpress.com/


----------



## superchime

No pictures, but the Bears movie night went just fine. It takes place in Alaska, so I went from there. Nobody in my family will eat Salmon, so my husband had Alaskan Cod and the kids had fish sticks.  We also had mixed berries and sourdough bread, which is apparently popular in Alaska. Gummy bears (and popcorn) for our movie time snack. 

I found a really detailed guide on the Disneynature website. It had a lot of info about bears and a ton of games and activities. We homeschool, so I worked a few of those pages into our lessons yesterday afternoon.
http://nature.disney.com/bears/educators-guide


----------



## Dad's Plan

First off, I love this board! I recently started doing the Family Movie Night with my family, and wanted to share a recent one! (This is my first ever post on a board, so please be kind!) By the way, the DMP on the photos is from my website where I am posting this stuff. I wanted to be sure that I also put some stuff here, because I have gotten so many ideas from this site, I wanted to give back.

For my daughter's 5th birthday, she could choose any movie for a Family Movie Night, and she chose to do The Pirate Fairy! Here are some photos of what we did:

Our menu consisted of:

Crocky's Fried Fish
Pirate Potatoes
Magic Fairy Wands
Blue Pixie Dust Cupcakes
Pixie Hallow Punch





These are the birthday tickets I made, and we did little signs for the food as well. I'll just put up the photos and stop talking.








All my daughter wanted for dinner was her favorite: Fish Sticks and French Fries.








She insisted in decorating all the cupcakes herself!

So that was our Movie Night for The Pirate Fairy. Please let me know what you think. I do a family movie night every other week, and would love to share more ideas if there is interest! Let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Dad's Plan

We Just completed the Star Wars Prequels as Family Movie Nights, and as Star Wars in now part of the Disney Family, I thought I would share some of the things we did for them.

*Episode I - The Phantom Menace*
Movie Tickets
*



*
Menu
*



*
For more information, you can check out the full event at Star Wars: The Phantom Menace - Family Movie Night

*Episode II - Attack of the Clones*
Ticket




Menu




For more information, you can check out the full event at Star Wars: Attack of the Clones - Family Movie Night

*Episode III - Revenge of the Sith*
Ticket




Menu




For more information, you can check out the full event at Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith - Family Movie Night

We had a lot of fun, and are planning out next Family Movie Night for August 14th when we watch _The Jungle Book. _


----------



## Becc1

This was the second Beauty and the Beast night we've done, the first one was our very first movie night 5 years ago 

We went with a menu based off of "Be Our Guest". French onion soup and mini quiches as our appetizers, beef ragout, cheese soufflé as the main course and "gray stuff" for dessert 

No movie snacks tonight, just boring popcorn, lol

 



 



 

As my kids get older, they tend to want to skip the crafts (except my DD who still loves them). They do however like board games so we've taken to playing one or two of the many Disney game that we have during our movie nights!


----------



## MrsJoy

I'm so excited to try out these ideas. We are planning our trip for June 2016.


----------



## Becc1

Thought I'd share a couple of our non Disney movie nights 

Lego movie - we watched this last summer with a bunch of friends at our local theater that does $1 kids summer movies and then came home to have lunch and more Lego fun 

 
The kids decorated their Legi guy plates

 
Lego pizzas for lunch!

 

 
The kids made their own Lego brownies

 
They all made Lego creations


----------



## Becc1

Dolphin Tale 2

 

 

 
Dolphin safe tuna sandwiches , fish bait (chicken nuggets) and shells and cheese.

 

 

Movie snacks


----------



## Becc1

The Wizard of Oz

We just did movie snacks for this one!


----------



## Gracefulskinny

Becc1 said:


> The Wizard of Oz
> 
> We just did movie snacks for this one!
> 
> View attachment 113716
> 
> View attachment 113717
> 
> View attachment 113718
> 
> View attachment 113719
> 
> View attachment 113720
> 
> View attachment 113721
> 
> View attachment 113722
> 
> View attachment 113723


Awesome! I was actually thinking of doing a Wizard of Oz Movie Night soon! Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## EvieBug

Popping in to say that thanks to this thread, we are starting movie nights tomorrow!  It seems a great way to count down our upcoming trip which is still a ways out, so hopefully this will keep the excitement simmering.

I printed a flyer and tickets to leave by the kids plates at breakfast tomorrow, so they can wonder about it all day. Ha!

I've considered doing things like this before but this thread full of ideas is what finally took all my excuses away.


----------



## Disneyalea

Our latest Mickey Monday theme was the Beach Club Resort because we are staying there on our upcoming trip! Read all about it here: https://aleasalbums.wordpress.com/category/mickey-monday/


----------



## superchime

Oh my goodness, Becc1, you have so many great ideas! I love the "witch is dead" cupcakes, and those banana dolphins! 

Do you have a recipe for the grey stuff? My poor kids have never watched Beauty and the Beast. I've got to put that on our list!


----------



## ddpaints

superchime said:


> Oh my goodness, Becc1, you have so many great ideas! I love the "witch is dead" cupcakes, and those banana dolphins!
> 
> Do you have a recipe for the grey stuff? My poor kids have never watched Beauty and the Beast. I've got to put that on our list!



This lady has a good recipe for it. http://www.thedisneydiner.com/2013/02/try-grey-stuff-its-delicious-heres.html. I also LOVE her Empire cookies that we made for Brave.


----------



## Becc1

superchime said:


> Oh my goodness, Becc1, you have so many great ideas! I love the "witch is dead" cupcakes, and those banana dolphins!
> 
> Do you have a recipe for the grey stuff? My poor kids have never watched Beauty and the Beast. I've got to put that on our list!




Thank you, I'd love to take credit for everything but I do get a lot of ideas from Pinterest 

Here's the recipe I used for the "gray stuff"

http://www.thedisneydiner.com/2013/02/try-grey-stuff-its-delicious-heres.html?m=1


----------



## EvieBug

ddpaints said:


> This lady has a good recipe for it. http://www.thedisneydiner.com/2013/02/try-grey-stuff-its-delicious-heres.html. I also LOVE her Empire cookies that we made for Brave.



DERP! Brave is our first movie night and it's tonight! Wish I had seen this earlier, I would have taken a stab at it. They look tasty! I will bookmark the page for sure - thanks for sharing this.


----------



## ddpaints

EvieBug said:


> DERP! Brave is our first movie night and it's tonight! Wish I had seen this earlier, I would have taken a stab at it. They look tasty! I will bookmark the page for sure - thanks for sharing this.


They are super easy you have plenty of time .


----------



## EvieBug

Reporting back after our first Disney movie night...and I can say that this is a great thing to do! We did Brave since we haven't watched that in a while.

I had the flyer & tickets next to breakfast plates in the morning. Kids were excited. We all went off to work and summer camp. Eldest (DD7) was cranky after camp because she wanted to go play at a friends house..until she saw the table decked out with her Merida dolls and the paper stand ups from the movie! She was so excited! 

DH (who I thought would eye roll because I decorated and printed tickets and a menu and all) was all in, calling the food by the silly names and everything. 

After dinner we all watched the movie together - really together, no mom and dad sending work emails or tidying the kitchen or anything. It was fabulous.

I love the idea of activities but we all get home pretty close to dinner time so I'm not sure I can fit that in, maybe a quick coloring page...

This morning DS3 saw the table was back to normal and said "where's movie night? What happened?" So I guess he had fun. 

Can't wait for this Friday!


----------



## Disneyalea

Tonight's dinner and fun was all themed after The Seven Dwarves Mine Train. As always, pics and games are included and you can even search Mickey Monday as the catagory for plenty of other themed family fun nights. We have been doing them as a way to count down our Disney trips fro several years. My littlest one is so sad when we get to the last Mickey Monday before a trip. Here's my blog.... https://aleasalbums.wordpress.com/


----------



## verleniahall

Movie Night last night!

Watched Phineas & Ferb - Across the 2nd Demension - had BBQ Ribs (that DH cooked on the grill low and slow for 3 hours - YUM) Potato salad, and baked beans - played disney uno

Easy Peasy!!


----------



## Disneyalea

I can't post pictures for some reason, maybe cuz I'm a newbie, but we had a fun family night this Monday. My husband and I work together to make our Mickey Mondays extra special. I pick a theme, He tackles the food that goes with our theme, and I cover decorations and activities. We hardly ever watch a movie for our family night, because we are usually focusing on a ride or show from WDW. This week was the Seven Dwarves Mine Train! We had 7 tiny items on our menu, from the simple "Sleepy's crunchy dwarf hats" (Bugles) to "Dopey's jiggly gem dessert". (jello squares!)Everything was tiny and he had a plate with 7 of everything! Miniature hot dogs in little buns, Mini hamburgers (he used kona Hawaiian rolls as the buns), mini-pepperoni pizzas, small twice baked potatoes. (made using those little finger potatoes) and golden mac & cheese cups made in a tiny muffin pan! He really outdid himself. As for me, I decorated my favorite way, by using things we have around the house or re-purposed from other parties. For example, we have candle lanterns as decor in our living room, so I borrowed those as a centerpiece, along with a tin bucket filled with apple candles snagged from the fall decoration bin. (A nod to Snow White) I sprinkled gems we had left over from various crafts all around the lanterns and pail, and gathered some up in little tin containers I had. It doesn't have to be much to make it special. Activities were games, like search the mine for gems. Our game room in the basement is pretty dark, even in the day, so I cracked glow bracelets in 2 colors for the kids, and had them find their color bracelet. There were 5 for each of them to find. At the last minute, I strung up 2 strands of Christmas lights to make it look a little less scary down there. This was probably their favorite activity of the night. The other activities were *Pass the Poison Apple*,(hot potato) *Wishing Well coin toss* (only we used paper apples), and *  Dopey’s Memory/Trivia:* Need seven dwarves made of Hershey’s kisses with answers to Snow White trivia on the bottom. Also need questions. How to play: Ask a question. The kiddo whose turn it is gets to look underneath one kissable dwarf to see if they have the right answer. If they get it right, they get to keep the dwarf. We let daddy play, and the kids won, each earning 6 dwarves. The dwarves took me a half hour to make, maybe a little more. But they were so cute that my kids still haven't been able to eat them. They were definitely appreciated, even though I didn't take the time to make sure I made one of each specific dwarf...for example, they all have beards, (so there is no Dopey) and I didn't add glasses to make Doc authentic. I have pictures of everything on my blog and lots more ideas for family nights, too. Just look under Mickey Mondays. I also do fun countdowns with my kids for Disney and holidays. I don't make anything from my blog, or anything, I just like to feel that what I'm writing is actually getting seen! Also, I just like to share my love of Disney! https://aleasalbums.wordpress.com/


----------



## Disneyalea

When planning our Disney Dinners, I make sure we are giving a nod to each theme park. https://aleasalbums.files.wordpress.com/2015/08/img_2432.jpg
This week, we celebrated the Kidcot stations at World Showcase in Epcot! We had dishes from each of the countries at Epcot and made a passport for our actual trip that the kids will get stamped while we are there. I set up different country stations where they could work on their passports. They really took their time crafting the passports, and trying out all the foods, which aren't things we usually eat. All the info and pictures are on my blog, here:
 https://aleasalbums.wordpress.com/2015/08/18/world-showcase-kidcot-themed-mickey-monday/


----------



## Becc1

Impromptu mini movie night, my DD wanted to have a Descendants night and I used what I had on hand to put a little something together for snacks!

 

We had a different snack to represent each of the Villians in the movie.

 

Apple slices with a "poison" yogurt dip, Jafar's serpent staffs (pretzel rods), my DD made the black and white Cruella de Vil cupcakes and we had a Malificent green punch to drink . I also printed out coloring pages of the different Villians to color while we watched the movie.

 

 

 

 

Didn't go overboard but it was fun and of course we loved the movie!


----------



## Margaret Albright

Following


----------



## coconutsunshine

We've been doing Disney days for years now, but I'm finally going to post!!! Today we did Wreck it Ralph and had some friends over to join in. They have never watchef the movie and have a DD so we veered more on the Sugar Rush side. While prepping everything my older DS watched the movie ( wish I could have watched as well). For activities we did lollipop crafts, the Wreck-it-Ralph activity book and coloring sheets, played Candyland, made candy race cars and did the mentos, diet coke geyser  for supper we had meatloaf cupcakes (idea from this thread), fast fries, pacman naan bread, not so sweet salad, Felix's hammers, cybot eggs (grapes) and brocolli salad (no fun name).  Dessert was shaped as Ralph's medal and we also had pac man cherries and lots of candy!!! It was a fun day  thanks to everyone for all the ideas!! Oops almost forgot, we had pacman pancakes for breakfast!           [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## Disneyalea

Becc1 said:


> Impromptu mini movie night, my DD wanted to have a Descendants night and I used what I had on hand to put a little something together for snacks!
> 
> View attachment 117809
> 
> We had a different snack to represent each of the Villians in the movie.
> 
> View attachment 117810
> 
> Apple slices with a "poison" yogurt dip, Jafar's serpent staffs (pretzel rods), my DD made the black and white Cruella de Vil cupcakes and we had a Malificent green punch to drink . I also printed out coloring pages of the different Villians to color while we watched the movie.
> 
> View attachment 117811
> 
> View attachment 117812
> 
> View attachment 117813
> 
> View attachment 117814
> 
> Didn't go overboard but it was fun and of course we loved the movie!


How cute! My kids loved that movie!


----------



## Disneyalea

coconutsunshine said:


> We've been doing Disney days for years now, but I'm finally going to post!!! Today we did Wreck it Ralph and had some friends over to join in. They have never watchef the movie and have a DD so we veered more on the Sugar Rush side. While prepping everything my older DS watched the movie ( wish I could have watched as well). For activities we did lollipop crafts, the Wreck-it-Ralph activity book and coloring sheets, played Candyland, made candy race cars and did the mentos, diet coke geyser  for supper we had meatloaf cupcakes (idea from this thread), fast fries, pacman naan bread, not so sweet salad, Felix's hammers, cybot eggs (grapes) and brocolli salad (no fun name).  Dessert was shaped as Ralph's medal and we also had pac man cherries and lots of candy!!! It was a fun day  thanks to everyone for all the ideas!! Oops almost forgot, we had pacman pancakes for breakfast! View attachment 118779 View attachment 118781 View attachment 118782 View attachment 118783 View attachment 118784 View attachment 118786 View attachment 118787 View attachment 118788 View attachment 118792 View attachment 118795 [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


Love that you made the candy cars. I've been storing ideas on Pintrest for a Wreck it Ralph dinner because someday, we're doing it! Loved all your ideas! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mousemommy1

You guys have such great ideas!!! We regularly do movie and game nights, but we don't theme them. I think I'm going to have to make time to do it because it looks so fun!


----------



## Disneyalea

Although I loved the Sorcerer hat, I'm excited to see the front of the Great Movie ride again this next time we go! So we celebrated with our Mickey Monday, themed to The Great Movie Ride. It was a success, the kids loved the concession stand style of food and the "ride" (in a wheelbarrow). You can read about it and see all the pics here: https://aleasalbums.wordpress.com/2015/08/23/the-great-movie-ride-theme-for-mickey-monday/


----------



## EvieBug

I love the idea of theming the night toward a park (MK, AK, DHS, Epcot) - and I am also thinking of doing one for our resort (Coronado Springs)... if you theme this way, do you do something for a movie? I was thinking of You Tube clips of rides/fireworks/shows or what not...?


----------



## Disneyalea

EvieBug said:


> I love the idea of theming the night toward a park (MK, AK, DHS, Epcot) - and I am also thinking of doing one for our resort (Coronado Springs)... if you theme this way, do you do something for a movie? I was thinking of You Tube clips of rides/fireworks/shows or what not...?


If you check out my blog, you'll see that even though we have a couple hours of fun, we hardly ever watch a movie on Mickey Mondays. Although sometimes, we'll watch a ride through of the ride we are celebrating. (if celebrating is the right word) We do watch movies on other nights, but on our family night, I like to do things where we are enjoying being together, not all looking at a screen. We have a themed dinner and then do a few activities, occasionally a craft. For example, our next theme is Kali River Rapids, and I am planning a bunch of water fun games outside. My husband and I will be joining right in with them!


----------



## Disneyalea

Ok! Kali River Rapids, here we come! I had fun planning this last Mickey Monday before our trip! I went with water games and it was nice and hot outside so it made getting splashed fun! My husband went with an Asian theme for dinner, and I decorated with a water theme. The only bad thing of the night, was that my camera died, pretty much out of the blue, and with only 2 days til we leave! But I still was able to take pictures for much of the event, you can find details on our special drink to go with our theme, and find out all about our menu and games. https://aleasalbums.wordpress.com/2015/09/01/kali-river-rapids-mickey-monday/


----------



## Dad's Plan

So in honor of the upcoming release (I know, it;s over a year away) of the live action Jungle Book, we watched the classic 1967 Jungle Book at a recent Family Movie Night. The kids woke up with the ticket in the mailbox outside their door.





We set the table with a green theme and a collection of the kids' stuffed animals to represent the various animals in the movie. We had elephants and teddy bears and even a barrel of monkeys hanging from the chandelier. 






For dinner, we enjoyed:


Jungle Juice (Green Gatorade)
Mango Chicken
Jasmine Rice (it's from India)
Yogurt dressed Fruit Salad
















For dessert, I set up the traditional concession stand where the kids can send the points they accrued during the past two weeks of good behavior and doing chores. At this concession stand, I added three Jungle Book themed items:


*Mowgli's Jungle*: A Box of animal crackers 





*Jungle Bears* - a small dish of Gummy Bears






*Baloo's Bananas* - Banana chips







Here is an image of the full concession stand set up:





And that was our Jungle Book themed Family Movie Night. I have a Frozen night that I did with just my Daughter when Mom and Son were out of town, but I'll post that in a couple days.

If you are interested in reading about some of the older Disney Family Movie Nights, check out my site at http://www.dadsmasterplan.com. There are a lot of Family Movie Nights as well as Date Nights that I put on for just my wife.

Thanks.


----------



## Dad's Plan

To wrap up our Dinosaur theme in school, we just had a Family Movie Night viewing of Disney's _Dinosaur_. A film from 2000 about an Allosaurus who is raised by a group of Lemurs.

We started out with a dinosaur fossil dig before the movie began as an activity while I got all the food ready.






Read more about the activity here.

It all began when the kids woke up to find their tickets in their mailboxes. Isabel was very excited.









For dinner we had a big BBQ with Dinosaur ribs, Kron's corn, Aldar's Apple Juice and various other treats.









Check out more Disney themed family movie nights at my blog: Dad's Master Plan


----------



## Dad's Plan

We had another great Disney Family Movie Night when we watched _Escape from With Mountain_. We were studying camping in school, so this was a close match with the kids hiding out in a camper and being somewhat in the woods. I know, it's a bit of a stretch, but it also tied in with our October theme this year of Aliens.





Here are the tickets:





For dinner, we did simple camping Burritos. The kids made them up themselves and had a great time doing so.












The process got a big 'Thumbs Up' from Ethan.

And to drink, we had Flying Fruit Punch!






And that was our Family Movie Night for _Escape to Witch Mountain_. In two weeks, I will be posting our next Family Movie Night when we do Disney's _Flight of the Navigator_.

For more Family Movie Night ideas - mostly Disney, but not all - check out Dad's Master Plan. So far, we are up to about 22 different nights!


----------



## ajwolfe

I'm loving the idea of making these nights more about the rides or things at WDW since my boys are getting a bit older it would be nice to mix that in.

Would appreciate any suggestions on these!!


----------



## Dad's Plan

Hey all, I just began a new thread to focus specifically on Family Movie Nights. These are anything you do to make a Disney Movie more enjoyable with your family and kids. It's all about ideas for activities, food, games and fun that relate to a specific movie. Any movie. 

The thread is intended to highlight the movie and what you do to make special movies even more special.

check it out at http://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-family-movie-night.3453701/.


----------



## Dad's Plan

In honor of PAN opening today, I thought that I would post the Peter Pan Family Movie Night that we did. Perhaps now is a good time to have another Peter Pan themed movie night before we go and see the new movie!

Here is the ticket we used:





And the Menu:





For dinner, we had:



*LOST BOY SWORDS*
Blueberry and Strawberry Fruit Swords
*PIRATE SHIP PIZZA WITH CANNONBALLS*
Home made French Bread Pizza
Mini Meatballs
*CAPTAIN* *HOOKS*
Hook Shaped Breadsticks

For our drink, we had Mermaid Lagoon Water (Lemonade)












And for dessert, we had:



*PIRATE'S PARFAIT*
Chocolate Pudding, Crushed Oreo Pieces, Whipped Cream
*SECOND STARS*
Star Shaped Rice Krispie Treats










Anyone have an idea for Pan?

For more photos from our Peter Pan night, visit www.dadsmasterplan.com


----------



## Becc1

Back in March when we saw Cinderella at the movies my DD decided that for her b-day she wanted to have a Cinderella movie night with a couple of her friends.  We ended up with more than a couple girls but it was a really fun afternoon 

My DD and her BFF help decorate, they went a little nuts with the confetti, lol

 

 

 
I didn't go all out with the theming for food as I was trying to please 10 little girls but we had some fun snacks.  My movie snack station was really cute but I never gt a picture because the girls jumped on it so quickly 

 

 

  
My pumpkins were cute when I first did them but as they sat out the tootsie rolls started to slide . Girls still said they were good!

They decorated butterfly masguarade masks
 

And then the movie, which I can honestly say they maybe sat through half of, lol.   We did start with the original Cinderella which they watched when they first arrived and were playing!


----------



## ajwolfe

Has anyone done a Pochantas themed menu?  This was one my son requested and I'm struggling with it.


----------



## Dad's Plan

ajwolfe said:


> Has anyone done a Pochantas themed menu?  This was one my son requested and I'm struggling with it.



We are planning a Pocahontas night in November, and this is what we are doing. I hope it helps!

For the drink we are doing a Raspberry Iced Tea because tea, made with berries and herbs and pine needles was common in many Native American's diet.

Also, seafood played a huge role in the diets of the Native Americans on the East Coast, so we are doing Fried Fish (fish sticks for picky eaters, and cod for the others), but you could do any seafood (clams, oysters, mussels, fish) grilled, fried, etc. 

For a side, we are having Corn on the Cob, roasted butternut squash, and Flatbread (the kids are going to make this) with Cranberry Butter. 

Since it is Pocahontas, you should definitely check out Native American food from your region of the country, as it varies so greatly across the continent, or focus on the real Pocahontas. She was part of a tribe group in current Virginia, so you can look at that region for ideas as well.

I hope this helps a little!


----------



## Becc1

I always try to do a Halloween themed movie night around this time of year, we finally got around to The Nightmare Before Christmas this year 


Note, they are all wearing Christmas pjs at my DDs request 





Dinner was worms and eyeballs (spaghetti and meatballs) this was my DSs choice of a "creepy" meal  dessert was Jack Skellington cupcakes.



Movie snacks








As an activity, my kids built a haunted house birdhouse they had gotten from a Lowes Build and Grow workshop earlier in the day.  We actually got the inspiration to do this movie night because the guy reminded us of Jack.

My DDs finished product


----------



## Dad's Plan

*Flight of the Navigator (1986)*






For Flight of the Navigator, we did a space theme. We decorated the table with a black tablecloth, and some of the spaceship toys. For dinner, we raided our camping foods, and grabbed a bunch of Mountain House packs of freeze dried, or just add water foods. And to top it off, we had some great freeze-dried astronaut ice cream.






For Special Treats, we had Milky Ways and Asteroids (Just like when we did Star Wars: Episode II).









For the drink, we had Takeoff Tang. This was actually just Orange Juice, but who really wants to drink Tang, anyway. 






And then we kicked back and enjoyed a blast from my past (I remember seeing this movie oh, so long ago...) with our concession boxes full of Milky Ways, Asteroids and freeze dried ice cream!






For more Movie & Menu pairings, please check out my site at Dad's Master Plan.


----------



## Jhaberlein

We are planning our first Disney Movie Night, and are going to watch Tomorrowland. Any suggestions for menu pairings?


----------



## Disneyalea

I thought it was appropriate to post our Tower of Terror Dinner from last year. I'm so homesick for Disney! The link is below...
	

 https://aleasalbums.wordpress.com/2015/02/02/mickey-monday-tower-of-terror/


----------



## sophie16

What an amazing thread!! So many wonderful and creative ideas


----------



## Dad's Plan

*Lilo & Stitch (2002)*

*



*
I hope everyone had a wonderful Halloween! We wrapped up our Alien themed Family Movie Nights with 2002's _Lilo & Stitch_.

I wanted to a Hawaiian Menu, but as we live about as far away from Hawaii in the states as possible, sourcing specific ingredients might prove a bit challenging! So I went with a meal with a Hawaiian _feel_. So it may not be 100% accurate, but at least it was a lot of fun!





The menu was grilled chicken with Peanut Dipping Sauce, Coconut Rice and, of course, Hawaiian Bread.





Sorry, no photos of the bread and the rice...

And to drink, we had Luau Lemonade:





And since it was Halloween, the kids enjoyed some Halloween Cookies that they made in their concession boxes, which didn't really have anything to do with Lilo & Stitch!

Thanks for reading. Check out some of my other Disney Themed Nights at Dad's Master Plan.

Thanks.


----------



## Tfunk78

Agh so much to choose from!!!


----------



## Gracefulskinny

Had a Inside OUt Movie night last night in honor of the release of the DVD  

We were going to get a White Pizza with Broccoli on it but the pizza place that makes it tried to tell us that it would be over 2 hours. Instead we went with our usual place  and did pepperoni or rather "Angry Memory Orb Pizza" I also had plans to make a lemon cake and call it a Joy Memory Orb  but with all the Halloween candy in the house we skipped it. 

Other food ideas I came up with would be 

Bing Bong cotton Candy and Mix of Emotions (Jelly beans / M&Ms )


----------



## Dad's Plan

Gracefulskinny said:


> Had a Inside OUt Movie night last night in honor of the release of the DVD
> 
> We were going to get a White Pizza with Broccoli on it but the pizza place that makes it tried to tell us that it would be over 2 hours. Instead we went with our usual place  and did pepperoni or rather "Angry Memory Orb Pizza" I also had plans to make a lemon cake and call it a Joy Memory Orb  but with all the Halloween candy in the house we skipped it.
> 
> Other food ideas I came up with would be
> 
> Bing Bong cotton Candy and Mix of Emotions (Jelly beans / M&Ms )




I love the idea of Jelly Beans for 'Mix of Emotions!' I'm going to have to do that when we do our _Inside Out_ Night.


----------



## Dad's Plan

*The Sword in the Stone (1963)*





We have returned to Family Movie Nights themed to our schooling again - at least until December. So this week, while we are studying Medieval Times, we watched Disney's 1963 animated feature _The Sword in the Stone_. I made the menu as Medieval theme, and a dinner full of food with swords stuck in them.










And for the drink, we all enjoyed some Wizard's Tea.





Has anyone else done a Sword in the Stone Family Movie Night? I'd love to here what you did with it!

For more Movie & Menu pairings, please check out my site at Dad's Master Plan.


----------



## Dad's Plan

*Pocahontas (1995)*





In anticipation of Thanksgiving (I hope this doesn't offend anyone!), we are watching Pocahontas. Honestly, I really don't like this movie very much. But again, it's not for me, it's for the kids.

The only big change that I made to this menu when we had the Movie Night was that I changed the drink from tea (I was originally planning a Raspberry Iced Tea) but switched it out at the last minute for Apple Cider. I don't think it's particularly authentic, but it was much more seasonally appropriate!

For dinner, I put together Flat Bread with Cranberry Butter:





Considering the important par that fish played in the Native American diet here on the East Coast, we made Cod Fritters for dinner.




For the drink, as I mentioned, I changed the tea to Apple Cider at the last minute. Hence the reason the drink band was not updated - and the strange color for tea...




And finally, I made cinnamon sugar tortilla leaves for a sweet dessert snack for after the movie with the popcorn.





So that was our pre-thanksgiving Pocahontas Family Movie Night. What would you do for a Native American themed dinner? Let me know!

For more Movie & Menu pairings, please check out my site at Dad's Master Plan.


----------



## Dad's Plan

*Mickey's Once Upon a Christmas (1999) / Mickey's Twice Upon a Christmas (2004) - Double Feature*





December is here, and we will be enjoying Family Movie Nights until Christmas. To kick it all off, we began with a Disney Double Feature. We enjoyed Mickey's Once Upon a Christmas and Mickey's Twice Upon a Christmas. Both are about an hour long and feature a number of short, Holiday themed tales starring Mickey and the gang.

I don't know what it is, but these two movies just do not have the same charm and heart that earlier Disney Holiday themed shorts have. This seems more slapped together to make a buck. Particularly Twice Upon a Christmas, which ditches the traditional animation in favor of CGI. And the real problem is that it is not very good CGI. It looks as though the images were never fully rendered. There is a lack of detail to the characters, and I feel that takes away from the stories. However, if you are 5, I guess that doesn't matter very much.

Here I have two movies where there is no consistent setting, location or plot, so what do you do to pair a menu to that? I thought about researching some of the restaurant menus at Disney to see if they had any Christmas fare on the menu. This way the theme could be like a trip to Disney. Unfortunately, I couldn't find anything that worked. So then I decided that since we are watching a bunch of little stories, why not make a dinner make of little bites. An assortment of foods that are small, and quick to eat. So I made a menu that I did not get a good picture of, unfortunately. So I made a Christmas tree, and placed ornaments on it that listed the foods that would be served. Because the photo I have is of such poor quality, here are the foods that we enjoyed:


Cocktail Meatballs in Gravy
Spiced Nuts
Prosciutto, Sage & Goat Cheese Pinwheels
Potato Puffs
Arancini
Mini Pizzas
Pigs in a Blanket
Side Salad












The other big issues I had with this movie was what to drink. When I made up the drink bands, I couldn't think of anything and came up with the remarkable generic name "Donald's Drink." Given one of the shorts, I guess that should have been hot chocolate, but I have that for another Family Movie Night this month, so I didn't want to do that... I ended up using Eggnog. Isabel loved it, Ethan hated it, so after a sip or two, he requested milk instead. 




It was a big spread, and we ate while we watched the first movie. We skipped the Concession Box for this one, and instead, we all enjoyed Milk and Christmas Cookies.

For more Movie & Menu pairings, please check out my site at Dad's Master Plan.


----------



## Dad's Plan

*Alice in Wonderland (1951)*






With the dawn of 2016, we kick off a new year of Family Movie Nights! We started it all off with Disney's 1951 _Alice in Wonderland_. Based on the poems of Lewis Carroll, the story is more of a sting of connected poems, than one long plot line. Oh, and the Mad Hatter is not a warrior, there are no dragons, and Alice never puts on armor in this version. 

And for the dinner, we had, what else, a tea party with unbirthday cake.






I did not make drink bands for this as we used tea cups for the tea, and the bands didn't wouldn't work on them. We made a couple pots of tea (no photos of that - sorry) and Tea Sandwiches. In the end, I substituted the Apple Cheddar for a Ham Salad just because I had more of the Ham ingredients on hand. And for the Jam Sandwich, I made Strawberry Jam and Cream Cheese Sandwiches.









I also made fresh Apricot Scones. These turned out really well! The biggest key to success when making scones is to not over-mix the dough. By not over-mixing the dough, the scones come out very light and flaky, otherwise, it may come out a bit too dense and dry. We served the scones with Orange Marmalade and Strawberry Preserves - no clotted cream, sorry.

And we finished off our Tea Party with Unbirthday CupCakes. To make it a little more stance and more in keeping with the movie, I baked the cupcakes in tea cups. I under-filled the cups, so that when the cake rose, it would remain under the rim of the cup. That way, I when I iced the cake, I could level off the top and make it look smooth and flat, hiding the cake underneath! This was the big hit with the kids! 









After our splendid tea party, we sat down as watched the movie together. It was a bit of a it and miss with the kids. They found parts funny, particularly when Alice would grow or shrink, but they did not care for the Queen of Hearts. I believe that they tend to prefer a movie m=with a more linear story, which does not bode well for our next Family Movie Night - _Fantasia!_

_For more Movie & Menu pairings, please check out my site at Dad's Master Plan._


----------



## jmccoy18

Thanks for all these great ideas! I think we will start themed family nights starting a year out from our trip, maybe one a month.


----------



## Deffenm

We don't have a trip planned until 2017 so we are going to start these up again in Feb.   Does anyone have any ideas for Inside Out?


----------



## Gracefulskinny

Deffenm said:


> We don't have a trip planned until 2017 so we are going to start these up again in Feb.   Does anyone have any ideas for Inside Out?


There should be a post from a few months back that I posted with some. (Unfortunately no pictures though.)


----------



## The3rdDisneyBoy

Hey everyone,

So I am not trying to self-promote or anything but I started a blog about a year ago and it's primary focus (at least for now) has been focusing on the Disney Nights we do at our house. This thread is really what started us on that whole thing way, way back so I thought maybe you guys would be interested?

We have been counting down to my 40th by doing Disney nights around my top 40 Disney movies (though in no particular order.) The link is below and with only 3 weeks left until our trip, they are almost all done. Cinderella was our last.

The blog will be focused more on Disney as a whole coming up (though there are a few non-Disney night posts in there already) but I have had to dedicate most of it to this endeavor until this trip...

If you're interested, check it out

https://weheartdisney.wordpress.com/


----------



## aharbin88

The3rdDisneyBoy said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So I am not trying to self-promote or anything but I started a blog about a year ago and it's primary focus (at least for now) has been focusing on the Disney Nights we do at our house. This thread is really what started us on that whole thing way, way back so I thought maybe you guys would be interested?
> 
> We have been counting down to my 40th by doing Disney nights around my top 40 Disney movies (though in no particular order.) The link is below and with only 3 weeks left until our trip, they are almost all done. Cinderella was our last.
> 
> The blog will be focused more on Disney as a whole coming up (though there are a few non-Disney night posts in there already) but I have had to dedicate most of it to this endeavor until this trip...
> 
> If you're interested, check it out
> 
> https://weheartdisney.wordpress.com/


Awesome idea! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## The3rdDisneyBoy

aharbin88 said:


> Awesome idea! Thanks for the heads up!



Sure thing!


----------



## oopsiDAISY

The3rdDisneyBoy said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So I am not trying to self-promote or anything but I started a blog about a year ago and it's primary focus (at least for now) has been focusing on the Disney Nights we do at our house. This thread is really what started us on that whole thing way, way back so I thought maybe you guys would be interested?
> 
> We have been counting down to my 40th by doing Disney nights around my top 40 Disney movies (though in no particular order.) The link is below and with only 3 weeks left until our trip, they are almost all done. Cinderella was our last.
> 
> The blog will be focused more on Disney as a whole coming up (though there are a few non-Disney night posts in there already) but I have had to dedicate most of it to this endeavor until this trip...
> 
> If you're interested, check it out
> 
> https://weheartdisney.wordpress.com/



Um...I am now officially addicted to your blog...


----------



## The3rdDisneyBoy

oopsiDAISY said:


> Um...I am now officially addicted to your blog...



Aw thanks...Did you check out Hercules night and Monsters Inc.?

Here is Hercules:
https://weheartdisney.wordpress.com...ng-down-to-daddys-birthday-night-34-hercules/

And Monsters Inc.
https://weheartdisney.wordpress.com...own-to-daddys-birthday-night-35-monsters-inc/

REALLY glad you like the blog. I love writing it.


----------



## oopsiDAISY

The3rdDisneyBoy said:


> Aw thanks...Did you check out Hercules night and Monsters Inc.?
> 
> Here is Hercules:
> https://weheartdisney.wordpress.com...ng-down-to-daddys-birthday-night-34-hercules/
> 
> And Monsters Inc.
> https://weheartdisney.wordpress.com...own-to-daddys-birthday-night-35-monsters-inc/
> 
> REALLY glad you like the blog. I love writing it.


Oh, I have read ALL Of them....


----------



## seasonality

Hi there!   Loving the info provided here...THANK YOU!!  

A little background on us:  5 years ago, I collected my nieces and two youngest kids and we spent an extended weekend doing fun stuff away from home.  We had such a good time that I did it again the following year, and brought along my Mom.  Thus, the Annual Aunt Season (& Nana) Weekend was born!  So, for the past 4 years we normally go over Labor Day for 5 days and try to incorporate a trip to a zoo we haven't been to before, an amusement park we haven't been to together before, a museum, and lots of hotel pool time.  This year is the 5th Annual AS&N Weekend and I am so excited to have surprised the kids (son 12, daughter 10, niece 9, niece 7, niece 6) with a trip to Disney World to celebrate!!! 

So, in anticipation of our trip this August/September, we are doing monthly Disney Movie Nights. Our first with be Beauty & the Beast themed.  Below is the invitation we mailed to all the kids:



...and here's the "movie tickets" we made for admission and also a prize drawing:



Thanks again for all of your ideas - looking forward to next Friday, and to all of your ideas and excitement as we anticipate our trips together!!


----------



## Dad's Plan

*Inside Out (2015)*







This one was a lot of fun, and as stated above, Pixar is amazing at sticking you on an emotional roller coaster throughout a movie. This was a very fun movie with a great concept, even if it did steal from _Herman's Head_. If you don't get that reference, you are clearly much younger than I am. Well, when thinking about what I wanted to pair with this movie, it was an easy leap to get to comfort food! And that is what we did, but more about that in a moment.






Dinner for this Movie Night was great! I made an entire meal of fun comfort food, all in bite sized bits. We had Mini grilled cheeses, which was a last minute addition, and therefore not on the menu, home made Mac & Cheese, Mini Pizzas, and French Fries. I was really pleased with the way the meal came out and it looked great.






For the concession boxes, I carried on the idea of comfort food, under the name of Bing-Bong's Bites. This dessert, as seen below, featured fresh pop corn, 3 cookies, a small lollipop, peanuts, and the two big themed items: Cotton Candy - representing Bing-Bong, and the Jelly Beans, or Memory Orbs.






For the drink, this was another movie that didn't have anything that was super specific to the drink, therefore, I was able to do a clever word play so that any drink could work. In this case, we had Wild Mood Swigs. The pun played perfectly for the plot of the movie. In the end, I think it was a strawberry juice blend.






_For more Movie & Menu pairings, please check out my site at Dad's Master Plan._


----------



## Dad's Plan

*Davy Crockett: King of the Wild Frontier (1955)
Davy Crockett & the River Pirates (1956)*

King of the Wild Frontier indeed. This week we watched the Disney double feature of Davy Crockett: King of the Wild Frontier and The River Pirates. These two movies came out in the 1950s as half hour segments for The Wonderful World of Disney that used to air long before Disney had their own channels. Later, these episodes were released as these two movies.

For this Family Movie Night, we broke out our Coon Skin Caps and enjoyed a rustic meal as we marveled in the adventures of the Frontiersman, congressman, adventurer, and American Hero.






The kids also each got a Coon Skin Cap to embrace the spirit of the movies.






For dinner we enjoyed Pioneer Stew (although it states Bear Meat, it was just regular beef. Just a fun edit for the kids.) Additionally we had Corn Dodgers, like a free form corn bread that, according to my research, would have been common around the time of Davy Crockett. It was a simple meal with a nice clean plating.











For the drink, I couldn't think of anything significant to choose, so I just called it Davy's Drink so that I could use anything that struck me without having to reprint a menu. In the end, I just went with good wholesome milk.






For dessert, the kids just had an assortment in their concession boxes with nothing that was specific to this movie. In the end, the kids had a great time, and Ethan wore his new cap (that actually belonged to his father so many years ago) everywhere he went for many days after the movie. All and all, a big success.

_For more Movie & Menu pairings, please check out my site at Dad's Master Plan._


----------



## Dad's Plan

*A Bug's Life (1998)*

Welcome Spring! And, I guess, the bugs that come along with it... However, looking to make lemonade from lemons, we celebrated by watching Disney•Pixar's _A Bug's Life_. This was the second Pixar film to come out after Toy Story. I had not seen this in years, and seemed to remember that it wasn't that great of a movie. And while it is certainly better than _Cars_, it is no where near as good as most of their more recent fare. Upon watching it again with the kids, I still stand by my assertion of the movie. The kids seemed to feel the same way. They enjoyed it, but once it was over there were no crazy requests to watch it over and over for the rest of the weekend. It just was.






For dinner, we went with the classic picnic theme for _A Bug's Life_. A little fried chicken and some German potato salad. whenever I make potato salad, I always opt for German style, as I can't stand mayonnaise. I not sure why that is. I like all the ingredients of Mayo, but hate the end product. Not that this matters to the post. For the fried chicken, if you have never made it at home, it is a lot easier than you may think. My biggest piece of advise is to pan fry in a cast iron pan. It just tastes so great! And, according to some, like my wife, it is even better cold the next day.






For our dessert, we enjoyed Worms in Dirt. Easy to make and always a hit with the kids. (The adults love it too, but tend to be more reluctant to admit that fact.) Instant pudding, then a layer of crushed Oreos, more pudding, more Oreos, and gummy worms stuck in at different levels.

Because this dessert was so sweet and rich, we passed on the Concession Box for this movie, and just went with this treat.

For dessert, the kids just had an assortment in their concession boxes with nothing that was specific to this movie. In the end, the kids had a great time, and Ethan wore his new cap (that actually belonged to his father so many years ago) everywhere he went for many days after the movie. All and all, a big success.

And finally, the drink. I know. I know. Bug Juice!!! Why wasn't it Bug Juice??? I don't know. But we had Picnic Punch. Sorry no photos of that. We had a basic fruit punch drink - nice, simple and easy.






_For more Movie & Menu pairings, please check out my site at Dad's Master Plan._


----------



## Dad's Plan

*Star Wars: Episode VII, The Force Awakens (2015)*

Ok. So I am probably one of the very few - particularly of my generation - who did not see The Force Awakens in the theater. Needless to say, I did pre-order the movie on iTunes, so I had it the day it was released - April 1st. Not being one to let an opportunity like this pass me by, I quickly decided to play a April Fool's Joke on my family.

The kids were having school over at their grandparents this past week, so when I dropped them off, I invited my parents over to join us for Family Movie Night explaining that it would be a lot of fun and totally worth their time, but I didn't tell them what the movie would be. And they didn't ask, so that worked out very well in my favor.

The first thing I had to do was to think of the worst movie I could that would be appropriate for a Family Movie Night - not that I would actually ever choose this movie... And I came up with Mike Meyer's _The Cat in the Hat_.






I made up these tickets when I got home, and dropped them in the kids mail boxes for when they got back from school. They were very excited when they returned home and I showed them the trailer of the movie so that they would get super excited and spend dinner telling Gramma & Poppa all about this great movie that we were going to watch. I realized that I was playing a dangerous game in that they might actually want to see _The Cat in the Hat_, and honestly, that was not going to happen!

The kids, for one holiday or another, received a game called _I Can Do That!_ game. It is full of Cat in the Hat drawings, and similar game pieces.

I was in such a rush for planning this, and because I had to deviate from the typical decoration, I forgot to take pictures of everything. This also meant that I could not use the menu that I designed because that would have ruined the surprise!





Now, I did keep the menu the same, but just didn't have one on the table. For dinner, we had Tie Sliders with First Order Fries. It was a very casual meal. Of course, I didn't call the food by these names at the table. Nope. I spent the entire meal talking about _The Cat in the Hat_. What great make-up effects the movie has, how it is really silly and the kids would love it. How artistically the took a children's book with no real plot and less than 100 words and stretched it out into a nearly two hour movie. Needless to say, my wife and parents were not exactly looking forward to our viewing event.

After dinner and the dishes were cleared, we all settled down to watch the movie. It was only then that everyone was let in on the movie that we were really going to watch. You could feel the relief wash over the adults, and the kids, big star wars lovers that they are, were equally excited!

At this time, I went and grabbed the kids' concession boxes that included the real movie ticket and their drink with the appropriate drink band on it.






So we watched the movie that probably everyone reading this post has already seen, if not many times. It was a great night and a lot of fun! It's not often that I can so successfully pull off an April Fool's prank as well as this one!






_For more Movie & Menu pairings, please check out my site at Dad's Master Plan._


----------



## Dad's Plan

*American Legends (2001)*

What an amazing twist, the morning after a Family Movie night, the kids awoke to find yet another ticket for a movie and meal. The only difference was this was no dinner, this was for a Family Movie Morning! We enjoyed our very first morning movie with a meal. And for this, as we had just been studying Tall Tales in school, we enjoyed American Legends, a Disney collection of tales about Paul Bunyan, Johnny Appleseed, John Henry, and Casey Jones.





It was an early morning, and no one was able to get out of their pajamas, and we were right into the shows! I got the idea to do a morning movie and meal because this movie just lent itself so easily to a breakfast. Much like the four little stories in the movie, we snacked on a breakfast that represented the different vignettes - except for the Brave Engineer. I had no idea what I could bring to that, so I just doubled up with Johnny Appleseed. After all, how difficult is it to come up with apple themed food.











We have Flapjacks with Maine Maple Syrup for Paul Bunyan, Steel Cut Oatmeal for John Henry, the Steel Driving Man, and the Apple Turnover for Johnny Appleseed. And to drink, why fresh apple cider, of course.






And that was our first Family Movie Morning. and a wonderful success it was. We may just have to find another breakfast themed movie to do! 

_For more Movie & Menu pairings, please check out my site at Dad's Master Plan._


----------



## Dad's Plan

*Fantasia (1940)*

Into the wonderful world of music as we travel back to the 1940s with Disney's _Fantasia_. This was a great movie to watch with the kids. I was a little concerned about this due to the ending piece with the demon in the mountain, but in the end, it didn't phase the kids at all. They enjoyed it, some bits a bit more than the others, but as it is more a visual interpretation of music rather than a cohesive plot driven story, I can't complain too much. What was also a bit challenging was the fact this this movie has a run time of a little over 2 hours. It was at times very hard to get the kids to stop squirming. The final element that brought a challenge to this movie was that there is no dialogue, which means that there are no point f references for what to do for food.






So I thought about this for a while and came up with the idea of doing little bites that could be representative of the countries of the composers that were featured in this movie. While not exact, we had foods representing France, Russia, German and Italy. So here is the issue. It was a great idea in theory, but once it came time to make all of these elements, man it was labor intensive and time consuming! I had to rush just to get everything going at a reasonable time. Therefore, I apologize for the sloppiness of the food, but the project just kept getting bigger and bigger.











So what did we eat?

Italy
Arancini - Fried rice balls stuffed with Mozzerella
Crostini - with goat cheese and olive tapenade.

France
Gruyeres - Gruyere cheese puffs

Germany
Sausage in croute - This was actually just going to be mini sausages, but after making the pastry dough for the piroshki, I decided to make these en croute. So we had our own version of pigs in a blanket.

Russia
Piroshki - this is very similar to an empanada. These are baked buns stuffed with meat and vegetable. Ours was ground beef and onions.

As I said, it was incredibly labor intensive for such a small group. Some of the food came out better than others, and I have no one to blame but myself. As I said, it was taking on a bit too much in the time I had for the size of our group. Leson to learn for the next time!


_For more Movie & Menu pairings, please check out my site at Dad's Master Plan._


----------



## Dad's Plan

*Atlantis: The Lost Empire (2001)*

On our most recent adventure, we headed deep below the sea to a lost world with one of Disney's more recent, but lesser know films, _Atlantis: The Lost Empire_. This is one of the few Disney movies that I had not seen before we watched it for Family Movie Night. 






So the only real food reference in the movie was Cookie (the Cook - go figure) listing the for major food groups as Beans, Bacon, Whiskey and Lard. Well, that's not a lot to go on for a dinner... So I did the next logical thing. We had Sub Sandwiches. When I developed the menu, I figured that we would have Subs, and I would figure the rest out later. And, well, that's exactly what I did. Based on what I had from leftovers, I made a modified Cubano sandwich. EXCELLENT! We had leftover roast pork tenderloin, bacon, provolone cheese, and mustard. I then threw that on the panini press. That made it wonderfully crispy and crunchy on the outside, and wonderful combination of flavors within. Sorry, no photos. We were running late on this night, and I forgot to snap the pictures.






As I mentioned, the only real reference to beverages in the movie was to whiskey. As tempting as it may seem at times, I was not going to give the kids a big glass of Johnny Walker! I mean, lets be honest, I'm too cheap to share that with them. I'm kidding. They have to buy their own.

So for their drink, they had Cookie's Coffee. Mostly because of the alliteration. And no, they did not get coffee. Not even iced coffee, which, again with the honesty, isn't really coffee. They had iced tea. And in a final statement of transparency, I know the drink band makes it look as through Cookie is giving Milo a drink, but, after watching the movie, I discovered that Cookie was actually handing Milo a big container of bacon grease. Hey, the kids didn't notice, so I would say that it was a success!






_For more Movie & Menu pairings, please check out my site at Dad's Master Plan._


----------



## seasonality

We had so much fun at this Disney Night!  Was the best so far!  I made a backdrop for the photo booth out of a blue sheet.  I made a template for the clouds from Andy's room and then spray painted white clouds on the sheet. Adorable pics of the kids in front of it!


----------



## dsnycrzy

Hello all my Disney Party family!! I have been so busy with my new job that I haven't been posting my parties. I have learned how to scale back only because I would rather spend my money AT Disney rather then home at a Disney party. For some reason my Photobucket account will not load at work so I'm going to have to do it this weekend. My last post on here was 6/28/14 on page 119 but since then I have done Cars (2015), Lilo and Stitch last month, Mickey Mouse Clubhouse and this past weekend Princess and the Frog. Good thing is my last day of work is in 2 weeks and then I will have time to decorate and really plan fun parties


----------



## Becc1

My DS had a great idea to rewatch all of the Disney movies that we owned in chronological order.  We've been doing these nights for 6 years now so I thought it was a great idea since we were running out of new ones to watch.  Movie nights have gone low key now though since my kids are little older and are no longer into the whole craft thing (except my DD)  We now end the night with a Disney themed game since we own so many.

So first night was Snow White

 

Dinner was German themed, brats, German potato salad and sauerkraut, mini drawn corndogs for my picky eaters.
 

Mini apple pies that tastes better than they looked

 

Movie Snacks, True Loves kisses, gems from the dwarfs mine, "poison apple" cake pops and soft pretzels that I had meant to serve with dinner 
 
Ended the night with Apples to Apples, Disney version of course!


----------



## Becc1

Next was Pinocchio but we decided to skip it since we just did it not too long ago when we had an Italy Epcot night.  So onto Fantasia.



Went with a breakfast for dinner because I love any excuse to use my Disney Pals waffle maker!

  

Sorcerer Mickey cupcakes for dessert
 

Movie/game snacks - a popcorn mix 
 

Ended with a Disney music game


----------



## Becc1

Dumbo was next




Circus foods, corndogs, corn on a stick and French fries


Dessert


Movie/Game Snacks


----------



## Becc1

This past week was Bambi, no themed dinner, just snacks (I was not going to go there, lol) we did have a "Forest Berry" pie for dessert but I forgot to get a pic 

 


Movie/Game snacks - "Twigs", "acorns" and Thumpers "tails"
 

My DD made a Bambi with our Cricut then drew her own
  

The nights game


----------



## Becc1

Alice in Wonderland
 

A little Unbirthday party
 

 
 
 

My DD decorated the Very Merry Unbirthday cake 
 

Movie/Game snacks

 

Yummy homemade strawberry ice cream sandwiches


----------



## dsnycrzy

Im going to post my disney parties that I have done so far this go around. First up is Lilo & Stitch. It was a friday after work which is pizza night so I just added pineapples to the pizza





















Pina Colada Cake/cupcakes. I added coconut milk to the cake batter and it was sooooo good. The frosting, I added pineapple juice and coconut milk and that was out of this world. Coconut shavings on top!









Pina Colada Ice cubes that were added to pineapple soda.









Hawaiian Pizza








Watching Stitch


----------



## dsnycrzy

Next up is Mickey Mouse Clubhouse....


[URL=http://s248.photobucket.com/user/disneychick2/media/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/13095767_1288583071156706_7105805280254882657_n.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


















100 DAYS!!!!!!!






Now I added some pot roast to this mac and cheese to remind us of the pot roast and mac and cheese at MK






Mickey Mouse Cupcakes!






DS4 played with his clubhouse set.



We did the floor puzzle.



And they had coloring sheets.















Isn't Mickey so cool






Watching Mickey Mouse Clubhouse.


----------



## dsnycrzy

Last one so far was Princess and the frog. I did this on a Sunday night so I was making this like Sunday dinner and then time to relax for the upcoming week...



Our Meal!






I made these from a youtube video and although they were good, it was a lot of work!!






I added chicken, shrimp, lobster and sausage to this, so yummy!



Green koolaid with purple Koolaid ice cubes to make it look "dirty".









Next up is Toy Story


----------



## dsnycrzy

Hello everyone, today is our 52 day mark. I am trying to do a party every weekend. This is my last week of work coming up and my DS4 is in my class and decided he wanted a birthday party in class with his friends. So I asked what theme he wanted and his answer was "Buzz Lightyear". I reminded him that our party this weekend was Toy Story so did he just want me to continue it in school and he said "Nope, just buzz lightyear". So I went into work and started making characters. I did not make a Buzz because I will just bring the image up on my smart board. So without further ado here is our party.
First the decor and games:






They played Toy Story Mania on the Wii



We also had a game that hooked up to the tv
http://s248.photobucket.com/user/di...14721908542822_8867486976643883460_n.jpg.html










Added Clouds to the background



I found these plates that look like pizza at walmart!







Movie Tickets


Barrel of Monkeys and they went around my living room.


URL





[/URL[URL=http://s248.photobucket.com/user/disneychick2/media/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/12871469_1314723038542709_7365244479444030581_n.jpg.html]
	

Blindfolded, you have to build your potato head mister to misses.



From one side of the room, you have toss the snake into the "boot" (taped to a mini trash can).





[/URL]
I made the spaceship for my classroom when we did the Space theme and of course my son wanted to bring it home once the theme was over so here it is, switched to Buzz's ship.















Another blindfolded game, put the eyes on the alien.



Our toy story shoes that I made.






Building Potato Heads



Toy Story 3-D puzzle
Up Next...Food


----------



## dsnycrzy

Food:












This was a car, fire engine, teddy bear, dinosaur, airplane, cowboy hat and boot.





















Dinner done so time to relax and watch the movie.



Until Next Time.


----------



## Mommytink

Anyone have any Zootopia ideas?


----------



## Pesky

dsnycrzy, your ideas are so amazing!  



Mommytink said:


> Anyone have any Zootopia ideas?


shepherd's pie (tough to think of a good main course here) or chicken pot pie topped with pawprint biscuits
blueberries
Carrot sticks (The Hops Farm) (you can do other raw veggies or roasted veggies like cauliflower which looks like the assistant mayor's wool)
animal crackers
berry pie or sheep wool (cotton candy) or paw print popsicles or donuts


----------



## dsnycrzy

Thanks


----------



## Becc1

Peter Pan

   

Movie Snacks


----------



## dsnycrzy

Did a quick Zoopotia Party since everything is Finding Dory now. My kids are all excited about that.



The set up.

































My little Savage


----------



## Becc1

We surprised our kids with news of our next trip to WDW with a Disney night.  Instead of watching a movie, we played a few of our Disney games and went over all of the plans I've made for the trip so far!

 
 
Inside the boxes were matching tees and a letter with their surprise 



 
It's a Small World food, mini burgers, popcorn chicken and mini tots!

 
Mickey cupcakes

 
One of the games we played

 
Yay, we're going to Disney!!!


----------



## Becc1

Double feature Cinderella and Sleeping Beauty!

 

 

 

 

 
Spinning wheel pasta with chicken and a tomato cream sauce, princess pasta with butter and Parmesan for dinner


They were pink, now their blue! Strawberry cupcakes with blue frosting and fairy dust!

 
Glass slipper and crown cookies.  I don't know what it is about store bought cookie dough but every time I use it my sugar cookies come out funky, lol

 
Movie snacks


----------



## Deffenm

I love this thread. It makes me smile everytime I see updates.  Now that my kids are older I think I will just stick to watching a movie with cool snacks.  There are some great snack ideas listed here! We have almost a year until our next trip so guess we have lots of movies to watch and snacks to eat.


----------



## seasonality

We did Finding Nemo/Dory this month.  Kids played lots of pool games (Finding Nemo in the pool, innertube races, diving for quarters) and some neat pool games outside of the pool.  We tied a rope to one end of our deck, put a hole in the bottom of a red solo cup (...I fill you up, let's have a partyyyyy, let's have a party....sorry, it will be in my head all day now too), and threaded the rope through the hole in the bottom of the cup.  We did the same thing further down the deck and then split the kids into two teams and gave them each a Dollar Store large squirt gun (the kind you pump).  They had to race to see which team could get their cup to the other end first using only the water from the squirt guns.  Another fun one we called "Frozen Ever After".  The night before I took a t-shirt out of each of their drawers and soaked them with water, wrung them out, and folded each one.  I put a piece of waxed paper between each shirt, then put them in the freezer.  The next day, the kids had to race to see who could get their shirt on first.  They had to try to thaw the shirt out without using water...was tons of fun to watch them sitting on it, laying on it, etc.  We also did the cup of water over the head game to see who could fill their bucket first.  We did two inside crafts:  decoupage letters with Disney pics, and homemade aquariums.  We rounded the celebration out with a trip to see Finding Dory.  All around, a great weekend of fun! Oh yeah, and the girls wrote letters to their favorite princess so they will receive an autographed postcard from that princess.


----------



## Jake&IzzyLand

Everyone has such great ideas! I just don't know where to start!  

I'm inspired and hungry,  lol.


----------



## Becc1

Our Finding Dory/Finding Nemo double feature from last week 

 

We did a small lunch instead of our usual dinner 









The kids painted ceramic fish banks and did Dory puzzles I had picked up at Target







Movie snacks


----------



## Becc1

The Sword in the Stone

 

 

 



I had thought we had gems to decorate the "goblets" with but we were out so my DD decorated them with sharpies instead 

 

Movie snacks


----------



## seasonality

Peter Pan!  We made Countdown to Disney Chains and fairy lanterns.  Watched the Peter Pan movie outdoors on the projection screen by a campfire.  Fun family times!!  Girls also received their Bibbidi Bobbidy Boutique dresses.  Two of the girls did a presentation on the Animal Kingdom (we're doing one park each Disney night).  We also had Indian Campfire Dip (buffalo chicken dip) and Tinkerbelle's Tahitian Tea (green Hawaiian Punch).


----------



## CheriePenguin

seasonality said:


> Peter Pan! We made Countdown to Disney Chains and fairy lanterns. Watched the Peter Pan movie outdoors on the projection screen by a campfire. Fun family times!! Girls also received their Bibbidi Bobbidy Boutique dresses. Two of the girls did a presentation on the Animal Kingdom (we're doing one park each Disney night). We also had Indian Campfire Dip (buffalo chicken dip) and Tinkerbelle's Tahitian Tea (green Hawaiian Punch).


I love the Tinkerbelle/fairy lanterns!  Can you give me more details on how you made them?


----------



## seasonality

CheriePenguin said:


> I love the Tinkerbelle/fairy lanterns! Can you give me more details on how you made them?


Honestly, they are absolutely adorable!!!  We have made about 10 different crafts so far and these are my absolute favorite.  Very easy to make too, and with a YouTube instructional video you can't go wrong.  I ordered the fairies online and they were quite inexpensive (I think about $7.00 for 8 fairy silhouettes).  They have other designs too.  You can do them on any size jar and they are just so pretty when lit in the evening.  I'm thinking about making a bunch more with the kids to place by the garden and out on the back porch at night.  Also, the battery tea lights are quite inexpensive too. 

Anyway, I digress...here is a link to the instructional video:  http://blog.pixiehill.com/2015/12/fairy-lantern-with-tutorial.html  If you scroll 1/2 way down the page you will see a tutorial video.


----------



## dsnycrzy

Hello all,
A few weeks ago Chicken Little was coming on and my kids asked for a quick party for that so...



[/URL












What was so great about this party is I did it for about $20.


----------



## dsnycrzy

Next up was our favorite, Wreck-it-Ralph.


----------



## dsnycrzy

Next was Finding Dory...


----------



## dsnycrzy

Last for right now is Cars which we did this past Saturday..





























Thats all for now. We have just 2 more parties that Im gonna try to get in since we only have 9 more days before we leave for WDW.


----------



## jmccoy18

Ok, so I am at a loss for our Tangled movie night menu... anyone have any good ideas?


----------



## cyneswith

Princess and the Frog

- Frog legs (chicken wings) (or, you know, Gumbo if you aren't completely copping out by picking up pre-made food.)
- Red Beans and Rice 
- Beignets or Mud Pie

As the activity, just make the beignets together.  Also leap frog.  Maybe punching holes in construction paper, then shining a light through them for fireflies or stars.
(My kids are really little - I don't have many craft ideas yet.)


----------



## Becc1

jmccoy18 said:


> Ok, so I am at a loss for our Tangled movie night menu... anyone have any good ideas?



It's been a few years since we had a Tangled night so I had to lol back and see what we did 

We had hazelnut soup (Rapynzels favorite) angel hair pasta (Rapunzels's hair) with chicken and Pascals piccata sauce, braided bread and Pascal cupcakes.


----------



## Becc1

Mary Poppins


----------



## cyneswith

@dsnycrzy - what are those Wreck-it-Ralph cupcakes?  Because they look like cupcakes... topped with tomato, cheese, and bacon bits.


----------



## Becc1

The Jungle Book


----------



## Becc1

Lady and The Tramp Night











Spaghetti and Meatball Cupcakes


----------



## Becc1

The Aristocats


----------



## smi727

Wow! So impressed with everyone's movie nights. I don't have any pictures but I thought I'd share some of the things we've done.

Dumbo:
Menu: homemade pretzel dogs, green bean "fries", tater tots, and homemade crackerjack
Activity: living room circus (sit & spin, painters tape "tight rope" on the floor, hula hoop "rings" for dancing & "clowning" around)

Mulan:
Menu: Fa Family Lo Mein from The Disney Princess Cookbook (love, love, love this cookbook!!!) 
Activity: Mulan coloring pages

Brave:
Menu: Bullseye Pizzas from The Disney Princess Cookbook & veggie tray
Activity: coloring pages & best bear roar competition

The Jungle Book (live action):
Menu: chicken samosas (Cooked chicken in coconut water, garlic powder, salt, pepper, pinch of cinnamon, pinch of ginger in crockpot on low for 4-5 hrs. Drain liquid. Shred chicken. Fill pillsbury crescent rolls with chicken. Fold over & seal edges with fork. Bake 375 degress for 12 min. Not authentic Indian food but enough to give my family a little taste.), coconut lime rice (cook basmati rice in coconut water & lime juice), & broccoli
Activity: none - it was a weeknight


----------



## Dad's Plan

*Cinderella (2015)*

This is a movie that I was planning to show to my little princess since I first heard that they were making it. As I am writing this post, my daughter is in the Family Room writing a letter to Snow White asking her to come and visit, along with a picture of the two of them holding hands in their princess dresses. Needless to say, Isabel is obsessed with Princesses. And sure enough, she fell in love with the movie, asking the whole time, "Is this real?" Very cute.






Going for something simple, elegant and that the kids would enjoy, I chose to do something that they had never had before - Quiche. Personally, I love quiche. And if you are going to tell me that Real Men Don't Eat Quiche, I'll tell you that you are about 40 years too late for that joke.

This was also very nice for me, as it was an easy meal to make. Simple Quiche Lorraine with a side salad. Very easy.














Well, since I went with a French theme, and Champagne would be wasted on the kids, and they hate the sparkling grape juice we all had on New Year's when I was their age, I had to go with wine - unfermented, of course. As you can see from the drink band, we had Stepsister's Whine. Or grape juice.






For the concession box, I had two special items. The first being my favorite dessert when I was a kid - Eclairs! The second was a little more abstract. Playing off the idea of the Glass Slipper being broken by the evil step mother, I found some rock candy that was a princess blue color. I explained that I knew a guy who was there when the glass slipper was broken, and the pieces turned into a magical treat. They loved the story and were very excited to be connected to the story we were watching. 









_For more Movie & Menu pairings, please check out my site at Dad's Master Plan._


----------



## Gracefulskinny

Dad's Plan said:


> they hate the sparkling grape juice we all had on New Year's when I was their age


 fyi for the future... Martinelli's makes a Wonderful Sparkling Apple cider. In our house, it's much preferred over sparkling grape juice. 



Dad's Plan said:


> As you can see from the drink band, we had Stepsister's Whine. Or grape juice.




Love the dinner idea! I think I might be stealing it soon.


----------



## mherb

We did a Haunted Mansion/Hocus Pocus movie night with a spooktacular buffet!


----------



## jessicaanne86

I made "fairy bread" for an afternoon when we watched the Rescuers.  The snack wasn't that great but some folks love it!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BJR6ZmzgKw1/?taken-by=houseofsummersville


----------



## 3BellesAndABeast

Need some fast suggestions! My daughters want do an impromptu Disney dinner TONIGHT with an Epcot theme. I don't have time to pull together anything really crazy but I was going to try for something from several of the countries. For instance I can get churros and macarons at the grocery store but I would like something not so sweet as well. Any thoughts?


----------



## figment3258

3BellesAndABeast said:


> Need some fast suggestions! My daughters want do an impromptu Disney dinner TONIGHT with an Epcot theme. I don't have time to pull together anything really crazy but I was going to try for something from several of the countries. For instance I can get churros and macarons at the grocery store but I would like something not so sweet as well. Any thoughts?


 We did plot last week when we did we had the fish and chips from Yorkshire county fish shop so yummy and very easy to make we also throw on a park radio app so we have Epcot music as well.


----------



## Suzanne74

3BellesAndABeast said:


> Need some fast suggestions! My daughters want do an impromptu Disney dinner TONIGHT with an Epcot theme. I don't have time to pull together anything really crazy but I was going to try for something from several of the countries. For instance I can get churros and macarons at the grocery store but I would like something not so sweet as well. Any thoughts?



Fish/chips 
Homemade pizza
Fruit sushi
Cheddar cheese soup with soft pretzels
Kabobs/rice
Tacos
Slices meats/cheese tray


----------



## Brojoef

Love the idea to sample food from the different worlds. Here are a few thoughts:
Canada- Popcorn or popcorn bar
Germany- soft pretzels- frozen section at store my kids love these
Japan- chop sticks
Mexico- quesadillas 
France- French baguette, cheese
England- fish & chips, Cadbury Chocolates 
You could also prints off flags and tape them to Wooden skewers.
Have fun!


----------



## 3BellesAndABeast

Wow thanks! These help a lot!


----------



## dsnycrzy

This thread used to be jumping with parties. What happened?


----------



## mickeystoontown

dsnycrzy said:


> This thread used to be jumping with parties. What happened?



Although my kids are now grown up, I still follow the thread and noticed the same thing. I saw your signature and see that you used to stay at the suites at Old Town. Many years ago, we used to stay there but then they went downhill and we started staying onsite. We have so many fun Old Town memories. But, last June, we drove over just to have a look around and it still didn't look much better. We had lunch at Checkers for old time sake and even it wasn't good. I kind of wish that we had just not gone so that we could have fond memories of our previous stays and not the one that is left in our mind now.


----------



## dsnycrzy

mickeystoontown said:


> Although my kids are now grown up, I still follow the thread and noticed the same thing. I saw your signature and see that you used to stay at the suites at Old Town. Many years ago, we used to stay there but then they went downhill and we started staying onsite. We have so many fun Old Town memories. But, last June, we drove over just to have a look around and it still didn't look much better. We had lunch at Checkers for old time sake and even it wasn't good. I kind of wish that we had just not gone so that we could have fond memories of our previous stays and not the one that is left in our mind now.



It was going down when I was last there. If you booked through a 2nd hand company live Booking.com or Expedia (which is what I used) they will give you a room in the back that they use for welfare vouchers and homeless family vouchers. I found that out after getting in my room and it smelled horrible and wasn't as nice as the one I had stayed in in 2008. We pulled out the couch and there was a huge nasty stain in it, looking like a crime scene. I complained and was moved to the room right next door which wasn't much better. On my way back up to the front lobby I peaked into some of the windows closer to the front of the hotel and they were nice so I asked about those and was told those are the newly remodeled rooms that are available when booking through them directly. So I drove to the dollar tree and bought cleaning supplies and rewashed (bleached) the sheets before we even started our stay there. Never again, especially if booking through a 2nd hand company.


----------



## mickeystoontown

dsnycrzy said:


> It was going down when I was last there. If you booked through a 2nd hand company live Booking.com or Expedia (which is what I used) they will give you a room in the back that they use for welfare vouchers and homeless family vouchers. I found that out after getting in my room and it smelled horrible and wasn't as nice as the one I had stayed in in 2008. We pulled out the couch and there was a huge nasty stain in it, looking like a crime scene. I complained and was moved to the room right next door which wasn't much better. On my way back up to the front lobby I peaked into some of the windows closer to the front of the hotel and they were nice so I asked about those and was told those are the newly remodeled rooms that are available when booking through them directly. So I drove to the dollar tree and bought cleaning supplies and rewashed (bleached) the sheets before we even started our stay there. Never again, especially if booking through a 2nd hand company.



Yikes!  Our last stay there was in 2000 and our room was broken into. The police said that it was an inside job and that some of the housekeepers were probably being paid to "accidentally" leave the sliding door unlocked. The thieves took some things that were special to me and my sister's credit card was used all the way down the State and back before we even realized it was missing. We were gone from the room to swim and were gone maybe an hour or so.

Once we started staying in the Disney bubble, we couldn't turn back.

**Edited to add @dsnycrzy , I see that you've stayed at All Star Music too. This will be our first stay there and only second time in a value. I'm a bit worried. Any advise you can toss my way would be appreciated!


----------



## dsnycrzy

mickeystoontown said:


> Yikes!  Our last stay there was in 2000 and our room was broken into. The police said that it was an inside job and that some of the housekeepers were probably being paid to "accidentally" leave the sliding door unlocked. The thieves took some things that were special to me and my sister's credit card was used all the way down the State and back before we even realized it was missing. We were gone from the room to swim and were gone maybe an hour or so.
> 
> Once we started staying in the Disney bubble, we couldn't turn back.
> 
> **Edited to add @dsnycrzy , I see that you've stayed at All Star Music too. This will be our first stay there and only second time in a value. I'm a bit worried. Any advise you can toss my way would be appreciated!


I loved All-Star music!! I love all kiddie themed resorts. I used to stay at the POP Century bc of that. This year we are staying at the All-Star Movie for the first time. Only advice I can give you is to soak up the scenery and maybe take a stroll around to view all the musical themes.


----------



## mickeystoontown

dsnycrzy said:


> I loved All-Star music!! I love all kiddie themed resorts. I used to stay at the POP Century bc of that. This year we are staying at the All-Star Movie for the first time. Only advice I can give you is to soak up the scenery and maybe take a stroll around to view all the musical themes.




Thanks for calming my nerves! We usually stay at CBR but I couldn't book a free dining room (even through the travel agent site) so I chose All Star Music. I love love love walking around the resorts and taking it all in. I'm excited to be able to walk between three resorts.


----------



## PrincessMom4

Hey y'all,

It's been a while...lol... Need some creative ideas for a theme night. Have Chicken Parmesan. Not sure what theme goes with that?? Thanks all


----------



## dsnycrzy

Yes I miss this thread but I still do parties! Well Chicken Parm is Italian so maybe Pinocchio


----------



## tarak

PrincessMom4 said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> It's been a while...lol... Need some creative ideas for a theme night. Have Chicken Parmesan. Not sure what theme goes with that?? Thanks all



Lady and the Tramp?

I popped in here because I plan to have themed nights as a run-up to our next trip, but it isn't until next June, so I have plenty of time.  The last time I did it, we had scavenger hunts around the house and the last clue led the girls to the movie of the night.


----------



## dsnycrzy

I always check Pinterest now.


----------



## coconutsunshine

Dsnycrzy do you post on Pinterest? I loved your pictures of your parties and miss seeing them!!!


----------



## Deffenm

We are almost to our 100 day mark and once we get there (Sept 7th) we are going to start up our Disney Theme nights again.  DD has requested Aladdin as our first movie.  The only thing I have planned right now is to have dinner from Aladdin's eatery, sitting on floor on our "magic carpet", while watching the movie.  My kids are teens so they basically just want to eat. LOL  Does anyone have ideas for dessert/drink ideas to go along with our dinner?


----------



## MistieDreama

PrincessTigerLily said:


> We are collecting ideas for family fun nights with a Disney theme.  Use them to countdown to your trip or just keep the magic going at home!  Themes can be based on anything Disney-oriented (movies, rides, attractions, etc.) and we would like to have a coordinating meal and craft or activity.  Bring any and all ideas!  **_Please refer to post numbers under topics to find ideas!  Have fun and get creative!_**  Updated through p. 75
> 
> _INDEX_
> A Christmas Carol
> 1056
> Aladdin
> 22, 393, 407, 538, 571, 583, 940, 1044
> Alice
> 6, 356, 472, 669, 844, 902, 907, 982, 1011, 1067
> American Legends
> 277, 287
> Apple Dumpling Gang
> 170
> Aristocats
> 95, 128, 420, 1049
> Babes in Toyland
> 636
> Bambi
> 293
> Beauty and the Beast
> 184, 315, 330, 359, 360, 365, 377, 492, 555, 676, 678, 742, 1029
> Ben & Me
> 513
> Bolt
> 278, 528
> Brother Bear
> 62, 97, 1007
> Bug's Life
> 49, 171, 368, 474, 543, 550, 633, 809, 820, 989, 1003
> Camp Rock
> 534, 1016
> CARS
> 89, 90, 309, 412, 502, 559, 883, 946, 990
> Chicken Little
> 1066
> Chronicles of Narnia
> 159
> Cinderella
> 22, 105, 309
> Countdown
> 18, 115, 125, 138, 143, 471, 499
> Country Bears
> 78
> Darby O'Gill and the Little People
> 111, 794
> Davy Crockett
> 401
> Dinosaur
> 59, 343
> Disney Holidays
> 152, 231, 270, 603, 608, 617, 1081
> Disney World & Resorts
> 12, 19, 120, 186, 285, 286, 305, 321, 405, 477, 491, 531, 542, 637, 914, 930, 931, 932, 1059, 1070
> Dumbo
> 29, 30, 501
> Emperor's New Groove
> 194
> Enchanted
> 114
> Extreme Sports Fun
> 314
> Fantasia
> 216, 443
> Finding Nemo
> 42, 384, 484, 535, 552, 672, 722, 731, 906, 1001, 1087
> Fox and the Hound
> 300
> Fun & Fancy Free
> 313
> Great Mouse Detective
> 258
> Hannah Montana Movie
> 532
> Haunted Mansion
> 161, 610
> Hercules
> 40, 612
> High School Musicals
> 237, 283, 339
> Honey I Shrunk the Kids
> 319, 634, 640
> Home on the Range
> 170, 259
> Hunchback of Notre Dame
> 165, 375
> Incredibles
> 46, 343, 353, 813, 1122
> Indiana Jones
> 404, 724
> Invincible
> 361
> James and the Giant Peach
> 107
> Jungle Book
> 22, 51
> Lady and the Tramp
> 4, 70, 88, 323, 336, 362, 509, 566, 805, 877
> Legend of Sleepy Hollow
> 514
> Lilo & Stitch
> 1, 429, 442, 454, 738, 763, 865, 958, 980, 1002, 1023
> Lion King
> 22, 260, 510, 805, 872, 964
> Little Mermaid
> 10, 267, 280, 282, 302, 325, 535, 672, 916, 1001, 1087
> Mary Poppins
> 10, 168, 337, 596
> Meet the Robinson's
> 53, 171, 456, 968
> Mickey Mouse
> 915, 944
> Miracle
> 537
> Monsters, Inc.
> 47, 219, 326, 340, 411, 476, 536, 554, 800, 851, 1107
> Mulan
> 23, 273, 590, 835, 940, 1079
> Muppets
> 468, 469
> Nightmare Before Christmas
> 134, 1085
> Oliver & Company
> 298
> Parent Trap
> 22, 266
> Peter Pan
> 2, 97, 130, 334, 338, 381, 440, 648, 695, 970, 993, 996, 1084, 1114
> Pete's Dragon
> 77, 728
> Phineas & Ferb
> 948
> Pinocchio
> 35, 458
> Pirates of the Caribbean
> 38, 506, 522, 848, 940, 981, 985, 987
> Playhouse Disney
> 396, 397, 399, 876
> Pocahontas
> 26, 624
> Pollyanna
> 183
> Princess and the Frog
> 615, 623, 659, 753, 757, 759, 778, 780, 791, 822, 832, 924, 951, 1027, 1040
> Princess Diaries
> 275
> Princess Tea Party
> 673
> Race to Witch Mountain
> 577
> Ratatouille
> 48, 599
> Recess: School's Out
> 196
> Rescuers
> 301
> Rescuers Down Under
> 296
> Robin Hood
> 66
> Sky High
> 961
> Sleeping Beauty
> 267, 414, 688, 705
> Snow White and the Seven Dwarves
> 44, 202, 737
> Song of the South
> 352, 438
> Space Buddies
> 957, 962
> Spirit of Mickey
> 92
> Spy Kids
> 174
> Star Wars
> 126, 488, 778, 1061
> Summer Magic
> 177
> Swiss Family Robinson
> 63, 744
> Sword in the Stone
> 261
> Tangled
> 1098, 1099, 1100
> Tarzan
> 295
> Three Caballeros
> 7, 654, 792, 992, 1011, 1058
> Three Little Pigs
> 332
> Tinkerbell
> 255, 1104
> Tower of Terror
> 637
> Toy Story
> 22, 156, 315, 426, 568, 579, 595, 736, 740, 778, 828, 835, 940, 965, 966, 991, 1009, 1016, 1036, 1047
> Treasure Planet
> 176
> UP
> 626, 627, 645, 675, 681, 778, 806, 837, 1062, 1113
> Valiant
> 185
> Wall-E
> 264
> Walt's Birthday
> 9
> The Wild
> 191
> Winnie the Pooh
> 36, 37, 723, 789, 886, 1011
> Wizards of Waverly Place
> 562, 573
> World Showcase
> 146, 198, 215, 986
> 101 Dalmatians
> 13, 632, 664
> 
> _Universal Nights_
> Dr. Seuss
> 640
> Harry Potter
> 651
> 
> Here's one to start:
> Movie - Lilo and Stitch
> Menu - grilled chicken skewers and peanut dipping sauce
> coconut rice
> bread pudding with bananas foster sauce
> *recipes for dipping sauce and dessert from 'Ohanas can be found on allearsnet*
> Activities - construction paper and straw leis, crepe paper hula skirts (family
> fun magazine from a while back)
> 
> Plus if you think of other food or activities to fit in with someone's theme, please post it!


----------



## Hobbiethecat

I just found this site and am loving it!   I have done several "disney nights", and am planning a  Lady and the Tramp for Valentines Day.      OUr latest was "Nightmare before Christmas"


----------



## mickeystoontown

Hobbiethecat said:


> I just found this site and am loving it!   I have done several "disney nights", and am planning a  Lady and the Tramp for Valentines Day.      OUr latest was "Nightmare before Christmas"



Welcome to the Dis!


----------



## MistieDreama

I am also doing lady and the tramp for Valentine's day next week. We did cars 3 in December. So this will be our third Disney movie night party! So happy I found this site.


----------



## MickeyorBust15

I’ve searched and could find anything. 

Has anyone done a Moana night? My daughter found a mocktail on Pinterest that she wants so I said I’d look up some ideas.


----------



## MistieDreama

MickeyorBust15 said:


> I’ve searched and could find anything.
> 
> Has anyone done a Moana night? My daughter found a mocktail on Pinterest that she wants so I said I’d look up some ideas.



We are going to the beach for a week in August and I plan on doing Moana night while we are there. I've found some ideas on Pinterest! I also ordered the pig stuffed animal for the 5 kids that will be at the movie night. Hope that helps!


----------



## branv

DS is a HUGE Cars fan, so we did a viewing party indoor picnic of Cars and Cars 2 the night before Cars 3 came out. So fun!


----------



## MistieDreama

We had a Coco movie night last night.  I wish I could figure out how to upload pictures!


----------



## dsnycrzy

MickeyorBust15 said:


> I’ve searched and could find anything.
> 
> Has anyone done a Moana night? My daughter found a mocktail on Pinterest that she wants so I said I’d look up some ideas.


Ive done Moana


----------



## dsnycrzy

Hi Guys!!!!!! I've been gone for a few months bc the whole picture loading process. I can't wait to post parties again!!! I did Coco yesterday and we had fun! I have to search this thread for my old parties just to relive them


----------



## Brojoef

Lady and the Tramp movie night!
Spaghetti and Meatballs, Salad, Garlic Bread, Hound Juice, and Gelato. 
The new digital format of the film is SO good. So glad Disney released this classic in a modern format.


----------



## Christensen

We love Disney days with homemade food.  We've made Mickey shaped pizzas, sushi, donuts, you name it!  And playing the Disneyland xbox game is another favorite.  It has much of the feeling and music of really being there.


----------



## Brojoef

Moana Movie Night! 
_We used this recipe for Sweet and Sour Chicken, it was a big hit:
https://tasty.co/recipe/pineapple-sweet-sour-chicken_

_Rice and Chicken were served in pineapples that we hollowed out. It looked really cute. 

Moana is such a fun and fairly easy movie night. There are lots of Hawaiian inspired decorations at the dollar store this time of year.

_


----------



## nycdisneygal

I used to religiously read this thread but havent in a while but see that there haven't been any posts for a long time!!!  ANy zootopia ideas/?


----------



## nycdisneygal

dsnycrzy said:


> Did a quick Zoopotia Party since everything is Finding Dory now. My kids are all excited about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little Savage



oh dsnycrzy I remember how elaborate your dinners were!! Your little savage must be so big now! Glad I found your zootopia meal! I was looking for ideas!!


----------



## oopsiDAISY

This thread will forever have a special place in my heart!  We had monthly movie nights in our house faithfully for five years. I have posted so many of them on this thread over the years. Then, the kiddos got bigger and life got busier. My kiddos are not 19, 16, and 13...but, they never stopped asking "when are we going to do movie nights again?" So, guess what!!! We are going on a DCL cruise in October 2019, and the movie nights are about to commence again! We will only do one every other month, but it was so fun just researching ideas and planning them for the coming year!!! I may even come on here and post photos...


----------



## oopsiDAISY

dsnycrzy said:


> Hi Guys!!!!!! I've been gone for a few months bc the whole picture loading process. I can't wait to post parties again!!! I did Coco yesterday and we had fun! I have to search this thread for my old parties just to relive them



I cannot wait to see what you did for Coco! That is one I plan to do soon!


----------



## la79al

Does anyone have any updates for any of the newer movies?


----------



## coconutsunshine

oopsiDAISY said:


> This thread will forever have a special place in my heart!  We had monthly movie nights in our house faithfully for five years. I have posted so many of them on this thread over the years. Then, the kiddos got bigger and life got busier. My kiddos are not 19, 16, and 13...but, they never stopped asking "when are we going to do movie nights again?" So, guess what!!! We are going on a DCL cruise in October 2019, and the movie nights are about to commence again! We will only do one every other month, but it was so fun just researching ideas and planning them for the coming year!!! I may even come on here and post photos...


 
I can't wait to see what you come up with this year!


----------



## dsnycrzy

nycdisneygal said:


> oh dsnycrzy I remember how elaborate your dinners were!! Your little savage must be so big now! Glad I found your zootopia meal! I was looking for ideas!!


He is about to be 8 so yes he is big


----------



## dsnycrzy

oopsiDAISY said:


> I cannot wait to see what you did for Coco! That is one I plan to do soon!


I still cant figure out the picture process.


----------



## oopsiDAISY

I haven't been able to do a single movie night. Although my kids wanted them, their schedules, now that they are older, are just too busy to get everyone together at the same place and time.


----------

